# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1970-1990 >  Λισσός [Lissos, Ferry Hamanasu]

## elybero

Εχθές το βράδυ, στην προβλήτα μπροστά από τον Αγιο Διονύσιο, κάθησε στα αβαθή του λιμανιού το Lissos, το οποίο το ξεκόλησαν τα ρυμουλκά μέτα από περίπου 2 ώρες. Το ίδιο είχε συμβεί πριν από λίγες ημέρες και με το Lato. Σύμφωνα με τον ΟΛΠ από τις παράνομες αποχετεύσεις οι οποίες καταλήγουν στο λιμάνι, εκβάλεται λάσπη. Σκεφτείτε λοιπόν τι συμβαίνει στο μεγαλύτερο λιμάνι της χώρας και αναλογειστείτε τι συμβαίνει στα υπόλοιπα....

----------


## George

Ρε παιδιά αυτά είναι ντροπής πράγματα!! :evil: Και σκέψου ότι για όλα αυτά είχαν προειδοποιήσει μερικοί. Πέρσυ τον Απρίλη είχε κάτσει και το ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ.  8O Μόνο τα πλοία της ΑΝΕΚ την πλήρωσαν μέχρι τώρα.  :? 

Δύο είναι οι λύσεις κατά τη γνώμη μου: 1) Εκβάθυνση (Αχαχαχαχα)
2) Να αλλάξουν τα πλοία της Κρήτης που έχουν μεγάλο βύθισμα προβλήτες αναχώρησης και να πάνε εκεί άλλα. Ίσως τα ταχύπλοα.

----------


## cortomaltese

Το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ εχθες το βραδυ γυρισε απο Περαμα και Ελευσινα και ετοιμαζεται να ξαναβγει φρεσκο φρεσκο

----------


## chrb

Κανένα νέο για τα σινιάλα του πλοίου; Προστέθηκε η λωρίδα;

----------


## μιχαλης79

Το είδα προχτές και ακόμα με τα παλία ειναι.Ξέρει κανείς ποιό αλλο εκτός το ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ και το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ εχουν βάλει την λωρίδα?

----------


## George

Προς το παρόν κανένα άλλο. Δεν ξέρω με το HELLENIC SPIRIT που είναι Ελευσίνα τι γίνεται αλλά πέραν του Βενιζέλου και του Πρέβελης, κανένα άλλο δεν έχει αλλάξει.

----------


## Izzy

Γεια σας παιδια χαιρομαι που ειμαι μελος σε αυτο το φορουμ! θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση.. το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ παλαιοτερα χρησιμοποιοταν ως ποταμοπλοιο και δεν εβγαινε σε μεγαλες θαλασσες... Απλα μου το ελεγε ενας παππους οτι αυτο το καραβι δεν ειναι για την θαλασσα!!! Ευχαριστω  :Smile:

----------


## Giorgos_D

Ηταν η φιλοσοφία των γιαπωνέζων να κάνουν φαρδιές πλώρες ώστε να κερδίζουν σε χωρητικότητα. Και έτσι έχει περάσει στον κόσμο οι κάποια πλοία από αυτά που μας ήρθαν από την Ιαπωνία ότι είναι ποταμόπλοια...

----------


## Apostolos

Καλά όχι μόνο για το Λισσός το λέγανε αυτο... Για το 90% των ποσταλιών που ήρθαν μετα το 80 λεγόταν αυτό! Ίσως τους ξένιζε το γεγονός ότι ένα πλοίο μπορεί να ξεπεράσει τα 100 μέτρα και τα 20 φάρδος... Γενικά όμως απο ναυτική παιδία σχίζουμε. Ναυτικό έθνος σου λέει και δέν γίνετε ουτε κουβέντα στα σχολεία γι αυτό... Όλα είναι σαπιοβάπορα, ποταμόπλοια και άπατα (χωρίς πάτο???) ποιά...

----------


## Giorgos_D

Και να συμπληρώσω Απόστολε "χωρίς καρένα".
Ιδίως τότε με την ανατροπή του ΔΥΣΤΟΣ πόσες φορές το ακούσαμε αυτό...

----------


## jumpman

Shmera anaxwrise to Lissos apo Hrakleio gia Peiraia.De thumamai to Lissos na exei kanei pote auto to dromologio.Feugei kai to Aegean Star mazi me to Lissos

----------


## μιχαλης79

Όταν ειναι καλός καιρός δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα, σε κακοκαιρία θα ειναι δύσκολο στην μανούβρα του στο Ηράκλειο.
Μακάρι να πανε ολα καλα!!

----------


## Apostolos

Μετά απο πολλά χρόνια φαίνεται ότι το πλοίο σε λίγο καιρό θα μας αποχαιρετήσει για πάντα. Αναρωτιέμε αν θα αντικατασταθεί και το πού θα παει.

----------


## μιχαλης79

λες να φυγει για τα ξενα?
καλα δουλεψε στην Ελλαδα και προσφερε πολλα στην ΑΝΕΚ

----------


## jumpman

To Lissos vrisketai sto Perama gia thn ethsia tou.Kserei kaneis kati gia to mellon tou?

----------


## Apostolos

Άκουσα άπο μέλος του πληρώματος ότι δέν θα ξαναταξιδέψει....

----------


## Giorgos_D

Το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ εθεάθη εχτές το μεσημέρι να κάνει δοκιμαστικό στο Σαρωνικό (μέχρι την Αίγινα, την ώρα που πήρα τηλεφωνο ενα άλλο φωτογραφοκαραβολατρικό μέλος του φόρουμ) και να επιστρέφει. Υπάρχει κάποιο σχέδιο για το βαπόρι?

----------


## Νaval22

Προαισθάνομαι χωρίς να ξέρω κάτι ότι θα επιστρέψει στα γνώριμα λημέρια του μόλις τη κάνει η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ για Αδριατική

----------


## JASON12345

Χανιά μαζί με τον Πρέβελη.

----------


## Apostolos

Τα πιάσαμε τα λευτά μας!!!! Άντε και του χρόνου να μετασκευάσουμε ενα γκαζάδικο γιατί η Αριάδνη μας έπεσε πολύ καινούργια!

----------


## μιχαλης79

Ποτε θα γυρισει Χανια παλι? Γιατι τα πλανα τις εταιρειας (οσα εχουν βγει) εχουν το Τσαμπιον μεχρι τον Ιανουριο να κανει δρομολογιο  στα Χανια.
Ευχομαι να μην αληθευει κατι τετοιο...

----------


## JASON12345

Ναι αλλά μετά τον Ιανουάριο θα έρθει Χανιά.
Προς το παρών θα είναι ο ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ μαζί με τον ολυμπιονίκη.
Έτσι κατάλαβα τουλάχιστον

----------


## μιχαλης79

Φιλε καπου πρεπει να τα εχεις μπερδεψει. Το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ εδω και μερικες μερες περναει απο Χανια για λιγη ωρα οπως πηγενει για Ρεθυμνο 3 φορες την βδομαδα και αφηνει οτι εχει παρει απο Πειραια. Οποτε προς το παρων λογικα δεν θα αλλαξει κατι

----------


## μιχαλης79

Ξερει κανεις που βρισκεται το Λισσος γιατι ουτε το AIS το εχει πουθενα και αν εκανε επισκεβη η το αφησαν για φετος

----------


## jumpman

To Lissos vrisketai sto Perama ekei pou vriskotan apo otan vghke apo ta dromologia.To ais greece to exei mono to prwi.

----------


## Apostolos

Μετά την βλάβη του ΛΑΤΩ, το βλέπω να βγαινει συντομότερα στην πιάτσα. Ας το δούμε όμως πόσο όμορφο (και γρήγορο-δείτε απόνερα) το είχαν κάνει οι φίλοι μας οι Ιάπωνες
410.jpg
http://wakanatsu.com/

----------


## George

Απόστολε αυτό δεν είναι το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ. Είναι το POSEIDON. Με μια πιο ζουμαριστή ματιά γράφει SUZURAN MARU. Επίσης το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ είχε από τη μάνα του 4 φουγάρα.

----------


## Apostolos

Εχεις δίκιο! Με συγχωρήτε! Πάντως δέν έχουν και πολύ διαφορά και έτσι μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε το μέγεθος της μετασκευής!
Εδώ νομίζω πώς είναι το Λισσός!
FerryHamanasu.jpg

----------


## jumpman

To Lissos vrisketai ston Peiraia sumfwna me to aisgreece.Lete na allaksei to Kriti II kai na to doume pali Hrakleio?

----------


## panthiras1

> To Lissos vrisketai ston Peiraia sumfwna me to aisgreece.Lete na allaksei to Kriti II kai na to doume pali Hrakleio?


http://http://www.aisgreece.com/liveshipdata/index.htm
Εμένα γιατί δεν το δείχνει;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δεν σου το δείχνει φίλε μου γιατί δεν είναι πια στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά όπου και κατέπλευσε σήμερα το πρωί μετά από δρομολόγιο στο Ηράκλειο.

Γύρω στο μεσημέρι το πλοίο επέστρεψε στα γνωστά του (τον τελευταίο καιρό) μέρη, στο Πέραμα.

----------


## panthiras1

Τρελάθηκε το ΑΙS. Το LISSOS όταν βάλεις το τοξάκι του κέρσορα επάνω του το αναφέρει ως LISSOS, ενώ εάν κάνεις κλικ στο όνομα LATO στο τέλος της σελίδας (Docked or at Anchor) σε πάει πάλι στο LISSOS και το αναφέρει ως LATO.

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο στο Πέραμα σήμερα... 

LISSOS PERAMA.JPG

----------


## El Greco

oti kai na lene ali, ego to theoro poli omorfo plio (eksoterika)

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και εγώ δεν το θεωρώ άσχημο πλοίο, αλλά μόνο κοιτώντας από πλώρα και πίσω, όπως στην πιο πάνω φώτο του Απόστολου,
γιατί από θέμα πρύμης το θεωρώ *α π α ρ ά δ ε κ τ ο*.

----------


## mastrokostas

Σαν σαγιονάρα Πήγασος στραβοπατημένη είναι  . Και για την πρύμη , το μόνο που λειπουν είναι τα περιστέρια .

----------


## Ellinis

εντάξει απο πρύμα δεν παλεύεται αλλά αυτές οι περαντζάδες του είναι ασυναγώνιστες. Ειδικά αυτή με τα παράθυρα στο κατάστρωμα της γέφυρας δεν την έχω συναντήσει πουθενά αλλού.

----------


## Apostolos

Πραγματικά αν άλλαζαν την κλίση της Γέφυρας και τον Περιστεριώνα πρύμα θα το αποκαλούσα πολύ όμορφο! Φυσικά σε σχέση με το έκτρωμα τύπου ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ μοιάζει σαν την Σκλίβα μπροστα στην Βασιλειάδου!

----------


## Νaval22

Μια χαρά είναι το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ εμένα μου αρέσει γιατί έχει κάτι ιδιαίτερο πάνω του

----------


## Apostolos

Σε έχει πειράξει το vibration του Μυτιλήνη μου φαίνετε!  :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΤΗΚΕ ΣΤΟ AIS ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΣΤΟ ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΡΑΜΑ.ΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕ Η ΞΕΚΟΥΡΑΣΗ ΤΟΥ?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΤΗΚΕ ΣΤΟ AIS ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΣΤΟ ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΡΑΜΑ.ΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕ Η ΞΕΚΟΥΡΑΣΗ ΤΟΥ?


To ότι εμφανίστηκε στο AIS, δεν σημαίνει υποχρεωτικά και ότι το πλοίο ξεκινάει δρομολόγια. Οσο καιρό είναι στο Πέραμα, άλλες ημέρες έχει ανοιχτή την συσκευή του AIS και άλλες ημέρες κλειστή.

Να ξαναπούμε για άλλη μια φορά ότι το κάθε στίγμα πλοίου στο AIS, αποτελεί *ένδειξη* και όχι *απόδειξη*.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ας θυμηθούμε λίγο το πλοίο σε μια Αυγουστιάτικη φώτο στο μεγάλο μας λιμάνι, μιας και η μακροχρόνια ακινησία του στο Πέραμα,
καθώς και οι διάφορες φήμες που κυκλοφορούν, δεν προοιωνίζουν και τόσο αισιόδοξο το μέλλον του.

LISSOS.jpg

----------


## manolis m.

PPOLI OMORFI I FWTO SOU.....APLA NA TO KSANADOUME KAI MIA FORA PALI ETSI PRIN TO APOXAIRETISOUME ....ALITHEIA GNWRIZEI KANEIS AN THA KSANMPEI STIN AKTOPLOIA GIA DROMOLOGIA ??

----------


## panthiras1

Το LISSOS που βρίσκεται παιδιά; Θα ξαναμπεί στις Ελληνικές θάλασσες;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μα στις Ελληνικές θάλασσες βρίσκεται φίλε μου. Στο ...Πέραμα είναι το παποράκι !!! 

Για να σοβαρευτούμε όμως, ουδείς γνωρίζει για την τύχη του πλοίου. Πολλά έχουν ακουστεί αλλά τίποτα το σίγουρο. 
Όσο βέβαια παραμένει στο Πέραμα όλο και κάποιες ελπίδες έχουμε να το ξαναδούμε σε δρομολόγια, ξέρεις τώρα, καμμιά βλάβη, καμμιά αντικατάσταση.....:wink:

----------


## JASON12345

Μακάρι να μην φύγει πάντως.
Δηλαδή σε καμιά γραμμή πειραιάς - δωδεκάνησα Ηράκλειο δεν μπορει να μπει?

----------


## Apostolos

Καλά την σαβούρα της ΑΝΕΚ στα 12νησα να πάει? Για AL SALAM καλό είναι  :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

αποψη της πλωρης του λισσος .στο βαθος φαινεται η εισοδος του κολπου της σουδας.ξημερωματα.......
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1790

----------


## JASON12345

Σε κάτι τέτοιες γραμμές δεν τα προσέχουν και πολύ.
Και το Ιεράπετρα,με τον Βιτσέτζο Κορνάρο ήταν πριν.
Βάλε και την σαβούρα του Αγούδημο.
Αυτό θα τους πειράξει που δεν είναι και σαβούρα

----------


## panthiras1

Καλά ταξιδέψαμε με το LISSOS. Καλά υπηρέτησε τόσα χρόνια τις Ελληνικές θάλασσες. Όμως η μοίρα του είναι η ίδια μέ όλα τα άλλα πλοία. Με όλα τα γηρασμένα πλοία. Πιστεύω πως ήρθε η ώρα του να αντικατασταθεί.... όπως πρέπει να αντικατασταθούν και όλα τα άλλα γηρασμένα πλοία.

----------


## AegeanIslands

Δεν θα λειψει και σε κανενα καραβολατρη.

----------


## Apostolos

Δηλαδή οι 12νήσιοι είναι 2ρας διαλογής? Νομίζω όμως ότι είναι αρκετά εξυπνότεροι και προτίμησαν την Blue Star απο τον Αγούδημο και την ΔΑΝΕ, σε σχέση με τους Χανιώτες που δέν προτήμησαν τα 2 καλύτερα Ελληνικα πλοία και συνεχίζουν να ταξιδεύουν με το Λατώ και το Λισσός. 
Δέν έχω τίποτε με το βαποράκι προς θεού. Όλοι ξέρουν την λατρεία μου για τα Ιαπωνικά. Αλλά προτειμώ την ανανέωση...

----------


## giannisk88

> Δεν θα λειψει και σε κανενα καραβολατρη.


Αν διαβάσεις τα προηγούμενα posts δεν το νομίζω....Εντάξει μπορεί να μήν είναι ούτε κούκλα, ούτε καινούριο πλοίο αλλά αν πάει εξωτερικό θα μας λείψει..

Πάντως δεν ξέρω αλλά εμένα μου φαίνεται πολύ μεγάλο πλοίο για δωδεκάνισα.
Δε νομίζω φίλε Απόστολε όμως να τους χαλούσε τους δωδεκανήσιους..

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Δηλαδή οι 12νήσιοι είναι 2ρας διαλογής? Νομίζω όμως ότι είναι αρκετά εξυπνότεροι και προτίμησαν την Blue Star απο τον Αγούδημο και την ΔΑΝΕ, σε σχέση με τους Χανιώτες που δέν προτήμησαν τα 2 καλύτερα Ελληνικα πλοία και συνεχίζουν να ταξιδεύουν με το Λατώ και το Λισσός. 
> Δέν έχω τίποτε με το βαποράκι προς θεού. Όλοι ξέρουν την λατρεία μου για τα Ιαπωνικά. Αλλά προτειμώ την ανανέωση...


Αποτολε σου αρεσουν τα Ιαπωνεζικα ετσι?

Αν καποιο πλοιο δεν ειναι ομορφο-δεν ειναι καινουργιο-δεν ειναι Ελληνικο-δεν ειναι γρηγορο .......

----------


## JASON12345

Εγώ δεν θέλω να φύγει.
Εγώ δεν είπα ότι οι 12κανήσιοι είναι για τις σαβούρες αλλά επειδή είναι ήδη
πλοία χειρότερης ποιότητας από αυτό είπα μήπως σωθεί.
Όταν λέμε φύγει ελπίζω να εννούμε για πούλημα και όχι για κόψιμο έτσι;

----------


## Leo

Πρέπει να συνειδητοποιήσουμε όλοι, ότι όλα έχουν μια ημερομηνία λήξης. Ανεξάρτητα αν αυτό λέγεται πούλημα ή κόψιμο. Και πάντως αυτό το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο σύγουρα δεν θα τό έλεγα " διατηρητέο  μνημείο " της Ελληνικής ακτοπλοϊας. Έφυγαν άλλα κι άλλα...

----------


## panthiras1

Πάντως η ΑΝΕΚ δεν έχει παραιτηθεί ακόμα από το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ. Στα πλάνα της το έχει από 18 Φεβρουαρίου και πάλι στην ενεργό δράση, για τα Χανιά. Τώρα θα μου πείτε πλάνα είναι και τα πλάνα αλλάζουν.... Συμφωνώ. Όμως αυτά δείχνουν ότι η ΑΝΕΚ δεν έχει ακόμα αποφασίσει να το βγάλει εκτός δράσης. Μόνο εμείς το ... βγάλαμε.

----------


## JASON12345

Γεια σου ρε Πάνθιρα με ανακούφισες κάπως.
Δεν ξέρω αν είναι παλιό αλλά το θέλω όσο πιο πολύ γίνεται στα Χανιά :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## scoufgian

εγω προσωπικα jason θελω να εξαφανιστει απο το χαρτη το λισσος.δεν μ αρεσει καθολου αυτο το πλοιο

----------


## viramola

Για ΠΕΤΑΜΑ

----------


## manolis m.

Den kserw..alla diakrinw ena mikro misos..mia apaixthia gia to LISSOS....eimaste karavolatriko forum..oxi misokaraviko...oi xaraktirismoi ''gia petama'' , '' na eksafanistei'' , ''savoura'' klp. den armozoun pisteuw se ena tetoio forum kai gia ena tetoio ploio pou estw kai ''asximopapo'' antapokrithike me sinepia tosa xronia tis grammes pou klithike na eksipiretisei...

----------


## JASON12345

.................. :Very Happy:  δεκτές οι απόψεις σας.
Προσωπικά μόλις τα άκουσα γέλαγα :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Αμαν! Και εγώ δέν το πάω αλλα με την αρνητικότητα σας θα αρχίσω να το υπερασπίζωμαι!!! Απο την αρχή που το είδα όλο έλεγα, αν το κόψεις εδώ εκει παραπέρα ίσως θα ήταν όμορφο....

----------


## scoufgian

ok!κανουμε ανακωχη

----------


## Ellinis

Και τα πλάνα του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ πριν την αφαίρεση του δεύτερου πρύμνιου καταπέλτη.

lissos deck.jpg

----------


## dimitris!

Ειμαι ο μονος που του αρεσει το Λισσος???????

----------


## JASON12345

΄Όχι φίλε μου.Σου κάνω και εγώ παρέα.

----------


## Trakman

Και γω δεν καταλαβαίνω το μίσος ορισμένων για το Lissos. Είναι ένα πλόιο το οποίο υπηρέτησε με συνέπεια τους Χανιώτες για πολλά χρόνια, χωρίς προβλήματα ή ατυχήματα. Το ότι είναι αργό πλοίο μας πειράζει? Μέχρι να εμφανιστούν τα Highspeed κανείς δεν είχε πρόβλημα με την ταχύτητά του. Το εσωτερικό του μας πειράζει? Μακάρι και άλλα καράβια της ηλικίας του να ήταν τόσο φροντισμένα. Ειδικά αν σκεφτεί κανείς και το πόσο κόσμο μετέφερε καθημερινά.  Εδώ το Champion που έμεινε δύο μήνες στα Χανιά και μετέφερε τόσο κόσμο τώρα θέλει επειγόντως καθάρισμα στο εσωτερικό του (μοκέτες κλπ). Και από άποψη ομορφιάς αν εξαιρέσει κανείς την πρύμνη του, πρόκειται για ένα όμορφο καράβι με ωραία γραμμή.

----------


## viramola

Αφου επιμενετε τουλαχιστον αν δεν εχετε εμμονες πειτε οτι δεν εχετε γουστο. :Surprised: ops:

----------


## Νaval22

επειδή μου αρέσουν όλα τα ακτοππλοικά εκτός απο το ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ θα πω και εγώ ότι δεν βρίσκω άσχημο το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ μια χαρά είναι έχει τη δική του ξεχωριστή ομορφιά

----------


## panthiras1

Πιστεύω ότι οι ενστάσεις που υπάρχουν για το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ είναι στο θέμα παλαιότητας του πλοίου. Και αυτό επειδή μέσα μας όλοι έχουμε συνδιάσει την λέξη παλιό = ανασφαλές. Όχι άδικα. Κατά τα άλλα το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ είναι ένα πανέμορφο πλοίο, που μας υπηρέτησε άξια στις Ελληνικές θάλασσες για πολλά χρόνια.

Σημείωση: Δεν είναι το μοναδικό παλιό που υπάρχει στις Ελληνικές θάλασσες. Και τα υπόλοιπα γηρασμένα
πλοία, όσο ωραία και αν είναι, πρέπει και αυτά σιγά - σιγά να αποσύρονται και την θέση τους να παίρνουν άλλα ίδιας ομορφιάς, αλλά πολύ νεότερα.
Και η ΑΝΕΚ σιγά - σιγά θα πρέπει να ανανεώσει όλα τα μεγάλης ηλικίας πλοία της. Θα είναι προς τιμή της.

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Πιστεύω ότι οι ενστάσεις που υπάρχουν για το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ είναι στο _θέμα παλαιότητας του πλοίου_. Και αυτό επειδή μέσα μας όλοι έχουμε συνδιάσει την λέξη παλιό = ανασφαλές. Όχι άδικα. Κατά τα άλλα _το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ είναι ένα πανέμορφο πλοίο_, που μας υπηρέτησε άξια στις Ελληνικές θάλασσες για πολλά χρόνια.
> 
> Σημείωση: Δεν είναι το μοναδικό παλιό που υπάρχει στις Ελληνικές θάλασσες. Και τα υπόλοιπα γηρασμένα
> πλοία, όσο ωραία και αν είναι, πρέπει και αυτά σιγά - σιγά να αποσύρονται και την θέση τους να παίρνουν άλλα ίδιας ομορφιάς, αλλά πολύ νεότερα.
> Και η ΑΝΕΚ σιγά - σιγά θα πρέπει να ανανεώσει όλα τα μεγάλης ηλικίας πλοία της. Θα είναι προς τιμή της.


Θα με συγχωρεσεις φιλε,ομως μπορεις να φανταστεις νεοτευκτο και να εχει τετοιο σχεδιο?Εγω δυσκολευομαι.
Αν το *ΛΙΣΣΟΣ* ειναι πανεμορφο τοτε πως να πουμε τα πανεμορφα?

----------


## panthiras1

Κρίνω πάντα και σύμφωνα με την εποχή του. Μην ξεχνάς ότι είναι του 1972. Φυσικά δεν περιμένω να δω το ίδιο σχέδιο σε ένα σημερινό πλοίο.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες του φίλου Jumpman το Champion θα είναι εδώ μέχρι 17/2 και μετά πιάνει άμεση δράση το Λισσος. :Smile:

----------


## panthiras1

Ο Jumpman ίσως βγάζει το συμπέρασμα από τα πλάνα της ΑΝΕΚ. Πράγματι, τα πλάνα αυτό δείχνουν. Όμως η ΑΝΕΚ απο τότε που το Champion πήγε στα Χανιά, συνέχεια αναβάλλει την ημερομηνία αντικατάστασής του.

----------


## JASON12345

Το σκέφτονται ακόμα λογικά.

----------


## JASON12345

> El.Venizelos-Lissos tha arxisoun apo 18/2 gia Xania kai Lato-Kriti I gia Hrakleio.To Prevelh menei Rethumno.


Χα,χα,χα χο,χο,χο.
Αυτό τωρά τι σημαίνει?
ΟΤΙ ΝΙΚΗΣΑΜΕ?!
ΓΙΟΥΠΙ :Very Happy:

----------


## panthiras1

JASON123456789.... Μην βιάζεσαι. Είναι νωρίς ακόμα για:



> Χα,χα,χα χο,χο,χο.
> Αυτό τωρά τι σημαίνει?
> ΟΤΙ ΝΙΚΗΣΑΜΕ?!
> ΓΙΟΥΠΙ:grin:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Χα,χα,χα χο,χο,χο.
> Αυτό τωρά τι σημαίνει?
> ΟΤΙ ΝΙΚΗΣΑΜΕ?!
> ΓΙΟΥΠΙ


Μια φωτογραφία για τον φίλο μου *JASON*, για την αγάπη που επιμένει (και πολύ καλά κάνει !!!) να δείχνει σε ένα πλοίο
που πολλοί προσπαθούν να του το βγάλουν άχρηστο.  :Very Happy:  

Το Λισσός πριν τρείς ημέρες στο Πέραμα, να το χαρείς λίγο φίλε, μιας και έχεις αρκετό καιρό να το δεις στο λιμάνι.

LISSOS_2.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Να παρω και εγω θεση για το Λισσος με το δικαιωμα που μου δινουν τα 3-4 ταξιδια που εχω κανει μαζι του απο περυσι.Το πλοιο ειναι ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ και εξηγουμαι...Εξωτερικα δεν θα το χαρακτηριζα ομορφο αλλα σε καμια περιπτωση δεν θα το χαρακτηριζα αχρωμο και πλοιο χωρις προσωπικοτητα.Επισης ειναι απολαυστικο οταν ταξιδευεις μαζι του γιατι εχεις απλετους εσωτερικους χωρους και παμπολλες περατζαδες για να κανεις τη βολτα σου,με καλυτερη αυτη με τα γυαλινα παραθυρα που σε προστατευουν τις μερες που θες να απολαυσεις την ανταρα της θαλασσας.Οσον αφορα την κατασταση στην οποια βρισκεται,δεν ξερω τι κανουν οι μηχανες του ( απο τα αλλα παλια πλοια της γραμμης ειναι οριακα το πιο αργο) ειμαι ομως παρα πολυ ευχαριστημενος απο την καθαριοτητα του και την κατασταση των καταστρωματων του την τελευταια φορα που ταξιδεψα μαζι του (18/9/2007).Συνοψιζοντας ειναι ενα πλοιο που μου αρεσει γιατι εχει χαρακτηρα,ειναι λειτουργικο και μου προσφερει γνησιο βαπορισιο ταξιδι.Τωρα που θα το ξαναφερουν στη γραμμη θα ηθελα να εχει παρτενερ το Λατω και οχι το Βενιζελο.Νομιζω οτι με το Λατω κανουν το απολυτο και διαχρονικο ντουετο της γραμμης Πειραιας-Χανια.

----------


## JASON12345

Πολύ ωραία φωτό εκσπρέζο βενέσια.!

----------


## Trakman

Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου Καπταιν Νιόνιο. Δυστυχώς όμως μόνο όσοι είμαστε φίλοι των καραβιών το βλέπουμε έτσι. Οι Χανιώτες (και δίκαια) επιζητούν διακαώς να δουν καινουργια και πιο γρήγορα καράβια στη γραμμή, που θα μείνουν μόνιμα. Αν ξαναδούν το Λισσός στη Σούδα θα δέσουν πέτρα στο λαιμό τους!!! :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## panthiras1

Τελικά JASON12345 είχες δίκιο που το γιόρταζες, έστω και νωρίς.




> JASON123456789.... Μην βιάζεσαι. Είναι νωρίς ακόμα για:
> Παράθεση:
> Χα,χα,χα χο,χο,χο.
> Αυτό τωρά τι σημαίνει?
> ΟΤΙ ΝΙΚΗΣΑΜΕ?!
> ΓΙΟΥΠΙ:grin:


Η ΑΝΕΚ ακόμα έχει στα πλάνα της το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ από 18 Φεβρουαρίου για Χανιά. Τελικά πιστεύω πως θα το βάλει, αλλιώς θα είχε αλλάξει τα πλάνα της.

----------


## μιχαλης79

Tο όνομά του πλοίου παραπέμπει στο Aρχαίο λιμάνι της Λισσού που βρισκεται στην επαρχια Σελινου στα Νοτιο Δυτικα του Νομου Χανιων όπου κάποτε ανάβλυζε μεταλλικό νερό από τις ιαματικές πηγές του. Eκεί βρίσκεται και το Aσκληπείο, δωρικός ναός αφιερωμένος στον ομώνυμο Θεό. Στα χρόνια της δόξας της η Λισσός ήταν τόσο πλούσια πόλη που είχε τα δικά της χρυσά νομίσματα.

----------


## panthiras1

Το πλοίο που βρίσκεται παιδιά; Σύμφωνα με την ΑΝΕΚ, από αύριο αρχίζει δρομολόγια για Χανιά.

----------


## Leo

Οσονούπω εισέρχεται στο μεγάλο λιμάνι. Είδα στο ais την συναντησή του με τον πρωταθλητή ανάμεσα στο Νέο Μώλο και την Ψυτάλεια. Τα μεγαλεία και το prestige για τους Χανιώτες, τελείωσε.

----------


## JASON12345

Καλώς την βαποράρα μας.
Μας έλειψε.
ΧΑΝΙΑ και πάλι.

----------


## JASON12345

Είδη βγάζει ΛΙΣΣΟΣ εδώ.


http://www.openseas.gr/OPENSEAS/sear...=17&Submit.y=6

----------


## Trakman

Ας το απολαύσουμε λίγο καιρό ακόμα γιατί δε νομίζω ότι θα μείνει για πολύ καιρό μαζί μας!!

----------


## JASON12345

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι κι αυτό το καλοκαίρι εδώ θα είναι.

----------


## captain 83

Στο πρώτο του δρομολόγιο για Χανιά δεν έχει ξεπεράσει την ιλιγγιώδη ταχύτητα των 16,5 κόμβων. Βέβαια, είναι και το πρώτο του ταξίδι μετά από καιρό και ίσως είπανε να μην το ζορίσουνε.

----------


## Thanasis89

Κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι το Λυσσός θα μας άφηνε (πώληση,κλπ) ... Δεν ξέρω αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με...

----------


## captain 83

Σωστά θυμάσαι, η ΑΝΕΚ είχε σκοπό να το πουλήσει, βρέθηκε υποψήφιος αγοραστής, αλλά δεν τα βρήκανε και δεν έκατσε η δουλειά.

----------


## Trakman

Επιβάλλεται πια η πώλησή του! Το λατρεύω αυτό το καράβι, αλλά...

----------


## Thanasis89

Αλλά έχει φάει πολλά ψωμιά στην Ελλάδα... Συμφωνώ μαζί σας...

----------


## Baggeliq

Το LISSOS  Σήμερα το μεσημέρι 14:30

----------


## JASON12345

Apo kamera eine?

----------


## Baggeliq

> Apo kamera eine?


 Ναι κομμένη από κάμερα σήμερα δεν έχει κάλλη ποιότητα γιατί έχει γίνει επεξεργασία

----------


## profitis

Tαξίδεψα απο Πειραια για Χανια χθες το βράδυ(δηλ φτάσαμε Χανια σήμερα το πρωι) και όντως το πλοίο πήγαινε σαν κότα.Ενω δεν άργησε πάρα πολύ να ξεκινήσει απο τον Πειραια(κατα της 9.20-9.30 είχε φύγει) έφτασε στην Σούδα στις 07.00. Ωρα του ειναι να μας αφήσει αφου κατα την γνώμη μου ειναι γερασμένο,πολύ ασχημο εσωτερικά και όπως φαίνεται τις τελευταίες μέρες πολύ πολύ αργο.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου!Απο οτι άκουσα όμως  η HSW απο τον Μάρτιο βάζει το Νίσσος Μύκονος.Αυτοί θα αφήσουν το Λισσός για καλοκαίρι?Η HSW θα τους πάρει τους πελάτες.Εκτός και αν οι κρητικοί πάνε ακόμα με το Λισσος,επειδή γράφουν ΑΝΕΚ! :Razz:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Συγνώμη για το ορθογραφικό.Ο δαίμωνας του πληκτρολογίου!

----------


## profitis

> Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου!Απο οτι άκουσα όμως η HSW απο τον Μάρτιο βάζει το Νίσσος Μύκονος.Αυτοί θα αφήσουν το Λισσός για καλοκαίρι?Η HSW θα τους πάρει τους πελάτες.Εκτός και αν οι κρητικοί πάνε ακόμα με το Λισσος,επειδή γράφουν ΑΝΕΚ!


 
Aπο που όμως το έχεις ακούσει οτι το Νήσος Μύκονος θα κατέβει Χανια;Απ οτι ακούγεται φαίνεται η εταιρεία να απομακρύνεται απο την γραμμή...Ακόμη και το site που έβγαζε το Αριάδνη απο 15 Μάρτη Χανια αντικαταστάθηκε απο την παρουσίαση του Highspeed 5 για Ρέθυμνο.

Μακάρι πάντως να λες αλήθεια...:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Μια ματιά στη σελίδα 23 του Έλυρου και θα δείς! :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

> Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου!Απο οτι άκουσα όμως η HSW απο τον Μάρτιο βάζει το Νίσσος Μύκονος.Αυτοί θα αφήσουν το Λισσός για καλοκαίρι?Η HSW θα τους πάρει τους πελάτες.Εκτός και αν οι κρητικοί πάνε ακόμα με το Λισσος,επειδή γράφουν ΑΝΕΚ!


Τι θα τους πάρει τους πελάτες,εδώ μιλάμε στην ουσία για την ίδια εταιρεία ότι γίνει θα γίνει σε θέμα συνέργασίας αν η ΑΝΕΚ δεν έχει κάποιο διαθέσιμο πλοίο τότε θα δανειστεί κάποιο απο τη hellenic και αν αυτό γίνει κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν θα είναι το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ αλλά το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ εξάλλου ας μην αρχίσουμε πάλι να συζητάμε το γιατί το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ δεν μπορεί να πάει Χανιά πρώτον και κύριο είναι Β κατηγορίας πλόων αν μπορόυσε να πάει θα είχε πάει και το καλοκαίρι και το ΧΙΟΣ δεν θα χρειαζόταν να περάσει απο τα Χανιά πρίν ανέβει Χίο

----------


## scoufgian

η πλωρη του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ,με φοντο την εισοδο του κολπου της Σουδας ,ενα αυγουστιατικο πρωινο
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 3206

----------


## panthiras1

Από το θέμα: Ελ.Βενιζέλος:



> #*52*  
>  24-02-08, 22:50 
> μιχαλης79  
> Ναύτης
>  Εγγραφή: 26-11-2006
> Μηνύματα: 122 
> 
> 
>  
> Δεν νομιζω το Λισσος να μεινει. Δεν προκειτε να βγαλει το καλοκαιρι με τα ημερησια και τους 17 κομβους ταχυτητα


Δηλαδή προβλέπεις να πουληθεί αυτό το Καλοκαίρι;

----------


## JASON12345

Για αυτήν την πλώρη θέλω να μείνει.

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι μερικές εξαιρετικές φωτο από το shipsnostalgia.com, από τη μετασκευή του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ:

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...6/ppuser/15365

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...1/ppuser/15365

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...2/ppuser/15365

----------


## Νaval22

Μία νυχτερινή φώτο του λισσός αφιερωμένη σε εκείνους που τους αρέσει το πλοίο,και εγώ είμαι μέσα σε αυτούς 

100_4623.jpg

----------


## giannisk88

Ωραία φωτό!!
Πάντως ρε παιδιά μ'αρέσει αυτό το πλοίο σαν σύνολο..Το μόνο που του χαλάει πιστεύω την εικόνα είναι αυτό το "εκτρωμα" που έχουν κάνει στη πρύμνη του και περισεύει απο δεξιά και αριστερά...Πιστεύω οτι αν έλειπε αυτό το πλοίο θα ήταν κούκλί!!

----------


## JASON12345

Είναι πλοιάρα όντως,αλλά ας είμαστε λίγο ρεαλιστές.
Στην εξωτερική εμφάνιση ίσως  χάνει λίγο.
Το ατού του είναι τα ανοιχτά κατσρώματα αλλά και τα κλειστά.
Με λίγα λόγια  είναι ίσως το καλύτερο στο να ταξιδεύεις με αυτό.
Είναι φοβερά εκεί πάνω.
Να είσαι μέσα είναι τέλεια.
Ας κάνω μια άκομψη παρομοίωση τώρα.
Είναι σαν την γκόμενα που δεν έχει και πολύ όμορφη φάτσα αλλά έχει μεγάλα στήθη και καλή καρδιά (ας το παίξουμε και λίγο ρομαντικοί) :Razz:

----------


## Trakman

Φίλε Jason θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου. Ωστόσο μόνο οι καραβολάτρες το βλέπουν έτσι. Και για να είμαστε ρεαλιστές, το πλοίο στ' αλήθεια θέλει απόσυρση. Ταξίδευα χθες μ'αυτό Χανιά-Πειραιά, με εφτάρι δυτικό. Η κατάσταση ήταν τραγική... Το πλοίο όχι μόνο κουνούσε απίστευτα, αλλά τρανταζόταν σα να γίνεται σεισμός. Γυναίκες να κλαίνε, παιδιά να ξερνάνε,... ας'τα... Μόνο εγώ χαιρόμουν τον καιρό!!! Και για να μη μιλήσω για την καθυστέρηση...  Έδεσε 8 παρά... Το λατρεύω αυτό το καράβι αλλά ως εδώ ήταν...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> με εφτάρι δυτικό. Η κατάσταση ήταν τραγική... Το πλοίο όχι μόνο κουνούσε απίστευτα, αλλά τρανταζόταν σα να γίνεται σεισμός. Γυναίκες να κλαίνε, παιδιά να ξερνάνε,... ας'τα... Μόνο εγώ χαιρόμουν τον καιρό!!!


Φιλε Trakman καταλαβαινω οτι δεν το λες απο εμπαθεια ουτε απο αντιπαθεια προς το πλοιο αλλα επειδη εχω ταξιδεψει με αυτο και επισης ο πατερας μου χθες ταξιδευε μαζι σου για Πειραια και μου μετεφερε εντυπωσεις τα πραγματα δεν ηταν δα και τοσο τραγικα.Αλλο το οτι ειναι παλιο και αλλο το ποσο καλοταξιδο ειναι.Δεν πιστευω οτι αυτα εχουν πολυ μεγαλη σχεση,νομιζω οτι ειναι ανεξαρτητα.Κατα τη γνωμη μου δεν ειναι κακοταξιδο βαπορι,αλλα και να ειναι αυτο δεν ισχυει τωρα ισχυε και το 1990 δεν εγινε ξαφνικα κακοταξιδο.Παντως να κλαινε γυναικες και να ξερνανε παιδια με 7 μποφορ (εστω και στο πλευρο) λιγο δυσκολο.

----------


## Trakman

Θες να σου δώσω αριθμό καμπίνας? Αφού από τη ρεσεψιόν στείλαν καμαρώτο για να ηρεμήσει τα άτομα που ήταν μέσα. Τελικά τα πήρε μαζί του, δεν ξέρω τι έγιναν μετά. Δε διαφωνώ ότι το πλοίο *ήταν* καλοτάξιδο και παραμένει σε καλά επίπεδα. Έχει όμως πολλά χρόνια στην πλάτη του... Τα νέα βαπόρια έχουν πιο σύγχρονα συστήματα που αναβαθμίζουν κατακόρυφα την ποιότητα του ταξιδιού.

----------


## Leo

> ................... Δε διαφωνώ ότι το πλοίο *ήταν* καλοτάξιδο και παραμένει σε καλά επίπεδα. Έχει όμως πολλά χρόνια στην πλάτη του... Τα νέα βαπόρια έχουν πιο σύγχρονα συστήματα που αναβαθμίζουν κατακόρυφα την ποιότητα του ταξιδιού.


Θα ήθελα να παρατηρήσω ότι ένα πλοίο όσα χρόνια κι αν περάσουν από την πλάτη του δεν χάνει την ιδιότητα του να είναι καλοτάξιδο. Είναι καλοτάξιδο και παραμένει μέχρι το τέλος. Όταν ένα πλοίο κουνάει πάντα υπάρχουν κραυγές αγωνίας και ανησυχίας απο διάφορους επιβάτες, που κατ' επέκταση χαλάνε ή "φτιάχνουν" την διάθεση των άλλων.  Και θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου φίλε μου Trakman ότι τα νεότερα ή νέας τεχνολογίας καράβια αναβαθμίζουν την ποιότητα του ταξιδιού, μόνο που κι αυτά κουνάνε κι όταν κουνάνε και σ' αυτά υπάρχουν κραυγές.... :Cool:

----------


## JASON12345

Δεν λέει κάτι αυτό.
Και εγώ σε αεροπλάνο μπορεί να είναι όλα καλά αλλά και στο παραμικρό τράνταγμα 
να τρομάξω.Να κάνω σαν να έχασε ένα φτερό!Δεν έχω συναίσθηση του τι είναι επικίνδυνο πραγματικά

----------


## Trakman

Αν είναι έτσι παιδιά να απαγορέψουμε τα ταξίδια με καράβια για τους κοινούς θνητούς και να επιτρέπονται μόνο για τους καραβολάτρες οι οποίοι χαίρονται να ταξιδεύουν με κακό καιρό. Μα αστεία λέμε τώρα? Σκοπός είναι όλοι οι επιβάτες να απολαμβάνουν καλά ταξίδια. Το Λισσός με κακό καιρό (ανάλογα βέβαια που έχει τον καιρό) δεν κάνει καλό ταξίδι. Σίγουρα και τα σύγχρονα καράβια κουνάνε, όχι όμως τόσο. Και με το Champion ταξίδεψα με τέτοιο καιρό, δεν κουνούσε τόσο όμως. Διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος, αλλά δεν ξέρω το Λισσός αν έχει καν πτερύγια ευστάθειας, και αν έχει σίγουρα δεν είναι αυτόματα ώστε να στρέφονται ανάλογα με το που γέρνει το καράβι. Και επαναλαμβάνω ότι είμαι *λάτρης* του Λισσός. Αλλά γέρασε. Εδώ η διοίκηση της ΑΝΕΚ το παραδέχεται. Ο καλύτερος κριτής για ένα καράβι είναι πάντα το *επιβατικό κοινό*. Και όταν οι καιροί αλλάζουν, οι απαιτήσεις του κοινού μεγαλώνουν. Το Λισσός λοιπόν *δεν* ανταποκρίνεται πια στις ανάγκες των καιρών. Ταξιδέψτε με το Λισσός και το πρωί σταθείτε με τον κόσμο που περιμένει για την έξοδο. Σίγουρα θα ακούσετε όχι και τόσο κολακευτικά σχόλια...

----------


## marioskef

Το γερασε φαντάζομαι παει στο οτι δεν μπορει να νταποκριθεί στις γενικότερες απαιτήσεις του κοινού, όχι οτι επειδή πέρασαν τα χρόνια, πλέον κουνά πιο πολύ...
Υποθέτω πάντως οτι πρέπει να είναι ψηλά στη λίστα αντικατάστασης από τους ανθρώπους της ΑΝΕΚ...
Ίσως μαζί με το Πρέβελης, αν και αυτό λόγω μεγέθους είναι αρκετά χρήσιμο στις πιο περιφερειακές γραμμές

----------


## μιχαλης79

Το οτι ειναι στα σχεδια αντικαταστασης του Λισσος (που εχει και σταμπιλαιζερ) ειναι σιγουρο, το επομενο πλοιο που θα φερουν ειναι και ο αντικαταστατης του.
Οσο για το Πρεβελη δεν νομιζω οτι θα το χασουμε απο τωρα.ειναι σχετικα μικρο (κατασκευης 1982) και αντεχει μια χαρα ακομα και εξυπηρετει το ιδιο και εχει και δρομο. χαλαρα τα 18,5-19 απλα τωρα το κοβουν για να μην φτανει πρωι (πριν τις 5:30) στο Ρεθυμνο. Το μονο κακο του ειναι οτι δεν εχει σταμπιλαιζερ και οταν εχει καιρο στο Κρητικο ειναι καπως

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Ταξιδέψτε με το Λισσός και το πρωί σταθείτε με τον κόσμο που περιμένει για την έξοδο. Σίγουρα θα ακούσετε όχι και τόσο κολακευτικά σχόλια...


Κοιταξε κανεις δεν ειπε οτι το Λισσος ειναι ενα εκπληκτικο πλοιο και ουτε μπορει να εξυπηρετει τη γραμμη για πολλα χρονια ακομα,αλλα οσον αφορα για το τι λεει ο κοσμος δεν νομιζω οτι αποδεικνυει πολλα.Ο Διαγορας ηταν "σαπιοκαραβο" παλαιοτερα στα ματια του κοσμου και μολις το αγορασε η Blue Star εγινε ξαφνικα βαποραρος...Ενα αλλο παραδειγμα,καλοκαιρι 2005 και κανω το ταξιδι Παρος-Πειραιας με το ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΟ συνολικα αλλα και ειδικα στο ταξιδεμα Εξπρες Απολλων που στον καιρο ειναι αντικειμενικα καλυτερο απο τα τρια Blue Star (Naxos-Paros-Ithaki).Κατα την εισοδο μας στο βαπορι μεσα στον κοσμο ακουγα:"Μα καλα με αυτον το σαπιο σκυλοπνιχτη θα παμε;"...και μιλουσαν για ενα εξαιρετικα καλοταξιδο βαπορι χωρις καν να περιμενουν να το ταξιδεψουν.Πολλα λοιπον ειναι μεσα στο μυαλο των επιβατων (που δεν ειναι γνωστες) πριν καν μπουν σε ενα βαπορι,οποτε η γνωμη τους δεν μπορει να ειναι απολυτα σωστη...

----------


## Thanasis89

Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σας και θα ήθελα να μας το επιβεβαιώσουν αυτοί που εργάζονται σε πλοία με αρκετούς επιβάτες. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ο επιβάτης θα πει "το δικό του" και πάντα κάτι θα έχει να πει. Το Λισσός, το ξέρουμε όλοι μας απλώς προκαλεί περισσότερα σχόλεια και κατακρίσεις. Αλλά θέλω να πω ότι αυτοί που γκρινιάζουν στο Λισσός, γκρινιάζουν στο Olympic, γκρινιάζουν στον Διαγόρα και σε πολλά άλλα αξιόπλοα καράβια και θα είναι αυτοί που θα κάνουν "μαρτύριο" (με την γκρίνια τους) την ζωή του πληρώματος σε όποιο καράβι κι αν βρεθούν γιατί απλώς δεν γνωρίζουν (δεν τους κατακρίνει κανείς βέβαια γι' αυτό).

----------


## captain 83

Και μια γενική παρατήρηση από εμένα: Πολλοί συγχέουν την εξωτερική κατάσταση ενός βαποριού (τρεξίματα, σκουριές κ.α.) με την εν γένει συμπεριφορά του ως πλοίο.

----------


## nautikos

Ακριβως οπως το ειπες ειναι. Θυμαμαι χαρακτηριστικα μια ασχετη γυναικα, να βλεπει τα τρεξιματα στα οκια του τοτε *Γεωργιος 2* και να λεει ''_μα τι σαπιοκαραβο_''. Η πλακα ειναι βεβαια οτι τοτε ηταν δεν ηταν 1 μηνας μετα την παραδοση του πλοιο απο το ναυπηγειο... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Trakman

Κανείς δεν είπε ότι το Λισσός είναι σαπιοκάραβο. Δεν το κρίνει ο κόσμος από την εξωτερική του εμφάνιση. Το κρίνει από το πως περνάει κατά τη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού. Και κάθε πρωί υπάρχει γκρίνια μετά την άφιξή του σε λιμάνι. Ξαναλέω ότι τα καράβια δεν είναι μόνο για τους γνώστες. Και με το Champion έκανα πολλά ταξίδια όταν ήταν στη γραμμή, και παρόλο που ειδικά στη Σούδα γινόταν χαμός σε κάθε επιβίβαση-αποβίβαση λόγω της πίεσης του χρόνου και του μικρού χώρου του λιμανιού (ειδικά όταν ήταν και το Αριάδνη), ποτέ δεν άκουσα παράπονα.

----------


## JASON12345

Υπάρχουν και οι περισσότεροι οι οποίοι μπαίνουν σε όποιο καράβι τύχει για τον προορισμό τους,τα θεωρούν ολα το ίδιο και δεν κοιτάνε καθόλου το πιο είναι.
Ίσως το κριτίριο τους να είναι το πιο φθηνό κ.α.
Στις γραμμές της Κρήτης η ταχύτητα δεν μετράει και πολύ.
Τον τουρίστα τον συμφέρει πολύ πιο πολύ να φτάσει στις 6 τα χαράματα στο λιμάνι παρά μεσάνυχτα και να μην ξέρει τι του γίνεται.
Τους ντόποιους μόνο συμφέρει αλλά και πάλι μια ηλικιωμένη κυρία Κρητικιά πιστεύω θα προτιμούσε να είναι κρήτη το πρωί παρά 1 ώρα την νύχτα.
Πόσο μάλλον εάν μένει νότια κρήτη

----------


## Νaval22

Μάλλον κάποιοι επιβάτες συνηθισαν το champion και τώρα τους κακοφαίνεται που γύρισε το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ (κάτι που έτσι και αλλιώς ήταν αναμενόμενο) αλλιώς δεν βρίσκω λογική στο ότι υπάρχουν τόσο αρνητικά σχόλια για το πλοίο,στο κάτω κάτω τοσα χρόνια με αυτό πηγαίνανε τώρα τους ήρθε ξαφνικά να του ψάλουν τον εξάψαλμο 
Εξάλλου είναι ολοφάνερο πως το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ δεν θα μείνει για πολύ ακόμα.Τώρα όσο για το κούνημα μπορεί να μην έχω ταξιδέψει μαζί του αλλά δεν ακούστηκαν ποτέ σχόλια ότι είναι κουνίστρα στα χρόνια που ταξιδεύει τα οποία δεν είναι και λίγα

Επι ευκαιρία ας πούμε πως το Λισσός σήμερα ήταν sold out για Χανιά και πολλοί επιβάτες που κατέβηκαν τελευταία στιγμή διαμαρτύρονταν γιατί δεν βρήκαν εισητήρια και ρωτώσαν όποιον υπεύθυνο του πλοίου έβρησκαν γιατί δεν τους αφήνουν να μπούν έστω και καταστρωμα.Ας καταλάβει κάποια στιγμή ο κόσμος πως αν το σύστημα δεν δίνει θέσεις δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπούν σε πλοίο,οι εκδότες και τα πληρώματα δεν είναι υποχρεωμένοι να τα ακούν κάθε φορά για τον ίδιο λόγο.

----------


## a.molos

Δύο φωτογραφιες λίγο πρίν την ολοκλήρωση της μετασκευης του στο Πέραμα, παρέα με καινούρια για την εποχή πλοία της ακτοπλοίας.

----------


## Νικόλας

στην πρώτη φότο φαίνεται και η καραβάρα το ATHENS,αυτό το κουβούκλιο από πίσω στην μετασκευή το φορτώθηκε ή το είχε

----------


## a.molos

Φορτώθηκε  στην πρύμνη ότι ξεφόρτωσε απο την πλώρη!

----------


## Ellinis

Στην σπάνια φωτογραφία του a.molos φαίνονται ακόμη, στο βάθος ο πάντα ημιτελής ΤΑΫΓΕΤΟΣ, σε πρωτο πλάνο το ΡΟΔΟΣ, και πίσω από το ΑΘΕΝΣ το φουγάρο τoυ Princessa Cypria. 
Το πλοίο δίπλα στο ΡΟΔΟΣ πρέπει να είναι το ΑΡΚΑΔΙ, σωστά?

----------


## a.molos

Είναι πράγματι το Αρκάδι, αλλα προσέξτε και την ανοικτή πλωριά πόρτα του Λισσός που κατόπιν σφραγίστηκε.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Φορτώθηκε  στην πρύμνη ότι ξεφόρτωσε απο την πλώρη!



Τοσα κι αλλα τοσα μαλλον το φορτωσανε!

----------


## noulos

Πράσφατα πρόσεξα ότι οι τσιμινιέρες του είναι ψεύτικες. Τόσο δύσκολο ήταν να μεγαλώσουν τις υπάρχουσες;

----------


## Leo

Αυτό το πλοίο όντως έχει 5! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jumpman

Το πλοίο έχει 4 τζιμινιέρες που λειτουργούν και οι 4.Δεν έχει καμία ψεύτικη.Αυτό φαίνεται και από τις φωτογραφίες του πλοίου εν πλώ, αλλά και απο προσωπική εμπειρία που έχω ταξιδέψει με το πλοίο έχω δεί ότι και οι 4 λειτουργούν κανονικά.

----------


## Leo

Όταν λέω 5 εννοώ την μεγάλη υπερκατασκευή (σαν τσιμινιέρα) που έχει πίσω απο την γέφυρα. Οι δυό είνι από τις ηλεκτομηχανές που καπνιζουν στο λινάνι και εν πλώ (παντα όμως) και οι άλλες δύο για τις κ. μηχανές. Καλα τα λέω φίλε jumpman?

----------


## jumpman

Ναι φίλε Leo.Μάλιστα η υπερκατασκευή που μοιάζει ίσως με τζιμινιέρα, είναι το σαλόνι της πρώτης θέσης και είναι ένα πολύ ωραίο σημείο του πλοίου που όμως δεν έχουν πρόσβαση όλοι επιβάτες καθώς υπάρχει μέλος του πληρώματος που δεν επιτρέπει την είσοδο σε όλους.

----------


## Trakman

Σωστά τα λέτε φίλοι Leo και Jumpman! Το Λισσός έχει δύο τσιμινιέρες για τις μηχανές, δύο για τις ηλεκτρομηχανές και μια κατασκευή πίσω από τη γέφυρα όπου είναι το σαλόνι πρώτης θέσης!

----------


## esperos

Να  συμπληρώσω  και  εγώ  για  το  περι  τσιμινιέρων  θέμα,  με  μια  φώτο  του  περί  ου  ο  λόγος  πλοίου  σε  πρωινή  αναχώρηση  του  από  Πειραιά.

LISSOS.jpg

----------


## jumpman

Τόσο πολύ θάλασσα έχει απόψε και το Λισσός έχει φτάσει στα παράλια της Πελλοποννήσου;

----------


## Trakman

Πολύ πιθανό!

----------


## JASON12345

Φαντάσου τι θα παθαν μεσα...

----------


## Νaval22

Φίλος που ταξίδευε μου είπε χαρακτηριστικά πως ανεβοκατέβαινε 2 μέτρα στο κρεβάτι της καμπίνας απο τη θάλασσα που είχε.Έφτασε στο πειραία γύρω στις 8.30 και έκανε τρείς αποτυχημένες προσπάθειες να δέσει

----------


## Leo

Έχουμε σχολιάσει και στο παρελθόν ότι ο Δυτικός καιρός (Κουλουριώτικος) είανι προβληματικος για τις μανούβρες και του Λισσός και του Λατώ (που έχω δεί εγώ ζωντανά). Φυσάει κατάμπαντα και τα ξεσέρνει γρήγορα....

----------


## jumpman

Μέσα στον Πειραιά πάντως δεν έχει κανένα πλοίο πρόβλημα στο να δέσει.Μάλλον για κάποιο άλλο λόγο θα απέτυχε να δέσει 3 φορές.

----------


## Leo

Όχι φίλε jumpman δεν έχεις δίκιο εδώ. Με τον συγκεκριμένο καιρό και πλοία (Λισσός-Λατώ) τα πράγματα δεν είναι εύκολα... Το έχω ζήσει αυτοπροσώπως. Τα εχω ζητήσει και σε κατ' ιδίαν συνατήσεις με διάφορους καραβολάτρες.  Είναι αυτό που λέμε "καρατσεκαρισμένο"  :Very Happy: .

----------


## jumpman

Σέβομαι απόλυτα την εμπειρία σου,αλλά για να μην μπορέσει να δέσει εκεί που δένει το Λισσός λίγο περίεργο.Το δύσκολο όντως τώρα που το σκέφτομαι είναι να γυρίσει στη λεκάνη όταν όμως ο άνεμος μπαίνει κατευθείαν από την είσοδο του λιμανιού.Πάντως αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα όπως αναφέρεις, πρέπει να είναι σπάνιο και υπο ειδικές συνθήκες(κατεύθυνση ανέμου και φυσικά μεγάλη ένταση).Θα το δεχτώ πάντως γιατί είναι προσωπική σου μαρτυρία και σημειώνω ότι είναι πρώτη φορά που ακούω πλοίο να έχει πρόβλημα να δέσει στον Πειραιά(φυσικά εξαιρούνται το dock3 και όλες οι προβλήτες προς την έξοδο του λιμανιού).

----------


## JASON12345

Έγω ακούσει (ίσως και από το φόρουμ δε θυμάμαι) ότι σε έναν τέτοιο καιρό το Λατό στο τσακ δεν θα προσέκρουε σε άλλο επιβατιγό.
Πιστεύω βάση αυτουνού ότι έχει δίκιο ο ΛΕΟ.

----------


## manolis m.

Egw tha prwteina pantws an den ypirxan provlimata limenikwn ypodomwn...to Lissos na ekane dromologia apo rafina gia dytikes kyklades mexri milo..p.x. RAFINA-KEA-KITHNO-SERIFO-SIFNO-MILO.Ti lete ??? h' na antiktastisei to Myrtidiotisa sto dromologio tou. h' ti tha legate gi' auto...RAFINA-KEA-KITHNO-SERIFO-SIFNO-MILO-KITHYRA-ANTIKYTHIRA-KASTELI ?????

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Μήπως δεν είναι μακριά ο καιρός (δεν ξέρω, αναρωτιέμαι) που σε όλο το Αιγαίο θα κυριαρχεί μία εταιρεία (ουσιαστικά) η οποία θα λέγεται ΑΝΕΚ, ή όπως αλλιώς τυχόν μετονομαστεί ???


Φίλε Μανώλη με όσα βλέπουνε τα ματάκια μας τελευταία, δεν την βρίσκω καθόλου απίθανη την πρόταση σου.

Ήδη την αρχή την έκανε η ΑΝΕΚ με τον Πρέβελη, σίγουρα έχουμε ακόμα πολλά να δούμε...........:???:

----------


## panthiras1

Μετά από 36 χρόνια που είναι στις θάλασσες... θα προτιμούσα την διαδρομή να την έκανε ένα πιό νέο πλοίο. 
(Δυσαρεστώ τον φίλο μας τον Ιάσωνα, αλλά δυστυχώς αυτή είναι η αλήθεια)

----------


## Nautikos II

Εχτες που πηγε και εφυγε στις 09:20 απο το λιμανι του Πειραια;

----------


## Leo

Πρωινό Χανιά (εκδρομικό).

----------


## Trakman

Φίλε Μανώλη Μ. το δρομολόγιο που προτείνεις στο χάρτη προσωπικά το βρίσκω πολύ ενδιαφέρον! Αλλά νομίζω ότι δεν είναι καθόλου εξυπηρετικό για τους κατοίκους των Κυθήρων, οι οποίοι πιστεύω πως σίγουρα προτιμούν την απευθείας σύνδεση με τον Πειραιά, και όχι μέσω δυτικών Κυκλάδων που θα'ναι πολύ χρονοβόρο!

----------


## JASON12345

Έχουν το Μυριδιώτησα.

----------


## manolis m.

> Μετά από 36 χρόνια που είναι στις θάλασσες... θα προτιμούσα την διαδρομή να την έκανε ένα πιό νέο πλοίο. 
> (Δυσαρεστώ τον φίλο μας τον Ιάσωνα, αλλά δυστυχώς αυτή είναι η αλήθεια)


Apo to Agis Gewrgios proswpika to thewrw poli kalitero...an kai sinomiliko yperexei pantou kai auto einai emfanes...

----------


## Ellinis

To δρομολόγιο δεν είναι κακό, αλλά δεν κάνει το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ. Για να μπεί στα Αντικύθηρα θα χρειαστεί ένα θαύμα από τη Παναγία τη Μυρτιδιώτισσα...

----------


## μιχαλης79

Μηπως θα επρεπε να το βαλουν στο δρομολογιο Κρητη-Κυκλαδες-Σποραδες-Θεσσαλονικη (σε οσα λιμανια θα μπορει να μπει)
Εκει πιστευω θα δουλεψει καλυτερα γιατι εχει ενα σχετικα μεγαλο γκαραζ που κανει για την γραμμη

----------


## Leo

Γιατί θέλετε να το σπρώξετε απο τα Χανιά? Μια χαρα δεν είναι εκεί που ξέρει και τον δρόμο τόσα χρόνια? Το βαρεθήκατε?

----------


## μιχαλης79

Καιρος του ειναι να παει και αλλου να το μαθουν. εμεις εδω βαρεθηκαμε να το βλεπουμε :Very Happy:

----------


## panthiras1

Καιρός είναι να φύγουν όλα τα παλιά πλοία.

----------


## μιχαλης79

Συμφωνω. αλλα απο καπου πρεπει να γινει μια αρχη

----------


## JASON12345

Έχουν αρχίσει να το απεχθάνονται και δεν μ αρέσει πολύ φίλε μου. :Sad:

----------


## JASON12345

> Γιατί θέλετε να το σπρώξετε απο τα Χανιά? Μια χαρα δεν είναι εκεί που ξέρει και τον δρόμο τόσα χρόνια? Το βαρεθήκατε?


Έχουν αρχίσει να το απεχθάνονται φίλε μου και δεν μα ρέσει καθόλου :Sad:

----------


## μιχαλης79

Λογικο ειναι. μετα απο 20 ακουραστα χρονια που δουλευει στην Ελλαδα καποιοι να το εχουν βαρεθει.Παντως πιστευω αν πηγενε 19,5-20 μιλια υπηρεσιακη κανενας δεν θα ελεγε τιποτα.
Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι για τα Χανια λογω μεγαλης κινησης δεν κανει πια, χρειαζεται αντικατασταση και γρηγορα γιατι φοβαμε οτι το καλοκαιρι θα εχει σοβαρα προβληματα (καθυστερησης) με τα ημερησια

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Που είναι το Λισσός???Στο AIS δεν φαίνεται πουθενά. :Confused:

----------


## Nautikos II

Τωρα το εχει κανονικα

----------


## JASON12345

> Που είναι το Λισσός???Στο AIS δεν φαίνεται πουθενά.



Μην τρομοκρατήσε χωρίς λόγο.Τις περισσότερες φορές που είναι ΜΕΣΑ στον κόλπο της Σούδας δεν το βγάζει.

----------


## koukou

Οι καθυστερήσεις (προσωπική άποψη) οφείλονται σε λάθος οργάνωση υποδοχής των πλοίων στα λιμάνια και όχι τόσο στις δυνατότητες των πλοίων!Οι λιμενικέ αρχές θα έπρεπε να συντονίζουν τα οχήματα και τον κόσμο που περιμένει  στα λιμάνια,στα Χανια Μ.Πεμπτη το πλοιο ήρθε απο ημερήσιο δρομολόγιο στις 20:00 και απόπλου η φωτινή ένδειξη είχε στις 21:00 και σιγά μην αναχωρούσε 21:00,με το που δένει το καράβι προσπαθούν οι μεν να βγούν και δε να μπούν σε σχιματισμό μπουλούκι!Στις αποθήκες του πλοίου ο πανικός ο ίδιος,στον καταπέλτη τοσο κόσμο που εχανε το παιδι την μάνα,και τα οχηματα που ήταν εντός του πλοίου (δικαιολογιμένα) κορνάρανε λες και πήρε η εθνική ξανα το ευροπαικό!Ο πανικός ο ίδιος!Και οι Λιμενικές Αρχές πουθενα!!!!!Ενας άνθρωπος πάλευε με μια σφυρίχτρα να βάλει τάξη σε περίπου 2.000 κόσμο,και αυτός ήταν απο το πλήρωμα!

----------


## MYTILENE

Ε Λ Λ Α Δ Α Ρ Α φίλε μου!Και να ξέρεις οτι οι λιμενικές αρχές το μόνο που ξέρουν να κάνουν ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ είναι να έχουν ένα μπλοκάκι και να γράφουν για το παραμικρό(προσωπική εμπειρία απο τη πόλη μου)!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## konigi

Kalispera paidia kai xronia sas polla!!!kserei kaneis pou tha paei to Lissos mas meta tis 5 maiou pou tha erthoun xania to Ariadni kai to Lato?

----------


## JASON12345

Φίλε μου κονίγγι συμφωνα πάντα και με άλλο φίλο το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ αποχωρεί



> Απο τις 2 Μαϊου έως τις 5 Μαϊου το Αριάδνη στο Ηράκλειο.Μετά Ηράκλειο πάνε τα Κρήτη Ι/ΙΙ.Και κυρίες και κύριοι η στιγμή που όλοι περιμέναμε απο τις 5 Μαϊου το Αριάδνη μόνιμα στα Χανιά μαζί με το Λατώωωω!!!!!!!!!!!!!Το Λισσός αποχωρεί και ο Βενιζέλος Τυνησία!!!



Αντίο καλέ μου φίλε.
Πάρε όλες τις αναμνήσεις μου μαζί σου μακριά.
Θα σε θυμάμαι για πάντα

(προσωπικό μοιρολόι)

----------


## JASON12345

Α, για να μην διημουργηθούν παρεξηγήσεις τον φίλο τον λένε Γιάννη Φ και το ποστ του είναι στο θέμα ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ.
Καλό πάσχα
Ιασον

----------


## konigi

to exo diavasei file Iasona, to pou tha paei einai to thema!!!paroplizete i paei gia poulima?

----------


## JASON12345

Αυτό μάλλον κανείς ή ελάχιστοι το ξέρουν σίγουρα.
Μακάρι να αγοραστεί από κάποιον τουλάχιστον.
Αν αγόραζε η ΑΝΕΚ το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ και για αντάλαγμα έδινε το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ με πολλά λεφτά βεβαια.?
Πλάκα θα είχε αυτό αλλά είναι εντελώς απίθανο.
Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ ΛΙΣΣΟ στα μπλε

----------


## agnostos

Μηπως εχει κανεις σχεδια απο το lissos?(ga plan κτλ) Η μηπως ξερετε που μπορω να βρω διαθεσιμα?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σήμερα στο Λιμάνι του Πειραιά ....


lissos1.jpg

lissos2.jpg

----------


## konigi

Πιστεύω οτι εδώ φαίνεται καθαρά ποσο γερασμένο είναι...
Ουτε την ετήσια δεν περασε...μάλλον παει για φούντο το Λισσακι μας...

----------


## OLENI

Καλησπέρα Χριστός Ανέστη 
Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους με Υγεία.

Βρε παιδιά εδώ καταφερε να πουληθεί το Ρέθυμνο και το Κάντια λέτε να μην πουληθεί το Λισσός?

 :Very Happy:

----------


## El Greco

einai aparetito na poulithi????

mpori na kani ena mikro lifting kai na metakomisi se alli grami.

Mpori na pai Chio Mytilini, den gnorizo an mpeni stin Chio.

Mpori na mpi kapou allou,

tha diksi.....

----------


## Apostolos

Για Χίο δέν γίνετε λόγω μειωμένης ικανότητας χειρισμών... Ίσως για κάποια διεθνή γραμμή, του τύπου Ελλάδας Κύπρου Ισραήλ να ήταν ότι καλύτερο

----------


## kalypso

Από το 2001 ακούω ότι το Λισσός πουλιέται!Αν δεν είναι σε καλή κατάσταση το καράβι δεν φταίει αυτό...ίσως είναι το *μόνο* που δεν φταίει....

----------


## μιχαλης79

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι κατα καιρους εχουν περαασει διαφοροι υποψηφιοι αγοραστες και το εβλεπαν,οπως και το Λατω, αλλα δεν τα εβρισκαν στα λεφτα. 
Εδω πουλησαν το Απτερα που ηταν σαν περιστερονας,λετε να μην το δωσουν αυτο,οταν αποφασισουν πραγματικα να το πουλησουν θα βρουν σιγουρα,αλλα οντως το εχουν παραμελισει λιγο,μηπως εφτασε καιρος και το εχουν παρει αποφαση να το αποχωριστουν?

----------


## konigi

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,ξέρει μήπως κανείσ πότε είναι το τελευταίο δρομολόγιο του Λισσός?
¶κουσα ότι παέι να δέσει ελευσίνα!!Ισχύει?

----------


## cmitsos

τωρα πια με τα έργα χωράει στη χίο απλα όπως λεει και ο απόστολος θα είναι ζόρι για τον captain

----------


## Apostolos

Έ... όχι απλά ζόρι.... Μιλάμε είναι να προσπαθείς να βάλεις το αυτοκίνητο σου σε θέση για μηχανάκι

----------


## JASON12345

> τωρα πια με τα έργα χωράει στη χίο απλα όπως λεει και ο απόστολος θα είναι ζόρι για τον captain


Είναι και φοβερά δυσκίνητο το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ.

----------


## μιχαλης79

Το πλοιο το 2000 εκανε για λιγο δρομολογια για την ΔΑΝΕ και εκανε και μερικα απο Ροδο για Θεσσαλονικη,οποτε εχει μπει και Χιο και Μυτιλινη,δεν ξερω βεβαια με τι συνθηκες.
Με λιγη προσπαθεια πιστευω να μπει,αν βοηθανε και οι συνθηκες βεβαια.

----------


## cmitsos

:Wink:  έτσι ισχύει αυτο που λέει ο μιχάλης

----------


## MYTILENE

> Το πλοιο το 2000 εκανε για λιγο δρομολογια για την ΔΑΝΕ και εκανε και μερικα απο Ροδο για Θεσσαλονικη,οποτε εχει μπει και Χιο και Μυτιλινη,δεν ξερω βεβαια με τι συνθηκες.
> Με λιγη προσπαθεια πιστευω να μπει,αν βοηθανε και οι συνθηκες βεβαια.


Φίλε Μιχάλη τόσα χρόνια στη Μυτιλήνη δεν το έχω δεί το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στο λιμάνι μας,ειδικά τότε που λές.Μήπως ξέρεις πότε ακριβώς ήταν?

----------


## Apostolos

Της ΔΑΝΕ τα δρομολόγια δέν περιλάμβαναν Χίο και Μυτιλήνη παρα μόνο το Βαθύ της Σάμου. Ξεχάστε το αυτό το μπαούλο δέν μπαίνει στη Χίο!!

----------


## MYTILENE

Μα λέω και γώ,αφού εδώ και χρόνια κάθομαι ''κρεμασμένος'' στο παράθυρο του σπιτιού μου πως και δεν το έχω δεί στο λιμάνι:mrgreen::mrgreen:!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Ξεχάστε το αυτό το μπαούλο...


Ωραίος super moderator είσαι βρε φίλε !!!  :Very Happy: 

Καλά δεν σκέφτεσαι τι ...ψυχικά τραύματα μπορεί να προκαλέσουν τέτοια σχόλια στον φίλο μας τον *Jason* ??? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## scoufgian

τα δικα μας ψυχικα τραυματα ειναι περισσοτερα απο αυτα του jason!!!καλα το λεει ο αποστολος μπαουλο.........:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Apostolos

Όταν ένας φανατικός Ιαπωνόπληκτος τρέφει τέτοια συναισθήματα για ένα πλοίο κάτι λέει! Ίσως γιατί είναι ο νεκροθάφτης της ακτοπλοίας... Το βλέπω απο το 1990 και απο τότε έχουν φύγει τα ομορφότερα πλοία της ακτοπλοίας. Δέν λέω πως φταίει αλλα....

----------


## El Greco

prin ligo anaxorise kai kateytinete pros perama meria.

----------


## Trakman

Φίλε Απόστολε γιατί "νεκροθάφτης" ? Το Λισσός μας αρέσει δε μας αρέσει, τόσα χρόνια στη γραμμή εξυπηρέτησε με ασφάλεια χιλιάδες κόσμο. Πολύς κόσμος είναι "δεμένος" με αυτό το βαπόρι. Δεν φταίει το καράβι αν τα χρόνια περάσαν και οι απαιτήσεις μας για καλύτερα καράβια αυξήθηκαν!

----------


## μιχαλης79

Ειχε παει την περιοδο που ειχαν δεσει τα περισσοτερα πλοια του Αιγαιου για να βαλους μονιμο συστημα CO2 στο μηχανοστασιο.Μπορει να ειχε παει εκτακτα,παντος ειχε παει γιατι μεσα ηταν ο κολητος μου Δοκ. Πλοιαρχος και μιλουσαμε καθε μερα,

----------


## Apostolos

Μην με παρεξηγείτε! Νεκροθάφτης γιατι απο την ημέρα που είναι στον Πειραιά έχουν φύγει το 95&#37; των πλοίων. Το μόνο που το ανταγωνίζονται είναι το Μιλένα - Νταλιάνα και οι Ευκαιρίες του ΠΝ!

----------


## Trakman

Οκ Απόστολε!

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

san vapori den mou aresi katholou alla ofeilo na paradehto oti to exo agapisi isos giati ekana to proto taksidi apo pirea mazi tou prin 12 xronia; isos giati ti na po exei kati to diaforetiko epano tou; an ipirxe fan club lissos tha imoun ena melos sigoura

----------


## konigi

Ξέρει μήπως κανείς τι θα γίνει με το Λισσός?
Θα το δρομολογήσουν κάπου ή θα το παροπλίσουν στην Ελευσίνα όπως άκουσα..?

----------


## kingminos

Το λισσός στα τελευταία του

----------


## despo

Γιατι βρε παιδιά στα τελευταία του ?. Ακούστηκε κατι ?.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου *despo*, και να πω μάλιστα ότι με πρόλαβες.

Μήπως θα μπορούσες φίλε μου *kingminos* να γίνεις πιό σαφής ??? 
Για να λες κάτι τέτοιο, κάποιες πληροφορίες θα έχεις, κάποιες πηγές οπωσδήποτε.  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ... επειδή άναψε χθές μια φωτιά γύρο απο αυτό το πλοίο (Λισσός) ως πρός το τι θα γίνει, που θα πάει κλπ.


Φίλε μου Leo, έχεις δίκιο ως προς την φωτιά που άναψε, και μάλιστα δεν είδαμε και καμμία διευκρίνιση από τον ''εμπρηστή''. :mrgreen:




> *kingminos :* Το λισσός στα τελευταία του


Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι και ότι το καλύτερο να πετάμε ''κουβέντες στον αέρα'' χάριν εντυπωσιασμού.  :Wink:

----------


## JASON12345

> Το λισσός στα τελευταία του


Νε ρε συ και μας κοψοχόλιασες :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

Στο online booking εμφανίζεται πάντως να κάνει δρομολόγια με το Λατώ για το καλοκαίρι, είναι έτσι? Ξέρει κανείς? Πάλι θα φύγει το Αριάδνη από τη γραμμή?

----------


## Leo

Εκπληρώθηκαν οι *γραφές* και το πλοίο δένει τώρα στη Χανιώτικη θέση για βραδυνό του δρομολόγιο.

----------


## Trakman

Γιατί γίνεται αυτή η αλλαγή? Ξέρουμε πόσο θα διαρκέσει?

----------


## Leo

Δες στο θέμα: *βλάβη Κρήτη Ι* υπάρχουν απαντήσεις, όχι όλες όμως.

----------


## Trakman

Thanks Leo, δεν το είχα προσέξει.

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

μολις τωρα αναχωρει το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ για χανια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

''...Μόνο λίγο καιρό ξαποσταίνει, και ξανά προς την δόξα τραβά, τραβά, τραβά,
και ξανά προς την δόξα τραβά !!!''
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Νaval22

Μήπως ο φίλος espresso θέλει κάτι να τονίσει με τα κενά και ερωτηματικά μυνήματα?

----------


## kingminos

Σήμερα το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ξεκίνησε και αφού προχώρησε πέρίπου 20 μέτρα έκανε όπισθεν άνοιξε τον καταπέλτη για να μπουν κάτι άνθρωποι που ήταν στο κιόσκι και ένα λεωφορείο που ξέχασαν έξω και για να γίνουν όλα αυτά βγήκε έξω ένα φορτηγό με διπλή καρότσα και για όλη αυτή την διαδικασία έμεινε στο λιμάνι 8 λεπτά με το ρολόι χωρίς κάβους.

----------


## Apostolos

Για να μπεί το πούλμαν εβγαλαν το αχυράδικο (που λογικά θα το έστειλαν στο ro/ro)

----------


## kingminos

Το αχυράδικο ξαναμπήκε μέσα απλά το βγάλανε γιατί πάρκαρε μαζί με ένα άλλο αχυράδικο μπροστά στον καταπέλτη.

----------


## Apostolos

Είναι ο κανονισμός τα αχυράδικα να ειναι πάντα στον καταπέλτη ώστε σε περίπτωση πυρκαγιάς να γίνει ευκολή η απομάκρυνση τους

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

γεματο κατεβαινει;ειχε πολλους επιβατες.

----------


## kingminos

Το γκαράζ άδειο και από κόσμο ικανοποιητικό για την εποχή (βλέπε της φωτογραφίες)

----------


## panthiras1

Η Κρήτη στην τσιμινιέρα του Λισσός μου φαίνεται ότι είναι ίσια.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ρε παιδια σε καμια περιπτωση δεν θελω να κανω τον αστυνομο,τον ξερολα ουτε να ειμαι εριστικος,αλλα τον τελευταιο καιρο και ειδικα μετα την αλλαγη σινιαλων της Αριαδνης εχουμε φαγωθει για το αν η Κρητη ειναι ισια ή λιγο μπαταρισμενη στα φουγαρα των βαποριων της ΑΝΕΚ.Μιλαμε για πολυ μικρες και ασημαντες διαφορες.Δεν την εβαλαν δα και καθετα.Αυτο θα ηταν ειδηση,αλλα τωρα το να καθομαστε και να αναλυουμε αν εχει 4 μοιρες κληση δεν μας προσφερει κατι.

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Συμφωνω μαζι σου φιλε νιονιο.και επειδη μιλαμε για το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ παρτε και μια φωτο του.Αυγουστος του 2006

----------


## marioskef

Η κρήτη παραδοσιακά στα κάραβια της ΑΝΕΚ έμπαινε ίσια και νομίζω αισθητικά είναι καλύτερα, ή τουλάχιστον το έχουμε συνηθίσει έτσι. Στην πραγματικότητα (αν και αυτό είναι σχετικό) υπάρχει μια κάποια κλίση...

----------


## JASON12345

> Συμφωνω μαζι σου φιλε νιονιο.και επειδη μιλαμε για το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ παρτε και μια φωτο του.Αυγουστος του 2006


Ωραία φωτογραφία!

----------


## konigi

Ακούγετε οτι το Λισσός μπαινει για μετασκευή και μετατροπή σε Ro/Ro...
Έχει ακούσει μήπως κάποιος κάτι πιο σίγουρο?

----------


## marioskef

Για να αλλάξει σε ΡοΡο δεν χρειάζεται μετασκευή, γιατί άλλωστε να βάζεις χρήματα (κάτι σε Voyager).
Πάντως χλωμό το βλέπω... Ανετα μπορεί αν μπει ή ναυλωθεί σε κάποαι άλλη γραμμή

----------


## μιχαλης79

Το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο χρειαζεται μια μετασκευη,γιατι δεν εχει καθολου πανω γκαραζ για φορτηγα και πρεπει να φυγουν 2 ντεκ επιβατων για να ψηλωσει κανονικα.Μακαρι να το αξιοποιησουν σε μια αλλη γραμμη και ειναι ιδανκο πισετυω για την γραμμη Πειραι-Κυπρο-Ισραηλ με 1 δρομολογιο πηγενε ελα την εβδομαδα.

----------


## marioskef

Και πιστεύεις οτι θα ξοδέψουν κάποιες εκατονταδες χιλίαδες για να του αυξήσουν το γκαράζ οταν με λίγα παραπάνω χρήματα θα μπορούσαν να έχουν ένα καθαρό RoRo

----------


## Apostolos

Το ξήλωμα ειναι φτηνό! Αλλα αξιζει?

----------


## μιχαλης79

Σιγουρα ειναι πιο φτηνο το ξηλωμα και αν αξιοποιησουν και τα υλικα που θα βγουν πιστευω θα κοστησει λιγα σχετικα απο οτι να αγοραζαν ενα ετοιμο. πιστευω οτι αξιζει.αφου το εχει και με μικρη σχετικα μετατροπη γινεται Ρο-Ρο θα γλυτωσει και τα νοικια απο ενα αλλο που εχει τωρα

----------


## OLENI

Σήμερα το Πρωί το βαπόρι έφτασε στον Πειραιά στις 06:50 . Οι επιβάτες ήταν εκνευρισμένοι μιας και περίμεναν ότι θα έφευγαν με τον Αριαδνη, που είχε δέσει δέσει πολύ νωρίτερα προερχόμενο από το Ηράκλειο.

Που θα πάει θα στρώσουν τα πράγματα.

Αναφορικά με την δρομολόγηση του πλοίου στην Κύπρο και το Ισραήλ, διάβαζε κάπου ότι η κυβέρνηση της Κύπρού μέσω τησ comossion προκειται να χρηματοδοτήσει για 30 χρόνια το 30 % του κόστους του δρομολογιού. Μήπως τελικά θα πρέπει να το δούν σοβαρότερα?  :Very Happy:

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

το λισσος που ειναι; στα χανια;

----------


## μιχαλης79

Καπου στο Περαια θα ξεκουραζεται.Απο τα Χανια εφυγε το Λατω σημερα

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΡΥΜΜΕΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΒΡΙΣΚΩ;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πιο πιθανό φίλε μου είναι να έχει κλειστό το AIS.

Όσο για το που βρίσκεται, το πιό πιθανό αν και δεν έχω κατέβει καθόλου Πειραιά, είναι να έχει δέσει μπροστά στο Υπουργείο, εκεί που ήταν το Κρήτη 1. 
Εκτός και αν αθόρυβα την έκανε κατά Πέραμα μεριά.

----------


## Apostolos

Πέραμα πρέπει να ειναι

----------


## Nautikos II

> Πέραμα πρέπει να ειναι


Σωστος, ειναι διπλα στον Venizelo

----------


## koukou

Ωραίο βαπόρι!
Βέβαια όταν ο κόσμος το βλέπει στο λιμάνι έτοιμο για αναχώρηση στραβομουτσουνιάζει!Οπως έχει ξανά αναφερθεί ΞΕΧΝΑΝΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ!Εχει φάει τρελή ταλαιπωρία το πλοίο, και απ' ότι φαίνεται δεν το πολύ προσέχανε και τα πληρώματα!Πάντως την ΑΝΕΚ την ξελάσπωσε με την ζημιά του ΚΡΗΤΗ .

----------


## koukou

και μία ακόμα πάνω από την γέφυρα!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μετα τις πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες απο τον φιλο koukou να βαλω και εγω μερικες δικες μου απο το ταξιδι μου Πειραιας-Χανια στις 29/4/2008.Ξημερωμα της επομενης 30/4/2008 και μπαινουμε στον κολπο της Σουδας.Απο αυτο το ταξιδι εχω βαλει φωτογραφιες της ανατολης του ηλιου και στο thread "θαλασσινες εικονες και τοπια".Εδω μερικες μεσα απο το βαπορι.Οι δυο πρωτες για τον Espresso Venezia.Για τη δευτερη εχω και μια ερωτηση.Οταν το καταστρωμα κανει γωνια με τον οριζοντα,το καδρο το κανουμε παραλληλο με το καταστρωμα η με τον οριζοντα;Εγω επελεξα να "ισιωσω" τον οριζοντα.

----------


## Trakman

Μαγικές Captain Nionio! Εγώ ταξίδευα το βράδυ 30/4 με το Λισσός!

----------


## Apostolos

Συμβουλή! Μήν ανεβαίνετε στην κόντρα Γέφυρα! Το Ραντάρ εκπέμπει πολύ ηλεκτρομαγνητική ενέργεια και δέν κάνει κάλο!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> .....Οι δυο πρωτες για τον Espresso Venezia.Για τη δευτερη εχω και μια ερωτηση.Οταν το καταστρωμα κανει γωνια με τον οριζοντα,το καδρο το κανουμε παραλληλο με το καταστρωμα η με τον οριζοντα;Εγω επελεξα να "ισιωσω" τον οριζοντα....


Ευχαριστώ Διονύση !!!

Όσο για την ερώτηση, η απάντηση είναι νομίζω προφανέστατη.
*ΠΑΝΤΑ* ο ορίζοντας ίσιος. Ένα πλοίο μπορεί για πολλούς λόγους να ''γέρνει''. Η ...γη *ποτέ*. :roll::roll::roll:

----------


## koukou

ApostolosΣυμβουλή! Μήν ανεβαίνετε στην κόντρα Γέφυρα! Το Ραντάρ εκπέμπει πολύ ηλεκτρομαγνητική ενέργεια και δέν κάνει κάλο! 
Απόστολε έχεις δίκιο!*Και αν γίνεται(δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει σχετικό θέμα)θα ήταν πολύ σημαντικό να δημιουργιθεί κάποιο θέμα για τις επιπτώσεις των RADAR και τις λειτουργιες αυτων!*
Πάντως αν θημάμαι καλά το λισσός τα radar τα έχει στο άλμπουρο και στην κόντρα γέφυρα έχει κεραίες και μια <<μπάλα >> radar που υψόνεται αρκετά πάνω απο 1.90 συν τα 3 ή 4 σκαλοπάτια για να ανέβεις στην κόντρα γέφυρα περίπου 2.50 μέτρα.Γι΄αυτο και δεν έχουν απαγορεύσει την διέλευση των επιβατών στην περιοχή αυτή.

----------


## JASON12345

Υπήρχε μια περιοχή που μπορούσες να ανέβεις εκεί και να δεις όλοι την πλώρη.\
Τον Σεπτέμβρη ερχόμενος από Σούδα για Πειραιά το κλείσανε αυτό το υπέροχο καλαβολατρικό μέρος.Μήπως το κλείσανε για τους παραπάνω λογούς.;
Γιατί εκεί έχει κατι κεραίες.

----------


## JASON12345

Απίστευτες οι φωτογραφίες σου Κάπτεν ιόνιο.

----------


## giorgosss

Jason αν λες το χώρο μπροστά ένα κατάστρωμα κάτω απο τη γέφυρα δεν έχει καμία κεραία...Όταν γυρνούσα απο την 5ήμερη ένας φίλος μου άνοιξε την πόρτα και πήγαμε.Βασικά δεν ήταν καν κλειδωμένη...Παρατήρησα επίσης οτι γενικά το πλοίο ήταν παραμελλημένο.Να φανταστείτε οτι εν πλώ καθώς έκοβα βόλτες στο κατάστρωμα βρήκα μια πόρτα η οποία οδηγούσε καυευθείαν στο πάνω γκαραζ ορθάνοιχτη χωρις κανείς να ξέρει ποιος μπαονοβγαίνει :shock::shock:

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Γνωριζουμε τιποτε για το μελλον του;

----------


## Apostolos

Η κουβέντα για τις εκπομπές Ραντάρ μεταφέρθηκε εδώ

----------


## kingminos

Σε ένα ταξίδι από το ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ προς τον ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ με το ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι ανέβηκα στο τελευταίο deck στο ραντάρ και δεν έπαθα τίποτα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Είσαι σίγουρος ??? :?

----------


## salv.

> Σε ένα ταξίδι από το ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ προς τον ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ με το ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι ανέβηκα στο τελευταίο deck στο ραντάρ και δεν έπαθα τίποτα.


Τη νομιζες οτι θα ευγενε κανενα σπαθι απο το ρανταρ και θα σου εκοβε το κεφαλι που ανεβηκες εκει ? :Very Happy:  Παθενης διαφορα προβληματα απο την ραδιενεργεια που ερχεται επανω σου.Οπως και με το κινιτο τωρα δεν παθενης τιποτα αλλα στο αμεσω μελλον ολο και κατι μπορει να παθεις απο την πολυ ραδιενεργεια που εχει πεσει πανω σου.

----------


## JASON12345

Μην τον τρομάζεις τον άνθρωπο...
Και συ ρε κινγ μήνος,τι θες και ανεβαίνεις σε κάθε περιέργο σημείο του πλοίου κάνοντας τον παλικαρά,κάτσε στα αβγά σου :Surprised: :mrgreen:
(πλάκα κάνω έτσι.)
Πάντως μη το παρακάνουμε με το θέμα,δεν είναι και τσερνομπίλ.
Σε σχέση με τη ραδιενέργιαπου παίρνει ένα άτομο έχοντας πάνω του το κινητό συνέχεια για τόσα χρόνια δεν είναι τίποτα,αλλά να μην το συνεχίζω το θέμα εδώ αφού το μετέφερε ο Απόστολος

Πάντωςείδατε που με την βλάβη τελικά του Κρ.1 σας χρειάστηκε ο βάπορος
Δεν φεύγει αυτό το βαπόρι,η τύχη είναι μαζί του :Smile: 
Καλό καλοκαίρι με ΛΙΣΣΟ και φέτος :Cool:

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Tι θες να πεις οτι αρχιναει ξανα δρομολογια για ΧΑΝΙΑ;

----------


## Νaval22

> Πάντως μη το παρακάνουμε με το θέμα,δεν είναι και τσερνομπίλ.
> Σε σχέση με τη ραδιενέργιαπου παίρνει ένα άτομο έχοντας πάνω του το κινητό συνέχεια για τόσα χρόνια δεν είναι τίποτα,αλλά να μην το συνεχίζω το θέμα εδώ αφού το μετέφερε ο Απόστολος


Μιάς και το ανέφερες ας το πω και ας μεταφερθεί σύμφωνα με έρευνες όποιος μιλά στο κινητό πάνω απο 15 λεπτά το μήνα χωρίς hands free λαμβάνει ακτινοβολία που θα ισοδυναμούσε με αυτή που θα λάμβανε αν έκανε μια ακτινογραφία την ημέρα,άρα λοιπόν μη τρελενόμαστε για τις κεραίες το ραντάρ στα καράβια ας κοιτάξουμε πιο καθημερινά πράγματα που μας καταστρέφουν λίγο λίγο χωρίς να το καταλαβαίνουμε

----------


## panthiras1

> Από Μιχάλης79 - φακ. ANEK LINES 14-4-08:
> Πριν μερικα λεπτα σε τηλεοπτικο καναλι των Χανιων και στο μεσημεριανο δελτιο ειδησεων, ανακοινωθηκε οτι φετος η ΑΝΕΚ θα δραστηριοποιηθει με 3 πλοια στα Χανια για την θερινη περιοδο:razz:. Τα δυο τα ειπαν. Ελυρος:grin: μολις τελειωσει η μετασκευη και το Αριαδνη:grin: με ναυλωση απο τις 3 Μαιου που θα φυγει το Βενιζελος. το τριτο δεν το αναφεραν,αλλα λογικα θα ειναι το Λισσος.
> Τωρα πως θα γινουν τα δρομολογια θα δουμε.
> Επισης ειπαν οτι στις επομενες μερες θα αρχισουν οι εργασιες στο Αριαδνη για να αλλαξουν τα διακριτικα της εταιρειας,οποτε λύθηκε και αυτο.


Πως σας φαίνεται η ιδέα να μπεί το LISSOS (σαν τρίτο πλοίο στα Χανιά) στο δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς - Χανιά - Ρέθυμνο;
Έτσι και τρίτο πλοίο θα μπεί στα Χανιά και το Ρέθυμνο θα έχει το πλοίο του και η γραμμή δεν θα είναι προβληματική αφού θα γεμίζει και με φορτηγά των Χανίων.... και ο JASON12345 θα είναι ευτυχισμένος επειδή θα συνεχίζει να υπάρχει το LISSOS.
Υ.Γ. Αναγνωρίζω ότι το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ έχει προσφέρει πολλά, αλλά καιρός είναι να αντικατασταθεί με ένα πιό νέο πλοίο.

----------


## mandiam

Συμφωνω κι εγω...εχει προσφερει πολλα και θα χρειαστει καποια στιγμη στο συντομο μελλον η αντικατασταση του.Βεβαια ενα τετοιο βαπορι παντα θα ηταν χρησιμο ακομα και στην ηλικια που ειναι για τη γραμμν τησ Κρητης.

----------


## jumpman

Sto Rethumno na mpei to Lissos ligo duskolo.To Lissos gia na einai sigouro oti tha denei sxedon panta me asfaleia einai na phgainei sth Souda. To ploio to mono provlima pou exei einai oti de mporei na desei otan exei isxuro anemo se limania opws auta pou uparxoun sthn Ellada.Kata ta alla to ploio gia thn hlikia tou einai arketa kalo kai mporei na mpei se arketes grammes.De nomizw ta Marina, Dimitroula, Milena, Daliana kai Panagia Soumela pou exoun sxedon thn idia hlikia na einai kalutera apo to Lissos.

----------


## marioskef

Εχουν όμως άλλες διαστάσεις πολύ πιο φιλικές στα νησιά του Αιγαίου. Και αρκετά λιγότερα λειτουργικά έξοδα με όλες αυτές τις καμπίνες που διαθέτει.

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Εχουμε κανενα νεο απο το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ;

----------


## μιχαλης79

Το πλοιο θα ξεκουραστει λιγο και θα αντικαταστησει το Λατω που θα φυγει ξανα για ναυλωση!!
Μεχρι βεβαια να ετοιμαστει το Ελυρος για να το αντικαταστισει
Ακουγετε επισης οτι μετα που θα ετοιμαστει το Ελυρος και θα παει Χανια το Λισσος παιζει να ξεκινησει δρομολογια απο Ηγουμενιτσα για Μπαρι και Πριντεζι (ποσο αληθευει θα διξει)

----------


## kingminos

Επειδή σας συμπαθώ θα σας φτιάξω την μέρα.
Οι φωτογραφίες είναι από το google και τις βάζω επειδή πιστεύω ότι δεν τις έχετε ξαναδεί.

----------


## Apostolos

Απο μέσα είναι τέλειο... Έξω τι κάνουμε

----------


## agnostos

SOS! Έχει κανείς καμία φώτο απο δε3αμενισμό του λισσός ή οτιδήποτε που να μαρτυράει την μορφή των υφάλων γιατί σκέφτομαι να φτιάξω ένα ομοίωμα του και είμαι πεπεισμένος οτι επίσημα σχέδια δεν πρόκειται να βρώ...:cry:

ΥΓ. αν πρόκειται κάποιος να ταξιδέψει με το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο θα ήμουν ευγνώμον αν έβγαζε μια φώτο τα σχέδια που υπάρχουν σε διάφορα σημεία μέσα στο πλοίο...(αν κάτι τέτοιο είναι νόμιμο, γιατί δεν γνωρίζω) και να μου τα έστελνε με pm... :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

Κοιτά για να κάνεις αυτή τη δουλειά νομίζω πως πρέπει να βρείς με καποιο τρόπο τις γραμμές στους νομείς αλλά όπως είπες δύσκολο,η εταιρεία φαντάζομαι πως δεν θα τα έχει γιατί εκεί στα παλιά πλοία τα σχέδια γραμμών είναι συνήθως χαμένα.Κάνε μια προσπάθεια στα γραφεία του ελληνικού νηογνώμονα η στο ναυπηγικό γραφείο που συνεργάζεται με την ΑΝΕΚ ίσως εκεί να υπάρχουν οι γραμμές εξήγησε γιατί το θες παίξτο και λίγο τρελός με τα πλοία και κάτι μπορεί να γίνει 
Και στα λέω όλα αυτά γιατί τη μορφή της γάστρας η οποία είναι και πολύ ιδιαίτερη στο συγκεκριμένο καράβι δύσκολα θα τη πετύχεις απο μια φωτογραφία η ενα G.A plan,στις υπερκατασκευές θα σε βοηθήσει η γενική διάταξη,πάντως φίλε δύσκολο πλοίο διάλεξες όπως και να έχει σου εύχομαι να τα καταφέρεις

----------


## konigi

καλησπέρα σε όλους, δυσάρεστα τα νέα μας σήμερα...Πάει το Λισσος μας,βγαίνει(αν δεν έχει ήδη βγεί)σε πληστηριασμό...

----------


## navigation

...Πωλείται όπως είν' επιπλομένο...με χιλιάδες αναμνήσεις φορτωμένο :Sad:

----------


## JASON12345

Κλαψ κλαψ κλαψ

----------


## giorgosss

Συμφωνώ με τον φίλο Jason...Ήταν το αγαπημένο μου καράβι :' Κρίμα αλλά στην κατάσταση που ήταν...
Μήπως υπάρχει καμια φωτογραφία απο δεξαμενισμό του συγκεκριμένου πλοίου?

----------


## Νaval22

> καλησπέρα σε όλους, δυσάρεστα τα νέα μας σήμερα...Πάει το Λισσος μας,βγαίνει(αν δεν έχει ήδη βγεί)σε πληστηριασμό...


Τι θα πεί πληστηριασμός δεν νομίζω πως η ΑΝΕΚ είχε ποτέ προβλήματα με τράπεζες

----------


## Rocinante

> Τι θα πεί πληστηριασμός δεν νομίζω πως η ΑΝΕΚ είχε ποτέ προβλήματα με τράπεζες


Οχι ενοουσε οτι το βγαζει στο σφυρι ( Πλειοδοτικος διαγωνισμος)

----------


## OLENI

Πραγματικά λυπάμαι  :Sad:  για την τύχη του καραβιού αυτού (παρόλο που ήταν αναμενώμενο).
Είχα, όπως πολλοί από εμάς φαντάζομαι, υπέροχες αναμνήσεις .
Ειχα πολλές φορές θαυμάσει το λιμάνι της Σούδας από την πλώρη καθώς έφτανε στο "νησάκι" και οι πρώτες ακτίνες του ηλιου φανέρωναν την αρχή μιας νέας ημέρας.

Ας είναι λοίπον καλοτάξιδο όπου κι αν πάει.

----------


## captain 83

O Mανούσης να μην το πάρει μόνο και έχει την κατάντια της Αθηνάς.

----------


## kingminos

> Το λισσός στα τελευταία του


Δίκιο δεν είχα,αλλά πλακώσατε όλοι αν ακούστηκε τίποτα.

----------


## Νικόλας

έχω μια φότο από τον μάιο όταν έδινα για αγγλικά ήταν κοντά το λιμάνι και είπα δεν πάω μια βόλτα και να μια πλωράτη (από κινητό)
DSC00225.jpg
και μια κανονική
DSC00223.jpg

----------


## agnostos

Παιδια αν εχει κανεις σχεσεις με ΑΝΕΚ θα το εκτιμουσα αν μπορουσε να βρει τα σχεδια του lissos ειδικα τωρα που μαθαινω οτι πωλειται,γιατι εγω δεν εχω κονε οποτε δεν παιζει να βρω και σχεδια :Sad: ,και να τα ανεβασει η να μου τα στειλει με pm...

----------


## kapas

Yparxei kapoios na mou steilei kamoia foto apo to montelo tou lissos? apo polles meries... 8elw na dw tis analogies... to lato to exoun kanei poly dysanalogo...

----------


## navigation

Και όπως όλα δείχνουν το πολυταξιδεμένο μας Λισσός θα σκατζάρει τον λάβωμένο Θεόφιλο...
Αλήθεια δεν είναι λίγο μεγάλο για το λιμάνι της Χίου? 
Στην Μυτιλήνη πάλι αμα πιάσουν οι Βορειάδες (αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με αλλα νομίζω οτι οι ΒΔ το ¨βαράνε¨) πως θα δένει χωρίς thruster? Θα μου πείτε καλοκαίρι είναι.......ναι αλλα ο καιρος είναι απρόβλεπτος και μας το έχει αποδείξει πολλές φορες!

----------


## kalypso

και εγώ την ίδια πληροφορία έχω φίλε navigation! To Lissos θα μπει στην γραμμή της Χίου!

----------


## sea_serenade

Απο το να παροπλιστεί όλο το καλοκαίρι μέχρι να αποφασιστεί το πως και τι, καλύτερα να σκατζάρει τον ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ. Πράγματι, είναι μεγαλύτερο σε σχέση με το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ αλλά σίγουρα είναι μια πολύ καλή λύση για την δεδομένη στιγμή.

----------


## kingminos

Και που ξέρουμε μπορεί η ΝΕΛ να το αγοράσει.

----------


## dimitris!

Είμαι χιώτικης καταγωγής και είναι το αγαπημένο μου πλοίο μακάρι να ισχυσει αυτό που λέτε να μου δωθεί η ευκαιρία να ταξιδέψω μαζι του....

----------


## scoufgian

Κι επισημα το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ αντικαθιστα το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ.Υπογραφηκε πριν απο λιγο η ναυλωση του πλοιου απο την NEL LINES.Καλοριζικο το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στη γραμμη

----------


## Georgecz3

Καλορίζικο και καλοτάξιδο να είναι το καράβι στην νέα του γραμμή.Για μένα ήταν ένα απο τα αγαπημένα μου καράβια μαζί με το Λάτο και το παλιό Κρητή καθώς καθέ καλοκαίρι ταξίδευα μαζί τους.

----------


## OLENI

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ,

ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΤΕ ΞΕΚΙΝΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ?

ΑΝΤΕ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ Η ΑΝΕΚ

ΛΕΦΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ

----------


## kapas

to lissos vrisketai twra sto perama...  poso peripou 8a meinei stin 8esh tou 8eofilos? den 3erw gt alla 8elw na gyrisei grigora sto klasiko dromologio pireas-souda... mexri twra ka8e xrono me ayto ta3ideva gia na paw sta xania kai twra mou 'r8e kapws... :Confused:

----------


## cmitsos

> Και όπως όλα δείχνουν το πολυταξιδεμένο μας Λισσός θα σκατζάρει τον λάβωμένο Θεόφιλο...
> Αλήθεια δεν είναι λίγο μεγάλο για το λιμάνι της Χίου? 
> Στην Μυτιλήνη πάλι αμα πιάσουν οι Βορειάδες (αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με αλλα νομίζω οτι οι ΒΔ το ¨βαράνε¨) πως θα δένει χωρίς thruster? Θα μου πείτε καλοκαίρι είναι.......ναι αλλα ο καιρος είναι απρόβλεπτος και μας το έχει αποδείξει πολλές φορες!



έχουν γίνει εκσκαφές στο λιμάνι της χίου και έχει έρθει 2 φορές τώρα κρουαζεριοπλοιο! οπότε χωράει. να δώ το λισσος στα χρώματα της νελ και τι αλλο :Very Happy:

----------


## marsant

Εγω πιστευω αν βαφοταν με τα χρωματα της ΝΕΛ θα του πηγαιναν!:grin:

----------


## kapas

yparxei kapoios pou na mpwrei na paei sto perama prin arxisei dromologia gia na to vgalei kamia foto freskovameno?

----------


## MYTILENE

> Κι επισημα το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ αντικαθιστα το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ.Υπογραφηκε πριν απο λιγο η ναυλωση του πλοιου απο την NEL LINES.Καλοριζικο το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στη γραμμη


Πέμπτη ξεκινάμε από Πειραιά φίλε scoufgian :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

> Πέμπτη ξεκινάμε από Πειραιά φίλε scoufgian


αυτη την ενημερωση εχω κι εγω.............

----------


## Leo

Αντε βρε καλορίζικο, καλοτάξιδο και καλότυχο το νέο πλοίο στην γραμμή... μην το αφήστε να πηγαινοέρχεται άδειο ε?.... :Wink:

----------


## navigation

> έχουν γίνει εκσκαφές στο λιμάνι της χίου και έχει έρθει 2 φορές τώρα κρουαζεριοπλοιο! οπότε χωράει. να δώ το λισσος στα χρώματα της νελ και τι αλλο


Δεν ενοούσα αυτό cmitsos..αλωστε το βύθισμά του δεν πρέπει να διαφερει και πολύ απο τον Θεοφιλο...ενοούσα το μήκος του καραβιου...165 μέτρα...θα δένει ευκολα στην Χίο???...ο Θεόφιλος πόσα μέτρα είναι?

----------


## cmitsos

καπου στα 150 μέτρα...χώραει χαλαρα  :Smile:

----------


## Νaval22

Δεν είναι τόσο το μήκος το πρόβλημα αλλά οι ελικτικές ικανότητες και το λισσος δεν φημίζεται για αυτές,μονοτίμονο και χωρίς controlable pitch είναι

----------


## karystos

Δε μπαίνει εύκολα. Είναι μακρύ έχει και μπαταριστές και περιθώριο λάθους μηδέν. Πολύ δύσκολη δουλειά. "Βοηθητικός" πλοίαρχος ο καπτα Γιώργης Κολυδάς; Κανονικός ποιός;

----------


## navigation

Κανονικός Καπτα Γιάννης Κουράκης! (μέχρι πριν 1,5 μήνα περίπου στο Λευκά Όρη... και...¨μαθητής¨ θα έλεγα του Καπτα Διαμαντη Βαρδιαμάκη-Ηellenic Spirit)

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Nα πω και εγώ ότι τα βλέπω αρκετά ζόρικα τα πράγματα για το Λισσάκι και τον κάπτεν του.

Το Σάββατο που μας πέρασε, πηγαίνοντας για πρώτη φορά στη Χίο, τρόμαξα στην κυριολεξία όταν μπαίνοντας ο Θεόφιλος στο λιμάνι 
νόμισα ότι θα χτύπαγε στην προκυμαία ενώ η πρύμη του βρισκόταν ακόμα σχεδόν στα φανάρια.

Το Λισσός έχει 15 μέτρα περισσότερα και όπως λέτε και οι πιο γνωρίζοντες λιγότερες ελικτικές ικανότητες.  :Confused: 

Ένα καλό πάντως στην όλη υπόθεση της δρομολόγησης του είναι το να αρχίσουν οι ντόπιοι της Χίου και της Μυτιλήνης να *συνηθίζουν*  :Wink:  
σιγά-σιγά *στα .....χρώματα της ΑΝΕΚ*.  :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Δε μπαίνει εύκολα. Είναι μακρύ έχει και μπαταριστές


Και εγώ που πίστευα ότι δεν υπάρχουν μπαταριστες πλέον στην ακτοπλοΐα !Πράγματι θα είναι ζόρικα τα πράγματα !

----------


## navigation

Και από οσο ξέρω δεν έχει και Thruster...δυσκολα τα πραγματα...πολύ δυσκολα! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## μιχαλης79

Το πλοιο εχει και πλωριο και πρυμνιο thruster, αλλα δεν εχουν και πολυ δυναμη.

----------


## navigation

> Το πλοιο εχει και πλωριο και πρυμνιο thruster, αλλα δεν εχουν και πολυ δυναμη.


Ακυρο τότε δεν τοξερα!

----------


## navigation

Και τα δρομμολόγια του θα έχουν ως εξής...
Δευτερα-Τετάρτη αναχώρηση από Πειραια για Χιο-Μυτιλήνη
Τρίτη -Πέμπτη αναχώρηση απο Μυτιλήνη για Χίο-Πειραιά
Παρασκευή αναχώρη από Πειραιά για Χιο-Μυτιλήνη-Λήμνο-Θεσ/νικη και η αντίστροφη επιστροφή την Δευτέρα το πρωί στον Πειραια!
(Δεν ξέρω αν και το Θεοφιλος είχε τα ίδια δρομμολόγια που λογικά θα τα είχε)

_(αν νομίζετε οτι πρέπει να μεταφερθεί στο θέμα με τα δρομμολόγια παρακαλώ κάποιον moderator να το κάνει)_

----------


## Speedkiller

Μου αρέσει πολύ το Λισσός και καλώς να μας έρθει!!!Προτιμούσα όμως και θα προτιμώ τον Θεόφιλο...

----------


## Apostolos

Μόνο με Διαμαντή θα μπορέσει να μπεί με μελτεμάκι στη Χίο!

----------


## dimitris

Αποστολε αν εννοεις το(ν) Διαμαντη τον εχουν στα δυσκολα της Παρο-Ναξιας!

----------


## Apostolos

Ασε το κλουβί της Χίου με το Λισσός δέν πιάνετε...

----------


## karystos

Υπάρχει κι άλλος ένας με βεβαρυμένο παρελθον αλλά δε θα τον αποφύγουν.

----------


## Paralia

> Υπογραφηκε πριν απο λιγο η ναυλωση του πλοιου απο την NEL LINES.


Δε νομίζω πως υπάρχει ναύλωση από τη ΝΕΛ.

----------


## scoufgian

> Δε νομίζω πως υπάρχει ναύλωση από τη ΝΕΛ.


Για προχωρα τη σκεψη σου.................

----------


## dimitris!

Δηλαδή αυτομάτως όποιος θα έχει κλείσει με θεόφιλος θα μεταφέρεται το εισιτήριο του στο Λισσος????Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει ας μου απαντήσει ή μήπως πρέπει να πάω στο κεντρικό πρακτορείο???

----------


## OLENI

Καλημέρα,

Ξέρει κανέις πότε ξεκινούν τα δρομολόγια? Σύμφωνα με το AIS το πλοίο παραμένει στο Πέραμα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Σύμφωνα με το AIS το πλοίο παραμένει στο Πέραμα.


Και όχι μόνο...

Η σύζυγος μου που βρίσκεται (ακόμα  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ) στη Χίο, ήθελε μεθαύριο Παρασκευή να πάει Μυτιλήνη και να επιστρέψει αυθημερόν.

Στο πρακτορείο της ΝΕΛ που ρώτησε (σήμερα) της είπαν ότι Παρασκευή πρωί δεν υπάρχει καράβι για Μυτιλήνη.

Όταν δε τους ρώτησε για το Λισσός (κατόπιν φυσικά δικής μου υπόδειξης), την κοίταξαν (όπως μου είπε) παραξενεμένοι και της είπαν ότι δεν γνωρίζουν τίποτα για δρομολόγηση του πλοίου.  :Confused:

----------


## MYTILENE

Πληροφορίες μου, μου είπανε οτι μπαίνει σαν ΑΝΕΚ και όχι ναυλωμένο από τη ΝΕΛ-κάτι παιχτηκε εκεί :Wink: - με πράκτορα (όχι της ΝΕΛ) αλλά άλλον(cash πράκτορας :Wink:  :Razz: )

----------


## manou

να μπει η ανεκ????  χαζω δεν ακουγετε/??  εφοσον ο βαρδινογιαννης εχει μπει στη ΝΕΛ γιατι να της παει κοντρα???  αν ομως ισχυει κατι τετοιο λυπαμαι τουςφιλους της Μυτιληνης και της Χιου!!  οπου ΑΝΕΚ και συμφορα!!  ((εκτος την ανδριατικη βεβαιος-εκει δεν εχει ελληνες......))

----------


## agnostos

Μα δεν παει κοντρα στη NEL... Απλα συμπληρωνει μια γραμμη που φαινομενικα εμοιαζε ελειπης με τις ιδιες πανω-κατω τιμες...
Ετσι και οι επιβατες δεν θα ειναι παραπονεμενοι λογω ελειψης πλοιου και θα αποκατασταθει το ονομα της NEL καθως θα φαινεται σαν ναυλωση(κατι που ενδιαφερει την ΑΝΕΚ καθοτι εχει μετοχες) ενω παραλληλα θα εισπρατει ολο το ποσο και οχι ποσο ναυλωσης και μαλιστα απο ενα πλοιο που αυτην την στιγμη εδειχνε αχρηστο για την ΑΝΕΚ...

----------


## eytyhis128

το πρωι ακουστηκε απο τα μεσα ενημερωσης οτι ναυλοθηκε το LISSOS απο την ΝΕΛ.

----------


## Leo

Αν είχε ναυλωθεί θα ζητούσε η ΑΝΕΚ άδεια σκοπιμότητας για την γραμμή? Απλά θα ενημέρωνε η ΝΕΛ, αφού είχε ναυλώσει το Λισσός, ότι λόγω των γεγονότων η εταιρεία θα αντικαταστήσει το πλοίο με άλλο πλοίο που έχει ναυλώσει.

Εξ άλλου ούτε η ΝΕΛ στις ανακοινώσεις της δεν έχει κάνει αναφορά για κάτι τέτοιο. Συνεπώς τα περι ναυλώσεως στέκουν?

----------


## Νaval22

Δεν υπάρχει ναύλωση απο την ΑΝΕΚ θα πάει το πλοίο επάνω

----------


## marsant

Συγνωμη παιδια αλλα εχω μπερδευτει!Αν δεν εχει ναυλωθει απο την ΝΕΛ το Λισσος και πηγαινει δηλαδη για συμφεροντα της ΑΝΕΚ δεν ειναι σκανδαλο?(Με δεδομενο οτι αποριφθηκαν απο αλλες εταιριες η αιτηση τους για δρομολογηση των πλοιων τους σε αυτη την γραμμη αλλα και σε αλλες γραμμες)

----------


## Νaval22

Για αυτό τρελάθηκε ο Αγούδημος στο ΣΑΣ

----------


## Georgecz3

> Δεν υπάρχει ναύλωση απο την ΑΝΕΚ θα πάει το πλοίο επάνω


Αυτό είναι σίγουρο?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δώρο εξ ουρανού για την ΑΝΕΚ !!!

Πρέβελη στη Χίο-Μυτιλήνη περιμέναμε, Λισσός μας προέκυψε.

Και στη Χίο-Μυτιλήνη ''πατήσαμε'', και το Λισσός βάλαμε που καθόταν κοντά δυό μηνάκια παραπονεμένο στο Πέραμα, 
και το Πρέβελης παραμένει στις ...''φιλετικές'' Κυκλάδες !!!

Αμήν !!!  :Wink: :shock: :Cool:

----------


## cmitsos

ρε παιδιά αφου νελ-hsw-ανεκ είναι ΄'φιλαράκια' :Wink:

----------


## navigation

> Μόνο με Διαμαντή θα μπορέσει να μπεί με μελτεμάκι στη Χίο!


Εγώ τόχω ξαναπέι ότι ο Apostoloς έχει 24ωρη on-line σύνδεση με το γραφείο του Βαρδινογιάννη :Very Happy: ...κάποια τέτοια αλλαγή υπάρχει στην ατμόσφαιρα σήμερα....για να δούμε...μέχρι χθές ήταν ο κάπτα-Γιάννης..σήμερα ο καπτα-Διαμαντής....αυριο θα έχουμε και άλλη αλλαγή!!!!??? :Wink:

----------


## polykas

Η φωτό αφιερώνεται στoν *navigation............* :Very Happy: 




lissos.jpg

----------


## navigation

Ευχαρίστω πόλυ φίλε μου να σαι καλά...
κριμά που αυτές τις μέρες είμαι στο τρέξιμο και δεν έχω βρεί χρόνο να βγω για φωτογράφηση ωστε να σου ανταποδόσω!!!
Και γύρίζοντας στο θέμα του Λισσός...είδα οτι στο λιμάνι της Χίου έχεις γύρω στα 230 μετρα για να γυρίσεις και να δέσεις οπότε πάμε για 50 μετρα free πρύμα+πρώρα...δυσκολούτσικα τα πράγματα με αεράκι(είναι και οι ντουμπαριστές στην μέση όπως είπαμε)!!!!

----------


## kapas

molis eida sto AIS oti to lissos efige apo to perama alla exei vgei ektos emveleias kai den fainete kan... 3erei kaneis an arxise hdh dromologia?

----------


## navigation

Λογικά θα ερχετε Πειραιά άλωστε σήμερα υο απόγευμα ξεκινάει δρομμολόγια!

----------


## mastrokostas

> είδα οτι στο λιμάνι της Χίου έχεις γύρω στα 230 μετρα για να γυρίσεις και να δέσεις οπότε πάμε για 50 μετρα free πρύμα+πρώρα...δυσκολούτσικα τα πράγματα με αεράκι(είναι και οι ντουμπαριστές στην μέση όπως είπαμε)!!!!


Φίλε navigation, βλέπω το έχεις το θέμα !

----------


## marsant

Παντως παιδια αν θυμαμαι καλα απο υπηρεσιακη δεν πρεπει να περναει τα 17-17,5 μιλια, δεν γυρναει και ευκολα οποτε θα κανει λογικα ιδια η περισσοτερη ωρα απο τον Θεοφιλο για να καλυψει το δρομολογιο.

----------


## nautikos

Εχει περαστει το δρομολογιο του *Λισσος* για_ Χιο_ και _Μυτιληνη_ και στο _Openseas_ για τις 7 το απογευμα.

----------


## Leo

Υπάρχουν μετατάξεις, ανακατατάξεις κλπ. και ένας πανικός συγκρότησης πληρωμάτος, με σούπερ έκπληξη που μπορείτε να την δείτε όταν έρθει στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.

----------


## Trakman

¶λλαξε σινιάλα??!?!?!?

----------


## scoufgian

μαλλον για καμια salonica το βλεπω να πηγαινει...........

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Παντως παιδια αν θυμαμαι καλα απο υπηρεσιακη δεν πρεπει να περναει τα 17-17,5 μιλια, δεν γυρναει και ευκολα οποτε θα κανει λογικα ιδια η περισσοτερη ωρα απο τον Θεοφιλο για να καλυψει το δρομολογιο.


Επειδη το ξερω απο τη γραμμη μας φετος ηταν απογοητευτικο σε ταχυτητα με  17,2-17,5,καποιες φορες και κατω απο 17.Στο τελος ανεβασε λιγο στο σκαρτο 18 αλλα πιστευω πως 17,5 θα πηγαινει...Παρτε το Λατω να σας πηγαινει 20αρες...Μην τολμησετε το θελουμε εδω κατω και ετσι και αλλιως δε χωραει με τιποτα εκει πανω.188 μετρα και δε γυρναει με τιποτα... :Very Happy:

----------


## JASON12345

Και το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ομώς πολύ δυσκίνητο ρε παιδί μου...

----------


## Leo

> Και το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ομώς πολύ δυσκίνητο ρε παιδί μου...


Ναι γιατί το Θεόφιλος ήταν πιο σβέλτο? Στην πράξη λέω, ας μην μπούμε στη διαδικασία των HP.

----------


## Speedkiller

Λίγα τα λόγια για το θεόφιλο....:-P

----------


## Espresso Venezia

To *είχα γράψει* μόλις δύο μήνες πριν, όταν και πάλι το είχαμε ξεγραμμένο.

Από τότε τι δεν ακούσαμε πάλι, για πλειστηριασμό, γιά πώληση, για τέλος εποχής.

Το καραβάκι παιδιά αποδεικνύεται ''επτάψυχο''. Και αυτή τη στιγμή βρίσκεται δεμένο στο λιμάνι στην Ηετιώνειο ακτή έτοιμο 
για τον ...παρθενικό του απόπλου  :Razz: , (παρθενικό βέβαια όσον αφορά την γραμμή που θα κάνει  :Wink: ).

Καλά ταξίδια του λοιπόν, και όποιος τολμήσει να ξαναγράψει ότι το Λισσάκι μας τέλειωσε, ας το ξανασκεφτεί καλύτερα......  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dimitris

Το μεσημερακι περιπου στις 13:45 μπηκε στο λιμανι του Πειραια απο το Περαμα... φωτογραφια απο κινητο.
lissos.JPG

----------


## Leo

Αα... μπράβο Δημήτρη. 
Στην γέφυρα του λοιπόν είναι, ο γνωστός μας από τον Πρέβελη, καπετάν Διαμαντής Παπαγεωργίου... Καλοτάξιδος και σ αυτό το καράβι και όλοι μαζί καλότυχοι, στην νέα γραμμή.

----------


## karystos

Καλοτάξιδο οπωσδήποτε, αλλά το βαπόρι δεν είναι φτιαγμένο για να μπαίνει ούτε στη Χίο ούτε και στη Λήμνο για πάρα πολλούς λόγους. Το ρίσκο είναι μεγάλο και αρκεί να μην πιάσει μια φορά τη Χίο για να αρχίσουνε τα όργανα. Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά, η άδεια δρομολόγησης που πήρε όμως, αφήνει πολλά ερωτηματικά για τα κριτίρια με τα οποία χορηγούνται τελικά αυτές οι άδειες. Σίγουρα δεν είναι μόνο ναυτικά!

----------


## kapas

ti wra perimenoume tin anaxwrish tou?????

----------


## 2nd mate

την δυσκολια των λιμανιων της Χιου και της Λημνου πιστευω τις υπολογισανε στην ΑΝΕΚ γι'αυτο βαλανε καπετανιο τον Διαμαντη που εχει πειρα σ'αυτα τα λιμανια με τον Θεοφιλο

----------


## kapas

ayth tin stigmh vgainei apo to limani... kalota3eido na einai!!!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Με καθυστέρηση 25 λεπτών η πρώτη αναχώρηση του πλοίου (7.25 ακριβώς πήρε τους πλωριούς κάβους).

Καλοτάξιδο στα νέα του δρομολόγια.  :Very Happy: 

Και δύο φώτο από τον ...παρθενικό απόπλου. (Αυτή η πρύμη βρε παιδί μου... για όνομα συμπεθέρα μου... για όνομα... :shock :Smile: .

LISSOS_1.jpg

LISSOS_2.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Μια σημερινή στο πρώτο του ταξίδι προς τα μέρη μου...

Έχει καλλιτεχνική σκοπιά... :Razz: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8695

----------


## kapas

poly ntoumani bre paidi mou. apo pitsirikas pou ta3ideva me ayto panta den mou arese ayto to pragma... mavrila...oi mhxanes den einai tis manas tou etsi?

----------


## Trakman

> Υπάρχουν μετατάξεις, ανακατατάξεις κλπ. και ένας πανικός συγκρότησης πληρωμάτος, με σούπερ έκπληξη που μπορείτε να την δείτε όταν έρθει στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.


Ποια ήταν τελικά η έκπληξη φίλε Leo?!?! :Very Happy:  :Confused:

----------


## dimitris

> Αα... μπράβο Δημήτρη. 
> Στην γέφυρα του λοιπόν είναι, ο γνωστός μας από τον Πρέβελη, καπετάν Διαμαντής Παπαγεωργίου... Καλοτάξιδος και σ αυτό το καράβι και όλοι μαζί καλότυχοι, στην νέα γραμμή.


Φιλε Leo Διαμαντη(ς) να λες :Smile:  και στα δυσκολα της Παρο-Ναξιας εκεινον βαλανε να ξεκινησει!

----------


## Leo

Φίλε μου Τrakman την επανέλαβε ο dimitris μόλις  :Very Happy:

----------


## AegeanIslands

Seimeiwnw oti to ploio viwnei-oso pio antikeimenika mporei na ypogrammistei kati tetoio-mia terastia antithesi:Sto pio asximo aesthitika ploio, o kaliteros ploiarxos tis aktoploias mas................................

----------


## Leo

Φίλε AegeanIslands, ο καλός ο καπετάνιος στην φουρτούνα φαίνεται... ουτε κι ή φουρτούνα είναι ωραία... άρα λοιπόν ας του ευχυθούμε καλή τύχη στην νέα του προσπάθεια και καλά ταξίδια. :Smile:

----------


## Trakman

> Φίλε μου Τrakman την επανέλαβε ο dimitris μόλις


Οκ! Νόμιζα ότι θα είχαμε καμιά εξωτερική αλλαγή στο βαπόρι! :Very Happy:

----------


## AegeanIslands

Tha symfoniso me ti gnosti risi omos tha prepei na toniso oso ginetai giati pithanon na diavazoun k kapoioi pou den gnorizoun to xwro kala oti, O cpt Diamantis PAPAGEORGIOU exei apodeixei tin axia tou apo tin proti tou ploiarxia se kathe ploio pou exei naftologithei,kala taxidia olopsixa loipon ston kalitero twn kaliterwn.

----------


## navigation

Καλα ταξίδια λοιπόν να έχει στα νέα του...λημέρια και καλή δύναμη στον καπτα-Διαμαντή!

----------


## Speedkiller

Και γω να ευχηθώ στο πλοίο να είναι καλοταξιδο...Όμως ρε παιδια την Χιο τη φοβάμαι που να πάρει...Και ένα "ευγενικό" σχόλιο - καρφάκι για τη σβελτάδα του πλοίου...Με 16,6 μέση ταχύτητα θα πηγαίνει πιο γρήγορα ή πιο αργά από το θεόφιλο???Χωρίς παρεξήγηση Leo αλλά μου τον προσέβαλες τον Θεόφιλο... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8707



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8708

----------


## Rocinante

Παντως απο οτι βλεπουμε στην εικονα του Speedkiller το πλοιο θα περασει απο το γνωστο δρομο. Απο το στενο. Και μια παρατηρηση. ΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΟΠΛΟΙΟ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΕΞΩΜΒΟΥΡΓΟ??????

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Θα μου επιτρέψετε να ανεβάσω άλλη μία φώτο από την σημερινή μετα από καιρό αναχώρηση του, και να την αφιερώσω στον φίλο μου 
τον *JASON* με την φιλική παρατήρηση ότι πολύ γρήγορα *ξεχνάει* τις παλιές του *αγάπες* και τις παλιές του ...*υπογραφές*... :lol::roll::lol:




> *Και το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ομώς πολύ δυσκίνητο ρε παιδί μου...*


LISSOS_3.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Eυχαριστούμε τον Γιώργο για τις πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες που μοιράζεται  μαζί  μας.*

----------


## APTERAKIAS

Ας σας ενημερώσω ο πλοίαρχος που μέχρι και προχθές ήταν στο Πρέβελη(Δ.ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ)από σήμερα ανέλαβε στο Λισσός.

----------


## Georgecz3

Ax vre espresso ti mou kaneis kai ti mou thimizeis twra.Palia ekana san trelos otan htan h wra na anevw na taksidepsw gia xania.Kathe fora pou taksideya den ksekolaga apo thn prymnh ama den ksemakrene apo to limani.Eidika ths soudas.Epeidh ta Xania ta latreya kai ta latreyw, apo mikro paidi eixa agaphsei ta karavia ths Grammhs.Apo to palio Krhth me ekeines tis 2 mprostines lux pou eixan thea thn plorh kai evlepes to pelagos kathos taksideues ews kai ta teleytaia pou perasane kathos exw taksideypsei me sxedon ola ektos apo to Venizelo pou den etyxe pote.
Kathe fotografia anaxwrhshs m ksypna ekeino to enstikto  tou na treksw piso sthn koupasth na dw na ksekina ,na akousw ton paflasmo ton aponerwn sthn provlhta kai na vlepw siga siga na ksemakrenoume apo to limani, skeftomenos oti se 9 magikes wres tha vriskome sthn patrida m

----------


## kapas

> Seimeiwnw oti to ploio viwnei-oso pio antikeimenika mporei na ypogrammistei kati tetoio-mia terastia antithesi:Sto pio asximo aesthitika ploio, o kaliteros ploiarxos tis aktoploias mas................................


 
file den pistevw oti to lissos einai to pio asxhmo ploio... anti8eta nwmizw oti einai to omorfotero (apo ta palia toulaxiston), exei kati pou se elkuei, gi'ayto einai kai to agaphmeno mou!  (symfwnei kaneis mazi mou h monos mou milaw?:?)

----------


## cmitsos

έχουμε φώτο να μπαίνει στο λιμάνι της χιου? καλοταξιδο  :Very Happy:

----------


## JASON12345

> Θα μου επιτρέψετε να ανεβάσω άλλη μία φώτο από την σημερινή μετα από καιρό αναχώρηση του, και να την αφιερώσω στον φίλο μου 
> τον *JASON* με την φιλική παρατήρηση ότι πολύ γρήγορα *ξεχνάει* τις παλιές του *αγάπες* και τις παλιές του ...*υπογραφές*... 
> 
> 
> 
> LISSOS_3.jpg


Αλλο δυσκίνητο και άλλο αγαπητό...:lol::lol::lol:

----------


## 2nd mate

κανενα νεο αν αντιμετωπισε δυσκολιες στο ρεμετζο στη Χιο??

----------


## MYTILENE

Πρώτη άφιξη του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στη Μυτιλήνη σήμερα και ''πέσιμο'' στο νέο γάμα από το καπτα Διαμαντή :Wink: !!Καλοτάξιδο να είναι.
ΣΗΜ:Φώτο σύντομα.....

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Στο Λισσος ειναι ο Διαμαντης? Μεταφορα απο την Πρεβελη???

----------


## KABODETHS

άφιξη στη Χίο 04.45. Δεν φάνηκε να δυσκολεύεται στη μανούβρα, γύρισε εύκολα και έδεσε περίπου 05.05.

----------


## OLENI

Αν είναι έτσι όπως τα λές καθυστέρησε μια περίπου ώρα να φτάσει στην Χίο, μιας και σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα που είδα στο site της ΑΝΕΚ η προβλεπόμεη ώρα άφιξης ήταν 04.00  :Sad:  :Sad: . 

Ξέρει κανέις τι ώρα έφτασε στην Μυτιλήνη ?

----------


## kapas

symfwna me to AIS prepei na eftase gyrw stis 9:50 alla den eimai kai sigouros...

----------


## Speedkiller

Φίλε OLENI ξεκίνησε από Πειραιά με ήδη 30 λεπτά καθυστέρηση!Δεν πήγαινε κ σφαίρα αν είδες σε προηγούμενο post μου οπότε λογικό είναι να καθυστέρησε αρκετά...Εντάξει,πρώτη φορά ήταν!Θα δούμε στα επόμενα δρομολόγια πως θα πάει κ ας ελπίσουμε να πάει καλύτερα!

----------


## OLENI

Αν είναι έτσι έχετε δίκιο, δεν το πρόσεξα. 

Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## MYTILENE

087.jpg

088.jpg

089.jpg

090.jpg

091.jpg
ΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ.................??????????Πρώτη άφιξη του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στη Μυτιλήνη

----------


## Leo

Ο μαστροκώστας φίλε MYTILENE, θα έλεγε ότι σε έχουμε κάνει "σαν τα μούτρα μας" (έχοντας πάντα κατα νού ότι έχεισ μιλησει με τον scoufgian, καταλαβαίνεις για τι αρώστεια μιλάμε ε?). Εγώ όμως θα σου πώ άλλο ένα ευχαριστούμε και στο thread του Λισσός.  :Very Happy:

----------


## MYTILENE

Να είσαι καλά φίλε LEO,απλά και γώ πρέπει να βάζω κάτι γιατι είμαι και υποχρεωμένος σε όλους εσάς που βάζετε τόσο ωραίες φώτο συνέχεια.Να ξέρεις/ξέρετε οτι έρχονται κι άλλες από το παρελθόν αλλά και το παρόν :Wink:

----------


## OLENI

ΠΟΛΥ ΟΜΟΡΦΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΦΙΛΕ

----------


## MYTILENE

Να σας μεταφέρω και ένα κουτσομπολιό από το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης????Είναι λοιπόν ο πράκτορας του *ΛΙΣΣΟΣ* στη Μυτιλήνη(ονόματα δε λέμε) και του έχουν δηλώσει 50 φορτηγά για Πειραιά,σκάει  το *ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ* του Τσιρίκου(με 25ευρώ το μέτρο:shock :Smile: ,ακυρώνουν όλοι το *ΛΙΣΣΟΣ* και μένει το πλοίο με 10 ξεκοτσάριστα και τον πράκτορα να κοντεύει να πάθει καρδιά. :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## scoufgian

Ηρθε και η σειρα μου για να μιλησω.Σκεφτομουν αρκετα να πω αλλα τελικα θα πω μονο αυτο.ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΕΣ ΦΩΤΟ......... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Paralia

Ο πράκτορας δεν είχε και τίποτα για να χάσει…. Είτε 50 είτε 10, κέρδος θα έχει, δεν είχε και από προχθές την πρακτόρευση. Η εταιρεία θα ζορίστηκε.

----------


## Leo

Το θέμα με τα φορτηγά δεν είναι καινούργιο... και σ άλλες γραμμές όπως της Παροναξίας (τα απογευματο -βραδυνά σφάζονται).

Ακούγεται, ότι το καράβι θα δεξαμενιστεί 1-2 μέρες για καθαρισμό γιατί ο δρόμος του είναι πεσμένος μετά την μάλλον μακρά ακινησία...... για να δούμε αληθεύει?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πάντως μετά το 16.6 που με ...*Θεοφιλίσιο* καμάρι  :Razz:  μας έδειξε χθες ο φίλος μας Speedkiller, αυτή τη στιγμή το πλοίο προσεγγίζει 
το λιμάνι της Χίου με το διόλου ευκαταφρόνητο 18.3.  :Wink: 

Ε όπως και να το κάνουμε, ήθελε το καραβάκι το ...ξεκάπνισμα του μετά από τόση ακινησία.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

18,3  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised: ;Εδω οταν κατεβαινε για Χανια μεχρι το Μαιο το πηγαιναν το πολυ 17,5 με μεση 17,2...Φαινεται οταν η ΑΝΕΚ βγαζει τα βαπορια απο δρομολογια της Κρητης τους δινει και κανα μιλακι παραπανω,οπως και στο Πρεβελη...

----------


## polykas

Όπως σωστά ανέφερε ο Leo και έγραψε το marinews το πλοίο θα δεξαμενιστεί στι 7/7 και 8/7.¶ς οπλίσουν ορισμένα άτομα τις μηχανές τους... :Very Happy:

----------


## nautikos

Το θεμα ειναι που θα παει για δεξαμενισμο. Γιατι, αν δεν κανω λαθος, στη μεγαλη του _Περαματος_ ακομα εκτελουνται εργασιες. Αν τελειωσουν ως τοτε εχει καλως, αλλιως το βλεπω για _Ελευσινα_ μερια.

----------


## polykas

Σωστά τα λες nautike.Μάλλον για Ελευσίνα μεριά.... :Very Happy:

----------


## AegeanIslands

> 087.jpg
> 
> 088.jpg
> 
> 089.jpg
> 
> 090.jpg
> 
> 091.jpg
> ΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ.................??????????Πρώτη άφιξη του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στη Μυτιλήνη


*Cpt DIAMANTIS*:Kathe fora k mia efxaristi ekplixi den xero an prepei,an xoraei kapoio allo sxolio gia afton ton CAPETANIO.
Proti afixi sti XIO,o antapokritis mas -KABODETIS-to ploio edese aneta.
Proti afixi sti Mytilene, o antapokritis mas -MYTILENE- anoigei ta matia se osous den exoun akoma antilifthei akoma to fainomeno Ronaldo sygnomi Diamantis.Me tin Dakota 2 H 3 manouvra tou na perna katapelti apo pano ....ti na leme tora.........

----------


## Trakman

Πάντως απ' ότι φαίνεται από τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες του φίλου MYTILENE, μια χαρά μανούβραρε και έδεσε η καραβάρα μας! Βέβαια θα μου πείτε ότι δεν είχε και αέρα... Τέλοσπάντων!!

----------


## cmitsos

> Να είσαι καλά φίλε LEO,απλά και γώ πρέπει να βάζω κάτι γιατι είμαι και υποχρεωμένος σε όλους εσάς που βάζετε τόσο ωραίες φώτο συνέχεια.Να ξέρεις/ξέρετε οτι έρχονται κι άλλες από το παρελθόν αλλά και το παρόν



μπράβο για τις φώτο!!!!

----------


## navigation

Μπράβο MYTILENE ακι από εμένα...συνεχισε έτσι...πάντως τώρα τελευταία πολλά καράβια της ΑΝΕΚ προσεγγίζουν το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης!!!!

----------


## Leo

> Πάντως απ' ότι φαίνεται από τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες του φίλου MYTILENE, μια χαρά μανούβραρε και έδεσε η καραβάρα μας ! Βέβαια θα μου πείτε ότι δεν είχε και αέρα... Τέλοσπάντων!!


Η τέως καραβάρα σας...Τrakman.... τώρα κατοχυρώθηκε στο βορειο-ανατολικό Αιγαίο...  :Razz: ,  εσάς σας εχει πάρει φαλάγγι τώρα η μόδα και ο εκσυγχρονισμός με new life style και ένα αχτύπητο ζευγάρι. Η Αριάδνη και ο Ελύρος... τίιποτα δεν σας λείπει.. μια χαρά είστε, κάνε το σταυρό σου :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

Ότι έχει τα χρώματα της ΑΝΕΚ φίλε Leo το θεωρούμε ακόμα καράβι μας!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Πάντως αλήθεια είναι το ότι εκσυχρονιζόμαστε... Θα πάψει και η μουρμούρα στα Χανιά! Το κακό είναι ότι οι σύγχρονες τάσεις δε συμπίπτουν με τα γούστα των καραβολατρών! Εμένα δε με χάλαγε καθόλου το δίδυμο ΛΑΤΩ-ΛΙΣΣΟΣ! Μάλλον εντάξει, με χάλαγε λίγο η ταχύτητα του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ... Αλλά αυτά τα καταστρώματα...!! 'Ονειρο!! Καλά ταξίδια καραβάρα στο νέο σου δρομολόγιο!!!

----------


## gvaggelas

> άφιξη στη Χίο 04.45. Δεν φάνηκε να δυσκολεύεται στη μανούβρα, γύρισε εύκολα και έδεσε περίπου 05.05.


E...20 λεπτά δεν είναι και λίγο. Κατά την χτεσινή του αναχώρηση μάλιστα κράτησε και τον αριστερό πρυμνιό κάβο μέχρι να ανοίξει η πλώρη. Έπειτα έκανε προσανάποδα προκειμένου να ευθυγραμμίσει την πλώρη με την έξοδο του λιμανιού. Ορίστε και δύο φωτό από την παραμονή του στην Χίο χτες το βράδυ. Να ρωτήσω κάτι? Το πλοίο έχει τις ίδιες ώρες αφιξοαναχώρησεις με τα υπόλοιπα της ΝΕΛ? Ρωτώ διότι χτες αναχώρησε από την Χίο περίπου στις 11 παρά πέντε το βράδυ.

DSC00038.jpg

DSC00039.jpg

----------


## Georgecz3

Σήμερα στον Πειραιά μπήκε 8:10 να δέσει καθώς απο τις 7:30 που είμουν εκεί βρισκόταν έξω απο το λιμάνι και περίμενε τις πρωινές αναχωρήσεις των B.S μάλλον.Μια φότο απο την ώρα που δένει (Κακή ποιότητα λογό κινήτου και χώρις ζούμ καθώς δεν το δέχεται)

----------


## scoufgian

τι να πουμε τωρα ,για το δεσιμο του πλοιου ,σημερα ,στο λιμανι του Πειραια.Ηταν μια ζωγραφια.........Κανενα απολυτως προβλημα............

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> άφιξη στη Χίο 04.45. Δεν φάνηκε να δυσκολεύεται στη μανούβρα, γύρισε εύκολα και έδεσε περίπου 05.05.





> E...20 λεπτά δεν είναι και λίγο. Κατά την χτεσινή του αναχώρηση μάλιστα κράτησε και τον αριστερό πρυμνιό κάβο μέχρι να ανοίξει η πλώρη.


Σίγουρα 20 λεπτά δεν είναι λίγο, αλλά φίλε μου Γιώργο ας μην είμαστε τόσο αυστηροί.  :Wink: 

Μην ξεχνάμε ότι : 
*1ον*. Το πλοίο είναι μακρύτερο κατά 15 μέτρα από τον Θεόφιλο και κατά 30 ολόκληρα μέτρα από το Μυτιλήνη.
*2ον*. Με την αναγγελία της δρομολόγησης του πολλοί ήταν αυτοί που προβληματιζόντουσαν αν θα έμπαινε καν μέσα στο λιμάνι της Χίου.
*3ον*. (Και σημαντικότερο) Ήταν ο *πρώτος* (άρα και αναγνωριστικός) κατάπλους του πλοίου στο συγκεκριμμένο λιμάνι. Ακόμα θυμάμαι τον 
πρώτο κατάπλου της Αριάδνης στη Σούδα (τον Οκτώβρη αν δεν κάνω λάθος), που έκανε κανένα μισάωρο για να δέσει. Εδώ αυτοκίνητο 
παίρνεις και τις πρώτες ημέρες το πας κάπως μουδιασμένα. Όχι ολόκληρο καράβι να μπαίνει πρώτη φορά σε άγνωστο λιμάνι..... (και τι λιμάνι, υπερσύγχρονο !!!).

Όσο για το σχόλιο για τον *''πρυμιό αριστερό κάβο''*, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το αναφέρεις. Και το *Μυτιλήνη* (με 30 μέτρα λιγότερα) 
την προηγούμενη Κυριακή που έφυγα από Χίο, ακριβώς την ίδια κίνηση είχε κάνει. Είχε κρατήσει τον αριστερό πρυμιό κάβο 
(και μάλιστα για αρκετό χρόνο) μέχρι να ανοίξει η πλώρη.

Βρε μπας και είστε λίγο ...εμπαθείς ???  :Very Happy:  Είπαμε ''ΝΕΛ και ξερό ψωμί'', αλλά........... :Wink:

----------


## dimitris!

Τρελαίνομαι που βλέπω Λισσος στο λιμάνι  της πατρίδας μου!!!!Thanks Φίλε vaggela!

----------


## Leo

> ........................
> Βρε μπας και είστε λίγο ...εμπαθείς ???  Είπαμε ''ΝΕΛ και ξερό ψωμί'', αλλά...........


Κρατώ την τελευταία φράση του Espresso Venezia και αναφέρομαι στο πόστ του scoufgian 




> τι να πουμε τωρα ,για το δεσιμο του πλοιου ,σημερα ,στο λιμανι του Πειραια.Ηταν μια ζωγραφια.........Κανενα απολυτως προβλημα............


Είδα ζωντανά και από πολύ κοντά την σημερινή μανούβρα του καπετάν Διαμαντή, τον καμάρωσα, τον ζήλεψα και σας λέω 09.15 στην μπούκα 09.25 στην θέση πρόσδεσης (έδεσε Ηετιώνεια πλώρη στην μπούκα). Βρήκα το Λισσός να είναι καλό στην μανούβρα και τον καπετάνιο να το "έχει", κι ας είναι αρχάριος στο πλοίο. Με λίγα λόγια από προσωπικές παρατηρήσεις μανούβρας στον Πρέβελη και το Λοσσός ... το Λισσός άνετα πιο σβέλτο.

Έρχομαι τώρα και επικροτώ το σχόλιο του Εσπρέσσο, βρε μήπως είμαστε υπερβολικά εμπαθείς, ίσως περισσότερο μονόπλευροι απ όσο θα έπρεπε...?? 

Φωτό θα ακολουθήσουν για τους άπιστους  :Razz:

----------


## Speedkiller

Προσωπικός δεν ήμουν αυστηρός με το πλοίο νομίζω!είναι κ αυτό όπως και το πρεβέλης συμπαθή προς εμένα πλοία!!!Απλά για το σχόλιο του espresso να κάνω μια προσωπική διόρθωση...Θεόφιλος και ξερό ψωμί!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## gvaggelas

Ούτε και εγώ έχω κάποια εμπάθεια. Συμφωνώ με τον Espresso ότι την ίδια ακριβώς κίνηση κάνουν και το Μυτιλήνη και το Θεόφιλος κατά την αναχώρηση από Χίο. Απλά το έβαλα ως ένα κομμάτι της περιγραφής. Πάντως 20 λεπτά (προσωπικά) μου φαίνεται αρκετή ώρα για δέσιμο.

----------


## Leo

Φίλοι, θα ήθελα να γνωρίζω ό Τεό πόση ώρα κάνει για την αντίστοιχη μανούβρα??... παρακαλώ να απαντήσουν οι μη εμπαθείς έ?  :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

Δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς αλλά γύρω στο τέταρτο Μr Leo...Και χωρίς καμμία εμπάθεια!!!

----------


## JASON12345

> ΛΙΣΣΟΣ... Αλλά αυτά τα καταστρώματα...!! 'Ονειρο!!



Η λέξη όνειρο που χρησιμοποίησες ταιριάζε απόλυτα!! :Very Happy:

----------


## JASON12345

> Πάντως έμαθα σήμερα ότι η βλάβη του δεν ήταν τόσο σοβαρή-όσο έλεγαν- και σε κάνα 10ήμερο θα επανέλθει ο ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΟΣ ο ΑΘΑΝΑΤΟΣ!!!!




Αυτό σημαίνει δηλαδή κιότι θα τελειώσει σύντομα η προσωρινή ανάσταση του ΛΙΣΣΟΥ μας,και θα επιστρέψει στην αβεβαιότητα και την απραγία;;;; :Sad:

----------


## Leo

Το Λισσός φίλε Jason αντικαθιστά τον Θεόφιλο και όχι το Ταξιάρχη. Αρα βγεί δεν βγεί ο Ταξιάρχης το Λισσός θα ταξιδεύει στη γραμμή.

----------


## Rocinante

Τελικα τα δυο πλοια Λισσος και Θεοφιλος δεν θα συναντηθουν αφου το δευτερο προτιμησε ασφαλεστερα νερα ( Καβοντορο ).
Αλλα να σχολιασω κατι αλλο. Αναδειξαμε τα χαρισματα του Λισσος αλλα δεν μου ειπε κανενας οτι εχει κοινα με το Εντερπραιζ του Star-Treck. Αλλιως πως να εξηγησει κανεις τον ξαφνικο διακτινισμο του πλοιου στις ακτες της Ευβοιας οπως αποτυπωθηκε στο ΑIS βεβαια  :Smile: 

lissos- Theofilos.JPG

----------


## cmitsos

χαχα πρώτη φορά το βλέπω αυτό

----------


## JASON12345

πΑΙΔΙά τι γύρευε αυτό το καράβι εκεί πέρα και πιος κόρναρε;;; :Confused: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRc2az_kjvI

----------


## Νικόλας

νομίζω φίλε ότι κόρναρε το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ γιατί μετά το άλλο ανοίγει και φεύγει καμιά πατατιά μάλλον θα έγινε και ξέφυγε από την πορεία του εκτός αν ο καπετάνιος του άλλου πλοίου αγαπούσε το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ το πέτυχε εν πλώ και λέει δεν πάω να βγάλω καμιά φότο να έχω?? :Very Happy: 
οι ειδικοί ας απαντήσουν γιατί μια υπόθεση έκανα...

----------


## JASON12345

Και γω αυτήν την εκδοχή έδωσα αρχικά!Πάντως περίεργο περιστατικό...

----------


## giannisk88

Πολύ περίεργο..
Εν τω μεταξύ φίλε jason αυτό το τράβηξες οταν το πλοίο ανέβαινε χθες για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη ?

----------


## JASON12345

Φίλε μου δεν σε καταλαβαίνω.Τα παραπάνω ποστ δεν έχουν σχέση με το ΑΙΣ.
Ένα περιστατικό που είδα στο γιουτιομπ είπα να σχολιάσω με τα υπολοιπα μέλη. :Confused: 
Τι σχέση εχουν αυτά που λες;

----------


## JASON12345

> Πολύ περίεργο..
> Εν τω μεταξύ φίλε jason αυτό το τράβηξες οταν το πλοίο ανέβαινε χθες για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη ?


Όχι όχι,δεν το τράβηξα εγώ.Εγώ το βρήκα απλώς στο ίντερνετ.
Ίσως να το τράβηξε και καραβολάτρης εδώ από εδώ μέσα.
Τώρασ δεν ξέρω εαν πήγαινε για μυτιλήνη.Θα δω την ημερομηνία που το ανέβασε ο τύπος και θα σου πω!

----------


## Leo

Συγνώμη ανέβασα σε λάθος thread... διέγραψα.

----------


## JASON12345

Μια εβδομάδα πίσω το ανέβασε ο χρήστης του youtube.
Μάλλον για Κρήτη πήγαινε σε ημερίσιο.Πάντως σαν μεθυσμένος είναι ο οδηγός του γκαζάδικου (?):mrgreen:

----------


## giannisk88

> Μια εβδομάδα πίσω το ανέβασε ο χρήστης του youtube.
> Μάλλον για Κρήτη πήγαινε σε ημερίσιο.Πάντως σαν μεθυσμένος είναι ο οδηγός του γκαζάδικου (?):mrgreen:


Ααααα οκ.Χαχαχα!!!Θα είχε κοπανίσει κανα καλό μπυρόνι πριν ανέβει στη γεφυρα και θα έβλεπε μάλλον δύο τα λισσός και θα προσπαθούσε να περάσει ανάμεσα!!! :Very Happy: Τέλος παντων τι να πείς!!

----------


## JASON12345

Παρατηρώντας το βίντεο πιο προσεκτικα είδα ότι εάν δεν αλλαζε πορεία τελευταία στιγμή η πρόσκρουση θα ήταν αναπόφευφτη.Η πορεία ήταν πάνω στο ΛΙΣΣΟΣ καθαρά.
Ευτυχώς που έστριψε!και έστριψε αν όχι λίγα δευτερόλεπτα λίγα λεπτά πριν την πρόσκρουση.Επικίνδυνο!

----------


## Apostolos

Οταν γίνεται προσπέραση, το πλοίο που προσπέρνάει το άλλο πρέπει να προσέχει το άλλο. Εδώ το Λισσός φαίνετε ότι προσπέρασε το άλλο πλοίο σε πολύ κοντινή απόσταση έχοντας ταυτόχρονα εκτιμήσει λάθος τον κίνδυνο σύγκρουσης. Φαίνομενικά σφυρίζει σωστώτατα το άλλο σκάφος αφού δηλώνει αβεβαιώτητα πρός τις κινήσεις του Λισσός. Πραγματικά αν δέν εκτελούσε το φορτηγό χειρισμό τελευταίας στιγμής ίσως να είχαμε κοντινή επαφή... Παρόλα αυτά θα έπρεπε απο πολύ νωρήτερα να εκτελέσει αυτήν την κίνηση του βλέποντας ότι το επιβατηγό είναι στον κόσμο του...
Απαράδεκτές κινήσεις....

----------


## cmitsos

συμφωνώ απολυτα με τον απόστολο

----------


## kapas

gia pou to evale h karavara mas?

----------


## giannisk88

Πάει προς Ελευσίνα κι'ολας!Γιατί άραγε?

----------


## Speedkiller

Παιδια είπαμε σε προηγούμενα posts πως θα πάει για δεξαμενισμό!Γι αυτό φαντάζομαι πως πηγαίνει προς τα κει...

----------


## OLENI

Καλημέρα,

Σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση της εταιρείας θα πάει για δεξαμενισμό. Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που δεν θα πραγματοποιήσει και δυο δρομολόγια τις επόμενες ημέρες.

----------


## kapas

ααα μαλιστα!!! παιδια για να ετοιμαζουμε τις φωτογραφικες μας!!!{espresso για σενα το λεω} :Wink:  {πλακα}. οποιος  μπορεσει ας περασει μια βολτιτσα απο ελευσινα... :Razz:

----------


## giannisk88

> Παιδια είπαμε σε προηγούμενα posts πως θα πάει για δεξαμενισμό!Γι αυτό φαντάζομαι πως πηγαίνει προς τα κει...


Μέσα στο χαμό που γίνεται φίλε μου αντε να βρείς κάποιο ποστ για δεξαμενισμό!!
Καλά ακόμα δε μπήκε στη γραμμη και το βάλανε δεξαμενή!!!!Αυτά πιστεύω οτι τα κάνει μόνο η ΑΝΕΚ.

----------


## Speedkiller

Εντάξει έχεις δίκιο!!!Εγώ απλά παρακολουθώ ανελειπώς τώρα που δεν έχω εξετάσεις...:mrgreen:Δεν το χανε για ενεργό δράση καιρό τώρα και μιας που ο Θεόφιλος μας την έπαθε και το Λισσός αναστήθηκε είπαν να το περιποιηθούν λίγο...Δεν είναι καθόλου κακό!!

----------


## navigation

Απο το προγραμματισμό λογικά αυριο θα βγει και το απογευμα θα ξεκινήσει πάλι δρομολόγια!

----------


## Baggeliq

Σίγουρα φίλε navigation το Λισσό θα ξαναγράψει ιστορία προς την γραμμή του βορείου Αιγαίου αν και είναι περίεργο που ο Θεόφιλος δεν θα είναι εκεί λόγω του λαβωμένου σκαριού αλλά η ΑΝΕΚ έκανε το μεγάλο της σχέδιο πραγματικότητα με το ΛΙΣΣΟ και σίγουρα και αλλά πολλά στοιχήματα της διοίκησης της ΑΝΕΚ  αν οπός γνωρίζω οι εισπράξεις μέχρι τώρα δεν είναι και η αναμενόμενες ,(χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος )

----------


## Leo

Το πλοίο αποδεξαμενίστηκε, είναι ήδη δεμένο στην θέση του στην Ηετιώνεια και ετοιμάζεται για το ταξίδι του το απόγευμα.

----------


## kapas

παιδια εχουμε καμια φωτο απο τον δεξαμενισμο του?????

----------


## giannisk88

Πολύ γρήγορα αποδεξαμένίστηκε πάντως!!!Πολύ καλό αυτό!!!

----------


## Nautikos II

Κανει τετοιο ταξιδι;;;;;;;;;;;; τοσο γρηγορα φτανει;;;;;;;;;;;;
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
2008-07-09_163722.png

----------


## giannisk88

Εμααααααααα ταχύτητα το H/S/F LISSOS!!!:shock::shock: :Very Happy: 
Και μάλιστα το έχει και κάθε παρασκευή αυτό το δρομολόγιο!!!Παίζει να είναι αλήθεια??

----------


## Leo

Φυσικά και είναι αλήθεια και δείτε το ολόκληρο στην ιστοσελίδα της ΑΝΕΚ
Πειραιάς, Χίος, Μυτιλήνη, Λήμνο, Θεσσαλονίκη.

----------


## dimitris

Και μια φωτογραφια του πλοιου σημερα ενω ερχοταν απο Ελευσινα προς Πειραια... εδω πριν τις δεξαμενες Περαματος... :Smile:  δεν εχει και πολυ καλη αναλυση ειναι απο το κινητο μου.

----------


## giannisk88

Ωραία φωτό φίλε.
Εχω μια απορία.Αυτα τα δρομολόγια είναι προσωρινά ή θα τα συνεχίσει άραγε και μετα απο ενδχομένως την επισκευή του Θεόφιλου!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου *giannisk88* θυμάσαι μιά παλιά ταινία του Βουτσά που έλεγε :

*''Εγώ είναι μέχρι να ...τρουπώσω κάπου. Έτσι και τρούπωσα δεν με ξετρουπώνει κανείς !!!''*

Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα στην ερώτηση σου....  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## karystos

Αυτή τη στιγμή τα πάντα είναι στον αέρα. Μπορεί να μείνει ως το τέλος Σεπτεμβρίου, μπορεί να το φύγουν αύριο το πρωί. Μπορεί και να φύγει από μόνο του αν η Χίος τελικά δεν του κάτσει. Τα δύο πρώτα ρεμέτζα ήταν πολύ πιο δύσκολα από ότι έχει φανεί εδώ.

----------


## giannisk88

> Φίλε μου *giannisk88* θυμάσαι μιά παλιά ταινία του Βουτσά που έλεγε :
> 
> *''Εγώ είναι μέχρι να ...τρουπώσω κάπου. Έτσι και τρούπωσα δεν με ξετρουπώνει κανείς !!!''*
> 
> Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα στην ερώτηση σου....


Χαχαχα!!!Κατάλαβα απόλυτα φίλε μου!!! :Smile:

----------


## giorgosss

Το Λισσός γκάζωσε... 18+ κόμβοι!!
Το ντοπάρανε φαίνεται στο δεξαμενισμό του :Very Happy:

----------


## heraklion

Μόλις είδα στο ais ότι το Λισσός πέρασε πριν λίγο από το κενό μεταξύ Τήνου-¶νδρου,δεν νόμιζα ότι μπορεί να περάσει πλοίο από εκεί ανάμεσα λόγο πόλλων υφάλλων που υπάρχουν στην περιοχή.

----------


## Leo

> Αυτή τη στιγμή τα πάντα είναι στον αέρα. Μπορεί να μείνει ως το τέλος Σεπτεμβρίου, μπορεί να το φύγουν αύριο το πρωί. Μπορεί και να φύγει από μόνο του αν η Χίος τελικά δεν του κάτσει. Τα δύο πρώτα ρεμέτζα ήταν πολύ πιο δύσκολα από ότι έχει φανεί εδώ.


Φίλε karystos, αυτόπτες μάρτυρες δεν είπαν ότι ήταν πιο δύσκολα απο ότι φάνηκαν τα ρεμέτζα... Για να το λές εσύ κάτι ξέρεις??

----------


## navigation

Μήπως τελίκα θα υπάρχει χώρος και τον χειμώνα για αυτό το καράβι σε αυτήν την γραμμή....λεω τώρα εγω...μήπως????? :Wink:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

7 η ώρα το πρωί, και ενώ λογικά αυτή την ώρα το πλοίο βρίσκεται εν πλω για Μυτιλήνη, δεν απεικονίζεται πουθενά στους χάρτες του Syros Observer.

Κλειστή η συσκευή του πλοίου ???  :Confused:

----------


## Leo

Θα τολμήσω να σχολιάσω ότι αυτό δεν είναι προβλημα μόνο του Λισσός αλλά και άλλων πλοίων της ΑΝΕΚ (εννοώ τα Κρήτη Ι και ΙΙ) που ενώ έιναι ακόμη και στον Πειραιά δεν φαίνονται στο ais. Εικάζω ότι μπορεί και να είναι θέμα τοποθέτησης της κεραίας του και της θέσης του εκάστοτε πλοίου σε σχέση με τον σταθμό λήψης. Βέβαια δεν είμαι ειδικός αλλά απο τις παρατηρήσεις μου αυτό έχω καταλάβει.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, είναι κάτι που δεν το ήξερα για τα πλοία της ΑΝΕΚ που αναφέρεις.

----------


## agnostos

Καμια φωτο απο δε3αμενισμο υπαρχει???????
:mrgreen:

----------


## MYTILENE

Πάντως Μυτιλήνη 09:20 και δεν έχει έρθει ακόμη.:shock::shock:

----------


## 2nd mate

χθες παντως μεχρι και τις 19:30 δεν ειχε φυγει απο Πειραια, ειχε αρκετα φορτηγα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Με 16,6 μέση ταχύτητα θα πηγαίνει πιο γρήγορα ή πιο αργά από το θεόφιλο???Χωρίς παρεξήγηση Leo αλλά μου τον προσέβαλες τον Θεόφιλο...





> Πάντως μετά το 16.6 που με ...*Θεοφιλίσιο* καμάρι  μας έδειξε χθες ο φίλος μας Speedkiller, αυτή τη στιγμή το πλοίο προσεγγίζει 
> το λιμάνι της Χίου με το διόλου ευκαταφρόνητο 18.3. .


Τελικά το ...μιλάκι έγινε ''μιλάκια''.

Από 16,6 στα 18,3 και απόψε (πως είπατε ???) *19,4* !!! Ανεβάζει στροφές ο κάπταν Διαμαντής, βοηθούντος βέβαια και του δεξαμενισμού.  :Wink:  

AIS.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ωραιος ο Espresso Venezia.Απλα φιλε μου Γιωργο οταν ερχοταν Χανια πηγαινε 2 μιλια κατω και καθυστερουσε πολυ.Γιατι κυριοι της ΑΝΕΚ;Καμια απαντηση... :Wink: 


ΥΓ:Μολις μπηκα στο AIS και ειδα οτι εχει φτασει μεγιστη μεχρι και 19,8...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ε βρε Διονυσάκο δεν τα έχουμε ξαναπεί ???

Βράδυ έφευγε από Πειραιά, ξημερώματα έφτανε στην Κρήτη. Για ποιό λόγο να το γκαζώσουν ??? 
Για να φτάσουν στην ...λεβεντογέννα  :Very Happy:  μέσα στα μαύρα σκοτάδια ???  :Wink:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Γιατι Γιωργο μου το Λατω μας παει 19,5 σταθερα και φλερταρει με τους 20 κομβους που και που.Αποτελεσμα;Φτανει ακριβως στην ωρα του.Το Λισσος εφτανε τουλαχιστον μια ωρα αργοτερα και επειδη το προλαβαιναν και στο traffic αργουσε σημαντικα...Αλλο να βγαινεις στις 5:30 και αλλο στις 7:00 ...Κανεις δεν ζητησε να φτανει 4:30 αλλα αφου αποδεδειγμενα μπορουσε να φτανει στις 5:30 επρεπε να το κανει. :Wink:

----------


## marsant

Σιγουρα παει πολυ καλυτερα μετα τον δεξαμενισμο του το Λισσος αλλα για να παει 19,4 θα ειχε και ενα καλο σπρωξιμο απο τον καιρο.

----------


## JASON12345

Ή ρευμάτων...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο σήμερα κατά την πρώτη αναχώρηση του για Χίο - Μυτιλήνη - Λήμνο - Θεσσαλονίκη (17.00 το δρομολόγιο, 17.25 πήρε κάβους), 
φρόντισε να δείξει στους επιβάτες του ΖUIDERDAM την ξακουστή ανά την οικουμένη  :Very Happy:  Ελληνική φιλοξενία.  :Razz: 

LISSOS.jpg

----------


## aris A

polu ntoumani! vre paidaki mou auto to ploio giati ginetai auto mporei na mou pei kapoios?

----------


## dimitris

Το βαπορακι παντος δεν πρεπει να εχει βαφτει φετος οπως φαινεται στην ωραια φωτο του
Espresso Venezia! οπως το ειδα και την πρωτη μερα που το φερανε απο το Περαμα ν' αναλαβει δρασει...

----------


## Speedkiller

Φίλε Espresso νομίζω πως μπερδεύτηκες!Αυτό που δέχθηκε την "ελληνική φιλοξενεία" :-D νομίζω πως είναι το Zuiderdam!

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Εspresso venezia εγραψες!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Φίλε Espresso νομίζω πως μπερδεύτηκες!Αυτό που δέχθηκε την "ελληνική φιλοξενεία" :-D νομίζω πως είναι το Zuiderdam!


Κώστα έχεις δίκιο, και αν ξαναδείς στο μήνυμα μου (το EDIT) το διόρθωσα πριν μου κάνεις την πολύ σωστή σου υπόδειξη.  :Very Happy: 

Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως.  :Very Happy:

----------


## heraklion

Που ήσουνα espresso venezia? Εγώ ήμουνα στον φάρο. Για απόδειξη έχω μια ίδια φωτογραφία με το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ και το κρουαζερόπλοιο αλλά δεν την ανεβάζω γατί είναι ίδια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου *heraklion* δεν υπάρχει μόνο ένας φάρος στο λιμάνι.  :Wink: 

Εκτός από το ''κόκκινο'', υπάρχει και το ...''πράσινο''. :shock: :Very Happy:

----------


## Νaval22

Ναι αλλά στο πράσινο εμείς οι θνητοί καραβολάτρες δεν έχουμε πρόσβαση

----------


## heraklion

Στον έναν όμως δεν επιτρέπεται να πηγαίνει κόσμος.Μάλλον δεν ήσουνα στον φάρο αλλά ανέβηκες κάπου πιο ψηλά

----------


## nautikos

> Στον έναν όμως δεν επιτρέπεται να πηγαίνει κόσμος.Μάλλον δεν ήσουνα στον φάρο αλλά ανέβηκες κάπου πιο ψηλά


Ελα ρε φιλε τι κανει μιαου μιαου ειναι... :Very Happy:  Ψηλα, φαρος κοντα, δεν καταλαβες που ηταν κρυμμενος ο espresso :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ?

----------


## cmitsos

βενέτσια έγραψες φίλε μου ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!! το πίσω μέρος του πλοίου είναι άθλιο...να το χαίρετε ο σχεδιαστής του. Καπετάνιος είναι ο Διαμαντής??

----------


## giannisk88

> βενέτσια έγραψες φίλε μου ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!! το πίσω μέρος του πλοίου είναι άθλιο...να το χαίρετε ο σχεδιαστής του. Καπετάνιος είναι ο Διαμαντής??


Μα εντελώς άθλιο όμως!!!Πιό άσχημο πισινό πλοίου δεν έχω ξαναδεί!!!

----------


## konigi

Ρε παιδιά τοσα χρόνια αλονήζει στο Αιγαίο το Λισσος μας,τωρα σας πείραξε η πρύμνη του?για όνομα του Θεού...

----------


## giannisk88

> Ρε παιδιά τοσα χρόνια αλονήζει στο Αιγαίο το Λισσος μας,τωρα σας πείραξε η πρύμνη του?για όνομα του Θεού...


Ναί φίλε γιατι σπάνια βλέπουμε φωτό απο την πρύμνη του, και στην προηγούμενη φωτό όσο και να το έχεις δει το πλοίο δε γίνεται να μη παρατηρήσεις την ασχήμια του πισινού του!
Εμένα οταν δε μ'αρέσει κάτι το λέω!!!

----------


## kapas

Για εμενα προσοπικα το πλοιο ειναι πολυ ομορφο, δεν ειναι οπως ολα τα αλλα με την ισια πρυμνη. κανει την διαφορα! :Smile:   Να πω και κατι ασχετο τωρα: γτ δεν ειναι στην εμβελεια του ais????? :Confused:

----------


## giannisk88

> Για εμενα προσοπικα το πλοιο ειναι πολυ ομορφο, δεν ειναι οπως ολα τα αλλα με την ισια πρυμνη. κανει την διαφορα!  Να πω και κατι ασχετο τωρα: γτ δεν ειναι στην εμβελεια του ais?????


Οπως έχουμε ξαναπεί τα πλοία της Ανεκ γενικώς δε τα πάνε καλά με το AIS.Σε κάποιες φάσεις δεν τα δείχνει καθόλου.Δεν είνια δηλαδή πρόβλημα μόνο του Λισσός.

----------


## marsant

Το σκαρι του ειναι πολυ ωραιο αλλη η πρυμη του.....μονο τεντες λοιπουν....

----------


## Speedkiller

> Μα εντελώς άθλιο όμως!!!


Μήπως τα παραλέμε λιγάκι?Όντως δεν είναι ότι πιο όμορφο αλλά εντάξει!Καλούλι είναι!!!Και έχει ωραία πλώρη!!!Προτιμάτε τη Σουμελά δηλαδή???

----------


## giannisk88

Παιδιά τη γνώμη μου είπα!!!Ελεος δηλαδή!!!Για εμένα η πρύμνη του είναι άθλια!!πως να το κάνουμε δηλαδή??
Αλλα η πρύμνη του εννούσα οτι έιναι άθλια!!Το υπόλοιπο είνια οκ για μένα.Ξαναπαρατηρήστε σε τι αναφέρομαι στο πρώτο μου πόστ έκει που λέω οτι είναι άθλιο!Οχι το πλοίο η πρύμνη.Και στο κάτω κάτω και το πλοίο να μη μου άρεσε με το που είπα τη γνώμη μου πέσατε πάνω μου!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Φίλε Γιάννη ηρέμησε, δεν πρόκειται για επίθεση!!!Ο καθένας έχει τη γνώμη του και καλά κάνει φυσικά!!!Εμένα η λέξη άθλια μου φάνηκε υπρβολική και αυτό ήθελα να δείξω!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9413

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9414

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9415

----------


## giannisk88

Ναι μα γι'αυτο απάντησα ετσι, γιατι δε θεωρώ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΑΘΛΙΟ..Ολα έχουν τη δική τους ομορφιά!!!Απλα αυτό το σημείο του τώρα που το ξαναπαρατήρησα μου φάνηκε όπως το κατονόμασα!!!

Πολύ καλές φωτό πάντως φίλε!!!

----------


## Trakman

> Φίλε Γιάννη ηρέμησε, δεν πρόκειται για επίθεση!!!Ο καθένας έχει τη γνώμη του και καλά κάνει φυσικά!!!Εμένα η λέξη άθλια μου φάνηκε υπρβολική και αυτό ήθελα να δείξω!!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9413
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9414
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9415



Οι καλύτερες φωτογραφίες που έχω δει του αγαπημένου μου πλοίου... Σ'ευχαριστώ φίλε Speedkiller!!

----------


## giannisk88

Ακόμα αυτα τα πλοία της Ανεκ (λατώ λισσός) τα θαυμάζω για τα πολλά εξωτερικά καταστρώματα τους!!!Που έχουν αρχίσει να μειώνονται δραματικα στα νεα σκαριά :Sad:

----------


## Speedkiller

Ευχαριστώ παιδια!!!Κ 3 λίγο πιο διαφορετικές...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9421

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9422

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9423

----------


## kapas

πολυ ωραιες αλλα γιατι ριμουλκειται??? :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Speedkiller

Κατ αρχάς είναι περσινές(μην τρομάζετε!!! :Very Happy: )!Αν θυμάμαι καλά είχε παρουσιάσει πρόβλημα κάποια μηχανή...

----------


## cmitsos

> Ακόμα αυτα τα πλοία της Ανεκ (λατώ λισσός) τα θαυμάζω για τα πολλά εξωτερικά καταστρώματα τους!!!Που έχουν αρχίσει να μειώνονται δραματικα στα νεα σκαριά



εγώ θα συμφωνήσω με τον γιάννη...καλά speed φαντάζομαι οτι θα σου αρέσει το πίσω μέρο του θεόφιλου ε? :Smile:

----------


## Speedkiller

> καλά speed φαντάζομαι οτι θα σου αρέσει το πίσω μέρο του θεόφιλου ε?


Όχι μόνο το πίσω αλλα γιατί το λες αυτο?

----------


## cmitsos

ε γιατι είναι κάπως....και του θεόφιλου το πίσω μέρος...και δε το λέω μόνο εγώ, μου το λένε πολλά άτομα.....

----------


## Speedkiller

Δεν θα το αναλύσω εδώ μιας και μιλάμε για το Λισσός!Το Λισσός δεν έχει ωραία πρύμνη σε γενικές γραμμές αλλά δεν το βλέπω και τόσο ανυπόφορο...Τώρα ο Θεόφιλος είναι άλλη ιστορία και μου αρέσει ούτως ή άλλως...

----------


## cmitsos

όχι ανυπόφορη απλά είναι άσχημη...οκ :Smile:

----------


## mandiam

Συμφωνα με το syros-observer το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ εχει προορισμο τη ΛΗΜΝΟ,ομως η πορεια του διχνει τη ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ.Ξερεις κανεις που πηγαινει?

----------


## mandiam

Και μαλιστα με 19,3 μιλια παρακαλω ο βαπορας μας!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Λογικά θα πηγαίνει Λήμνο και μετά θεσσαλονίκη!

----------


## cmitsos

όπως τα λέει ο speed είναι

----------


## mandiam

OK ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΘΑΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ!

----------


## MYTILENE

Κάθε Σάββατο από Μυτιλήνη για Λήμνο-Θεσ/νίκη στις 08:00 και επιστροφή από Θεσ/νίκη 01:00.Τώρα το πώς γύρισε στη Λήμνο θα ήθελα να το μάθω :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Kalloni

Ρε μητσο απο τη Χιο δεν εχεις πει οτι εισαι? απο τηγανητα τιποτα ομως τοσο καιρο. Μια φωτογραφια απο τη λισσαρα δεν εχουμε δει

----------


## cmitsos

όχι φίλε μου το μεταπτυχιακό μου κάνω στη χίο... :Very Happy:  και το πτυχιο το τελείωσα μυτιλήνη...ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΥ ΟΛΕ φέρε εσυ καμμιά σαρδέλα και θα σου φέρω φώτο λισσος  :Very Happy:

----------


## alcaeos

για δες εδω μερικες photo του lissos http://photos-by-nikos.fotopic.net/c1542291.html

----------


## MYTILENE

Αυτή την ώρα βλέπω το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ να ''χτυπάει'' 19,2 ανοιχτά της Θερμής-ΛΕΣΒΟΥ.Ωραίος ο καπτεν :Wink:

----------


## manolis m.

EXW TIN ENTYPOSI PWS I GRAMMI TOU PAEI....ME 19.8 PAIDES..

----------


## marsant

Τι κανει ενας δεξαμενισμος..:wink:

----------


## kapas

τελικα θα μεινει σε αυτη τη γραμμη? θα ηθελα παρα πολυ να το ξαναδω στην μαμα κρητη!!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Τη μαμά κρήτη την ρώτησες όμως??? :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## kapas

καλα σωστο και αυτο....

----------


## manolis m.

mia xara na meinei monima stin mytilini..mas vg9ke i pisti tosa xronia stin kriti..sinexeia lissos...

----------


## Speedkiller

> mas vg9ke i pisti tosa xronia stin kriti..sinexeia lissos...


Η μαμά Κρήτη που λέγαμε... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## giannisk88

> Τη μαμά κρήτη την ρώτησες όμως???


Χαχαχα!!!Είσαι άπαιχτος πραγματικά!!

----------


## heraklion

το faktaomfartyg δεν παει καλα.
Γραφει στο ΛΙΣΣΟς ότι ναυλώθηκε στην ΝΕΛ το έτος 2007 και όχι το 2008.

----------


## Markos

Νομιζω φιλε κανεις λαθος, το 2008 γραφει...

----------


## heraklion

για ξανα δες το.

----------


## giannisk88

> το faktaomfartyg δεν παει καλα.
> Γραφει στο ΛΙΣΣΟς ότι ναυλώθηκε στην ΝΕΛ το έτος 2007 και όχι το 2008.


2008 γράφει φίλε!Το 07 που έχει στο τέλος είναι ο Μήνας που έγινε η ναυλωση!

----------


## Trakman

Μιας και αναφερθήκαμε στο faktaomfarty, εκεί υπάρχει η παρακάτω φωτογραφία του Λισσός πριν τη μετασκευή του. Πραγματικά σε πιάνει η καρδιά σου βλέποντάς το σε εκείνη την κατάσταση!

Επίσης αναφέρει ως ταχύτητα του βαποριού τους 21 κόμβους. Αυτή η ταχύτητα αναφέρεται στην προ επισκευής εποχή ή απλά αναφέρεται στο σημερινό Λισσός και είναι υπερτιμημένη? Ξέρει κανείς?

----------


## konigi

Για δείτε λίγο αυτό!!!είναι μέσα απο το Λισσος στο πρώτο του ημερήσιο δρομολόγιο φέτος από Χανιά για Πειραία τις ημέρες του Πάσχα λίγο έξω από τον κόλπο της Σούδας

----------


## konigi

Για δείτε λίγο αυτό!!!είναι μέσα απο το Λισσος στο πρώτο του ημερήσιο δρομολόγιο φέτος από Χανιά για Πειραία τις ημέρες του Πάσχα λίγο έξω από τον κόλπο της Σούδας  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRc2a...eature=related

----------


## marsant

Εχει ξανανεβει αυτο το βιντεο φιλε konigi.Το ειχαμε αναλυσει μαλιστα :Very Happy: Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ παντως.

----------


## heraklion

> 2008 γράφει φίλε!Το 07 που έχει στο τέλος είναι ο Μήνας που έγινε η ναυλωση!


Δεν εννοούσα μέσα στην σελιδα το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ αλλά εκεί που έχει όλα τα καραβια της ΝΕΛ. Γραφει 2007.

----------


## giannisk88

> Δεν εννοούσα μέσα στην σελιδα το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ αλλά εκεί που έχει όλα τα καραβια της ΝΕΛ. Γραφει 2007.


Α καλά.Στη κεντρική σελίδα της ΝΕΛ (στο fakta) το έχει 2007, μέσα όμως το έχει σωστά.Τελος Πάντων!!

----------


## JASON12345

> Για δείτε λίγο αυτό!!!είναι μέσα απο το Λισσος στο πρώτο του ημερήσιο δρομολόγιο φέτος από Χανιά για Πειραία τις ημέρες του Πάσχα λίγο έξω από τον κόλπο της Σούδας  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRc2a...eature=related


Δικό σου είναι το βίντεο;;;;
Το είχα ανεβάσει και γω αλλά εσύ φαίνεται να γνωρίζεις ημεροηνία και τόπο...

----------


## cmitsos

το λισσός του κόρναρε να φανταστΩ? αλλά ποιος ο λόγος το άλλο πλοίο να κοντράρει?

----------


## Leo

Για να μαθαίνουμε και κάτι μιας και είμαστε σε ναυτιλιακό φόρουμ:
τα πλοία δεν κορνάρουν αλλά σφυρίζουν
τα πλοία δεν παρκάρουν, δένουν με την πλώρη, με την μπάντα (πλαγιορδετούν), με την πρύμη (πρυμοδετούν)
τα πλοία κοινούνται πρόσω (μπροστά) και ανάποδα (όπισθεν)

Το παρόν δεν είναι μομφή για κανέναν, είναι μια βοήθεια για όλους μας, να στεκόματε σωστά στο nautilia.gr και να μαθαίνουμε ναυτική ορολογία.

----------


## cmitsos

yes sir  :Very Happy:  τωρα μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει γτ σφύριζε? είδες λεο αμέσως το εφάρμοσα!

----------


## Leo

Γεια σου cmitsos, ο πιο καλός ο μαθητής... :Very Happy: . Η σφυριξιά(-ες) εκτός από χαιρετισμό, χρησιμοποιείται για να φανερώσει τισ προθέσεις ενός πλοίου που βρίσκεται σε κοντινή οπτική επαφή με ένα άλλο, σύμφωνα με το ΔΚΑΣ (διεθνή κανονισμό αποφυγής σύγκρουσης). Μικρές κοφτές συνεχόμενες σφυριξιές φανερώνουν την αμφιβολία του πλοίου που σφυρίζει για τις προθέσεις του άλλου πλοίου. Με απλά λόγια που πάς βρε ..... κάνε κάτι γιατί θα τρακάρουμε... Ελπίζω καταλάβατε όλοι τώρα ε? άντε γιατι αυτό το βίντεο κατάντησε σίριαλ, πάει κι έρχεται μέρες τώρα  :Wink: .

----------


## kapas

μου 'ρθε τωρα κατι απο τα παλια... θυμαμαι τοτε που κατεβαινα με το λισσος με βραδινο στα χανια και παντα καμοια ωρα πριν δεσει το καραβι αρχιζαν να μαζευονται ολοι στην reception να προλαβουν να βγουν πρωτοι. τι ταλαιπορεια ηταν και αυτη να καθομαστε σε εκεινον τον τεραστιο διαδρομο προς την εξοδο και σχεδον να μην περπαταμε.... :? ποναγαν τα ποδια μου μετα....

----------


## marioskef

> μου 'ρθε τωρα κατι απο τα παλια... θυμαμαι τοτε που κατεβαινα με το λισσος με βραδινο στα χανια και παντα καμοια ωρα πριν δεσει το καραβι αρχιζαν να μαζευονται ολοι στην reception να προλαβουν να βγουν πρωτοι. τι ταλαιπορεια ηταν και αυτη να καθομαστε σε εκεινον τον τεραστιο διαδρομο προς την εξοδο και σχεδον να μην περπαταμε.... :? ποναγαν τα ποδια μου μετα....



Αφού το ήξερες λοιπόν οτι θα ταλαιπωρηθείς, τι πήγαινες και εσύ μαζί με τους άλλους? Κάτσε στην καρεκλίτσα σου ή κοιμήσου στο κρεβατάκι σου λιγο ακόμη και θα βγεις σαν κύριος και με το χυμό προσφορά της ΑΝΕΚ στο χέρι.

----------


## Trakman

Αν θες να προλάβεις το ΚΤΕΛ που δεν περιμένει και πολύ ή αν έχεις αυτοκίνητο δυστυχώς πρέπει να προχωρήσεις και συ με τον πολύ τον κόσμο!

----------


## JASON12345

Αυτό ακριβώς θα έλεγα και γω.Είναι και η αγωνία του κτελ και η αγωνία του ταξί.Ξέρεις τουλάχιστον εμείς αγχωνόμαστε μήπως και προλάβουν και φύγουν όλα τα ταξί που είναι παρκαρισμένα έξω από το καράβι και περιμένουν πελάτες.
Παίζει κι αυτό,έτσι δεν το ρισκάρεις και πέφτεις στην κουραστική πρωινιάτικη ορθοστασία.

----------


## Orion_v

Εγω που οσες φορες εχω κατεβει ειμαι σε διακοπες και δεν βιαζομαι καθολου !! 
οταν δε γυρναω τοτε ειναι που δεν βιαζομαι με τιποτα !!! 
και το αυτοκινητο που κατεβασα κανα δυο φορες , παλι χαλαρα και περιμενα κιολας !!!

----------


## Trakman

> Εγω που οσες φορες εχω κατεβει ειμαι σε διακοπες και δεν βιαζομαι καθολου !! 
> οταν δε γυρναω τοτε ειναι που δεν βιαζομαι με τιποτα !!! 
> και το αυτοκινητο που κατεβασα κανα δυο φορες , παλι χαλαρα και περιμενα κιολας !!!


Εξαρτάται και που έχεις βάλει το αυτοκίνητο. ¶μα κλείνεις όλο ή το μισό γκαράζ σίγουρα πρέπει να πας νωρίς στο αυτοκίνητο.

----------


## Orion_v

> Εξαρτάται και που έχεις βάλει το αυτοκίνητο. ¶μα κλείνεις όλο ή το μισό γκαράζ σίγουρα πρέπει να πας νωρίς στο αυτοκίνητο.


Ναι σιγουρα , αλλα δεν σημαινει οτι πρεπει να αρχισεις να κατεβαινεις στο γκαραζ πριν καν κανει μανουβρα για να δεσει το καραβι ,( οπως εχω δει να κανουν αλλοι ) , εχεις χρονο ακομα κι αν ειναι κοντα στον καταπελτη ,  
οταν ομως δεν το πηρα για πιο λογο να στριμωχτω στη σκαλα η στη ρεσεψιον ?

----------


## mandiam

Ο βαπορας σημερα στο μεγαλο λιμανι...

----------


## esperos

Και  δύο  προχθεσινές  από  την  μεριά  της  θάλασσας  όμως.

                             [ATTACH]LISSOS  (3).jpg[/ATTACH]

----------


## kastro

> Και δύο προχθεσινές από την μεριά της θάλασσας όμως.
> 
> [ATTACH]LISSOS  (3).jpg[/ATTACH]


 Να υποθέσουμε ότι ήσουνα μέσα σε δελφίνι.

----------


## esperos

Από  το  δελφίνι,  Καstro,  δεν  μπορείς  να  βγάλεις  φωτογραφίες.  Όχι,  ήμουν  σε  μονοήμερη  κρουαζιέρα  Πειραιάς - Παλούκια - Πειραιάς  με  το  μεγακρουαζιερόπλοιο  ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ  ΜΠΡΟΥΦΑΣ ο Β'.

----------


## nautikos

> Από το δελφίνι, Καstro, δεν μπορείς να βγάλεις φωτογραφίες.


Καλα αυτο ειναι σχετικο. Αν βγεις στο πρυμνιο μπαλκονακι, δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο, αλλα κατι μπορεις να τραβηξεις και απο εκει :Wink: .

----------


## kastro

Γιατί δεν βγάζεις φωτογραφίες από το δελφίνι τόσο μαυρισμένα παράθυρα έχει;

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Ρε παιδιά τί χάλι είναι αυτή η πρύμη?Έκτρωμα σκέτο!

----------


## noulos

Τελικά αυτό το πλοίο όσο περισσότερο το βλέπω τόσο πιο άσχημο μου φαίνεται και ειδικά η πρύμνη έκτρωμα!
Επειδή όμως έχει φανατικούς θαυμαστές (γούστα και βίτσια είναι αυτά) τους αφιερώνω την φωτό από τον σημερινό απόπλου για Χιό-Λέσβο-Λήμνο-Θεσσαλονίκη.

----------


## kapas

οπως το πες, γουστα!!!  η φωτο πραγματικα τα ΣΠΑΕΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## JASON12345

Νούλος ωραία εισαγωγή έκανες:mrgreen:

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Ειμαι fan του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ,θελω να ρωτησω αν η πρυμνη ηταν ετσι απο ιαπωνια οταν ηρθε η εδω με την μετασκευη του εγινε.Το θεμα ειναι οτι το βαπορι αυτο ειναι απαιχτο και οι fan του, αν και ειμαστε λιγοι το γουσταρουμε τρελλα και ας ειναι πρυμα εκτρομα.

----------


## Speedkiller

Και μένα μου αρέσει το βαπόρι κ ας μην είναι ότι καλύτερο πίσω..Πάντως έχει υπάρξει κ χειρότερο (με χειρότερη μορφή) νομίζω...

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/lissos_1972_bild_3.htm

----------


## giannisk88

> Ειμαι fan του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ,θελω να ρωτησω αν η πρυμνη ηταν ετσι απο ιαπωνια οταν ηρθε η εδω με την μετασκευη του εγινε.Το θεμα ειναι οτι το βαπορι αυτο ειναι απαιχτο και οι fan του, αν και ειμαστε λιγοι το γουσταρουμε τρελλα και ας ειναι πρυμα εκτρομα.


Νομίζω οτι αυτό στη πρύμνη έγινε κατα τη μετασκεύη του.Αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με.

----------


## navigation

Ναι στην μετασκευή φτιάχτηκε η πρύμνη του!

----------


## cmitsos

speedkiller πάλι φουρτούνα ανοίξαμε με την πρύμνη... :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

Δεν νομίζω πως έχει φουρτούνα!!!Ένα αεράκι φυσάει πάντως... :Razz:

----------


## cmitsos

χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## giannisk88

Το πλοίο πριν μία ώρα περίπου και ενώ βρισκόνταν στα ανοιχτα της Χιου και κινούνταν με 19,1 κόμβους προς Πειραιά, αρχισε σταδιακά και έκοβε ταχύτητα και εφτασε μέχρι και τους 11,4 κόμβους.Τώρα πάει με 12,8.Λετε να έγινε κάτι? :Confused:

----------


## Markos

Δε νομιζω να εγινε κατι, θα εβγαινε στα καναλια! Για λογους οικονομιας θα το κανει...

----------


## gvaggelas

Τόση οικονομία ούτε ο Αγούδημος δεν κάνει!!

----------


## Leo

Χθές βράδυ 21.20 σε σχετικά μικρή απόσταση πέρασε πρύμα απο τον Θεολόγο Π με κατέυθυνση, μέσω του στενού Δίσβατο, προς την Χίο. Υπέροχη νύχτα  αλλά πως να φωτογραφίσεις τη φάση? Εύχομαι να το δώ κάποια στιγμή μέρα και να σας το μεταφέρω σε μια φωτογραφία! :Wink:

----------


## 2nd mate

εγινε κατι με το λισσος στο πειραια???

----------


## sylver23

http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?t=30974

----------


## Νaval22

Για την ακρίβεια απο άγνωστη αιτία το cristal έπεσε με τη πρύμνη του στη πλώρη του λισσός ευτυχώς ήταν μικροζημιά θα ανεβάσω φωτο σε λίγο με τη ζημιά

----------


## Νaval22

Να και η φωτογραφία απο τη ζημιά 
100_5904.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

Στεφανε, η ζημια δεν ειναι και πολυ μεγαλη ,σωστα?

----------


## Νaval22

ε ναι ψιλοπράμματα κρίμα για τον κόσμο που ξεκινούσε για διακοπές και έφυγε με 2,5 ώρες καθυστέρηση αλλά απο το να μην έφευγε κοθόλου αν ήταν κάτι πιο σοβαρό......

----------


## Markos

Tυχερο το πλοιο, με μια τετοια συγκρουση θα μπορουσε να παθαινε πολυ μεγαλυτερη ζημια...!

----------


## Trakman

Αντέχει το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## marsant

Του στραβωσε και τον ιστο της σημαιας εκτος απο τα βαθουλοματα.Λογικα θα φτιαχτουν ολα αυτες τις μερες γιατι δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο να κυκλοφορει ετσι και να το βλεπει ο κοσμος στα λιμανια σε αυτη την κατασταση.Παντως μικρη η ζημια θα μπορουσε να ηταν μεγαλυτερη.Παλι καλα

----------


## giannisk88

> Του στραβωσε και τον ιστο της σημαιας εκτος απο τα βαθουλοματα.Λογικα θα φτιαχτουν ολα αυτες τις μερες γιατι δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο να κυκλοφορει ετσι και να το βλεπει ο κοσμος στα λιμανια σε αυτη την κατασταση.Παντως μικρη η ζημια θα μπορουσε να ηταν μεγαλυτερη.Παλι καλα


Εδώ μιλάμε για μπεντένι τώρα!!!
Το άλλο έπαθε παρόμοια ζημιά?

----------


## 2nd mate

οπως μας εδειξε και ο φιλος stefanos p ολη η ζημια του πλοιου ειναι αυτη

124_2402.jpg

----------


## gvaggelas

Και μία αναχώρησή του από το λιμάνι της Χίου για Μυτιλήνη.

----------


## 2nd mate

αναχωρηση απο μυτιληνη

124_2409.jpg

124_2410.jpg

(sorry για το συρμα της ΔΕΗ)

----------


## iletal1

> αναχωρηση απο μυτιληνη
> 
> 124_2409.jpg
> 
> 124_2410.jpg
> 
> (sorry για το συρμα της ΔΕΗ)


Μη ζητάς συγγνωμη για το σύρμα.Σε κάτι δικές μου είναι ολόκληροι γερανοί.

----------


## Orion_v

Αυτη η φωτογραφια , αν παραβλεψουμε το συρμα , ειναι μια παρα πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια !!! 

Αυτος ο αριθμος στην πλωρη , το L15505 , τι σημαινει ρε παιδια ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :mrgreen:

----------


## giorgosss

χαχαχ βρε LISSOS γράφει....απλα με περίεργη γραμματοσειρά :Razz:

----------


## Orion_v

> χαχαχ βρε LISSOS γράφει....απλα με περίεργη γραμματοσειρά


 :Very Happy:  , μωρε ξερω τι γραφει , αλλα φαντασου καποιον να μην το εχει ξαναδει , ανετα διαβαζονται αριθμοι αντι για γραμματα !!  :Razz:

----------


## agnostos

Λετε να ειναι φρεγατα με "παραλαγη" και να μην το εχουμε καταλαβει??:mrgreen:

----------


## iletal1

> , μωρε ξερω τι γραφει , αλλα φαντασου καποιον να μην το εχει ξαναδει , ανετα διαβαζονται αριθμοι αντι για γραμματα !!


ειναι κουζουλά μωρε σαν τους κρητικους(μην παρεξηγηθω σε κανενα κρητικο).

----------


## Orion_v

> Λετε να ειναι φρεγατα με "παραλαγη" και να μην το εχουμε καταλαβει??:mrgreen:


Αρματαγωγο θα ελεγα !! , ταιριαζει και το L  , 

Πραγμα που θα μπορουσε εν μερη να θεωρηθει και σωστο γιατι μπορει να γινει 
σε "δυσκολες" καταστασεις  :Wink:

----------


## giannisk88

> ειναι κουζουλά μωρε σαν τους κρητικους(μην παρεξηγηθω σε κανενα κρητικο).


Ηηηηηηηηηηηη ηντά πες μωρε???  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
πλάκα κάνω.
Πάντως στη πρώτη φωτό πραγματικά πιστεύω οτι τονίζεται το, κατα τη γνώμη μου, ωραιότερο σημείο του πλοίου.Η πλώρη του!!
Στη δεύτερη αν σας πώ οτι δε παρατήρησα το καλώδιο τι θα μου πείτε???
Απο τα σχόλια το πήρα χαμπάρι!!!!

----------


## Orion_v

> Στη δεύτερη αν σας πώ οτι δε παρατήρησα το καλώδιο τι θα μου πείτε???
> Απο τα σχόλια το πήρα χαμπάρι!!!!


Ποιο καλωδιο ?  :Confused:   , αφου δεν υπαρχει καλωδιο , τι να παρατηρησεις ? :mrgreen: 
Η φωτο ειναι του 2nd mate (μην ξεχνιομαστε)
LISSOS.jpg

(καποιος θα με βρισει στο τελος και θα χει δικιο , δεν ξαναπειραζω ξενη φωτογραφια , τελευταια φορα !!! )

----------


## dimitris!

Το κάνεις με καλό σκοπό οπότε  don't stop!!(Ασχετο αλλά ανυπομονώ να ταξιδέψω σε 10 μέρες με Λισσος υπόσχομαι πως θα υπάρξουν πολλές φότο...)

----------


## erwdios

Μια παλαιότερη φώτο από το κατάστρωμα του ΛΑΤΩ, όταν σε ημερίσιο δρομολόγιο συνάντησε το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ. 



(υπάρχει και η ανάποδη φωτογραφία στο αντίστοιχο θεμα)

----------


## OLENI

Καλησπέρα πραγματικά πολύ ομορφες φωτογραφίες και η παρεμαβαση του Photoshop τις έκανε πραγματικά ομορφότερες, παρόλο που το καλώδιο δεν εμπόδιζε καθόλου την ομορφιά του πλοίου.

Αλήθεια ξέρει κανεις αν ένα τόσο μεγάλο καραβι στην γραμμη αυτή γεμιζει? Όχι δηλαδή πως δεν θα φγάλει τα λεφτα της η ΑΝΕΚ αλλα λέμε τώρα :Very Happy:

----------


## apollo_express

Γιατί το marinetraffic το δείχνει στο "PIRAEUS ROADS";

----------


## AegeanIslands

Vgike sti Rada,gia apokatastasi tis Zimias (Oxygonokollisi) sti Plori AR.parapeto!

----------


## vinman

Στη θέση του...σήμερα το μεσημέρι...

----------


## giorgosss

SOUDA? :Confused: 

e.jpg

----------


## Leo

Είναι κάτι σαν το νηολόγιο.... μην το παρεξηγείς  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Κρητικοί είναι μέσα... Ανεκίτες  :Very Happy: . Ονειρεύονται την επιστροφή τους στα πάτρια εδάφη.... :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

TΟ Λισσός στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης
100_6017.jpg

----------


## kastro

Τι Λισσός είναι 2000 τόνους βαρύτερο από τον Θεόφιλο.

----------


## Νaval22

> Τι Λισσός είναι 2000 τόνους βαρύτερο από τον Θεόφιλο.


Το λες για κάποιο λόγο αυτό? η έτσι κουβέντα να γίνεται :Smile:

----------


## kastro

Το διάβασα στον εφοπληστή.

----------


## Trakman

> Το διάβασα στον εφοπληστή.


Είχε ωραίο ρεπορτάζ στο τελευταίο τεύχος!

----------


## giorgos....

Γνωρίζει κανείς τί ακριβώς γίνεται με το Λισσός?
Εθεάθη μέσα στην εβδομάδα stand by για μερικές ώρες ανοιχτά της Σαλαμίνας πρίν πάρει ξανά πορεία προς Πειραιά (ή Πέραμα?) γύρω στις 16:00 της ίδιας μέρας..

----------


## Leo

Επισκεύαζε το τσαλάκωμα της πλώρης από την μικροσύγκρουση που είχε με το Cristal. Αυτό ακούστηκε τουλάχιστον, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν αληθεύει, δεν το έχω δεί τελευταία...

----------


## Νaval22

Ναι πράγματι έτσι έγινε

----------


## pmarop

> Δικό σου είναι το βίντεο;;;;
> Το είχα ανεβάσει και γω αλλά εσύ φαίνεται να γνωρίζεις ημεροηνία και τόπο...


!!! όχι πως έχει μεγάλη σημασία, αλλά το video το έχω τραβήξει και ανεβάσει στο youtube και στο shipfriends (25/6/08 - links για video και φωτογραφίες). Όσον αφορά το πραγματικό γεγονός, είναι αρκετά παλιό, από το καλοκαίρι του 2006 στην μέση της διαδρομής Σούδα - Πειραιάς.

----------


## pmarop

> Οταν γίνεται προσπέραση, το πλοίο που προσπέρνάει το άλλο πρέπει να προσέχει το άλλο. Εδώ το Λισσός φαίνετε ότι προσπέρασε το άλλο πλοίο σε πολύ κοντινή απόσταση έχοντας ταυτόχρονα εκτιμήσει λάθος τον κίνδυνο σύγκρουσης. Φαίνομενικά σφυρίζει σωστώτατα το άλλο σκάφος αφού δηλώνει αβεβαιώτητα πρός τις κινήσεις του Λισσός. Πραγματικά αν δέν εκτελούσε το φορτηγό χειρισμό τελευταίας στιγμής ίσως να είχαμε κοντινή επαφή... Παρόλα αυτά θα έπρεπε απο πολύ νωρήτερα να εκτελέσει αυτήν την κίνηση του βλέποντας ότι το επιβατηγό είναι στον κόσμο του...
> Απαράδεκτές κινήσεις....


Συγνώμη αν επαναφέρω ένα ξεχασμένο θέμα, αλλά μόλις είδα τις καταχωρήσεις σχετικά με το video και επειδή το θέμα είναι ενδιαφέρον και είμαι αυτός που τράβηξε το Video είπα να δώσω μερικές παραπάνω πληροφορίες. 

Σχετικά λοιπόν με το τι πραγματικά έγινε, δεν νομίζω ότι υπήρχε θέμα προσπέρασης (leo, λάθος έκφραση για πλοία ?). Το lissos πήγαινε Σούδα - Πειραιά και το άλλο μάλλον ερχόταν από νότια Πελοπόννησο και είχε πορεία για Βόσπορο (αν δείτε και στον χάρτη οι δύο πορείες διασταυρώνονται με την γωνία που έχουν τα δυο πλοία). Το ότι είχαν πορεία σύγκρουσης ήταν φανερό αρκετή ώρα πριν φτάσουν στην θέση που φαίνεται στο video (το είχα προσέξει με τις λίγες γνώσεις που έχω πολύ ώρα πριν, προφανώς και οι δύο καπετάνιοι). Αν λάβουμε υπόψη ότι προτεραιότητα έχει το LISSOS (σωστά ?) μάλλον ήταν θέμα επικίνδυνης συμπεριφοράς του άλλου καπετάνιου. Τέλος τα σφυρίγματα που ακούγονται δεν είναι από το LISSOS αλλά από το άλλο.

Όσον αφορά τους χειρισμούς του LISSOS, παρόλο που είχε προτεραιότητα θα έπρεπε ίσως για λόγους ασφάλειας (κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη) να είχε αντιδράσει νωρίτερα (στην πραγματικότητα αντέδρασε σαν να μην συνέβη τίποτα). Συμπτωματικά χθές έκανα την ίδια διαδρομή με το Αριάδνη, το οποίο συνάντησε πριν τον Πειραιά ένα κρουαζεριόπλοιο με πορεία από τον ισθμό προς κυκλάδες και ενώ το Αριάδνη είχε προτεραιότητα (σωστά ?), έκανε έγκαιρα αριστερή στροφή για να το αποφύγει.

----------


## vazelo

Αυτο το βιντεο που λετε και ξαναλετε, που μπορουμε να το βρουμε ρε παιδες??

ευχαριστω

----------


## pmarop

> Αυτο το βιντεο που λετε και ξαναλετε, που μπορουμε να το βρουμε ρε παιδες??
> 
> ευχαριστω


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRc2az_kjvI

----------


## giorgos....

συμφωνώ οτι το Λισσός έχει προτεραιότητα αλλά έπρεπε να έχει αντιδράσει νωρίτερα. Στην ουσία δέν αντέδρασε καθόλου..

----------


## kapas

ρε παιδια τι δουλεια εχει το λισσος στο λαυριο?

----------


## Νaval22

Μήπως χρειάστηκε να αποβιβάσει κάποιον? έχει ξανασυμβεί αυτό και με το Μυτιλήνη

----------


## Nautikos II

To θηριο απο το κοκκινο
002.JPG

----------


## kapas

μα δεν ειναι το ομορφοτερο πλοιο του κοσμου??????????(σαν να υπερβαλω λιγο ε?)

----------


## giannisk88

> (σαν να υπερβαλω λιγο ε?)


Για τα δικά μου δεδομένα θα έλεγα οτι υπερβάλλεις πολύ!!!!Αλλά γνώμη σου είναι!!Ο καθένας τα γούστα του.

----------


## vinman



----------


## dimitris!

Ενα δυσάρεστο γεγονός δυστυχώς στο χθεσινό μου ταξίδι απο Χιο για Πειραιά.Κάποιος συνεπιβάτης είχε καρδιακό περιστατικό το καράβι άλλαξε ρότα έδεσε  5 και 30 στο Λάυριο όπου περίμενε ασθενοφόρο αλλά  δυστυχώς ο επιβάτης δεν τα κατάφερε.

----------


## MYTILENE

Με πρόλαβες φίλε,τώρα το έγραφα.Δυστυχώς δεν τα κατάφερε και απεβίωσε κι αυτός.Μια στο ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ μια στο ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ας μη τριτώσει το κακό :Sad:

----------


## yoR

Είμαστε όμως και εμείς οι καραβολάτρες "Μάρτης δίγνωμος"! Όταν ήταν στα Χανιά το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ήταν "σαπιοκάραβο άντε να φύγει να ρθεί η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ" (λάβεται υπόψην το ψώνιο των κρητικών) και τώρα στη Λέσβο και στη Χίο είναι "θηρίο", "παλάτι" (βλ. εφοπλιστή Αυγούστου) κτλ... 

Προσωπικά το θεωρώ από τα πιο μαγκιόρικα πλοιά με τις καινοτομίες του και τους απέραντους χώρους του, πλοίο επανάσταση. Τότε, και όπως αποδεικνύεται και ΤΩΡΑ!

----------


## Νaval22

Καλά μη κοιτάς τι λέει ο εφοπλιστής γιατί ο κόσμος δεν λέει το ίδιο,ότι λέγανε όταν ήταν στα χανιά το ίδιο λένε και τώρα,προσωπικά δεν έχω ακούσει κανέναν να το λέει παλάτι και αναβάθμιση για τη γραμμή και αλίμονο να ήταν κιόλας είπαμε η ΝΕΛ τα έχει κάνει σ...α αλλά μπορούμε να ξεχωρίσουμε την αναβάθμιση

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Είμαστε όμως και εμείς οι καραβολάτρες "Μάρτης δίγνωμος"! Όταν ήταν στα Χανιά το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ήταν "σαπιοκάραβο άντε να φύγει να ρθεί η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ" (λάβεται υπόψην το ψώνιο των κρητικών) και τώρα στη Λέσβο και στη Χίο είναι "θηρίο", "παλάτι" (βλ. εφοπλιστή Αυγούστου) κτλ... 
> 
> Προσωπικά το θεωρώ από τα πιο μαγκιόρικα πλοιά με τις καινοτομίες του και τους απέραντους χώρους του, πλοίο επανάσταση. Τότε, και όπως αποδεικνύεται και ΤΩΡΑ!


Θα συμφωνησω στα περισσοετρα απο αυτα που ειπε ο φιλος παραπανω.Το μονο κακο του Λισσος ηταν οτι καθυστερουσε σημαντικα σε σχεση με το Λατω,διοτι τον τελευταιο καιρο το πηγαιναν γυρω στο 17-17,5 οταν ταξιδευε στα Χανια.Απο εκει και περα εχει απειρους χωρους τους περισσοτερους σε πολυ καλη κατασταση.Απλα οπως και να το κανουμε ειναι ενα παλιο βαπορι,που εμεις οι καραβολατρες αγαπαμε,αλλα ο απλος κοσμος θεωρει σαπιο,οπως τον εμαθαν οι Ευαγγελατοι...Σιγουρα ο ερχομος Αριαδνης-Ελυρου ειναι ανανεωση προς τη σωστη κατευθυνση αν και πολυ αμφιβαλλω οτι μπορουν να δωσουν οσο καραβολατρικο ταξιδι μπορει να δωσει το Λισσος...Αγαπουσαμε,αγαπαμε και θα αγαπαμε Λισσος ενω θα απολαμβανουμε να ταξιδευουμε μαζι του οσο το διατηρουν σε καλη κατασταση... :Wink:

----------


## marsant

Οταν υπαρχει ρε παιδια το Αριαδνη και ετοιμαζεται ο Ελυρος το Λισσος σκεφταιστε?Οκ αγαπηθηκε και ειναι σεβαστο γιατι ηταν πολλα χρονια στην γραμμη αλλα οπως λεει και ο φιλος Captain Nionios γινεται ενα βημα μπροστα και αυτο ειναι σωστο.

----------


## konigi

Ο νέος είναι ωραίος όπως λέτε, αλλα ο παλιός είναι αλλιώς.....

----------


## giorgos....

συμφωνώ....

----------


## dimitris

Λιγη λεπτα πριν "τσακωθουν" με το CRISTAL 1η Αυγουστου
lissos.JPG

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τι θα λεγατε να δουμε το Λισσος κατα την πρωινη του αφιξη στις 18/7/2008;Για ολους σας...

----------


## dimitris!

Μεσα ημουν πάρτε και μια φότο από αχανές γκαράζ Λισσός (παρεπιμπτόντως γεμάτο το πλοίο...HFG 090.jpg)

----------


## .voyager

Απόπλους από Πειραιά, σήμερα το απόγεμα.
DSC02371.JPG
DSC02373.JPG
DSC02374.JPG

----------


## Orion_v

Ελπιζω στην τελευταια φωτο να εκανες απλα λαθος και να μην ειναι υπονοουμενο για την πρυμη του Λισσος !!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :lol:

----------


## giannisk88

:lol::lol::lol::lol: No comment!!!!

----------


## kapas

μια ερωτηση:  αυτην την λεμβο πισω πισω την μικρουλα ποτε την βαλανε???

----------


## .voyager

> Ελπιζω στην τελευταια φωτο να εκανες απλα λαθος και να μην ειναι υπονοουμενο για την πρυμη του Λισσος !!! :lol:


Οντως σκεφτόμουν πως είναι σε καλύτερη κατάσταση από το Λισσός, αλλά η φωτό μου ξέφυγε! Το διόρθωσα, δες!

----------


## scoufgian

> Οντως σκεφτόμουν πως είναι σε καλύτερη κατάσταση από το Λισσός, αλλά η φωτό μου ξέφυγε! Το διόρθωσα, δες!


ειμαστε οκ!!σωθηκε η παρτιδα........

----------


## kastro

> μια ερωτηση: αυτην την λεμβο πισω πισω την μικρουλα ποτε την βαλανε???


Τουλάχιστον δύο χρόνια την θυμάμαι,Από τότε που πήγαινε Χανιά.

----------


## kapas

> Τουλάχιστον δύο χρόνια την θυμάμαι,Από τότε που πήγαινε Χανιά.


 

α καλα!! και να σκευτεις οτι ταξιδευα παντα με αυτο......

----------


## Νaval22

H fast rescue είναι που την έβαλαν όλα τα πλοία όταν έδεσαν υποχρεωτικά το 2000 μετά το ναυάγιο για να τοποθετήσουν το σύστημα πυρόσβεσης

----------


## kapas

εχω την εντυπωση οτι το λισσος κινδηνευει να χασει τον τιτλο του βαπορα απο την ελυρο.... αλλα δεν θα το αφησω ποτε αυτο να γινει!!!!!!!μουαχαχαχαχα :Cool:

----------


## lissos

Με τοσους ωραιους εσωτερικους χωρους,
αυτο δεν θα γινει ποτε.

----------


## lissos



----------


## kalypso

μπραβο lissos!!!Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες.Σε ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## marsant

Ε ενταξει ρε παιδια ο Ελυρος ειναι πιο κανουργιος και σιγουρα στο εσωτερικο του θα ειναι και πιο ανετο αλλα πιο πολυτελες απο το Λισσος,λογικο ειναι.

----------


## eliasaslan

ετσι ειναι φιλε Μαρσαντ, συμφωνω

----------


## lissos

Το θεμα ειναι οτι ουτε με το Ελυρος, ουτε με κανενα Ελυρος
δεν απολαβμανεις "Ταξιδια" καραβολατρικα.

----------


## giorgos....

θα συμφωνήσω *απόλυτα* μαζί σου φίλε lissos. τα καράβια έχουν χάσει την ομορφιά τους. είναι σάν κλώνοι, όλα σχεδόν ίδια. ίδια πλώρη, σχεδόν ίδια πρύμνη..
μεγάλα και γρήγορα, αλλά είναι καράβια χωρίς προσωπικότητα.. που αντί για όνομα έχουν νούμερα....

----------


## .voyager

Oι φωτογραφίες από τα καταστρώματα του Lissos, μου προκαλούν ένα περίεργο συναίσθημα, καθώς είναι έτσι άδεια, κενά επιβατών, φωτογραφημένα βράδυ, κι ενέχουν μια μελαγχολία... Με κάνουν να θέλω μπω στη φώτο (όπως και τους περισσότερους, πιστεύω) και να περιηγηθώ στους χώρους αυτούς που πολλά νεότευκτα δεν έχουν, γεγονός που με χαλά, παρότι θιασώτης τους σε γενικές γραμμές.
Σχετικά με το σχόλιο του Giorgos, έχω να πω πως η κάθε εποχή (έχουμε ξαναπεί) έχει τα χαρακτηριστικά στοιχεία και τις τάσεις της. Άλλες τάσεις ναυπηγηκές επικρατούσαν παλιότερα, άλλες τώρα κι άλλες θα επικρατούν στο μέλλον. Οι παλιότεροι είναι και πιο δύσκολο συνήθως να τις "χωνέψουν". Επίσης, το ότι τα πλοία φέρουν κάποια κλάση παρμεφερη ενδεχομένως μεταξύ τους και παρουσιάζουν ομοιότητες, έτσι κάτι που συνέβαινε ανέκαθεν. Και παλιότερα τα πλοία συνεπώς έμοιαζαν σε κάποια χαρακτηριστικά μεταξύ τους, πχ. το Lissos έμοιαζε και μοιάζει με αλλα 10 Ιαπωνικά!! To να παίρνουμε ως δεδομένο ότι το "καραβολατρικό" είναι αυτό με το οποίο εμείς οι ίδιοι έχουμε ταυτίσει τον όρο αυτό, είναι λάθος. Κάποιος που μεγάλωσε με Κύδων, θα αγαπά πλοία αυτού του τύπου. Εμείς που μεγαλώσαμε ναι μεν με Εγνατία και Μηδεία, αλλά κυρίως με Superfast (ήμουν 11 όταν ήρθε το πρώτο), αυτά θα λατρεύουμε!

----------


## kastro

> Το θεμα ειναι οτι ουτε με το Ελυρος, ουτε με κανενα Ελυρος
> δεν απολαβμανεις "Ταξιδια" καραβολατρικα.


Οι φωτογραφίες είναι από το facta.

----------


## giorgos....

φυσικά φίλε voyager, ο καθένας έχει τις απόψεις του και τα πιστεύω του..
και τα παλιά πλοία έμοιαζαν μεταξύ τους όχι όμως στο βαθμό που αυτό συμβαίνει σήμερα. είχαν προσωπικότητα και ήταν λές και το καθένα είχε το δικό του χαρακτήρα. πάντως σεβαστή είναι η άποψη και τα καραβολατρικά κριτήρια του καθενός.. είμαι και εγώ ένας απο αυτούς που δεν μπορούν να τα "χωνέψουν" όπως λέει και ο φίλος voyager άν και ήμουν και εγώ σχεδόν στην ίδια ηλικία όταν ήρθε το πρώτο superfast.

----------


## .voyager

> είμαι και εγώ ένας απο αυτούς που δεν μπορούν να τα "χωνέψουν" όπως λέει και ο φίλος voyager


E, δεν ανέφερα και κάτι τόσο τραβηγμένο :lol:
Στο Lissos δεν έχω μπει πάντως και θέλω να προλάβω πριν την κάνει...

----------


## Trakman

Να ανεβάσω ένα καρτ-ποστάλ του Λισσός που είχα πάρει από μια Lux καμπίνα του (έχεις γνωστό στην ΑΝΕΚ?? Έχεις και τα τυχερά σου!!! :Cool:  :Very Happy: :lol :Smile: . Νομίζω είναι πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία...

----------


## kapas

ο βαπορας πανω απο την αριαδνη στις 30-7 λιγες μερες πριν την στουκα με το κρουαζιεροπλοιο

----------


## kapas

κι αλλες..........

----------


## Νaval22

> φυσικά φίλε voyager, ο καθένας έχει τις απόψεις του και τα πιστεύω του..
> και τα παλιά πλοία έμοιαζαν μεταξύ τους όχι όμως στο βαθμό που αυτό συμβαίνει σήμερα. είχαν προσωπικότητα και ήταν λές και το καθένα είχε το δικό του χαρακτήρα. πάντως σεβαστή είναι η άποψη και τα καραβολατρικά κριτήρια του καθενός.. είμαι και εγώ ένας απο αυτούς που δεν μπορούν να τα "χωνέψουν" όπως λέει και ο φίλος voyager άν και ήμουν και εγώ σχεδόν στην ίδια ηλικία όταν ήρθε το πρώτο superfast.


Τα πλοία κάθε εποχής είναι λογικό να μοιάζουν μεταξύ τους,για να σχεδιάσεις ένα καινούργιο πλοίο βασίζεσαι αρχικά στα όμοια του δε γίνεται αλλιώς,δείτε για παράδειγμα όλα τα γιαπωνέζικα της δεκαετίας του 70 έχουν σχεδόν ίδια φιλοσοφία και ίδιες γραμμές απλά όταν ήρθαν στην έλλαδα έκαναν διαφορετικές μετασκευές και για αυτό τα παλιά μας φαίνονται πως έχουν το καθένα διαφορετικό στυλ

----------


## cmitsos

η πρύμνη είναι απλά αστεία...

----------


## samichri

Το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης στις 21 Αυγούστου.

----------


## scoufgian

> Το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης στις 21 Αυγούστου.


μπραβο φιλε samichri.πολυ ωραια φωτο ,με φοντο ,το καστρο της Μυτιληνης........

----------


## pmarop

Και για να μην ξεχνάμε που ήταν πέρυσι τέτοιο καιρό... ηλιοβασίλεμα, Χανιά, Σούδα και Λισσός.

----------


## Trakman

> Και για να μην ξεχνάμε που ήταν πέρυσι τέτοιο καιρό... ηλιοβασίλεμα, Χανιά, Σούδα και Λισσός.


Βαλτός είσαι φίλε μου!?!?! Πως θα κοιμηθούμε εμείς οι ξενιτεμένοι Χανιώτες?...
Πραγματικά υπέροχη... :Wink:

----------


## noulos

Πολύ μαυρίλα ρε παιδί μου!!! :shock:

----------


## kastro

ΜΕΛΛΟΝ και ΠΑΡΕΛΘΟΝ.

----------


## giorgos....

> ΜΕΛΛΟΝ και ΠΑΡΕΛΘΟΝ.


φίλε kastro πιστεύω πως το λισσός δέν έχει ξοφλήσει ακόμα. είναι πολύ καλό καράβι και το έχει αποδίξει..

----------


## kastro

> φίλε kastro πιστεύω πως το λισσός δέν έχει ξοφλήσει ακόμα. είναι πολύ καλό καράβι και το έχει αποδίξει..


Για την γραμμή Πειραιάς-Χανιά εννοούσα.Δεν πιστεύω πως το Λισσός θα συνεχίσει να την εκτελεί.

----------


## MYTILENE

Από 2/10 το δείχνει το openseas ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΧΑΝΙΑ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  μαζί με το ΛΑΤΩ

----------


## Νaval22

είναι αυτο που λεγαμε χτες στη συνάντηση,φανταστείτε να τους το ξαναπάνε στα Χανιά μαζί με το Λατώ θα ακροβολιστούν οι χανιώτες στη Σούδα και όταν θα φτάσει στο λιμάνι θα το λιθοβολήσουν  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## dimitris!

Καταβάθως το λατρεύουν και ας μην το παραδέχονται...

----------


## giorgosss

> Καταβάθως το λατρεύουν και ας μην το παραδέχονται...


Μπα μην το λες.Προσωπικά εγώ ναι το λατρεύω...Δυστυχώς ο περισσότερος κόσμος όμως δεν νοιάζεται αν το καράβι έχει ανοικτά καταστρώματα ή περαντζάδες.Κοιτάνε άλλα πράματα

----------


## vinman

Πολλά ''σεκλέτια'' το Λισσός σήμερα...!!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16372

----------


## Leo

Ασυγκράτητη η "Λισσάρα"..... :Razz: , τι ντουμάνι είναι αυτόοοο :roll:

----------


## Thanasis89

Αφήστε το ρε παιδιά να ξεχαρμανιάσει το καραβάκι ! Δωσ' τα όλα αγόρι μου !  :Wink:

----------


## giannisk88

Καψε καψε τι θα κάψεις απο μια καρδιά καμμένη?? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

παιδια το βαπορακι(αρα) μπορει να εχει σεκλετια και να καπνιζει αλλα μεσα καθαρο, μεγαλο, πληρωμα με το χαμογελο!!! φωτο προσεχως :Wink: 
εν πλω απο το ''Λισσος" :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

Δεμενο στο λιμανι της Χιου! οχι και η καλυτερη ποιοτητα αλλα σιγα σιγα θα φτασουμε και στις νυχτερινες ληψεις :Very Happy: 
lissos.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

Lissos στην πρωινη βροχουλα
lissos.jpg

----------


## kapas

μ΄αρεσεις... βγηκες πρωι πρωι(χαρα στο κουραγιο σου που μπορεις και ξυπνας) και δεν αφησες τπτ!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## dimitris

Και μετα την πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια του φιλου Tsentzos να το δουμε στο λιμανι της Μυτιληνης ( 17/9/2008 )
1lissos.jpg

2lissos.jpg

----------


## laz94

> Και μετα την πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια του φιλου Tsentzos να το δουμε στο λιμανι της Μυτιληνης ( 17/9/2008 )
> 1lissos.jpg
> 
> 2lissos.jpg


Μπράβο Δημήτρη!!! ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΕΣ και οι 2.... :Wink:

----------


## kapas

δεξια στην πρυμνη γτ το λισσος το γραφει τοσο μπροστα????

----------


## eliasaslan

ερώτηση η οποία θα πρέπει να υποβληθεί στην ΑΝΕΚ νομίζω....

----------


## eliasaslan

:Very Happy:  :Wink:  :Razz:  :Cool:

----------


## esperos

> δεξια στην πρυμνη γτ το λισσος το γραφει τοσο μπροστα????


Μπράβο  Κάπα  για  την  παρατηρητικότητα  σου!
Ο λόγος   είναι  ότι  στην  αρχή  της  σταδιοδρομίας  του  στην  Ελλάδα  το  καράβι  διέθετε  και  ένα  πρυμνιό-πλευρικό  προς  την  δεξιά  πλευρά,  καταπέλτη,  σαν  αυτό  που  είχαν  και  τελικά  κατάργησαν,  τα  ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ  και  ΕΛΥΡΟΣ.  Έτσι  αναγκάστηκαν  στην  δεξιά  πλευρά  στην  πρύμνη λόγω  της  ύπαρξης  του  καταπέλτη,  να  βάλουν  το  όνομα  πιό  πλώρα  σε  σχέση  με  την  αριστερή  πλευρά.  Μετά  την  κατάργηση  μεταγενέστερα  αυτού  του  καταπέλτη,  ίσως  επειδή  το  όνομα  ήταν  με  ανάγλυφα  γράμματα  παρέμεινε  στην  ίδια  θέση για  να  μην  χρειασθεί  να  το  ξαναφτιάξουν  ανάγλυφο  πιο  πρύμα.

----------


## kapas

αα ναι το θυμαμαι... αλλα ποτε εγινε αυτο???

----------


## polykas

*Πειραιάς 20-9-2008.*

*ΛΙΣΣΟΣ*

78.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

Μετα την πανεμορφη φωτο του φιλου, να βαλω κι εγω μια απο.....απεναντι
LISSOS [13].JPG

----------


## scoufgian

> Μετα την πανεμορφη φωτο του φιλου, να βαλω κι εγω μια απο.....απεναντι
> LISSOS [13].JPG


γεια σου ρε Σακη με τους "καθρεφτες" σου....... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## esperos

> αα ναι το θυμαμαι... αλλα ποτε εγινε αυτο???


 
Αυτό  έγινε το  1995.

----------


## dimitris

Τελευταιο καταστρωμα πρυμα και αριστερα...
.IMO.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

Η πλωρη του Λισσος

----------


## vinman

> Πολλά ''σεκλέτια'' το Λισσός σήμερα...!!!
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16372


 
*''O βάπορας ξεκίνησε*
*και έβγαλε ντουμάνι*
*τον Πειραία τον κάπνισε*
*μα κι όλο το λιμάνι''*

----------


## Trakman

> *''O βάπορας ξεκίνησε*
> *και έβγαλε ντουμάνι*
> *τον Πειραία τον κάπνισε*
> *μα κι όλο το λιμάνι''*


¶παιχτος!!!:lol::lol::lol::lol:

----------


## Thanasis89

> *''O βάπορας ξεκίνησε*
> *και έβγαλε ντουμάνι*
> *τον Πειραία τον κάπνισε*
> *μα κι όλο το λιμάνι''*


Φοβερός ! Έγραψες !  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## STRATHGOS

Εtaξi mporo na po exei megaloys xoroys kai moy arese alla 8a to i8ele me alla xromata!! xi xi :Surprised:

----------


## manolis m.

Ta xrwmata tin NEL mipws ennoeis ????

----------


## scoufgian

> Εtaξi mporo na po exei megaloys xoroys kai moy arese alla 8a to i8ele me alla xromata!! xi xi


αλλαξε πλευρο γιατι θα στραβολαιμιασεις ετσι οπως κοιμασαι...........και οπως λεει και ο λαος,ο πεινασμενος καρβελια ονειρευεται :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

συμφωνώ στη κατάσταση που είμαστε και το μπούφα να δεις με σινιάλα της ΝΕΛ ευχαριστημένος να είσαι  :Very Happy:

----------


## manolis m.

Ennoeis moufa ploio ??? I' ton Mproufa tis Salaminas???

----------


## sylver23

και μια σημερινη του λισσος.με ειδε που εβγαζα τα αλλα και μου φωναξε να το βγαλω κ εκεινο...

----------


## stelios_ag

Το Λισσός αναχωρεί στις 11/9/2008. Παρακαλούνται όσοι κ.κ. επιβάτες έχουν ευαίσθητη μύτη να κρατήσουν την αναπνοή τους. 
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## giannisk88

Ε ρε νταλκαααααααααααδες!!!Φυσικό solarium κάνεις αμα κάτσεις στα εξω καταστρώματα!!!

----------


## marsant

Aκαυτα τα πεταει :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kapas

please πειτε μου λιγο ποιο ειναι αυτο το καραβι... το γραφω εδω γιατι στην αρχη νομιζα οτι ηταν το λισσος αλλα ειδα πλαινο καταπελτη στην πρημνη...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frSh3...eature=related

----------


## giannisk88

> please πειτε μου λιγο ποιο ειναι αυτο το καραβι... το γραφω εδω γιατι στην αρχη νομιζα οτι ηταν το λισσος αλλα ειδα πλαινο καταπελτη στην πρημνη...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frSh3...eature=related


Η ο Σοφοκλής ή τα Λευκά όροι είναι..

----------


## kapas

την πισινα την εχουν εκει πισω???νομιζα οτι την εχουν στο τελευταιο καταστρωμα :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## vinman

Σήμερα το σούρουπο...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18282


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18283

----------


## kebement

> please πειτε μου λιγο ποιο ειναι αυτο το καραβι... το γραφω εδω γιατι στην αρχη νομιζα οτι ηταν το λισσος αλλα ειδα πλαινο καταπελτη στην πρημνη...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frSh3...eature=related
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Παιδιά, ταξίδευα (ως επιβάτης) επί έξι χρόνια με το Λισσός και είμαι σχεδόν βέβαιος ότι είναι αυτό (κρατάω μια επιφύλαξη γιατί στα άλλα δυο τα καράβια δεν έχω μπει).

Όπως πήγαινε η κάμερα από δω κι από 'κεί, μου έρχονταν κάθε φορά φλασιές που θα βρεθεί στην αμέσως επόμενη στροφή... Συγκίνηση...

----------


## lissos

Το Λισσος δεν ειναι σε καμια περιπτωση.
-Στα πλαινα ανοικτα καταστρωματα αυτο που δεσποζει
ειναι η τσιμινιερα του. (δεν υπαρχει πουθενα στο βιντεο)
-Το πισω ανοικτο καταστρωμα συνδεεται με το πλαγιο ανοικτο
καταστρωμα, ειναι περατζαδα. (στο βιντεο, δεν υπαρχει καμια συνθεση
παρα μονο μια σκαλα διπλα απο το μπαρ.)

Τεσπα, για πολλους και διαφορους λογους ειναι ο Σοφο η τα Λευκα Ορη.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Αν δείτε στο video εκέι που περπατάει στην αριστερή περατζάδα θα δείτε ότι ειναι το Σοφο......το γράφει στην φωτεινή επιγραφή SOPHOCLES V

----------


## Giwrgos1980

gia tou logou to alh8es:

----------


## dimitris!

Αυτό είναι μάτι!!!Πάντως επειδή ταξίδεψα πρίν 1 μήνα με Λισσός η άπλα που έχει στα εξωτερικά decks αυτο το πλοίο δεν περιγράφεται..

----------


## manolis m.

Re paidia...Olokliri plaini koumoutsa katapelti den to vlepete ??????
sofo.jpg

----------


## kapas

> Αυτό είναι μάτι!!!Πάντως επειδή ταξίδεψα πρίν 1 μήνα με Λισσός η άπλα που έχει στα εξωτερικά decks αυτο το πλοίο δεν περιγράφεται..


 τι ακριβως εννοεις φιλε μου?

----------


## .voyager

Έτοιμοι για αναχώρηση...

DSC02648.JPG

DSC02651.JPG

DSC02655.JPG

----------


## laz94

> Έτοιμοι για αναχώρηση...
> 
> DSC02648.JPG
> 
> DSC02651.JPG
> 
> DSC02655.JPG


ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΕΣ και οι 3. Κατα την γνώμη μου και από τις 3 είναι ακόμα καλύτερη η τρίτη  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## .voyager

> Aπό τις 3 είναι ακόμα καλύτερη η τρίτη


Eίναι η πιο μελαγχολική  :Smile:

----------


## laz94

> Eίναι η πιο μελαγχολική


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ................................. :Wink:

----------


## dimitris!

Φίλε Καρας αυτό που εννοώ λέγοντας  οτι έχει πολύ άπλα στα εξωτερικά decks του είναι οτι είναι πολύ άνετα και φαρδιά όχι σαν κάποια νεώτερα πλοία που ψάχνεις να βρείς χωρο να κάτσεις λίγο έξω!!

----------


## manolis m.

Na kia mia Lissiki fwtografia apo tin japan...Afieromeni ston LEO...To LISSOS einai auto stin pnw deksia fwto...Stin kiria fwto to imiadelfaki tou Poseidon!

lissos.jpg

----------


## kapas

> Na kia mia Lissiki fwtografia apo tin japan...Afieromeni ston LEO...
> 
> lissos.jpg


μηπως ειναι το poseidon αυτο? γιατι το λισσος ειχε απο την μανα του 4 τσιμινιερες και πρημνιο πλαινο καταπελτη :Confused:  σωστα Leo?

----------


## kapas

για την ακριβεια το λισσος ειναι αυτο στην πανω μικρη φωτο... θα το αναγνωρισεις αν δεις τα μπαλκονια και το συγκρινεις με αυτη :Wink:

----------


## manolis m.

Thnx Kapas gia tin episimansi!

----------


## sylver23

> Thnx Kapas gia tin episimansi!


ρε μανωλη πια δεξια πανω φωτο,αριστερα ειναι η φωτο.ειπαμε σκορδο κρεμμυδι

----------


## manolis m.

Ti na kanoume ...exoume ena mikro provlimataki me auta....Afou den xathikame sta xania min milas...alla ekei iksera toulaxiston tin poli...xexe :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> μηπως ειναι το poseidon αυτο? γιατι το λισσος ειχε απο την μανα του 4 τσιμινιερες και πρημνιο πλαινο καταπελτη σωστα Leo?


Mα αν προσεξεις, στη μικρη φωτο, εχει 4 τσιμινιερες και dummy funnel με το S της Shin Nihonkai!! Tο αλλο ειναι το Suzuran Maru ex Utopia, μετεπειτα Poseidon.

----------


## kapas

> Mα αν προσεξεις, στη μικρη φωτο, εχει 4 τσιμινιερες και dummy funnel με το S της Shin Nihonkai!! Tο αλλο ειναι το Suzuran Maru ex Utopia, μετεπειτα Poseidon.


αυτο ακριβως ειπα και εγω αμεσως μετα :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

Αυτό εδώ το πλοίο που είδα από φωτογραφία σε αυτή τη σελίδα http://www.brovingen.no/ostensfergerogpass.html εμφανιζομενο ως FERRY RAIRAKKU  δεν μοιάζει τρομαχτικά στο Λισσός???

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18785

----------


## manolis m.

Mpravo re Kwsta..auto ithela kai egw na pw...mallon kapoio adelfo ploio..kathws ypraxei ena pou douleuei stis filipines..ara paizei na einai kai auto..!

----------


## manolis m.

Mallon prepei na einai auto...to opoio exei faei arketes metaskeues alla to katalavaineis....Phillipina Princess to onoma tou..

filipinaprincess.jpg

*Telos me to off topic*

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Mallon prepei na einai auto...to opoio exei faei arketes metaskeues alla to katalavaineis....Phillipina Princess to onoma tou..


.

FILIPINA PRINCESS

----------


## manolis m.

Ara den einai aoute auto...Ara einai kapoio afanes adelfaki...pou i' zei stis filipines i' exei dilaithei...Thnx Finnpartner gia tin diorthwsi..

----------


## manolis m.

Ara einai auto telika pla ekana althos to onoma..!

----------


## OLENI

pantos nomizw oti to lissos einai poli poio omorfo twra
Apo tiw fwtografies pou eida toso to idio oso kai ta adelfakia tou itan pragnmatika athlia otan taxidevan stin iaponia.
Oi ellines kanoume thavmata stis metaskeves

----------


## kapas

πραγματικα το λισσος ειναι πολυ ομορφο πλοιο... αν δεν υπηρχε και το προβληματακι με την ταχυτητα και το "ντουμανι :Wink: ", πιστευω οτι θα ηταν απο τα καλητερα πλοια της ακτοπλοϊας μας (γνωμη μου παντα) :Smile:

----------


## mastropanagos

Ας το δουμε και κατα τη χθεσινη του αναχωρηση..!!Αφιερωμενες σε ολη τη χθεσινη  παρεα του κοκκινου..!! :Very Happy: 
DSC00067 (Custom).JPG
DSC00068 (Custom).JPG

----------


## MYTILENE

Πρέπει να έφυγε τιγκαρισμένο από Πειραιά πάντως ε?Σήμερα από Μυτιλήνη ήταν ήδη μισό-γεμάτο από τις 12 το μεσημέρι!!!!Ωραίες φώτο παιδιά μπράβο

----------


## manolis m.

> pantos nomizw oti to lissos einai poli poio omorfo twra
> 
> Apo tiw fwtografies pou eida toso to idio oso kai ta adelfakia tou itan pragnmatika athlia otan taxidevan stin iaponia.
> 
> Oi ellines kanoume thavmata stis metaskeves


Symfwnw me ton Oleni...To mono tou meionektima i primi pisw sto teleiwma...

----------


## mastrokostas

Μια και ημουν χτες εκει ,παρτε και μια απο μενα.
IMG_0106.jpg

----------


## manolis m.

Mastrokwsta poli omorfi..

----------


## mastropanagos

> Μια και ημουν χτες εκει ,παρτε και μια απο μενα.
> IMG_0106.jpg


Που ειχες κρυφτει εκει mastrokosta?? :Razz: ..Δεν ερχοσουν στο κοκκινο που ηταν μαζεμενο το μισο nautilia.. :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Mastrokwsta poli omorfi..


Μπορουσε και καλυτερα! 



> Που ειχες κρυφτει εκει mastrokosta??..Δεν ερχοσουν στο κοκκινο που ηταν μαζεμενο το μισο nautilia..


Εμ γι  αυτο πηγα εγω απεναντι ! :Very Happy:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Μπορουσε και καλυτερα! 
> 
> Εμ γι  αυτο πηγα εγω απεναντι !


Για να καλυψουμε το βαπορι φωτογραφικα απο ολες τις μεριες του λιμανιου ε?? :Very Happy: ..

----------


## kastro

> Που ειχες κρυφτει εκει mastrokosta??..Δεν ερχοσουν στο κοκκινο που ηταν μαζεμενο το μισο nautilia..


Πως γίνεται όταν πηγαίνω εγώ στον κόκκινο να μην είναι κανείς εκεί.:evil:

----------


## sylver23

το ιδιο λεγαμε κ εμεις αλλα να που καποια στιγμη αλλαζουν τα πραγματα..(σορυ για το οφ τοπικ)

----------


## Speedkiller

Προχθές στον Πειραιά...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19996

----------


## kapas

πραγματικα φοβερη φωτο.... :Wink:

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Προχθές στον Πειραιά...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19996


Πανέμορφη φωτό. Μπράβο σου. :Wink:

----------


## theofilos-ship

deite thn kinhsh tou lissos apo ais gia peiraia..mono peiraia den paei.. !!! poli oraia poreia..

----------


## dimitris!

Φίλε speed έγραψες...

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> Προχθές στον Πειραιά...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19996


καλα ε μολις ειδα την φωτο επαθα ΣΟΚ,ΛΙΣΣΑΡΑ FOR EVER :Smile: LISSOS FANS

----------


## kapas

> καλα ε μολις ειδα την φωτο επαθα ΣΟΚ,ΛΙΣΣΑΡΑ FOR EVERLISSOS FANS


 ΕΤΣΙ ΕΤΣΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LISSOS RULESSS :Wink:

----------


## OLENI

ΤΣΈΡΤΑ... :Smile:

----------


## manolis m.

> ΤΣΈΡΤΑ...


Ti ennoeis ????

----------


## manolis m.

Mia phwto eksairetika afierwmeni stin Filo Kpas pou to goustarei poli auto to ploio! 
FerryHamanasu.jpg
Pigi ocazy zone

----------


## MYTILENE

Συγνώμη αλλά αυτό το πλοίο-*ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ,ΜΗ ΠΑΡΕΞΗΓΗΘΩ*-εκ γενετής μου φαίνεται ήταν κακάσχημο ε :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ??

----------


## Νaval22

είχε μια προσωπικότητα η ΛΥΣΑΡΑ  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ήταν εκκεντρική

----------


## kapas

> Mia phwto eksairetika afierwmeni stin Filo Kpas pou to goustarei poli auto to ploio! 
> 
> FerryHamanasu.jpg
> 
> Pigi ocazy zone


φιλε manolis m. ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## manolis m.

> είχε μια προσωπικότητα η ΛΥΣΑΡΑ  ήταν εκκεντρική


Akrivws..kai eipe kai na min xasei kai edw tin ekkentrikotita tis! :Very Happy:

----------


## AegeanIslands

Ειναι Γεγονος οτι τοτε -πριν την Μετασκευη- ταξιδευε με 24 κομβους?

----------


## manolis m.

Nai ! To exw dei sti Iapwniko net alla kai se mprosoura tis Anek otan eixe prwtoerthei alla to exw akousei kai apo atomo tis etairias!

----------


## kapas

καλα σοβαρα μιλατε???? ηταν τοσο μεγαλο το βαρος της μετασκευης που δεν περνα τωρα τα 20?????

----------


## AegeanIslands

Τοσο βαρυ εγινε που αναγκαστηκε να τοποθετησει sponsons προκειμενου να σηκωθει ολοκληρο για να 2 περιπου μετρα για να καταφερει να φορτωσει κ κανενα φορτηγο γιατι πατουσε μπαλα απο τα ... τελαρα της αποθηκης.

----------


## sylver23

*απο την χθεσινοβραδυνη βολτα στο μεγαλο λιμανι

*PA181757.jpg

PA181773.jpg

----------


## lissos

Δεν ξερω αν εχει ξαναμπει αυτο το video...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRc2az_kjvI

----------


## kapas

εχει ξαναμπει... :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

Σήμερα το πλοίο ήρθε Μυτιλήνη 09:20 και έδεσε 09:40 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): !!!Απ'ότι έμαθα δύσκολα τα πράγματα στο λιμάνι της Χίου :Wink:  και που να έρθει και χειμώνας με δύσκολους καιρούς!!!!!

----------


## kapas

> Σήμερα το πλοίο ήρθε Μυτιλήνη 09:20 και έδεσε 09:40!!!Απ'ότι έμαθα δύσκολα τα πράγματα στο λιμάνι της Χίου και που να έρθει και χειμώνας με δύσκολους καιρούς!!!!!


τι θες να πεις???

----------


## MYTILENE

Θέλω να πώ οτι το πλοίο το καλοκαίρι με μπουνάτσες και έκανε αρκετή ώρα να δέσει στα λιμάνια και ειδικά της Χίου λόγω στενότητας,σήμερα το πρωί που είχε λίγο καιρό άργησε να δέσει!!Και τόνισα οτι αν έρθει ο χειμώνας και έχει Βοριάδες που πιάνουν στη Χίο θα έχει πρόβλημα στη πρόσδεση!Κατανοητών?? :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## kapas

> Θέλω να πώ οτι το πλοίο το καλοκαίρι με μπουνάτσες και έκανε αρκετή ώρα να δέσει στα λιμάνια και ειδικά της Χίου λόγω στενότητας,σήμερα το πρωί που είχε λίγο καιρό άργησε να δέσει!!Και τόνισα οτι αν έρθει ο χειμώνας και έχει Βοριάδες που πιάνουν στη Χίο θα έχει πρόβλημα στη πρόσδεση!Κατανοητών??


Μαλιστα, κυριε!!!!! :Wink:      μαλλον θελει λιγο βοηθεια σε αυτο ε???   ο θεοφιλος ποση ωρα εκανε?

----------


## Νaval22

Μη συγκρίνεις με τον θεόφιλο γιατί δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση είναι διτίμονο με pitch σε αντίθεση με το λισσός που είναι ακριβώς τα αντίθετα

----------


## Speedkiller

Το λισσός δεν έχει adjustable pitch και είναι κ μονοτίμονο?Για δες τι μαθαίνεις στο Nautilia... :Smile:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Το λισσός δεν έχει adjustable pitch και είναι κ μονοτίμονο?Για δες τι μαθαίνεις στο Nautilia...


Αυτο ειναι γνωστο και παλιο! Το ιδιο ειναι τα Κρητη Ι-ΙΙ και τα Λατω/ Ερωτοκριτος (Οι Κρητικοι δεινοσαυροι που εγραφε στον Εφοπλιστη παλια) και ο Διαγορας. Λογικα και αλλα, που ισως ξεχναω.

----------


## Speedkiller

Εντάξει ρε Finn,μη βαράς!!!Δεν το κατέχουμε όλοι όπως εσύ! :Smile:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Εντάξει ρε Finn,μη βαράς!!!Δεν το κατέχουμε όλοι όπως εσύ!


Σε εχω δειρει πολλες φορες ρε???  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## laz94

> Αυτο ειναι γνωστο και παλιο! Το ιδιο ειναι τα Κρητη Ι-ΙΙ και τα Λατω/ Ερωτοκριτος (Οι Κρητικοι δεινοσαυροι που εγραφε στον Εφοπλιστη παλια) και ο Διαγορας. Λογικα και αλλα, που ισως ξεχναω.


Νομίζω και ο Πήγασος! Δεν ξέρω, ίσως κάνω λάθος. Ας μας διαφωτίσει κάποιος!!!! :Cool:

----------


## Rocinante

> Νομίζω και ο Πήγασος! Δεν ξέρω, ίσως κάνω λάθος. Ας μας διαφωτίσει κάποιος!!!!


Σωστα. Υπηρξε μαλιστα προσφατα και συζητηση για αυτο στο θεμα του.

----------


## laz94

Α! Ναι! Ίσως εκεί να το άκουσα και δεν θυμόμουν από που! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Ευχαριστώ! :Smile:

----------


## AegeanIslands

O *ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ*  ειναι Μονοτιμονος ειναι ομως και CPP,με μεγαλη Ιπποδυναμη κ καλο Ζευγος.
Ο *ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ* δεν ειναι σαν το *ΛΙΣΣΟΣ* , *ΛΑΤΩ* κλπ κροκοδειλα πλοια της _ΑΝΕΚ_ ,ευτυχως εχει ενα λιγο πιο προηγμενο συστημα κατι σαν ρεβερσες.Θα επανελθω πιο διαβασμενος για το θεμα.

----------


## M.D.I

ΒΡΕ ΚΑΛΩΣ ΤΟΝ Μ.D.Ι   AEGEAN XAIΡΟΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΞΑΝΑΛΕΜΕ.ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΣΤΟ ΠΝΕΥΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗΣ ΤΙΘΕΤΑΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΣΥΓΚΡΙΣΗΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΥ-ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑ  ΜΕ ΤΟ ΔΕΙΝΟΣΑΥΡΑΚΙ ΤΟ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ?

----------


## M.D.I

ΒΙΡΑΜΟΛΑΑΑΑΑΑ      ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ?

----------


## AegeanIslands

O *viramola* τα κατεθεσε φιλε δεν τον σηκωνε το κλιμα αλλο :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## karystos

Ο ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ όπως και ο ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ έχουν/είχαν ένα σύστημα σα ρεβέρσα της LIPS. Σχετικά υπάρχουν αναφορές τότε με το ατύχημα στον Πάτροκλο όπου έκανε εντύπωση ότι ο Α/Φ δεν κατάφερε παρ' όλα αυτά να το σταματήσει. Το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ έχει κανονικά μπαταριστές και μάλιστα δεν έχει φρένο στους άξονες, για να το πούμε απλά, οπότε για να μηδενίσει και να μπατάρει η μηχανή θέλει μισόν αιώνα. Σα να μη φτάνουν όλα αυτά είναι και βαρύ και ατσούμπαλο κι έχει και τον περιστεριώνα στην πρύμη. Το μόνο καλό του είναι ότι είναι φαρδύ πολύ κι έτσι άμα καταφέρεις να βάλεις τη μία στο πρόσω και την άλλη στο ανάποδα ό,τι έχουν να δώσουνε οι μηχανές θα το πάρεις στο ζεύγος. Από εκεί και ύστερα κολπάκια του τύπου γκρατς η μανέλα από το πρόσω στο ανάποδα και τούμπαλιν για να σταματήσει προφανώς δεν υπάρχουν διότι η καταληξη θα είναι ο ντόκος κι ακόμη παραπέρα. Με αυτές τις συνθήκες, ότι το βάζει ο άνθρωπος στη Χίο είναι άθλος κι ούτε να μιλάει κανένας κι ας κάνει και μιά ώρα για να δέσει. Χειρότερα ακόμη στη μανούβρα είναι τα ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι και ΙΙ από τα γιαπωνέζικα. Από τα ευρωπαικά γάιδαροι στη μανούβρα ήταν το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ, το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ και το BARI επειδή κι αυτά είχαν μπαταριστές και με μικρά κομπρεσέρ, οπότε οι κινήσεις ήταν λίγες και κυρίως επειδή ήταν στενόμακρα, πολύ κοντά οι προπέλες και δεν έβγαζαν "ζεύγος" για να γυρίσουν 115 μέτρα. Το προπελάκι όποτε δούλευε ήταν για ψυχολογική υποστήριξη. ¶ντε όμως να τα πεις δεινόσαυρους. Βαρύ ήτανε και το ΛΕΡΟΣ. Μιας και το φερε η κουβέντα το πιο μαιτζέβελο της γενιάς του 1970 - 1980 ήταν το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ / ΝΑΙΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ πριν την αλλαγή πλώρης και τη μετασκευή. Το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ έχει αυτήν την κομψότητα στις γραμμές του, από όπου και να το δεις, ίδιος βροντόσαυρος, οπότε τον χαρακτηρισμό τον κερδίζει με το σπαθί του.

----------


## giorgosss

Ρε παιδιά το Λισσός έχει 1 ή 2 προπέλες?? :Surprised: ops::shock:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Ρε παιδιά το Λισσός έχει 1 ή 2 προπέλες??ops::shock:


Και απ το προηγούμενο μήνυμα του Καρυστος νομίζω οτί είναι προφανές πως έχει 2...

----------


## kapas

αρα εχει και 2 μηχανες σωστα?

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Λογικα ναι!! Που θες να καταληξεις? 2xPielstick/18PC2V-400 Total BHP 18000.

----------


## Speedkiller

Οτι είναι πλοίο??? :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Νaval22

> Ρε παιδιά το Λισσός έχει 1 ή 2 προπέλες??ops::shock:


ρε παιδιά μας στείλατε μεσημεριάτικα,έχετε δει πολλά επιβατηγά με μια προπέλα?εξάλλου δεν επιτρέπεται και απο τη SOLAS

----------


## giorgosss

Ε εντάξει και μένα δε θα μου φαινόταν λογικό να είχε μια, αλλά το συγκεκριμένο καράβι έχει πολύ "περίεργα" απόνερα (αν γίνεται να τους προσάψουμε αυτόν τον όρο), και -προσωπικά- κρίνοντας απο αυτά μοιάζει να έχει μια στη μέση...

----------


## giannisk88

Αν δύο προπέλες στρέφονται σε αντίθετη φορά μεταξύ τους και προς τις εσωτερικές τους πλευρές δημιουργούν αυτά τα απόνερα στη μέση.

Βλέποντας δηλαδή τη πρύμνη του πλοίου θα είναι έτσι:

propeller.jpg

----------


## M.D.I

> Ο ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ όπως και ο ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ έχουν/είχαν ένα σύστημα σα ρεβέρσα της LIPS. Σχετικά υπάρχουν αναφορές τότε με το ατύχημα στον Πάτροκλο όπου έκανε εντύπωση ότι ο Α/Φ δεν κατάφερε παρ' όλα αυτά να το σταματήσει. Το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ έχει κανονικά μπαταριστές και μάλιστα δεν έχει φρένο στους άξονες, για να το πούμε απλά, οπότε για να μηδενίσει και να μπατάρει η μηχανή θέλει μισόν αιώνα. Σα να μη φτάνουν όλα αυτά είναι και βαρύ και ατσούμπαλο κι έχει και τον περιστεριώνα στην πρύμη. Το μόνο καλό του είναι ότι είναι φαρδύ πολύ κι έτσι άμα καταφέρεις να βάλεις τη μία στο πρόσω και την άλλη στο ανάποδα ό,τι έχουν να δώσουνε οι μηχανές θα το πάρεις στο ζεύγος. Από εκεί και ύστερα κολπάκια του τύπου γκρατς η μανέλα από το πρόσω στο ανάποδα και τούμπαλιν για να σταματήσει προφανώς δεν υπάρχουν διότι η καταληξη θα είναι ο ντόκος κι ακόμη παραπέρα. Με αυτές τις συνθήκες, ότι το βάζει ο άνθρωπος στη Χίο είναι άθλος κι ούτε να μιλάει κανένας κι ας κάνει και μιά ώρα για να δέσει. Χειρότερα ακόμη στη μανούβρα είναι τα ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι και ΙΙ από τα γιαπωνέζικα. Από τα ευρωπαικά γάιδαροι στη μανούβρα ήταν το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ, το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ και το BARI επειδή κι αυτά είχαν μπαταριστές και με μικρά κομπρεσέρ, οπότε οι κινήσεις ήταν λίγες και κυρίως επειδή ήταν στενόμακρα, πολύ κοντά οι προπέλες και δεν έβγαζαν "ζεύγος" για να γυρίσουν 115 μέτρα. Το προπελάκι όποτε δούλευε ήταν για ψυχολογική υποστήριξη. ¶ντε όμως να τα πεις δεινόσαυρους. Βαρύ ήτανε και το ΛΕΡΟΣ. Μιας και το φερε η κουβέντα το πιο μαιτζέβελο της γενιάς του 1970 - 1980 ήταν το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ / ΝΑΙΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ πριν την αλλαγή πλώρης και τη μετασκευή. Το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ έχει αυτήν την κομψότητα στις γραμμές του, από όπου και να το δεις, ίδιος βροντόσαυρος, οπότε τον χαρακτηρισμό τον κερδίζει με το σπαθί του.


ΘΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΘΕΙ ΦΩΤΟ ΣΕ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΚΝΥΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΑΡΚΕΤΟ ΖΕΥΓΟΣ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΠΡΟΠΕΛΛΕΣ.ΚΑΤΑ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΩΣΤΟΣ Ο ΦΙΛΟΣ ''ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ''

----------


## kastro

Θέλω να μάθω πότε θα δέσει το Λισσός για ετήσια αν ξέρετε ενημερώστε με.

----------


## STRATHGOS

ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΜΕΡΗΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΒΟΛΤΑ!

27102008091.jpg

27102008087.jpg

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΜΕΡΗΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΒΟΛΤΑ!
> 
> 27102008091.jpg
> 
> 27102008087.jpg


Τελειες οι φωτο φιλε STRATHGOS,οσο για τον βαπορα τι να πω,all time classic :Very Happy: ΛΙΣΣΟΣ FANS :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

> ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΜΕΡΗΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΒΟΛΤΑ!
> 
> 27102008091.jpg
> 
> 27102008087.jpg


Πολύ ωραίες Στρατηγέ! :Wink:

----------


## mastrovasilis

> ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΜΕΡΗΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΒΟΛΤΑ!
> 
> 27102008091.jpg
> 
> 27102008087.jpg


Αριστούργημα. :Wink:

----------


## Ηριδανός

> ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΜΕΡΗΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΒΟΛΤΑ!
> 
> 27102008091.jpg
> 
> 27102008087.jpg


Μαγευτικές. :Wink:

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Μαγευτικές.


EYXARISTO PEDIA EKANA APLOS AYTO POU 8A KANATE OLOI SAS.. 
DILADI TO KOΘIKON MOU 
DEN KANO DIAKRISIS SE PLOIA XI XI XI !!:lol:

----------


## M.D.I

> Θέλω να μάθω πότε θα δέσει το Λισσός για ετήσια αν ξέρετε ενημερώστε με.


Η ΑΝΕΚ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΙΖΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΔΕΣΙΜΟ ΑΠΟ ΓΕΝΑΡΗ.ΠΑΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΑΚΟΜΗ,ΠΟΙΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΘΑ ΖΕΥΓΑΡΩΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ.ΙΣΩΣ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΡΥΘΜΙΣΤΙΚΟΣ ΠΑΡΑΓΟΝΤΑΣ.

----------


## heraklion

> Η ΑΝΕΚ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΙΖΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΔΕΣΙΜΟ ΑΠΟ ΓΕΝΑΡΗ.ΠΑΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΑΚΟΜΗ,ΠΟΙΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΘΑ ΖΕΥΓΑΡΩΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ.ΙΣΩΣ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΡΥΘΜΙΣΤΙΚΟΣ ΠΑΡΑΓΟΝΤΑΣ.


Σε ποιά γραμμή? Αν εννοείς αυτή της Χίου και της Μυτηλήνης δεν είναι ναυλωμένο απο την ΝΕΛ?

----------


## M.D.I

> Σε ποιά γραμμή? Αν εννοείς αυτή της Χίου και της Μυτηλήνης δεν είναι ναυλωμένο απο την ΝΕΛ?


Η ΡΑΔΙΟ ΑΡΒΥΛΑ ΛΕΕΙ ΟΤΙ Η ΑΝΕΚ ΜΠΗΚΕ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΧΙΟΥ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΝΕΙ.ΜΗΝ ΞΑΦΝΙΑΣΤΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΝ ΔΕΙ ΔΥΟ ΣΥΜΒΑΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΡΟ-ΡΟ.ΚΑΙ ΕΝΝΟΩ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΕΚ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΣΥΝΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ.ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΠΟΙΟΝ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΡΓΑΣΤΕΙ ΑΛΛΩΣΤΕ?ΜΕ ΤΟ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΝΕΛ?

----------


## heraklion

Μέσα σε τρία χρόνια η γραμμή Πειραιάς-Χίος-Μυτηλήνη απο μια έχει τρείς εταιρείες.  Δεν νομίζω να έχουν πρόβλημα οι κάτοικοι,την κάνανε λαχείο.

----------


## sylver23

κανενα προβλημα .δεν βλεπεις .καταχαρουμενοι ειναι

----------


## Speedkiller

> κανενα προβλημα .δεν βλεπεις .καταχαρουμενοι ειναι


ΟΥΟΥΟΥΥΥΥΥ  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kastro

Έχουν τρεις εταιρείες από ένα πλοίο η καθεμία,και τα δύο πλοία έχουν κλίση προς την απόσυρση.

----------


## moutsokwstas

μηπως προσωρινα το αντικαταστησει το πρεβελης, για την ετησια? το ειδα σημερα στο περαμα και οι εργασιες συνεχιζονται κανονικα.

----------


## captain 83

Που είναι και το πιο πιθανό σενάριο.

----------


## kastro

Το Πρέβελη ήθελαν εξ'αρχής να βάλουν για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη αλλά η τύχη έφερε πρώορα το Λισσός.

----------


## STRATHGOS

Aganaxtisas simera i epibates tou lissos kai eno den eftane pou eixane mia olokriri ora kai kati parapano ka8isterisi i teleporia tous den ixe telos!! otan pigan na paralaboun tis balitses ekpixti idane oti den mporousas na ta paralabou!! meriki arxisan na diamartironte entonotata legontas xaraktiristika 8a sas disfimisoume stin xiou den einai katastasi auti! pote me tin nel den ixame ta tia problimata me ta praxmatamas..
tora kati logika eixe gini me tis ntalikes kai tis balitses. kai eno ixe desi to ploio meta apo  mia ora piran kai i teleutei ta praxmata tous!!

----------


## cmitsos

οπότε στρατηγέ ούτε με το λισσός λες να φύγω τη τρίτη....η νελ δεν έχει καράβι αυτή τη στιγμή στη γραμμή...οποτε κλαύτα χαράλαμπε :Sad:

----------


## Chris_Chania

Μια παλιά φωτογραφία του Lissos στο λιμάνι της Ανκόνας το καλοκαίρι του 1991. Όπως βλέπετε το βαπόρι στο πίσω μέρος είχε πολλές διαφορές σε σχέση με την τωρινή μορφή του, προσωπικά το προτιμώ όπως είναι τώρα πάντως :Smile: 
Ζητάω συγνώμη για την κακή ποιότητα της φωτογραφίας, είναι σκαναρισμένη... :Sad:

----------


## Thanasis89

Στους Λισσαριδες !  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Lissos.jpg

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> Στους Λισσαριδες ! 
> 
> Lissos.jpg


τι ειναι αυτα που μας κανεις ρε φιλε thanasis89 βραδυατικα; :Very Happy: LISSOS FANS

----------


## laz94

> Στους Λισσαριδες ! 
> 
> 
> Lissos.jpg


 
Ρε φίλε ηρέμησε λίγο!!!!!
Βράδυ είναι!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Θες να πάθουμε τίποτα???
Πάρα πολύ ωραία!!
(και λιγο είναι αυτό που είπα)

----------


## ndimitr93

Ξεσκονίζοντας το αρχείο μου βρήκα κάτι φωτογραφίες από τον Απρίλιο και μία πλωράτη το 2006.

----------


## kastro

Το γκαράζ του Λισσός γέμισε μέχρι καταπέλτη και δέκα φορτηγά έμειναν απ'έξω.

----------


## sylver23

ας δουμε το λισσος και απο μια αλλη γωνια.φωτο χθεσινη απο το λιονταρι

PB091953.jpg

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Μπραβο φιλε sylver23,πολυ ωραια φωτο,να εισαι καλα :Very Happy: LISSOS FANS

----------


## kapas

> ας δουμε το λισσος και απο μια αλλη γωνια.φωτο χθεσινη απο το λιονταρι
> 
> PB091953.jpg


ειπα και εγω.. δεν θα την ανεβασει?  :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

ευχαριστω παιδια. :Razz: 

υ.γ ρε καπα θα σε αφηνα παραπονεμενο??

----------


## STRATHGOS

Λιμανι!! :Very Happy: 

Εικόνα1798.jpg

----------


## M.D.I

> Το γκαράζ του Λισσός γέμισε μέχρι καταπέλτη και δέκα φορτηγά έμειναν απ'έξω.


ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 750 ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΚΑΡΑΖ ΓΕΜΑΤΟ ΣΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ(80 ΦΟΡΤΗΓΑ).ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΑ ΝΟΥΜΕΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΑΥΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΑΝΥΟΥΜΕ ΤΩΡΑ.ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΞΑΝΑΒΓΗΚΕ ΣΤΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΟ ''ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ''.ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΕΚ,ΚΑΙ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΟΣΠΑ ΚΟΛΑΚΕΥΤΙΚΑ ΣΧΟΛΙΑ.

----------


## Speedkiller

> ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΕΚ


 -M......Α της ΝΕΛ να συμπληρώσω φίλε μου... :Wink:

----------


## kapas

> -M......Α της ΝΕΛ να συμπληρώσω φίλε μου...


χαχαχα!!! σωστος!!!! δεν το εχεις ακουσει? μ....κιε ετερειων πεδευουσι τις ιδιες... :Wink:

----------


## +επιβάτης

Μπορεί κάποιος να μας ενημερώσει γιά την κίνηση των άλλων πλοίων ? (ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ, Ν. ΧΙΟΣ)

----------


## moutsokwstas

τα πλοια στη γραμμη χιου-μυτιληνης το χειμωνα δουλευουν ως επι το πλειστον με τα φορτηγα των μεταφορικων εταιριων, απο κει θα βγαλουν χρηματα, συνεπως η αυξημενη πληροτητα σε φορτηγα δεν ειναι κατι το εξωπραγματικο!  ας οψεται η νελ με τις βλακειες που κανει. τις καρπωθηκε η ανεκ και οπια αλλη εταιρια θα επωφελουνταν. κατι ακουσα οσον αφορα την  μετρητοις  εξοφληση των ναυλων των φορτηγων ο,τι γινεται λογω οικονομικων γενικα συγκυριων και συγκεκριμενα λογω ελλειψης ρευστου  γενικα στην αγορα.

----------


## M.D.I

> -M......Α της ΝΕΛ να συμπληρώσω φίλε μου...


ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΤΩΡΑ,ΚΡΑΤΑΕΙ ΓΕΡΑ,ΑΥΤΗ Η ΚΟΛΩΝΙΑ.ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΙΑ ΔΙΟΙΚΗΣΗ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟΥΣ ''ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΕΣ''.

----------


## M.D.I

> τα πλοια στη γραμμη χιου-μυτιληνης το χειμωνα δουλευουν ως επι το πλειστον με τα φορτηγα των μεταφορικων εταιριων, απο κει θα βγαλουν χρηματα, συνεπως η αυξημενη πληροτητα σε φορτηγα δεν ειναι κατι το εξωπραγματικο! ας οψεται η νελ με τις βλακειες που κανει. τις καρπωθηκε η ανεκ και οπια αλλη εταιρια θα επωφελουνταν. κατι ακουσα οσον αφορα την μετρητοις εξοφληση των ναυλων των φορτηγων ο,τι γινεται λογω οικονομικων γενικα συγκυριων και συγκεκριμενα λογω ελλειψης ρευστου γενικα στην αγορα.


ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΝΤΑΛΙΚΙΕΡΗΣ ΔΕΝ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙ ΜΕΤΡΗΤΑ ΤΑ ΕΙΣΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ.Η ΝΕΛ ΛΟΓΩ ΕΛΛΕΙΨΗΣ ΡΕΥΣΤΟΥ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΖΕΣΤΟ ΧΡΗΜΑ.ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΟΛΟΙ ΠΑΝΕ ΜΕ ΑΝΕΚ,ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΧΩΡΑΕΙ ΕΚΕΙ,ΜΕΝΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΝΕΛ.ΤΟΣΟ ΑΠΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ.

----------


## dimitris

Στο θεμα αυτο μιλαμε για το ΠΛΟΙΟ "Λισσος" και οχι για την επιβατικη κινηση της γραμμης Χιου-Μυτιληνης και θα σας παρακαλεσω με ποιο κοσμιες εκφρασεις...

----------


## giorgosss

Σας εκλιπαρώ πολύ όποτε και όταν βγει για δεξαμενισμό το Λισσός, ας βγάλει όποιος μπορεί καμιά φωτογραφία γενικά και απο τίποτα γάστρα μεριά....:-|:-|

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Έμαθα οτι κάνει θράυση ο ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στην Χίο-Μυτηλήνη!!!!!!Ταξίδεψε ο κολλητος μου για Πειραιά κ μου είπε ότι άφησε έξω γύρω στα 15 φορτηγά κ απο επίβάτες σχεδόν πρωτόκολλο.........Η ΑΝΕΚ το πέτυχε αυτό που ήθελε πάντως....μεγάλο μερίδιο στα φορτηγά διότι αυτα φέρνουν τα κέρδη!σωστα?

----------


## MYTILENE

Χθεσινή πληροφοριά με ενημέρωσε οτι.......άνθρωπος :Mad:  :Wink:  της εταιρείας στη Μυτιλήνη έλεγε οτι το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ θα φύγει από τη γραμμή :Wink: !!!!!!Πότε,γιατί και πώς μη με ρωτήσετε ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ :Very Happy:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

δεν νομίζω να το κάνει αυτό η ΑΝΕΚ!!μπορεί να φύγει για δεξαμενισμό κ μετά πάλι πίσω στην γραμμή.....αποκλείεται να το αποσύρη από αυτη την γραμμή,πάει περίφημα κ έχει πετύχει πολύ σε όλους τους τομείς!

----------


## Νaval22

> Έμαθα οτι κάνει θράυση ο ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στην Χίο-Μυτηλήνη!!!!!!Ταξίδεψε ο κολλητος μου για Πειραιά κ μου είπε ότι άφησε έξω γύρω στα 15 φορτηγά κ απο επίβάτες σχεδόν πρωτόκολλο.........Η ΑΝΕΚ το πέτυχε αυτό που ήθελε πάντως....μεγάλο μερίδιο στα φορτηγά διότι αυτα φέρνουν τα κέρδη!σωστα?


Η ΑΝΕΚ πέτυχε επειδή επωφελήθηκε απο τις μ.....ς τις ΝΕΛ,τωρα το αν θα φύγει δεν ξέρω αλλά προσωπικά θεωρώ το λισσός ένα πλήρως ακατάλληλο πλοίο για αυτή τη γραμμή

----------


## sylver23

δεν συμφωνω τοσο οτι η ανεκ επιασε λογω λαθων της νελ αλλα αλλο ειναι το ερωτημα μου.γιατι το λισσος δεν θεωρειτε καταλληλο για την γραμμη??

----------


## artmios sintihakis

δηλαδη θετε να πείτε οτι το Μυτηλήνη κ το Θεόφιλος είναι καλλήτερα κ ποιοτικότερα απο το Λισσός?αμφιβάλω....μια χαρά ήρθε το Λισσος στην συγκεκριμένη γραμμή,όλοι καλά λόγια έχουν να πουν γι'αυτο το καράβι κ έμπρακτα ο κόσμος το δείχνει,διότι για να μπορέσει να κρατηθεί σην γραμμή κ να κερδίσει επιβάτες,το πλήρωμα του Λισσός έκανε τα παντα απέναντι στον επιβάτη,ώστε να τον πείσει για να ξαναταξιδέψει μαζί τους!!!!Το αποτέλεσμα?Πέτυχαν τον στόχο τους....ως προς το πλοίο θεωρώ οτι είναι ακατάλληλο γιάυτην την γραμμή μόνο λόγω μεγέθους για τα λιμάνια της Χίου κ της Μυτηλήνης κ για κανένα άλλο λόγο.!!

----------


## Speedkiller

> δηλαδη θετε να πείτε οτι το Μυτηλήνη κ το Θεόφιλος είναι καλλήτερα κ ποιοτικότερα απο το Λισσός?αμφιβάλω....μια χαρά ήρθε το Λισσος στην συγκεκριμένη γραμμή,όλοι καλά λόγια έχουν να πουν γι'αυτο το καράβι κ έμπρακτα ο κόσμος το δείχνει,διότι για να μπορέσει να κρατηθεί σην γραμμή κ να κερδίσει επιβάτες,το πλήρωμα του Λισσός έκανε τα παντα απέναντι στον επιβάτη,ώστε να τον πείσει για να ξαναταξιδέψει μαζί τους!!!!Το αποτέλεσμα?Πέτυχαν τον στόχο τους....ως προς το πλοίο θεωρώ οτι είναι ακατάλληλο γιάυτην την γραμμή μόνο λόγω μεγέθους για τα λιμάνια της Χίου κ της Μυτηλήνης κ για κανένα άλλο λόγο.!!



Χαλάρωσε φίλε μου..Το Λισσός  έπιασε μονό για έναν λόγο και αυτός είναι αυτός που είπε ο Στέφανος και εγώ παλαιότερα και άλλοι...Όλα τα άλλα είναι ΑΝΕΚ-ικες Πεποιηθήσεις...Ο καθένας φυσικά έχει την άποψη του!Δεκτόν κ δημοκρατικόν...

----------


## sylver23

το θεμα ειναι οτι επιασε.ο λογος περιττος.το ακαταλληλο ακομα περιμενω να μου εξηγησετε (περα απο το αν εχει προβλημα στα λιμανια)

----------


## artmios sintihakis

ένα είναι το συμπέρασμα:ο κόσμος του βόρειου Αιγαίου θέλει καινούργια καράβια κ πιο αναβαθμισμένες υπηρεσίες!!!!μην ξεχνάμε βέβαια οτι κ η ΑΝΕΚ  δεν είναι καλλήτερη σε αυτό το θέμα!!!τα ίδια που έκανε η ΝΕΛ έκανε κ στα Χανιά η ΑΝΕΚ...γιάυτο ο κόσμος την τιμώρησε όταν ξεκίνησε το Blue Star 2 τοτε!

----------


## Νaval22

> το θεμα ειναι οτι επιασε.ο λογος περιττος.το ακαταλληλο ακομα περιμενω να μου εξηγησετε (περα απο το αν εχει προβλημα στα λιμανια)


τώρα sylver αν πω πως δεν περίμενα να το σχολιάσεις θα πώ ψέματα,πάντως οι λόγοι για τους οποίους το θεωρώ ακατάλληλο είναι αυτοί που προειπώθηκαν,είναι ένα καράβι χωρίς pitch και γαιδούρι,δεν θέλω να είμαι απόλυτος αλλά σκέφτομαι πως ο μόνος λόγος που το έχει κάνει να μην έχει στουκάρει ακόμα στη Χίο είναι ο καπέτανιος του
επίσης έμαθα τελευταία ότι δεν πουλάει αρκετές θέσεις οικονομικής αλλά κυρίως καμπίνες 
anyway για τη μυτιλήνη ίσως τρώγεται χωρίς να είναι αναβάθμιση βέβαια,αλλά πρέπει να βλέπουμε και τη γραμμή ως σύνολο.

----------


## sylver23

απλα επειδη ειπες για ακρως ακαταλληλο...ευχαριστω για την απαντηση

----------


## STRATHGOS

02112008213.jpg

02112008214.jpg

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Δυστυχως ειναι αληθεια οτι η πρυμνη του "Λισσος" ειναι ασχημη...  :Sad:

----------


## esperos

> Δυστυχως ειναι αληθεια οτι η πρυμνη του "Λισσος" ειναι ασχημη...


...και  δυστυχώς  είχε  και  μιμητές  

DIVA.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

> ...και  δυστυχώς  είχε  και  μιμητές  
> 
> DIVA.jpg


OX τι ειναι τούτο πάλι κοίτα να δείς από το πουθενά υπάρχει και δεύτερο 
δεν το ξερα 
πάντως όσο με την προηγούμενη συζήτηση πιστευω ότι ο ΤΕΟ είναι καλύτερος από το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ :Very Happy:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Στο βάθος είναι το Stella Solaris?

----------


## dimitris

Το πλοιο παρα τα χρονακια του ειναι πολυ καθαρο και αρκετα προσεγμενο, το πληρωμα αρκετα ευγενικο και με χαμογελο, απο προσωπικη μου εμπειρια απο ταξιδι μου πριν λιγο καιρο  :Very Happy: 
στην γραμμη και ποιο χειροτερο καραβι να εβαζαν παλι θα επιανε πιστευω και ο λογος ειναι οτι εχει αρκετα μεγαλη επιβατικη κινηση και μονο με το "Μυτιληνη" δεν βγαινει απο την στιγμη που υπηρξε το ατυχημα του "Θεοφιλος" καποιο επρεπε να καλυψει αυτο το κενο
σιγουρα δεν αναβαθμιζει την γραμμη ενα πλοιο σαν το "Λισσος" κατι που για μενα θα επρεπε να ειχε κανει η ιδια η ΝΕΛ μερικα χρονια πριν και να μην εχει ανταγωνισμο μεσα στο ιδιο της το "σπιτι"
Εσεις οι "Νελιτες" τα γνωριζετε καλυτερα τα πραγματα στην γραμμη :Very Happy: 
στο θεμα μας λοιπον "Λισσος" 
lissos.jpg
τελικα δεν ειναι μονο η πρυμη του ασχημη αλλα και η πλωρη...

----------


## Nautikos II

Μετα την ομορφη πλωρατη του dimitri, να βαλω κι εγω μια
2008-11-21_115520.jpg

----------


## esperos

> Στο βάθος είναι το Stella Solaris?


Σωστά  Αρτέμη.

----------


## yoR

Καλησπέρα. Πιστεύω πως είσαστε πολύ αυστηροί με την εμφάνιση του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ. Το πλοίο για την ηλικία του έχει πολλά προταιρήματα όπως πολλοί κατα καιρούς έχουμε γραψει. Επίσης δε βλέπω να γίνεται και ο ίδιος ντόρος για άλλες μετασκευές πλοίων (βλ. ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ, EUROSTAR BARCELONA κ.α.) πράγμα που αδικεί πολύ το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ που να θυμίσω την εποχή που δρομολογήθηκε στα Χανιά κάναμε σαν τρελοί να ταξιδέψουμε μαζί του και όχι με το ΑΠΤΕΡΑ... 

Πιο προσωπικά μιλώντας, το θεωρώ ιδιαίτερο πλοίο-κατά-της-πλήξης καθώς οι βόλτες στα εξωτερικά του καταστρώματα δεν έχουν τέλος...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Κανεις δεν ειπε οτι το Λισσος δεν ειναι ενα καθαρα καραβολατρικο βαπορι οταν το ταξιδευεις και συμφωνω οτι χανεσαι στα εξωτερικα η ημικλειστα καταστρωματα του. Αυτο ομως δε σημαινει πως ειναι και ομορφο, σιγουρα εχει το χρωμα του αλλα δεν ειναι και οτι πιο ομορφο. Τωρα οσον αφορα αυτο που λες οτι δεν γινεται ο ιδιος ντορος για το Ανθη Μαρινα θα διαφωνησω μαζι σου. Αυτο το βαπορι και δικαιως κατα τη γνωμη μου εχει φαει πολυ μεγαλο φτιαρισμα εδω μεσα για την εμφανιση του, πραγμα που θα σου αποδειξει και μια βολτα στο thread του. Πολυ περισσοτερος ντορος εχει γινει για το Ανθη Μαρινα σε σχεση με το Λισσος...

----------


## Νaval22

Τιποτα δεν είναι απόλυτο,υπάρχουν κάποιοι που θεωρούν και το ανθή μαρίνα όμορφο,περί ορέξεως....
πάντως εμένα το λισσός δεν μου φαίνεται άσχημο,απλά για την ιδεολογία του σινιάλου και μόνο δεν μου αρέσει να ταξιδεύει η ανεκ σε χίο μυτιλήνη :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## AegeanIslands

Το πλοιο εφτασε στην ωρα του κ εδεσε με την ιδια ανεση που δενει καθε μερα παρα τις καιρικες συνθηκες και τη μανουβρα που πρεπει να κανει (πλωρη στη μπουκα).
Την ιδια ωρα που *Κνωσσος* _Παλλας_ κ _Ελυρος_ επαιρναν Ρυμουλκα-και πολυ καλα εκαναν-.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Το πλοιο εφτασε στην ωρα του κ εδεσε με την ιδια ανεση που δενει καθε μερα παρα τις καιρικες συνθηκες και τη μανουβρα που πρεπει να κανει (πλωρη στη μπουκα).
> 
> 
> Την ιδια ωρα που *Κνωσσος* _Παλλας_ κ _Ελυρος_ επαιρναν Ρυμουλκα-και πολυ καλα εκαναν-.





Τα πλοία που ανέφερες είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερα του Λισσός και ειδικά το Ελυρος έχει πιο στενό μέρος για να αράξει...Όπότε δεν είναι μόνο θέμα του καπετάνιου...Αν το Λισσός στούκαρε πουθενά σήμερα τότε ο καπετάνιος θα έκανε το πλοιο μήπως??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## M.D.I

> Τα πλοία που ανέφερες είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερα του Λισσός και ειδικά το Ελυρος έχει πιο στενό μέρος για να αράξει...Όπότε δεν είναι μόνο θέμα του καπετάνιου...Αν το Λισσός στούκαρε πουθενά σήμερα τότε ο καπετάνιος θα έκανε το πλοιο μήπως???[/left]


ΕΛΥΡΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΛΑΣ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ 90 ΜΟΙΡΕΣ ΣΤΡΟΦΗ ΔΕΞΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΠΟΔΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΕΣΟΥΝ.ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΜΑΝΟΥΒΡΑ, ΜΕ ΤΗΝ 180ΑΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΜΠΟΥΚΑ.Ο ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΤΟΥ ΜΟΥΛΑΡΩΣΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ.ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΔΥΟ ΑΓΚΥΡΕΣ.ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ.ΤΩΡΑ ΑΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΜΕΤΡΑΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΕΘΟΣ,ΣΚΕΨΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΟΙ ΙΠΠΟΔΥΝΑΜΕΙΣ ΕΛΥΡΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΛΑΣ ΣΤΑ ΠΡΟΠΕΛΑΚΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΚΥΡΙΩΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΩΝ ΤΟΥ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ.(ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΠΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟΤΙΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΜΠΑΡΙΣΤΟ?)ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΠΕΡΙ ΣΤΕΝΟΥ ΧΩΡΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΘΥΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ Ο ΤΩΡΑ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ ΓΥΡΝΟΥΣΕ ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΓ,ΔΙΟΝΥΣΗ ΜΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΚΡΗΤΙΚΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΧΑΙ-ΣΠΗΝΤ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΜΠΛΟΥ-ΣΤΑΡ.ΚΑΙ ΑΦΟΥ ΤΟ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΣΤΟΥΚΑΡΙΣΕ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΔΩΣΕ ΡΕΣΙΤΑΛ,ΕΜΕΙΣ ΟΙ FUNS,ΠΟΥ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΣΗΚΩΝΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΔΡΕΝΑΛΙΝΗ,ΑΞΙΟΛΟΓΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΜΑΣ ΤΗ   Δ Ι Α Φ Ο Ρ Α.ΓΙΑΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΡΑΒΟΛΑΤΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΒΑΘΜΟΛΟΓΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΕΡΓΑΛΕΙΑ ΣΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΣΩΣΤΟ ΣΥΝΤΕΛΕΣΤΗ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΙΑΣ.

----------


## Speedkiller

> ΕΛΥΡΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΛΑΣ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ 90 ΜΟΙΡΕΣ ΣΤΡΟΦΗ ΔΕΞΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΠΟΔΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΕΣΟΥΝ.ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΜΑΝΟΥΒΡΑ, ΜΕ ΤΗΝ 180ΑΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΜΠΟΥΚΑ.Ο ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΤΟΥ ΜΟΥΛΑΡΩΣΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ.ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΔΥΟ ΑΓΚΥΡΕΣ.ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ.ΤΩΡΑ ΑΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΜΕΤΡΑΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΕΘΟΣ,ΣΚΕΨΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΟΙ ΙΠΠΟΔΥΝΑΜΕΙΣ ΕΛΥΡΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΛΑΣ ΣΤΑ ΠΡΟΠΕΛΑΚΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΚΥΡΙΩΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΩΝ ΤΟΥ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ.(ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΠΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟΤΙΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΜΠΑΡΙΣΤΟ?)ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΠΕΡΙ ΣΤΕΝΟΥ ΧΩΡΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΘΥΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ Ο ΤΩΡΑ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ ΓΥΡΝΟΥΣΕ ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΓ,ΔΙΟΝΥΣΗ ΜΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΚΡΗΤΙΚΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΧΑΙ-ΣΠΗΝΤ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΜΠΛΟΥ-ΣΤΑΡ.ΚΑΙ ΑΦΟΥ ΤΟ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΣΤΟΥΚΑΡΙΣΕ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΔΩΣΕ ΡΕΣΙΤΑΛ,ΕΜΕΙΣ ΟΙ FUNS,ΠΟΥ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΣΗΚΩΝΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΔΡΕΝΑΛΙΝΗ,ΑΞΙΟΛΟΓΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΜΑΣ ΤΗ   Δ Ι Α Φ Ο Ρ Α.ΓΙΑΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΡΑΒΟΛΑΤΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΒΑΘΜΟΛΟΓΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΕΡΓΑΛΕΙΑ ΣΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΣΩΣΤΟ ΣΥΝΤΕΛΕΣΤΗ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΙΑΣ.




KAT ΑΡΧΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΘΕΣΗ ΟΥΤΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ!!!ΔΕΝ ΑΜΦΙΣΒΗΤΗΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΑΜΦΙΣΒΗΤΩ ΤΙΣ ΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ!!!ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΕΣΑΣ ΤΟΥΣ FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANS (ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΕ "Α" ΓΡΑΦΕΤΑΙ) TI ΘΑ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΓΊΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΜΒΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΚΟ!ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΠΟΙΟΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΣΑΣ (ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΣΑΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ) ΘΑ ΤΡΕΞΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΚΡΕΜΑΣΕΤΕ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΥΣ Κ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ...ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΔΡΕΝΑΛΙΝΗ ΕΣΑΣ ΤΩΝ FANS ΑΜΑ ΧΤΥΠΑ ΞΥΛΟ ΒΡΕΘΕΙΤΕ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΑ ΝΤΟΚΟ ΕΣΕΙΣ Η ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΣΥΓΓΕΝΙΚΟ ΣΑΣ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΟ...ΤΟΤΕ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΤΩΡΑ....ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΟ ΟFF TOPIC!!!

----------


## M.D.I

> KAT ΑΡΧΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΘΕΣΗ ΟΥΤΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ!!!ΔΕΝ ΑΜΦΙΣΒΗΤΗΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΑΜΦΙΣΒΗΤΩ ΤΙΣ ΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ!!!ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΕΣΑΣ ΤΟΥΣ FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANS (ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΕ "Α" ΓΡΑΦΕΤΑΙ) TI ΘΑ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΓΊΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΜΒΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΚΟ!ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΠΟΙΟΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΣΑΣ (ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΣΑΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ) ΘΑ ΤΡΕΞΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΚΡΕΜΑΣΕΤΕ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΥΣ Κ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ...ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΔΡΕΝΑΛΙΝΗ ΕΣΑΣ ΤΩΝ FANS ΑΜΑ ΧΤΥΠΑ ΞΥΛΟ ΒΡΕΘΕΙΤΕ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΑ ΝΤΟΚΟ ΕΣΕΙΣ Η ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΣΥΓΓΕΝΙΚΟ ΣΑΣ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΟ...ΤΟΤΕ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΤΩΡΑ....ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΟ ΟFF TOPIC!!!


ΦΙΛΕ ΔΕΝ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΕΠΙΘΕΣΗ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ.ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΣΟΥ ΔΩΣΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ,ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΑΤΡΑΝΤΑΧΤΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΑΜΕ,ΠΡΟΣ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ ΣΟΥ.ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΤΟ ΛΟΓΟ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙΣ ΝΤΟΚΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΓΓΕΝΕΙΣ.ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΜΩΣ ΟΤΙ ΟΙ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΙ ΑΝ ΚΡΙΝΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΗ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΟΥΝ.ΑΣΤΟ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΡΙΣΗ ΤΟΥΣ. ΕΣΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΑΣ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΣΚΟΠΙΑ ΤΟΥ.ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΑΝ ΗΣΟΥΝ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΑΤΙΚΟ ΤΩΝ ΟΙΝΟΥΣΩΝ.ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΨΑΞΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΣΧΟΛΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟ ΤΟΥ.ΚΑΙ ΜΕΝΑ ΜΕ ΣΤΕΝΟΧΩΡΗΣΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΟΣΟ ΕΣΕΝΑ.

----------


## Leo

Εγώ θα προτιμούσα να πέσουν οι τόνοι και να βγούμε απο την ένατση. Οι απόψεις ακούστηκαν και απο τις δύο πλευρές. Το θέμα έκλεισε.

----------


## Leo

> Εγώ θα προτιμούσα να πέσουν οι τόνοι και να βγούμε απο την ένατση. Οι απόψεις ακούστηκαν και απο τις δύο πλευρές. Το θέμα έκλεισε.


 
Προφανώς πρέπει να το επναλάβω....

----------


## Speedkiller

Προφανώς δεν πρόλαβα να δω το μήνυμα... :Wink:

----------


## navigation

> Το πλοιο εφτασε στην ωρα του κ εδεσε με την ιδια ανεση που δενει καθε μερα παρα τις καιρικες συνθηκες και τη μανουβρα που πρεπει να κανει (πλωρη στη μπουκα).
> 
> 
> Την ιδια ωρα που *Κνωσσος* _Παλλας_ κ _Ελυρος_ επαιρναν Ρυμουλκα-και πολυ καλα εκαναν-.


Το Ελυρος δεν πήρε Ρυμουλκά! Ταξίδευα προχθες για Αθήνα και το λέω με σιγουριά! Οσο για το δέσιμο του καπτα-Διαμαντή...μπράβο και συγχαρητήρια αλλα τα παραλές λίγο φίλε μου...δεν δένεις το ίδιο ευκολα με 30 κόμβους αερα όσο δένεις με 10-15....βαση λογικής πάντα!!!! :Wink:

----------


## dimitris

παντος την ωρα που εδενε ο Διαγορας και ζητησε βοηθεια απο το Ρ/Κ Alexander 5 ειπε για 35 κομβους, οι συνθηκες χθες ηταν πολυ δυκολες παντου και για να δεσουν με ασφαλεια καλα εκαναν και πηραν βοηθεια απο ρυμουλκα  :Wink:

----------


## φανούλα

Μόνο τα πληρώματα ξέρουν τι τράβηξαν εχθές από αυτό τον καιρό!!! Ευτυχώς όλα πήγαν καλά και τους αξίζει ένα μεγάλο μπράβο σε όλους!!!!

----------


## sylver23

με προβληματα εδεσε χθες τα ξημερωματα το λισσος στον πειραια.ο κοσμος περιμενε στην γνωστη θεση και το λιμεναρχειο τους εδιωξε να πανε στην Ε1.το λισσος ενω προσπαθησε να δεσει εκει δεν τα καταφερε και ξαναπηγε προς τα μυτιληναιικα και τελικα εδεσε αν καταλαβα καλα στην θεση που εδενε το μυκονος (διπλα στην δεξαμενη βασιλειαδη,που εγιναν τα εγκαινια του ελυρος)

ολα αυτα τα μεταφερω οπως μου τα ειπε ενας φιλος μου που περιμενε συγγενικο προσωπο

----------


## Speedkiller

To Λισσός είναι κανονικότατα στη γνώριμη πλεόν θέση του απο χθες!Δεν άραξε αλλού!!! :Cool:

----------


## sylver23

εννοεις οτι μετακινηθηκε στην γνωριμη του θεση??ή ησουν κατω χθες και εδεσε κανονικα εκει??

----------


## Speedkiller

Δεν γνωρίζω επακριβώς πως κ που έδεσε να μαι ειλικρινής...Απ τις 9.30 το πρωί που το είδα ήταν στη γνωστή του θέση!Λες να πήγε στου βασιλειάδη αρχικα και ξαναδοκίμασε να παει στην κανονική του θέση αργότερα?Δεν το νομίζω αλλα επίσης δεν το γνωρίζω...

----------


## Νaval22

> ΤΩΡΑ ΑΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΜΕΤΡΑΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΕΘΟΣ,ΣΚΕΨΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΟΙ ΙΠΠΟΔΥΝΑΜΕΙΣ ΕΛΥΡΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΛΑΣ ΣΤΑ ΠΡΟΠΕΛΑΚΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΚΥΡΙΩΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΩΝ ΤΟΥ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ.


Εντάξει μην υπερβάλουμε κιόλας,είναι ασύγκριτα τα βαπόρια αλλά όχι και έτσι

----------


## Mixalhs_13

> με προβληματα εδεσε χθες τα ξημερωματα το λισσος στον πειραια.ο κοσμος περιμενε στην γνωστη θεση και το λιμεναρχειο τους εδιωξε να πανε στην Ε1.το λισσος ενω προσπαθησε να δεσει εκει δεν τα καταφερε και ξαναπηγε προς τα μυτιληναιικα και τελικα εδεσε αν καταλαβα καλα στην θεση που εδενε το μυκονος (διπλα στην δεξαμενη βασιλειαδη,που εγιναν τα εγκαινια του ελυρος)
> 
> ολα αυτα τα μεταφερω οπως μου τα ειπε ενας φιλος μου που περιμενε συγγενικο προσωπο


Μπραβο στον πλοιαρχο του "Λισσος"  :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

> με προβληματα εδεσε χθες τα ξημερωματα το λισσος στον πειραια.ο κοσμος περιμενε στην γνωστη θεση και το λιμεναρχειο τους εδιωξε να πανε στην Ε1.το λισσος ενω προσπαθησε να δεσει εκει δεν τα καταφερε και ξαναπηγε προς τα μυτιληναιικα και τελικα εδεσε αν καταλαβα καλα στην θεση που εδενε το μυκονος (διπλα στην δεξαμενη βασιλειαδη,που εγιναν τα εγκαινια του ελυρος)
> 
> ολα αυτα τα μεταφερω οπως μου τα ειπε ενας φιλος μου που περιμενε συγγενικο προσωπο


λοιπον μιας και ο φιλος μου αυτος δεν ειναι ο πλεον γνωστης του λιμανιου,επειδη κατεβηκαμε σημερα ξανα πειραια μου εδειξε το τι εκανε το λισσος.οποτε για να μην λεω ανακριβειες διορθωνω.το λιμενικο οντως εδιωξε τον κοσμο και τον εστειλε στην Ε1 ,οντως εγινε προσπαθεια να δεσει εκει.αλλα εντελει δεν εδεσε εκει που ειπα αλλα οπως λεει ο σπιντ κανονικα στην θεση του.για αυτο ειπα -αν καταλαβα καλα--.
τωρα τον λογο του να κανει προσπαθεια να δεσει στην Ε1 δεν τον ξερω.προφανως ο καιρος??αλλα και παλι ...κατι δεν κολλαει .τσπ.

----------


## MYTILENE

ΛΙΣΣΟΣ.jpg
Αφιερωμένη η πρωινή φώτο του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ μπαίνωντας στο λιμάνι της συννεφιασμένης-σήμερα-Μυτιλήνης.Σε όλους τους φίλους αλλά κυρίως σε  αυτούς που με ''κατηγορούν'' οτι το ΜΟΝΟ που κάνω είναι να κάθομαι και να..... τρώω κασερόπιτες :Razz:  :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## M.D.I

> Δεν γνωρίζω επακριβώς πως κ που έδεσε να μαι ειλικρινής...Απ τις 9.30 το πρωί που το είδα ήταν στη γνωστή του θέση!Λες να πήγε στου βασιλειάδη αρχικα και ξαναδοκίμασε να παει στην κανονική του θέση αργότερα?Δεν το νομίζω αλλα επίσης δεν το γνωρίζω...


ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΟΠΤΗΣ ΜΑΡΤΥΣ ΣΑΣ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΩ ΤΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΕΓΙΝΕ, ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΚΟΥΤΕ ΑΣΧΕΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΣΙΜΠΑΤΕ.ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΜΠΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΗΡΕ ΡΥΜΟΥΛΚΑ.ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΓΥΡΙΣΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΩΡΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΗ ΜΠΟΥΚΑ ΦΟΥΝΤΑΡΙΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΔΥΟ ΑΓΚΥΡΕΣ.ΑΦΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΟΡΤΣΑΡΙΣΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΙΡΟ Η ΠΛΩΡΗ ΤΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ 10 ΜΕΤΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΚΡΗ ΤΟΥ ΜΩΛΟΥ ΤΗΣ ''ΞΥΛΕΙΑΣ'' ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΤΙΡΙΟ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΘΡΕΦΤΕΣ(ΔΙΠΛΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΠΛΟΗΓΟΥΣ) ,ΚΑΙ Η ΠΡΥΜΗ ΤΟΥ ΕΥΘΥΓΡΑΜΜΙΣΜΕΝΗ (ΛΟΓΩ ΚΑΙΡΟΥ Ν-ΝΔ)ΣΤΗ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΑΔΗ.ΑΝ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΑΓΚΥΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΝΑΠΟΔΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΕΣΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΤΟΥ (ΚΙΝΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΟΥ)ΟΙ ΦΩΣΤΗΡΕΣ ΟΙ ΛΙΜΕΝΙΚΟΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΔΕΣΕΙ ΑΛΛΟΥ,ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ.ΘΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΝ ΣΤΟ V.H.F ΚΑΝΑΛΙ 13 (Η ΠΑΤΡΙΔΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΙΝΕΙ ΜΠΟΥΖΟΥΚΑΚΙΑ).ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΔΕΣΕ ΣΤΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΜΕ ΖΩΓΡΑΦΙΑ,ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΕΙΚΑΣΙΕΣ.

----------


## M.D.I

> Εντάξει μην υπερβάλουμε κιόλας,είναι ασύγκριτα τα βαπόρια αλλά όχι και έτσι


ΚΑΡΑΤΣΕΚΑΡΙΜΕΝΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ, ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΦΙΛΟ ΣΤΕΦΑΝΟ,ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΣΗΚΩΝΟΥΝ ΑΜΦΙΣΒΗΤΗΣΗ.ΙΠΠΟΔΥΝΑΜΗ BOW-STERN THRUSTER ΕΛΥΡΟΥ 6000 ΑΛΟΓΑΤΑ.ΙΠΠΟΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΚΥΡΙΑΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΣ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ 9000 ΑΛΟΓΑΤΑ.ΙΠΠΟΔΥΝΑΜΗ BOW-THRUSTER ΛΙΣΣΟΣ 750 ΑΣΤΡΑΧΑΝ-ΑΛΟΓΑΤΑ.ΤΟ ΕΛΥΡΟΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΡΕΜΕΤΖΟ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΣΑΦΤ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΜΗΧΑΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΦΤΑΝΟΥΝ,ΧΩΡΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΑ ΡΗΧΑ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΕΙ ΒΟΥΛΩΝΟΥΝ ΟΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΣΤΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΣΥΝΤΕΛΕΣΤΕΙ ΤΟ ΡΕΜΕΤΖΟ(ΑΝ ΑΡΓΗΣΕΙ ΚΙΝΔΥΝΕΥΕΙ ΜΕ ΜΠΛΑΚ-ΑΟΥΤ).ΤΟ ΕΛΥΡΟΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΟΠΕΛΛΑΚΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟ ΕΝΑ.(ΛΕΩ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΤΟ ΕΝΑ ,ΑΣΧΕΤΑ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΥΟ .ΗΛΕΚΡΙΚΗ ΙΣΧΥ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ.)ΤΟ ΕΛΥΡΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΥΟ ΤΙΜΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟΤΙΜΟΝΟ.ΤΟ ΕΛΥΡΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΤΑΒΛΗΤΟΥ ΒΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ΤΟΥΜΠΑΡΙΣΤΟ.ΝΑΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΙΟ ,ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΣΥΓΚΡΙΤΑ,ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΩ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΕΡΒΑΛΩ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ.

----------


## scoufgian

> ΛΙΣΣΟΣ.jpg
> Αφιερωμένη η πρωινή φώτο του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ μπαίνωντας στο λιμάνι της συννεφιασμένης-σήμερα-Μυτιλήνης.Σε όλους τους φίλους αλλά κυρίως σε αυτούς που με ''κατηγορούν'' οτι το ΜΟΝΟ που κάνω είναι να κάθομαι και να..... τρώω κασερόπιτες


καλα βρε δεν ντρεπεσαι!!!!θα γινει καμια πλημμυρα με αυτο που εκανες πρωι πρωι.........αποφασισες να βγαλεις  φωτο και χαλασε ο καιρος στο νησι.......μην κανεις τετοιες ξαφνικες κινησεις.θα χουμε θυματα.και εν κατακλειδι εστω και με τετοιο καιρο ωραια πρωινη φωτογραφια.........

----------


## Νaval22

σύμφωνα με στοιχεία του fakta το λισσός έχει 14922KW στις κύριες μηχανές,δηλ (/0,745) 20029hp,που είναι οι 9000 sorry κιόλας αλλά 9000hp δεν φτάνουν για πρόωση ούτε στο τανκεράκι του λιμανιού,πόσο μάλλον σε εγ/ογ αυτού του μεγέθους στους 21 κόμβους

----------


## AegeanIslands

o M.D.I μιλαει για 9000 BHP κι εσυ μεσω του facta για 10000 HP για εκαστη μηχανη.
Η διαφορα σας οποτε ειναι ελαχιστη,επιπλεον θα πρεπει να υπολογησουμε οτι η Ιπποδυναμη του πλοιου δεν ειναι στα επιπεδα  του 1972.
Η προσπαθεια να πεισθουμε οτι το πλοιο ειναι ευελικτο και η αμφισβητηση σε πληροφοριες -πραγματικοτητες- ειναι τουλαχιστον παραλογη.

----------


## Νaval22

> ΣΚΕΨΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΟΙ ΙΠΠΟΔΥΝΑΜΕΙΣ ΕΛΥΡΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΛΑΣ ΣΤΑ ΠΡΟΠΕΛΑΚΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΚΥΡΙΩΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΩΝ ΤΟΥ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ.(ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΠΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟΤΙΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ


φίλε aegeanislands αφού αναλαμβάνεις χρέη συνηγόρου,σου λέω ότι σε αυτή τη πρόταση στάθηκα η οποία απέδειξα πως ειναι παράλογη,και για να διαχωρήσω τη θέση μου δεν εκφέρω καμία άποψη για το πλοίαρχο ούτε για τις ικανότητες του εξάλλου δεν τον γνωρίζω τον άνθρωπο,απλά σχολιάσα κάτι στο οπόιο έπεσε το μάτι μου μιας και ακούγεται πάραλογο απο τη πρώτη στιγμή.

----------


## sylver23

> ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΟΠΤΗΣ ΜΑΡΤΥΣ ΣΑΣ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΩ ΤΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΕΓΙΝΕ, ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΚΟΥΤΕ ΑΣΧΕΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΣΙΜΠΑΤΕ.ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΜΠΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΗΡΕ ΡΥΜΟΥΛΚΑ.ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΓΥΡΙΣΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΩΡΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΗ ΜΠΟΥΚΑ ΦΟΥΝΤΑΡΙΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΔΥΟ ΑΓΚΥΡΕΣ.ΑΦΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΟΡΤΣΑΡΙΣΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΙΡΟ Η ΠΛΩΡΗ ΤΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ 10 ΜΕΤΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΚΡΗ ΤΟΥ ΜΩΛΟΥ ΤΗΣ ''ΞΥΛΕΙΑΣ'' ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΤΙΡΙΟ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΘΡΕΦΤΕΣ(ΔΙΠΛΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΠΛΟΗΓΟΥΣ) ,ΚΑΙ Η ΠΡΥΜΗ ΤΟΥ ΕΥΘΥΓΡΑΜΜΙΣΜΕΝΗ (ΛΟΓΩ ΚΑΙΡΟΥ Ν-ΝΔ)ΣΤΗ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΑΔΗ.ΑΝ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΑΓΚΥΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΝΑΠΟΔΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΕΣΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΤΟΥ (ΚΙΝΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΟΥ)ΟΙ ΦΩΣΤΗΡΕΣ ΟΙ ΛΙΜΕΝΙΚΟΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΔΕΣΕΙ ΑΛΛΟΥ,ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ.ΘΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΝ ΣΤΟ V.H.F ΚΑΝΑΛΙ 13 (Η ΠΑΤΡΙΔΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΙΝΕΙ ΜΠΟΥΖΟΥΚΑΚΙΑ).ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΔΕΣΕ ΣΤΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΜΕ ΖΩΓΡΑΦΙΑ,ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΕΙΚΑΣΙΕΣ.


να σαι καλα που την ελυσες την απορια...τωρα το λιμενικο τι καταλαβε και δεν καταλαβε δεν μπορω να πω.εγω τα μετεφερα ετσι οπως μου τα ειπανε με καθε επιφυλαξη στο που πηγε να δεσει.οτι το λιμενικο παντως τους εδιωξε για Ε1 ειναι σιγουρο

----------


## Leo

Μανούβρα καπετάν Διαμαντή Παπαγεωργίου κατά την πρωινή άφιξη απο Μυτιλήνη και Χίο. Αφού είχε φάει 1 ώρα "ντάκο" στην κίτρινη, λόγω κίνησης εξερχόμενων πλοίων. Επειδή είδα ένα ωραίο αβατάρ του πλοίου στο προφίλ του φίλου kapas του αφιερώνω *αυτό*.

----------


## kapas

> Μανούβρα καπετάν Διαμαντή Παπαγεωργίου κατά την πρωινή άφιξη απο Μυτιλήνη και Χίο. Αφού είχε φάει 1 ώρα "ντάκο" στην κίτρινη, λόγω κίνησης εξερχόμενων πλοίων. Επειδή είδα ένα ωραίο αβατάρ του πλοίου στο προφίλ του φίλου kapas του αφιερώνω *αυτό*.


ευχαριστω πολυ Leo! :Wink:  πολυ ωραια φωτο!!!!! :Razz:  το πλοιο αυτο για μενα εχει κατι το ιδιαιτερο και ελκυστικο πανω του.... :Very Happy:

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Δηλαδη σου αρεσει η πρυμνη του "Λισσος" ;;;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kapas

πες το και ετσι! χεχε... εγω βλεπω τα πραγματα απο την καλη τους την πλευρα... :Wink:

----------


## kapas

το λισσος στον αϊ διονυση.... πολυ χαρηκα που το ξαναειδα εκει :Very Happy:  (εστω και για λιγο)

----------


## Speedkiller

> το λισσος στον αϊ διονυση.... πολυ χαρηκα που το ξαναειδα εκει (εστω και για λιγο)


Ποια είναι η Bάσω??? :Razz:  alt+printscreen μόνο για το ενεργό παράθυρο! :Wink: 
Και αυτή για σένα για να χαρείς το καράβι σου στον αι Διονύση!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24329

----------


## kapas

> Ποια είναι η Bάσω??? alt+printscreen μόνο για το ενεργό παράθυρο!
> Και αυτή για σένα για να χαρείς το καράβι σου στον αι Διονύση!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24329


χαχαχα!!!! γεια σου ρε speed με τα ωραια σου!!!! :Razz: (thnx για την συμβουλη χεχε) :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

Kapas καρφώθηκες ε?Και να ξέρεις το μάτι των ΝΕΛΙΤΩΝ(πχ speedkiller) τα πιάνει ΟΛΑ :Razz:  :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## +επιβάτης

Που βρίσκεται τώρα και γιατί δε φαίνεται στο ais το Λισσος;

----------


## captain 83

Στο λιμάνι βρί8σκεται μιας και δεν έχει δοθεί άρση του απαγορευτικού για Χίο Μυτιλήνη και πρέπει να το έχει κλείσει το ais.

----------


## +επιβάτης

ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Speedkiller

> ευχαριστώ πολύ.


To πλοίο έφυγε γύρω στις 11.30 για Χιο-Μυτιλήνη!Δεν ξέρω όμως γιατί δε φαινόταν στο ais...

----------


## +επιβάτης

> To πλοίο έφυγε γύρω στις 11.30 για Χιο-Μυτιλήνη!Δεν ξέρω όμως γιατί δε φαινόταν στο ais...


Τελικά πόση εμπιστοσύνη μπορούμε να εχουμε στο ais; Είναι δυνατον να έχει φύγει το Λισσος για Χίο - Μυτιλήνη και να φαίνεται στο ais ότι δεν έχουν φύγει το νήσος Χίος και το Μυτιλήνη; Μόνο ένα πλοίο έχει σημερα;

----------


## sylver23

το αις δεν δειχνει παντα σωστα τα εχουμε ξαναπει στο θεμα του.

χθες δωθηκε το απαγορευτηκο στις 6 περιπου και ανακοινωθηκε μετα στο πλοιο οτι θα γινονταν ανακοινωση ξανα στις 6 το πρωι.τελικα εφυγε στις 11.30 οπως λεει και ο σπιντ.ειχα κατεβασει εναν φιλο μου που ταξιδευε με αυτο χθες και καναμε και μια βολτα μεσα.θα επανελθω αργοτερα με φωτο αλλα και σχολια

και να συμπληρωσω κατι αστειο.μολις μπηκε ο φιλος μου αυτος στο μσν με ασυρματη συνδεση.του λεω -που ειστε και μου απανταει -δεν ξερω.αλλα τωρα βλεπω ουρανο....τωρα θαλασσα...τωρα ξανα ουρανο...
κουδουνια θα βγουνε καποιοι απο μεσα

----------


## Leo

Δεν είναι πολύ λογικό να μην φύγουν όλα μαζί ?

----------


## Νaval22

> και να συμπληρωσω κατι αστειο.μολις μπηκε ο φιλος μου αυτος στο μσν με ασυρματη συνδεση.του λεω -που ειστε και μου απανταει -δεν ξερω.αλλα τωρα βλεπω ουρανο....τωρα θαλασσα...τωρα ξανα ουρανο...
> κουδουνια θα βγουνε καποιοι απο μεσα


ωραία φάση για ταξίδι,αρχίζω να τους ζηλεύω  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

ας ξεκινησουμε λοιπον οσοι δεν εχουν μπει στο λισσος να το γνωρισουμε.

PC112607.jpg

αρχικα  ανεβαινουμε απο τις κυλιομενες σκαλες που βρισκοντε στην αριστερη μερια του πλοιου .
προχωραμε μεχρι τα μισα και λιγο παραπανω του πλοιου και εκει γινεται ο ελεγχος των εισητηριων και στα δεξια μας εχει και πορτα για το πανω γκαραζ.προχωραμε λιγο ακομα και συνανταμε το κεντρικο κλιμακοστασιου του πλοιου,την reception και 2 μαγαζια.απο κει και πλωρα εχει καμπινες.ανεβαινουμε την σκαλα που ειναι σε κυκλικη μορφη και βρισκομαστε στο δευτερο καταστρωμα επιβατων το οποιο στη σαλα του κλιμακοστασιου εχει μια εκκλησια ενω πρυμα εχει καμπινες και ενα σαλονακι μικρο με αεροπορικα καθισματα και πλωρα παλι καμπινες

PC112606.jpg
PC112605.jpg

συνεχιζουμε να ανεβαινουμε και βρισκομαστε στο τριτο καταστρωμα επιβατων.και παλι πλωρα εχει καμπινες ενω πηγαινοντας πρυμα στον μεγαλο διαδρομο συνανταμε με την σειρα την γωνια ιντερνετ , το σελφ σερβις,την τραπεζαρια και τελειως πρυμα ενα σαλονακι.στον διαδρομο αυτο που διασχισαμε εχει και καποια τραπεζακια με καρεκλες ή πολυθρονες.

PC112573.jpg
PC112570.jpg

----------


## sylver23

PC112571.jpg

PC112576.jpg

PC112575.jpg

PC112599.jpg

PC112603.jpg

----------


## sylver23

ξαναγυρναμε στο κεντρικο κλιμακοστασιο και ανεβαινοντας βγαινουμε στο σαλονι της πρωτης θεσης το οποιο εκτεινετε σε 2 καταστρωματα.το δευτερο ειναι το παλιο φουγαρο του λισσος.

PC112600.jpg
PC112601.jpg

πλωρα εχει παλι καμπινες της Α θεσης.ενω πρυμα περναμε τις μοναδες του a/c και βγαινουμε στο σαλονακι που παλαιοτερα ηταν το καζινο.ανα συνεχισουμε και αλλο πρυμα συνανταμε ακομα ενα σαλονακι που ειναι η ντισκο του πλοιου.απο εκει βγαινοντας στο καταστρωμα βλεπουνε τον χωρο που παλια υπηρχε η πισινα η οποια τωρα εχει καλυφθει και εχει τραπεζακια και μπαρ.

PC112582.jpg

ας δουμε και 2 φωτο απο τα πλαινα καταστρωματα.

PC112585.jpg
PC112596.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

LISSOS FORUM 2.jpg

LISSOS FORUM.jpg
Ας βάλω και γώ 2 καλοκαιρινές ....Μυτιληνιές κατά την έξοδό του απο το λιμάνι μας.Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους της ΑΝΕΚ αλλά και στον pontios thessalloniki :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

Sylver η περιγραφη σου μεσα απο τις υπεροχες φωτογραφιες ηταν καταπληκτικη. Μπραβο!Επισης ακομα ενα μπραβο και στο φιλο MYTILENE για τις ωραιες φωτογραφιες του.

----------


## manolis m.

Kalodiatirimeno fenetai akoma to Lissaki !!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Kalodiatirimeno fenetai akoma to Lissaki !!


Φιλε Μανωλη δικιο εχεις και οι χωροι του αγκιζουν τα ορια της τελειοτητας.

----------


## manolis m.

Isws...alla entaksei oxi kai teleia...alla makari na itan ola ta 35xrona ploia tis aktoploias mas etsi...!

----------


## Νaval22

αφιερωμένη στους λισσάριδες και όχι μόνο! :Wink: 
lissos_kriti.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Isws...alla entaksei oxi kai teleia...alla makari na itan ola ta 35xrona ploia tis aktoploias mas etsi...!


Δικιο εχεις μακαρι να ηταν ετσι.

----------


## sea_serenade

stefanosp, όλα τα λεφτά οι φωτό σου. Ευχαριστούμε!!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> αφιερωμένη στους λισσάριδες και όχι μόνο!
> lissos_kriti.jpg


Φιλε Στεφανε απιστευτη φωτο

----------


## manolis m.

> αφιερωμένη στους λισσάριδες και όχι μόνο!
> lissos_kriti.jpg


 A...Re Shin Nihonkai Ferry.....

----------


## sylver23

εγω να σας πω την αμαρτια μου δεν μου αρεσε.ειναι τα σαλονια κρυμμενα απο εδω και απο κει .αποπροσανατολιζεσαι στο πλοιο στο πιτσ φιτιλι.
ειχε λιγο σαλονι εδω,λιγο πιο κει,λιγο παραπερα... :Razz: 

στα καταστρωματα ειδα καποιες γυφτιες που δεν μαρεσαν.πχ στο εξωτερικο πρυμνιο καταστρωμα της πισινας ειχε κατι χωνια στην οροφη που ετρεχαν νερο μπροστα στο μπαρ λογω της βροχης και γενικα η οροφη εσταζε απο παντου.
στο πλαινο καταστρωμα το κλειστο με τα τζαμια (δες τε την φωτο παραπανω) ειναι λιγο αισχρο το θεαμα.τετραγωνακια τετραγωνακια το καθε τζαμι με κατι πετουγιες για να ανοιγουν σαν μεγεθυνση αυτων που κανουμε εξαερωση στο καλοριφερ.
το πλοιο αν και πεντακαθαρο ειχε ασχημη μυρωδια.και αλλο ενα μειον ειναι οτι ειναι χαμηλοταβανο.απλα περιμενα κατι αλλο εγω.κατι πιο πολυτελες.πιο λαμπερο.
σε γενικες γραμμες ειναι καλοδιατηρημενο.εχει τεραστιους διαδρομους και πολυ μεγαλα καταστρωματα για περατζαδα

----------


## Thanasis89

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον φίλο Συλβερ στον αποπροσανατολισμό. Και επειδή έχω ταξιδέψει και Λισσός και με Λατώ βλέπω ότι ισχύει το ίδιο και στα δύο. Είναι λίγο χαοτικά μέσα παρ' όλο που δεν είναι ταιράστια. Είναι και τα δύο χαμηλοτάβανα και δαιδαλώδη. Τα σύγκρινα με ένα άλλα δύο πλοία της ΑΝΕΚ τον Έλυρο και την Αριάδνη (έρχονται και τα τέσσερα από τις χώρες του ανατέλοντος ήλιου) και παρατήρω ότι έχει βελτιωθεί ο τρόπος διαμόρφωσης των χώρων στα νεότευκτα πλοία. 
Για να γίνω πιο συγκεκριμένος πχ στο Λατώ όταν εισέρχεσαι στο πλοίο μπαίνεις από τα αριστερά πας στα δεξιά μέσω ενός τεράστιου σε μήκος διαδρόμου και καταλήγεις στην ρεσεψιόν όταν βρίσκεσαι στο κέντρο του πλοίου (η οποία παρεπιτόντως βρίσκεται στην αριστερή μεριά). Ενώ στο Έλυρο ή στην Αριάδνη πχ βρίσκεσαι με την είσοδό σου στο πλοίο κατευθείαν στην ρεσεψιόν. Τώρα όσο για τα υπόλοιπα με κάλυψε ο Σύλβερ. Συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα απλά είναι πολύ όμορφο να παρατηρείς πως εξελίσσεται η ναυπηγική σαν σύνολο. Όχι μόνο εξωτερικά αλλά και εσωτερικά !  :Smile:

----------


## Trakman

> ας ξεκινησουμε λοιπον οσοι δεν εχουν μπει στο λισσος να το γνωρισουμε...


Αυτά είναι!!! Μέχρι και τη μυρωδιά του ένιωσα!!! Τι μου θυμίζεις τώρα... Πανέμορφο ρεπορτάζ, συγχαρητήρια!!! :Wink:

----------


## eliasaslan

Εγώ να πω ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον φίλο Συλβέστρο για την καταπληκτική ξενάγησή του στα υπέροχα σημεία του Λισσός. Είναι ένα καράβι που πάντα απορούσα πως είναι μέσα! Επίσης, σε όλα τα μέλη για τις λεπτομέρειες και τις αναφορές τους...

----------


## moutsokwstas

> ξαναγυρναμε στο κεντρικο κλιμακοστασιο και ανεβαινοντας βγαινουμε στο σαλονι της πρωτης θεσης το οποιο εκτεινετε σε 2 καταστρωματα.το δευτερο ειναι το παλιο φουγαρο του λισσος.
> 
> PC112600.jpg
> PC112601.jpg
> 
> πλωρα εχει παλι καμπινες της Α θεσης.ενω πρυμα περναμε τις μοναδες του a/c και βγαινουμε στο σαλονακι που παλαιοτερα ηταν το καζινο.ανα συνεχισουμε και αλλο πρυμα συνανταμε ακομα ενα σαλονακι που ειναι η ντισκο του πλοιου.απο εκει βγαινοντας στο καταστρωμα βλεπουνε τον χωρο που παλια υπηρχε η πισινα η οποια τωρα εχει καλυφθει και εχει τραπεζακια και μπαρ.
> 
> PC112582.jpg
> 
> ...


οι φωτογραφιες αυτες ειναι μια απαντηση σε οσους βιαστηκαν να κατηγορησουν το πλοιο κι ας ειναι παλιο. για τα χρονακια του βρισκεται αε καλη κατασταση για να μην πω αρκετα καλη. βεβαια αυτο ισως να οφειλεται και στο ενδιαφερον της πλοιοκτητριας εταιριας. για φανταστειτε αυτο το πλοιο να μην ηταν σε καλη κατασταση και να εκτελουσε ημερησια δρομολογια...

----------


## Νaval22

> Και επειδή έχω ταξιδέψει και Λισσός και με Λατώ βλέπω ότι ισχύει το ίδιο και στα δύο. Είναι λίγο χαοτικά μέσα παρ' όλο που δεν είναι ταιράστια. Είναι και τα δύο χαμηλοτάβανα και δαιδαλώδη. Τα σύγκρινα με ένα άλλα δύο πλοία της ΑΝΕΚ τον Έλυρο και την Αριάδνη (έρχονται και τα τέσσερα από τις χώρες του ανατέλοντος ήλιου) και παρατήρω ότι έχει βελτιωθεί ο τρόπος διαμόρφωσης των χώρων στα νεότευκτα πλοία. 
> 
> 
> 
> είναι πολύ όμορφο να παρατηρείς πως εξελίσσεται η ναυπηγική σαν σύνολο. Όχι μόνο εξωτερικά αλλά και εσωτερικά !


συμφωνώ,το λατώ και το λισσός,είναι τα πιο χαοτικά πλοία που έχω μπεί σκέτη ζαλάδα αποπροσατολίζεσαι κατευθείαν

πάντως η διαφορά στο αριαδνη η τον έλυρο δεν είναι θέμα εξέλιξης της ναυπηγικής απλά,όταν το λισσός και το λατώ ήρθαν απο την ιαπωνία η ανεκ δεν προχώρησε σε ριζική αλλάγη διαρύθμισης απλά διαμόρφωσε τους χώρους,αντίθετα στο αριάδνη και στο έλυρος όλο το ξεναδοχειακό ξηλώθηκε και διαμορθώθηκε απο την αρχή στα ευρωπαικά πρότυπα.Δυστυχώς για μας οι γιαπωνέζοι έχουν έναν άλλο τρόπο να αντιλαμβάνονται τα πράγματα

----------


## Thanasis89

Στέφανε αυτό το έκανε η ΑΝΕΚ λόγω κόστους ή απλά έδειχνε ικανοποιημένη με την προοπτική των φίλων Γιαπωνέζων ;  
Ψάχνω, ξαναψάχνω και προσπαθώ να βρω τι λείπει από το προηγούμενο ρεπορτάζ... Το βρήκα ! Συλβερ λείπει μηχανοστάσιο, γέφυρα και κάτι από γκαράζ !  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 
Μπράβο !

----------


## sylver23

θαναση απλη βολτα πηγα.οχι ταξιδι. :Razz:  :Razz: απο γκαραζ κατι υπαρχει απο το πανω αλλα ειναι ελαφρα κουνημενη.
να ευχαριστησω και ολα τα παιδια για τα καλα τους λογια.ηθελα να τα ανεβασω ωστε να γνωρισουν καποια μελη που δεν εχουν την ευκαιρια να ταξιδεψουν μαζι του το εσωτερικο του.βεβαια ουτε εγω ταξιδεψα αλλα αλλο αυτο.

----------


## moutsokwstas

το καλυτερο σημειο του λισσος ειναι μπροστα στον καθρεπτη, το καλοκαιρι μπαινοντας στον ορμο της σουδας και μολις εχει χαραξει η θεα ειναι καταπληκτικη! αν θα αλλαζα κατι αυτο θα ηταν ο μακρυς διαδρομος επιβιβασης/αποβιβασης απο την πορτα εως τη ρεσεψιον, οταν εχει κοσμο στεκεσαι και περπατας, περπατας...

----------


## Trakman

> το καλυτερο σημειο του λισσος ειναι μπροστα στον καθρεπτη, το καλοκαιρι μπαινοντας στον ορμο της σουδας και μολις εχει χαραξει η θεα ειναι καταπληκτικη! αν θα αλλαζα κατι αυτο θα ηταν ο μακρυς διαδρομος επιβιβασης/αποβιβασης απο την πορτα εως τη ρεσεψιον, οταν εχει κοσμο στεκεσαι και περπατας, περπατας...


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου Κώστα! Εμένα το μόνο πράγμα που με χάλαγε στο Λισσός είναι η ταχύτητά του... 2 μιλάκια να είχε ακόμα δε θα με πείραζε να είναι ακόμα στη γραμμή!!

----------


## kapas

Α ρε παιδια με τρελανατε παλι με τις φωτο... :Wink:   και τι δεν θα εδινα να εκανα μονο μια βολτα στο λισσος μετα απο τοσο καιρο..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Νaval22

> Στέφανε αυτό το έκανε η ΑΝΕΚ λόγω κόστους ή απλά έδειχνε ικανοποιημένη με την προοπτική των φίλων Γιαπωνέζων ;


 
ναι νομίζω πως ήταν κυρίως θέμα κόστους

----------


## sylver23

το καυμενο χθες φορτωνε φορτωνε και ας ειχε απαγορευτικο.πολυ νταλικα...
περιμενω και απο ενα μελος που ηταν μαζι μου να ανεβασει φωτο απο καποιους ακομα χωρους που περιεγραψα πιο πανω ...για να δουμε.. :Razz:  :Razz: 


PC112583.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

μετα απο αυτό τι μου μένει να κάνω?
100_6871.jpg

100_6875.jpg

----------


## Leo

Να τα πιείς και να ρίξεις μια ζεμπεκιά στην πίστα!

----------


## kapas

λιγο αργα δεν παει??

----------


## giannisk88

Εχει το καιρό πλώρα 6 μπορώρ, και έχει 3 φορτηγά και 1 δεξαμενόπλοιο μπροστά του. Για να τα περάσει όλα αυτά σε τόσο στενό πέρασμα "δε παίζει"

----------


## sylver23

παιδια κουβεντουλα ειχε πιασει.ειδε κατι φιλους απο το εξωτερικο που χαν να τα πουνε καιρο

----------


## giannisk88

> παιδια κουβεντουλα ειχε πιασει.ειδε κατι φιλους απο το εξωτερικο που χαν να τα πουνε καιρο


Χαχα!!Μπορεί και να παίζουν ταβλάκι ολοι μαζί απο msn. Ελπίζω όχι πλακωτό πάντως!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgosss

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις φωτογραφίες απο το πολυαγαπημένο μου Λισσός...Το πρώτο καράβι που κέντρισε την προσοχή μου απο τα 8 μου

----------


## raflucgr

sailing out of Piraeus on 23/07/08 bound for Chios-Mytilene

Enjoy!
Lucas

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Excellent !!!

----------


## kapas

> sailing out of Piraeus on 23/07/08 bound for Chios-Mytilene
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Lucas


thank you friend for this wonderfull picture :Wink:  *
we hope that you may share with us such wonderfull pictures in the future
***

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> sailing out of Piraeus on 23/07/08 bound for Chios-Mytilene
> 
> Enjoy!
> Lucas


Excellent photo Lucas!!!

----------


## AegeanIslands

> λιγο αργα δεν παει??


Nα πουμε οτι το πλοιο αντιμετωπισε μηχανικο προβλημα στην ΑΡ κυρια μηχανη το οποιο ομως και συμφωνα με αυτοπτη περαστικο γλαρο απο το λιμανι της Χιου το πλοιο μπηκε με μια (ΔΕ) μηχανη και με μανουβρα για μεταπτυχιακο εδεσε και συνεχισε για Μυτιληνη,κανοντας πολλους περηφανους και αλλους να απορρησουν και να διερωτηθουν...

----------


## kapas

> Nα πουμε οτι το πλοιο αντιμετωπισε μηχανικο προβλημα στην ΑΡ κυρια μηχανη το οποιο ομως και συμφωνα με αυτοπτη περαστικο γλαρο απο το λιμανι της Χιου το πλοιο μπηκε με μια (ΔΕ) μηχανη και με μανουβρα για μεταπτυχιακο εδεσε και συνεχισε για Μυτιληνη,κανοντας πολλους περηφανους και αλλους να απορρησουν και να διερωτηθουν...


δηλαδη ηρθε πειραια με μια μηχανη? και τι εννοεις ακριβως με το να 'διερωτηθουν'? :Confused:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mitilinios

> Nα πουμε οτι το πλοιο αντιμετωπισε μηχανικο προβλημα στην ΑΡ κυρια μηχανη



Όντως το πλοίο πρέπει να αντιμετώπισε κάποιο μικρό μηχανικό πρόβλημα αφού έκανε περίπου 16 ώρες  :Confused:  αντί για 13,5 στο ταξίδι από Μυτιλήνη για Χίο - Πειραιά. Πάντως το πρόβλημα φαίνεται να ξεπεράστηκε αφού η ταχύτητα του πλοίου σήμερα είναι φυσιολογική.

----------


## Νaval22

> Όντως το πλοίο πρέπει να αντιμετώπισε κάποιο μικρό μηχανικό πρόβλημα αφού έκανε περίπου 16 ώρες  αντί για 13,5 στο ταξίδι από Μυτιλήνη για Χίο - Πειραιά. Πάντως το πρόβλημα φαίνεται να ξεπεράστηκε αφού η ταχύτητα του πλοίου σήμερα είναι φυσιολογική.


φτάνει τις 13,5 ώρες το καμάρι?μωρέ μπράβο!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink: :twisted:

----------


## Speedkiller

Πετάει η.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  αναβάθμιση Στέφανε...:twisted::twisted:

----------


## KOKAKIS

oti na nai edw mesa!!!!poios eipe oti to ploio eixe provlhma???mhpws o glaros sou eipe kai ti akrivws eixe???to ploio kathisterise logo kairou kai logo fortoekfortoshs sthn xio!!!!!akou ekei me mia mhxanh stis manouvres tis xiou!!!!

----------


## KOKAKIS

mhpws kserei kaneis an to lissos apo aurio tha kanei to dromologio tis saos??dhladh kai limno kavala???????

----------


## kapas

καταρχας φιλε καλως ηρθες!!! δεν εχουμε ακουσει τπτ σχετικα με αυτο το δρομολογιο που ειπες... εχουμε μεινει στα γνωστα :Wink:

----------


## KOKAKIS

kalos sas vrika!to oti phre to dromologio gia liges meres einai sigouro ap oti ematha prin ligo!to thema einai apo pote tha ksekinisei!!!

----------


## MYTILENE

Απλά αύριο θα πάει μέχρι τη Λήμνο και θα επιστρέψει,ποιός τις λέει αυτές τις μ......ες :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ????!!!Ωρα αναχώρησης αύριο από Μυτιλήνη για Χίο-Πειραιά 21:30 αντί για 18:00!!!!!Και ηρεμία στο forum..... :Wink: !!!!

----------


## KOKAKIS

mono gia ayrio dhladh einai ayto to dromologio???

----------


## MYTILENE

Κατα 98% ναι!!!Μια εβδομάδα το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ μια εβδομάδα το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ μάλλον θα πάει μέχρι να μπεί το ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ μέσα γενάρη :Wink:

----------


## KOKAKIS

pw pw st/by ayrio to lissos!!!!!

----------


## KOKAKIS

> Nα πουμε οτι το πλοιο αντιμετωπισε μηχανικο προβλημα στην ΑΡ κυρια μηχανη το οποιο ομως και συμφωνα με αυτοπτη περαστικο γλαρο απο το λιμανι της Χιου το πλοιο μπηκε με μια (ΔΕ) μηχανη και με μανουβρα για μεταπτυχιακο εδεσε και συνεχισε για Μυτιληνη,κανοντας πολλους περηφανους και αλλους να απορρησουν και να διερωτηθουν...


 
το πλοιο μπηκε στο λιμανι του Πειραια κανονικα με 2 μηχανες!!!

----------


## moutsokwstas

> kalos sas vrika!to oti phre to dromologio gia liges meres einai sigouro ap oti ematha prin ligo!to thema einai apo pote tha ksekinisei!!!


μπες στις δημοσιευσεις ακτοπλοιας και θα μαθεις λεπτομερειες, το εχουμε αναφερει ηδη.

----------


## mitilinios

Το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ τα βρήκε σκούρα σήμερα με τον καιρό και ακολουθεί μία "εναλλακτική" διαδρομή.

----------


## Leo

Όπως τα λες είναι φίλε, ταο πρόσεξα κι εγώ  :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

Αλλιώς τα προγραμμάτισε κι αλλιώς του βγήκαν μάλλον :Wink: !!!!Στροφή και δρόμο απ'αλλού λοιπόν :Razz: !!!!!
ΣΗΜ:Τώρα που το βλέπω πάει σφεντόνα έτσι?..........15 μίλια:shock:!!!Ένα το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ και ένα το ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ Τ :Razz:

----------


## scoufgian

> Αλλιώς τα προγραμμάτισε κι αλλιώς του βγήκαν μάλλον!!!!Στροφή και δρόμο απ'αλλού λοιπόν!!!!!
> ΣΗΜ:Τώρα που το βλέπω πάει σφεντόνα έτσι?..........15 μίλια:shock:!!!Ένα το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ και ένα το ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ Τ


εσυ βρε γιατι κοροιδευεις τα καραβακια?το δικο σου με τετοιο καιρο θα πηγαινε καλυτερα?μην ερθω στη μυτιληνη και σε κανω τοπι στο ξυλο......

----------


## manolis m.

Nai...o theo isws na epiane kai 14...afou 16-17 paei sta kala tou...!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

> afou 16-17 paei sta kala tou...!!


θα το θελες.... :Wink:

----------


## giorgosss

Να 'τανε ΜΟΟΟΝΟ το Λισσός που πάει (καμιά φορά) με 15...:evil::evil:

----------


## MYTILENE

> εσυ βρε γιατι κοροιδευεις τα καραβακια?το δικο σου με τετοιο καιρο θα πηγαινε καλυτερα?μην ερθω στη μυτιληνη και σε κανω τοπι στο ξυλο......


Πάρε φόρα........... :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!Το καραβάκι μου φίλε πήγαινε με 18.8 αυτή  την ώρα :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

> Nai...o theo isws na epiane kai 14...afou 16-17 paei sta kala tou...!!


εντάξει manoli το π..... εξάλλου ο theo έχει αποδείξει πως κρατάει τον καιρό καλύτερα απο το λισσός,χώρια ότι τελευταία πρίν το ατύχημα πέταγε :Wink:  και δεν πήγαινε 16 αλλά 18 φεύγα στα καλά του

----------


## mitilinios

Το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ παραμέμενει στο λιμάνι της Χίου λόγω απαγορευτικού.

----------


## mitilinios

Το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ζορίζεται και σήμερα με τον καιρό  :Sad:  και αποφάσισε να ψηλώσει μετά τη Χίο. Για το λόγου το αληθές παραθέτω και μία φωτογραφία.

----------


## AegeanIslands

Αφου ο Βορριας ειναι τετοιος χρειαστηκε να "ψηλωσει" μετα το Βενετικο οσο ηταν απαραιτητο για να ποδισει κι ετσι να κανει το ταξιδι οσο το δυνατον πιο ανετο ,κι απο την διαγραφουσα πορεια βλεπουμε οτι επιλεχτηκε να παει Ανατολικα της Τηνου για να εχει το καιρο καταπρυμα και την Τηνο σταβεντο μετα το γυρισμα για Τζια.

----------


## KOKAKIS

> Αφου ο Βορριας ειναι τετοιος χρειαστηκε να "ψηλωσει" μετα το Βενετικο οσο ηταν απαραιτητο για να ποδισει κι ετσι να κανει το ταξιδι οσο το δυνατον πιο ανετο ,κι απο την διαγραφουσα πορεια βλεπουμε οτι επιλεχτηκε να παει Ανατολικα της Τηνου για να εχει το καιρο καταπρυμα και την Τηνο σταβεντο μετα το γυρισμα για Τζια.


pes ta kapten!!!!me tetoio plhrwma to lissos den masaei!!!h gefyra petaei kai h mhxanh den prodidei!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## KOKAKIS

> Το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ζορίζεται και σήμερα με τον καιρό  και αποφάσισε να ψηλώσει μετά τη Χίο. Για το λόγου το αληθές παραθέτω και μία φωτογραφία.


vlepw to parakolouthoun poloi to karavaki ayto e???mpravo endiaferon!!!!

----------


## Rocinante

Μια σημερινη ευχετηρια φωτογραφια για ολους τους φιλους του L15505  :Very Happy: 

L15505.JPG

----------


## MYTILENE

> vlepw to parakolouthoun poloi to karavaki ayto e???mpravo endiaferon!!!!


Και πώς να μη το παρακολουθήσεις όταν κάνει το Πειραιάς-Χίο-Μυτιλήνη σε 17,5 ώρες :Mad:  :Mad: !!!Αλλά όταν κάνει τόσες ώρες άλλο πλοίο το κάνετε πρώτο θέμα για μέρες. :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Όχι κακιούλες τις μέρες αυτές, δείτε την Χριστουγιεννιάτικη βερσιόν του πλοίου σε προηγούμενα Χριστούγεννα.

xmas20052.jpg

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> Μια σημερινη ευχετηρια φωτογραφια για ολους τους φιλους του L15505 
> 
> L15505.JPG


Να εισαι καλα φιλε rocinante σε ευχαριστουμε :Very Happy: *LISSOS FANS*

----------


## Rocinante

> Να εισαι καλα φιλε rocinante σε ευχαριστουμε*LISSOS FANS*


Αφου λοιπον σας αρεσει τοσο οριστε αλλες δυο με χριστουγενιατικα στολιδια αν παρατηρησετε καλα :Very Happy: 

Lissos_0065 (1).JPG

Lissos_0065.JPG

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> Αφου λοιπον σας αρεσει τοσο οριστε αλλες δυο με χριστουγενιατικα στολιδια αν παρατηρησετε καλα
> 
> Lissos_0065 (1).JPG
> 
> Lissos_0065.JPG


φιλε roci σε ευχαριστουμε και παλι,αλλα η δευτερη φωτο ειναι μια πληγη η οποια δεν κλεινει :Wink: *LISSOS FANS*

----------


## sylver23

αντωνη πολυ ωραιες.τι λες να τα δουμε και φωτισμενα??

----------


## Vortigern

> Αφου λοιπον σας αρεσει τοσο οριστε αλλες δυο με χριστουγενιατικα στολιδια αν παρατηρησετε καλα
> 
> Lissos_0065 (1).JPG
> 
> Lissos_0065.JPG


 
Νταξει μπορει πρυμα να ειναι σαν τα μπαλκονια που εχει το Αγιο Ορος σε μερικα δωματιακια αλλα ειναι ωραια απο αποψη...οικοδομου :Confused: ....πλακιζω σε ευχαριστουμε Ροσι...

----------


## Rocinante

> φιλε roci σε ευχαριστουμε και παλι,αλλα η δευτερη φωτο ειναι μια πληγη η οποια δεν κλεινει*LISSOS FANS*


Μα γιατι το λες αυτο. Εμενα μου αρεσει πολυ ισως επειδη ειμαι απο την Τηνο με τους ομορφους περιστερωνες της :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

> αντωνη πολυ ωραιες.τι λες να τα δουμε και φωτισμενα??


Μη μου πεις οτι τα εχεις;

----------


## Vortigern

> Μα γιατι το λες αυτο. Εμενα μου αρεσει πολυ ισως επειδη ειμαι απο την Τηνο με τους ομορφους περιστερωνες της


Α αμα το πας ετσι Ροσι τοτε εχουμε και εμεις οποτε νατα Σταθη σου φεξε το καλοκαιρι που θα ερθεις Σιφνο σε καθε μερια θα βλεπεις και ενα Λισσος...

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> Μα γιατι το λες αυτο. Εμενα μου αρεσει πολυ ισως επειδη ειμαι απο την Τηνο με τους ομορφους περιστερωνες της


*Ισως αυτος να ειναι ο λογος φιλε roci*

----------


## sylver23

> Μη μου πεις οτι τα εχεις;


*αμε*.!!!
λοιπον απο 11.12.2008

ροσι, καπα και ποντιε για σας!!

PC112581.jpg

PC112594.jpg

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> *αμε*.!!!
> λοιπον απο 11.12.2008
> 
> ροσι, καπα και ποντιε για σας!!
> 
> PC112581.jpg
> 
> PC112594.jpg


*Γεια σου ρε sylver,σε ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυουτε ο Αη βασιλης δεν φερνει τετοια δωρα αυτες τις  μερες*

----------


## KOKAKIS

vlepw exoume kai pollous paparatsi sto plhrwma tou Lissos!!!!opws kai na xei kales eortes kai kala taksidia se olous mas!

----------


## sylver23

οχι και πληρωμα.χαχα,απλος επισκεπτης.ουτε καν επιβατης

----------


## KOKAKIS

> οχι και πληρωμα.χαχα,απλος επισκεπτης.ουτε καν επιβατης


ok opws kai na xei wraies fwto!!!!!!

----------


## kapas

> *αμε*.!!!
> λοιπον απο 11.12.2008
> 
> ροσι, καπα και ποντιε για σας!!
> 
> PC112581.jpg
> 
> PC112594.jpg


 :Very Happy: πολυ ωραιες συλβεστρο!!! :Wink:

----------


## giorgosss

Μπράβο πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες όλων σας :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## leonidas

Απαιχτες φωτο παιδια...
Πολυ ωραια το εχουν στολισει... :Razz:

----------


## scoufgian

πρωτη εισοδος του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ,στο λιμανι του Πειραια, κανοντας το δρομολογιο ,Μυτιληνη-Χιος-Πειραιας.Περιτεχνοι χειρισμοι απο εναν εξαιρετικο πλοιαρχο........

----------


## dum

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ.ΒΛΕΠΩ ΣΤΟ AIS ΤΟ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑΞΕ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΥΝΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΒΟ ΝΤΟΡΟ.ΓΙΑΤΙ?ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΙΡΟ?

----------


## Rocinante

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ.ΒΛΕΠΩ ΣΤΟ AIS ΤΟ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑΞΕ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΥΝΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΒΟ ΝΤΟΡΟ.ΓΙΑΤΙ?ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΙΡΟ?


Να παμε απο εδω η να παμε απο εκει;;;;

----------


## Apostolos

Ο κάπταιν κατι ξέρει παραπάνω αλλα έχει τοοοσο πολύ Βοριά για να χάσει τοσο χρόνο? Μήπως ο Γιαπωνέζος μας κουνάει λίγο παραπάνω??? ας ελπίσω πώς δέν ειναι κανένας άλλος έκτακτος λόγος (διάσωση - αρρωστος κλπ κλπ)

----------


## Leo

Είναι πάντως η δέυτερη φορά που το κάνει ... και ο λόγος είναι σαφώς ο καιρός.

----------


## ndimitr93

> ... και ο λόγος είναι σαφώς ο καιρός.


Όντως...η ΕΜΥ έχει εκδώσει έκτακτο δελτίο θυελλωδών ανέμων...

----------


## KOKAKIS

ola phgan kala!!!!poly kairo eixe kai etsi anagkastike na allaksei gia ligo thn poreia toy!ante kalh epistrofh twra gia peiraia!!!!1 taksidi akomh kai na hremhsei gia liges meres sto limani ths mytilhnhs

----------


## mitilinios

Πάντως χτες δυσκολεύτηκε πολύ με τον καιρό και η άφιξη του στη Μυτιλήνη έγινε με 1 ώρα και 45 λεπτά καθυστέρηση (09:15 αντί για 07:30). :Sad:  :Sad:  :Mad:

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Το "Λισσος" παντα καθυστερει οταν αντιμετωπιζει κακοκαιρια...

----------


## leonidas

'Κουναει' στα ταξιδια του;

----------


## mitilinios

> 'Κουναει' στα ταξιδια του;


Καθόλου... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## leonidas

Ευχαριστω...
Και κατι αλλο.
ειχα διαβασει καπου οτι η πρυμνη του βοηθαει στην ισσοροπια του... :Confused: 
Γιατι;

----------


## manolis m.

Isws na ginetai etsi swsti katanomi tou Gm epidei prostethikan arketes iperkataskeues sto emprosthio tmima tou ploiou !

----------


## Νaval22

manoli εννοείς σωστή κατανομή βαρών γιατί το GM ΔΕΝ κατανέμεται,πάντως leonida δεν ξέρω που το διάβασες αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πιστεύω πως η μετασκευή του βοήθησε την ευστάθεια....δές ότι το καράβι έχει και sponson

----------


## leonidas

Παιδια συγνωμη.... :Mad: 
Διαβασα λαθος...
Ελεγε πτερυγια ευσταθειας... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## giorgosss

Και μια φωτό του Λισσός για όλους τους λισσάριδες απο ψηλά στο λιμάνι του Πειραία.
Απο το Microsoft Visual Earth



Απο ψηλά δείχνει πιο ωραίο :P

----------


## Vortigern

*Το δωρο μου για εσενα Σταθη (pontios thessaloniki) θα ειναι το Λισσος μια και σου αρεσει το πλοιο.Οριστε μια πλωρη και μια πρυμνη!  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25924

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25925*

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> *Το δωρο μου για εσενα Σταθη (pontios thessaloniki) θα ειναι το Λισσος μια και σου αρεσει το πλοιο.Οριστε μια πλωρη και μια πρυμνη!  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25924
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25925*


*Και γω ελεγα ο ΑηΒασιλης δεν με εφερε τιποτα φετοςΧιλια ευχαριστω φιλε Θανο για το δωρο σου ,να εισαι καλα*

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Συγγνωμη ρε φιλοι μου ναυτες , η πρυμνη του "Λισσος" μου φερνει αναγουλα...  :Sad: 
Τεσπα , *Vortigern* σε ευχαριστουμε που μας εβγαλες 2 φωτογραφιες  :Wink:

----------


## moutsokwstas

εγω παντως περσι εκανα ημερησιο πειραια-χανια τον αυγουστο και καθομουν ακριβως πανω απο τον καταπελτη διπλα στην πορτα του σαλονιου κι απολαμβανα το ταξιδι! αριστερα τα μερη πελοποννησου και καποια στιγμη η σαντορινη στο διαβα μας, πολυ το χαρηκα. σκεψου να καθεσαι εξω και να μπορεις να απολαβανεις τον ηλιο, τη θαλασσα, καλοκαιρακι....δεν το μπορω να ειμαι κλεισμενος στο κλειστο καταστρωμα.

----------


## Vortigern

> Συγγνωμη ρε φιλοι μου ναυτες , η πρυμνη του "Λισσος" μου φερνει αναγουλα... 
> Τεσπα , *Vortigern* σε ευχαριστουμε που μας εβγαλες 2 φωτογραφιες


ε και σε περιλαβει ο Σταθης.....

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Ε καλα ενταξει  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

Το "Λισσος" στο λιμανι της Μυτιληνης μεσα Σεπτεμβρη!

----------


## KOKAKIS

mhpws kserei kaneis pote vgainei episkeyh to lissos???kati exw akousei apla thelw na to diastayrwsw

----------


## mitilinios

Σήμερα μετά από πολύ καιρό (δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς πόσο) το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ αποφάσισε να ακολουθήσει την κλασσική διαδρομή από Χίο για Πειραιά από το στενό Καφηρέα. :Very Happy:

----------


## KOKAKIS

den eimai kai poly sigouros alla kai xthes to idio ekane

----------


## Νaval22

ένα μικρό δωράκι για τους fan της λισσαρας 
lis.JPG

----------


## sea_serenade

¶ψογος ο Στέφανος......Όλα τα λεφτά το ΛΙΣΣακι, ευχαριστούμε!!!!

PS: Μωρέ παιδιά, παίζει να έχει κανείς φωτό του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ απο την εποχή που έκανε δρομολόγια στην Αδριατική??? Πάτρα, Ηγουμενίτσα κτλ κτλ

----------


## MYTILENE

Το LI55O5 :Razz: :twisted: στο Πειραιά.Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικα στο φίλο *dimitris* που όποτε έρχεται Χίο-Μυτιλήνη το προτιμάει:mrgreen::twisted:!!!!!!
LI55O5 OK.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Το LI55O5 στο Πειραιά.Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικα στο φίλο *dimitris* που όποτε έρχεται Χίο-Μυτιλήνη το προτιμάει:mrgreen::twisted:!!!!!!
> LI55O5 OK.jpg


ωραιο καρφι!!!ο Γκιουρδας εισαι?:mrgreen::mrgreen:α!!!!το ευχαριστηθηκα.............

----------


## sylver23

> Το LI55O5 στο Πειραιά.Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικα στο φίλο *dimitris* που όποτε έρχεται Χίο-Μυτιλήνη το προτιμάει!!!!!!
> LI55O5 OK.jpg


μαλλον δεν θα βρισκει πλοιο της νελ να ερθει :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## scoufgian

> μαλλον δεν θα βρισκει πλοιο της νελ να ερθει


μπα μαλλον ψαχνει πλοιο της ΑΝΕΚ για να παρει καμια κονκαρδα,κανα καπελακι,κανα μπρελοκ........τωρα θα τον μαθουμε.Οσο για σενα μην ξανακουσω κακο λογο για την NEL θα σε βαλω στο μαυρο κιταπι!!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## MYTILENE

Ρε Γιάννη τι λέει για την ΝΕΛΑΡΑ μας αυτός ρε?ΑΑΑΑΑ  κάντε τον ban παρακαλώ :Razz:  :Razz: !!!Γεια σου ρε sylver με τη HSW ΣΟΥ :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## scoufgian

> Ρε Γιάννη τι λέει για την ΝΕΛΑΡΑ μας αυτός ρε?ΑΑΑΑΑ κάντε τον ban παρακαλώ!!!Γεια σου ρε sylver με τη HSW ΣΟΥ


αμεσως........................εληφθη

----------


## vinman

> Το LI55O5:twisted: στο Πειραιά.Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικα στο φίλο *dimitris* που όποτε έρχεται Χίο-Μυτιλήνη το προτιμάει:mrgreen::twisted:!!!!!!
> LI55O5 OK.jpg


Πολύ όμορφη φίλε MYTILENE!!

----------


## marios73

> Το LI55O5:twisted: στο Πειραιά.Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικα στο φίλο *dimitris* που όποτε έρχεται Χίο-Μυτιλήνη το προτιμάει:mrgreen::twisted:!!!!!!
> LI55O5 OK.jpg


 ΑΠΛΑ Κ-Α-Τ-Α-Π-Λ-Η-Κ-Τ-Ι-Κ-Η!

----------


## MYTILENE

Σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια παιδιά.Το βαποράκι δεμένο σήμερα λόγω απαγορευτικού στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

ας παμε για πρωινη αφιξη του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στο Πειραια
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26990

----------


## Vortigern

> ας παμε για πρωινη αφιξη του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στο Πειραια
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26990


Τελεια Γιαννη..μπραβο!!!
Που εισαι Σταθη δεςςςςςςςς!!!!!! :Surprised:

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> ας παμε για πρωινη αφιξη του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στο Πειραια
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26990


*Μπραβο ρε Γιαννητελεια η φωτο σουLISSOS FANS*

----------


## kapas

> ας παμε για πρωινη αφιξη του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στο Πειραια
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26990


φοβερη φωτο!!! :Wink:

----------


## nickosps

Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία! Πολλά μπράβο!

----------


## Speedkiller

Μιας και βλέπω πως τελικα έχει πολλούς οπαδούς να βάλω και γω μια περσινή πρωινή αναχώρηση προς κρήτη!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27004

Στους λατρεις λοιπόν του πλοίου... :Very Happy:

----------


## kapas

> Μιας και βλέπω πως τελικα έχει πολλούς οπαδούς να βάλω και γω μια περσινή πρωινή αναχώρηση προς κρήτη!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27004
> 
> Στους λατρεις λοιπόν του πλοίου...


μα κυριε speed μας κακομαθαινετε!!!! :Wink:  (εγω προσωπικα θελω παλι λισσος στα χανια αλλα κατι τετοιο πλεον μονο στα ονειρα που λεει και το ασμα) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Μια φωτογραφια του Λισσος αφιερωμενη στους φαν του πλοιου!!!!!*

----------


## dimitris

> Το LI55O5:twisted: στο Πειραιά.Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικα στο φίλο *dimitris* που όποτε έρχεται Χίο-Μυτιλήνη το προτιμάει:mrgreen::twisted:!!!!!!
> LI55O5 OK.jpg


Καλιο αργα παρα ποτε... μολις ειδα το μηνυμα σου και θα συμφωνησω με τον φιλο Sylver δεν φταιω εγω που δεν εχετε καθε μερα καραβι...
παντος 3 φορες χρειαστηκε να κανω το ταξιδι μεταξυ Χιου και Μυτιληνης και τις 3 με διαφορετικο καραβι."Νησος Μυκονος"-"Θεοφιλος"-"Λισσος"
Ωραια φωτογραφια ολων σας Σταυρο,Γιαννη,Κωστα και του φιλου Νησος Μυκονος που δεν ξερω τ ονομα του!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Καλιο αργα παρα ποτε... μολις ειδα το μηνυμα σου και θα συμφωνησω με τον φιλο Sylver δεν φταιω εγω που δεν εχετε καθε μερα καραβι...
> παντος 3 φορες χρειαστηκε να κανω το ταξιδι μεταξυ Χιου και Μυτιληνης και τις 3 με διαφορετικο καραβι."Νησος Μυκονος"-"Θεοφιλος"-"Λισσος"
> Ωραια φωτογραφια ολων σας Σταυρο,Γιαννη,Κωστα και του φιλου Νησος Μυκονος που δεν ξερω τ ονομα του!


*Δημητρη, Γιαννη με λενε και εμενα...!Η παρακατω φωτο αφιερωμενη σε εσενα!!!!
*P1040224.JPG

----------


## dimitris

Οκ Γιαννη σ ευχαριστω να εισαι καλα! :Wink:

----------


## dimitris

Sylver ανεβασες ολη την κινηση απο τον ΝΜΔ το ομορφο αυτο βαπορι που του εβγαλες και τις περισσοτερες φωτογραφιες ουτε μια? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
βεβαια εκτος απο εσενα που ξερω οτι το γουσταρεις να αφιερωσω αυτην τη φωτογραφια και στον MYTILENE που ειναι fun του :Very Happy: 
lissos.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ και ευχαριστώ το φίλο μου ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ και κρυφοΝΕΛΙΤΗ για την αφιέρωση του.............αγαπημένου μου πλοίου:mrgreen: :Razz: :mrgreen:!!!!!Πάντως με το πλοίο δεν έχω ΚΑΝΕΝΑ πρόβλημα,με τους περιφερειάκους αυτού έχω που γίνανε μάγκες από το πουθενά :Wink:

----------


## kapas

> Sylver ανεβασες ολη την κινηση απο τον ΝΜΔ το ομορφο αυτο βαπορι που του εβγαλες και τις περισσοτερες φωτογραφιες ουτε μια?
> βεβαια εκτος απο εσενα που ξερω οτι το γουσταρεις να αφιερωσω αυτην τη φωτογραφια και στον MYTILENE που ειναι fun του
> lissos.jpg


φοβερη φωτο!! ποτε ειναι τραβιγμενη?? αν ειναι προσφατη, σαν να θελει μου φαινεται φρεσκαρισμα... :Cool:

----------


## dimitris

> ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ και ευχαριστώ το φίλο μου ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ και κρυφοΝΕΛΙΤΗ για την αφιέρωση του.............αγαπημένου μου πλοίου:mrgreen::mrgreen:!!!!!


Σταυρο ειμαι φανεροκαραβολατρης!!!
Φιλε kapas ευχαριστω, η φωτογραφια ειναι απο χθες το μεσημερι την ωρα που εκανε ρεμετζο για να δεσει στην θεση του στον Πειραια

----------


## MYTILENE

Θα έκανε κανα δίωρο να δέσει πάλι ε? :Razz:  :Razz: :mrgreen:!!!!
ΥΓ:Έχω και μία ερώτηση-απορία:Έχετε λυσσάξει όλοι με τα πλοία της ΝΕΛ για το χρώμα τους και τη κατάστασή τους,με το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ κανείς -εκτός του φίλου kapas-δεν είπε ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!!!Λόγω ΑΝΕΚ ε :Wink: ?

----------


## dimitris

κοιτα θα σου δωσω μια απαντηση και ψαξε και σε καποια ποστ ποιο πισω να δεις τι εγραφα για το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο οταν ταξιδεψα... στην φωτογραφια αυτη που τραβηξα χθες δειχνει οτι το βαπορι το μαζευουν και οχι οτι ειναι παρατημενο, δεν ξερω αν το λενε μινιο ή ειναι καποιο αλλο υλικο αυτο που βλεπουμε στην πλωρη του πριν μερικες μερες ηταν στην ιδια κατασταση αλλα σημεια του που τωρα ειναι λευκα
επισης εσωτερικα εχει τεραστιους χωρους και καθαρους 
κανεις δεν ειπε οτι ειναι και νεοτευκτο ουτε και highspeed
κατι αλλο που μου εκανε εντυπωση στο ταξιδι μου ηταν οτι εβλεπα παντου μελη του πληρωματος  προθυμοι να εξυπηρετησουν και με το χαμογελο!
σε ενα ταξιδι μου αντιστοιχο με το Θεοφιλος το μονο που με χαλασε σε σχεση με αυτα που αναφερω για το Λισσος ηταν η συμπεριφορα καποιων απο τα μελη του πληρωματος αλλα σε γενικες γραμμες επισης καλα!
 :Wink:

----------


## moutsokwstas

ας μην ξεχναμε οτι το πλοιο αυτο εσωσε κι αυτο με τη δικια του συνδρομη, την κατασταση που δημιουργηθηκε μετα το συμβαν με το θεοφιλο, εως σημερα. αλλιως θα φωναζαν οι μυτιληνιοι το καλοκαιρι ο,τι δεν θα μπορουσε να ερθει ο κοσμος για τις διακοπες του. καλο ειναι να εκτιμουμε καποια πραγματα και να μην κρινουμε τα αλλοτρια.  εδω θα συμφωνησω με τον δημητρη και με αυτα που γραφει.

----------


## marios73

να σας πω καλο το βαπορι, ενα παραπονο το εχω ομως... ολοκληρη δικλινη καμπινα, μια πριζα να βαλω τον φορτιστη του κινητου μου δεν υπηρχε! και εμεινα απο μπαταρια...

----------


## Naias II

> Θα έκανε κανα δίωρο να δέσει πάλι ε?:mrgreen:!!!!
> ΥΓ:Έχω και μία ερώτηση-απορία:Έχετε λυσσάξει όλοι με τα πλοία της ΝΕΛ για το χρώμα τους και τη κατάστασή τους,με το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ κανείς -εκτός του φίλου kapas-δεν είπε ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!!!Λόγω ΑΝΕΚ ε?


Να σου δώσω εγώ μια απάντηση που είμαι ουδέτερος. Ξεκίνησε ένας και τα έβαψε μπλε και πέσανε πάνω και άλλοι να κάνουν το ίδιο. Το θέμα είναι να μην κάνουμε μισές δουλειές. Να μην φαίνεται σαν νερομπογιά. :Sad:

----------


## giorgosss

> Θα έκανε κανα δίωρο να δέσει πάλι ε?:mrgreen:!!!!
> ΥΓ:Έχω και μία ερώτηση-απορία:Έχετε λυσσάξει όλοι με τα πλοία της ΝΕΛ για το χρώμα τους και τη κατάστασή τους,με το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ κανείς -εκτός του φίλου kapas-δεν είπε ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!!!Λόγω ΑΝΕΚ ε?


Κάτσε βρε MYTILENE, εγω τώρα άνοιξα το πισι και θα το έλεγα και εγω πως θέλει επιγόντως βάψιμο

----------


## AegeanIslands

> *Θα έκανε κανα δίωρο να δέσει πάλι ε?*:mrgreen:!!!!
> ΥΓ:Έχω και μία ερώτηση-απορία:Έχετε λυσσάξει όλοι με τα πλοία της ΝΕΛ για το χρώμα τους και τη κατάστασή τους,με το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ κανείς -εκτός του φίλου kapas-δεν είπε ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!!!Λόγω ΑΝΕΚ ε?


Τα ρεμετζα του βαποριου κυμαινονται απο 12 μεχρι 16 λεπτα αναλογως Λιμενα κι ανεξαρτητως καιρικων συνθηκων.Οι δυνατοτητες ελιγμων του πλοιου ειναι ιδιαιτερα περιορισμενες ,γεγονος που θα πρεπε να ειναι αντικειμενο θαυμασμου κι οχι αρνητικης - ειρωνικης κριτικης.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Τα ρεμετζα του βαποριου κυμαινονται απο 12 μεχρι 16 λεπτα αναλογως Λιμενα κι ανεξαρτητως καιρικων συνθηκων.Οι δυνατοτητες ελιγμων του πλοιου ειναι ιδιαιτερα περιορισμενες ,γεγονος που θα πρεπε να ειναι αντικειμενο θαυμασμου κι οχι αρνητικης - ειρωνικης κριτικης.


Χιουμορ είναι!!!εξάλλου το γράφει πως δεν έχει κάτι με το βαπόρι!!! :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον AegeanIslands, αφού και η προσωπική μου παρατήρηση εδώ στον Πειραιά επιβεβαιώνει αυτό που γράφει. Μια μανούβρα "σβέλτη" για τις δυνατότητες του πλοίου και χωρίς χασομέρια...  Όμορφη συνετή και συνεχής.

----------


## sylver23

> Sylver ανεβασες ολη την κινηση απο τον ΝΜΔ το ομορφο αυτο βαπορι που του εβγαλες και τις περισσοτερες φωτογραφιες ουτε μια?
> βεβαια εκτος απο εσενα που ξερω οτι το γουσταρεις να αφιερωσω αυτην τη φωτογραφια και στον MYTILENE που ειναι fun του
> lissos.jpg


δημητρη ηθελα να ανεβασω αλλα περιμενα μπας και το κανεις εσυ..ετσι και αλλιως εχουμε πλεον ολοι καταλαβει οχι οτι απλα δεν εισαι νελιτης αλλα εισαι και αντι-νελιτης
αστειακι παιδια

----------


## scoufgian

> ετσι και αλλιως εχουμε πλεον ολοι καταλαβει οχι οτι απλα δεν εισαι νελιτης αλλα εισαι και αντι-νελιτης


επειδη συλβεστρο ,δηλωσες τι πραγματικα ειναι ο dimitris και δεν κρυφτηκες ,περνα απο τα γραφεια των Νελιτων ,να σε κερασουμε ενα "υποβρυχιο".Τετοια δηλωση τη περιμενα καιρο.Αμα μπορω θα την εκτυπωσω και θα τη κορνιζαρω κιολας!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:Οσο για τη μανουβρα του πλοιου ,εχει τυχει παρα πολλες φορες ,να ειμαι μαρτυρας του ρεμεντζου και αυτο που μπορω να πω ,ειναι οτι το πλοιο συρταρωνεται, σωστα και γρηγορα, για τις δυνατοτητες του.Απλως αυτος ο προεδρος των Νελιτων ειναι λιγο χωρατατζης .........:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Leo

Και με τον scoufgian συμφωνώ και επικροτώ τον όρο "συρταρωνεται". Η μανούβρα όντως σου βγάζει αυτό... Επίσης να πω ότι όντως ο φίλος *MYTILENE* είναι πειραχτήρι και δεν τίθεται θέμα παρεξίγησης...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Chris_Chania

Σε αναζητηση μου στο Ιντερνετ, βρηκα καποιες πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες απο την εποχη που το Lissos μετασκευαζοταν στο Περαμα την δεκαετια του 80. Αφιερωμενες σε οσους αγαπουν ακομα το Lissos εστω κ στα γεραματα του :Smile:  
Πηγή: http://www.landgangen.se/forum/index.php?topic=4899.0

----------


## dimitris

Στην τελευταια φωτογραφια γιατι μου κανει κλικ το πορτοκαλι διπλα? :Wink:

----------


## aris A

panemorfes fwto na rwtisw kati i simerini morfi tis primis tou vaporiou itan etsi prin ti metaskeui?

----------


## Chris_Chania

> panemorfes fwto na rwtisw kati i simerini morfi tis primis tou vaporiou itan etsi prin ti metaskeui?


Απ οσο ξερω κ θυμαμαι, οταν εγινε η μετασκευη στο Περαμα υπηρχε η πλαινη που βλεπουμε στις φωτο πορτα η οποια εκλεισε σε μια μεταγενεστερη μετασκευη καπου στα τελη της δεκαετιας του 90, κ αντιστοιχες αλλαγες εγιναν στα πρυμναιο μπαλκονι οπου εκλεισε κ μπηκαν περισσοτερες καμπινες στην καινουρια μετασκευη. Αν θυμαται καποιος φιλος περισσοτερες λεπτομερειες ας μας βοηθησει :Wink:

----------


## kapas

> Απ οσο ξερω κ θυμαμαι, οταν εγινε η μετασκευη στο Περαμα υπηρχε η πλαινη που βλεπουμε στις φωτο πορτα η οποια εκλεισε σε μια μεταγενεστερη μετασκευη καπου στα τελη της δεκαετιας του 90, κ αντιστοιχες αλλαγες εγιναν στα πρυμναιο μπαλκονι οπου εκλεισε κ μπηκαν περισσοτερες καμπινες στην καινουρια μετασκευη. Αν θυμαται καποιος φιλος περισσοτερες λεπτομερειες ας μας βοηθησει


ακριβως οπως τα ειπες!!! ιδου και φωτο πριν και μετα{συγνωμη, χρησιμοποιω φωτο μελων(δεν θυμαμαι δυστυχως ονοματα:??? :Smile:  που εχουν ηδη ανεβει στο θεμα, ελπιζω να μην μου θυμοσουν...}

----------


## Chris_Chania

> ακριβως οπως τα ειπες!!! ιδου και φωτο πριν και μετα{συγνωμη, χρησιμοποιω φωτο μελων(δεν θυμαμαι δυστυχως ονοματα:??? που εχουν ηδη ανεβει στο θεμα, ελπιζω να μην μου θυμοσουν...}


Thanks για την επιβεβαιωση κ για τις...αποδειξεις φιλε Kapas :Smile: . Σωστα θυμομουν τις αλλαγες, δεν γερασα ακομα :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Και να υποθέσω ότι ότι στην προτελευταία φωτογραφία βρίσκεται μπροστά του το Λατώ ; Αν κάνω λάθος συγχωρέστε με. 
Όσο αφορά την πρύμνη και γενικά την διαμόρφωση των εσωτερικών χώρων, που συζητούσαμε σε κάποια προηγούμενα post με αφορμή τις φωτογραφίες του Συλβέρ, μάλλον για το όλο αποτέλεσμα (είτε θετικό είτε αρνητικό) πρέπει να ευθύνεται η ΑΝΕΚ.

----------


## Speedkiller

Αυτό που βλέπω εγώ είναι οτι έδειχνε πολύ πιο ομορφο οταν το κεραμιδί υφαλοχρωμα κατέβαινε πιο χαμηλά...Το μονο κακό είναι πως έτσι ήταν εμφανή τα sponsons...

----------


## CORFU

Φιλε <<kapas>> η πρωτη φωτο ειναι απο την Κερκυρα οταν Λισσοs και Λατω ηταν στην Αδριατικη.

----------


## kapas

> Φιλε <<kapas>> η πρωτη φωτο ειναι απο την Κερκυρα οταν Λισσοs και Λατω ηταν στην Αδριατικη.


ευχαριστω πολυ.... :Wink:

----------


## Chris_Chania

> Και να υποθέσω ότι ότι στην προτελευταία φωτογραφία βρίσκεται μπροστά του το Λατώ ; Αν κάνω λάθος συγχωρέστε με. 
> 
> 
> Όσο αφορά την πρύμνη και γενικά την διαμόρφωση των εσωτερικών χώρων, που συζητούσαμε σε κάποια προηγούμενα post με αφορμή τις φωτογραφίες του Συλβέρ, μάλλον για το όλο αποτέλεσμα (είτε θετικό είτε αρνητικό) πρέπει να ευθύνεται η ΑΝΕΚ.


Κ εγω νομιζω οτι το LATO ειναι, τα μετασκευαζαν την ιδια περιοδο... :Smile:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Αυτό που βλέπω εγώ είναι οτι έδειχνε πολύ πιο ομορφο οταν το κεραμιδί υφαλοχρωμα κατέβαινε πιο χαμηλά...Το μονο κακό είναι πως έτσι ήταν εμφανή τα sponsons...


ΟΧΙ!!!! Με το άσπρο φαινεται πολύ έντονα το κόψιμο του πλοίου από κάτω ενώ με το κεραμιδί όχι...

----------


## Speedkiller

> ΟΧΙ!!!! Με το άσπρο φαινεται πολύ έντονα το κόψιμο του πλοίου από κάτω ενώ με το κεραμιδί όχι...


Αποψη σου φίλε μου...Ασε να χω την δική μου!!!Μου αρέσει να φαίνεται το κοψιμο!Παρόμοια θα λεγα κ για το βάψιμο του Λατό στα ύφαλα!!!

----------


## Naias II

Να σε ευχαριστήσω φίλε Chris_Chania διότι με τις φωτο έδωσες αφορμή να γνωρίσουμε καλύτερα το Lissos. Πρώτη φορά το βλέπω με τη πλαϊνή πόρτα στη πρύμνη.Να και άλλη μία εδώ

----------


## Chris_Chania

> Να σε ευχαριστήσω φίλε Chris_Chania διότι με τις φωτο έδωσες αφορμή να γνωρίσουμε καλύτερα το Lissos. Πρώτη φορά το βλέπω με τη πλαϊνή πόρτα στη πρύμνη.Να και άλλη μία εδώ


Να σαι καλα φιλε μου, το Lissos το ξερω απο τα πρωτα του χρονια στην Ελλαδα κ θυμαμαι αρκετα καλα κ την τοτε μορφη του η οποια ηταν αρκετα διαφορετικη απο την τωρινη. Εχω ανεβασει μια φωτο απο το 1991 (σελιδα 40 του θεματος αυτου) οπου μπορεις να δεις ξανα την πλαινη πορτα του.. :Wink:

----------


## Ergis

αλημονο....γιαπωνεζος χωρις πλαινο καταπελτη;;;;;;δεν υπαρχει αυτο... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Chris_Chania

Ο πλαινος καταπελτης ηταν στα νιατα του Γιαπωνεζου, τωρα πια εχει γινει ενας...κυριλατος Γιαπωνεζος χωρις πλαινες πορτες :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ergis

ε νε,τωρα ειναι πιο ομορφος..πηγα στην σελιδα 40 αλλα δεν ειδα κανενα ποστ σου

----------


## Chris_Chania

> ε νε,τωρα ειναι πιο ομορφος..πηγα στην σελιδα 40 αλλα δεν ειδα κανενα ποστ σου


Ειναι το Post #792  :Smile:

----------


## Ergis

> Μια παλιά φωτογραφία του Lissos στο λιμάνι της Ανκόνας το καλοκαίρι του 1991. Όπως βλέπετε το βαπόρι στο πίσω μέρος είχε πολλές διαφορές σε σχέση με την τωρινή μορφή του, προσωπικά το προτιμώ όπως είναι τώρα πάντως
> 
> 
> Ζητάω συγνώμη για την κακή ποιότητα της φωτογραφίας, είναι σκαναρισμένη...


αρχοντας ο λισσος.. :Very Happy:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πολύ όμορφες οι φωτογραφίες αυτές, φίλε Chris_Chania

Οι φωτογραφίες αυτές είναι του χρήστη *Blue Funnel Bert* από το *shipsnostalgia.com*
Αυτή είναι η πραγμτική πηγή, ενώ το άλλο forum απλά τις έχει αναδημοσιεύσει.

Ο Blue Funnal Bert έχει τραβήξει εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες από το πέρασμά του στην Ελλάδα, τις οποίες όλοι αξίζει να δουν στο *shipsnostalgia.com*.

----------


## Chris_Chania

> Πολύ όμορφες οι φωτογραφίες αυτές, φίλε Chris_Chania
> 
> Οι φωτογραφίες αυτές είναι του χρήστη *Blue Funnel Bert* από το *shipsnostalgia.com*
> Αυτή είναι η πραγμτική πηγή, ενώ το άλλο forum απλά τις έχει αναδημοσιεύσει.
> 
> Ο Blue Funnal Bert έχει τραβήξει εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες από το πέρασμά του στην Ελλάδα, τις οποίες όλοι αξίζει να δουν στο *shipsnostalgia.com*.


Φιλε Roi σ ευχαριστω για τις ομολογουμενως χρησιμες πληροφοριες για την πηγη των φωτογραφιων, κ καλα εκανες κ ανεφερες τον πραγματικο ιδιοκτητη (ο οποιος συμφωνω οτι εχει κανει πολυ καλη δουλεια :Smile: ). Εγω απλα ανεφερα την πηγη που βρηκα τις φωτογραφιες αυτες, ωστε να ειμαι στα πλαισια της νομιμοτητας του forum που βρισκομαστε :Very Happy:

----------


## CORFU

Φιλε <chris chania> στην φωτο Νο4 το πλοιο που ειναι μπροστα απο το Λισσοs ειναι το Ionian Galaxy και ειναι Μαρτιοs του 1988.

----------


## Chris_Chania

> Φιλε <chris chania> στην φωτο Νο4 το πλοιο που ειναι μπροστα απο το Λισσοs ειναι το Ionian Galaxy και ειναι Μαρτιοs του 1988.


Thanks φιλε Corfu, δεν το ηξερα, μοιαζει αρκετα στο LATO και αφου το μετασκευαζαν μαζι με το LISSOS νομιζα οτι ηταν αυτο... :Wink:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ο φίλος CORFU έχει δίκιο.
Το πλοίο είναι το "Ionian Galaxy" και μπορεί να το δει όποιος θέλει στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία του Blue Funnel Bert

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...7/ppuser/15365

Επίσης, υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες με το *"Λατώ"* και άλλα αρχοντοβάπορα.
Το* "Λατώ"* είναι εδώ:
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...2/ppuser/15365

Μετασκευές "King Minos", "Adriatic Star" και άλλα πολλά.

----------


## Ergis

εχε και φωτογραφιες απο την μετασκευη του λισσος....εμεις οι ελληνες τελικα ειμαστε ο εφιαλτης του καθε γιαπωνεζου ναυπηγου......:shock::shock::shock:

----------


## giorgosss

> Αυτό που βλέπω εγώ είναι οτι έδειχνε πολύ πιο ομορφο οταν το κεραμιδί υφαλοχρωμα κατέβαινε πιο χαμηλά...Το μονο κακό είναι πως έτσι ήταν εμφανή τα sponsons...


Ποιός συμφορουμίτης έχει όρεξη να πει δυο κουβέντες για το τι είναι τα sponsons?? :Razz:

----------


## AegeanIslands

Ψηφιζω υπερ του σβησιματος του κεραμυδι  Bottom Top ASAP με λευκο χρωμα και αντικατασταση του καφε υφαλοχρωματος με μπλε σε Ολα τα πλοια της ΑΝΕΚ !

----------


## Ergis

εγω ειμαι κατα παντως.....δεν μου αρεσει η ιδεα....

----------


## Νaval22

> Ποιός συμφορουμίτης έχει όρεξη να πει δυο κουβέντες για το τι είναι τα sponsons??


είναι απλά οι ζωστήρες,πλωτήρες (δεν ξέρω πως λέγονται ελληνικά) :Very Happy:  :Razz:  που έχει το καράβι γύρω απο την ίσαλο (βλ vera) με δύο λόγια αυτό που κάνουν είναι να μεγαλώσουν την ευστάθεια κατά βάση το GM(δείκτης ευστάθειας του πλοίου),μεγαλώντας τη ρόπη αδράνειας της ισάλου απο την οποία επηρεάζεται κατά πολύ το GM.
Πολύ μπακάλικα όταν πλαταίνει η ίσαλος μεγαλώνει το GM 

επίσης κατεβάζουν λίγο την κατακόρυφη θέση του κέντρου βάρους κάτι που επίσης μεγαλώνει το GM 

αυτά τα ολίγα ελπίζω να μην το είπα πολύ επιστημονικα  :Razz:

----------


## Speedkiller

> είναι απλά οι ζωστήρες,πλωτήρες (δεν ξέρω πως λέγονται ελληνικά) που έχει το καράβι γύρω απο την ίσαλο (βλ vera) με δύο λόγια αυτό που κάνουν είναι να μεγαλώσουν την ευστάθεια κατά βάση το GM(δείκτης ευστάθειας του πλοίου),μεγαλώντας τη ρόπη αδράνειας της ισάλου απο την οποία επηρεάζεται κατά πολύ το GM.
> Πολύ μπακάλικα όταν πλαταίνει η ίσαλος μεγαλώνει το GM 
> 
> επίσης κατεβάζουν λίγο την κατακόρυφη θέση του κέντρου βάρους κάτι που επίσης μεγαλώνει το GM 
> 
> αυτά τα ολίγα ελπίζω να μην το είπα πολύ επιστημονικα



Εγώ έχω πιο επιστημονική εξήγηση...:razz:Μεταλλικές προσθήκες (φουσκώματα) στα πλευρά των πλοίων για καλύτερη ευστάθεια(κ λιγότερο βυθισμα?) !Βλέπε Sardinia Vera,Αλεξανδρα Τ,Απτερα κ Ιονίς κλπ...
Το μόνο που δεν καταλαβα Στέφανε είναι το πως εππηρεάζει την ροπη αδράνειας της ισάλου!!!εννοείς τη ροπή αδράνειας του πλοιου ως προς τις πλευρικές περιστροφές (γυρσίματα) ?:-?

----------


## Νaval22

> Το μόνο που δεν καταλαβα Στέφανε είναι το πως εππηρεάζει την ροπη αδράνειας της ισάλου!!!εννοείς τη ροπή αδράνειας του πλοιου ως προς τις πλευρικές περιστροφές (γυρσίματα) ?:-?


της ισάλου,σαν επίπεδο,δίοτι η ροπή αδράνειας της ισάλου που προκύπτει απο το ολοκλήρωμα ως πρός τον διαμήκη άξονα συμμετρίας,όταν διαιρεθεί με τον όγκο εκτοπίσματος(βυθισμένος όγκος του πλοίου) δίνει την εγκάρσια μετακεντρική ακτίνα η οποία είναι συνδεδεμένη με τις εγκάρσιες κλισεις του πλοίου,μιας και είναι μια απο τις συνιστώσες δημιουργίας του εγκάρσιου μετακεντρικού ύψους GM

----------


## Speedkiller

> της ισάλου,σαν επίπεδο,δίοτι η ροπή αδράνειας της ισάλου που προκύπτει απο το ολοκλήρωμα ως πρός τον διαμήκη άξονα συμμετρίας,όταν διαιρεθεί με τον όγκο εκτοπίσματος(βυθισμένος όγκος του πλοίου) δίνει την εγκάρσια μετακεντρική ακτίνα η οποία είναι συνδεδεμένη με τις εγκάρσιες κλισεις του πλοίου,μιας και είναι μια απο τις συνιστώσες δημιουργίας του εγκάρσιου μετακεντρικού ύψους GM



Μαλιστα! :Very Happy: Μου πηρε 5 λεπτα να το επεξεργαστώ αλλά νομίζω πως κατάλαβα!!!Απλά την ευστάθεια του πλοιου δεν την επιρρεάζουν και οι υπερκατασκευές κλπ???και η ροπή αδράνειας του πλοιου συνολικά ως προς την Ισαλο?

----------


## giorgosss

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλοι κώστα και στέφανε! Δηλαδή  αυτό το πλατεμα που κάνουν τα ύφαλα στη μέση είναι τα sponsons? και εγώ νόμιζα ότι ήταν έτσι από τη μαμα του...

----------


## Νaval22

> Μαλιστα!Μου πηρε 5 λεπτα να το επεξεργαστώ αλλά νομίζω πως κατάλαβα!!!Απλά την ευστάθεια του πλοιου δεν την επιρρεάζουν και οι υπερκατασκευές κλπ???και η ροπή αδράνειας του πλοιου συνολικά ως προς την Ισαλο?


λοιπόν η αρχική ευστάθεια,που προσδιορίζεται απο το μετακεντρικό ύψος GM καθόριζεται απο τρία πράγματα
1)κατακόρυφη θέση κέντρου άντωσης(κεντρο βυθισμένου όγκου)
2)Μετακεντρική ακτίνα(βλ παραπαν)
3)Κέντρο βάρος πλοίου

Οι υπερκατασκευές επηρεάζουν ώς προς το κέντρο βάρος διότι το ανυψώνουν και επηρεάζουν αρνητικά το GM,ειδικά σε περιπτώσεις μετασκευών πρέπει να ελεγχεται διεξοδικά το GM και η τυχόν επίκυνδυνη μείωση του που οδηγεί συνήθως στη τοποθέτηση sponsons

----------


## KOKAKIS

kakogousto asteio apodhxthhke h apopsinh thlefwnikh farsa gia tromokratiko xtyphma me vomva sto Lissos prhn lysei kai o teleytais kavos tou ploiou kata ton apoplou stis 7!Aksizei na shmeiwthei oti h kinhtopoihsh twn limenikwn arwn htan amesh kathws kai ena megalo mpravo ston kapetanio kai tous aksiwmatikous kathws kai to plhrwma pou antedrasan amesa kai grhgora sthn egkatalhpsh tou ploiou opws orizetai se aytes tis katastaseis se xrono pou pragmatika tha htan aksiozhleuto kai pros paradeigma gia semhnaria!
Oloi htan stis theseis tous gia na ypodeiksoun ston kosmo to ti prepei na kanoun kai propantwn kataferan na krathsoun thn hremia kai ton paniko twn epivenwntwn.PRAGMATIKA ena megalo sygxarhthria!!!

----------


## MYTILENE

> kakogousto asteio apodhxthhke h apopsinh thlefwnikh farsa gia tromokratiko xtyphma me vomva sto Lissos prhn lysei kai o teleytais kavos tou ploiou kata ton apoplou stis 7!Aksizei na shmeiwthei oti h kinhtopoihsh twn limenikwn arwn htan amesh kathws kai ena megalo mpravo ston kapetanio kai tous aksiwmatikous kathws kai to plhrwma pou antedrasan amesa kai grhgora sthn egkatalhpsh tou ploiou opws orizetai se aytes tis katastaseis se xrono pou pragmatika tha htan aksiozhleuto kai pros paradeigma gia semhnaria!
> Oloi htan stis theseis tous gia na ypodeiksoun ston kosmo to ti prepei na kanoun kai propantwn kataferan na krathsoun thn hremia kai ton paniko twn epivenwntwn.PRAGMATIKA ena megalo sygxarhthria!!!


Προτείνω να σε κάνουν απόσπαση στο διαφημιστικό τμήμα της ΑΝΕΚ :Razz: !!!!Κόιτα φίλε μου,όταν από τότε που μπήκε το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ κανόνισε/κανόνισανε :Wink:  να είναι *ΜΟΝΟ* του για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη κάθε Τρίτη-Πέμπτη-Κυριακή και τις υπόλοιπες μέρες να έχει 2-3 πλοία σε απόσταση 1 ώρας, ''λογικό'' είναι-σε αυτό το σημείο φτάσαμε να το βλέπουμε λογικό :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): - αν το χάνει κάποιος να πέρνει τηλ. για βόμβες και λοιπές πα....ριες αλλιώς θα περιμένει ΤΑ επόμενα-ΟΧΙ ΑΝΕΚ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ-......την επόμενη μέρα :Wink: !!!!Ευχαριστώ....

----------


## dimitris

Σταυρο το μηνυμα σου ειναι λιγο αστοχο νομιζω το οτι το πληρωμα εκανε οτι επρεπε να κανει στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση δεν εχει να κανει με το ποιοι κανονισανε και τι...
το οτι ο φιλος μας το αναφερει καλα κανει και το αναφερει ο ιδιο καλο θα ηταν αν γινοταν και σε αλλο πλοιο οποιαδηποτε εταιρειας ...
ας φροντιζε η ιδια η ΝΕΛ να ειχε πλοιο και να μην υπηρχε αυτη τι στιγμη το Λισσος!
Για μενα που ειμαι "εξω απο τα πραγματα" καλα εκανε η ΑΝΕΚ και μπηκε στη γραμμη, για πες μου τι θα γινοταν αν δεν εμπαινε? θα ειχατε μονο το Μυτιληνη? συγνωμη ξεχασα υπαρχει και το "Χιος" 
τη ιδια αποψη εχω και για την HSW που ηρθε στην γραμμη της Παρο Ναξιας με το "Μυκονος" και για την ΖΑΝΤΕ με τον "Κοραη" και η ΑΝΕΚ με το "Πρεβελης" απο την ανοιξη περυσι
μιας και ειμαι απο την Ναξο και ως γνωστον blueσταρακιας, να λειτουργησει ο ανταγωνισμος ομως προς ωφελος των νησιωτων!

----------


## MYTILENE

> Σταυρο το μηνυμα σου ειναι λιγο αστοχο νομιζω το οτι το πληρωμα εκανε οτι επρεπε να κανει στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση δεν εχει να κανει με το ποιοι κανονισανε και τι...
> το οτι ο φιλος μας το αναφερει καλα κανει και το αναφερει ο ιδιο καλο θα ηταν αν γινοταν και σε αλλο πλοιο οποιαδηποτε εταιρειας ...
> ας φροντιζε η ιδια η ΝΕΛ να ειχε πλοιο και να μην υπηρχε αυτη τι στιγμη το Λισσος!
> Για μενα που ειμαι "εξω απο τα πραγματα" καλα εκανε η ΑΝΕΚ και μπηκε στη γραμμη, για πες μου τι θα γινοταν αν δεν εμπαινε? θα ειχατε μονο το Μυτιληνη?
> τη ιδια αποψη εχω και για την HSW που ηρθε στην γραμμη της Παρο Ναξιας με το "Μυκονος" και για την ΖΑΝΤΕ με τον "Κοραη" 
> μιας και ειμαι απο την Ναξο και ως γνωστον blueσταρακιας, να λειτουργησει ο ανταγωνισμος προς ωφελος των νησιωτων!


Καλέ μου φίλε Δημήτρη,δεν έθιξα το πλήρωμα ούτε είπα ποτέ:Κακώς μπήκε το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ και δεν μείναμε με το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ και το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ!!!Μακάρι να έρθουν και άλλοι όπως πχ τότε με το ατύχημα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): (???) του ΤΕΟ ήθελε να μπεί ο Αγούδημος με το ΑΝΘΗ-ΜΑΡΙΝΑ :Wink: !!!Απλά αν το ψάξεις η ΑΝΕΚ με τη μαγκιά της ή με οποιοδήποτε άλλο τρόπο θές έχει δημιουργήσει ένα μικρό μονοπώλιο και αυτό τόνισα σε συνδυασμό με το πείραγμα πρός τον φίλο ΚΟΚΑΚΙ!!!!Αν δεν το έχεις ψάξει ήδη, σου παραθέτω ενδεικτικά τα δρομολόγια από Μυτιλήνη-Χίο-Πειραιά:
*Δευτέρα:ΛΙΣΣΟΣ 1800*
Τρίτη:Ν.ΧΙΟΣ 1330-ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ 1600-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 1800
*Τετάρτη:ΛΙΣΣΟΣ 1800*
Πέμπτη:Ν.ΧΙΟΣ 0645-ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ 1600-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 1800
*Παρασκεύη*-για τα μάτια βάλαμε το ΧΙΟΣ 0645 :Very Happy: -*ΛΙΣΣΟΣ 1800*
Σάββατο:Ν.ΧΙΟΣ 0645
Κυριακή:Ν.ΧΙΟΣ 1330-ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ 1600-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 1800
Αυτό είναι ανταγωνισμός :Wink: ????

----------


## +επιβάτης

Με την ελπίδα να φανώ λίγο χρήσιμος στο διάλογο που αναπτύχθηκε, κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, τα ταξίδια για τα νησιά που διαρκούν πάνω απο 9 -10 ώρες σαν επιβάτης νομίζω ότι εξυπηρετούμε όταν ταξιδεύω σε αυτό που λέμε "νεκρές ώρες". Οπότε τα κατάλληλα με αυτή την έννοια δρομολόγια είναι τα βραδυνά. (Βλέπε Κρήτη, οπου και εκεί πιστεύω ότι δεν θα ευδοκιμήσει με ένα μόνο πλοίο η ssf, όπως έδειξε το παραδειγμα των Χανίων) Όλα τα άλλα είναι βάρβαρα ωράρια και γίνονται ελλείψει πλοίων και ανταποκρίσεων. Εξυπηρετούν πιό πολύ τη νεολαία: φοιτητές, φαντάρους κλπ. που δεν είναι οι κύριοι πελάτες - στόχοι των εταιρειών. Ποιός θα πάει να κάνει τη δουλειά του ας πούμε στην Αθήνα ξεκινώντας μεσημέρι από κάποιο μακρινό νησί.
Επίσης όσον αφορά τον ανταγωνισμό θα το ξαναπώ.
Μην περιμένουμε πολλά πλοία σε κάποια γραμμή, με καλές υπηρεσίες, φθηνά εισιτήρια και μεγάλες ταχύτητες.
Επιχειρηματικά δεν στέκει.

----------


## Ergis

αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους λατρες του.....μεσα απο το μπλου σταρ ναξος...

----------


## Ergis

αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους λατρες του.....μεσα απο το μπλου σταρ ναξος...

----------


## Ergis

αλλη  μια στην γνωστη παλια του θεση.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## johny18

ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ... ΣΕ ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ ΤΗΣ ΧΙΟΥ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΟΤΙ ΧΘΕΣ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΧΙΟΥ ΣΤΙΣ 21:55 ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΗΣΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΒΟΜΒΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ... ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΕ ΣΤΙΣ 23:05 ΓΙΑ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ... ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΛΕΝΕ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΗΤΑΝ Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ ΦΑΡΣΕΡ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΕ ...

----------


## M.D.I

> Προτείνω να σε κάνουν απόσπαση στο διαφημιστικό τμήμα της ΑΝΕΚ!!!!Κόιτα φίλε μου,όταν από τότε που μπήκε το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ κανόνισε/κανόνισανε να είναι *ΜΟΝΟ* του για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη κάθε Τρίτη-Πέμπτη-Κυριακή και τις υπόλοιπες μέρες να έχει 2-3 πλοία σε απόσταση 1 ώρας, ''λογικό'' είναι-σε αυτό το σημείο φτάσαμε να το βλέπουμε λογικό- αν το χάνει κάποιος να πέρνει τηλ. για βόμβες και λοιπές πα....ριες αλλιώς θα περιμένει ΤΑ επόμενα-ΟΧΙ ΑΝΕΚ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ-......την επόμενη μέρα!!!!Ευχαριστώ....


ΤΟ ΓΚΑΡΑΖ ΤΟΥ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ΧΩΡΑΕΙ ΟΣΑ ΤΩΝ ΑΛΛΩΝ ΔΥΟ ΜΑΖΙ.ΜΗΠΩΣ ,ΦΙΛΕ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΛΟΓΟΣ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΙΣΟΦΑΡΙΖΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΚΟΡ ΕΝΑΝΤΙ ΤΩΝ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ-ΧΙΟΣ?ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑΝ,ΦΑΝΤΑΖΟΜΑΙ ''ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ'' ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΤΙ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΟ...ΘΑ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ.ΑΛΛΑΞΑΝΕ ΟΜΩΣ ΟΙ ΕΠΟΧΕΣ.ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ.

----------


## M.D.I

> Καλέ μου φίλε Δημήτρη,δεν έθιξα το πλήρωμα ούτε είπα ποτέ:Κακώς μπήκε το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ και δεν μείναμε με το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ και το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ!!!Μακάρι να έρθουν και άλλοι όπως πχ τότε με το ατύχημα(???) του ΤΕΟ ήθελε να μπεί ο Αγούδημος με το ΑΝΘΗ-ΜΑΡΙΝΑ!!!Απλά αν το ψάξεις η ΑΝΕΚ με τη μαγκιά της ή με οποιοδήποτε άλλο τρόπο θές έχει δημιουργήσει ένα μικρό μονοπώλιο και αυτό τόνισα σε συνδυασμό με το πείραγμα πρός τον φίλο ΚΟΚΑΚΙ!!!!Αν δεν το έχεις ψάξει ήδη, σου παραθέτω ενδεικτικά τα δρομολόγια από Μυτιλήνη-Χίο-Πειραιά:
> *Δευτέρα:ΛΙΣΣΟΣ 1800*
> Τρίτη:Ν.ΧΙΟΣ 1330-ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ 1600-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 1800
> *Τετάρτη:ΛΙΣΣΟΣ 1800*
> Πέμπτη:Ν.ΧΙΟΣ 0645-ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ 1600-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 1800
> *Παρασκεύη*-για τα μάτια βάλαμε το ΧΙΟΣ 0645-*ΛΙΣΣΟΣ 1800*
> Σάββατο:Ν.ΧΙΟΣ 0645
> Κυριακή:Ν.ΧΙΟΣ 1330-ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ 1600-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 1800
> Αυτό είναι ανταγωνισμός????


ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΝΤΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟ Η ΝΕΛ?'Η ΜΗΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΡΑΤΤΕΙ Η ΕΛΛΕΝΙΚ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙ Η ΜΑΜΑ ΑΝΕΚ?ΑΣ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΑΝΕ ΟΙ ΠΑΛΙΟΙ ΤΗΣ ΔΙΟΙΚΗΣΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΝΕΛ,ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ  ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΨΕΚΑΣΤΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΑΖΑΞ.

----------


## DROGBA21

ΜΗΠΩΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΙΔΙΑ ΠΟΡΕΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΛΑΖΕΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ

----------


## Leo

Για να κάνει το ταξίδι πιο "άνετο" για τον επιβάτη... και μόνο αυτό. Καμιά άλλη εξήγηση... και αυτό είναι θέμα Πλοιάρχου... Ένας άλλος μπορεί να έκανε κάτι άλλο, κατά την κρίση του σωστότερο κλπ.

----------


## gpav

Το πρωί είχε ένα απαράδεκτο καφέ μπάλωμα απο τα αριστερά(μίνιο :Wink:  απο πάνω εως κατω... τόσο δύσκολο είναι να το μαζεψουν μέσα 3-4 μέρες να του ρίξουν ενα καλο φρεσκάρισμα; 
προσεχώς και φωτογραφία(αν το πετύχω...)

----------


## Νaval22

εντάξει πρέπει να γίνει και μια συντήρηση,το ότι ήταν μινιαρισμένο δεν είναι κατακριτέο,εξάλλου η ΑΝΕΚ απο ότι φαίνεται προσέχει το βάψιμο και την εμφάνιση των πλοίων της............

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Γιατί το Λισσός αυτήν την ώρα (22.50) το δείχνει το AIS να κατευθύνεται προς *το στενό Τήνου - Ανδρου;* 
Περνάει μέσα από αυτό το στενό ανεβαίνοντας για Χίο - Μυτιλήνη;

----------


## theofilos-ship

απο εκει κρινει καλυτερα ο καπετανιος να παει.και απο αυτα τα στενα περναει απο την αρχη των δρομολογιων χιου-μυτιληνης

----------


## sylver23

γενικα οπως λεει και ο theofilos ship ο καπετανιος κρινει απο που πρεπει να παει συνηθως λογω καιρου.
και απο οτι ξερουμε το λισσος γενικα κουναει.
ας το δουμε στον πειραια την ωρα που εκανε την μανουβρα του για να δεσει.εκεινη την μερα ειχαμε κατεβει καποια μελη κατω και το τραβηξαμε ,ετσι οπως μιλουσαμε και χαζευαμε το λιμπερτι, καμποσες φωτο.το γιατι δεν το καταλαβαμε βεβαια ...

----------


## vinman

..πολύ φορτηγό γύρω απο το πλοίο..

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28298

----------


## moutsokwstas

> ..πολύ φορτηγό γύρω απο το πλοίο..
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28298


οι κρητικοι δεν ειναι κοροιδα, καποιοι αλλοι να τα βλεπουν αυτα, ονοματα δεν λεμε...

----------


## giorgosss

Κρίνωντας απο την φωτογραφία το Λισσός έχει όντως stern thruster?!?

----------


## Speedkiller

> Κρίνωντας απο την φωτογραφία το Λισσός έχει όντως stern thruster?!?


Να σου πω τωρα που το λες το παρατηρω κ γω???Για να χει τη "σημανση" αυτή λογικα θα έχει!!!Εχω μεγάλη περιέργια πως είναι απο κάτω αυτό το πλοιο....:???:

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> Να σου πω τωρα που το λες το παρατηρω κ γω???Για να χει τη "σημανση" αυτή λογικα θα έχει!!!Εχω μεγάλη περιέργια πως είναι απο κάτω αυτό το πλοιο....:???:


και εγω φιλε speedkiller ειμαι περιεργος vα δω πως ειναι ο βαπορας απο κατω :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

> και εγω φιλε speedkiller ειμαι περιεργος vα δω πως ειναι ο βαπορας απο κατω


...ματάκηδες...:-D:-D:-D

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> ...ματάκηδες...:-D:-D:-D


Να μας εδεινε και κανεις λιγο ματι απο κανενα δεξαμενισμο του βαπορα,καλα θα ηταν :Wink:

----------


## kapas

πρεπει να σας πω οτι ο βαπορας γυριζει στο λιμανι μιση ωρα μετα την αναχωριση!!!! δεν μου μοιαζει με δοκιμαστικο..... :Confused:  ας μας διαφωτισει καποιος....

----------


## johny18

ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΞΕΧΑΣΕ ΚΑΤΙ ???

----------


## milos express

mallon apagoreytiko gia v. egeo

----------


## johny18

ΤΟ ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ ΟΜΩΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΥΝΕΤΑΙ ΠΡΟΣ ΧΙΟ ??? ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ???

----------


## scoufgian

αυτο λεω κι εγω αλλα επρεπε να φυγουν απο το πειραια για να το παρουν ειδηση?ταλαιπωρεια και για το πλοιο αλλα και για τους επιβατες

----------


## vasilis video

ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΕΜΑΘΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΓΥΡΙΣΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ???

----------


## scoufgian

> ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΕΜΑΘΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΓΥΡΙΣΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ???


του δωσανε απαγορευτικο αποπλου λογω καιρου,κανα μισαωρο αφοτου ειχε φυγει απο το λιμανι του Πειραια

----------


## vasilis video

Καλημέρα φίλε μου και σ'ευχαριστώ. Και επειδή είμαι ερευνητικός! Το απαγορευτικό ισχύει ακομα? Γιατί το LISSOS δεν φαίνεται πουθενά!!!!!!

----------


## scoufgian

το πλοιο βρισκεται στο λιμανι του Πειραια στη γνωστη του θεση.Απλως κατι εχει γινει με το Ais

----------


## dimitris

Και ετοιμαζεται γι αποπλου σε λιγα λεπτα... 17:00 :Wink:

----------


## lissos

"Η υπερεντατικοποίηση και άγρια εκμετάλλευση των πληρωμάτων από τους εφοπλιστές είχε ως αποτέλεσμα την *Κυριακή το πρωί να αφήσει την τελευταία του πνοή στο ακτοπλοϊκό πλοίο &#171;ΛΙΣΣΟΣ&#187; ο 47χρονος μάγειρας του πλοίου*. &#171;Εφυγε&#187; αβοήθητος, από καρδιακό επεισόδιο, μέσα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία &#171;ΑΝΕΚ&#187; δεν είχε γιατρό στο πλοίο... 
_
Πως γνεται ρε γαμωτο εν ετει 2009,εργαζοενοι να πεθαινουν αβοηθητοι,χωρις καμια απολυτως ιατρικη υποστηριξη και μαλιστα μεσα σε κεντρικα λιμανια...οπως αυτο του Πειραια...
Και ρωταμε...
Ποσα απο τα καραβια που πραγματοποιουν μεγαλες αποστασεις εχουν μισθωμενους γιατρους στο πληρωμα τους;;;;"

_http://prezatv.blogspot.com/2009/02/47.html

----------


## kapas

> "Η υπερεντατικοποίηση και άγρια εκμετάλλευση των πληρωμάτων από τους εφοπλιστές είχε ως αποτέλεσμα την *Κυριακή το πρωί να αφήσει την τελευταία του πνοή στο ακτοπλοϊκό πλοίο «ΛΙΣΣΟΣ» ο 47χρονος μάγειρας του πλοίου*. «Εφυγε» αβοήθητος, από καρδιακό επεισόδιο, μέσα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία «ΑΝΕΚ» δεν είχε γιατρό στο πλοίο... 
> 
> _Πως γνεται ρε γαμωτο εν ετει 2009,εργαζοενοι να πεθαινουν αβοηθητοι,χωρις καμια απολυτως ιατρικη υποστηριξη και μαλιστα μεσα σε κεντρικα λιμανια...οπως αυτο του Πειραια..._
> _Και ρωταμε..._
> _Ποσα απο τα καραβια που πραγματοποιουν μεγαλες αποστασεις εχουν μισθωμενους γιατρους στο πληρωμα τους;;;;"_
> 
> http://prezatv.blogspot.com/2009/02/47.html


λυπαμαι πολυ.... πολλες φορες σε ταξιδια μου, εχω ακουσει απο τα ηχεια να ρωτανε αν υπαρχει γιατρος στο πλοιο, και τις περισσοτερες φορες στο λισσος.... :Sad:

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> "Η υπερεντατικοποίηση και άγρια εκμετάλλευση των πληρωμάτων από τους εφοπλιστές είχε ως αποτέλεσμα την *Κυριακή το πρωί να αφήσει την τελευταία του πνοή στο ακτοπλοϊκό πλοίο «ΛΙΣΣΟΣ» ο 47χρονος μάγειρας του πλοίου*. «Εφυγε» αβοήθητος, από καρδιακό επεισόδιο, μέσα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία «ΑΝΕΚ» δεν είχε γιατρό στο πλοίο... 
> _
> Πως γνεται ρε γαμωτο εν ετει 2009,εργαζοενοι να πεθαινουν αβοηθητοι,χωρις καμια απολυτως ιατρικη υποστηριξη και μαλιστα μεσα σε κεντρικα λιμανια...οπως αυτο του Πειραια...
> Και ρωταμε...
> Ποσα απο τα καραβια που πραγματοποιουν μεγαλες αποστασεις εχουν μισθωμενους γιατρους στο πληρωμα τους;;;;"
> 
> _http://prezatv.blogspot.com/2009/02/47.html


κριμα :Sad: ας ειναι ελαφρυ το χωμα που τον σκεπαζει :Sad: *LISSOS FANS*

----------


## moutsokwstas

με αφορμη αυτο το λυπηρο γεγονος, καποτε ειχε θεσπιστει η θεση του γιατρου στα πλοια, αλλα μαλλον δεν προχωρησε η κινηση αυτη, λογω εξαντλητικων ωραριων, συνθηκων εργασιας, αμοιβων, παντως για καποιο λογο εγκαταλειφθηκε η ιδεα αν δεν κανω λαθος.

----------


## Νaval22

μέχρι το 2007 θυμάμαι πώς όλα τα πλοία της μεγάλης ακτοπλοιας είχαν γιατρό,που συνήθως ήταν αγροτικός,τώρα μετά δεν ξέρω αν σταμάτησε

----------


## vasilis video

Καλημέρα σε ολους

Είναι τραγικό να πεθαίνει κάποιος στον χώρο της εργασίας του χωρίς να υπάρχει δυνατότητα για μια βοήθεια. Είναι απαράδεκτο για το Λισσός (και καθε καράβι της Ελλην. ακτοπλοίας) που εχει την δυνατότητα 1900 επιβατών συν το πλήρωμα να μην εχει εναν γιατρό εστω για πρώτες βοήθειες.

----------


## sylver23

θα επρεπε ολα τα πλοια να εχουν γιατρο.εχουμε γιατρους ανεργους,εχουμε θεσεις και σε νοσοκομεια αλλα και σε πλοια που θα επρεπε κανονικα και ειναι τοσο δυσκολο πια να τα ΄΄ταριαξουνε΄΄ .και φυσικα δεν ειναι μονο η ανεκ που δεν εχει γιατρους αλλα τα περισσοτερα αν οχι ολα της ακτοπλοιας μας.
παλαιοτερα θυμαμαι στα κυκλαδιτικα τουλαχιστον που ταξιδευω εγω πριν την αναχωρηση εκανα 2 ανακοινωσεις αν υπαρχει γιατρος να το δηλωσει στην ρεσεψιον.ειναι 2-3 χρονια τωρα που αυτην την ανακοινωση δεν την εχω ακουσει.αλλο να ξερεις αν υπαρχει γιατρος και σε 3 λεπτα να τον βρεις και αλλο να ψαχνεις εκεινη την ωρα και να κανεις ανακοινωσεις.
ξεφυγαμε παντως λιγο και καλο θα ηταν αμα θελουμε να το συνεχισουμε να ανοιχτει ενα νεο θεμα

----------


## dimitris

Για τον "Ποντιος-Θεσσαλονικη" υπαρχει αλλος φαν του πλοιου? :Very Happy: 
lissos.JPG

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> Για τον "Ποντιος-Θεσσαλονικη" υπαρχει αλλος φαν του πλοιου?
> lissos.JPG


  ευχαριστω πολυ Δημητρη να εισαι καλα :Wink:

----------


## kapas

> Για τον "Ποντιος-Θεσσαλονικη" υπαρχει αλλος φαν του πλοιου?
> lissos.JPG


εε ειμαι και εγω εδω!!!! :Mad:  χαχα ωραια φωτο.... :Wink:

----------


## agnostos

Μήπως θέλει ένα βαψιματάκι??? λέω τώρα εγώ μήπως... 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## lissos

E...Θέλει οσο να ναι...
Σαν να είναι παροπλισμένο δείχνει.

----------


## Naias II

Εντάξει καλούτσικο είναι το χρώμα του. Μπας στα βαπόρια της Μυτιλήνης έπεσε καμιά επιδημία να τους σκάει το όνομά τους και δεν το ξέρουμε? :mrgreen:

----------


## MYTILENE

Πάντως παιδιά πιστεύω οτι η ΑΝΕΚ έχει ανεβάσει πολύ τα στάνταρ στη Χίο-Μυτιλήνη με το πλοίο,ειδικά στην ταχύτητα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ............εκεί που μέχρι και ο ΤΕΟ έκανε στα χάλια του 14 ώρες τώρα το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ φεύγει 19:00 από Πειραιά και έρχεται Μυτιλήνη 09:20 :Razz:  :Razz: !!!¶ντε και 20ώρο :Razz:

----------


## scoufgian

> Πάντως παιδιά πιστεύω οτι η ΑΝΕΚ έχει ανεβάσει πολύ τα στάνταρ στη Χίο-Μυτιλήνη με το πλοίο,ειδικά στην ταχύτητα............εκεί που μέχρι και ο ΤΕΟ έκανε στα χάλια του 14 ώρες τώρα το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ φεύγει 19:00 από Πειραιά και έρχεται Μυτιλήνη 09:20!!!¶ντε και 20ώρο


κανε δουλεια σου εσυ Νελιτη............Ασε τις μπιχτες.......

----------


## Νaval22

> Πάντως παιδιά πιστεύω οτι η ΑΝΕΚ έχει ανεβάσει πολύ τα στάνταρ στη Χίο-Μυτιλήνη με το πλοίο,ειδικά στην ταχύτητα............εκεί που μέχρι και ο ΤΕΟ έκανε στα χάλια του 14 ώρες τώρα το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ φεύγει 19:00 από Πειραιά και έρχεται Μυτιλήνη 09:20!!!¶ντε και 20ώρο


Μια χαρά  :Wink:  αξίζε στους Μυτιλήνιους μια τέτοια αναβάθμιση εγώ πολύ το χαίρομαι  :Razz:  ας πρόσεχαν.........σιγά που τους νοιάζει δλδ αλλά.....

----------


## scoufgian

> Μια χαρά  αξίζε στους Μυτιλήνιους μια τέτοια αναβάθμιση εγώ πολύ το χαίρομαι  ας πρόσεχαν.........σιγά που τους νοιάζει δλδ αλλά.....


 αλλος απο δω!!!βρε καθηστε ησυχα.Τι ειναι τουτοι!!!

----------


## tasos_33

me ths trelles pories pou xarazei tha to ftasei kai to 20wro seigoura. :Razz:

----------


## polykas

_Λισσός με φόντο το Εξ.Αφροδίτη..._

3.jpg

----------


## f/b kefalonia

πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια φιλε μου πολυκα!!!!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## ndimitr93

Πρώτη φορά βλέπω την πλώρη του καθαρή!!!!!!! Σε όλες τις προηγούμενες φώτο όλο και κάτι θα έχει.....

----------


## Naias II

Σωστός ειδικά τώρα πρέπει να έχει την επιδημία του Β.Αιγαίου που σβήνονται τα ονόματα στη πλώρη :mrgreen:

----------


## DROGBA21

ΜΕ ΤΟΣΑ ΦΟΡΤΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΙΜΑ ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΡΕΛΕΣ ΠΟΡΕΙΕΣ

----------


## DROGBA21

ΜΕ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΦΟΡΤΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΠΡΙΜΑ ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΕΙ ΣΩΣΤΑ

----------


## tasos_33

an den mporei na mhn ta pernei,exei kialla ploia h gramei h na balloun ena cargo,h epibates den ftene tipota na kanoun 3-4 wres parapano.(auta ta leo mh kakoproereta den exw katei me to ploio).

----------


## DROGBA21

ΦΙΛΕ ΤΑΣΟ ΔΕΝ ΛΕΩ ΦΟΡΤΙΑ ΤΑ ΦΟΡΤΗΓΑ ΠΟΥ ΦΟΡΤΩΝΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΙΣ ΥΠΕΡΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΠΕΛΤΗ

----------


## tasos_33

sostos..aytes tis eixa ksexasei :Very Happy:

----------


## Νaval22

το ότι το συγκεκριμένο καράβι κουνάει πολύ είναι γνωστό,αλλά αυτό δεν δικιολογεί τις τόσο μεγάλες καθυστερήσεις που έχει,στο κάτω κάτω τόσα χρόνια στο αιγαίο είναι,δεν ήρθε χτές,στα χανιά γιατί ήταν συνεπές και εδώ δεν μπορεί?

----------


## tasos_33

na sou pw ti gnomimou file stefano.pisteyw 1)oti ftei to pleio diladei den exei kalli eustathia,giatei apo kafirea mexri venetiko xiou ta briskoun skoura 2)o kapetanios den einai kai toso empiros gia aytes tis grames alla gia anixtes thallases??

----------


## Naias II

Ο καπετάνιος μια χαρά είναι. Αλήθεια κουνάει το Λισσός; Δεν έχω ταξιδέψει μαζί του, αλλά στο αφιέρωμα του Εφοπλιστή αναφέρεται ότι με καιρό δεν καταλαβαίνουν τίποτα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tasos_33

stin grammi tis kritis mporei na min kounouse giati panta tis perisoteres fores einai plora-prima.enw se auti epidei stin ousia stauroni to aigeo,den ta paei polli kalla apo oti akouo..

----------


## kapas

μιας και εχω ταξιδεψει μαζι του πολλες φορες μπορω οτι κουναει φυσιολογικα οπως ολα τα πλοια σε κακες κερικες συνθηκες.... μπορει και καποιες φορες να κουναει λιγο παραπανω αναλογα με την φορα του ανεμου.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Speedkiller

> Ο καπετάνιος μια χαρά είναι. Αλήθεια κουνάει το Λισσός; Δεν έχω ταξιδέψει μαζί του, αλλά στο αφιέρωμα του Εφοπλιστή αναφέρεται ότι με καιρό δεν καταλαβαίνουν τίποτα



Λογικό είναι στα πλαισια διαφήμισης να ειπώθηκαν κ 5 πραγματάκια λίγο έξω απ την πραγματικότητα και να τονίστηκαν τα οποιο προτερήματα και όχι τα κουσουρια του πλοιου... :Wink: 
Kapas μη με δείρεις...Δεν έχω σκοπό να στο προσβάλλω!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Naias II

> stin grammi tis kritis mporei na min kounouse giati panta tis perisoteres fores einai plora-prima.enw se auti epidei stin ousia stauroni to aigeo,den ta paei polli kalla apo oti akouo..


Συγνώμη ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι το αφιέρωμα ήταν για τη γραμμή Χίου-Μυτιλήνης όχι για τη Κρήτη

----------


## AegeanIslands

> na sou pw ti gnomimou file stefano.pisteyw 1)oti ftei to pleio diladei den exei kalli eustathia,giatei apo kafirea mexri venetiko xiou ta briskoun skoura 2)o kapetanios den einai kai toso empiros gia aytes tis grames alla gia anixtes thallases??


Ειναι πολυ λυπηρο να διαπιστωνεται η παντελης ελλειψη ελεγχου του λογου του καθενα.Ο καθενας διατυπωνει γραπτως οτι σκεπτεται χωρις ισως προφανως στοιχειωδεις γνωσεις για το αντικειμενο για το οποιο ασχολειται.
Αποτελεσμα αυτου του ολοενα και αυξανομενου γεγονοτος ειναι η μειωση της ποιοτητας των posts -αφου το ενα ακολουθει το αλλο- παρα την αυξηση της αναγνωσιμοτητας του forum γενικοτερα.

----------


## DROGBA21

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ Ο ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΣΤΗ ΜΠΑΝΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΓΚΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΛΑΖΕΙ ΠΟΡΕΙΑ.

----------


## Leo

Παρακαλώ να σταμτήσουμε την παραφιλολογία περι καλού καπετάνιου και ταξιδέματος. Δεν είναι δυαντό ο κάθε πικραμένος να λέει ότι νομίζει.... Έχω πει κι άλλες φορές ότι έδω δεν είναι γαϊτανάκι. ¶ποψη εκφράζουμε όταν είαμστε γνώστες και στηρίζουμε την απόψη μας με επιχειρήματα και όχι αερολογίες. ¶σχετα μηνύματα θα διαγράφονται χωρίς προειδοποίηση στο μέλλον.

----------


## GREEN ARROW

> Παρακαλώ να σταμτήσουμε την παραφιλολογία περι καλού καπετάνιου και ταξιδέματος. Δεν είναι δυαντό ο κάθε πικραμένος να λέει ότι νομίζει.... Έχω πει κι άλλες φορές ότι έδω δεν είναι γαϊτανάκι. ¶ποψη εκφράζουμε όταν είαμστε γνώστες και στηρίζουμε την απόψη μας με επιχειρήματα και όχι αερολογίες. ¶σχετα μηνύματα θα διαγράφονται χωρίς προειδοποίηση στο μέλλον.


 
Χαίρομαι που με την παρέμβασή σου, επιτέλους θα διαφυλάξεις το κύρος και τη σοβαρότητα του forum.

----------


## tasos_33

Ζηταω συγνωμη απο ολλους και παραδεχομαι οτι παρασιρθικα και το παρακανα,υποσχομαι να μην ξαναγηνη.Ευχαριστο.

----------


## Leo

> Ζηταω συγνωμη απο ολλους και παραδεχομαι οτι παρασιρθικα και το παρακανα,υποσχομαι να μην ξαναγηνη.Ευχαριστο.


 
Σε τιμά αυτό... Πάμε πάρακάτω!!!

----------


## hayabusa

ας πάμε λοιπόν παρακάτω με δύο φωτογραφίες από την πρωινή του άφιξη σήμερα το πρωί στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Μπήκε λίγο πριν τις 8 με αποτέλεσμα οι χειρισμοί πρόσδεσης να καθυστερήσουν κατα περίπου 10 λεπτά την αναχώρηση του Απόλλωνα 




 :Very Happy:

----------


## M.D.I

> Ειναι πολυ λυπηρο να διαπιστωνεται η παντελης ελλειψη ελεγχου του λογου του καθενα.Ο καθενας διατυπωνει γραπτως οτι σκεπτεται χωρις ισως προφανως στοιχειωδεις γνωσεις για το αντικειμενο για το οποιο ασχολειται.
> Αποτελεσμα αυτου του ολοενα και αυξανομενου γεγονοτος ειναι η μειωση της ποιοτητας των posts -αφου το ενα ακολουθει το αλλο- παρα την αυξηση της αναγνωσιμοτητας του forum γενικοτερα.


ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΑΚΟΥΩ ΜΙΑ ΣΟΒΑΡΗ ΑΠΟΨΗ,ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΟΙ ΤΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΟΛΑ ΙΣΙΩΜΑ.ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΘΕΣΗ Ο VIRAMOLA.

----------


## scoufgian

αγαπητοι συνομοιδεατες Νελιτες τελικα υπαρχουν και χειροτερα.Στο συντομο περασμα μου απο το λιμανι του Πειραια περασα απο το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ και ειδα εναν καρναβαλο σε χρωματισμους...........Δειγμα παραθετω αμεσως πιο κατω
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31326

----------


## Speedkiller

> αγαπητοι συνομοιδεατες Νελιτες τελικα υπαρχουν και χειροτερα.Στο συντομο περασμα μου απο το λιμανι του Πειραια περασα απο το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ και ειδα εναν καρναβαλο σε χρωματισμους...........Δειγμα παραθετω αμεσως πιο κατω
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31326



Λυπάμαι που θα το πω αλλά το Mytilene ήταν και είναι ακόμα σε πολύ μεγαλύτερα χάλια εξωτερικά...Εδώ είναι εμφανές πως το πλοίο θα βαφτεί συντόμως!Οχι σε κανα Μήνα...:evil:

----------


## scoufgian

> Λυπάμαι που θα το πω αλλά το Mytilene ήταν και είναι ακόμα σε πολύ μεγαλύτερα χάλια εξωτερικά...Εδώ είναι εμφανές πως το πλοίο θα βαφτεί συντόμως!Οχι σε κανα Μήνα...:evil:


 Κωστη τραβα διαβασε στο Μυτιληνη.Η πριγκηπεσσα μας βαφεται!!!!!!

----------


## dimitris

εκανε ρεπορταζ ο Γιαννης σημερα μπραβο!!!
αλλα θα συμφωνησω με τον Κωστα οτι το "Λισσος" το μαζευουν, στο μονο που θα διαφωνησω ειναι στο Μυτιληνη, αλλαξε ονομα σε... Μυτιλην εδω και μερες :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Κωστη τραβα διαβασε στο Μυτιληνη.Η πριγκηπεσσα μας βαφεται!!!!!!



Διαβασε εσύ Γιάννη για το τι σχολίασα... :Wink: Το ειδα πως βαφεται...Αλλα μή μου πεις πως τωρα έτσι μισοβαμμένο δεν είναι χειρότερος καρνάβαλος???Η αλήθεια να λέγεται...

----------


## scoufgian

> Διαβασε εσύ Γιάννη για το τι σχολίασα...Το ειδα πως βαφεται...Αλλα μή μου πεις πως τωρα έτσι μισοβαμμένο δεν είναι χειρότερος καρνάβαλος???Η αλήθεια να λέγεται...


 αχ με στεναχωρεις Κωστα βραδιατικα...το πλοιο εχει ξεκινησει και βαφεται.Μεσα στην επομενη βδομαδα θα ναι ετοιμο και θα χεις την ευκαιρια να το χαιρεσαι βαμμενο-ολοκληρωμενο.Δεν θα το συνεχισω αλλο αυτο το θεμα........

----------


## Naias II

Καλά είπα εγώ πριν μερικές μέρες για επιδημία των Μυτιληναίικων :mrgreen:

----------


## douzoune

Το Λισσός ξεκινάει δρομολόγια στο βόρειο Αιγαίο την επόμενη εβδομάδα.....

----------


## scoufgian

> Το Λισσός ξεκινάει δρομολόγια στο βόρειο Αιγαίο την επόμενη εβδομάδα.....


 για να συμπληρωσω το φιλο μου που πολυ καλα ειναι πληροφορημενος,καθε παρασκευη πρωι θα προεκτεινει το δρομολογιο του για Θεσ/νικη και καπακι θα γυριζει για Πειραια.Δυστυχως το Μυτιληνη δεν καταφερε να παρει τη γραμμη..........

----------


## douzoune

όντως δυστυχώς φιλε μου.......μέχρι τον διαγωνισμό για την άγονη πάντως θα μπει επιπλέον και το Πρέβελη.....

----------


## Speedkiller

> Δυστυχως το Μυτιληνη δεν καταφερε να παρει τη γραμμη..........


Γιατί δε μου κάνει εντύπωση??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## scoufgian

> Γιατί δε μου κάνει εντύπωση???


 για ριξε αναλυση............

----------


## Speedkiller

> για ριξε αναλυση............


Εννοώ πως σιγά μην άφηνε η ΑΝΕΚ να παρει γραμμή το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ...Κατι θα παίχτηκε εκεί σιγουρα!!!Αυτό εννοώ... :Wink: :-x

----------


## giorgosss

> αγαπητοι συνομοιδεατες Νελιτες τελικα υπαρχουν και χειροτερα.Στο συντομο περασμα μου απο το λιμανι του Πειραια περασα απο το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ και ειδα εναν καρναβαλο σε χρωματισμους...........Δειγμα παραθετω αμεσως πιο κατω


Ε, σας βάψανε το 1/3 της μιας μπάντας του Μυτιλήνη και πήρατε αμέσως αέρα ωστε να σχολιάζετε τη μπογία άλλων εταιριών.:-D:twisted:

----------


## scoufgian

λογω του απαγορευτικου που ισχυε απο τη Παρασκευη ,το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ,εφτασε αργα χτες το μεσημερι ,στο Πειραια ,απ οπου και η φωτογραφια

----------


## MYTILENE

Από δώ έφυγε 00:00 το βράδυ της Παρασκευής,εκεί τι ώρα έφτασε??Κατα τις 16:00????Είναι και....γρήγορο :Very Happy:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## scoufgian

> Από δώ έφυγε 00:00 το βράδυ της Παρασκευής,εκεί τι ώρα έφτασε??Κατα τις 16:00????Είναι και....γρήγορο


 γυρω στις 13:30 ..............ολο κακιες εισαι.......αντε να κανεις καμια δουλεια στη Πριγκηπεσσα..........ξυνεσαι ολη μερα......

----------


## Naias II

Το *Λισσός* από μια άλλη όψη.

----------


## konigi

Ξέρει κανείς πότε πάει δεξαμενή το κάρο?

----------


## scoufgian

> Ξέρει κανείς πότε πάει δεξαμενή το κάρο?


 καρο?με 2 ή με 4 ροδες?ενταξει μπορει να μην αγαπαμε ενα πλοιο αλλα οχι και καρο.τουλαχιστον πες το κατι αλλο,ας πουμε "μπρικι" :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## konigi

Φίλε Scoufgian, ξέρεις τι είναι να το έχεις φάει εξαναγκαστικά 14 χρόνια στα μούτρα?να μπαίνεις μέσα και να λες... θα φτάσω?δεν θα φτάσω?και απο 9 ώρες που είναι το ταξίδι να το κάνεις 11 και 12?τα έχεις ζήσει αυτά?συγνώμη κιόλας αλλα μου βγαίνουν με πόνο...και δεν είναι πως δεν το αγαπώ!!!ισα ισα!!!εχω παει εκδρομές με αυτό με το σχολείο,εχω πάει αποστολές με την ομάδα,εχω ταξιδέψει με φίλους!!!'ολα!!αλλά όσο και νά ναι σε ταλαιπωρεί πολύ!!!ξέρεις τι είναι να τρώς 14 χρόνια παστιτσιο?δεν θα θές και το φιλετάκι σου?

----------


## scoufgian

> Φίλε Scoufgian, ξέρεις τι είναι να το έχεις φάει εξαναγκαστικά 14 χρόνια στα μούτρα?να μπαίνεις μέσα και να λες... θα φτάσω?δεν θα φτάσω?και απο 9 ώρες που είναι το ταξίδι να το κάνεις 11 και 12?τα έχεις ζήσει αυτά?συγνώμη κιόλας αλλα μου βγαίνουν με πόνο...και δεν είναι πως δεν το αγαπώ!!!ισα ισα!!!εχω παει εκδρομές με αυτό με το σχολείο,εχω πάει αποστολές με την ομάδα,εχω ταξιδέψει με φίλους!!!'ολα!!αλλά όσο και νά ναι σε ταλαιπωρεί πολύ!!!ξέρεις τι είναι να τρώς 14 χρόνια παστιτσιο?δεν θα θές και το φιλετάκι σου?


 δεν αντιλεγω γιατι ετσι κι αλλιως ο τροπος που το εγραψα ειχε μια δοση χιουμορ.Κι εγω αμα μου φερουν κατι πιο νεο αυτο θα προτιμησω.Σ αυτο να σαι απολυτα σιγουρος.Αλλα καρο? :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: .Να σαι καλα και συμφωνω μαζι σου.Συμπασχω :Wink:

----------


## dimitris

> Φίλε Scoufgian, ξέρεις τι είναι να το έχεις φάει εξαναγκαστικά 14 χρόνια στα μούτρα?να μπαίνεις μέσα και να λες... θα φτάσω?δεν θα φτάσω?και απο 9 ώρες που είναι το ταξίδι να το κάνεις 11 και 12?τα έχεις ζήσει αυτά?συγνώμη κιόλας αλλα μου βγαίνουν με πόνο...και δεν είναι πως δεν το αγαπώ!!!ισα ισα!!!εχω παει εκδρομές με αυτό με το σχολείο,εχω πάει αποστολές με την ομάδα,εχω ταξιδέψει με φίλους!!!'ολα!!αλλά όσο και νά ναι σε ταλαιπωρεί πολύ!!!ξέρεις τι είναι να τρώς 14 χρόνια παστιτσιο?δεν θα θές και το φιλετάκι σου?


Γι αυτο κατσε εκει στο "κοκκινο" και μην μιλας καθολου :Very Happy:

----------


## gpav

2 φωτογραφίες του αφιερωμένες σε όλους σας.





(ξέρετε, κλικ για μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση, μη φορτώνουμε τις σελίδες...)

----------


## Ergis

> Ξέρει κανείς πότε πάει δεξαμενή το κάρο?


τελικα δεν απαντηθηκε η ερωτηση.....γιατι υποψιαζομαι ψιλοσεναριο με το πρεβελη:?::?:

----------


## KOKAKIS

> τελικα δεν απαντηθηκε η ερωτηση.....γιατι υποψιαζομαι ψιλοσεναριο με το πρεβελη:?::?:


 
thn trith stis 17 episkeyh to lissos gia na ksanaginei mia kouklara to vapori.....

----------


## Ergis

> thn trith stis 17 episkeyh to lissos gia na ksanaginei mia kouklara to vapori.....


Και προφανως το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ θα το αντικαταστησει....Σκεψη δικη μου...Τοσο καιρο καθεται στον πειραια

----------


## kapas

> thn trith stis 17 episkeyh to lissos gia na ksanaginei mia kouklara to vapori.....


 κατα περαμα μερια θα παει η κουκλαρα μας??

----------


## Speedkiller

Καπα αμα παει περαμα καταλαβαίνεις πως θα γίνει πανικός...Αλλα μάλλον για ελευσίνα το κόβω οπως όλα της ΑΝΕΚ...

----------


## kapas

βσκ λογικα περαμα θα παει αν ειναι μονο για βαψιμο..... :Wink:  τωρα για δεξαμενη δεν ξερω... :Confused:  μπορουμε να δουμε απο πουθενα το προγραμμα της ελευσινας????

----------


## dimitris

αν θυμαστε καλα δεξαμενη ειχε ανεβει στην Ελευσινα οταν ξεκινησε να κανει Χιο-Μυτιληνη διεκοψε τα δρομολογια του για λιγες μερες και μετα συνεχισε,τωρα θα δουμε συνηθως η ΑΝΕΚ παει Ελευσινα και φετος εκανε την εκπληξη με το Πρεβελης στη Συρο, αν δεν ανεβει δεξαμενη οπως λεει και ο kapas ενα Περαμα και πολυ...

----------


## M.D.I

ΤΟ ΣΕΝΑΡΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝ ΒΡΕΘΕΙ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ ΤΟΤΕ ΑΝΕΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΘΕΩΡΗΣΗ ΑΞΟΝΑ.ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΘΙΣΤΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΟΣΟ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΕΙ.ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΒΡΕΘΕΙ ΘΑ ΠΑΜΕ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΧΕΙΜΩΝΙΑΤΙΚΟ ΓΙΑ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΧΙΟ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ-ΛΗΜΝΟ(ΠΛΑΚΑ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΧΕΙΜΩΝΙΑΤΙΚΑ)-ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ.ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΝΕΡΩΜΑ ΡΩΤΑΩ,ΑΥΤΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΤΕΙΛΟΥΝ ΑΓΟΝΗ ΤΟ ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΠΟΣΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΑΘΕΙ ΖΗΜΙΑ ΣΤΗ ΛΗΜΝΟ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΟΤΙΑΔΕΣ?

----------


## KOKAKIS

prepei na vgei kai deksamenh paidia......to thema einai se poia......syro h perama????

----------


## kapas

μακαρι περαμα.... μακαρι περαμα.... μακαρι περαμα.... (θα παω να κανω και ταμα αν χρειαστει :Wink: ) μακαρι περαμα... μακαρι περαμα... :Cool: ....

----------


## Speedkiller

> μακαρι περαμα.... μακαρι περαμα.... μακαρι περαμα.... (θα παω να κανω και ταμα αν χρειαστει) μακαρι περαμα... μακαρι περαμα.......


χε χε...Οντως...! :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

Σήμερα το ξημέρωμα προσπαθώντας να ''κρυφτεί'' απο το Superfast XII...!!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32808

----------


## moutsokwstas

lissow.JPG
παρτε μια στροφη αλλα λισσος...

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> lissow.JPG
> παρτε μια στροφη αλλα λισσος...


τελεια φωτο φιλε moutsokwsta,να εισαι καλα,οσο για τον βαπορα τι να πω,,απλα all time classic :Very Happy: *LISSOS FANS*

----------


## Thanasis89

Με τις μπάντες το γκάζι !  :Very Happy:  Ξέρει τι εννοώ ο από πάνω !  :Wink:  
Υπέροχη φωτογραφία Κώστα ! Την κατάλληλη στιγμή !

----------


## thanos75

> Και προφανως το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ θα το αντικαταστησει....Σκεψη δικη μου...Τοσο καιρο καθεται στον πειραια


Μα έχει ακουστεί ότι το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ πήρε την άγονη της Καρπάθου.  Δεν θα πρέπει λογικά να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια για εκεί?

----------


## .voyager

Μια καλοκαιρινή αναχώρηση του Λισσός.

----------


## tasos_33

παιδια εχουμαι νεοτερα,να περιμενουμε αυριο πρεβελης αντη λισσος;

----------


## M.D.I

ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΟ.ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΑΡΧΕΣ ΜΑΗ.

----------


## KOKAKIS

> ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΟ.ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΑΡΧΕΣ ΜΑΗ.


 
pragmati arnhtiko mexri neoteras!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## M.D.I

ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΓΙΑ ΧΙΟ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ-ΛΗΜΝΟ-ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΗ.ΤΕΛΟΣ ΣΤΑ ΣΕΝΑΡΙΑ ΑΚΙΝΗΣΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΑΡΧΕΣ ΜΑΗ.

----------


## MYTILENE

Σωστός ο φίλος,αύριο ξεκινάει για Λήμνο-Θεσ/νίκη και κάνει αλλαγή στα δρομολόγια του για Πειραιά φεύγωντας Σάββατο πλέον από Μυτιλήνη για Χίο-Πειραιά.....στις 19:00 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Leo

*Giovanaut*, παρακλώ ετιμάσου, φόρτισε μπαταρίες!!

----------


## Vortigern

> *Giovanaut*, παρακλώ ετιμάσου, φόρτισε μπαταρίες!!


 
Λεο οχι μονο ο Γιαννης....ειναι και αλλος ενας εκει πανω ο οποιος ειναι και Λισσαρης   :Razz: *LISSOS FANS* :Razz:

----------


## M.D.I

> Σωστός ο φίλος,αύριο ξεκινάει για Λήμνο-Θεσ/νίκη και κάνει αλλαγή στα δρομολόγια του για Πειραιά φεύγωντας Σάββατο πλέον από Μυτιλήνη για Χίο-Πειραιά.....στις 19:00


 ΑΥΤΟ ΘΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟ ΠΑΣΧΑ,ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΕΡΧΟΜΕΝΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΑΠΟ ΛΗΜΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΤΟ Μ.ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΗ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ.

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> Λεο οχι μονο ο Γιαννης....ειναι και αλλος ενας εκει πανω ο οποιος ειναι και Λισσαρης  *LISSOS FANS*


Με φωναξε κανεις; :Very Happy: ας ερθει με το καλο ο βαπορας και θα τις βγαλουμε τις φωτο μας :Wink: *lissos fan club SALONICA*

----------


## Vortigern

> Με φωναξε κανεις;ας ερθει με το καλο ο βαπορας και θα τις βγαλουμε τις φωτο μας*lissos fan club SALONICA*


Δν εχει ΘΑ!!!Θα πας και θα πεις και ενα τραγουδι...τελος

----------


## Leo

Δεσμευτήκατε, ευχαριστούμε προκαταβολικά  :Wink:

----------


## M.D.I

> Με φωναξε κανεις;ας ερθει με το καλο ο βαπορας και θα τις βγαλουμε τις φωτο μας*lissos fan club SALONICA*


ΑΦΙΞΗ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ΣΤΗ ΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΑ 22.30  ΜΙΣΗ ΩΡΑ ΝΩΡΙΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΤΟΥ.(ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΝΟΤΙΑ 7ΑΡΙ).ΣΤΗΣΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΑΡΓΗΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΛΛΟΘΙ.ΩΡΑ ΚΑΤΑΧΩΡΗΣΗΣ ΣΧΟΛΙΟΥ 20.05

----------


## KOKAKIS

exw kapoies fwto freskies apo to limani ths thessalonikhs me to LISSOS.opoios endiaferetai as steilei p.m giati den kserw na kanw upload.

----------


## KABODETHS

λ¶ΘΟς, Παρεγήγησα λόγω της πορείας του

----------


## dimitris

Αυτη τη στιγμη παντως εχει πορεια προς Μυρινα!

----------


## M.D.I

> Αυτη τη στιγμη παντως εχει πορεια προς Μυρινα!


 KAI TΩΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.ΑΛΛΑ ΘΑ ΦΥΓΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΧΙΟ.

----------


## Leo

Είδατε καμιά φωτογραφία? Μήπως δεν βλέπω καλά λόγω ηλικίας?  :Razz: 
Γιάννη, Στάθη.... μια καμπάνα χτυπάει  :Very Happy: , την ακούτε?

----------


## KOKAKIS

to lissos molis edese sto limani ths mytilhnhs se mia prwtognwrh thesh gia ayto...opoios mporei as vgalei mia fwto aksizei....to lissos me fonto to nisos xios kai mytilhnh mazi!!!!!

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

παιδια sorry :Sad:  αλλα λογω καποιον επαγγελματικων υποχρεωσεων δεν μπορεσα να κατεβω στο λιμανι, ελπιζω την επομενη φορα να μπορεσω :Wink: *LISSOS FANS SALONICA*

----------


## kapas

> παιδια sorry αλλα λογω καποιον επαγγελματικων υποχρεωσεων δεν μπορεσα να κατεβω στο λιμανι, ελπιζω την επομενη φορα να μπορεσω*LISSOS FANS SALONICA*


 καλα μια φορα ηρθε ο βαπορας εκει σε εσας και δεν μπορεσες να πας??? συγχωρεμενος, αλλα στο επομενο δρομολογιο σε θελω στο λιμανι μια ωρα πριν!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

καλα σταθη κουκουρουκου...οι υποσχεσεις ειναι για να τις κραταμε!!στα εψαλα και στο τηλεφωνο.
και μην ακουτε αυτα που λεει για δουλεια...την ειχε τελειωσει πολυ νωριτερα..

ο αλλος ανταποκριτης  μας (giovanaut) που μας εχει δειξει οτι κανει καλη δουλεια και στην θεσσαλονικη αλλα και στην καβαλα που ειναι??

----------


## KOKAKIS

exw 2 fwto apo to lissos sthn thessalonikh alla einai megalwn diastasewn kai den mou tis anevazei.... :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## scoufgian

> exw 2 fwto apo to lissos sthn thessalonikh alla einai megalwn diastasewn kai den mou tis anevazei....


 φιλε μου χρησιμοποιησε ενα προγραμμα επεξεργασιας εικονας για να τις μικρυνεις σε μεγεθος 1000χ750

----------


## M.D.I

ΤΟ ΜΑΖΕΨΕ ΤΟ ΧΡΗΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΙΑΤΣΑΣ ΧΘΕΣ ΤΟ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ.ΤΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ ΕΜΕΙΝΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΔΙΚΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΘΕΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ΜΕ ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΟ ΕΦΥΓΕ,ΑΦΗΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΥΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ''ΣΚΟΥΠΙΣΕ'' ΟΤΙ ΚΥΚΛΟΦΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΧΙΟ.ΤΣΙΜΠΗΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΦΡΑΓΚΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΓΟΝΗΣ.ΜΕΡΕΣ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗΣ ΝΙΟΤΗΣ-ΔΟΞΑΣ.

----------


## moutsokwstas

καποιοι ειναι ξυπνιοι και καποιοι  θεωρουν οτι τον εχουν δεσει το γαιδαρο τους...ο αλλος δεν ανεβηκε τυχαια εκει με το λισσος.

----------


## MYTILENE

> ΤΟ ΜΑΖΕΨΕ ΤΟ ΧΡΗΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΙΑΤΣΑΣ ΧΘΕΣ ΤΟ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ.ΤΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ ΕΜΕΙΝΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΔΙΚΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΘΕΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ΜΕ ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΟ ΕΦΥΓΕ,ΑΦΗΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΥΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ''ΣΚΟΥΠΙΣΕ'' ΟΤΙ ΚΥΚΛΟΦΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΧΙΟ.ΤΣΙΜΠΗΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΦΡΑΓΚΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΓΟΝΗΣ.ΜΕΡΕΣ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗΣ ΝΙΟΤΗΣ-ΔΟΞΑΣ.


 Φίλε μου το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ δεν είχε δρομολόγιο Σάββατο και γι'αυτό έμεινε Μυτιλήνη,το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ είχε ανεκτέλεστο λόγω καιρού.Λογικό ήταν να περάσει το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ και να μαζέψει ότι είχε,Σάββατο όμως δε πιστεύω να είχε και τον χαμό από κίνηση σε φορτηγά :Wink: .Να είμαστε και λίγο σωστοί στις πληροφορίες μας :Wink: .Ευχαριστώ καλημέρα

----------


## ndimitr93

Νάτο το πλοίο στη Θεσσαλονίκη από τον φίλο KOKAKIS.....

ΛισσόςΌλο.JPG

ΛισσόςΠρύμνη.JPG

----------


## AegeanIslands

Τωρα που θα δεσει για την επισκευη του λετε να σβησουν αυτο το κεραμιδι στο Bottom Top με ασπρο?Θα εδειχνε καλυτερα το πλοιο αφου θα μειωνε λιγο την εντονη εικονα της σιμοτητας που την τονιζει τωρα αυτος ο χρωματισμος,μακαρι!
Και αυτη η γραμματοσειρα *L15505* θα μπορουσε να αλλαχτει,δεν κοστιζει και αναβαθμιζει την εμφανιση του βαποριου τετοιες παρεμβασεις,κατα την γνωμη μου παντα.

----------


## konigi

Φίλε έτσι 'ηταν το Λισσός,έτσι είναι και έτσι θα παραμείνει!!!:sad:
Δεν έχει αλλάξει αυτό για χρόνια!!!τώρα θα το αλλάξουν? :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Φίλε έτσι 'ηταν το Λισσός,έτσι είναι και έτσι θα παραμείνει!!!:sad:
> Δεν έχει αλλάξει αυτό για χρόνια!!!τώρα θα το αλλάξουν?


Κώστα η εταιρεία μπορεί να το αλλάξει τώρα....Ποτέ μην λες ποτέ....μπορεί να της διώξει να το αλλάξει τώρα!!!! Αλλάζουν οι καιροί!!!! :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

[quote=AegeanIslands;185033]Τωρα που θα δεσει για την επισκευη του λετε να σβησουν αυτο το κεραμιδι στο Bottom Top με ασπρο?Θα εδειχνε καλυτερα το πλοιο αφου θα μειωνε λιγο την εντονη εικονα της σιμοτητας που την τονιζει τωρα αυτος ο χρωματισμος,μακαρι!
Και αυτη η γραμματοσειρα *L15505* θα μπορουσε να αλλαχτει,δεν κοστιζει και αναβαθμιζει την εμφανιση του βαποριου τετοιες παρεμβασεις,κατα την γνωμη μου παντα.[/quote ποσες του μηνος δενει?

----------


## konigi

Eγω επιμένω πως δεν αλλάζει τίποτα!!!εσεις θα κάνατε Lifting σε μια γρια?Δεν έχει νόημα!!!Πάλι γριά θα είναι!!!Απ'έξω κούκλα και απο μέσα πανούκλα!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Eγω επιμένω πως δεν αλλάζει τίποτα!!!εσεις θα κάνατε Lifting σε μια γρια?Δεν έχει νόημα!!!Πάλι γριά θα είναι!!!Απ'έξω κούκλα και απο μέσα πανούκλα!!!


Καλά λέγε εσύ!!..... :Razz:  Χιχι........όταν θα την δεις την πανούκλα κόυκλα θα σου πώ εγώ..... :Razz:

----------


## kapas

> Eγω επιμένω πως δεν αλλάζει τίποτα!!!εσεις θα κάνατε Lifting σε μια γρια?Δεν έχει νόημα!!!Πάλι γριά θα είναι!!!Απ'έξω κούκλα και απο μέσα πανούκλα!!!


 βσκ μεσα-εξω κουκλα ειναι.... με εμφανη τα σημαδια του χρονου βεβαια αλλα ετσι ειναι αυτα!!!

----------


## M.D.I

> Φίλε μου το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ δεν είχε δρομολόγιο Σάββατο και γι'αυτό έμεινε Μυτιλήνη,το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ είχε ανεκτέλεστο λόγω καιρού.Λογικό ήταν να περάσει το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ και να μαζέψει ότι είχε,Σάββατο όμως δε πιστεύω να είχε και τον χαμό από κίνηση σε φορτηγά.Να είμαστε και λίγο σωστοί στις πληροφορίες μας.Ευχαριστώ καλημέρα


ΑΝ ΕΜΕΝΕ,ΦΙΛΕ,ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΤΙΚΟ ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ Η ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΘΑ ΜΟΙΡΑΖΟΤΑΝΕ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΣΗΣ.ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΤΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΟΥΤΩΣ Η ΑΛΛΩΣ ΘΑ ΕΦΕΥΓΕ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΙΧΕ ΜΕΡΙΔΙΟ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΚΙΝΗΣΗ.ΟΤΙ ΚΥΚΛΟΦΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΟΜΩΣ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΤΩΣΕ ΤΟ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ(20 ΦΟΡΤΗΓΑ 150 ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΚΑΙ 40 ΦΟΡΤΗΓΑ 250 ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΧΙΟ).

----------


## M.D.I

> Φίλε μου το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ δεν είχε δρομολόγιο Σάββατο και γι'αυτό έμεινε Μυτιλήνη,το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ είχε ανεκτέλεστο λόγω καιρού.Λογικό ήταν να περάσει το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ και να μαζέψει ότι είχε,Σάββατο όμως δε πιστεύω να είχε και τον χαμό από κίνηση σε φορτηγά.Να είμαστε και λίγο σωστοί στις πληροφορίες μας.Ευχαριστώ καλημέρα


 ΕΙΔΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΟ ΚΕΙΜΕΝΟ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑ?ΤΗΝ ΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΚΝΥΩ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΜΟΝΗ ΤΩΝ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ ΕΙΠΑ ''ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΙΚΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΘΕΝΑ''.ΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΑΣΕ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΤΙΚΟ.ΤΟ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ΑΝΕΦΕΡΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΦΥΓΕ ΜΕ ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΟ.ΜΕΧΡΙ ΕΔΩ ΑΝΑΚΡΙΒΕΙΑ 'Η ΑΣΑΦΕΙΑ ΚΑΜΙΑ.ΣΥΜΦΩΝΕΙΣ?ΔΕΝ ΕΙΠΑ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΕΜΕΙΝΕ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΠΙΣΧΕΣΗ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΟΣ,ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΕΙΔΑΜΕ.

----------


## M.D.I

> Τωρα που θα δεσει για την επισκευη του λετε να σβησουν αυτο το κεραμιδι στο Bottom Top με ασπρο?Θα εδειχνε καλυτερα το πλοιο αφου θα μειωνε λιγο την εντονη εικονα της σιμοτητας που την τονιζει τωρα αυτος ο χρωματισμος,μακαρι!
> Και αυτη η γραμματοσειρα *L15505* θα μπορουσε να αλλαχτει,δεν κοστιζει και αναβαθμιζει την εμφανιση του βαποριου τετοιες παρεμβασεις,κατα την γνωμη μου παντα.


 ΑΠΟ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΘΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΟΥΝ.ΕΠΙΣΗΣ Η ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΑΛΛΑΖΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΠΛΕ ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΦΟΡΑΕΙ ΤΟ GREEN-BLUE ΤΟΥ ΕΛΛΕΝΙΚ ΣΠΙΡΙΤ.ΚΑΙ Η ΠΡΥΜΝΙΕΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΟΣΕΙΡΕΣ ΘΑ ΕΡΘΟΥΝ ΠΙΟ ΠΡΥΜΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΞΕΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΠΕΛΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΤΑΝ ΠΜ ΔΕΞΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΡΕΛΘΟΝ.

----------


## Speedkiller

Κοιτα περιποιήσεις τώρα στα γεράματα... :Smile:

----------


## M.D.I

> Κοιτα περιποιήσεις τώρα στα γεράματα...


 ΓΕΡΑΜΑΤΑ ΝΑΙ,ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΩΤΟΣ ΤΖΙΡΟΣ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ.ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΕΣΤΙΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΑΛΛΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΣΤΑ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΑ ΦΤΙΑΞΙΔΙΑ.ΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΕ ΚΑΛΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΑ,ΜΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΜΦΙΣΒΗΤΗΤΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΜΕΡΙΔΙΟ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ.ΙΣΩΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΑ ΛΑΘΗ Η ΝΕΛ,ΙΣΩΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΧΙΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΙΑ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΩΡΑΡΙΑ(ΩΣ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΗΝ ΧΙΟ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ),ΙΣΩΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ Η ΑΝΕΚ ΕΧΕΙ ΒΑΡΥ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΧΩΡΗΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΞΕΛΑΣΠΩΣΕΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ.ΙΣΩΣ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ.ΑΛΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΔΩΣΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΚΙΟ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΟΙ ΙΔΙΟΙ ΩΣ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΕΚΙΚΗ ΦΙΛΟΞΕΝΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΞΕΝΟΔΟΧΕΙΑΚΟ,ΤΟ ΓΚΑΡΑΖ,ΤΗΝ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΩΝ ΦΑΓΗΤΩΝ,ΤΗΝ ΦΤΗΝΕΙΑ ΣΤΑ ΚΥΛΙΚΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ (ΜΗΧΑΝΗ-ΓΕΦΥΡΑ) ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ''ΠΑΕΙ'' ΑΨΟΓΑ.ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΛΕΩ ΑΨΟΓΑ ΕΝΝΟΩ ΑΠΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΕΙΤΑΙ Ο ΕΠΙΒΑΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΝΟΥΒΡΕΣ ΖΩΓΡΑΦΙΑ.ΤΟΣΟ ΖΩΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΜΟΝΗ ΠΡΩΤΟΧΡΟΝΙΑΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ(Ο ΕΡΓΑΛΟΣ)ΕΚΑΝΕ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΕΣ ΛΟΓΩ ΚΑΙΡΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΕΣΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΧΙΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ΕΠΕΦΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΜΙΑ.(ΠΑΡΟΝΤΟΣ ΣΤΗ ΓΕΥΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΧΙΩΤΗ ΑΡΧΙΠΛΟΙΑΧΟΥ-ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΟΥ ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΤΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΕΝΙΚ).ΚΑΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΙΑΚΗ Η ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ 'Η ΤΟ RATE OF TURN ΤΗΣ ΠΡΥΜΗΣ (ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΙΟ ΜΥΗΜΕΝΟΥΣ)ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΩΝΤΑΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΤΡΙΣ?ΑΛΛΑ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΧΕΙΡΟΚΡΟΤΟΥΣΑΝΕ ΟΙ ΜΠΙΝΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΜΩΛΟΥ ΠΡΩΤΟΧΡΟΝΙΑΤΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΜΑΝΟΥΒΡΑ ΦΟΥΝΤΟ-ΑΓΑΝΤΑ ΤΟ ΕΞΙ-ΑΠΟ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΩΛΟ ΝΑ ΓΥΡΙΖΕΙ Η ΠΟΡΤΑ.ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ,(ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΣΤΑ ΓΕΡΑΜΑΤΑ) ΑΛΛΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΦΤΑΝΕΙ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ ΜΙΑ ΩΡΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΟΝ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΚΑΤΑΠΛΟΥ,ΤΟΤΕ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΤΙ ''ΚΑΠΝΙΖΟΥΝΕ'' ΑΥΤΟΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΚΑΙ 'ΓΩ ΜΙΑ ΤΖΟΥΡΑ.

----------


## Apostolos

Ε αφού με το τέρας ο φίλος μας τα κάνει τόσο καλά, δώστε του το Αριάδνη να δει η Χίος - Μυτιλήνη ένα σοβαρό πλοίο!

----------


## Speedkiller

> ΑΝΑΜΦΙΣΒΗΤΗΤΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΜΕΡΙΔΙΟ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ.ΙΣΩΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΑ ΛΑΘΗ Η ΝΕΛ,ΙΣΩΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΧΙΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΙΑ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΩΡΑΡΙΑ(ΩΣ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΗΝ ΧΙΟ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ),ΙΣΩΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ Η ΑΝΕΚ ΕΧΕΙ ΒΑΡΥ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΧΩΡΗΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΞΕΛΑΣΠΩΣΕΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ.ΙΣΩΣ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ.


Αν θεωρεί η ΑΝΕΚ τον εαυτό της "βαρύ όνομα" ίσως πρέπει να μάθει πως για να αποκτήσει την εύνοια του επιβατηγού κοινού θα πρέπει να βάλει Νησος Χιος με συνιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ στα πρωτύτερα του δρομολόγια... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Οτι και να κάνει με το Λισσός ξεχνά πως το πλοίο δεν αποτελεί παρα την αναγκαστική λύση για τον επιβάτη!!!Το μη χείρον βέλτιστον αγαπητέ!Απ το τίποτα καλό και το Λισσός.Αυτή είναι η πραγματικότητα για τον επιβάτη!!! :Cool: Κ μη μου πεις για το μυτιλήνη...Αν και παλιό αν και σχετικά αργό ο κόσμος που το χει ταξιδέψει το χει σε μεγαλύτερη εκτίμηση απ το Λισσός και ας μην παίρνει τόσες νταλίκες...

----------


## M.D.I

> Ε αφού με το τέρας ο φίλος μας τα κάνει τόσο καλά, δώστε του το Αριάδνη να δει η Χίος - Μυτιλήνη ένα σοβαρό πλοίο!


ΦΙΛΕ,ΤΟ ΟΤΙ Ο ''ΦΙΛΟΣ'' ΜΑΣ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΛΑ, ΜΕ ΤΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ,ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΝΑΚΑΛΥΨΕΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΕΠΕΙΣΟΔΙΑ ΠΙΣΩ.ΡΩΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΠΑΛΑΙΟΤΕΡΟ ΝΑ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΘΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΤΙ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΗΤΑΝΕ.ΟΜΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ.ΑΛΛΟ ΤΟ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΕΣ ΕΣΥ,ΕΓΩ ΚΑΙ Ο ΚΑΘΕ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΗΣ,ΑΛΛΟ ΤΟ ΠΩΣ ΤΑ ΒΛΕΠΕΙ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ Η ΚΑΘΕ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΜΑΣ Η ΑΝΕΚ.ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΗ ΣΟΥ ΠΡΟΤΑΣΗ (ΛΕΣ ΝΑ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ΣΤΗ ΧΙΟ?,ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΕ ΤΟ ΜΠΛΟΥ ΣΤΑΡ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΙΝΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ) ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟ,ΜΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ Η ΑΝΕΚ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΡΑΣ(ΜΟΝΟΤΙΜΟΝΟ,ΤΟΥΜΠΑΡΙΣΤΟ,ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΒΥΘΙΣΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΠΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΣΤΗ ΧΙΟ)ΤΟΝ ΘΕΩΡΕΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΛΗΛΟΤΕΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΣΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙ ΓΡΑΨΕ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ.ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΞΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΟΙ ΑΕΡΟΛΟΓΙΕΣ-ΥΠΟΚΕΙΜΕΝΙΚΕΣ ΥΠΟΘΕΣΕΙΣ, ΠΟΥ ΛΕΜΕ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΟΙ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΟΙ.

----------


## M.D.I

> Αν θεωρεί η ΑΝΕΚ τον εαυτό της "βαρύ όνομα" ίσως πρέπει να μάθει πως για να αποκτήσει την εύνοια του επιβατηγού κοινού θα πρέπει να βάλει Νησος Χιος με συνιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ στα πρωτύτερα του δρομολόγια...Οτι και να κάνει με το Λισσός ξεχνά πως το πλοίο δεν αποτελεί παρα την αναγκαστική λύση για τον επιβάτη!!!Το μη χείρον βέλτιστον αγαπητέ!Απ το τίποτα καλό και το Λισσός.Αυτή είναι η πραγματικότητα για τον επιβάτη!!!Κ μη μου πεις για το μυτιλήνη...Αν και παλιό αν και σχετικά αργό ο κόσμος που το χει ταξιδέψει το χει σε μεγαλύτερη εκτίμηση απ το Λισσός και ας μην παίρνει τόσες νταλίκες...


 ΔΙΑΚΡΙΝΩ ΜΙΑ ΕΜΦΑΝΗ ΠΙΚΡΙΑ ΣΤΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΕΝΟΧΩΡΙΕΜΑΙ.ΚΑΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΣΑΝ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΗΣ ΣΥΜΠΑΣΧΩ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ.ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΣ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ.ΘΑ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΣΚΗΝΙΚΟ.ΑΥΤΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΖΟΥΝ ΘΑ ΜΕΤΡΑΝΕ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΒΟΛΕΥΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ,ΘΑ ΤΟ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΖΟΥΝ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩΣ ΣΧΕΔΙΟΥ,ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΜΕ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΘΑ ΒΟΛΕΥΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΛΥΣΕΙΣ ΑΝΑΓΚΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΚΡΕΜΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΣΕ ΤΑΛΕΝΤΑ ΣΑΝ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΟΥΝ ''ΤΙΣ ΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΤΙΚΕΣ ΛΥΣΕΙΣ''.ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΒΟΛΕΥΕΙ ΤΟ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ ΠΑΡΟΝΑΞΙΑ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΣΤΕΙΛΟΥΝ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΟΙΚΤΟ.ΠΟΛΥ ΑΠΛΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ Η ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΙΛΕΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΟΝΤΡΑΡΕΙ ΤΑ ΜΠΛΟΥ ΣΤΑΡ.ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΤΟ ''ΒΑΡΥ ΟΝΟΜΑ''ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΙΠΛΩΣΕΙ ΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ Η ΕΚΤΙΜΗΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΕΙ,ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΤ'ΕΝΤΟΛΗ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΘΑ ΑΠΟΧΩΡΗΣΕΙ.ΚΑΙ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΕΣΕΝΑ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΜΕΙΝΕΙ Η ΕΚΤΙΜΗΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ,ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΑΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΑΖΕΙ Ο ΚΑΠ-ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ ΣΤΗ ΧΙΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΖΑΛΙΖΟΜΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΛΑΝΤΖΑ ΚΑΙ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΕΡΟΠΛΑΝΟ.

----------


## Speedkiller

Συμφωνώ στα τελευταια που είπες!!!Αυτό που ήθελα να εξηγησω βασιζόμενος κυρίως στη φράση σου "βαρύ όμομα",είναι πως αν σε μια νυχτα παιρνουν Νήσος Χιος και φέυγουν,αν αφήνουν πχ μόνο Λισσός η κ αν ακόμα βαζουν παραλληλα κ Πρεβελη και ξαποστέλνουν το Μυτιληνη (γιατί και γω το πιστέυω αυτό), με *τέτοιες* *πολιτικές* και με *τετοια πλοία* στη γραμμή δεν νομίζω πως η ΑΝΕΚ θα έπρεπε να θεωρεί τον ευατό της είναι "βαρύ όνομα" στα μάτια του ταξιδιώτη κ κυρίως του νησιώτη...Αυτό εννουσα!Ελπίζω να είμουν πιο σαφής τώρα!

----------


## M.D.I

> Συμφωνώ στα τελευταια που είπες!!!Αυτό που ήθελα να εξηγησω βασιζόμενος κυρίως στη φράση σου "βαρύ όμομα",είναι πως αν σε μια νυχτα παιρνουν Νήσος Χιος και φέυγουν,αν αφήνουν πχ μόνο Λισσός η κ αν ακόμα βαζουν παραλληλα κ Πρεβελη και ξαποστέλνουν το Μυτιληνη (γιατί και γω το πιστέυω αυτό), με *τέτοιες* *πολιτικές* και με *τετοια πλοία* στη γραμμή δεν νομίζω πως η ΑΝΕΚ θα έπρεπε να θεωρεί τον ευατό της είναι "βαρύ όνομα" στα μάτια του ταξιδιώτη κ κυρίως του νησιώτη...Αυτό εννουσα!Ελπίζω να είμουν πιο σαφής τώρα!


ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΣΟΥ ΞΑΝΑΛΕΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΒΑΡΥ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΝΑΓΑΣΤΙΚΑ ''ΚΑΝΩ ΤΑ ΚΑΦΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΣΜΟΥ''.ΚΑΝΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΣΥΜΦΕΡΕΙ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΚΤΗΣΩ ΠΛΕΙΝΕΚΤΗΜΑ ΕΝΑΝΤΙ ΑΛΛΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΙΤΑΖΩ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΩ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ ΦΙΛΕΤΟ.

----------


## Speedkiller

> ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΣΟΥ ΞΑΝΑΛΕΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΒΑΡΥ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΝΑΓΑΣΤΙΚΑ ''ΚΑΝΩ ΤΑ ΚΑΦΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΣΜΟΥ''.ΚΑΝΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΣΥΜΦΕΡΕΙ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΚΤΗΣΩ ΠΛΕΙΝΕΚΤΗΜΑ ΕΝΑΝΤΙ ΑΛΛΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΙΤΑΖΩ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΩ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ ΦΙΛΕΤΟ.



Φαίνεται πως δεν πρόσεξες καλά αυτά που έγραψα!Είπα "στα μάτια των επιβατών"!!!Το ότι έχει πάρει όπως λες το μεγαλύτερο μερίδιο ούτε το αμφισβήτησα ούτε και το σχολίασα! :Wink:

----------


## M.D.I

> Φαίνεται πως δεν πρόσεξες καλά αυτά που έγραψα!Είπα "στα μάτια των επιβατών"!!!Το ότι έχει πάρει όπως λες το μεγαλύτερο μερίδιο ούτε το αμφισβήτησα ούτε και το σχολίασα!


 ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΩΝ ΠΟΙΟΣ Ν Ο Ι Α Ζ Ε Τ Α Ι ΟΤΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΝ ΣΥΜΦΕΡΕΙ?

----------


## Speedkiller

> ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΩΝ ΠΟΙΟΣ Ν Ο Ι Α Ζ Ε Τ Α Ι ΟΤΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΝ ΣΥΜΦΕΡΕΙ?



Eγώ ρε φίλε νοιάζομαι όμως γιατί πρόκειται για το νησί μου!!!!! Ο Κ ????????
Γι αυτό μη μου λες πως η ΑΝΕΚ είναι βαρύ όνομα για το νησί μου!!!Καρκίνωμα είναι οπως είναι πλέον η ΝΕΛ!!!Εγω μίλησα για τους επιβάτες και αυτό σχολιασα!!!Αν εσύ είσαι Εφοπλιστής καλά κάνεις κ το βλέπεις έτσι!Εγώ σχολιασα την πτυχή του θέματος που ήθελα!!!Γιατί θεοποιησες την ΑΝΕΚ και το Λισσός...Ε σου λέω λοιπόν πως δεν ιδρώνει το αυτί μας για αυτα που προσφέρει η ΑΝΕΚ!!!Ο Κ ???????Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## DriFterPanos

Sorry, αλλά το νησί μας είχε μια χαρά βαπόρια!!! Αρχοντικά πλοία και όχι σαβούρες… τώρα τελευταία όμως μας έγινε τσιμπούρι η anek με αυτό το Λισσός.. πιστεύω πως ένα πλοίο εκτός απ το συμφέρον της εταιρίας του θα πρέπει να προσελκύει τους ταξιδιώτες…. Και όσοι είμαστε απ το νησί και ταξιδεύουμε συχνά έχουμε δεθεί με τα πλοία της Nel… οπότε καλά θα κάνουν να επιστρέψουν τη θέσει αυτή εκεί που ανήκει.. και συγκεκριμένα στο Θεόφιλο!!

----------


## Apostolos

Ωπα ακόμα ενας Νελίτης! Λίγο υπερβολικός αλλα...

----------


## lissos95

καλησπερα με το λισσos θα ζησετε την εμπειρια να δειτε λειτουργια εν πλω. ο επιταφιοs στολιζετε κανονικα και γινετε περιφορα! και ανασταση εν πλω! ακολουθει δωρεαν αναστασιμο γευμα σε ολουs τουs επιβατεs στην τραπεζαρια Α" θεσηs...!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

> καλησπερα με το λισσos θα ζησετε την εμπειρια να δειτε λειτουργια εν πλω. ο επιταφιοs στολιζετε κανονικα και γινετε περιφορα! και ανασταση εν πλω! ακολουθει δωρεαν αναστασιμο γευμα σε ολουs τουs επιβατεs στην τραπεζαρια Α" θεσηs...!!!


Αυτό ομολογώ πως δεν το ήξερα!!!! :Razz:  Καλό Πάσχα λοιπόν στο Βροντάδο της Χίου!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lissos95

υπαρχουν καποιεs φωτο απο την ανασταση στην εκκλησια του πλοιου αλλα υπομομη γιατι ειμαι σκραπαs με την τεχνολογια!

----------


## ndimitr93

Και οι Θεσσαλονικείς να μην ξεχνιούνται έτσι;; Έρχεται σε λίγες ώρες...... :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

ενας ειναι νικο.ο σταθης.
ο γιαννης πηγε καβαλα.
αλλα απο τον σταθη δεν περιμενω να παει... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## KOKAKIS

> Αυτό ομολογώ πως δεν το ήξερα!!!! Καλό Πάσχα λοιπόν στο Βροντάδο της Χίου!!!!!!!!!


 
to ploio pithanon na mhn taksideyei ekeines Tis Agies Meres...kai mallon tha einai Mytilhnh opws egine kai thn prwtoxronia

----------


## MF2000gr

Λισσαρα με Διαμαντη και τα μυαλα στο μπλεντερ.
Τι να λεμε τωρα... Ο MDI με χει καλυψει απολυτα.

----------


## MYTILENE

Χαλαρώστε λίγο και η εριστική-ειρωνική διάθεση σας επείδη με εκβιαστικό τρόπο μπήκατε σε γραμμές φιλέτα, και με ακόμα πιο εκβιαστικό τρόπο αναγκάσε η εταιρεία σας να μπαίνουν οι μεταφορικές μέσα στα πλοία σας ,δεν γίνατε κανενός πρότυπο και ούτε σας χειροκροτάει κανείς.Μην προσπαθείτε να ''γλείψετε'' τα μεγάλα κεφάλια με υπερβολές τύπου:Πρότυπο βαποριού το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ,Μεγάλος μάγκας ο πλοίαρχος του επειδή το έβαλε στη Χίο με αέρα κλπ κλπ-το βλέπουμε και στη Μυτιλήνη που 08:00 είναι στο πράσινο και 08:40 κατεβάζει καταπέλτη κλπ κλπ!!!Ηρεμήστε λίγο και σχόλια τύπου τενεκέδες για τα ταχύπλοα της ΝΕΛ-και για ξεκάρφωμα να λέτε και για ταχύπλοα άλλης εταιρείας-αλλά και για το που θα βρούνε λεφτά δεν αρμόζουν σε forum που συζητάνε σοβαροί άνθρωποι!!!!Α και μην ξεχνάτε τη λέει ο λαός:
1:Πίσω έχει η αχλάδα την ουρά :Wink: 
2:Γελάει καλύτερα όποιος γελάει τελευταίος :Wink: 
3:Στο τέλος ξυρίζουν το γαμπρό.
Καλά .....ταξίδια με το *ΒΑΠΟΡΑΡΟ* κύριοι.Θα σας κρατήσουν στην εταιρεία μην αγχώνεσται..... :Wink:

----------


## lissos95

Mαλλον λαθοs  τα χωνειs εδω! στη δοικηση τηs NEL πρεπει να τα χωσειs για την ολιγωρια τουs την στιγμη που εμεινε η εταιρια με ενα βαπορι, και δεν εφερε πλοιο προs αντικατασταση του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ! οσο για το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ πρεπει να ξερειs οτι ειναι μονοτιμονο και αυτο το κανει δυσκινητο στιs κινηνισειs του,επεισηs εχει τουμπαριστεs μηχανεs(χωριs picth). ΓΙΑ τουs πλοιαρχουs του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ τι να πω εχουν αποδειξη την αξια τουs αρκετεs φορεs βαζονταs πλοιο σε δυσκολα λιμανια οπωs τηs ΠΑΡΟΥ-ΣΙΦΝΟΥ-ΚΑΤΑΠΟΛΑ ΑΜΟΡΓΟΥ σε κρουαζιερεs καθε χρονο του ΑΓ.ΠΝΕΥΜΑΤΟΣ.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Mαλλον λαθοs  τα χωνειs εδω! στη δοικηση τηs NEL πρεπει να τα χωσειs για την ολιγωρια τουs την στιγμη που εμεινε η εταιρια με ενα βαπορι, και δεν εφερε πλοιο προs αντικατασταση του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ! οσο για το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ πρεπει να ξερειs οτι ειναι μονοτιμονο και αυτο το κανει δυσκινητο στιs κινηνισειs του,επεισηs εχει τουμπαριστεs μηχανεs(χωριs picth). ΓΙΑ τουs πλοιαρχουs του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ τι να πω εχουν αποδειξη την αξια τουs αρκετεs φορεs βαζονταs πλοιο σε δυσκολα λιμανια οπωs τηs ΠΑΡΟΥ-ΣΙΦΝΟΥ-ΚΑΤΑΠΟΛΑ ΑΜΟΡΓΟΥ σε κρουαζιερεs καθε χρονο του ΑΓ.ΠΝΕΥΜΑΤΟΣ.



Αυτό όμως δε μας λέει τίποτα για αυτά που προσφέρει η εταιρεία στα Νησιά της Χιου και της Μυτιλήνης!!!Δεν είναι ο σωτήρας τους όπως τον παρουσιάζουν μερικοί εδώ!!!Βοηθάει την κατάσταση λόγω της ολιγοριας της ΝEL αλλά ως εκεί!!!Υμνοι και λοιπά χαιδολογημάτα και παινέματα έχουν κανει το πλοιο να φανταζει superfast...Ας είμαστε λοιπόν πιο μετρημένοι και πιο κοντα στην αληθεια!!!Ειδάλλως θα υπάρξει κριτική που ίσως να μην αρέσει... :Cool:

----------


## giorgosss

> Αυτό όμως δε μας λέει τίποτα για αυτά που προσφέρει η εταιρεία στα Νησιά της Χιου και της Μυτιλήνης!!!Δεν είναι ο σωτήρας τους όπως τον παρουσιάζουν μερικοί εδώ!!!Βοηθάει την κατάσταση λόγω της ολιγοριας της ΝEL αλλά ως εκεί!!!Υμνοι και λοιπά χαιδολογημάτα και παινέματα έχουν κανει το πλοιο να φανταζει superfast...Ας είμαστε λοιπόν πιο μετρημένοι και πιο κοντα στην αληθεια!!!Ειδάλλως θα υπάρξει κριτική που ίσως να μην αρέσει...


Γιατί ρε Κώστα δηλαδή εσυ και όλοι οι άλλοι λάτρεις της ΝΕΛ δεν χαϊδολογειτε συνέχεια την Μυτιληναρα  σας "το αρχόντοβαπορο", "τη βασίλισσα του αιγαίου" και όλα τα σχετικά επίθετα με τα οποία στεφανώνετε το καράβι με την πρώτη ευκαιρία σε κάθε ποστ στο thread του. (Λες και το Μυτιλήνη είναι πιο καινούριο και κλάσεις ανώτερο του Λισσος). Σας πειράζει τώρα λοιπόν επειδή κάποιοι επιδοκιμάζουν το Λισσος? Μαγκιά τους. Σας πειράζει που η ΑΝΕΚ ανέβηκε Χίο μυτιλήνη? Μαγκιά της.   Συγγνώμη για τον οποίο τόνο του ποστ μου αλλά εχω απηυδησει με αυτό το θέατρο στο τοπικ του Λισσος.

----------


## douzoune

αυτό που ενοχλεί (και μένα προσωπικά) είναι η αρπακτική διάθεση της ΑΝΕΚ. Έβαλε ένα από τα χειρότερα πλοία του στόλου της να καλύψει μια γραμμή σε μια δύσκολη περίοδο για την NEL. Και το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο "θεοποιείται" χωρίς λόγο, λαμβάνοντας υπόψην και τα δεδομένα της ΑΝΕΚ. Μπήκε το Λισσός δηλαδή και έλυσε τις ανάγκες των νησιών???  Όταν η NEL ορθοποδήσει (και θα γίνει αυτό-έτσι πιστεύω-) ο κόσμος σε αυτήν θα στραφεί και η ΑΝΕΚ θα φύγει νύχτα......
όσο για τα επίθετα που χρησιμοποιούμε για το Μυτιλήνη είναι δικαιολογημένα από τα βραβεία που έχει πάρει.....

----------


## Leo

Το τρίτο μάτι, έξω απο Κρήτη και Μυτιλήνη, δηλαδή εγώ, βλέπω ότι κανείς δεν βάζει νερό στο κρασί του και η συζήτήσεις περί ΝΕΛ και ΑΝΕΚ καλά κρατούν. Σωστά διαφωνείτε και κουβεντιάζετε, αλλά κανείς σας δεν σχολιάζει αμερόληπτα. Προφανώς δεν με πείσατε ότι η ΝΕΛ θα επανέλθει με "θαύματα" ούτε ότι το Λισσός είναι το πλοίο "των ονείρων" των κατοίκων των νησιών που εξυπηρετεί  :Very Happy: . Συνεχίστε λοιπόν αλλά όμορφα ε? χωρίς ακραία "καιρικά φαινόμενα"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Speedkiller

> Γιατί ρε Κώστα δηλαδή εσυ και όλοι οι άλλοι λάτρεις της ΝΕΛ δεν χαϊδολογειτε συνέχεια την Μυτιληναρα  σας "το αρχόντοβαπορο", "τη βασίλισσα του αιγαίου" και όλα τα σχετικά επίθετα με τα οποία στεφανώνετε το καράβι με την πρώτη ευκαιρία σε κάθε ποστ στο thread του. (Λες και το Μυτιλήνη είναι πιο καινούριο και κλάσεις ανώτερο του Λισσος). Σας πειράζει τώρα λοιπόν επειδή κάποιοι επιδοκιμάζουν το Λισσος? Μαγκιά τους. Σας πειράζει που η ΑΝΕΚ ανέβηκε Χίο μυτιλήνη? Μαγκιά της.   Συγγνώμη για τον οποίο τόνο του ποστ μου αλλά εχω απηυδησει με αυτό το θέατρο στο τοπικ του Λισσος.


Νεότερο είναι το Μυτιλήνη απ το Λισσός!!!Κλάσσης ανώτερο δεν είπα ποτέ πως είναι...Όσο για τα επίθετα που το κοσμούμε όπως λες το πλοίο όπως λέει κ ο φίλος Douzoune έχει βραβευτεί και δεύτερον το χαιοδολόγημα σταματάει στα επίθετα και όχι σε ολόκληρα ποστ που το μόνο που κάνουν είναι αυτό!
Καλά κάνουν και επιδοκιμάζουν το Λισσός!!!Μπραβο τους!!!
Καλά κάνει που μπήκε η ΑΝΕΚ στη γραμμή αφού μπόρεσε!!!
Αλλα βάζοντας το Λισσός (που στην ουσία της περίσσευε αφού ήταν δεμμένο πόσους μήνες προτού γίνει ότι έγινε με το Θεόφιλο) μη νομίζει πως την θεωρούμε σωτήρα (όπως την παρουσιάζουν μερικοί που δεν είναι καν απο Χίο-Λέσβο) η πως την θεωρούμε ποιοτική στις υπηρεσίες της!!!Εκμεταλεύτηκε ένα πλοίο που είχε παραπεταμένο με το καλύτερο τρόπο και μπράβο της...Ως εκεί όμως!Αν ηθελε η ΑΝΕΚ επιδοκιμασίες ας άφηνε το Χιος όπως ήταν και ας έβαζε Πρέβελη που είναι πιο γρήγορο απ το Λισσός και το χε αποδείξει στην Παροναξια!Αλλά αυτό το χει για καλύτερες γραμμές...Χαζοί ειναι να το βάλουν Χιο Μυτιλήνη αφού την εχουν εξασφαλίσει κ με Λισσός???Και για να κλείσω εδώ και να μην το κουράζω άλλο γιατί αφού το Λισσός είναι τοσο μαγικο και φοβερό δεν το βάζουν πάλι Χανιά παρα μόνο το διώξανε νύχτα(Απο χανιώτες έχω ακούσει τον ευγενικο χαρακτηρισμό ποταμόπλοιο)??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nickosps

Δεν θέλω να πάρω το μέρος κανενός, θα σας πω προσωπική εμπειρία και εμπειρία φίλου μου... Το 1996 (αρκετά μακριά) είχα ταξιδέψει από Σούδα για Πειραιά με το Λισσός και είχα μείνει εντυπωσιασμένος (καθότι 12 χρονών) με τους τεράστιους εσωτερικούς του χώρους! Και δεν σας κρύβω τη συμπάθειά μου προς το πλοίο αυτό. Τώρα όμως 13 χρόνια μετά που είναι δρομολογημένο Χίο Μυτιλήνη φίλος μου φοιτητής στη Μυτιλήνη μου λέει ότι όταν είναι να ταξιδέψει και έχει δρομολόγιο το Λισσός προτιμάει να μπει σε αεροπλάνο με ότι συνεπάγεται αυτό...

----------


## giorgosss

Κώστα
Α) Δεν είπα οτι ολόκληρα τα ποστ στο θέμα του Μυτηλήνη είναι εγκώμια για το καράβι.
Β) Εγώ ποτέ δε θεώρησα ούτε ανέφερα την ΑΝΕΚ ως σωτήρα της γραμμής Χίου-Μυτιλήνης.
Γ) Όπως και συ είπες λογικό είναι η κάθε εταιρεία να επιδιώκει το καλύτερο δυνατόν οικονομικό αποτέλεσμα με τις μικρότερες δυνατές θυσίες, με οτι αυτο συνεπάγεται χωρις αυτό βέβαια να σημαίνει οτι πρέπει να υποβαθμίζεται η ποιότητα των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών.
Δ) @douzoune
    "*αυτό που ενοχλεί (και μένα προσωπικά) είναι η αρπακτική διάθεση της ΑΝΕΚ. Έβαλε ένα από τα χειρότερα πλοία του στόλου της να καλύψει μια γραμμή σε μια δύσκολη περίοδο για την NEL"

*    μα οποιαδήποτε εταιρεία δε θα εκμεταλλευόταν μια τέτοια κατάσταση κατα το συμφέρον της?

Ε) Πειράζει αν κάποιος επιδοκιμάζει ένα καράβι? Ή επειδή αυτο το λένε Λισσός? Καλά αν εγώ έλεγα την -ενσφαλμένη- άποψή μου οτι πχ _Το Μιλένα είναι το μεγαλύτερο,_ τ_αχύτερο και πιο καινούριο καράβι στον Πειραιά_ θα έπρεπε επισταμένως να δέχομαι λογοκρισία?(Που κανέις δεν είπε κάτι ακραίο για το Λισσός)

Τέλος κατανοώ απόλυτα την στάση σας απέναντι στο καράβι και στην εταιρεία απο τη στιγμή που είναι ξένη προς εσας και μπήκε στην πλέον βασική γραμμή της εταιρείας του τόπου σας που προφανώς και αγαπάτε.

Αυτό όμως δε σημαίνει οτι θα πρέπει μόλις αναφερθεί κάποιο θετικό σχόλιο για το βαπόρι να σπεύδετε να το θάβετε!

Και βέβαια _έχει ο καιρός γυρίσματα_, συμπληρώνοντας τις παροιμίες που απαριθμούσε στην προηγούμενη σελίδα ο MYTILENE :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Αυτά :Smile:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Κώστα
> Α) Δεν είπα οτι ολόκληρα τα ποστ στο θέμα του Μυτηλήνη είναι εγκώμια για το καράβι.
> Β) Εγώ ποτέ δε θεώρησα ούτε ανέφερα την ΑΝΕΚ ως σωτήρα της γραμμής Χίου-Μυτιλήνης.
> Γ) Όπως και συ είπες λογικό είναι η κάθε εταιρεία να επιδιώκει το καλύτερο δυνατόν οικονομικό αποτέλεσμα με τις μικρότερες δυνατές θυσίες, με οτι αυτο συνεπάγεται χωρις αυτό βέβαια να σημαίνει οτι πρέπει να υποβαθμίζεται η ποιότητα των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών.
> 
> 
> Ε) Πειράζει αν κάποιος επιδοκιμάζει ένα καράβι? Ή επειδή αυτο το λένε Λισσός? Καλά αν εγώ έλεγα την -ενσφαλμένη- άποψή μου οτι πχ _Το Μιλένα είναι το μεγαλύτερο,_ τ_αχύτερο και πιο καινούριο καράβι στον Πειραιά_ θα έπρεπε επισταμένως να δέχομαι λογοκρισία?(Που κανέις δεν είπε κάτι ακραίο για το Λισσός)



Α)Είπες πολύ σωστά πως το Μυτιλήνη όλο το χαιδολογούμε και απλά σου απάντησα πως γίνεται όντως από πολλά άτομα αλλα ποτε αυτός δεν είναι ο αυτοσκοπός των όποιων Post αλλα η αφορμή για να συμβεί κ αυτο!

Β)Μερικοί φίλοι εδώ έτσι την παρουσιάζουν κ γι αυτό υπήρξαν οι ανάλογες απαντήσεις τουλαχιστον απο μένα!(αν θες κοίταξε τα προηγούμενα post)

Γ)14 ωρες ταξίδι σίγουρα δεν είναι αναβάθμιση!Η οποια αναφορά σε αυτό έγινε επειδή το πλοιο παρουσιάστηκε ως το τελειο πλοιο να ταξεδέψεις για Χιο Μυτιλήνη.Δεν με πειράζει να μου πει κάποιος πως το Λισσός είναι ωραίο βαπόρι και μέσα και έξω και στέκεται καλα για τα χρόνια του επειδή το ξέρει κ το αγαπά(αυτό δεν έχω λογο να το κριτικάρω η να μην το δεχτώ)!Μην φτάνουμε όμως στα ορια της υπερβολής!

Ε)Δεν πειράζει η επιδοκιμασία!Η υπερβολή-πληρης ωραιοποίηση και παραπληροφόρηση αν θες είναι αυτή που ενοχλεί!

Και δεν νομίζω πως θαβουμε ότι καλό ειπωθεί για το καράβι!Δες αν εχει κριτικάρει κανείς έτσι αυτα που γραφουν οι κλασσικοί fun του πλοίου pontios thessaloniki και Kapas...Δεν είμαστε τόσο κακοί πια... :Very Happy: 
Ps(έκοψα λίγο το μήνυμα σου για να μη γίνεται κουραστική η ανάγνωση!Ελπίζω να μη σε πειράζει)

----------


## M.D.I

> Sorry, αλλά το νησί μας είχε μια χαρά βαπόρια!!! Αρχοντικά πλοία και όχι σαβούρες… τώρα τελευταία όμως μας έγινε τσιμπούρι η anek με αυτό το Λισσός.. πιστεύω πως ένα πλοίο εκτός απ το συμφέρον της εταιρίας του θα πρέπει να προσελκύει τους ταξιδιώτες…. Και όσοι είμαστε απ το νησί και ταξιδεύουμε συχνά έχουμε δεθεί με τα πλοία της Nel… οπότε καλά θα κάνουν να επιστρέψουν τη θέσει αυτή εκεί που ανήκει.. και συγκεκριμένα στο Θεόφιλο!!


 ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΘΙΞΩ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ,ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΝΟΧΩΡΗΣΩ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΝΕΛΙΤΗ,Ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΠΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΧΙΟΥ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗΣ Π Ο Τ Ε    Ξ Α Ν Α.ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΗΞΕΙ ΑΛΛΟΥ.ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΑΝΤΙΠΑΡΑΘΕΣΗ,ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΕΓΩ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΑΓΑΠΑΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΡΕΙ ΔΕΞΙΕΣ ΣΤΡΟΦΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΗ ΧΙΟ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΟ.ΟΜΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ...ΔΕΧΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΙΧΗΜΑ(ΕΝΑ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΙ ΣΤΟ ΜΠΑΛΟΥΧΑΝΑ).ΟΙ ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ.

----------


## M.D.I

> Νεότερο είναι το Μυτιλήνη απ το Λισσός!!!Κλάσσης ανώτερο δεν είπα ποτέ πως είναι...Όσο για τα επίθετα που το κοσμούμε όπως λες το πλοίο όπως λέει κ ο φίλος Douzoune έχει βραβευτεί και δεύτερον το χαιοδολόγημα σταματάει στα επίθετα και όχι σε ολόκληρα ποστ που το μόνο που κάνουν είναι αυτό!
> Καλά κάνουν και επιδοκιμάζουν το Λισσός!!!Μπραβο τους!!!
> Καλά κάνει που μπήκε η ΑΝΕΚ στη γραμμή αφού μπόρεσε!!!
> Αλλα βάζοντας το Λισσός (που στην ουσία της περίσσευε αφού ήταν δεμμένο πόσους μήνες προτού γίνει ότι έγινε με το Θεόφιλο) μη νομίζει πως την θεωρούμε σωτήρα (όπως την παρουσιάζουν μερικοί που δεν είναι καν απο Χίο-Λέσβο) η πως την θεωρούμε ποιοτική στις υπηρεσίες της!!!Εκμεταλεύτηκε ένα πλοίο που είχε παραπεταμένο με το καλύτερο τρόπο και μπράβο της...Ως εκεί όμως!Αν ηθελε η ΑΝΕΚ επιδοκιμασίες ας άφηνε το Χιος όπως ήταν και ας έβαζε Πρέβελη που είναι πιο γρήγορο απ το Λισσός και το χε αποδείξει στην Παροναξια!Αλλά αυτό το χει για καλύτερες γραμμές...Χαζοί ειναι να το βάλουν Χιο Μυτιλήνη αφού την εχουν εξασφαλίσει κ με Λισσός???Και για να κλείσω εδώ και να μην το κουράζω άλλο γιατί αφού το Λισσός είναι τοσο μαγικο και φοβερό δεν το βάζουν πάλι Χανιά παρα μόνο το διώξανε νύχτα(Απο χανιώτες έχω ακούσει τον ευγενικο χαρακτηρισμό ποταμόπλοιο)???


 ΦΙΛΕ,ΟΤΑΝ ΟΙ ΧΑΝΙΩΤΕΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΠΑΙΤΗΣΕΙΣ,Η ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ,ΤΟΥΣ ΦΕΡΝΕΙ ΕΛΥΡΟ.ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΕΡΕΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΑ ΧΑΝΙΑ ΜΟΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΗ ΑΠΟ ΧΙΟ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΜΑΖΙ.ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΩΧΝΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΜΠΛΟΥ ΣΤΑΡ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΧΑΝΙΑ.ΕΣΕΙΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ?Η ΝΕΛ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ?ΤΟ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΚΟΤΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΑΓΚΑΙΟ ΚΑΚΟ.ΛΥΣΗ ΑΝΑΓΚΗΣ.ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ.ΝΑ ΑΝΑΒΕΙΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΚΕΡΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΕΙ ΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ,ΑΛΛΟ ΕΝΑ ΚΕΡΙ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΚΑΥΤΕΡΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ Η ΑΝΕΚ ΣΤΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΤΙΥ,ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΛΑΜΠΑΔΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΠ-ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΒΑΖΕΙ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΣΤΑ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑ ΣΑΣ.

----------


## Speedkiller

Χαχαχουχα....Σιγά μην προσκυνήσω κιόλας....:-PΚαι είδα ύστερα απο πόσα χρόνια έβαλε καινούριο πλοίο η ΑΝΕΚ στο νησί της...Ολα τα καινούρια Ιταλία μεριά γυρνάνε... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Για το τι είναι το βαπόρι για τη γραμμή δεν θα το ξανασχολιάσω!Το έκανα ήδη...

----------


## M.D.I

> ΦΙΛΕ,ΟΤΑΝ ΟΙ ΧΑΝΙΩΤΕΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΠΑΙΤΗΣΕΙΣ,Η ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ,ΤΟΥΣ ΦΕΡΝΕΙ ΕΛΥΡΟ.ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΕΡΕΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΑ ΧΑΝΙΑ ΜΟΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΗ ΑΠΟ ΧΙΟ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΜΑΖΙ.ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΩΧΝΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΜΠΛΟΥ ΣΤΑΡ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΧΑΝΙΑ.ΕΣΕΙΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ?Η ΝΕΛ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ?ΤΟ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΚΟΤΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΑΓΚΑΙΟ ΚΑΚΟ.ΛΥΣΗ ΑΝΑΓΚΗΣ.ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ.ΝΑ ΑΝΑΒΕΙΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΚΕΡΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΕΙ ΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ,ΑΛΛΟ ΕΝΑ ΚΕΡΙ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΚΑΥΤΕΡΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ Η ΑΝΕΚ ΣΤΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΤΙΥ,ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΛΑΜΠΑΔΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΠ-ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΒΑΖΕΙ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΣΤΑ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑ ΣΑΣ.


 ΞΕΧΑΣΑ ΝΑ ΘΥΜΙΣΩ ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΙΝ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ Η ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΘΕΙ ΜΠΛΟΥ ΣΤΑΡ ΑΠΕΤΥΧΕ ...ΛΟΓΩ ΧΙΟΥ.ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ ΛΟΓΩ ΒΥΘΙΣΜΑΤΟΣ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ.ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΗ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΒΥΘΙΣΜΑΤΟΣ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ-ΜΠΛΟΥ ΣΤΑΡ?ΤΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΩ ΑΥΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΝΔΥΝΑΜΩΣΩ ΤΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ''ΤΙ ΕΙΔΟΥΣ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ'' ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ,ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ?ΚΑΙ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΟΥΜΑΝΤΑΡΕΙ?ΑΝΤΕ...ΟΛΟΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΛΑΜΠΑΔΑ ΜΑΣ.

----------


## agnostos

> Χαχαχουχα....Σιγά μην προσκυνήσω κιόλας....:-PΚαι είδα ύστερα απο πόσα χρόνια έβαλε καινούριο πλοίο η ΑΝΕΚ στο νησί της...Ολα τα καινούρια Ιταλία μεριά γυρνάνε...Για το τι είναι το βαπόρι για τη γραμμή δεν θα το ξανασχολιάσω!Το έκανα ήδη...


Φιλε spedkiller θα προτιμουσες στη γραμμη να εχεις το λισσος με τα σιναλα της ΝΕΛ η το hellenic spirit με τα σινιαλα της ΑΝΕΚ??? Τι θα σε ικανοποιουσε περισσοτερο? Η μηπως το hellenic spirit στα χρωματα της ΝΕΛ,ποτε θα εισαι ευχαριστημενος?
παντα φιλικα  :Wink:

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> ΞΕΧΑΣΑ ΝΑ ΘΥΜΙΣΩ ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΙΝ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ Η ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΘΕΙ ΜΠΛΟΥ ΣΤΑΡ ΑΠΕΤΥΧΕ ...ΛΟΓΩ ΧΙΟΥ.ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ ΛΟΓΩ ΒΥΘΙΣΜΑΤΟΣ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ.ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΗ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΒΥΘΙΣΜΑΤΟΣ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ-ΜΠΛΟΥ ΣΤΑΡ?ΤΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΩ ΑΥΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΝΔΥΝΑΜΩΣΩ ΤΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ''ΤΙ ΕΙΔΟΥΣ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ'' ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ,ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ?ΚΑΙ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΟΥΜΑΝΤΑΡΕΙ?ΑΝΤΕ...ΟΛΟΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΛΑΜΠΑΔΑ ΜΑΣ.


Σύμφωνα πάντα με τον Σουηδό το βύθισμα του BS1 είναι 6,35μ ενώ του Λισσός 6,50μ
Μικρές διαφορές.......

----------


## Speedkiller

> Φιλε spedkiller θα προτιμουσες στη γραμμη να εχεις το λισσος με τα σιναλα της ΝΕΛ η το hellenic spirit με τα σινιαλα της ΑΝΕΚ??? Τι θα σε ικανοποιουσε περισσοτερο? Η μηπως το hellenic spirit στα χρωματα της ΝΕΛ,ποτε θα εισαι ευχαριστημενος?
> παντα φιλικα


Ωραίος ο άγνωστος!!! :Very Happy: Όχι φίλε μου!Δεν θα προτιμούσα τιποτα απο αυτά προσωπικά!Ειμαστε τελείως Off topic όμως και δεν θέλω να μονοπολώ το θέμα!Αν στα αληθεια θες να μαθεις τι θα με ευχαριστούσε στείλε μου pm να σου πω! :Wink:

----------


## douzoune

> Δ) @douzoune
> "*αυτό που ενοχλεί (και μένα προσωπικά) είναι η αρπακτική διάθεση της ΑΝΕΚ. Έβαλε ένα από τα χειρότερα πλοία του στόλου της να καλύψει μια γραμμή σε μια δύσκολη περίοδο για την NEL"*
> 
> μα οποιαδήποτε εταιρεία δε θα εκμεταλλευόταν μια τέτοια κατάσταση κατα το συμφέρον της?


Εσένα σε ευχαριστεί το γεγονός οτι η καλύτερη εταιρεία της επιβατηγού ναυτιλίας (2008) έχει στον στόλο της αυτό το πλοίο και το δρομολογεί σε μια νέα για την εταιρεία γραμμή???? (και καλά θα αντικαθιστούσε Λισσός και Λατώ για ανανέωση στόλου....)
Δεν έχω πρόβλημα που έχει μπει το πλοίο στην γραμμή. Καλά έκανε και το έβαλε η ΑΝΕΚ. Εκμεταλλεύτηκε την κατάσταση και καλά έκανε. Αυτά και δεν λέω άλλα. ΤΕΛΟΣ

Όσο για την Blue Star πιστεύω πως αν ήθελε να βάλει πλοίο στην γραμμή θα το έβαζε. Δεν έχουν όλα τα πλοία της βύθισμα πάνω από 6 μέτρα. Γιατί ντε και καλά να έβαζε BS1 ή BS2????

----------


## MF2000gr

Eγω παντως Διαμαντη μου σου αναψα μια λαμπαδα οσο το βυθισμα του Λισσος και περιμενω δεξια στροφη στη Χιο. Μονο πες μου να στειλω καμερα κατω να εχουμε και ντοκουμεντα

----------


## DriFterPanos

Ε τώρα που το λες δεν είναι και εύκολο να μανουβράρεις ολόκληρο κρουαζιερόπλοιο στη Χίο… ε τι? Δεν παίζουμε με αυτά.. γιΆ αυτό θα ανάψω και εγώ λαμπάδα!! Αλλά θα αλλάξω λίγο την ευχή... ΄΄να   καβαλήσει καμιά ξερά το κρουαζιερόπλοιο και να γίνει υποβρύχιο΄΄  Πιστεύω έτσι θα τραβάμε καλύτερα πλάνα στα γυρίσματα…  :Wink:

----------


## MF2000gr

Μπραβο φιλε μου σκεφτεσαι πολυ καραβολατρικα. συγχαρητηρια

----------


## DriFterPanos

Ευχαριστώ! Το ξέρω… μας σκέφτεται και εμάς τους μυτιληνιούς αρκετά η anek… γιΆ αυτό και ανταποδίδω τα σέβη μου…  :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

γνωρίζει κανείς από όσους γράφουν για τάματα και λαμπάδες για να μη φύγει το λισσός,ότι η γραμμή χίου μυτιλήνης είναι απο τις μεγαλύτερες σε κίνηση εμπορευματική και επιβατική με λίγα λόγια φιλετάρα?,έγω αντί για τάματα στο ταξιάρχη,θα προκαλέσω την ΑΝΕΚ να βγάλει το πλοίο από τη γραμμή για να δούμε μέσα σε πόσο λίγο χρόνο η γραμμή θα καλύφθεί απο άλλο ποιοτικότερο πλοίο,μη λέμε ότι θέλουμε λοιπόν,η ΑΝΕΚ εκμεταλεύεται με το καλύτερο τρόπο ένα πλοίο το οποίο αλλιώς θα πουλούσε στις φιλλιπίνες,άλλα αυτό που με ενοχλεί περισσότερο είναι ότι δεν επιτρέπει να επαναδρομολογηθεί ο θεόφιλος επειδή εκμεταλευεται την αδύναμη ΝΕΛ,όλοι γνωρίζουμε τα παιχνίδια που παίζονται και υποψιαζόμαστε τις συμφωνίες ακόμα και αν δεν είμαστε άκριβως μέσα στα πράγματα 
αχ! ας γυρνούσε η θεοφιλάρα και το καμάρι σας θα έφευγε νύχτα όπως έφυγε το Φαίδρα και το Δημητρούλα

----------


## DriFterPanos

Έχει απόλυτο δίκιο ο *stefanosp*! Ακριβός εδώ ήθελα να καταλήξω… γλυκάθηκε η anek από το φιλετάκι και καλά έκανε…. αλλά τώρα δεν ξεκολλάει με τίποτα οπότε εμείς θα την πληρώσουμε και ο Θεόφιλος που μάλλον δεν θα μας συνοδεύει πλέων στα ταξίδια μας Χίο-Μυτιλήνη… δυστυχώς… :sad:

----------


## moutsokwstas

> γνωρίζει κανείς από όσους γράφουν για τάματα και λαμπάδες για να μη φύγει το λισσός,ότι η γραμμή χίου μυτιλήνης είναι απο τις μεγαλύτερες σε κίνηση εμπορευματική και επιβατική με λίγα λόγια φιλετάρα?,έγω αντί για τάματα στο ταξιάρχη,θα προκαλέσω την ΑΝΕΚ να βγάλει το πλοίο από τη γραμμή για να δούμε μέσα σε πόσο λίγο χρόνο η γραμμή θα καλύφθεί απο άλλο ποιοτικότερο πλοίο,μη λέμε ότι θέλουμε λοιπόν,η ΑΝΕΚ εκμεταλεύεται με το καλύτερο τρόπο ένα πλοίο το οποίο αλλιώς θα πουλούσε στις φιλλιπίνες,άλλα αυτό που με ενοχλεί περισσότερο είναι ότι δεν επιτρέπει να επαναδρομολογηθεί ο θεόφιλος επειδή εκμεταλευεται την αδύναμη ΝΕΛ,όλοι γνωρίζουμε τα παιχνίδια που παίζονται και υποψιαζόμαστε τις συμφωνίες ακόμα και αν δεν είμαστε άκριβως μέσα στα πράγματα 
> αχ! ας γυρνούσε η θεοφιλάρα και το καμάρι σας θα έφευγε νύχτα όπως έφυγε το Φαίδρα και το Δημητρούλα


 ιδου η ροδος, ιδου και το πηδημα!

----------


## .voyager

Mια φώτο του πλοίου, χαράματα Σαββάτου, για να ηρεμήσουν τα πνεύματα...

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Mια φώτο του πλοίου, χαράματα Σαββάτου, για να ηρεμήσουν τα πνεύματα...


 ετσι ρε χρηστο!!!ανεβασε καμια φωτο μπας και χαλαρωσουμε λιγο! :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Leo

Είναι η τρίτη φορά που επιχειρώ να βάλω τάξη στο θέμα. Δεν ξέρω τι ψάχνουμε να βρούμε και δεν ξέρω αν μεταφέρω μερικά πόστς, που έιναι άσχετα, που να τα πάω. Χαλαρώστε λοιπόν κυρίως οι Νελίτες γαιτί με αυτά και αυτά έχετε κανει τρελή διαφήμιση στο Λισσός και το έχετε κάνει το Λισσός 5ο δημοφιλεστέρο θέμα του Ναυτιλία....  :Wink:  :Very Happy:  Ο .voyager επεχείρησε να σταματήσει την θέρμη των δημοσιεύσεων.... αλλά κανέις δεν τσίμπισε. Λέω ξανά, το θέμα το κουράσαμε, τα ίδια και τα ίδια αναμασάμε.... Δεν λέει.

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Ας αλλάξω εγώ το θέμα.
Εχετε παρατηρήσει ότι το Λισσός περνάει ανάμεσα Ανδρο και Τήνο (από το στενό); Μετά κόβει πάνω για Χίο.
Δεν ακολουθεί δηλ. τη ρότα των πλοίων της ΝΕΛ, ανάμεσα Ανδρο και Εύβοια. 
Ξέρει κανείς γιατί; 
Κάνει παραπάνω μίλια έτσι.

----------


## captainHARRY

Ρε παιδιά, την Πέμπτη μπαίνω δόκιμος στο Λισσός...Για πεστε...να ξέρω

----------


## nickosps

Μπράβο Χρήστο! Πεντακάθαρη φωτογραφία!

----------


## Leo

> Ρε παιδιά, την Πέμπτη μπαίνω δόκιμος στο Λισσός...Για πεστε...να ξέρω


Φίλε μου εσύ πας να δουλέψεις. 
Εύχουμαι καλή σταδιοδρομία και καλά ταξίδια. Το τι πρέπει να ξέρεις πριν να μπεις στο πλοίο το έχεις ήδη κουβεντιάσει με την εταιρεία. Το τι θα μάθεις όσο είσαι πάνω  σ αυτό εξαρτάται από σένα και μόνο. Αυτά που εμείς σχολιάζουμε εδώ στο φόρουμ δεν έχουν και μεγάλη σχέση με αυτά που εσύ πρέπει να ξέρεις και να μάθεις για την δουλειά και την καριέρα σου....
Μπορείς απλά να χαλαρώνεις διαβάζοντας τα.... Καλή αρχή :Wink:

----------


## captainHARRY

Ευχαριστω φίλε LEO, απλα σ'αυτο το θέμα διαβασα πραγματα που αγγιζουν τον τρομο (πχ καλυτερα να παρεις αεροπλανο) κτλ! Τέλος παντων σ'ευχαριστω που ασχολήθηκες...θα σας ξαναγραψω απο πανω λεπτομερειες!!!

----------


## KOKAKIS

> Ρε παιδιά, την Πέμπτη μπαίνω δόκιμος στο Λισσός...Για πεστε...να ξέρω


 
kalhspera file kai kales thalasses sou eyxomai...ti eidhkothta mpaineis sto lissos kai ti tha htheles na matheis????

----------


## lissos95

καλα ταξιδια, καλεs θαλασσεs να εχειs, καλη σταδιοδρομια! οσο για το πλοιο ενα σου λεω θα περασειs καλα, θα παρειs κιλα, ακου πρωινο( αυγα πατατεs μπεικον και μια κανατα πορτοκαλαδα) το καλυτερο ειναι οτι θα κανειs νεουs φιλουs.

----------


## KOKAKIS

> καλα ταξιδια, καλεs θαλασσεs να εχειs, καλη σταδιοδρομια! οσο για το πλοιο ενα σου λεω θα περασειs καλα, θα παρειs κιλα, ακου πρωινο( αυγα πατατεs μπεικον και μια κανατα πορτοκαλαδα) το καλυτερο ειναι οτι θα κανειs νεουs φιλουs.


vlepw to prwino to exeis mathei ap eksw....kai esy sto lissos eisai???

----------


## lissos

> Ευχαριστω φίλε LEO, απλα σ'αυτο το θέμα *διαβασα πραγματα που αγγιζουν τον τρομο (πχ καλυτερα να παρεις αεροπλανο) κτλ*! Τέλος παντων σ'ευχαριστω που ασχολήθηκες...θα σας ξαναγραψω απο πανω λεπτομερειες!!!


Απο την κακια τους τα λενε.:twisted:

Σε λιγα χρονια θα καμαρωνεις που ησουν και συ μελος σε ενα
απο τα ιστορικοτερα σκαρια που εχουν περασει απο τις ελληνικες θαλασσες.
(μην μου την πεσετε ολοι, την γνωμη μου λεω) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Γνωμη μου ειναι οτι θα μαθεις πολλα μεσα απο αυτο το πλοιο
οσον αφορα την μετεπειτα σταδιοδρομια σου στο ναυτικο επαγγελμα.

----------


## lissos95

το πρωινο ηταν η αδυναμια μου, οταν δεν ετρωγα στο πλοιο πηγαινα στον ιορδανη(το μπουγατσαδικο) για μια διπλη μεριδα μπουγατσα, ημουν στη ΛΙΣΣΑΡΑ για πεντε χρονια 1995-2000!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

LISSOS αναχωριση την κυριακη για τη νεα του ροτα στο βορειο αιγαιο

232.JPG

----------


## M.D.I

> Σύμφωνα πάντα με τον Σουηδό το βύθισμα του BS1 είναι 6,35μ ενώ του Λισσός 6,50μ
> Μικρές διαφορές.......


 ΣΟΥ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΤΑΠΕΛΤΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΟΤΑΝ ΦΕΥΓΕΙ ΓΕΜΑΤΟ,ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΒΥΘΙΣΜΑ ΠΡΥΜΗΣ 7,10μ.   ACTUAL KAΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ.

----------


## M.D.I

> Εσένα σε ευχαριστεί το γεγονός οτι η καλύτερη εταιρεία της επιβατηγού ναυτιλίας (2008) έχει στον στόλο της αυτό το πλοίο και το δρομολογεί σε μια νέα για την εταιρεία γραμμή???? (και καλά θα αντικαθιστούσε Λισσός και Λατώ για ανανέωση στόλου....)
> Δεν έχω πρόβλημα που έχει μπει το πλοίο στην γραμμή. Καλά έκανε και το έβαλε η ΑΝΕΚ. Εκμεταλλεύτηκε την κατάσταση και καλά έκανε. Αυτά και δεν λέω άλλα. ΤΕΛΟΣ
> 
> Όσο για την Blue Star πιστεύω πως αν ήθελε να βάλει πλοίο στην γραμμή θα το έβαζε. Δεν έχουν όλα τα πλοία της βύθισμα πάνω από 6 μέτρα. Γιατί ντε και καλά να έβαζε BS1 ή BS2????


 ΕΜΕΙΣ ΛΕΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΜΠΛΟΥΣΤΑΡ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΤΙΚΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ,ΚΑΙ Η ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΕΙΠΕ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ,ΕΣΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΡΩΤΑΣ.

----------


## M.D.I

> kalhspera file kai kales thalasses sou eyxomai...ti eidhkothta mpaineis sto lissos kai ti tha htheles na matheis????


 ΚΟΚΑΚΙ,ΘΑ ΤΟΝ ΣΚΙΣΕΙ Ο ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ ΤΟΝ ΜΙΚΡΟ.ΚΑΛΑ ΞΕΜΠΕΡΔΕΜΑΤΑ.

----------


## M.D.I

> Ας αλλάξω εγώ το θέμα.
> Εχετε παρατηρήσει ότι το Λισσός περνάει ανάμεσα Ανδρο και Τήνο (από το στενό); Μετά κόβει πάνω για Χίο.
> Δεν ακολουθεί δηλ. τη ρότα των πλοίων της ΝΕΛ, ανάμεσα Ανδρο και Εύβοια. 
> Ξέρει κανείς γιατί; 
> Κάνει παραπάνω μίλια έτσι.


 ΜΕΤΡΗΜΕΝΑ-ΖΥΓΙΣΜΕΝΑ-ΤΣΕΚΑΡΙΣΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΙΚΡΟΤΕΡΗ ΑΠΟΣΤΑΣΗ.ΑΛΛΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΤΟ ΚΕΡΔΟΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΚΡΟ,ΣΟΥ ΕΞΗΓΩ ΟΤΙ ΠΑΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΑ ΡΕΥΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΥΚΟΛΟΤΕΡΗ ΠΛΕΥΣΗ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΙΡΟ.

----------


## M.D.I

> Eγω παντως Διαμαντη μου σου αναψα μια λαμπαδα οσο το βυθισμα του Λισσος και περιμενω δεξια στροφη στη Χιο. Μονο πες μου να στειλω καμερα κατω να εχουμε και ντοκουμεντα


 ΕΧΩ ''ΜΕΣΟ'' ΣΤΟ ''ΜΠΑΡΜΠΑ'' ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΕΠΗΡΡΕΑΖΩ.ΠΕΙΤΕ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ,ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΒΑΛΩ ΣΤΗ ΜΠΡΙΖΑ.

----------


## M.D.I

> Ε τώρα που το λες δεν είναι και εύκολο να μανουβράρεις ολόκληρο κρουαζιερόπλοιο στη Χίο… ε τι? Δεν παίζουμε με αυτά.. γιΆ αυτό θα ανάψω και εγώ λαμπάδα!! Αλλά θα αλλάξω λίγο την ευχή... ΄΄να καβαλήσει καμιά ξερά το κρουαζιερόπλοιο και να γίνει υποβρύχιο΄΄ Πιστεύω έτσι θα τραβάμε καλύτερα πλάνα στα γυρίσματα…


 ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ ΣΤΕΝΟΧΩΡΗΣΕ Η ΠΕΡΙΠΕΤΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΥ ΣΤΙΣ ΟΙΝΟΥΣΕΣ,ΑΛΛΑ ΕΣΥ ΦΙΛΕ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΠΙΕΙΚΩΣ ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟΣ.

----------


## Leo

Φίλε M.D.I. εσείς απο ότι καταλαβαίνω έχετε αναλάβει αποκλειστικά την κριτική των δημοσιεύσεων του Λισσός? Με ποιά ιδιότητα?

----------


## M.D.I

> ΦΙΛΕ,ΟΤΑΝ ΟΙ ΧΑΝΙΩΤΕΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΠΑΙΤΗΣΕΙΣ,Η ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ,ΤΟΥΣ ΦΕΡΝΕΙ ΕΛΥΡΟ.ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΕΡΕΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΑ ΧΑΝΙΑ ΜΟΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΗ ΑΠΟ ΧΙΟ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΜΑΖΙ.ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΩΧΝΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΜΠΛΟΥ ΣΤΑΡ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΧΑΝΙΑ.ΕΣΕΙΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ?Η ΝΕΛ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ?ΤΟ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΚΟΤΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΑΓΚΑΙΟ ΚΑΚΟ.ΛΥΣΗ ΑΝΑΓΚΗΣ.ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ.ΝΑ ΑΝΑΒΕΙΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΚΕΡΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΕΙ ΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ,ΑΛΛΟ ΕΝΑ ΚΕΡΙ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΚΑΥΤΕΡΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ Η ΑΝΕΚ ΣΤΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΤΙΥ,ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΛΑΜΠΑΔΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΠ-ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΒΑΖΕΙ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΣΤΑ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑ ΣΑΣ.


 ΦΙΛΕ ΣΤΕΦΑΝΕ,ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΠΕ  'Η ''ΕΝΝΟΗΣΕ'' ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ.ΜΗ ΔΙΑΣΤΡΕΒΛΩΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ.ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ.''...ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΕΙ ΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ...(ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΤΟ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ Η ΑΝΕΚ,ΟΠΩΣ ΕΣΥ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙΣ).ΜΟΝΟΙ ΜΑΣ ΛΕΜΕ''ΑΝΑΓΚΑΙΟ ΚΑΚΟ''.ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ ΕΡΜΗΝΕΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΒΟΛΕΥΟΥΝ?ΤΟΣΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΕ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΤΕΝΟΧΩΡΗΣΕΙ Η ΑΝΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΝΕΛ ΝΑ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΕΙ ΤΑ ΚΕΚΤΗΜΕΝΑΤΗΣ?ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΩ,ΜΗΝ ΑΝΑΨΕΙΣ ΚΕΡΙ,ΜΗ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΑΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ.ΣΧΗΜΑΤΑ ΛΟΓΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ,ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΣΑΙ,ΤΑ ΛΕΜΕ ΑΠΛΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ.ΑΛΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟ ΠΟΥ ΒΑΖΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΣΤΗ ΧΙΟ,ΟΤΑΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΚΟΥΓΟΤΑΝ ''ΑΝΕΚΔΟΤΟ'' ΠΡΙΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ,ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΝΑΨΕΙΣ.ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ''ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ'' ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΔΙΚΟ ΣΑΣ ΤΟ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΔΑΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΝΑ ΚΕΛΑΗΔΑΕΙ.(ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΜΑΘΑΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΔΕΞΙΕΣ ΣΤΡΟΦΕΣ ΣΤΗ ΧΙΟ,ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΑΝΑΖΗΤΑΜΕ ΑΚΟΜΑ.ΣΟΡΡΥ ΚΑΠ-ΝΙΚΟ ΧΑΛΑΡΗ,ΕΣΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΣΥΝΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟΥ,ΗΔΗ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΠΗΓΑΣΟ).

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Δύο φωτογραφίες από το Λισσός απο το περασμένο καλοκαίρι που ερχόταν στην Θεσσαλονίκη...

----------


## M.D.I

> Φίλε M.D.I. εσείς απο ότι καταλαβαίνω έχετε αναλάβει αποκλειστικά την κριτική των δημοσιεύσεων του Λισσός? Με ποιά ιδιότητα?


 ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙ ΣΤΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΝΕΛ,ΝΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ,ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΟΛΕΜΗΣΕΙ ΜΕ ΝΥΧΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΟΝΤΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΞΩΘΕΝ ΚΑΛΗ ΜΑΡΤΥΡΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ ΣΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΥΠΗΡΕΤΗΣΑ,ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΤΕΙ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΩ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΛΟΓΩ ΔΙΑΦΩΝΙΩΝ ΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΛΙΑ ΔΙΟΙΚΗΣΗ,ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΠΑΡΑΠΟΝΕΜΕΝΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΗ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ ΑΠΕΝΑΝΤΙ ΜΟΥ(ΣΥΜΠΑΣΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΛΗΡΩΤΟΙ 'Η ΚΑΚΟΠΛΗΡΩΜΕΝΟΙ)ΑΛΛΑ ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΛΟΓΩ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΥ ΒΑΡΟΥΣ ΣΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΑΝΕΛΛΙΠΩΣ.ΠΡΟΣΩΡΙΝΑ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΕΚ.ΚΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΕΧΩ ΒΡΕΙ ΠΑΡΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ,ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΟΝΤΑΣ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΝΕΛ.ΤΟΝ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΑΥΤΟ.ΑΝ ΣΕ ΚΑΛΥΨΑ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΑ,ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΛΩΣ.ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΤΟ ''ΚΟΥΡΑΣΩ'' ΤΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΑ ΟΣΑ ΕΧΩ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ(ΛΙΣΣΟΣ) ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΠΕΡΑ ΑΛΗΘΙΝΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΑ ΑΦΟΥΓΚΡΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ.ΓΙΑ ΟΣΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ ΖΗΤΗΜΑΤΑ,ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΗΣ ΘΕΣΗΣ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ.ΚΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΝΟΙΩΘΩ ΠΕΡΗΦΑΝΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΚΛΗΘΗΚΕ ΝΑ ΜΠΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΣΤΙΣ 2 ΙΟΥΛΙΟΥ ΠΕΡΣΙ,ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΕΛΕΓΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΠΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΧΙΟ,ΔΕΝ,ΔΕΝ,ΔΕΝ, ΑΛΛΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ(ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ)ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΠΗΚΕ,ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ''ΤΗ ΜΙΑ'' ΟΤΑΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ-ΕΡΓΑΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΕΣ.ΕΤΣΙ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΛΙΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΤΟΥ ΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΗ-ΚΑΡΑΒΟΛΑΤΡΗ-ΚΑΡΑΒΟΚΡΙΤΗ,ΛΕΓΟΝΤΑΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ,''ΥΠΕΡΑΣΠΙΖΟΜΑΙ'' ΤΟ ΣΚΑΡΙ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΝΩ ΤΟΥ ΒΓΑΖΩ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΖΕΙΝ.ΚΑΙ ΘΛΙΒΟΜΑΙ ΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΑΣΧΟΛΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΕΠΙΚΡΙΤΙΚΑ,ΟΡΙΖΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΕ ΑΝΤΙΠΑΛΟ ΣΡΑΤΟΠΕΔΟ ΜΕ ΤΑΜΠΕΛΛΑ ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ.ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΑΛΑΖΟΥΝ ΓΝΩΜΕΣ,ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ,ΝΑ ΠΟΝΑΝΕ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ,ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΕΥΧΟΝΤΑΙ ''ΝΑ ΓΙΝΟΥΝ ΥΠΟΒΡΥΧΙΑ'' ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΡΑΒΑΝΕ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΜΕΡΑ.ΣΤΟΥΣ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΥΠΟΣΧΟΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΝ ΤΗ ΧΑΡΑ ΑΥΤΗ,ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ   Ε Κ Ε Ι   ΟΤΑΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ. ΑΛΛΑ ΕΣΑΣ ΠΟΙΑ ΗΤΑΝ Η ΘΕΣΗ ΣΑΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΘΗΚΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΣΧΟΛΙΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟ?ΔΕΝ ΕΙΔΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ '' ΠΕΤΑΤΕ'' ΕΞΩ,ΟΠΩΣ ΔΕΟΝΤΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΟΦΕΙΛΑΤΕ.

----------


## Speedkiller

> ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙ ΣΤΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΝΕΛ,ΝΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ,ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΟΛΕΜΗΣΕΙ ΜΕ ΝΥΧΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΟΝΤΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΞΩΘΕΝ ΚΑΛΗ ΜΑΡΤΥΡΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ ΣΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΥΠΗΡΕΤΗΣΑ,ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΤΕΙ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΩ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΛΟΓΩ ΔΙΑΦΩΝΙΩΝ ΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΛΙΑ ΔΙΟΙΚΗΣΗ,ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΠΑΡΑΠΟΝΕΜΕΝΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΗ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ ΑΠΕΝΑΝΤΙ ΜΟΥ(ΣΥΜΠΑΣΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΛΗΡΩΤΟΙ 'Η ΚΑΚΟΠΛΗΡΩΜΕΝΟΙ)ΑΛΛΑ ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΛΟΓΩ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΥ ΒΑΡΟΥΣ ΣΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΑΝΕΛΛΙΠΩΣ.ΠΡΟΣΩΡΙΝΑ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΕΚ.ΚΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΕΧΩ ΒΡΕΙ ΠΑΡΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ,ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΟΝΤΑΣ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΝΕΛ.ΤΟΝ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΑΥΤΟ.ΑΝ ΣΕ ΚΑΛΥΨΑ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΑ,ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΛΩΣ.ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΤΟ ''ΚΟΥΡΑΣΩ'' ΤΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΑ ΟΣΑ ΕΧΩ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ(ΛΙΣΣΟΣ) ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΠΕΡΑ ΑΛΗΘΙΝΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΑ ΑΦΟΥΓΚΡΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ.ΓΙΑ ΟΣΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ ΖΗΤΗΜΑΤΑ,ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΗΣ ΘΕΣΗΣ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ.ΚΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΝΟΙΩΘΩ ΠΕΡΗΦΑΝΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΚΛΗΘΗΚΕ ΝΑ ΜΠΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΣΤΙΣ 2 ΙΟΥΛΙΟΥ ΠΕΡΣΙ,ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΕΛΕΓΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΠΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΧΙΟ,ΔΕΝ,ΔΕΝ,ΔΕΝ, ΑΛΛΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ(ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ)ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΠΗΚΕ,ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ''ΤΗ ΜΙΑ'' ΟΤΑΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ-ΕΡΓΑΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΕΣ.ΕΤΣΙ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΛΙΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΤΟΥ ΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΗ-ΚΑΡΑΒΟΛΑΤΡΗ-ΚΑΡΑΒΟΚΡΙΤΗ,ΛΕΓΟΝΤΑΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ,''ΥΠΕΡΑΣΠΙΖΟΜΑΙ'' ΤΟ ΣΚΑΡΙ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΝΩ ΤΟΥ ΒΓΑΖΩ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΖΕΙΝ.ΚΑΙ ΘΛΙΒΟΜΑΙ ΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΑΣΧΟΛΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΕΠΙΚΡΙΤΙΚΑ,ΟΡΙΖΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΕ ΑΝΤΙΠΑΛΟ ΣΡΑΤΟΠΕΔΟ ΜΕ ΤΑΜΠΕΛΛΑ ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ.ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΑΛΑΖΟΥΝ ΓΝΩΜΕΣ,ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ,ΝΑ ΠΟΝΑΝΕ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ,ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΕΥΧΟΝΤΑΙ ''ΝΑ ΓΙΝΟΥΝ ΥΠΟΒΡΥΧΙΑ'' ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΡΑΒΑΝΕ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΜΕΡΑ.ΣΤΟΥΣ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΥΠΟΣΧΟΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΝ ΤΗ ΧΑΡΑ ΑΥΤΗ,ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ   Ε Κ Ε Ι   ΟΤΑΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ. ΑΛΛΑ ΕΣΑΣ ΠΟΙΑ ΗΤΑΝ Η ΘΕΣΗ ΣΑΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΘΗΚΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΣΧΟΛΙΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟ?ΔΕΝ ΕΙΔΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ '' ΠΕΤΑΤΕ'' ΕΞΩ,ΟΠΩΣ ΔΕΟΝΤΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΟΦΕΙΛΑΤΕ.


Κανένας Νελίτης δεν είναι εναντίον κανενός πλοιου αλλα της ψευτικης προπαγάνδας που γίνεται σε αυτό το θέμα!Κ οσο για το ... υποβρύχιο δεν νομίζω πως τα σχόλια του μέλους στο οποίο αναφερόταν ο Drifter ήταν ιδιαίτερα καραβολατρικά και ηθικά σωστα...Είδαμε τα έξυπνα σχολιακια του για τους τενεκέδες...Και αν εσυ θες να αναψεις λαμπαδα κάντο!!!Εμείς θα ανάψουμε γι αυτά που πιστεύουμε εμείς κ όχι γι αυτά που θες εσύ να μας κάνεις να πιστεψουμε!!!

----------


## Leo

Κατ αρχήν να ευχαριστήσω τον M.D.I για την λεπτομερή απάντηση. Δεύτερον να διευκρινίσω ότι εδώ όποιος εκφράζει μια αντίθετη ή άσχετη απάντηση δεν τον πετάμε έξω. Το τι έχει παίξει πίσω από τα δημοσιεύματα (με ΠΜ) δεν το γνωρίζει κανείς. Θα σε συμβούλευα φίλε μου να είσαι περισσότερο προσεκτικός στις εκφράσεις και τα ειρωνικά σχόλια γενικότερα. Γεγονός είναι ότι στο φόρουμ γράφουν περισσότερο ή λιγότερο σχετικοί, κανείς δεν γεννήθηκε να τα ξέρει όλα. Εδώ λέμε τις απόψεις μας χωρίς να τις επιβάλουμε σε κανέναν και τις λέμε καθαρά χωρίς "μπηχτές", υπονοούμενα και σαρκασμούς αν θέλουμε να είμαστε σοβαροί. 

Στα παραπάνω δεν εξαιρούνται οι φίλοι της ΝΕΛ που είναι ενίοτε επιθετικοί και όχι σωστοί σε αυτά που αναφέρουν ή/και προσπαθούν να επιβάλλουν. 

Για ένα ανεξάρτητο αναγνώστη η αλήθεια είναι κάπου στην μέση. ¶ρα λοιπόν καουμποϊλίκια και μαγκιές ΤΕΛΟΣ. Κανείς δεν προσφέρει σε καμιά εταιρεία και κανένα πλοίο καλές υπηρεσίες με αυτό το ύφος και την κόντρα. Μηνύματα κάτω από αυτό που θα αναφέρονται στα περασμένα (παραπάνω) θα διαγράφονται χωρίς καμιά προειδοποίηση εκατέρωθεν. Το θέμα το κουράσαμε και το εμπεδώσαμε. Έχει καταντήσει κουραστικό έως ...... Ας αναλάβει ο καθένας τις ευθύνες του και ας σεβαστεί αν μη τι άλλο το φόρουμ που μας φιλοξενεί και τα υπόλοιπα μέλη του. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## lissos

Υπάρχει θέμα δρομολόγησης του LI55O5 στο Ρέθυμνο? χμ....

----------


## KOKAKIS

h wra 5 to prwi kai to lissos mpainei sto limani ths thes/nikhs.......wra anaxwrhshs 7.....parte fwtografikh kai mpougatsa kai pame ston katapelth tou ploiou!!!!!!!:-P:-P:-P

----------


## MF2000gr

Ενα ποστ που εκανα για τη μανουβρα του Λισσος στη Χιο που ειναι? Γιατι δεν το βλεπω τοσο ενοχλητικο ηταν?

----------


## Leo

Δεν θα ανοίξουμε διάλογο. Το ξεκαθαρίσαμε παρπάνω. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι γνωρίζεις να διαβάζεις Ελληνικά.

----------


## Speedkiller

Γνωρίζει κανείς τι ώρα θα φτάσει περίπου την κυριακή στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης???Λογικά απο Λήμνο δεν θα γυρνάει???

----------


## douzoune

> Γνωρίζει κανείς τι ώρα θα φτάσει περίπου την κυριακή στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης???Λογικά απο Λήμνο δεν θα γυρνάει???


Φίλε Speed το Σάββατο το απόγευμα φτάνει στην Μυτιλήνη στις 16.30 ερχόμενο από Θεσσαλονίκη,Λήμνο.

----------


## Naias II

Την Κυριακή φεύγει από Πειραιά.

----------


## Speedkiller

Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφόρηση παιδια!!!Θα μου χρειαστεί μάλλον... :Smile:

----------


## DimitrisT

Καλησπέρα γνωρίζει κανεις πότε φεύγει το Λισσός και για πόσο καιρό?

----------


## KOKAKIS

> Καλησπέρα γνωρίζει κανεις πότε φεύγει το Λισσός και για πόσο καιρό?


 
stis 23 tou mhna kai tha antikatastathei apo to prevelis mexri mesa maiou

----------


## DimitrisT

> stis 23 tou mhna kai tha antikatastathei apo to prevelis mexri mesa maiou


Σε ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση φίλε Κοκακις :Cool:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Χάζευα το AIS πριν από λίγο και είδα ότι είχε εκτιμώμενη ¶φιξη το "Λισσός" στις 23:45 και αυτό έφτασε στην Θεσσαλονίκη στις 22:45..
1 ωρα προπορεία.. 
Μπράβο... :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Υποθέτω ότι κάποιο ρολόϊ δεν έιχε μπεί μια ώρα μπρός.... Η διαφορά μιας ώρας δεν είναι κάτι μικρό για να την έχει υπερκαλύψει σε ενα ταξίδι Λήμνος - Θεσσαλονίκη. Είναι ανθρώπινο λάθος καταχώρισης στοιχείων προφανώς!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Δεν θα το έλεγα αυτό.. Το καλοκαίρι ερχόταν σχεδόν από τις 20:30 με 20:45 στο Λιμάνι.. Πάντοτε ποιο νωρίς.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## AegeanIslands

Παραγγελια Υδροβολης (1000bar) για τα βρεχαμενα του *ΛΙΣΣΟΣ* και μια αναγομωση στα φτερα των ελικων (που σκαβουν κατα καιρους το πυθμενα της Χιου) και 1-2 μιλακια θα τα παρει...λετε?

----------


## Νaval22

2 μίλια? σιγά μη γίνει και το superfast lissos

----------


## KOKAKIS

> Υποθέτω ότι κάποιο ρολόϊ δεν έιχε μπεί μια ώρα μπρός.... Η διαφορά μιας ώρας δεν είναι κάτι μικρό για να την έχει υπερκαλύψει σε ενα ταξίδι Λήμνος - Θεσσαλονίκη. Είναι ανθρώπινο λάθος καταχώρισης στοιχείων προφανώς!


 
to lissos pregmati eftase nwritera sto limani ths thessalonikhs opws epishs kais to limani ths lhmnou....eksallou den einai h prwth fora!!!!

----------


## kapas

στις 23/4 το λισσος σταματαει για την ετησια του...

----------


## vinman

Περιμένοντας κοντά στην μπούκα χθές το πρωί

http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?C...ContentId=5984

----------


## tasos_33

Σημερινη κινηση του λισσος απο χιο για πειραια.Eπιβάτες 473,Φορτηγα 22,Ιχ 50,Δικυκλα 6.

----------


## KOKAKIS

> Σημερινη κινηση του λισσος απο χιο για πειραια.Eπιβάτες 473,Φορτηγα 22,Ιχ 50,Δικυκλα 6.


ta oikonomhse h anek!!!mono fantarous eixe xthes!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Aυτό είναι γεγονός!!!Ακουγα και τα ευγενικά σχόλια που λέγαν για τις τιμές του πλοίου... :Smile:  :Razz:

----------


## KOKAKIS

gia tis aneseis pou tous prosferei to ploio einia mia xara oi times!!!shmera pantws apo peiraia gia xio anamenetai na einai gemato to karavi

----------


## Leo

Φροντίστε να αρχίσουμε πάλι ετσι μου είπε η Ανεκ και είπε η Νελ...

----------


## KOKAKIS

> Φροντίστε να αρχίσουμε πάλι ετσι μου είπε η Ανεκ και είπε η Νελ...


 
xaxaxaxa oxi oxi egw paw passo......mhn xalasoume kai to eortastiko klima....mia kai eipa eortastiko klima to lissos tha kanei giortes sthn xio.Megalo Savvato mexri kai thn deytera

----------


## Speedkiller

Αφιξη στο λιμάνι της Μυτιληνης...Mr Leo  :Cool:  !!! :Wink: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35818

----------


## Naias II

Για να δούμε ένα βιντεάκι τα σχόλια δικά σας  :Razz:

----------


## japan

> Για να δούμε ένα βιντεάκι τα σχόλια δικά σας



Το σχόλιο είναι ότι έπεσε ύπνος και ότι πολλοί σαν και αυτόν κάνουν και κάναν βάρδιες ακόμα και σε επιβατηγά, βλέπε Εξπρές Σαμίνα  κ.α.

----------


## Leo

Το βιντεάκι δεν είναι νέο, υπάρχει σε προηγούμενες σελίδες. Γιατί πρέπει να το ξαναθυμηθούμε?  Όποιος θέλει το βλέπει εκεί.

----------


## BULKERMAN

για οποιον ενδιαφερεται σε μηνιαιο περιοδικο για το ψαρεμα εχει αφιερωμα  σε CD στο Γαυριο της Ανδρου με συναντηση στον καβο - ντορο SUPERFERRY ΙΙ - LISSOS!!

----------


## Naias II

> Το βιντεάκι δεν είναι νέο, υπάρχει σε προηγούμενες σελίδες. Γιατί πρέπει να το ξαναθυμηθούμε?  Όποιος θέλει το βλέπει εκεί.


Αγαπητέ Leo, δεν το ήξερα ότι είχε ξαναμπεί, 132 σελίδες έχει το θέμα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Υ.Γ: Μπορεί να διαγραφεί μαζί και με τις απαντήσεις που το αφορούν

----------


## AegeanIslands

Kαπως ετσι το φανταζομαι αν τελικα αποφασιστει.....
LISSOS renov.jpg
δεν ειναι καλυτερα ετσι?

----------


## kapas

> Kαπως ετσι το φανταζομαι αν τελικα αποφασιστει.....
> LISSOS renov.jpg
> δεν ειναι καλυτερα ετσι?


οντως ειναι καλυτερα :Razz: ... αλλα δεν το βλεπω να γινεται... :Surprised:

----------


## dimitris

Και η πραγματικοτητα... :Very Happy: 
lissos.jpg

----------


## Leo

> Kαπως ετσι το φανταζομαι αν τελικα αποφασιστει.....
> LISSOS renov.jpg
> δεν ειναι καλυτερα ετσι?


Αν ήταν και χωρίς κάπνα κούκλα θα ήταν, κούκλα!! 
Ξέρω τωρα γιατί την έβαλες εσυ  dimitri την τωρίνη γία να μάθει προπαίδια ο rocinante που όλα τα γράμματα αριθμούς τα βλέπει.

----------


## mitilinios

Διανυκτέρευση για πρώτη φορά χωρίς να υπάρχει απαγορευτικό για το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στο λιμάνι της Χίου.  :Razz:  Δεν πρέπει να ήταν προγραμματισμένο αλλά αφού το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης δεν έχει ασφαλείς ελεύθερες θέσεις πρόσδεσης... :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## opelmanos

> Διανυκτέρευση για πρώτη φορά χωρίς να υπάρχει απαγορευτικό για το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στο λιμάνι της Χίου.  Δεν πρέπει να ήταν προγραμματισμένο αλλά αφού το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης δεν έχει ασφαλείς ελεύθερες θέσεις πρόσδεσης...


Υπάρχει θέση.ΣΤΗΝ προβλήτα απέναντι απο το BLUE SEA δίπλα στο λιμεναρχείο.Μάλλόν ζήτησε και η ΧΙΟΣ ένα πλοίο να στολισει το λιμάνι της.

----------


## mitilinios

> Υπάρχει θέση.ΣΤΗΝ προβλήτα απέναντι απο το BLUE SEA δίπλα στο λιμεναρχείο.Μάλλόν ζήτησε και η ΧΙΟΣ ένα πλοίο να στολισει το λιμάνι της.



Δεν διαφωνώ ότι υπάρχει αλλά δεν είναι τόσο ασφαλής για διανυκτέρευση. Εξάλλου το επόμενο προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ είναι τη Δευτέρα το απόγευμα και η πρόσδεση για δύο μέρες σε αυτό το σημείο είναι λίγο επισφαλής. 

Πάντως είναι καλή ιδέα να έχει και η Χίος ένα πλοίο τέτοιες μέρες. :Cool:  :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

Τελίκα ξέρουμε από ποιό πλοίο θα αντικατασταθεί το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ?

----------


## tasos_33

> Τελίκα ξέρουμε από ποιό πλοίο θα αντικατασταθεί το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ?


  Η σελιδα της ανεκ γραφει ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ.http://www.anek.gr/greek/dromol/NE_Aegean.html

----------


## AegeanIslands

Aφου το *ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ* απ οτι φαινεται θα παραμεινει στη θεση του και το *ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ* σκαντζαρει το *ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ* για οσο χρειαστει φαινεται πως το μονο διαθεσιμο ειναι το ...... *ΚΡΗΤΗ* που ειναι δεμενο στο Περαμα.
Ειναι λιγο μακρυ για τη ΧΙΟ και τους περιορισμους του λιμανιου του νησιου βεβαια,επισης μονοτιμονο & τουμπαριστο ομως αν επιστρατευθει ο αρμοδιος "χειριστης" μπορει τελικα να εξυπηρετησει!

----------


## tasos_33

Τελικα ο φυλος μου πρακτορας της ΑΝΕΚ στην χιο μου ειπε και αυτος οτι μπενει το ΚΡΗΤΗ 2.Καλος να ορεισει λιπον. :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

Μα είναι απολύτως φυσικό νομίζω. γιατί ο ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ έχει πολύ μικρο γκαράζ τα φορτηγά που έπερνε το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ποιο θα τα πάρει?

----------


## Giovanaut

Το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ποτε σταματαει????

----------


## opelmanos

Κάτι για της 24 διάβασα σε προηγούμενα πόστ.αν άλλαξε κάτι δεν γνωρίζω

----------


## vasilis video

23 ΤΟΥ ΜΗΝΟΣ ΔΕΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΡΗΤΗ 2 ΣΕ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ

----------


## MILTIADIS

το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ θα αντικαταστησει το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ παιδια!

----------


## Leo

> 23 ΤΟΥ ΜΗΝΟΣ ΔΕΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΡΗΤΗ 2 ΣΕ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ


 
Αυτό που λέει ο φίλος παραπάνω είναι σωστό  Miltiadis

----------


## MILTIADIS

το openseas παντως για τις 26 του μηνα που εβαλα ενδεικτικα δειχνει ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ και η ΑΝΕΚ το ιδιο!

----------


## tasos_33

Πιστευω πος το θεμα το εχουμε κουρασει,σε παραπανο ποστ μου,σημερα ανεφερα οτι ροτισα το πρακτοριο της ΑΝΕΚ στην χιο και μου ειπαι περιμενουμε το ΚΡΗΤΗ 2.Λετε να μην ξερει με πιο πλοιο κοβει εισητηρια.

----------


## dimitris

Την Πεμπτη με το καλο ερχεται το Κρητη ΙΙ στη θεση του Λισσος και οπως ακριβως λεει ο φιλος tasos_33 το κουρασαμε...
και μην αρχισει η κουβεντα τωρα πως θα μπει πως θα δεσει... το βαπορι εχει καπετανιο η εταιρεια εχει αρχικαπετανιους αυτοι ξερουν καλυτερα απο εμας εδω που απλως γραφουμε.

----------


## johny18

ΕΓΩ ΠΗΓΑ ΝΑ ΚΟΨΩ ΕΙΣΙΤΗΡΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΚΑΙ Η ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΑΚΤΟΡΕΙΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΕΙΣΙΤΗΡΙΟ ΜΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΚΡΗΤΗ 2 ΤΗΝ ΡΩΤΗΣΑ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΠΙΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΦΕΥΓΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΚΑΛΟ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΕΙ . ΕΓΩ ΟΜΩΣ ΘΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΝΑ ΔΩ .

----------


## sylver23

προφανως αναφερεσαι σε απλο πρακτορειο και οχι της ανεκ.
και οπως ειπαν και πιο πανω φευγεις με το κρητη.....

----------


## MYTILENE

Ας προσπαθήσω ΚΑΙ εγώ να κλείσω το θέμα ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ γιατί μάλλον κάποιοι ΔΕΝ λένε να καταλάβουν.Το OPENSEAS μέχρι και χθές έκανε το εξής κουλό:Ζητούσες δρομολόγιο,σου έδειχνε ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ μέχρι και την έκδοση του εισιτηρίου όπου έβλεπες επάνω στο εισιτήριο όνομα πλοίου: *ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ*.Ελπίζω να έγινα κατανοητός......!!!!
ΥΓ:ΑΑΑΑΑ μη ξεχάσω,κάντε μου μια χάρη και πείτε του κυρίου να ''κατέβει'' λίγο από το καλάμι και να μη το παίζει τσαμπουκάς στο λιμάνι..... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

για ποιον λες?

----------


## nkr

Σημερα γινεται η αλλαγη μεταξυ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ και ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ.

----------


## Ergis

θα εχει ενδιαφερον να δουμε την μανουβρα του στην χιο-μυτηληνη :Confused:

----------


## theofilos-ship

Κατι ασχετο με αυτα.Αν δειτε στο Google earth και κανετε zoom στο λιμανι του πειραια στον Αγ.διονυση ειναι αραγμενο το λισσος.Την ιδια στιγμη βρισκεται παλι το λισσος στο περαμα! Πως γινεται αυτο :Confused:   :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## f/b kefalonia

απλα φιλε μου ειναι δυο διαφορετικες φωτο!!και προφανως οχι τις ιδιας χρονικης στιγμης!!!! :Wink:

----------


## theofilos-ship

Το ποιο λογικο.Καλοταξιδο το κρητη 2 στα νερα του Β.Α αιγαιου.Οσο για τον ογκο του πλοιου κατι ξερουν για να το κανουνε.Αλλιως αδεια δεν δινει το υπουργειο.τα αυτονοητα παιδια.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## theofilos-ship

Το λισσος την εκανε για περαμα.

----------


## vasilis video

ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ!

----------


## Giovanaut

Ξερουμε για ποσο θα το αντικαθιστα....???

----------


## vasilis video

ΕΩΣ 10 ΜΑΙΟΥ

----------


## agnostos

Παιδια οποιος εχει την δυνατοτητα να μας στειλει καμια φωτο απο δεξαμενισμο, να δουμε και λιγο γαστρα απο αυτο το πλοιο  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Speedkiller

Που θα ανέβει δεξαμενή???

----------


## dimitris

Το πιθανοτερο Ελευσινα!

----------


## Speedkiller

To Lissos ανοιχτά της Λέσβου με φόντο Τουρκία και τον μουντό καιρό...*Αφιερωμένη στον Kapas!!!


*Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36585

----------


## nkr

Φανταστικη φωτογραφια φιλε με τον ΛΙΣΣΟΣ.

----------


## kapas

λοιπον ο βαπορας βρισκεται στο περαμα διπλα στο λατω και φωταγωγημενος.... η φωτο ειναι ψιλοαθλια αλλα την ανεβαζω(ηταν η καλυτερη απο τις 3 που εβγαλα!!!)... θα φωναζει ο sylver αλλα τι να κανουμε, δεν εχω τριποδο :Wink:  μαθαινω ακομα... επισης ειχε και λιγο κινηση σε εκεινο το σημειο(παραδοξως για εκεινη την ωρα) γι'αυτο ημουν και λιγο βιαστικος και την εβγαλα μεσα απο το αυτοκινητο... :Razz:

----------


## Νaval22

speedkiller βλέπω ανακαλύψαμε τα εφταλιώτικα λημέρια :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

Κοντά είσαι... :Smile:

----------


## theofilos-ship

Καπου στο μολυβο τριγυριζει αυτος.. :Cool:

----------


## KOKAKIS

thn deytera to lissos paei eleysina....

----------


## kapas

> To Lissos ανοιχτά της Λέσβου με φόντο Τουρκία και τον μουντό καιρό...*Αφιερωμένη στον Kapas!!!*
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36585


 speed να'σαι καλα!! :Razz:

----------


## Giovanaut

> thn deytera to lissos paei eleysina....


αντε με το καλο...!!!

----------


## M.D.I

> Kαπως ετσι το φανταζομαι αν τελικα αποφασιστει.....
> LISSOS renov.jpg
> δεν ειναι καλυτερα ετσι?


 Με βρισκεις απολυτα συμφωνο.Παιρνει αλλη χαρη το βαπορι.

----------


## sea_serenade

Συμφωνώ με τον AegeanIslands, πολύ καλύτερο είναι έτσι το παπόρο. Για να δούμε......

----------


## M.D.I

> Συμφωνώ με τον AegeanIslands, πολύ καλύτερο είναι έτσι το παπόρο. Για να δούμε......


ΑΠΟΤΙ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΩΣ ΕΤΣΙ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ.

----------


## Speedkiller

*XΡONIA ΠΟΛΛΑ kapas* με δώρο την πλώρη του βαποριού του!!! :Very Happy: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37731

----------


## kapas

> *XΡONIA ΠΟΛΛΑ kapas* με δώρο την πλώρη του βαποριού του!!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37731


speed εισαι φοβερος :Razz:  και σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

> *XΡONIA ΠΟΛΛΑ kapas* με δώρο την πλώρη του βαποριού του!!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37731



Εν πλω ο επιβατης εχει προσβαση εκει...???

----------


## kapas

> Εν πλω ο επιβατης εχει προσβαση εκει...???


βεβαιως... και για μενα ειναι το καλυτερο σημειο του βαποριου :Razz:

----------


## agira

> *XΡONIA ΠΟΛΛΑ kapas* με δώρο την πλώρη του βαποριού του!!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37731


 
Πήγες στην Μυτιλήνη με το Λισσός;

----------


## Speedkiller

Βασικα ήταν κλειστα και απαγορευόταν...Κίνδυνος Υψηλής τάσης κλπ...Ωστόσο δεν μπόρεσα να αντισταθώ... :Very Happy:

----------


## kapas

> Βασικα ήταν κλειστα και απαγορευόταν...Κίνδυνος Υψηλής τάσης κλπ...Ωστόσο δεν μπόρεσα να αντισταθώ...


ειδες τι γινεται οταν εχεις να μπεις στο αγαπημενο σου βαπορι τοσα χρονια επειδη παει σε αλλο νησι?? :Razz:  :Razz:  τοτε ηταν....

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Βασικα ήταν κλειστα και απαγορευόταν...Κίνδυνος Υψηλής τάσης κλπ...Ωστόσο δεν μπόρεσα να αντισταθώ...


Μην το ξανακάνεις όμως όπως είδαμε analytik;a εδώ στην κόντρα γέφυρα είσαι πολύ κοντά στις δέσμες των ραντάρ οπότε σε κάτι σα; σε φούρνο μικροκυμάτων...

----------


## kapas

> Μην το ξανακάνεις όμως όπως είδαμε analytik;a εδώ στην κόντρα γέφυρα είσαι πολύ κοντά στις δέσμες των ραντάρ οπότε σε κάτι σα; σε φούρνο μικροκυμάτων...


γιατι εχω την εντυπωση οτι το σημειο αυτο ειναι πανω απο την γεφυρα
σε ενα μικρο 'μπαλκονακι' που εχει, και οχι στην πρυμνη? διορθωστε με..

----------


## Speedkiller

> Μην το ξανακάνεις όμως όπως είδαμε analytik;a εδώ στην κόντρα γέφυρα είσαι πολύ κοντά στις δέσμες των ραντάρ οπότε σε κάτι σα; σε φούρνο μικροκυμάτων...



Εχεις δίκιο Παναγιώτη κ εγώ το σκεφτηκα κ γι αυτο δεν εμεινα πανω απο 5 λεπτα...Ωστόσο σε μια παλαιότερη φώτο που έχω έχουν αφήσει κόσμο κ έχει ανέβει!Μιλαμε για το μπαλκονακι ακριβώς πανω από τη γέφυρα!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37746

----------


## orisibios

> Εχεις δίκιο Παναγιώτη κ εγώ το σκεφτηκα κ γι αυτο δεν εμεινα πανω απο 5 λεπτα...Ωστόσο σε μια παλαιότερη φώτο που έχω έχουν αφήσει κόσμο κ έχει ανέβει!Μιλαμε για το μπαλκονακι ακριβώς πανω από τη γέφυρα!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37746



Συμφωνω.Ενα καλοκαιρι θυμαμαι ολος ο κοσμος εκει πανω ηταν.Δεν εχω δει καλυτερη θεα!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ενδεχομένως να μπήκαν και άλλες συσκευές ή ισχυρότερο ραντάρ και να απαογορεύτηκε η είσοδος. Για να απαγορεύεται η είδοδος υπάρχει λόγος και μτο πιθανότερο είναι οι εκπομπές του ραντάρ.

----------


## agnostos

Πάντως και εγω θυμαμαι οτι παλαιοτερα ηταν ανοικτο στο κοινο... Και τελευταια φορα που ειχα τα3ιδεψει (πριν 2 χρονια) ηταν κλειστη η καγκελοπορτα,αλλα δεν υπηρχε απαγορευση εισοδου απο οσο 8υμαμαι,ετσι και εγω πηδη3α τα καγκελα και μπηκα:mrgreen:... Και δεν ειχε κανενα ειδους ρανταρ πανω,μονο κατι προβολεις καλυμενους,ετσι υπε8εσα οτι το εχουν κλεισει ασκοπα(οπως και το πλωριο μπαλκονι κατω απο την γεφυρα):???:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Πάντως και εγω θυμαμαι οτι παλαιοτερα ηταν ανοικτο στο κοινο... Και τελευταια φορα που ειχα τα3ιδεψει (πριν 2 χρονια) ηταν κλειστη η καγκελοπορτα,αλλα δεν υπηρχε απαγορευση εισοδου απο οσο 8υμαμαι,ετσι και εγω πηδη3α τα καγκελα και μπηκα:mrgreen:... Και δεν ειχε κανενα ειδους ρανταρ πανω,μονο κατι προβολεις καλυμενους,ετσι υπε8εσα οτι το εχουν κλεισει ασκοπα(οπως και το πλωριο μπαλκονι κατω απο την γεφυρα):???:



Στο καταστρωμα κατω απ την γεφυρα δεν επιτρεπεται η προσβαση εν πλω...??
Εγω ειχα βγει οταν επισκεφθηκα το βαπορι περσυ στη Λημνο...

----------


## agnostos

Τώρα δεν ξέρω αν άλλαξε κάτι,πάντως τότε ήταν κλειστή η πόρτα και έλεγε οτι επιτρέπεται η είσοδος μόνο στο πλήρωμα...

----------


## Giovanaut

> Τώρα δεν ξέρω αν άλλαξε κάτι,πάντως τότε ήταν κλειστή η πόρτα και έλεγε οτι επιτρέπεται η είσοδος μόνο στο πλήρωμα...


Ευχαριστω φιλε.... και ρωταω γιατι στο τελος του μηνα μαλλον θα κανω ενα ταξιδακι στη Λημνο...
Βολευει να κατεβω με ΛΙΣΣΟΣ και να γυρισω με ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ...
Ανυπομονω και για τα δυο....

----------


## kardamyla_hios

Παιδιά καλησπέρα !

Στη φωτογραφία του Speedkiller φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα ότι έχει δώσει ένα κάβο πλώρα αριστερά σαν να ρυμουλκείται. 
Μπορεί ο φίλος Speedkiller που έχει βγάλει τη φωτογραφία να μας δώσει περισσότερες πληροφορίες ;

Ε . Μ . Ψ .

----------


## Speedkiller

H φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη στον Πειραιά τις εποχές που το Πλοιο πήγαινε Χανια!Εδώ μπαίνει καθυστερημένα (ώρα 9.24 πμ) στον Πειραιά συνοδεία ρυμουλκών!Νομίζω λόγω μηχανικής βλάβης ρυμουλκά το βοήθησαν να δέσει!Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα λίγο φίλε!

----------


## agnostos

> Kαπως ετσι το φανταζομαι αν τελικα αποφασιστει.....
> LISSOS renov.jpg
> δεν ειναι καλυτερα ετσι?


Κατι ξέρεις εσύ... :Razz:

----------


## kapas

επεσε το πλοιο απο την δεξαμενη... φρεσκο φρεσκο πλεον και ανανεωμενο σε πολλα σημεια!!! :Razz:  θα ηθελα να σας πω επεισης οτι θα πρεπει να ξεχασουμε την γραμματοσειρα L15505, στην θεση του πλεον βρισκεται ενα ωραιοτατο LISSOS με ολοστρογγυλα γραμματα! τα καταστροματα ειναι βαμενα ανοιχτο πρασσινο και μπορω να πω οτι του τεριαζει! :Razz:  ανυπομονω να το δω και απο ακομα πιο κοντα! :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

επιτέλους γιατί αυτό το Λ15505 δεν παλευόταν πιά :Wink:  ούτε πλοίο του πολεμικού ναυτικού να ήταν

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

αντε να δουμε και καμια φωτο του βαπορα με την νεα γραμματοσειρα να γουσταρουμε :Wink: *LISSOS FANS SALONICA*

----------


## Vortigern

> αντε να δουμε και καμια φωτο του βαπορα με την νεα γραμματοσειρα να γουσταρουμε*LISSOS FANS SALONICA*


Ναι εσυ θα βαρεθης να πηγαινεις να το βλεπεις στην Σαλονικα.Ειδα και με το Ιεραπετρα σταυρο του εχω κανει να παει να βγαλει καμια φωτο και ακομα να παει....καλα καλα :Razz:

----------


## Giovanaut

> επεσε το πλοιο απο την δεξαμενη... φρεσκο φρεσκο πλεον και ανανεωμενο σε πολλα σημεια!!! θα ηθελα να σας πω επεισης οτι θα πρεπει να ξεχασουμε την γραμματοσειρα L15505, στην θεση του πλεον βρισκεται ενα ωραιοτατο LISSOS με ολοστρογγυλα γραμματα! τα καταστροματα ειναι βαμενα ανοιχτο πρασσινο και μπορω να πω οτι του τεριαζει! ανυπομονω να το δω και απο ακομα πιο κοντα!



Δηλαδη υπηρξε γενικοτερο ρετουσαρισμα.....????

Το ΑΝΕΚ LINES στις μπαντες εμεινε ως ειχε...???

----------


## kapas

> Δηλαδη υπηρξε γενικοτερο ρετουσαρισμα.....????
> 
> Το ΑΝΕΚ LINES στις μπαντες εμεινε ως ειχε...???


 νομιζω οτι μεγαλωσε... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Giovanaut

Ρε παιδια ξερουμε γιατι ολα τα βαπορια δεν εχουν την ιδια εταιρικη εμφανιση....???

βλεπε ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ-ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ

----------


## ndimitr93

> νομιζω οτι μεγαλωσε...


Τα γράμματα γιατί το σινιάλο πόσο ακόμα να μεγαλώσει!!:mrgreen::mrgreen: Για αυτό και το μίκρυνα σε αυτόν τον ελαιοχρωματισμό!!! :Wink:

----------


## giorgosss

Παιδιά για αλλαγές ακούμε, φωτό δεν βλέπουμε... :Razz: :mrgreen:

----------


## dimitris

Ετοιμο λοιπον...
lissos.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

> Ετοιμο λοιπον...
> lissos.jpg


Βλέπω τα παράπονά μας εισακούστηκαν.....βέβαια μου φαίνεται λίγο παράξενο τώρα, αλλά θα το συνηθίσω!!! :Razz:  :Razz: :mrgreen:

----------


## nkr

Πολυ ωραιος εγινε ο Ιαπωνας ευχαριστουμε για την ανταποκριση φιλε μου. :Very Happy:  :Surprised:

----------


## kapas

> Ετοιμο λοιπον...
> lissos.jpg


 μα δεν ειναι κουκλι???? :Razz:

----------


## ndimitr93

> μα δεν ειναι κουκλι????


Νομίζω ότι το μπλε δεν ταιριάζει εκεί αλλά να το δούμε πρώτα από το πλάι και κρίνοντας:mrgreen:..................

----------


## prutanis

Εμενα παντως μου αρεσει πιστευω πως ομορφυνε πολυ!

----------


## nkr

Οχι απλως κουκλι θεικο εχει γινει. :Very Happy:  :Razz:  :Wink: :mrgreen:

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Ωντος εχει αλλαξει πολυ .Πολύ όμορφο!!! Και το μπλε το ομορφαίνει πολυ ,το κανει να φινεται πιο νεο !!!..........

----------


## Speedkiller

Dimitri με πρόλαβες... :Very Happy: Προσωπικά πιο άκυρη επέμβαση στο χρώμα δεν μπορούσαν να κάνουν...Μπλε???Δεν του πάει καδόλου!!!Κ όχι τίποτα,χαμηλά είναι κεραμιδί κ έχει μια φαρδιά πλατιά λουρίδα μπλε απο πάνω...Καλύτερα σκέτο κεραμιδί!!!Αφού δεν του βάλαν αυτο το πρασινομπλε που βάζουν στα καταστρώματα πάλι καλα... :Razz:

----------


## kapas

οντως ειναι λιγο ακυρο το μπλε... μαλλον αν ηταν ασπρο θα ηταν ωραιο οπως ηταν στις αρχες του...

----------


## nkr

Πιστευω οτι το χρωμα του ταιριαζει.Εαν ομως ειναι και λαθος στο ματι γενικα ειναι μια χαρα.

----------


## Speedkiller

Να και μια πισινή...Kαι μια ακόμα μια κακιούλα μου,:mrgreen: τη γραμματοσειρά μπροστά στα πλεύρα την άλλαξαν κ μπράβο τους έγινε καλή!Πάνω απ τον καταπέλτη???Πάλι L15505??? :Razz: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38474

----------


## jumpman

Νομίζω ότι άσπρο θα ήταν πιο όμορφο. Όντως το LI55O5 πάνω από τον καταπέλτη δε μπορούσαν να το αλλάξουν;

----------


## giorgosss

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον jumpman, αν και το μπλε δεν του πάει και άσχημα..
Είναι μια ευχάριστη αλλαγή η οποία δίνει στο πλοίο εναν άερα ανανέωσης

----------


## kapas

> Να και μια πισινή...Kαι μια ακόμα μια κακιούλα μου,:mrgreen: τη γραμματοσειρά μπροστά στα πλεύρα την άλλαξαν κ μπράβο τους έγινε καλή!Πάνω απ τον καταπέλτη???Πάλι L15505???
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38474





> Νομίζω ότι άσπρο θα ήταν πιο όμορφο. Όντως το LI55O5 πάνω από τον καταπέλτη δε μπορούσαν να το αλλάξουν;


ενταξει παιδια!! ειπαμε αλλαγες, αλλα προς το παρον νομιζω ειναι αρκετα ολα αυτα... τωρα δεν ξερω αν ειναι στο προγραμμα και αυτο.... αλλα πιστευω οτι ειναι καπως...δευτερευον :Cool:  (καποιου του δινανε ενα γαιδαρο και αυτος τον κοιταζε στα δοντια!!!)

----------


## Speedkiller

> ενταξει παιδια!! ειπαμε αλλαγες, αλλα προς το παρον νομιζω ειναι αρκετα ολα αυτα... τωρα δεν ξερω αν ειναι στο προγραμμα και αυτο.... αλλα πιστευω οτι ειναι καπως...δευτερευον (καποιου του δινανε ενα γαιδαρο και αυτος τον κοιταζε στα δοντια!!!)


Έχεις δίκιο!:-DΑπλά το είδα κ μου έκανε εντύπωση!Εξάλλου το είπα απ την αρχή πως δεν ήταν σχόλιο σοβαρό... :Wink:

----------


## DriFterPanos

> (καποιου του δινανε ενα γαιδαρο και αυτος τον κοιταζε στα δοντια!!!)


   Και έλεγα… με τι μοιάζει αυτό το πλοίο…..  :Razz:

----------


## lissos

To Λισσός ΖΕΙ!!!!

Αν και θεωρώ τις γραμματοσειρές λιγάκι μικρές για τον όγκο του βαπόραρου.

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

μια χαρα εγινε 
μολις το δουμε απο κοντα θα βγαλουμε τα τελικα συμπερασματα

----------


## Vortigern

Μονο στο Λισσος βαψανε τη γαστα μπλε?η θα γινει και στα υπολοιπα?

----------


## Giovanaut

Ρε παιδια και μενα αυτη ειναι η απορια μου....
Οι αλλαγες εγιναν.....

Αλλα ασχετα απο το αν ειναι ομορφες η οχι....
Για ποιο λογο εγιναν....

Προκειται για νεα εταιρικη εμφανιση....???
Γιατι μονο στο ΛΙΣΣΟΣ...???

Γιατι ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ-ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ, διαφερουν και οχι ολα το ιδιο...??

Γνωριζει κανεις κατι...???

----------


## ndimitr93

> To Λισσός ΖΕΙ!!!!
> Αν και θεωρώ τις γραμματοσειρές λιγάκι μικρές για τον όγκο του βαπόραρου.


Πριν ήταν πολύ μεγάλες!!! Και τώρα φυσικά μας φαίνονται μικρές :Wink: 




> Ρε παιδια και μενα αυτη ειναι η απορια μου....
> Οι αλλαγες εγιναν.....
> 
> Αλλα ασχετα απο το αν ειναι ομορφες η οχι....
> Για ποιο λογο εγιναν....
> 
> Προκειται για νεα εταιρικη εμφανιση....???
> Γιατι μονο στο ΛΙΣΣΟΣ...???
> 
> ...


Αυτό έλειπε να δούμε τα υπόλοιπα πλοία με μπλε απο κάτω!!!!

----------


## Romilda

καλησπερα σας!μεγαλη εντυπωση μου εκανε που μετα απο χρονια αλλαξαν την γραμματοσειρα στο Λισσος αλλα και τα χρωματα στα υφαλα!!επιτελους δεν θα θυμιζει πια υποβρυχιο!!! :Smile: 
ανεβαζω καποιες σημερινες φωτο τραβηγμενες απο την γεφυρα του Ελ.Βενιζελος.

----------


## opelmanos

> καλησπερα σας!μεγαλη εντυπωση μου εκανε που μετα απο χρονια αλλαξαν την γραμματοσειρα στο Λισσος αλλα και τα χρωματα στα υφαλα!!επιτελους δεν θα θυμιζει πια υποβρυχιο!!!
> ανεβαζω καποιες σημερινες φωτο τραβηγμενες απο την γεφυρα του Ελ.Βενιζελος.


Που είσαι κρυμένη εσύ τόσο καιρό? :Razz: Πολύ ωραίες φωτό άντε να το δω αυριο στο νησί

----------


## kapas

αν δεν το καταλαβατε προχωρισε και πιο "πρυμα" το ονομα του απο την δεξια μερια στην πρυμνη... :Razz:  και κατι που δεν ειχα δει και ειδα τωρα ειναι οτι εφυγε η σημαια τις Ε.Ε. απο τις μπαντες...

----------


## agnostos

> αν δεν το καταλαβατε προχωρισε και πιο "πρυμα" το ονομα του απο την δεξια μερια στην πρυμνη... και κατι που δεν ειχα δει και ειδα τωρα ειναι οτι εφυγε η σημαια τις Ε.Ε. απο τις μπαντες...


Και εγω αυτο θα ελεγα (για την σημαια της Ε.Ε.) Εχω την εντυπωση πως εχει σχεση με τον Ελληνικο Νηογνωμονα... αλλα δεν ειμαι και σιγουρος...:mrgreen:

----------


## kapas

ειναι ενα ακομα σημαδι της "ελυροποιησης" του βαπορα..

----------


## Νaval22

ωραίο έγινε το βαπόρι ακόμα και εγώ που δεν τρελένομαι με τη πάρτυ του για πολλούς λόγους,ωφείλω να το παραδεχτώ,βέβαια η γραμματοσειρά στη πλώρη νομίζω πως έπρεπε να μεγαλύτερη,καθώς και λίγο πιο σκούρο μπλε.

----------


## MILTIADIS

ενα καλο λιφτινγκ το χρειαζοταν.. :Wink: τωρα που οπου να ναι...ΣΑΡΑΝΤΑΡΙΖΕΙ:mrgreen::mrgreen:χαχαχα

----------


## opelmanos

Πριν λίγο στο λιμάνι της ΜΥΤΗΛΗΝΗΣ.Σόρρυ για την ποιότητα πρέπει να αλλάξω ψηφιακή

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38715

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38716

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38717

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38718

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38719

----------


## Romilda

Καλη σας μερα!
Πριν 2-3 χρονια ειχα ανεβει και εγω (για να βλεπω το Aegean Pearl που ηταν πισω μας!!)και ηταν εκπληκτικα!!!Δυστυχως ομως η ψηφιακη μου ξεμεινε απο μπαταρια γρηγορα και δεν προλαβα να βγαλω σχεδον καθολου φωτο  :Sad: !

----------


## Speedkiller

> Καλη σας μερα!
> Πριν 2-3 χρονια ειχα ανεβει και εγω (για να βλεπω το Aegean Pearl που ηταν πισω μας!!)και ηταν εκπληκτικα!!!Δυστυχως ομως η ψηφιακη μου ξεμεινε απο μπαταρια γρηγορα και δεν προλαβα να βγαλω σχεδον καθολου φωτο !



Πες οτι βαριοσουν καλύτερα... :Razz:

----------


## Leo

> Πριν λίγο στο λιμάνι της ΜΥΤΗΛΗΝΗΣ.Σόρρυ για την ποιότητα πρέπει να αλλάξω ψηφιακή..............


Η ποιότητα είναι μια χαρά κι ευχαριστούμε για το ρεπορτάζ. Εμένα μου φαίνεται μια χαρά το καράβι και δείχνει ανανεωμένο και ομορφότερο απο πριν. Καλά ταξίδια να έχει.

----------


## scoufgian

φιλε opelmanos ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ.η ποιοτητα ειναι μια χαρα

----------


## theofilos-ship

Ομορφη η ανανεωση του.του παει ποιο πολυ.:mrgreen:

----------


## marsant

Eμενα παντως ρε παιδια δεν μου αρεσει ετσι.Το κεραμιδι χρωμα που εχει σε ολα τα βαπορια της Ανεκ του πηγαινε καλυτερα.

----------


## Speedkiller

Προτιμούσα το ασπρο που είχε ειπωθεί πως μπορεί να βάζαν!Αλλα αυτό το παχύ μπλε σε συνδυασμό με το κεραμιδί δεν μου κάθεται καλα...Ας το κάναν κατι σε μονόχρωμο έστω...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aλλαξε και η εμπρος γραμματοσειρα βλεπω.Το βαψιμο ειναι καλυτερο απο πριν, κατα τη γνωμη μου, αλλα με τιποτα δεν πιανει το αρχικο βαψιμο, ολολευκο, του 1989 που ηταν ονειρο

----------


## minoan7

> Προτιμούσα το ασπρο που είχε ειπωθεί πως μπορεί να βάζαν!Αλλα αυτό το παχύ μπλε σε συνδυασμό με το κεραμιδί δεν μου κάθεται καλα...Ας το κάναν κατι σε μονόχρωμο έστω...



    Συμφωνώ απόλυτα
  Μήπως το μπλε το είχαν περίσσευμα από τα καταστρώματα που άλλαξαν χρώμα και είπαν να το αξιοποιήσουν?

----------


## giorgos....

απλά τα σπάει έτσι όπως έγεινε..
_το ¶γιος Γεώργιος που έχει ακριβώς το ίδιο βάψιμο γιατί δεν μας φαίνεται άσχημο?_ 
Βαμένο κόκκινο κεραμιδί και απο πάνω μια γραμμή σε χρώμα μπλέ.. ακριβώς το ίδιο. 
Οπτικά πάντα, το μπλέ χρώμα βοηθάει στο να δένει το καράβι με τη θάλασσα.. για το μάτι είναι πιο κοντά με το χρώμα της θάλασσας.. φαίνεται σαν συνέχεια της και όχι σαν κάτι ξένο. Τουλάχιστον αυτή την εντύπωση δίνει.

P5102135.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

> απλά τα σπάει έτσι όπως έγεινε..
> _το ¶γιος Γεώργιος που έχει ακριβώς το ίδιο βάψιμο γιατί δεν μας φαίνεται άσχημο?_ 
> P5102135.jpg


Δεν ταιριάζουν σε όλα τα πλοία οι ίδιοι χρωματισμοί νομίζω! :Wink: Για σκέψου λ.χ.Λισσός με βάψιμο superfast?Μου μπήκε ιδέα τώρα...Παω να μπογιατίσω...:mrgreen:
Κ κάτι ακόμα...Προς θεού δε θα μαλώσουμε για το βάψιμο του Λισσός!Ο καθένας έχει τα γούστα του!

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Δεν ταιριάζουν σε όλα τα πλοία οι ίδιοι χρωματισμοί νομίζω!Για σκέψου λ.χ.Λισσός με βάψιμο superfast?Μου μπήκε ιδέα τώρα...Παω να μπογιατίσω...:mrgreen:
> Κ κάτι ακόμα...Προς θεού δε θα μαλώσουμε για το βάψιμο του Λισσός!Ο καθένας έχει τα γούστα του!


Στα παλια βαπορια νομιζω οτι το λευκο ητανε οτι ποιο  ομορφο.Οπως και το δαπεδο βαμμενο πρασινο σκουρο και οχι γαλαζιο.Στα νεοτευκτα τους παει πολυ,γιατι εχουνε και μια αλλη γραμμη.Γνωμη μου

----------


## Speedkiller

Nα πως θα πρεπε να το βάψουν...:mrgreen:

----------


## DimitrisT

Δεν είναι και άσχημο με τα κόκκινα  :Wink:

----------


## +επιβάτης

> Δεν είναι και άσχημο με τα κόκκινα


 Παρακαλώ λίγο σεβασμό σε ένα πλοίο με ιστορία. Τι σχέση έχει αυτό το πλοίο με τους χθεσινούς στη θάλασσα;

----------


## konigi

Oι χθεσινοι όπως λες,ειναι πιο μάγκες απο τους παλιούς αμα σε ρωτήσει και κανείς!!!Αλλίως δεν θα τους έκαναν ανω κάτω!!!

----------


## DimitrisT

> Παρακαλώ λίγο σεβασμό σε ένα πλοίο με ιστορία. Τι σχέση έχει αυτό το πλοίο με τους χθεσινούς στη θάλασσα;


Φίλε μου σεβαστή η διαφορετική άποψη που έχεις αλλά το ότι είπα οτι είναι ωραίο με τα κόκκινα δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν σέβομαι το πλοίο και την ανεκ,εξάλου μιλάμε για ένα εντελώς υποθετικό σενάριο και εκτός αυτού η σουπερφαστ δεν είναι καμια εταιρία της πλάκας το αντίθετο μάλιστα.

----------


## ndimitr93

> Παρακαλώ λίγο σεβασμό σε ένα πλοίο με ιστορία. Τι σχέση έχει αυτό το πλοίο με τους χθεσινούς στη θάλασσα;





> Oι χθεσινοι όπως λες,ειναι πιο μάγκες απο τους παλιούς αμα σε ρωτήσει και κανείς!!!Αλλίως δεν θα τους έκαναν ανω κάτω!!!


Σας παρακαλώ να μην συνεχιστεί αυτό.....ο Speed έκανε έναν ελαιοχρωματισμό, όπως πολλοί κάνουμε σε πλοία που δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με την παρούσα πλοιοκτησία, αλλά δεν μιλάμε έτσι.....Κάνουμε τους ελαιοχρωματισμούς για να περνάει η ώρα και να διασκεδάζουμε(όσοι μπορούμε, γιατί με τέτοια ναυπηγεία!!:mrgreen::mrgreen :Smile:

----------


## +επιβάτης

> Oι χθεσινοι όπως λες,ειναι πιο μάγκες απο τους παλιούς αμα σε ρωτήσει και κανείς!!!Αλλίως δεν θα τους έκαναν ανω κάτω!!!


 Μάγκες θάναι όταν τα κονομήσουν, πραγμα που αποκλείω γιατι την ντουλαπα ουδείς την αγαπησε.

----------


## Leo

Όταν δεν έχουμε κάτι να πούμε καλό είναι να σιωπούμε. Με το να πετάξουμε ένα καρφί δεν δείχνουμε την εξυπνάδα μας. ¶ρα λοιπόν προς τι οι μπιχτές? Χαλαρώστε και δείτε με διαφορετικό μάτι τις απόψεις άλλων μελών.

----------


## nikosnasia

Μπορεί να μου δώσει κανείς μια εξήγηση γιατί το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ από Πειραιά προς Χίο - Μυτιλήνη πάει ανάμεσα από Ανδρο Τήνο και στην επιστροφή από Μυτιλήνη προς Χίο Πειραιά πάει (συνήθως) από Κάβο Ντόρο ;

----------


## Leo

Είναι θέμα επιλογής από τον καπετάνιο για διάφορους λόγους, όπως καιρικών συνθηκών και ανταπόκρισης του πλοίου σε καλό και άσχημο καιρό, η επιρροή τυχόν ρευμάτων στον πλου, η κίνηση άλλων πλοίων στην περιοχή κλπ. Πάντως η διαφορά στη απόσταση είναι αμελητέα και δεν είναι ανασταλτικός παράγοντας για την επιλογή μεταξύ των δύο διαδρομών.

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Είναι θέμα επιλογής από τον καπετάνιο για διάφορους λόγους, όπως καιρικών συνθηκών και ανταπόκρισης του πλοίου σε καλό και άσχημο καιρό, η επιρροή τυχόν ρευμάτων στον πλου, η κίνηση άλλων πλοίων στην περιοχή κλπ. Πάντως η διαφορά στη απόσταση είναι αμελητέα και δεν είναι ανασταλτικός παράγοντας για την επιλογή μεταξύ των δύο διαδρομών.


Σωστος ο φιλος μας leo.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Leo

Στάθη ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση σε άλλο θέμα.
Θα ήθελα να σου αφιερώσω την πρώτη φωτογραφία του αγαπημένου σου πλοίου, που τράβηξα εγώ, με τα νέα του χρώματα στην γνωστή του θέση, στον Πειραιά.

P1170472.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

Εν πλω με την καινουργια φορεσια.....


P5100045_resize.JPG

----------


## agira

Ευχαριστούμε τον Naias II http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?contentid=4680που μηράστηκε μαζί μς αυτήν την φώτο.

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> Στάθη ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση σε άλλο θέμα.
> Θα ήθελα να σου αφιερώσω την πρώτη φωτογραφία του αγαπημένου σου πλοίου, που τράβηξα εγώ, με τα νέα του χρώματα στην γνωστή του θέση, στον Πειραιά.
> 
> P1170472.jpg


χιλια ευχαριστω leo, να εισαι καλα :Very Happy: *LISSOS FANS SALONICA*

----------


## vasilis video

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ    ΑΣΧΕΤΟ!   ΜΗΠΩΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΑΡΧΙΚΑ Α.Ι.Ζ.Ο.Λ.?

----------


## DimitrisT

Σημερινές φωτο του Λισσός από την Χίο.Θα έβγαζα κι άλλες αλλά με πρόδοσε η μπαταρία  :Sad:   :Mad:

----------


## diagoras

κ αυτες αρκετες ειναι κ μαλιστα πολυ καλες,μπορει να μου απαντησει καποιος αν ειναι καπετανιος στο ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ο cpt Διαμαντης Παπαγεωργιου?

----------


## vinman

Σήμερα το πρωί πάνω απο το Απόλλων Ελλάς!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41784

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41786

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41788

----------


## konigi

Πολύ όμορφες φώτο φίλε VINMAN!!! Αν σου πω πως μου έλειψε λιγάκι εδω στην Σούδα θα το πιστέψεις?Στείλτε το μια βόλτα βρε παιδια να το δω πως το κάνανε και να το καμαρώσω...και αν θέλετε πάρτε για λίγο και τον Έλυρο ως αντάλλαγμα... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## diagoras

καλυτερα που βαφτηκε μπλε στην ''κουβα'' δειχνει πιο καινουργιο κ πιστευω καλυτερα να βαφτουν ετσι κ το ΛΑΤΩ κ τα ΚΡΗΤΗ 1 κ 2

----------


## ndimitr93

> καλυτερα που βαφτηκε μπλε στην ''κουβα'' δειχνει πιο καινουργιο κ πιστευω καλυτερα να βαφτουν ετσι κ το ΛΑΤΩ κ τα ΚΡΗΤΗ 1 κ 2


Οχι....δεν θέλω τέτοια σφάλματα....Μάνο, αύριο έμαθα ότι πρέπει να πας πάλι στην Αίγινα :Wink: :lol:...Κώστα αν είναι για λίγο ας το φέρουν, αλλά όχι για πολύ:lol: :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

Σημερινή αναχώρηση του Λισσός απο Μυτηλήνη.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41897

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41898

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41899

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

πολυ ομορφες οι φωτο φιλε opelmanos,οσο για τα μαυρα συννεφα πανω απο τις τσιμινιερες ειναι λογω ηλικιας,*LISSOS FANS PORTO SALONICO*

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Λισσός την Παρασκευή 22/05/2009 μπαίνοντας στο Λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης..
Παιδιά σόρρυ για την κακή ποιότητα της φωτογραφίας, αλλά έκανα ότι μπορούσα..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BEN BRUCE

το L15505 οπως το λεει ενας πολυ φιλος μου πριν 3 χρονια για χανια


hamanatsu (34).JPG

----------


## konigi

Aααααααααααχχχχχχχχχχχχχχ..... Αν δεν το έχετε καταλάβει αποτελούν ανάμνηση αυτές οι φώτο!!Πάει το παλιό καλό ΛΙ5505 που γέμιζε το μάτι σου!!!! Πόσα πρωινά είχαμε φάει μαζι τυρόπιτα στο λιμάνι της Σούδας!!!εγω στην μπίντα και εκείνο δίπλα μου να κοιτάμε ο ένας τον  άλλο λές και μιλούσαμε μόνο με τα βλέμματα μας...Σαν το Νικολάκη ήμουν και γω!!! Όλη μέρα με το ποδηλατό μου στο λιμάνι!!! Η φωτογραφικη μου έλειπε το Ιντερνετ και συνεπώς το Ναυτιλία!!!

----------


## Leo

Κάπως έτσι ξεκινάνε όλα φίλε konigi. Το πλοίο κι αν άλλαξε χρώματα δεν άλλαξε η ουσία αυτού που εσύ χάζευες, αρρώσταινες και τώρα "πληρώνεις"  :Very Happy: . Έτσι καπώς γίνονται αυτά για όλους μας.. :Wink:

----------


## konigi

Το ξέρω φίλε Λεο!! Ειλικρινά μου λείπει!! Και πιστεύω πως όσο και αν το κατακρίνανε οι περισσότεροι εδω κάτω τους έχει λέιψει πάρα πάρα πάρα πολυ!! Αλλα πίστεψε με, ήταν απίστεθτο συναίσθημα αυτό που ένιωθα τότε!!!πήγαινα στο λιμάνι νομίζοντας πως θα κάνει παρέα ο ένας στον άλλο!!! λές και ήταν άνθρωπος!!! Έτσι ένιωθα... :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Κάπως έτσι ξεκινάνε όλα φίλε konigi. Το πλοίο κι αν άλλαξε χρώματα δεν άλλαξε η ουσία αυτού που εσύ χάζευες, αρρώσταινες και τώρα "πληρώνεις" . Έτσι καπώς γίνονται αυτά για όλους μας..


Το θέμα είναι πως το χάζευε!!:mrgreen: Και ξέρω και γιατί βγάζει και μαύρους καπνούς...απο μικρό δεν τρεφότανε καλά!!:mrgreen:

----------


## M.D.I

> Το θέμα είναι πως το χάζευε!!:mrgreen: Και ξέρω και γιατί βγάζει και μαύρους καπνούς...απο μικρό δεν τρεφότανε καλά!!:mrgreen:


 Ολα τα ''αρσενικα'' βαπορια,φιλε,''καπνιζουνε''.

----------


## opelmanos

> Ολα τα ''αρσενικα'' βαπορια,φιλε,''καπνιζουνε''.


Για μισό λεπτό.Τότε Ρομίλντα και η Νταλιάνα που είναι θυληκά γιατί καπνίζου?Εγώ ξέρω οτί οι γυναίκες καπνίζουν περρισότερο από τους άνδρες8-)

----------


## ndimitr93

Εγώ άλλο εννούσα....ξέρει ο Κώστας........όταν ένα πλοίο τρώει τυρόπιτες, τι να βγάλει??:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## DimitrisT

¶φιξη του Λισσός στη Χίο

----------


## KABODETHS

Συμβαίνει κάτι?
12.3 knots απόψε....
και έχει και Θεσσαλονίκη...

----------


## ndimitr93

Ενώ ξεκίνησε καλά μετά το χάλασε....μήπως χάλασε και τίποτ' άλλο??

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Απόψε έφτασε Θεσσαλονίκη κάπως καθυστερημένο..
Στις 23:40 περίπου έδεσε και πρέπει να έφυγε κατά τις 02:00..
Με παρεξένεψε το γεγονός ότι σε κάποια φάση που το είδα στο ΑΙΣ πήγαινε με 12,4 κόμβους... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mitilinios

> Ενώ ξεκίνησε καλά μετά το χάλασε....μήπως χάλασε και τίποτ' άλλο??


Μάλλον μηχανικό πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζει το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ. Αφού έκανε το δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς - Χίος -Μυτιλήνη σε 15 ώρες  :Mad:  :Confused:  συνέχισε με 1,5 ώρα καθυστέρηση για Λήμνο - Θεσσαλονίκη. Από εκεί αναχώρησε με 40 λεπτά καθυστέρηση και αν και αρχικά φάνηκε να ξεπεράστηκε εν μέρει το πρόβλημα που μάλλον δεν είναι κάτι σοβαρό αφού η ταχυτητά του κυμαινόταν γύρω στους 17 κόμβους, η ταχύτητα του μέχρι αυτή την ώρα δεν ξεπερνά τους 12,5  :Surprised:  κόμβους.

----------


## M.D.I

> Για μισό λεπτό.Τότε Ρομίλντα και η Νταλιάνα που είναι θυληκά γιατί καπνίζου?Εγώ ξέρω οτί οι γυναίκες καπνίζουν περρισότερο από τους άνδρες8-)


Οι θυληκες ειναι ''θεριακλουδες'',ενω το ''Λισσος''λογω βαθμου δυσκολιας ειναι ''αντροβαπορο''και δικαιουται να ''καπνιζει''.

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Το Λισσακι μας στην γνωστη του θεση!!!!!! :Very Happy: 

Εικόνα 029.jpg

----------


## sisikara

o kapetanios einai o kaliteros

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Λισσός σήμερα τα ξημερώματα στη Χίο
DSCF0571.jpg

DSCF0575.jpg

DSCF0578.jpg

DSCF0593.jpg

DSCF0594.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

¶φιξη στη Χίο στις 30/5 
DSCF0119.jpg

DSCF0122.jpg

DSCF0126.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Λισσός στη Χίο  και μια φωτο από την πρύμη  του κατεβάζοντας τον καταπέλτη.

----------


## nikosnasia

ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΧΘΕΣΙΝΗ ΤΟΥ 27/6/2009 ΑΦΙΞΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ.
DSCN4729.JPG

----------


## DimitrisT

Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία ,να σαι καλα,σε ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## parianos

και δυο φωτο απο μενα...

LISSOS.jpg

LISSOS 2.jpg

----------


## laz94

Πολύ ωραίες......ειδικά η 2η είναι τέλεια....:wink:8-)

----------


## AegeanIslands

> και δυο φωτο απο μενα...
> 
> LISSOS.jpg
> 
> LISSOS 2.jpg


Με τα μουτρα το βαπορο!......

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> και δυο φωτο απο μενα...
> 
> LISSOS.jpg
> 
> LISSOS 2.jpg


παρα πολυ δυνατες οι φωτο του βαπορα,μπραβο φιλε pariane.*LISSOS FANS PORTO SALONICO*

----------


## naftopoulo

Και μια πρυμνια... :Wink: 

DSC007460.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Υπήρξε μηχανική βλάβη στο Λισσός????

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Υπήρξε μηχανική βλάβη στο Λισσός????


Δες εδω .....
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=70390

----------


## Speedkiller

> Δες εδω .....
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=70390



Ευχαριστώ πολύ!Το είδα κ μόνος μου αλλά..... αρκετά ετεροχρονισμένα!καλό θα ήταν να υπαρχει καποιο Link στο θέμα του πλοιου για να αποφεύγονται περιττά Posts ως ανωτέρο...

----------


## Leo

Αποκατάσταση βλάβης και απόπλους σύμφωνα με το δελτίου τύπου της ΑΝΕΚ, στις 06.30 σήμερα το πρωί για Χίο Μυτιλήνη. Είναι ίσως μοναδική ευκαιρία να φωτογραφίσει κανείς το πλοίο με το φως της μέρας περνόντας απο το Δίσβατο (στενό ¶νδρου - Τήνου) ... αν φυσικά περάσει απο εκεί σήμερα (όνειρα βέβαια αλλά λέμε τώρα).

----------


## polykas

> Αποκατάσταση βλάβης και απόπλους σύμφωνα με το δελτίου τύπου της ΑΝΕΚ, στις 06.30 σήμερα το πρωί για Χίο Μυτιλήνη. Είναι ίσως μοναδική ευκαιρία να φωτογραφίσει κανείς το πλοίο με το φως της μέρας περνόντας απο το Δίσβατο (στενό ¶νδρου - Τήνου) ... αν φυσικά περάσει απο εκεί σήμερα (όνειρα βέβαια αλλά λέμε τώρα).


_Kαι όμως φίλε Leo πέρασε από το Δίσβατο..._

----------


## DimitrisT

Σημερινή άφιξη στη Χίο
DSCF1094.jpg

DSCF1095.jpg

DSCF1097.jpg

DSCF1103.jpg

DSCF1104.jpg

συνεχίζεται........

----------


## Speedkiller

> Σημερινή άφιξη στη Χίο
> DSCF1094.jpg
> 
> DSCF1095.jpg
> 
> DSCF1097.jpg
> 
> DSCF1103.jpg
> 
> ...



Eυχαριστούμε αλλα φτάνουν κ αυτές!

----------


## diagoras

Πολυ ομορφες.Μπραβο :Wink:

----------


## DimitrisT

> Eυχαριστούμε αλλα φτάνουν κ αυτές!


  Φίλε Speedkiller επειδή είναι η μοναδική φορά που έρχεται μερα έχω βγάλει ακετές από διαφορετικά σημεία και διαφορετικές φάσης (μανούβρα,διαδικασία πρόσδεσεις ,αναχώρηση) θα ήθελα να τισ ανεβάσω.

----------


## .voyager

Η κατάσταση δεν παλευεται άλλο με τις φώτος. Αυτό έχω να πω δυστυχώς...

----------


## Vortigern

> Η κατάσταση δεν παλευεται άλλο με τις φώτος. Αυτό έχω να πω δυστυχώς...


 
Συμφωνο εχουμε γκαλερυ.Δν χρειαζεται να μπαινει καμια φωτο εδω μεσα.Το λεω και για εμενα γιατι παλαιοτερα το εκανα και εγω.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Η κατάσταση δεν παλευεται άλλο με τις φώτος. Αυτό έχω να πω δυστυχώς...


K να σουν ο μόνος... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Razz:

----------


## Speedkiller

Dimitri δεν σε εμπόδισε κανείς να ανεβασεις!Αυτό που έκανα είναι να σε παρακαλέσω να μην ανεβάσεις!Έχει διαφορά! :Wink:

----------


## DimitrisT

Επειδή είμαστε off topic να συνεχίσουμε την κουβέντα κάπου αλλού?Γενική συζήτηση πχ?

----------


## Speedkiller

Μα δεν νομίζω πως έχουμε κάτι να πούμε περαιτέρω! :Wink:  :Smile: Τελος το Off topic!

----------


## DimitrisT

Λισσός στη Χίο (συνέχεια)
DSCF1110.jpg

DSCF1116.jpg

DSCF1119.jpg

DSCF1121.jpg

DSCF1124.jpg

----------


## DriFterPanos

Λισσός πριν τη Χίο!!
edfsggDSC00023.JPG
     Something different!! :Razz:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Λισσός πριν τη Χίο!!
> edfsggDSC00023.JPG
>      Something different!!



Π:mrgreen: π:mrgreen: φοβερη η φώτ :Razz:  σου Drifter!!!Σε ευχαριστώ πολυ!!!

----------


## DriFterPanos

Και η συνέχεια μιας και σας άρεσε η πρώτη :mrgreen:
sdsfdsfDSC00024.JPG

----------


## Speedkiller

> Και η συνέχεια μιας και σας άρεσε η πρώτη :mrgreen:
> sdsfdsfDSC00024.JPG



Απο που είναι τραβηγμένη αυτή Drifter???

----------


## DriFterPanos

Απ την παράνομη πορτούλα του Λισσός που οδηγεί κάτω απ την γέφυρα…  :Very Happy:

----------


## DimitrisT

Αναχώρηση του Λισσός 8/7 από τη Χίο. Η συνέχεια στη photo gallery  :Wink: 

DSCF1131.jpg

DSCF1137.jpg

DSCF1142.jpg

DSCF1145.jpg

DSCF1147.jpg

----------


## DriFterPanos

Λοιπών χωρίς να θέλω να γίνω κακός αλλά και επειδή ο moderator εδώ μέσα στόμα έχει και μιλιά δεν έχει… και ξέρει να τα λέει μόνο PM!! φίλε DimitrisT δεν έχω κάτι μαζί σου απλά θα σε παρακαλούσα να βάζεις το πολύ 1-2 fotos την φορά γιατί είναι κουραστικό… ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## Leo

> Λοιπών χωρίς να θέλω να γίνω κακός αλλά και επειδή ο moderator εδώ μέσα στόμα έχει και μιλιά δεν έχει… και ξέρει να τα λέει μόνο PM!! φίλε DimitrisT δεν έχω κάτι μαζί σου απλά θα σε παρακαλούσα να βάζεις το πολύ 1-2 fotos την φορά γιατί είναι κουραστικό… ευχαριστώ!!!


Είσαι λίγο άδικος DriFterPanos, θα πρέπει να καταλάβεις και έσυ και οι άλλοι φίλοι ότι οι moderators δεν είναι moderators μόνο, κυρίως εργάζονται και περιστασιακά κοιτούν και το φόρουμ. Μπορούμε λοιπόν να χαλαρώσουμε και να μη βλέπουμε τα θέματα που πιθανόν μας κουράζουν. Σύντομα θα υπάρξει σχετική ενημέρωση για τις φωτογραφίες στο φόρουμ.
Ευχαρσιτώ για την κατανόηση.

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Αναχώρηση του Λισσός 8/7 από τη Χίο. Η συνέχεια στη photo gallery 
> 
> DSCF1131.jpg
> 
> DSCF1137.jpg
> 
> DSCF1142.jpg
> 
> DSCF1145.jpg
> ...


Πολυ ομορφες φωτο.Αλλα επαθα ναυτια:mrgreen:

----------


## DimitrisT

> Πολυ ομορφες φωτο.Αλλα επαθα ναυτια:mrgreen:


Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε theofilos-ship.Πάντως δεν τις έχεις ξαναδει :mrgreen:  :Wink:

----------


## DimitrisT

Είσοδος στο λιμάνι της Χίου.Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Speedkiller, DrifterPanos,Vortigern, .voyager

----------


## hsw

Λισσός στον Πειραιά τον Απρίλιο, με το πρώην του look.

----------


## diagoras

Σημερινη αναχωριση του πλοιου για Χιο-Μυτιληνη 
014.JPG

----------


## cpt babis

Εγω ημουν απεναντι(δεν ειναι και πολυ καλη λογο κινητου)
Εικόνα025.jpg
αφιερωμενη στους φιλους Κωστα(speedkiler) Mανος(opelmanos) και nikosnasia(που δεν την πολυσυμπαθουν νομιζω :Wink: )
και παλι συγνωμη για την ποιοτητα.

----------


## DimitrisT

Λισσός 8/7 στη Χίο  
φωτο1
φωτο2

----------


## DimitrisT

8/7 στο λιμάνι της Χίου
φωτο1
φωτο2

----------


## douzoune

Η νομαρχία(Λέσβου) ενημέρωσε με χτεσινό Δελτίο τύπου οτι η τιμητική εκδήλωση για την συμπλήρωση ενός έτους τακτικών δρομολογίων του ferry boat Λισσός θα πραγματοποιηθεί αύριο στις 11πμ. στην αίθουσα του νομαρχιακού συμβουλίου Λέσβου. Θα ακολουθήσει δεξίωση στο πλοίο Λισσός.
Πηγή: Εφημερίδα 'Αιολικά Νέα'

----------


## gtogias

> Η νομαρχία(Λέσβου) ενημέρωσε με χτεσινό Δελτίο τύπου οτι η τιμητική εκδήλωση για την συμπλήρωση ενός έτους τακτικών δρομολογίων του ferry boat Λισσός θα πραγματοποιηθεί αύριο στις 11πμ. στην αίθουσα του νομαρχιακού συμβουλίου Λέσβου. Θα ακολουθήσει δεξίωση στο πλοίο Λισσός.
> Πηγή: Εφημερίδα 'Αιολικά Νέα'


Φαντάζομαι θα καλέσουν και τα στελέχη, νυν και πρώην, της ΝΕΛ. Αν μη τι άλλο για να τιμήσουν τις προσπάθειες τους που απέφεραν τη δρομολόγηση του Λισσός στο Βόρειο Αιγαίο.

----------


## nikosnasia

> Η νομαρχία(Λέσβου) ενημέρωσε με χτεσινό Δελτίο τύπου οτι η τιμητική εκδήλωση για την συμπλήρωση ενός έτους τακτικών δρομολογίων του ferry boat Λισσός θα πραγματοποιηθεί αύριο στις 11πμ. στην αίθουσα του νομαρχιακού συμβουλίου Λέσβου. Θα ακολουθήσει δεξίωση στο πλοίο Λισσός.
> Πηγή: Εφημερίδα 'Αιολικά Νέα'


ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ. ΑΝ ΑΝΤΙ ΤΟΥ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ΕΙΧΕ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΘΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΕΝΑ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ SUPERFAST Ή ΕΛΥΡΟΣ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΠΑΛΛΕΣΒΙΑΚΟ ΓΛΕΝΤΙ ;

----------


## douzoune

> ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ. ΑΝ ΑΝΤΙ ΤΟΥ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ΕΙΧΕ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΘΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΕΝΑ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ SUPERFAST Ή ΕΛΥΡΟΣ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΠΑΛΛΕΣΒΙΑΚΟ ΓΛΕΝΤΙ ;


Πραγματικά, το ίδιο σκέφτηκα και εγώ....αλλά είπα να μην το γράψω και γίνω κακός.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DimitrisT

8/7 είσοδος στο λιμάνι της Χίου
έχωντας μώλις βγει από το λιμάνι

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Λισσός δεμένο στο λιμάνι της Χίου.

----------


## pantogias

Μια κατάπλωρη του πλοίου στη γνωστή του πλέον θέση, στον Πειραιά, Ιούνιος 2009:

P6074331p.jpg

----------


## douzoune

Σημερινή αναχώρηση από Μυτιλήνη και πέρασμα από την Χαραμίδα...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50398
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50399

----------


## mitilinios

> Σημερινή αναχώρηση από Μυτιλήνη και πέρασμα από την Χαραμίδα...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50398
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50399



Αχά, ώστε και εσύ Χαραμίδα ήσουν...
Πάντως πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες σου!!!

----------


## nickosps

> Σημερινή αναχώρηση από Μυτιλήνη και πέρασμα από την Χαραμίδα...


Πριν 11 χρόνια που είχα έρθει στο νησί, κάναμε μπάνιο σε αυτήν την παραλία και βλέπω στο ίδιο σημείο το ¶γιος Ραφαήλ και επειδή τότε δεν ήξερα και πολλά, μου έκανε εντύπωση το σχήμα του!!!

----------


## douzoune

> Αχά, ώστε και εσύ Χαραμίδα ήσουν...
> Πάντως πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες σου!!!


Βασικά ήταν από τις λίγες παραλίες που μπορούσες να κάνεις μπάνιο την συγκεκριμένη μέρα καθώς ο βορειοανατολικός που φυσούσε δεν άφηνε περιθώρια επιλογής. Ε δεν είδες έναν τρελό κατά τις 6.25 να τρέχει με την φωτογραφική στο χέρι???:mrgreen::mrgreen: Εγώ ήμουν...
Σ' ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια.

----------


## Anek lines-crete

καλα λες!!!

----------


## Anek lines-crete

Aφου τωρα γυρησε το THEOFILOS γιατι δεν το ξανα βαζουνε στην γραμη ΧΑΝΙΑ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ

----------


## t54g05

> Aφου τωρα γυρησε το THEOFILOS γιατι δεν το ξανα βαζουνε στην γραμη ΧΑΝΙΑ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ


Για να μην κάνουν την αλλαγή φαίνεται ότι όλοι τρώνε καλά από τις γραμμές που έχουν.

----------


## opelmanos

> Aφου τωρα γυρησε το THEOFILOS γιατι δεν το ξανα βαζουνε στην γραμη ΧΑΝΙΑ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ


Φίλε μου αν πάς στο θέμα του Θεόφιλου και διαβάσεις μερικά πόστ θα καταλάβεις ακριβώς τι παίζει

----------


## douzoune

Εφόσον τα δεδομένα του ais είναι σωστά, τότε που ακριβώς πάει???  :Confused: 
Για Δύσβατο ξεκίνησε, για Καφηρέα ανεβαίνει...

----------


## diagoras

Κι ομως Δυσβατο παει.Δεν ξερω πως να ανεβασω φωτο απ το ais οποτε οποιος θελει να μπει τωρα να δει που παει απο Δυσβατο

----------


## Apostolos

Ημαρτον βρε παιδιά, τόσα χρόνια δεν ειχαμε το AIS τι σας εχει πιάσει που παει και απο που περνάει??? Ασχοληθήτε με ποιό ενδιαφέροντα πράματα, όπως πχ τα ιστορικά και αφήστε τα βαπόρια να ταξιδεύουν όπως θέλει ο Πλοίαρχος τους!Συγνώμη για το έντονο αλλα μειώνουμε το επίπεδο! Υπάρχει και το chat για τέτοια ψιλοζητίματα!

----------


## kapas

> Aφου τωρα γυρησε το THEOFILOS γιατι δεν το ξανα βαζουνε στην γραμη ΧΑΝΙΑ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ


 πλεον στα χανια εχουμε τον ελυρο... και ο θεοφιλος ειναι και αυτος σε γραμμη... δεν υπαρχει λογος λοιπον για τετοιες συζητησεις...

----------


## opelmanos

Σε μια απογευματινή αναχώρηση απ΄το λιμάνι


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51336

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51337

----------


## laz94

Πω πωωω!!!
Ντουμανιάσαμε! :Very Happy: 
Πολύ ωραίες φωτο! Να 'σαι καλά! :Wink:

----------


## cpt babis

> Σε μια απογευματινή αναχώρηση απ΄το λιμάνι
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51336
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51337


 Πολυ ωραιες αλλα ντουμανιασαμε :-D

----------


## opelmanos

> Πολυ ωραιες αλλα ντουμανιασαμε :-D


Απ τα ποιό θεριακλίδικα πλοία στην Ελλάδα :Wink:

----------


## cpt babis

> Απ τα ποιό θεριακλίδικα πλοία στην Ελλάδα


 ετσι!!!!ετσι!!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

> Απ τα ποιό θεριακλίδικα πλοία στην Ελλάδα


ΡΕΣΤΑ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ ΠΑΛΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΝΤΟΥΜΑΝΙΑ.

----------


## opelmanos

> ΡΕΣΤΑ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ ΠΑΛΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΝΤΟΥΜΑΝΙΑ.


Ε τι να κάνω η ψυχή μου είναι αυτά :Cool:

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Σε μια απογευματινή αναχώρηση απ΄το λιμάνι
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51336
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51337


 τοση μαυριλα πρωτη φορα βλεπω!! :Surprised: μαζι με τον ερωτοκριτο και το λατω νομιζω οτι τα τρια τους ειναι τα πιο θεριακλιδικα που κυκλοφορουν αυτη τη στιγμη!ευχαριστουμε μανο!

----------


## opelmanos

> τοση μαυριλα πρωτη φορα βλεπω!!μαζι με τον ερωτοκριτο και το λατω νομιζω οτι τα τρια τους ειναι τα πιο θεριακλιδικα που κυκλοφορουν αυτη τη στιγμη!ευχαριστουμε μανο!


Μη το λές τελευταία και ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ βγάζει πολύ απ'ότι βλέπω

----------


## giorgos....

πρωινή άφιξη στον Πειραιά..
P8020103.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Σημερινή άφιξη του πλοίου στο λιμάνι.Πρωί πρωί έτρεχα με την ψηφιακή στο χέρι :Smile:

----------


## opelmanos

Τώρα πρέπει να ανέβηκαν


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51449

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51450

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51451

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51452

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51453

----------


## cpt babis

ΜπραβοΓιωργο και Μανο
εξαιρετικες!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Πολυ καλη η ανταποκριση απο Πειραια, πολυ συντομα εικονες και απο Λημνο...!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Για που το βαλε ρε παιδιά το πλοίο?Περίεργη πορεία πήρε απ'οτι βλέπω στο AIS

----------


## giorgosss

Μάνο και εγώ αυτό κοίταζα πριν λίγο...Απο κει για Πειραιά δεν πάει :Razz: 
Ισώς κάποια έκτακτη προσέγγιση στη Σάμο ή μπορεί κλήση για διάσωση.
Φυσικά πάντα μπορεί το AIS να μας κάνει πλάκα :Surprised:

----------


## Leo

Αυτή ήταν η πορεία (όσο έχει πιάσει το AIS) ενώ αυτή την ώρα βρίσκεται λίγο μετά τον Τάμελο προς Πειραιά.

lissos.JPG

----------


## Apostolos

Βαλτέ την Αριάδνη στη Μυτιλήνη για να κοιμαται ο καπτα-Διαμαντής (και να χάσουμε εμεις τον υπνο μας!)

----------


## Notis

Έκτακτη προσέγγιση στο Βαθύ ζητήθηκε από το ΥΕΝ, για να παραλάβει 212 επιβάτες του ΜΑΡΙΝΑ, το οποίο, στα 39 του, αποφάσισε να παραμείνει στη Σάμο για διακοπές!
Ωστόσο, σύμφωνα με το υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, οι επιβάτες του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ δεν επέτρεψαν στον πλοίαρχο να αλλάξει την πορεία του κι έτσι οι 212 ταξιδιώτες του «Μαρίνα» έμειναν στη Σάμο.
Να σημειωθεί ότι το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ, είχε κατά την χθεσινή του άφιξη στη Μυτιλήνη 1,5 ώρα καθυστέρηση.

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> Έκτακτη προσέγγιση στο Βαθύ ζητήθηκε από το ΥΕΝ, για να παραλάβει 212 επιβάτες του ΜΑΡΙΝΑ, το οποίο, στα 39 του, αποφάσισε να παραμείνει στη Σάμο για διακοπές!
> Ωστόσο, σύμφωνα με το υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, οι επιβάτες του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ δεν επέτρεψαν στον πλοίαρχο να αλλάξει την πορεία του κι έτσι οι 212 ταξιδιώτες του «Μαρίνα» έμειναν στη Σάμο.
> Να σημειωθεί ότι το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ, είχε κατά την χθεσινή του άφιξη στη Μυτιλήνη 1,5 ώρα καθυστέρηση.


γιατι επρεπε να ρωτησουν και τους επβατες αν θα κανουν εκτακτη προσεγγιση?????????? :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## samichri

Οι οποίοι φυσικά αν ήταν στη θέση των 212 του ΜΑΡΙΝΑ θα φώναζαν ομόφωνα να γίνει η έκτακτη προσέγγιση. Α ρε σφαλιάρες που θέλουμε ώρες - ώρες.

----------


## cpt babis

Μανο δικη σου

σορυ για την ποιοτητα ειναι απο κινητο.

----------


## opelmanos

.Ολο εκπλήξεις είσαι σήμερα .Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Naias II

Η εφημερίδα Έθνος αναφέρει ότι κατά την διάρκεια των επεισοδίων μεταξύ των επιβατών για τη γνωστή βλάβη της Μαρίνας το Σ/κ που μας πέρασε, *ένας οξύθυμος επιβάτης έσπασε την τζαμαρία του πλοίου*  :Confused: 
Επίσης αναφέρει ότι "όταν κατέπλευσε χθες στις 10.30 το «ΛΙΣΣΟΣ» στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, ο καπετάνιος κατέθεσε μήνυση κατά αγνώστων στο Α λιμενικό τμήμα"

----------


## diagoras

> Η εφημερίδα Έθνος αναφέρει ότι κατά την διάρκεια των επεισοδίων μεταξύ των επιβατών για τη γνωστή βλάβη της Μαρίνας το Σ/κ που μας πέρασε, *ένας οξύθυμος επιβάτης έσπασε την τζαμαρία του πλοίου* 
> Επίσης αναφέρει ότι "όταν κατέπλευσε χθες στις 10.30 το «ΛΙΣΣΟΣ» στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, ο καπετάνιος κατέθεσε μήνυση κατά αγνώστων στο Α λιμενικό τμήμα"


 Mα καλα ειμαστε σοβαροι???Επειδη υπηρχε μια υποθεση να κανει το πλοιο μια μικρη παρακαμψη για να παρει καποιους αλλους επιβατες πρεπει αυτοι που ειναι επιβατες του πλοιου να σπανε οτι βρισκουν απ τα νευρα τους???Τι συμπεριφορα ειναι αυτη???Δηλαδη τον κυριο αυτον θα τον πειραζε πολυ να μακρινει το ταξιδι του για καποιες ωριτσες και να στριμωχτει λιγο παραπανω???Σιγα την ταλαιπωρια που θα παθει.Δηλαδη αν ηταν επιβατης του ΜΑΡΙΝΑ τι θα εκανε???Δεν θα ειχε μεινει τιποτα ορθιο..

----------


## AegeanIslands

Οχι μια μονο τζαμαρια,100 και πλεον συνανθρωποι της ρατσας Ζουλου,οταν τους ανακοινωθηκε η εντολη του Θαλαμου Επιχειρησεων του ΥΕΝ για την προσεγγιση στη Σαμο και Ικαρια για την παραλαβη των ατυχων ταξιδιτων του _ΜΑΡΙΝΑ_ επιδοθηκαν σε βανδαλισμους, απειλες,υβρεις και αβαριες επι του πλοιου ,ενω αναφερεται και προσπαθεια καταληψης της Γεφυρας του πλοιου.
Μαλιστα κυριες και κυριοι αυτοι ειμαστε,αυτη τη ποιοτητα διαθετουμε μ'αυτες τις αρχες μεγαλωνουμε τα παιδια μας οι... νεοΕλληνες.

----------


## Naias II

Φαντάζεστε τι θα γινόταν, δεδομένου της κατάστασης αν πήγαιναν να πάρουν τους επιβάτες της Μαρίνας........με το που θα μπαίνανε στο πλοίο θα άρχιζε το ματς  :Razz:

----------


## samichri

εε ρε που φτάσαμε να αναπολούμε την εποχή που ο καπετάνιος είχε την δικαιοδοσία να δέσει στο μεσιανό κατάρτι μερικούς - μερικούς, έτσι για παραδειγματισμό !!!!!!!! 
Κατά τα άλλα είμαστε φιλόξενος λαός - συμπονετικός με το πόνο του άλλου, φιλότιμος, πάντα ενωμένοι μεταξύ μας, και ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν βάζουμε πρώτο το προσωπικό συμφέρον, δηλαδή σήμερα λειτουργούμε ακριβώς όπως μας δίδαξαν οι προηγούμενες γεννιές από εμάς. (Αυτό θα μπορούσε να γίνει σενάριο ταινίας επιστημονικής φαντασίας).

Η ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΚΥΡΙΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΛΑΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΖΗΤΩ, ΚΑΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΝΤΡΕΠΟΜΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ.

----------


## Leo

Για να φανταστούμε τον διασυρμό του Καπετάνιου, αν προσπαθούσε να επιβάλλει την τάξη δια της όποιας μορφής "βίας" για να καταστείλει  τους θερμοκέφαλους....  Διότι και τα ΜΜΕ το τόσο τα κάνουνε *ΝΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ*, ενώ οι την εντολή δίδοντες, παραμένουν αλώβητοι κάτω από μια ομπρέλα προστασίας και ατιμωρησίας, που διακατέχει τον Καρατικό μηχανισμό και τον Πολιτικό βίο της χώρας μας. Δεν θέλω να σχολιάσω πια το ΙαΛΙΣΣΟΣ που πήγαινε κι ερχόταν βόλτα στα κανάλια. Η πλήρης και σωστή ενημέρωση μας  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nikosnasia

Καταδικάζοντας οποιαδήποτε βία και ειδικά εναντίον των πληρωμάτων και των πλοίων θα ήθελα να γράψω κάποιες σκέψεις σχετικά. Το ΥΕΝ δίνοντας την εντολή στο ΛΙΣΣΟΣ να περεκλίνει της πορείας του σκέφθηκε ότι ταξίδευαν άνθρωποι που μπορεί να έχαναν κάποιο ραντευού με γιατρό ή επαγγελματικό ή φορτηγά που εμπορεύματα που έπρεπε να φθάσουν άμεσα, ή να προλάβουν κάποιο άλλο συγκοινωνιακό μέσο ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Ακόμη ποιό ΥΕΝ ρώτησε τους επιβάτες άν ήθελαν το ταξίδι των 13 ωρών να γίνει 19. Αν ταξίδευαν υπουργοί ή άλλοι "επίσημοι" θα δινόταν τέτοια εντολή ;
Στη Σύρο & στη Μύκονο διανυκτερεύουν πλοία και μάλιστα ταχύπλοα .Γιατί δεν δόθηκε εντολή σ΄ένα απ΄αυτά τα μεταφέρει τους επιβάτες μέχρι τις Κυκλάδες για να τους παραλάβει το Ροδάνθη. Αυτά πρόφθεναν και τους επιβάτες να μεταφέρουν και το επόμενο δρομολόγιο τους να κάνουν.
Τέλος άν δεν ήταν καλοκαίρι και δεν υπήρχε δημοσιογραφικό ενδιαφέρον λόγω των διακοπών ποιός θα είχε ασχοληθεί με το γεγονός; Κανένας, γιατί τους υπόλοιπους μήνες τα νησιά αφήνονται στο έλεος του Θεού από το κράτος των Αθηνών.
¨Οσο τα πισθάγκωνα δεσίματα στα κατάρτια ας δέσουν αυτούς που πρέπει και υπάρχουν τέτοιοι πολλοί και διάφοροι εκτός από τους επιβάτες.

----------


## noulos

> Οχι μια μονο τζαμαρια,100 και πλεον συνανθρωποι της ρατσας Ζουλου,οταν τους ανακοινωθηκε η εντολη του Θαλαμου Επιχειρησεων του ΥΕΝ για την προσεγγιση στη Σαμο και Ικαρια για την παραλαβη των ατυχων ταξιδιτων του _ΜΑΡΙΝΑ_ επιδοθηκαν σε βανδαλισμους, απειλες,υβρεις και αβαριες επι του πλοιου ,ενω αναφερεται και προσπαθεια καταληψης της Γεφυρας του πλοιου.
> Μαλιστα κυριες και κυριοι αυτοι ειμαστε,αυτη τη ποιοτητα διαθετουμε μ'αυτες τις αρχες μεγαλωνουμε τα παιδια μας οι... νεοΕλληνες.


Αφιερωμένο!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Orion_v

Χμμ... βρίσκω ότι ήταν μια πολυ ωραια ευκαιρία για τις ειδικες δυναμεις του Λιμενικού για άσκηση ..... αλλα αντε να μαζεψεις τα ΜΜΜ (:mrgreen :Smile:  μετά

----------


## samichri

> Καταδικάζοντας οποιαδήποτε βία και ειδικά εναντίον των πληρωμάτων και των πλοίων θα ήθελα να γράψω κάποιες σκέψεις σχετικά. Το ΥΕΝ δίνοντας την εντολή στο ΛΙΣΣΟΣ να περεκλίνει της πορείας του σκέφθηκε ότι ταξίδευαν άνθρωποι που μπορεί να έχαναν κάποιο ραντευού με γιατρό ή επαγγελματικό ή φορτηγά που εμπορεύματα που έπρεπε να φθάσουν άμεσα, ή να προλάβουν κάποιο άλλο συγκοινωνιακό μέσο ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Ακόμη ποιό ΥΕΝ ρώτησε τους επιβάτες άν ήθελαν το ταξίδι των 13 ωρών να γίνει 19. Αν ταξίδευαν υπουργοί ή άλλοι "επίσημοι" θα δινόταν τέτοια εντολή ;
> Στη Σύρο & στη Μύκονο διανυκτερεύουν πλοία και μάλιστα ταχύπλοα .Γιατί δεν δόθηκε εντολή σ΄ένα απ΄αυτά τα μεταφέρει τους επιβάτες μέχρι τις Κυκλάδες για να τους παραλάβει το Ροδάνθη. Αυτά πρόφθεναν και τους επιβάτες να μεταφέρουν και το επόμενο δρομολόγιο τους να κάνουν.
> Τέλος άν δεν ήταν καλοκαίρι και δεν υπήρχε δημοσιογραφικό ενδιαφέρον λόγω των διακοπών ποιός θα είχε ασχοληθεί με το γεγονός; Κανένας, γιατί τους υπόλοιπους μήνες τα νησιά αφήνονται στο έλεος του Θεού από το κράτος των Αθηνών.
> ¨Οσο τα πισθάγκωνα δεσίματα στα κατάρτια ας δέσουν αυτούς που πρέπει και υπάρχουν τέτοιοι πολλοί και διάφοροι εκτός από τους επιβάτες.


Η άποψή σου σεβαστή. Αλλά θέλεις να πεις ότι αν ω μη γένητω γινόταν ναυάγιο και το πλοίο έπρεπε να παρεκλίνει της πορείας του για να παραλάβει ναυαγούς, τελικά δεν θα παρεξέκλινε επειδή θα χαλούσαν τα μαρούλια στα φορτηγά που είχε στα αμπάρια του? Όσον αφορά τα τυχόν θέματα υγείας ορισμένων επιβατών, κανένας δεν θα πέθαινε αν στο γιατρό πήγαινε μερικές ώρες αργότερα. Αν ήταν κάτι επείγον (ζήτημα ζωής και θανάτου) δεν θα ταξίδευε ο ασθενής με το πλοίο αλλά με το αεροπλάνο. Επίσης να σου τονίσω ότι ζητήματα υγείας δεν θα είχαν μόνο οι επιβάτες του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ, αλλά  και οι 212 του ΜΑΡΙΝΑ που έμειναν στο λιμάνι της Σάμου και της Ικαρίας. Τέλος πάντων θα κλείσω το θέμα εδώ, γιατί το συγκεκριμένο foroum έχει να κάνει με το πλοίο και όχι με τους επιβάτες του (ανεγκέφαλους ή μη).

----------


## Apostolos

Σας ευχαριστούμε όλους. Η αλήθεια κάπου βρίσκεται πάντα κάπου στη μέση, το θέμα ειναι η έληψης παιδίας απο όλες τις πλευρές. Κράτος, πολίτες, εταιρίες... Ας γίνουν τα παθήματα μαθήματα για το μέλλον.
Θα παρακαλούσα να μήν δωθεί συνέχεια στο θέμα, νομίζω ότι όλοι οι σεβαστοί φίλοι του φόρουμ το κάλυψαν ολοκληρωτικά.

----------


## GREEN ARROW

> Σας ευχαριστούμε όλους. Η αλήθεια κάπου βρίσκεται πάντα κάπου στη μέση, το θέμα ειναι η έληψης παιδίας απο όλες τις πλευρές. Κράτος, πολίτες, εταιρίες... Ας γίνουν τα παθήματα μαθήματα για το μέλλον.
> Θα παρακαλούσα να μήν δωθεί συνέχεια στο θέμα, νομίζω ότι όλοι οι σεβαστοί φίλοι του φόρουμ το κάλυψαν ολοκληρωτικά.


 
Με όλο το σεβασμό που τρέφω προς τους φίλους της ιστοσελίδας, διερωτώμαι γιατί θα πρέπει να σταματήσουμε να μιλάμε για αυτό το θέμα εδώ.. Αλήθεια, πού κολλάει η έλλειψη παιδείας (!) εκ μέους των εταιρειών σε αυτό το συγκεκριμένο συμβάν που παραπέμπει σε συμπεριφορές απολίτιστων ανθρώπων???

Σέβομαι τον καπετάν Διαμαντή και τον εκτιμώ από κάθε πλευρά, όμως, ως Κρητικός και παλιός φίλος της ΑΝΕΚ δεν μπορώ να αποφύγω να μπω στον πειρασμό και να αναρωτηθώ αν οι κάφροι επιβάτες θα τολμούσαν να τα κάνουν τα ίδια αν πλοίαρχος ήταν ο Δουρουντουδάκης, ο Δοκιανάκης, ο Σανδαλάκης, ο μακαρίτης ο Δημοτάκης...

----------


## noulos

Και γιατί να μην τολμούσαν;
Πόσοι από τους επιβάτες πιστεύεις ότι ήξεραν (ή ακόμα και τώρα ξέρουν) ποιος είναι ο καπετάνιος; Αν άλλαζε κάτι θα ήταν το μετά...

Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση θεωρώ ότι το κράτος και οι εταιρείες έκαναν αυτό που έπρεπε, βάζοντας ένα βαπόρι που θα περνούσε από... σχετικά κοντά να πάει να πάρει τους επιβάτες που λόγω της βλάβης ξέμειναν! Το Ν. Μύκονος (υποθέτω) ότι θα είχε να πάρει δικούς του από Παροναξία οπότε δεν μπορούσε να τους πάει μέχρι Πειραιά και αυτή ήταν η ιδανική λύση για να φτάσουν η άνθρωποι στον προορισμό τους όσο το δυνατόν γρηγορότερα και με τη μικρότερη δυνατή ταλαιπορεία! Ομως κάποιοι επιβάτες του Λισσός σαν γνήσιοι Ελληνες δεν έβαλαν τον εαυτό τους στη θέση αυτού που έχει πρόβλημα. Αλήθεια όμως, πόσο τσάμπα-μάγκας πρέπει να είναι κανείς για να απειλήσει το πλήρωμα (=εργαζόμενοι που δέχθηκαν απλά κάποια εντολή από το Υπουργείο και την εταιρεία τους και δεν ενεργούν αυτοβούλως) και να προβεί σε βανδαλισμούς "κρυμένος" μέσα σε μια αγέλη; Θα το έκανε αν ήξερε ότι μόλις το πλοίο φτάσει στο λιμάνι θα τον περιμένουν στον καταπέλτη οι χειροπέδες του λιμενικού;
Αλλά τι να λέμε τώρα; Εδώ ο άλλος έκανε επίσημη καταγγελία επειδή το BS Paros πλοίο εκανε απότομο ελιγμό αποφυγής σύγκρουσης!!! Τέτοιος ναυτικός λαός είμαστε τελικά;
Οσο για την έλλειψη παιδίας, ΝΑΙ υπάρχει στον ελληνικό λαό γενικότερα και το απέδειξαν οι συγκεκριμένοι άνθρωποι!!!

ΥΓ: μήπως όμως αυτή η συζήτηση θα έπρεπε να μεταφερθεί κάπου αλλού αφού ουδεμία σχέση έχει με το πλοίο; Προτείνω το θέμα της βλάβης του Μαρίνα!

----------


## Leo

Δεν αφορά το Μαρίνα και δεν υπάρχει λόγος να την μεταφέρουμε εκεί. Εγώ θα πρότεινα να μην την αναλύσουμε άλλο, το θέμα έχει περάσει και ότι έιχαμε να πούε το είπαμε, οι απόψεις ακούστηκαν δεν θα το κάνουμε και σίραλ. Αρκετά.....

----------


## noulos

Δεν αφορά το Μαρίνα, αλλά ότι έγινε, έγινε με αφορμή την βλάβη του! Γι' αυτό και πρότεινα να μεταφερθεί στο θέμα της βλάβης του Μαρίνα!
ΟΚ πάντως, ότι πουν τα αφεντικά, τέλος!  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

> Δεν αφορά το Μαρίνα, αλλά ότι έγινε, έγινε με αφορμή την βλάβη του! Γι' αυτό και πρότεινα να μεταφερθεί στο θέμα της βλάβης του Μαρίνα!
> ΟΚ πάντως, ότι πουν τα αφεντικά, τέλος!


Εντάξει δεν είμαστε οι αποφασίζουμε και διατάζουμε, αλλά καλό είναι αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς όλες οι γνώμες ακούγονται, να μην γίνομαστε σαν τα MME και κουράζουμε τα θέματα, εξ άλλου αυτή η συζήτηση είχε ένα επίπεδο  :Very Happy:  και οφείλω να πώ σε όλους σας ένα ευχαριστώ.

----------


## gnikles

ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗΣ.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου παρέα μαζί με το ΕΤΖΙΑΝ ΣΤΑΡ!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52755

----------


## GREEN ARROW

> Και γιατί να μην τολμούσαν;
> Πόσοι από τους επιβάτες πιστεύεις ότι ήξεραν (ή ακόμα και τώρα ξέρουν) ποιος είναι ο καπετάνιος; Αν άλλαζε κάτι θα ήταν το μετά...
> 
> Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση θεωρώ ότι το κράτος και οι εταιρείες έκαναν αυτό που έπρεπε, βάζοντας ένα βαπόρι που θα περνούσε από... σχετικά κοντά να πάει να πάρει τους επιβάτες που λόγω της βλάβης ξέμειναν! Το Ν. Μύκονος (υποθέτω) ότι θα είχε να πάρει δικούς του από Παροναξία οπότε δεν μπορούσε να τους πάει μέχρι Πειραιά και αυτή ήταν η ιδανική λύση για να φτάσουν η άνθρωποι στον προορισμό τους όσο το δυνατόν γρηγορότερα και με τη μικρότερη δυνατή ταλαιπορεία! Ομως κάποιοι επιβάτες του Λισσός σαν γνήσιοι Ελληνες δεν έβαλαν τον εαυτό τους στη θέση αυτού που έχει πρόβλημα. Αλήθεια όμως, πόσο τσάμπα-μάγκας πρέπει να είναι κανείς για να απειλήσει το πλήρωμα (=εργαζόμενοι που δέχθηκαν απλά κάποια εντολή από το Υπουργείο και την εταιρεία τους και δεν ενεργούν αυτοβούλως) και να προβεί σε βανδαλισμούς "κρυμένος" μέσα σε μια αγέλη; Θα το έκανε αν ήξερε ότι μόλις το πλοίο φτάσει στο λιμάνι θα τον περιμένουν στον καταπέλτη οι χειροπέδες του λιμενικού;
> Αλλά τι να λέμε τώρα; Εδώ ο άλλος έκανε επίσημη καταγγελία επειδή το BS Paros πλοίο εκανε απότομο ελιγμό αποφυγής σύγκρουσης!!! Τέτοιος ναυτικός λαός είμαστε τελικά;
> Οσο για την έλλειψη παιδίας, ΝΑΙ υπάρχει στον ελληνικό λαό γενικότερα και το απέδειξαν οι συγκεκριμένοι άνθρωποι!!!
> 
> ΥΓ: μήπως όμως αυτή η συζήτηση θα έπρεπε να μεταφερθεί κάπου αλλού αφού ουδεμία σχέση έχει με το πλοίο; Προτείνω το θέμα της βλάβης του Μαρίνα!


 
Αγαπητέ μου φίλε συμφωνούμε απόλυτα σε όλα, συμφωνώ με ό,τι έγραψες. Όμως, διευκρινιστικά λέω ότι επειδή δεν ξέρεις ούτε εσ'υ ούτε οι περισσότεροι αναγνώστες τα ονόματα των πλοιάρχων που προανέφερα, θέλω απλάνα πω ότι τους καπετάνιους αυτούς σαφώς καιδεν θα τους ενδιέφερε το αν ήταν γνωστό το όνομά τους στους επιβάτες ή όχι. Ήξεραν οι ίδιοι, πολύ καλά, πώς θα έβαζαν στη θέση τους ΟΠΟΙΟΝΔΗΠΟΤΕ προσπαθούσε να πειράξει το πλοίο τους ή να θέση σε κινδυνο τη ζωή επιβάτη ή εργαζόμενου στο πλοίο. Για το λόγο αυτό οι άνθρωποι αυτοί έγιναν τόσο αγαπητοί από τους κρητικούς και τις εταιρείες τους. Βάβαια σήμερα άλλαξαν αρκετά οι συνθήκες αλλά και τα ήθη... Οι καπετάν Σήφης Αθητάκης και Λευτέρης Δημοτάκης μας αποχαιρέτισαν για πάντα, οι άλλοι αποσύρθηκαν και ζουν τη ζωή τους έτσι όπως αξίζει σε κάθε απόμαχο της θάλασσας......

----------


## Ergis

Για που το εβαλε το λισσος;;;;

----------


## Notis

Για το Δίσβατο, λογικά...

----------


## Ergis

> Για το Δίσβατο, λογικά...


γιατι ομως αραγε αυτη η πορεια....

----------


## ndimitr93

> γιατι ομως αραγε αυτη η πορεια....


Καιρός Γιώργο, καιρός..... :Wink:

----------


## diagoras

Μπορει να αλλαξε γνωμη και να παει απ το Δυσβατο

----------


## opelmanos

Σημερινή αναχώρηση του βάπορα για Θεσσαλονίκη.Αφιερωμένες στον Konigi,τον ndimitr93 καθώς και στους φανατικούς καπνιστές φυσικά:mrgreen:


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53155

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53156

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53157

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53158

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53159

----------


## opelmanos

Βγαίνοντας απ΄το λιμάνι



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53160

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53161

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53162

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53163

----------


## konigi

Φιλαράκι να'σαι καλα, σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!θεσπέσιες φώτο ενός βάπορα που με τα νέα του χρώματα θα ομόρφαινε το καινουριο λιμάνι μας...

----------


## opelmanos

> Φιλαράκι να'σαι καλα, σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!θεσπέσιες φώτο ενός βάπορα που με τα νέα του χρώματα θα ομόρφαινε το καινουριο λιμάνι μας...


Εμένα πάντως για να πώ την αλήθεια μου άρεσε περισσότερο με τα παλιά του χρώματα και να το κάναν σαν το Πρέβελη και το Ελ.Βενιζέλος.Θα ήταν όλα τα λεφτά.Πάρε άλλη μια φωτό αφού σου αρέσαν


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53169

----------


## opelmanos

Aντε και μιά τελευταία

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53170

----------


## ndimitr93

Μάνο σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση του ρεπορτάζ, και θα συμφωνήσω με τον Κώστα....είναι και νούρια εμπειρία να έρθει στην Σούδα με τα νέα χρώματα.....Αυτή αφιερωμένη σε σένα :Wink:

----------


## MILTIADIS

> είναι καινούρια εμπειρία να έρθει στην Σούδα με τα νέα χρώματα.....


 κρυβε λογια σου λεω,κρυβε λογια!!:mrgreen: :Wink: πανω που βρηκαμε την υγεια μας με το ελυρος...θες να μας καψεις??!:-D

λεπτομερεστατη για ακομη μια φορα η παρουσιαση του  φιλου opelmanos!

----------


## kapas

και πριν τα νεα χρωματα, μια επισκεψη στο λιμανι που εξυπηρετουσε τοσα χρονια θα ηταν ,αν μου επιτρεπετε την εκφραση, "εκσταση"!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Razz:

----------


## ndimitr93

> κρυβε λογια σου λεω,κρυβε λογια!!:mrgreen:πανω που βρηκαμε την υγεια μας με το ελυρος...θες να μας καψεις??!:-D
> 
> λεπτομερεστατη για ακομη μια φορα η παρουσιαση του  φιλου opelmanos!


Τι ΛΑΤΩ τι ΛΙΣΣΟΣ....και τα δύο απο Λ αρχίζουν!!!!!:mrgreen:

----------


## Leo

kapas, το δίστοιχο της υπογραφής σου αλλά και το σκαρίφημα όλα τα λεφτά  :Very Happy:

----------


## laz94

Αναχώριση του πλοίου από Πειραια στις 18/8/2009...
Για τους *opelmanos* και *kapas*.... :Wink: ....
Η αλήθεια είναι οτι ντουμανιασαμε....(αυτό το λέω για τον opelmanos φυσικά.... :Very Happy: ) 

Φώτο 1...
100_1633.JPG


*Φωτο 2*


Φώτο 3...
100_1635.JPG


Φωτο 4...
100_1638.JPG


Φώτο 5...
100_1639.JPG

----------


## diagoras

Ποιος εβαλε εκει τον φοινικα???Χαλαει ολη την φωτο :Razz:  :Wink: .Πολυ ομορφες οι φωτογραφιες Λαζαρε.

----------


## laz94

> Ποιος εβαλε εκει τον φοινικα???Χαλαει ολη την φωτο.Πολυ ομορφες οι φωτογραφιες Λαζαρε.


Ευχαριστώ φίλε diagoras! Και που να φανταστεις πόσο με εκνεύριζε η κωλόνα όπου υπήρχε μια κάμερα (στην φωτο που έβαλα από την gallery φαίνεται).
Δεν ξέρω γιατι...αλλά κάθε φορά που πάω να βγάλω μια φωτογραφία πάντα κάτι βρίσκεται μπροστα...συνήθως κολόνες και καλώδια της ΔΕΗ..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :mrgreen:

----------


## kapas

> Αναχώριση του πλοίου από Πειραια στις 18/8/2009...
> Για τους *opelmanos* και *kapas*........
> Η αλήθεια είναι οτι ντουμανιασαμε....(αυτό το λέω για τον opelmanos φυσικά....) 
> ............


να 'σαι καλα φιλε!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> Αναχώριση του πλοίου από Πειραια στις 18/8/2009...
> Για τους *opelmanos* και *kapas*........
> Η αλήθεια είναι οτι ντουμανιασαμε....(αυτό το λέω για τον opelmanos φυσικά....) 
> ..........


Eυχαριστώ Λάζαρε να σαι πάντα καλά

----------


## diagoras

> Ευχαριστώ φίλε diagoras! Και που να φανταστεις πόσο με εκνεύριζε η κωλόνα όπου υπήρχε μια κάμερα (στην φωτο που έβαλα από την gallery φαίνεται).
> Δεν ξέρω γιατι...αλλά κάθε φορά που πάω να βγάλω μια φωτογραφία πάντα κάτι βρίσκεται μπροστα...συνήθως κολόνες και καλώδια της ΔΕΗ.....:mrgreen:


 Και εμενα.Εχω βγαλει κατι ωραιες φωτογραφιες με ανχωρισεις πλοιων απο εκεινο το σημειο και παντα μπαινει κατι μπροστα και τις χαλαει

----------


## DimitrisT

Ωραίες φωτογραφίες φίλε Λάζαρε,να σαι καλά σε ευχαριστούμε.
Το Λισσός αναχωρεί από τη Χίο,φωτο από το κόκκινο φάρο του λιμανιού.
DSCF1136.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Πριν λίγο κατέβηκα μια βόλτα στο λιμάνι.Εκεί που προχωρούσα με το αμάξι είδα τη δεξιά τσιμινιέρα του πλοίου να βγάζει ένα περίεργο άσπρο καπνό που θύμηζε ψησταριά:mrgreen:.Και για του λόγου το αληθές


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53671

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53672

----------


## opelmanos

Και η αναχώρηση.Αφιερωμένη στους Κρητικούς φίλους μας Konigi και ndimitr93 που είναι φαν του πλοίου, καθώς και στον laz94 για την χτεσινή αφιέρωση



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53674


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53676

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53677

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53678

----------


## pmarop

> Τι ΛΑΤΩ τι ΛΙΣΣΟΣ....και τα δύο απο Λ αρχίζουν!!!!!:mrgreen:


Από τα δύο πάντως, προτιμώ το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ...

----------


## laz94

Μάνο πολύ καλές φωτογραφίες!! Να 'σαι καλά! Πάντως όσον αφορα τον καπνό, το Λισσός δεν σε αφήνει ποτέ παραπονεμένο!! :Very Happy: 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## diagoras

> Πριν λίγο κατέβηκα μια βόλτα στο λιμάνι.Εκεί που προχωρούσα με το αμάξι είδα τη δεξιά τσιμινιέρα του πλοίου να βγάζει ένα περίεργο άσπρο καπνό που θύμηζε ψησταριά:mrgreen:.Και για του λόγου το αληθές
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53671
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53672


 Δυο χωρις τζατζικι παρακαλω :Razz:  :Wink: .Πολυ ομορφες οι φωτογραφιες σου opelmanos.Eυχαριστουμε

----------


## ndimitr93

> Και η αναχώρηση.Αφιερωμένη στους Κρητικούς φίλους μας Konigi και ndimitr93 που είναι φαν του πλοίου, καθώς και στον laz94 για την χτεσινή αφιέρωση
> 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53674
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53676
> 
> ...


Μάνο σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ντουμάνι καθυστερημένα γιατί έλειπα διακοπές.... :Wink:  Συνέχισε έτσι....

----------


## minoan7

Ταξίδεψα μαζί του από Θεσσαλονίκη για Πειραιά 31 ώρες και μπορώ να πω ότι το χόρτασα...Το ίδιο δρομολόγιο το έχω κάνει 3 φορές με το Σαπφώ και 1 με το Μυτιλήνη  
Μερικές φωτογραφίες από το εσωτερικό του

----------


## minoan7

Η τελευταία φωτογραφία είναι από την προσέγγιση μας στην Χίο παραμονή Αγίας Παρασκευής και χαιρετίσαμε την _Λιτανεία_ της εικόνας με πυρσούς φωτοβολίδες και σφυρίγματα 

LISSOS9.jpg

----------


## Leo

¶νοιξα την τελευταία φωτογραφία για να πω συγχαρητήρια στον καπετάνιο και το πλήρωμα του Λισσός και να θυμίσω στους φίλου μας, ότι κατ έθυμον οι Καπετναίοι το πλοίων τιμούν τις τοπικές γιορτές των νησιών που βρίσκονται, με όλα τα μέσα που διαθέτουν μέρα ή νύχτα και βάζω τελεία  :Cool: . Ευχαριστούμε και τον φίλο minoan 7 που μοιράστηκε τις εμπειρίες του ταξιδιού του μαζί μας.

----------


## nickosps

> ¶νοιξα την τελευταία φωτογραφία για να πω συγχαρητήρια στον καπετάνιο και το πλήρωμα του Λισσός και να θυμίσω στους φίλου μας, ότι κατ έθυμον οι Καπετναίοι το πλοίων τιμούν τις τοπικές γιορτές των νησιών που βρίσκονται, με όλα τα μέσα που διαθέτουν μέρα ή νύχτα και βάζω τελεία . Ευχαριστούμε και τον φίλο minoan 7 που μοιράστηκε τις εμπειρίες του ταξιδιού του μαζί μας.


Καλά κάνεις και τα λες! Όλοι ξέρουμε που απευθύνεσαι! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DimitrisT

Σας ευχαριστούμε φίλοι opelmanos & minoan 7 για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες, να στε καλά.

----------


## mitilinios

2 ώρες καθυστέρηση είχε χτες το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ αφού αναχώρησε από τη Μυτιλήνη στις 10 το πρωί αντί στις 8 για Λήμνο - Θεσσαλονίκη. Η καθυστέρηση αυτή οφείλεται κυρίως στο γεγονός ότι η αναχώρηση από Πειραιά πραγματοποιήθηκε στις 18:40 αντί στις 17:00, για άγνωστο σε  μένα λόγο.  Πάντως πριν από λίγο αναχώρησε από Θεσσαλονίκη μόλις με καθυστέρηση ενός τετάρτου.  :Smile:  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## minoan7

> Η τελευταία φωτογραφία είναι από την προσέγγιση μας στην Χίο παραμονή Αγίας Παρασκευής και χαιρετίσαμε την _Λιτανεία_ της εικόνας με πυρσούς φωτοβολίδες και σφυρίγματα 
> 
> LISSOS9.jpg


:arrow:Ένα βίντεο που τράβηξε η κόρη μου  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezQwWlcOZ_Q





.

----------


## nikosnasia

26/8/2009 ΩΡΑ 17:59 ΚΑΛΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ.
DSCN3516.JPG

----------


## Giovanaut

Πολυ ομορφες οι εικονες απο τη Χιο...
Θα ηθελα να ζησω τετοιες στιγμες...!!!


Αλλα τωρα θελω να ρωτησω κατι αλλο...

Εφτασε μια  πληροφορια στα αφτια μου που λεει πως το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ τελειωνει τη θητεια του απο το φθινοπωρο γιατι λεει οτι λειπουν καποιες προστατευτικες θυρες απο το γκαραζ του, οι οποιες θα ειναι απαραιτητες συμφωνα με τους νεους κανονισμους του solas...

Ξερετε κατι...???

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Αλλα τωρα θελω να ρωτησω κατι αλλο...
> 
> Εφτασε μια πληροφορια στα αφτια μου που λεει πως το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ τελειωνει τη θητεια του απο το φθινοπωρο γιατι λεει οτι λειπουν καποιες προστατευτικες θυρες απο το γκαραζ του, οι οποιες θα ειναι απαραιτητες συμφωνα με τους νεους κανονισμους του solas...
> 
> Ξερετε κατι...???


καποιος φιλος εδω στο φορουμ(δεν θυμαμαι ποιος αυτη τη στιγμη)ειχε πει και αυτος καποια στιγμη οτι φετος ειναι η τελευταια του χρονια...

πραγμα καθολου απιθανο αν σκεφτει κανεις την αλλαγη στα δρομολογια του θεοφιλου,αλλα και τα οσα ισχυριζεται ο..Α.Βεντουρης,ο οποιος καθε τοσο λεει οτι η παρουσια της ΑΝΕΚ στη γραμμη χιου-μυτιληνης ειναι προσωρινη.

----------


## Giovanaut

> καποιος φιλος εδω στο φορουμ(δεν θυμαμαι ποιος αυτη τη στιγμη)ειχε πει και αυτος καποια στιγμη οτι φετος ειναι η τελευταια του χρονια...
> 
> πραγμα καθολου απιθανο αν σκεφτει κανεις την αλλαγη στα δρομολογια του θεοφιλου,αλλα και τα οσα ισχυριζεται ο..Α.Βεντουρης,ο οποιος καθε τοσο λεει οτι η παρουσια της ΑΝΕΚ στη γραμμη χιου-μυτιληνης ειναι προσωρινη.



Απλως αυτο που λεω εγω ισως σημαινει και την οριστικη του αποχωρηση απο την ακτοπλοια...!!!

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Απλως αυτο που λεω εγω ισως σημαινει και την οριστικη του αποχωρηση απο την ακτοπλοια...!!!


 ε,λογικα αν φυγει απο χιο-μυτιληνη,δεν το σηκωνει να παει σε αλλη γραμμη της ανεκ...ολες ειναι κομπλε..αρα το πιο πιθανο σ αυτη την περιπτωση ειναι να γινει αυτο που λες..

----------


## minoan7

Αρκετά σας ζάλισα με το Λισσός 
Ένα τελευταίο βίντεο από την μανούβρα του στην Χίο τραβηγμένο πάνω από την γέφυρα

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKgFLgsAQ8g





.

----------


## laz94

> Αρκετά σας ζάλισα με το Λισσός 
> Ένα τελευταίο βίντεο από την μανούβρα του στην Χίο τραβηγμένο πάνω από την γέφυρα
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKgFLgsAQ8g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Καταπληκτικο βιντεο!! :Wink:

----------


## diagoras

> Αρκετά σας ζάλισα με το Λισσός 
> Ένα τελευταίο βίντεο από την μανούβρα του στην Χίο τραβηγμένο πάνω από την γέφυρα
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKgFLgsAQ8g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 Τελειο το βιντεο αλλα πρεπει να κανεις ασκησεις αυτοσυγκεντρωσης για να δεις αν γυριζει το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ :Razz:

----------


## opelmanos

Την καλημέρα μου σε όλους του συμφορουμίτες με την σημερινή αναχώρηση του Λισσος.Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους φαν του πλοίου για να μην ξεχνώ ονόματα και ειδικά στον *ndimitr93.*


*Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55054

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55055

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55056

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55057

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55058*

----------


## giorgosss

Καλημέρα Μάνο πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες και με μπόλικο ντουμάνι οι πρώτες αλλά και η τρίτη με τις τσιμινιέρες-κατατεθεν του πλοίου :Very Happy: 

Έχει όμως εξωτερικά ελαφρώς τα χάλια του και ελπίζω αυτό να μην έχει σχέση με τα περι λήξης της σταδιοδρομίας του που αναφέρθηκε πιο πάνω...:-?

----------


## Leo

Μια χαρά είναι βρε παιδιά, η συντήρηση δεν γίνεται από την μια μέρα στην άλλη. Γίνεται σταδιακά και εκεί βρισκόμαστε τώρα. Συντήρηση γίνεται και αυτά που βλέπετε είναι προπομποί του τελικού λευκού χρώμτατος που θα ακολουθήσει. Χαλαρώστε...

----------


## ndimitr93

Μάνο οι φωτογραφίες σου γράφουν κάθε μέρα.....Να βλέπεις το ντουμάνι ρε παιδί μου και να το χαίρεσαι!!!!!! Μπράβο και πάλι....τώρα θα σου ανταποδώσω στο Λατώ....μόνο αυτό έχω για ντουμάνι εγώ :Wink:

----------


## polykas

> Την καλημέρα μου σε όλους του συμφορουμίτες με την σημερινή αναχώρηση του Λισσος.Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους φαν του πλοίου για να μην ξεχνώ ονόματα και ειδικά στον *ndimitr93.*
> 
> 
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55054
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55055
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55056
> 
> ...



_Σε ευχαριστούμε opelmanos...
_

----------


## opelmanos

Σημερινή αναχώρηση του πλοίου.Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους φαν του πλοίου.


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55544

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55545

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55546

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55548

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55550

----------


## ndimitr93

Αυτός είσαι Μάνο!!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## DimitrisT

Γεια σου φίλε Μάνο με τα ωραία σου,να σαι καλά σε ευχαριστούμε, καταπληκτικές.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το Λισσός δεμένο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 12/7/2009...Φωτογραφία από το Έλυρος...
P7122837_52151192009.JPG 
Αφιερωμένη στους DimitrisT,opelmanos,ndimit93,nikosnasia και pontios thessaloniki..*

----------


## ndimitr93

> *Το Λισσός δεμένο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 12/7/2009...Φωτογραφία από το Έλυρος...
> P7122837_52151192009.JPG 
> Αφιερωμένη στους DimitrisT,opelmanos,ndimit93,nikosnasia και pontios thessaloniki..*


Φοβερή Γιάννη!!!!!!! Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

> *Το Λισσός δεμένο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 12/7/2009...Φωτογραφία από το Έλυρος...*
> *P7122837_52151192009.JPG* 
> *Αφιερωμένη στους DimitrisT,opelmanos,ndimit93,nikosnasia και pontios thessaloniki..*


ΣΕ ευχαριστώ Γιάννη κορυφή. Αν και το προτιμούσα με τα παλιά του χρώματα φαινόταν ποιό σοβαρο

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Πάντως το βλέπω έρχεται ποιο νωρίς σήμερα.. Κατά τις 21:30 θα είναι Θεσσαλονίκη.. 
Γι'αυτό χάλασε ο καιρός??:mrgreen:

----------


## diagoras

> *Το Λισσός δεμένο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 12/7/2009...Φωτογραφία από το Έλυρος...*
> *P7122837_52151192009.JPG* 
> *Αφιερωμένη στους DimitrisT,opelmanos,ndimit93,nikosnasia και pontios thessaloniki..*


 Αψογος ο Γιαννης :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Για τους opelmanos (άκαπνο), kapas και pontios thessaloniki (η αγάπη τους) εν πλώ..

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Γιαννη και captain Leo σας ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση, να εισται καλα :Wink: *LISSOS FANS PORTO SALONICO* :Very Happy:

----------


## diagoras

Καταπληκτικη η φωτογραφια σου καπταιν.Ατελειωτο μοιαζει το βαπορι

----------


## DimitrisT

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Nissos Mykonos για την αφιέρωση,να σαι καλά.Φοβερή  φωτογραφία ,μπράβο σου.Θα ανταποδώσω σύντομα σε άλλο θέμα  :Wink: .

----------


## Leo

Χρόνια Πολλά Στάθη για την γιορτή σου. Μια φωτογραφία από το αγαπημένο σου πλοίο (6/10/07) στα 200αρια του Πειραιά.

PICT2284.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

> Χρόνια Πολλά Στάθη για την γιορτή σου. Μια φωτογραφία από το αγαπημένο σου πλοίο (6/10/07) στα 200αρια του Πειραιά.
> 
> PICT2284.jpg



Ο παντα κυριος Leo, με προλαβε....!!!! 

Σταθη Σαλονικιε ηθελα κι εγω να σου ευχηθω.....

Ευχομαι παντα τα καλυτερα, εντονες και ζωντανες στιγμες στη θαλασσα, με το βαπορι που αγαπας....!!!!!

----------


## DeepBlue

Δεμένο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά και βγαίνωντας από αυτό... 

P9061076.JPG

P9010881.JPG

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> Ο παντα κυριος Leo, με προλαβε....!!!! 
> 
> Σταθη Σαλονικιε ηθελα κι εγω να σου ευχηθω.....
> 
> Ευχομαι παντα τα καλυτερα, εντονες και ζωντανες στιγμες στη θαλασσα, με το βαπορι που αγαπας....!!!!!


Nα σας ευχαριστησω για τις ευχες,να εισται καλα, :Very Happy: οσο για την εκκλησια που διακρινεται επανω ψηλα στην φωτο,ειναι του Προφητη Ηλια;*LISSOS FANS PORTO SALONICO*

----------


## Giovanaut

Οι πληροφοριες μου λενε για αντικατασταση του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ για σχετικα μεγαλο διαστημα απο το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ, λογω διαφορων προβληματων που αντιμετωπιζει ο Ιαπωνας....

----------


## orisibios

Αυτη τη στιγμη κινειται με 20.2  :Surprised:

----------


## Apostolos

> Οι πληροφοριες μου λενε για αντικατασταση του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ για σχετικα μεγαλο διαστημα απο το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ, λογω διαφορων προβληματων που αντιμετωπιζει ο Ιαπωνας....


Και μόνιμα δέν θα μας χάλαγε!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

> Και μόνιμα δέν θα μας χάλαγε!!!


Απο το στομα σου Αποστολε και στου Θεου τ αυτι...!!!!

----------


## DimitrisT

Χτεσινός κατάπλους του Λισσός στο λιμάνι της Χίου και μια κατάπλωρη φωτο του πλοίου.

----------


## DimitrisT

24/9 Κατάπλους του Λισσός στην Χίο.

----------


## GEOMA

Ποτε θα αποσυρθει το τερατακι? εχει πιασει αισιωςτα 37.Δε λεω κακια κουβεντα γιατι ειναι ενα πλοιο που το αγαπησαμε που ταξιδεψαμε απειρες  φορες μαζι του,χαρηκαμε τα μπαλκονια του τα σαλονια του ονειρευτηκαμε  στο καταστωμα του,αλλα δυστηχως τα χρονια περασαν και χρειαζεται και αυτο να ξεκουραστη.Εμεις χρειαζωμαστε ενα νεο πλοιο που να μας ταξιδευει ητε πραγματικα ητε νοερα.

----------


## Thanasis89

Στον Στάθη και στον Αλέξη (kapas)... Λισσός στον Πειραιά...

----------


## dokimakos21

Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ
Μυτιληνη 10.10.2009
Χαρισμενη στον opelmanos... :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

Φίλε dokimako ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση ,ανταποδίδω με αυτή τη φωτό.Αφιερώνεται επίσης και στον cpt babis από προηγούμενη αφιέρωση :Cool: 



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61239

Και από ένα διαφορετικό σημείο :Cool:

----------


## douzoune

> Και από ένα διαφορετικό σημείο


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, πρέπει να είσαι στο δασάκι κάτω από το μουσείο ε???

Το καλοκαίρι πάντως που ταξίδεψα, πρώτη φορά πρόσεξα ότι έχει τέσσερις τσιμινιέρες...
Ανεβαίνοντας το στενό Μυτιλήνης για Λήμνο....
Μάνο δική σου...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61251

----------


## dokimakos21

Ευχαριστω κ ανταποδιδω.....Χαρισμενη κ στον φιλο douzoune...

PA101104.JPG

----------


## douzoune

> Ευχαριστω κ ανταποδιδω.....Χαρισμενη κ στον φιλο douzoune...


Πωπω ντουμάνια...Η χαρά του Μάνου!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Φίλε dokimakos σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση. Ανταποδίδω με μια μακρινή φωτό αντοιχτά της Χαραμίδας(τον λουόμενο δεν μπόρεσα να τον αποφύγω!!! :Very Happy:  )
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61255

Επί τη ευκαιρία θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τι είναι αυτά στην συννημένη φωτογραφία? Όργανα γέφυρας πριν από κάποια μετασκευή?

----------


## Speedkiller

> Πωπω ντουμάνια...Η χαρά του Μάνου!!!
> Φίλε dokimakos σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση. Ανταποδίδω με μια μακρινή φωτό αντοιχτά της Χαραμίδας(τον λουόμενο δεν μπόρεσα να τον αποφύγω!!! )
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61255
> 
> Επί τη ευκαιρία θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τι είναι αυτά στην συννημένη φωτογραφία? Όργανα γέφυρας πριν από κάποια μετασκευή?



Λογικά προβολείς καλυμμένοι!

----------


## cpt babis

> Φίλε dokimako ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση ,ανταποδίδω με αυτή τη φωτό.Αφιερώνεται επίσης και στον cpt babis από προηγούμενη αφιέρωση
> 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61239


 Mανο Τελεια !!!
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!
Να εισαι καλα!!!
Ερε ντουμανιασμα!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> Ευχαριστω κ ανταποδιδω.....Χαρισμενη κ στον φιλο douzoune...
> 
> PA101104.JPG


Aυτό θα πεί μαυρίλα :Cool: Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις φωτό.Η παρακάτω δική σας  άκαπνο αυτή τη φορά  :Sad: 


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61269

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, πρέπει να είσαι στο δασάκι κάτω από το μουσείο ε???
> 
> Το καλοκαίρι πάντως που ταξίδεψα, πρώτη φορά πρόσεξα ότι έχει τέσσερις τσιμινιέρες...
> Ανεβαίνοντας το στενό Μυτιλήνης για Λήμνο....
> Μάνο δική σου...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61251


Αν προσεξεις καλυτερα θα δεις πως εχει 5 !!!!!!...........

----------


## sylver23

Το μούφα είναι το 2ο ντεκ της Α θέσης

----------


## kapas

> Στον Στάθη και στον Αλέξη (kapas)... Λισσός στον Πειραιά...


τελεια! να 'σαι καλα Θανο..

----------


## douzoune

Εδώ και αρκετή ώρα παρατηρώ στο ais το πλοίο με μειωμένη ταχύτητα(γύρω στα 14 μίλια). Έχει συμβεί κάτι? ρωτάω γιατί πρόκειται να ταξιδέψω σήμερα....

----------


## opelmanos

> Εδώ και αρκετή ώρα παρατηρώ στο ais το πλοίο με μειωμένη ταχύτητα(γύρω στα 14 μίλια). Έχει συμβεί κάτι? ρωτάω γιατί πρόκειται να ταξιδέψω σήμερα....


Kαι εγώ το ίδιο πράγμα παρατήρησα για να δούμε :Sad:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Εδώ και αρκετή ώρα παρατηρώ στο ais το πλοίο με μειωμένη ταχύτητα(γύρω στα 14 μίλια). Έχει συμβεί κάτι? ρωτάω γιατί πρόκειται να ταξιδέψω σήμερα....


Πλακα κανεις douzoune...

Κι εγω προκειται να ταξιδεψω...!!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Εντάξει παιδιά τώρα απ'οτι βλέπω επανήλθε σε κανονικές ταχύτητες το πλοίο.Αντε καλό ταξίδι και στους δυό σας και περιμένουμε εντυπώσεις. :Razz:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Λισσος*...Πειραιας 18-10-2009.

AIGINA 022.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

> Εντάξει παιδιά τώρα απ'οτι βλέπω επανήλθε σε κανονικές ταχύτητες το πλοίο.Αντε καλό ταξίδι και στους δυό σας και περιμένουμε εντυπώσεις.


Να εισαι καλο Μανο...
Και μαντεψε με ποιον γυρναω....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ζηλια...!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Την κανω, τα λεμε απο Λημνο...!!!!!!

----------


## Leo

Από τα παρπάνω συμπεραίνω ότι οι Giovanaut και douzoune είναι σήμερα εδώ? Ααααα τα παιδιάααααα πάνε για την παρέλαση  :Razz:   :Very Happy: 

lissos.JPG

----------


## Giovanaut

Υπεροχο το ταξιδι με το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ, αρκετος φοιτητοκοσμος αλλα δυστυχως δεν συναντηθηκαμε με τον φιλο douzoune...!!!!

Οταν πιασαμε στη Λημνο, οπου με μεγαλη δεξιοτεχνια και λεπτες κινησεις ο καπτα Διαμαντης εβαλε το βαπορι δεξιοστροφα, (8.45) πηγα στη reception και ζητησα να καλεσουν απο τα μεγαφωνα τον κυριο douzoune. Προφανως δεν θα το ακουσε και επειδη περασε η ωρα αναγκαστηκα να αποβιβαστω.

Στις 09.20 το πλοιο ειχε ηδη φορτωσει και περιμενε μεχρι το ρολοι να δειξει 10.00, για να συνεχισει το μακρυ του ταξιδι.

Στο σημειο αυτο θα ηθελα να πω οτι χαρηκα παρα πολυ καθως ειχα την τυχη και τιμη να γνωρισω τον καπτα Διαμαντη, εναν ανθρωπο για τον οποιο μονο καλες κουβεντες εχω ακουσει απο ολους. Τελικα ολοι τους ειχαν δικιο καθως απο τις λιγες κουβεντες απου ανταλλαξαμε στον ντοκο στη Λημνο, μ εκανε να νιωσω τοσο φιλοξενα σαν να γνωριζομασταν χρονια...!!!

Καλα ταξιδια λοιπον στον καπετανιο και στο αξιο πληρωμα του...!!!

----------


## hayabusa

πρόκειται για τον γνωστό καπτά-Διαμαντή που είχε περάσει και από το Εξπρές Ερμής; αν ναι, τότε όντως ήσουν πολύ τυχερός που συνάντησες αυτό τον εξαιρετικό άνθρωπο  :Wink:

----------


## douzoune

> Υπεροχο το ταξιδι με το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ, αρκετος φοιτητοκοσμος αλλα δυστυχως δεν συναντηθηκαμε με τον φιλο douzoune...!!!!
> 
> Οταν πιασαμε στη Λημνο, οπου με μεγαλη δεξιοτεχνια και λεπτες κινησεις ο καπτα Διαμαντης εβαλε το βαπορι δεξιοστροφα, (8.45) πηγα στη reception και ζητησα να καλεσουν απο τα μεγαφωνα τον κυριο douzoune. Προφανως δεν θα το ακουσε και επειδη περασε η ωρα αναγκαστηκα να αποβιβαστω.
> 
> Στις 09.20 το πλοιο ειχε ηδη φορτωσει και περιμενε μεχρι το ρολοι να δειξει 10.00, για να συνεχισει το μακρυ του ταξιδι.
> 
> Στο σημειο αυτο θα ηθελα να πω οτι χαρηκα παρα πολυ καθως ειχα την τυχη και τιμη να γνωρισω τον καπτα Διαμαντη, εναν ανθρωπο για τον οποιο μονο καλες κουβεντες εχω ακουσει απο ολους. Τελικα ολοι τους ειχαν δικιο καθως απο τις λιγες κουβεντες απου ανταλλαξαμε στον ντοκο στη Λημνο, μ εκανε να νιωσω τοσο φιλοξενα σαν να γνωριζομασταν χρονια...!!!
> 
> Καλα ταξιδια λοιπον στον καπετανιο και στο αξιο πληρωμα του...!!!


Ζητώ συγνώμη φίλε Giovanaut. Αλλά όπως βλέπεις και στην συννημένη φωτό ήταν ωραίο και μαλακό το κρεβάτι της καμπίνας. Υπόσχομαι να επανορθώσω στην επιστροφή!!! (ραντεβού στο ΤΕΟ την κυριακή ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ). Το ταξίδι ήταν πολύ καλό   και παρά τον αρκετό αέρα ,λίγο πριν την Λήμνο και λίγο μετά, μπορώ να πώ ότι δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα. 22.20 εδεσε στην Θεσσαλονίκη με τις καλλιτεχνικές κινήσεις του καπετάνιου. Επίσης, 14,5 ώρες κάναμε για Μυτιλήνη φτάνοντας 15.25. Πολύ κάπνα όμως ρε παιδιά!!! (Μάνο έχω υλικό....:mrgreen :Smile:  
Λισσός στην Θεσσαλονίκη για τους Giovanaut, Leo, opelmanos, AkisD,dokimakos21
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62018

----------


## douzoune

Αυτή αποκλειστικά στον Μάνο (opelmanos)
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62031

----------


## opelmanos

> Αυτή αποκλειστικά στον Μάνο (opelmanos)
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62031


Ευχαριστώ φίλε Δημήτρη. φαντάζομαι τι θα ανέπνευσες εκεί πάνω.Αβάνας καπνίζει αυτό το πλοίο :Cool:

----------


## kapas

> Αυτή αποκλειστικά στον Μάνο (opelmanos)
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62031


 οι 3 απο τις 5 τσιμινιερες του πλοιου....

----------


## sylver23

Βρε τέσσερις έχει...

----------


## kapas

> Βρε τέσσερις έχει...


 παιζει να εχεις και δικιο... αυτο το μικρουλι στην φωτο δεν ξερω καταποσο μετραει για τσιμινιερα....

----------


## sylver23

Το μικρουλι μετράει για τσιμινιέρα.
Το λισσος συνολικά έχει 4 τσιμινιέρες.
Τις 2 μικρές και τις 2 μεγάλες που είναι τα σινιάλα της Ανεκ.
Η μεγάλη ψεύτικη που είναι στην μέση δεν ήταν ποτέ τσιμινιέρα και φυσικά δεν είναι.
Είναι το 2ο ντεκ οπως είπα και στην προηγουμενη σελίδα της Α θέσης.
Ο ben bruce θα σε κατατοπίσει καλύτερα σε λίγο...

----------


## ndimitr93

> Το μικρουλι μετράει για τσιμινιέρα.
> Το λισσος συνολικά έχει 4 τσιμινιέρες.
> Τις 2 μικρές και τις 2 μεγάλες που είναι τα σινιάλα της Ανεκ.
> Η μεγάλη ψεύτικη που είναι στην μέση δεν ήταν ποτέ τσιμινιέρα και φυσικά δεν είναι.
> Είναι το 2ο ντεκ οπως είπα και στην προηγουμενη σελίδα της Α θέσης.
> Ο ben bruce θα σε κατατοπίσει καλύτερα σε λίγο...


Μα η πέμπτη φαίνεται στην φωτογραφία παραπάνω...μία μικρότερη!!!!
Δείτε την συννημένη....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ε τοτε εχει 6 τσιμινιερες!Παγκοσμιο ρεκορ λεμε!

----------


## sylver23

Δεν είναι τσιμινιέρα αυτό!

----------


## opelmanos

O Βάπορας με αναμένη τη γιρλάντα λίγο πριν αναχωρήσει από το λιμάνι.Αφιερωμένη στον douzoune για την γιορτή του.  :Razz: 


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62151

----------


## douzoune

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάνο!!! Η παρακάτω φωτό δική σου. 
Για να λήξουμε το θέμα με τις τσιμινιέρες εγώ από την επίσκεψη μου διαπίστωσα οτι έχει 4 πραγματικές τσιμινιέρες. Απλά η δεύτερη απόληξη της μικρότερης τσιμινιέρας είναι κοντύτερη και μεγαλύτερης διαμέτρου(όπως μπορείτε να δείτε και στην συννημένη φωτό). Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Σύλβερ οτι αυτό το μικρό δεν είναι τσιμινιέρα!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62153

----------


## opelmanos

> Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάνο!!! Η παρακάτω φωτό δική σου. 
> Για να λήξουμε το θέμα με τις τσιμινιέρες εγώ από την επίσκεψη μου διαπίστωσα οτι έχει 4 πραγματικές τσιμινιέρες. Απλά η δεύτερη απόληξη της μικρότερης τσιμινιέρας είναι κοντύτερη και μεγαλύτερης διαμέτρου(όπως μπορείτε να δείτε και στην συννημένη φωτό). Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Σύλβερ οτι αυτό το μικρό δεν είναι τσιμινιέρα!!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62153


Πω πω  μαυρίλα !!! :Cool: Ούτε το εργοστάσιο της ΔΕΗ δεν καπνίζει έτσι.Ευχαριστώ πολύ Δημητρό,  ανυπομονώ να κάνω ένα ταξίδι με αυτό.Τέλευταία φορά που ταξίδεψα ήταν το Δεκέμβριο του 2004 από Σούδα -Πειραιά.

----------


## opelmanos

Μια πρώινή καλοκαιρινή μανούβρα στο λιμάνι.Douzoune και dokimakos 21 δική σας 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62157

----------


## dokimakos21

Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ φιλε Opelmanos και ανταποδιδω...
Το Σαββατο στις 24/10/2009 στην Μυτιληνη....

PA241137.JPG

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Αυτή αποκλειστικά στον Μάνο (opelmanos)
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62031


 5 τσιμινιερες εχει το Βαπορι οπως φαινεται ξεκαθαρα στην φωτο της παραθεσης.
Αν δεν κανω λαθος αυτη η μικρη πρεπει να ειναι της emergency gen.

----------


## DimitrisT

To Λισσός μανουβράροντας στο λιμάνι της Χίου.Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο Δημήτρη (douzoune) .Χρόνια πολλά και καλά.
DSCF1111.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> To Λισσός μανουβράροντας στο λιμάνι της Χίου.Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο Δημήτρη (douzoune) .Χρόνια πολλά και καλά.
> DSCF1111.jpg


 _ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΟΛΛΑ!_
F/B *Λισσος*...Πειραιας 18-10-2009.

AIGINA 023.jpg

----------


## karystos

Ξέρει κανείς που πάει το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ αυτή τη στιγμή;

----------


## Speedkiller

Λογικά προς Χιο-Μυτιλήνη!Γιατί?Κάνει καμιά τρελή πορεία στο ais?:?

----------


## karystos

Έχει πάει πάνω στην Παλιούπολη της ¶νδρου και τωρα γυρνάει νότια νοτιοανατολικά προς το Δύσβατο.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Έχει πάει πάνω στην Παλιούπολη της ¶νδρου και τωρα γυρνάει νότια νοτιοανατολικά προς το Δύσβατο.


Μήπως συνάντησε καιρό προς κάβο ντόρο?

----------


## opelmanos

> Έχει πάει πάνω στην Παλιούπολη της ¶νδρου και τωρα γυρνάει νότια νοτιοανατολικά προς το Δύσβατο.


Mας εχει συνηθήσει στις τρελές πορείες που κάνει το Λισσός να πείς οτί έχει και αέρα κιόλας:|

----------


## karystos

Καιρό δεν έχει. Ως τις εννιάμιση πήγαινε κανονικά. Μετά άλλαξε πορεία για τρία τέταρτα εντελώς ακαταλαβίστική. Να δούμε αν θα γυρίσει στο Δύσβατο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το ειδα και εγω στο AIS ειναι περιεργη πορεια.Αλλα μεσα στο πλοιο κατι περισσοτερο θα ξερουν.

----------


## opelmanos

Το πλοίο εισέρχεται στο λιμάνι.Αφιερωμένες στους :douzoune ,Speedkiler,dokimakos 21 ,Leo ,ndimitr93


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62451

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62452

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62453

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62454

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62455

----------


## douzoune

Μας ήρθε αρκετά καθυστερημένο σήμερα....γύρω στις 9. Πρέπει να είχε καιρό κάτω βλέποντας τόσο την πορεία του όσο και την ταχύτητα του....
Ευχαριστώ Μάνο.

----------


## AegeanIslands

Για τις Φωτο της Μανουβρας στη Μυτιληνη:
Σκεφτειτε πως η ΔΕ δουλευει αναποδα ολοταχως :Surprised: :? :Sad:  :Surprised: 
_Τουλαχιστον στον ...τηλεγραφο!!!_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

LISSOS στον πειραια


IMG_8950.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

Το *ΛΙΣΣΟΣ* κατα την σημερινη του αφιξη στην Μυτιληνη οπου εδεσε λογο απαγορευτικου....!!

PA311180.JPG

*Χαρισμενη στους opelmanos,tss apollon,douzoune,ben bruce,Leo,polyka...*

----------


## ndimitr93

> Το *ΛΙΣΣΟΣ* κατα την σημερινη του αφιξη στην Μυτιληνη οπου εδεσε λογο απαγορευτικου....!!
> 
> PA311180.JPG
> 
> *Χαρισμενη στους opelmanos,tss apollon,douzoune,ben bruce,Leo,polyka...*


Χτυπάει ανελέητα ο Φώτης!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Surprised:  :Cool:

----------


## dokimakos21

> Χτυπάει ανελέητα ο Φώτης!!!!!


Και μια για εσενα που ξεχασα να σε γραψω πριν... :Cool: 

PA311184.JPG

----------


## ndimitr93

> Και μια για εσενα που ξεχασα να σε γραψω πριν...
> 
> PA311184.JPG


Η φωτογραφία είναι καλή αλλά λάθος γωνία!! Σαν καρυδότσουφλο είναι!!!! :Very Happy: 
Σε ευχαριστώ Φώτη :Wink:  :Cool:

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Η φωτογραφία είναι καλή αλλά λάθος γωνία!! Σαν καρυδότσουφλο είναι!!!!


 Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος εαν ευθυνεται η λαθος γωνια η' το πατατοειδες σχημα του 'αγριου τριανταφυλλου'(hamanasu). :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Naias II

Εγώ θα έλεγα ότι από αυτή την γωνία φαίνονται οι πραγματικές ατέλειες του βαποριού. Σε κάθε άλλη γωνία φαίνεται το βαπόρι "σωστό", δηλαδή μας ξεγελά.

----------


## opelmanos

Δεμένο με απαγορευτικό πρίν από λίγο στο λιμάνι.Αφιερώνεται στον dokimakos21 kai στον ndimitr93 :Cool: 


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63033

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63034

----------


## diagoras

> Το *ΛΙΣΣΟΣ* κατα την σημερινη του αφιξη στην Μυτιληνη οπου εδεσε λογο απαγορευτικου....!!
> 
> PA311180.JPG
> 
> *Χαρισμενη στους opelmanos,tss apollon,douzoune,ben bruce,Leo,polyka...*


 Απιθανη φωτογραφια!!!Τις τελευταιες μερες δεν λυπασαι κανεναν:mrgreen:

----------


## Apostolos

> Δεμένο με απαγορευτικό πρίν από λίγο στο λιμάνι.Αφιερώνεται στον dokimakos21 kai στον ndimitr93


Μάνο χρησιμοποίησε τρίποδο ή κάποιο σταθερό μέρος γιατι ειναι κρίμα να χάνεις τέτοιες στιγμές απο το τρεμόπαιγμα

----------


## opelmanos

> Μάνο χρησιμοποίησε τρίποδο ή κάποιο σταθερό μέρος γιατι ειναι κρίμα να χάνεις τέτοιες στιγμές απο το τρεμόπαιγμα


Aσε Αποστόλη έχω μεγάλο πρόβλημα με τις νυχτερινές λήψεις με τις φωτογραφικές μου

----------


## nickosps

Πολύ όμορφες οι φωτογραφίες σας παιδιά!

----------


## opelmanos

Μια ακόμη από χτές τραβηγμένη με την άλλη ψηφιακή που έχω.Απόστολε είναι ποιό καλή?


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63110

----------


## sylver23

Και το ρωτάς ??Φυσικά και είναι πιο καλή αλλά και γενικά είναι πολύ καλή!!

----------


## Apostolos

Καλύτερη αλλά χρησιμοποίησε περισσότερη ώρα έκθεσης

----------


## opelmanos

> Καλύτερη αλλά χρησιμοποίησε περισσότερη ώρα έκθεσης


Μάλλον και αυτή η ψηφιακή που έχω θα πάει για πέταμα  :Sad:

----------


## Naias II

Μη σε στεναχωρεί φίλε opelmanos.
Όλοι έχουμε πρόβλημα με τις νυχτερινές.Είναι γενικός κανόνας ότι στις νυχτερινές σε οποιαδήποτε μηχανή χρησιμοποιούμε τρίποδο για τέλειες λήψεις.
Είτε απλή είτε εξελιγμένη  :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Μη σε στεναχωρεί φίλε opelmanos.
> Όλοι έχουμε πρόβλημα με τις νυχτερινές.Είναι γενικός κανόνας ότι στις νυχτερινές σε οποιαδήποτε μηχανή χρησιμοποιούμε τρίποδο για τέλειες λήψεις.
> Είτε απλή είτε εξελιγμένη



Ψέμμα... :Smile: Mε μια καλή DSLR δεν είναι απαραίτητο!Aλλά γενικώς οι νυχτερινές είναι δύσκολες λήψεις ιδίως όταν  φωτογραφίζουμε κινούμενο στόχο!

----------


## gnikles

ΠΡΙΝ ΛΙΓΗ ΩΡΑ
DSC002011.jpg
ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΦΙΛΟ OPELMANOS!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Α ν με ειδοποιούσες ποιό νωρίς τώρα θα πίναμε ενα ζεστό καφε :Razz:

----------


## gnikles

> Α ν με ειδοποιούσες ποιό νωρίς τώρα θα πίναμε ενα ζεστό καφε


 ΤΟ ΚΑΦΕΔΑΚΙ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΠΙΟΥΜΕ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ!!!

----------


## gpap2006

Γιατι δεν εχει φυγει ακομα? Ειχε αποπλου στις 17.00, ειναι 19.20 και τιποτα ακομα.

----------


## DimitrisT

Σύμφωνα με την χιώτικη εφημερίδα Αλήθεια η χτεσινή καθυστέρηση στον απόπλου οφείλεται σε τηλεφώνημα για βόμβα.

----------


## douzoune

> Σύμφωνα με την χιώτικη εφημερίδα Αλήθεια η χτεσινή καθυστέρηση στον απόπλου οφείλεται σε τηλεφώνημα για βόμβα.


Σπάνιο αλλά ο φαρσέρ συνελήφθη!!!
http://www.zougla.gr/page.ashx?pid=2&aid=76245&cid=4

----------


## giannisk88

> Σπάνιο αλλά ο φαρσέρ συνελήφθη!!!
> http://www.zougla.gr/page.ashx?pid=2&aid=76245&cid=4


Δοξα το θεό!!!Να και κάτι σωστο!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Γι'αυτό ήρθε Θεσσαλονίκη στις 23:58 (με το δικό μου ρολόι) πέρασε την είσοδο του Λιμανιού.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Apostolos

Ας ελπίσουμε πώς δεν είναι κάποιο μέλος μας που ήθελε να το φωτογραφήσει στη Χίο!  :Smile:

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΛΙΣΣΟΣ Στην Μυτιληνη 31/10/2009*

PA311187.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> *ΛΙΣΣΟΣ Στην Μυτιληνη 31/10/2009*
> 
> PA311187.JPG


Την ημέρα του απαγορευτικού ε? :Razz:

----------


## Thanasis89

Φώτη έγραψες ! Τέλεια !

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Λισσός στο λιμάνι της Χίου λίγα λεπτά πριν δέσει.Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους ndimit93,giannis95,Nissos Mykonos,Leo,dokimakos21,opelmanos,douzoune, gnikles,diagoras και φυσικά σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

----------


## diagoras

Ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω με μια φωτογραφια στον Πειραια

----------


## gnikles

> Το Λισσός στο λιμάνι της Χίου λίγα λεπτά πριν δέσει.Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους ndimit93,giannis95,Nissos Mykonos,Leo,dokimakos21,opelmanos,douzoune, gnikles,diagoras και φυσικά σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.


ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ!!!

----------


## gnikles

Για τον φίλο dimitrisT
DSC002191.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΛΙΣΣΟΣ-Αφιξη στην Μυτιληνη..*
*Για ολους εσας...*

PA311188.JPG

----------


## stratoscy

Πάρα πολύ όμορφη

----------


## opelmanos

Kάποιες φωτό του πλοίου από το λιμάνι πρίν λίγο.Θα ξάναέρθει άραγε?


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65734

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65735

----------


## opelmanos

ndimitr93.Xτές το απόγευμα στο λιμάνι μας
Δική σου.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65905

----------


## ndimitr93

> ndimitr93.Xτές το απόγευμα στο λιμάνι μας
> Δική σου.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65905


Να είσαι καλά.....Έχω και εγώ μία από τον Απρίλη του '08.....Χάλια αλλά ιστορική πλέον.....
DSC00098.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

Ανταποδίδω με αυτή την φωτό.Να σαι καλά Νίκο,όντως ιστορική σημασία έχει η φωτό σου

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65912

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Σημερινη αφιξη πειραιας.Πολυ κινηση  το βαπορι

*100_1857.jpg

100_1863.jpg

----------


## samichri

> *ΛΙΣΣΟΣ-Αφιξη στην Μυτιληνη..*
> *Για ολους εσας...*
> 
> PA311188.JPG


Κοιτώντας αυτή την υπέροχη φωτογραφία, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω από που είναι τραβηγμένη. Αν το πλοίο πλησιάζει το λιμάνι προερχόμενο από Πειραιά και Χίο δεν είναι λογικό να έχει τις ακτές του νησιού στα δεξιά του. Οι ακτές που φαίνονται δεν μπορεί να είναι Τουρκικές (δεν φαίνονται τόσο κοντά - ότι καιρό και να κάνει). Αν προέρχεται από την Θεσσαλονίκη είναι λογικό αλλά από ποιό σημείο είναι τραβηγμένη η φωτογραφία ? από τον λιμενοβραχιώνα ?

----------


## Apostolos

Εν πλώ σε άλλο πλοίο...

----------


## dokimakos21

Φιλε samichri σε ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια...Λοιπον το πλοιο ερχετε απο απο Θεσσαλονικη κ η φωτογραφια ειναι τραβηγμενη απο τον εμπορικο λιμενα.... :Razz:

----------


## opelmanos

Απογευματινή αναχώρηση του πλοίου απ'το λιμάνι μας.Αφιερωμένη στον ndimitr93

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66150

----------


## ndimitr93

> Απογευματινή αναχώρηση του πλοίου απ'το λιμάνι μας.Αφιερωμένη στον ndimitr93
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66150


Αυτο το ντουμάνι παραμένει αναλλοίωτο στο πέρασμα των χρόνων.....σημάδι του πλοίου στον Χανιώτικο ουρανό.....Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάνο...μου θυμίζεις αναχωρήσεις του πλοίου, που γύρναγα σπίτι και έμπαινα στο πλυντήριο ολόκληρος για να ξεντουμανιάσω!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Αυτο το ντουμάνι παραμένει αναλλοίωτο στο πέρασμα των χρόνων.....σημάδι του πλοίου στον Χανιώτικο ουρανό.....Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάνο...μου θυμίζεις αναχωρήσεις του πλοίου, που γύρναγα σπίτι και έμπαινα στο πλυντήριο ολόκληρος για να ξεντουμανιάσω!!!!!


 αποψε δινεις ρεσιταλ!κι εγω τα θυμαμαι αυτα..περασμενα μεγαλεια και διηγωντας τα να........κανεις το σταυρο σου που γλυτωσες!:mrgreen:

----------


## ndimitr93

> αποψε δινεις ρεσιταλ!κι εγω τα θυμαμαι αυτα..περασμενα μεγαλεια και διηγωντας τα να........κανεις το σταυρο σου που γλυτωσες!:mrgreen:


Ε μα......Η αλήθεια να λέγεται!!!! Αλλά αξέχαστες στιγμές.....κάποτε σφύριζαν θυμάμαι κιόλας.....μετά από πολλά χρόνια, ήρθε φέτος ο Έλυρος και μας ξανασφυρίζει κάθε βράδυ και ευφραίνομαι.....Τότε το Λισσός σφύριζε που και που, αλλά το Λατώ πάντα.....τώρα αντιστράφηκαν οι ρόλοι....... :Sad:

----------


## orisibios

> Ε μα......Η αλήθεια να λέγεται!!!! Αλλά αξέχαστες στιγμές.....κάποτε σφύριζαν θυμάμαι κιόλας.....μετά από πολλά χρόνια, ήρθε φέτος ο Έλυρος και μας ξανασφυρίζει κάθε βράδυ και ευφραίνομαι.....Τότε το Λισσός σφύριζε που και που, αλλά το Λατώ πάντα.....τώρα αντιστράφηκαν οι ρόλοι.......


Οντως πριν καμια βδομαδα που βρεθηκα στη Σουδα και ειδα την αναχωρηση του Ελυρου σφυριξε 3 παρατεταμένες... :Very Happy:  δεν το περιμενα!
Αν και ταξιδευω συχνα δεν ειχα ξανα-ακουσει να σφυραει καποιο καραβι μας...

----------


## opelmanos

F/B LISSOS .Αφιερωμένη στον ndimitr93

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66278

----------


## ndimitr93

> F/B LISSOS .Αφιερωμένη στον ndimitr93
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66278


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!! Στεναχωριέμαι που δύσκολα θα το ξαναανταμώσω Μάνο.....Ελπίζω τη 22α Απριλίου να με τιμήσει με την παρουσία του στον Πειραιά, ή ακόμα και την 16η Ιανουαρίου....Μπάμπη ακούς??? :Very Happy:  :Cool:

----------


## cpt babis

Ακουω!!!!! :Very Happy: 
Τι ωραια νεα ειναι αυτα; :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!! Στεναχωριέμαι που δύσκολα θα το ξαναανταμώσω Μάνο.....Ελπίζω τη 22α Απριλίου να με τιμήσει με την παρουσία του στον Πειραιά, ή ακόμα και την 16η Ιανουαρίου....Μπάμπη ακούς???


Στο εύχομαι ολόψυχα φίλε μου .Πρός το παρόν πάρε άλλη μία και ονειρέψου το να έρχεται στην Σούδα  :Razz:  

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66282

----------


## ndimitr93

> Στο εύχομαι ολόψυχα φίλε μου .Πρός το παρόν πάρε άλλη μία και ονειρέψου το να έρχεται στην Σούδα  
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66282


Όνειρα θερινής νυκτός...... :Very Happy:  Σε ευχαριστώ....

----------


## stratoscy

Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες.Υπέροχο πλοίο

----------


## opelmanos

> Όνειρα θερινής νυκτός...... Σε ευχαριστώ....


Εντάξει πάρε και μία τελευταία

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66285

----------


## ndimitr93

> Εντάξει πάρε και μία τελευταία
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66285


Ελπίζω να είναι η τελευταία!!!!! :Surprised:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Το πλοίο πήρε την άγουσα για την ετήσια ακινησία του. Η κατάληξη στον ΝΜΔ.

----------


## Νaval22

ας μείνει εκεί και μετά την ακινησία  :Razz:  :Razz:  και να αφήσουν το αριάδνη να κάνει και 10 ωρίτσες

----------


## opelmanos

f/b Lissos.Σε μια από τις αναχωρήσεις του το καλοκαίρι.Αφιερώνεται στον ndimitr93

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66366

----------


## theofilos-ship

> ας μείνει εκεί και μετά την ακινησία  και να αφήσουν το αριάδνη να κάνει και 10 ωρίτσες


Συμφωνω... :Razz:

----------


## ndimitr93

> f/b Lissos.Σε μια από τις αναχωρήσεις του το καλοκαίρι.Αφιερώνεται στον ndimitr93
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66366


Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάνο.....

----------


## opelmanos

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάνο.....


ndimitr93 δική σου

----------


## konigi

Πολύ θα ήθελα να το ξαναέβλεπα με κόκκινο υφαλόχρωμα πάντως...
Το παλιό καλό ΛΙΣΣΟΣ... :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Πολύ θα ήθελα να το ξαναέβλεπα με κόκκινο υφαλόχρωμα πάντως...
> Το παλιό καλό ΛΙΣΣΟΣ...


.......Με τις τυρόπιτες........:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## dokimakos21

*To LISSOS σημερα στον ΝΜΔ...*

PB291442.JPG

----------


## Giovanaut

> *To LISSOS σημερα στον ΝΜΔ...*


Να εισαι καλα Φωτη...

Δεξαμενισμο θα κανει....???

----------


## artmios sintihakis

ΛΙΣΣΟΣ.......πριν χρόνια έκανε κ αυτό το πλοίο την βολτα του απο το Ηράκλειο!!!!ndimitr93.....η ΛΙΣΣΑΡΑ σου στο Ηράκλειο!!!! :Wink: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67189

----------


## ndimitr93

> ΛΙΣΣΟΣ.......πριν χρόνια έκανε κ αυτό το πλοίο την βολτα του απο το Ηράκλειο!!!!ndimitr93.....η ΛΙΣΣΑΡΑ σου στο Ηράκλειο!!!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67189


¶λλος απο δώ......όλοι το έχετε και εγώ ίχνος του..... :Sad:  Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Αρτέμη!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## dokimakos21

*Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ -Αφιξη στην Μυτιληνη...*

PA311182.JPG

----------


## stratoscy

> *Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ -Αφιξη στην Μυτιληνη...*
> 
> PA311182.JPG



Φίλε dokimakos21 η φωτογραφία σου είναι τέλεια.Σ ευχαριστούμε πολύ ωραία λήψη και καλά ταξίδια σε όσους τυχερούς ταξιδεύουν,θα ταξιδεύουν με αυτό το πολύ όμορφο πλοίο!

----------


## douzoune

Να αφιερώσω και κάτι Κρητικό σε έναν τρελό Κρητικό που γιορτάζει σήμερα....

Χρόνια πολλά Nίκο(ndimitr93). Να χαίρεσαι το όνομα σου και πάνω από όλα να έχεις υγεία!!!!  και καλή πρόοδο φυσικά....!!!
Λισσός φωτογραφημένο από την Χαραμίδα (γι αυτό και λίγο μακρινή...) 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67792

----------


## ndimitr93

> Να αφιερώσω και κάτι Κρητικό σε έναν τρελό Κρητικό που γιορτάζει σήμερα....
> 
> Χρόνια πολλά Nίκο(ndimitr93). Να χαίρεσαι το όνομα σου και πάνω από όλα να έχεις υγεία!!!!  και καλή πρόοδο φυσικά....!!!
> Λισσός φωτογραφημένο από την Χαραμίδα (γι αυτό και λίγο μακρινή...) 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67792


Θα σε ευχαριστήσω και θα κρατήσω το "κάτι Κρητικό σε έναν τρελό Κρητικό" για το μέλλον.... :Very Happy:  :Wink:  να είσαι καλά!!!!! :Cool:

----------


## stratoscy

Χρόνια πολλά φίλε ndimitr93 για την γιορτή σου και ότι επιθυμείς να το αποκτήσεις!!!!


Εγώ δεν έχω καμιά φώτο να σου χαρίσω αλλά θα σου αφιερώσω μια από το shipspotting.

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...-860808-LISSOS

Και ο ¶γιος σου να είναι πάντα στις πλώρες όλων των καραβιών!!! :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

Θυμαμε οταν πρωτομπηκα στο Φορουμ αυτο, ειχα γινει γνωστος απο τις συνεχεις ερωτησεις μου. Καιρο εχω να το κανω.
Λοιπον. Ερωτηση ναυπηγοσχεδιαστικου ενδιαφεροντος. Το παρον πλοιο στην Ελλαδα υπεστει σοβαρες μετασκευες. Μια εξ αυτων ηταν και η αφαιρεση του πλωριου καλυματος..... πως αλλιως να το πω αλλα Κεντερης, και οι δημιουργια των μπαλκονιων. Αυτο αραγε επιρεασε τις επιδοσεις του και αν ναι ποσο.
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Speedkiller

To ότι τις επηρέασε είναι σίγουρο!Δεν νομίζω όμως σε σημαντικό βαθμό μιας και δεν μιλάμε και για ταχύπλοο!

----------


## Νaval22

γεια σου rocinante με τις ναυπηγικές απορίες σου  :Very Happy: 
εγώ θα έλεγα πως δεν το επηρέασε καθόλου αυτή η αλλαγή,λέγαμε κάποτε που μετασκευαζόταν ο έλυρος ότι οι αεροδυναμικές αντιστάσεις είναι μηδαμινές μπροστά στις υδροδυναμικές τις οποίες καλείται να αντιμετωπίσει οι ισχύς των μηχανών του πλοίου,αν στο λισσός δείς καμιά δομική αλλαγή στη γάστρα πχ η τοποθέτηση sponsons, που κάτι μου λέει πως έχει γίνει στη μετασκευή του εκεί μπορούμε να πούμε ότι σίγουρα επηρέαστηκαν πολύ οι επιδόσεις του :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

Θυμαμε οταν πρωτομπηκα στο Φορουμ αυτο, ειχα γινει γνωστος απο τις συνεχεις ερωτησεις μου.
Και οι περισσοτερες απαντησεις ερχοντουσαν απο τους πιο πανω κυριους  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .
Σας ευχαριστω. Το ρωτησα αυτο γιατι ειχα στο μυαλο μου την περιπτωση του Express Adonis που τελικα ξηλωσαν τα πλωρια μπαλκονια καθως οπως μου ειχε πει ο ΒΕΝ BRUCE δρουσαν ως "πανι"

----------


## Νaval22

απο ότι έχω ακούσει είχε έντονο πρόβλημα εμπλωρης διαγωγής για αυτό τα ξύλωσαν

----------


## polykas

_Στον Ν.Μ.Δ παρέα με το IONIAN SKY._

----------


## Giovanaut

Δεξαμενη δεν θα κανει..??
Η αδεια του τελειωνει!!!!

----------


## gpap2006

Δεξαμενη θα κανει μετα το Πασχα οποτε θα ξαναδεσει για καμια βδομαδα ίσως και κατι παραπανω.

----------


## Giovanaut

> Δεξαμενη θα κανει μετα το Πασχα οποτε θα ξαναδεσει για καμια βδομαδα ίσως και κατι παραπανω.


Σ' ευχαριστω για την πολυτιμη πληροφορια...!!!!

----------


## ορφεας

Σήμερα επανέρχεται στα δρομολόγια του το πλοίο αυτο.

----------


## ορφεας

Στις 10:05 έφηγε απο το Κερατσίνι και στις 10:20 έφτασε στον Πειραιά και έδεσε στην γνωστή του θέση.

----------


## dokimakos21

*Το πλοιο σημερα 8α κανει δρομολογιο με 2 πλοιαρχους...!!Τον Cpt Διαμαντη κ τον Cpt Μανωλη Λουσσα που απο την τριτη 8α ειναι μονος του πλοιαρχοσ στο πλοιο...!!!Καλα του ταξιδια...!!*

----------


## stratoscy

> *Το πλοιο σημερα 8α κανει δρομολογιο με 2 πλοιαρχους...!!Τον Cpt Διαμαντη κ τον Cpt Μανωλη Λουσσα που απο την τριτη 8α ειναι μονος του πλοιαρχοσ στο πλοιο...!!!Καλα του ταξιδια...!!*


Μία απορία για σας που ξέρετε περισσότερα:

Γιατί να έχει δύο πλοιάρχους?

----------


## Giovanaut

> Μία απορία για σας που ξέρετε περισσότερα:
> 
> Γιατί να έχει δύο πλοιάρχους?


Ειναι θεμα ISM, του κανονισμου δηλαδη, ο οποιος λεει οτι οταν ενας πλοιαρχος αναλαμβανει νεο καραβι κανει ενα κοινο ταξιδι με τον προηγουμενο πλοιαρχο...!!!!!

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

μηπως γνωριζει καποιος εκτος τον πλοιαρχο ποιος ειναι αρχικαμαρωτος στο λισσος?

----------


## stratoscy

> Ειναι θεμα ISM, του κανονισμου δηλαδη, ο οποιος λεει οτι οταν ενας πλοιαρχος αναλαμβανει νεο καραβι κανει ενα κοινο ταξιδι με τον προηγουμενο πλοιαρχο...!!!!!



Ευχαριστώ για τη σύντομη απάντηση και χωρίς να γνωρίζω από αυτά κατά τη γνώμη μου αυτή  είναι πολύ σωστή ενέργεια.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Καλά ταξίδια και απο εμένα στον Cpt Λούσσα.

----------


## lissos

Kαλά ταξίδια στον νέο Ctp
και o ¶γιος Νικόλας μαζί του.

...Λοιπόν...
πως το λένε....* 
L155O5 και ξερός*! :mrgreen:

----------


## lissos

Και άλλη μία...

----------


## Mythos

Με την οριστική (θέλω να πιστεύω) επίλυση του προβλήματος που είχα με τα Greek - English, ελπίζω στην περισσότερο ενεργή συμμετοχή μου στο φόρουμ σας.




> Ειναι θεμα ISM, του κανονισμου δηλαδη, ο οποιος λεει οτι οταν ενας πλοιαρχος αναλαμβανει νεο καραβι κανει ενα κοινο ταξιδι με τον προηγουμενο πλοιαρχο...!!!!!


Υπάρχει αλήθεια τέτοιος κανονισμός ; Δεν μπορώ βέβαια να το αμφισβητήσω αλλά σίγουρα θα πρέπει να είναι νέος αφού δεν θυμάμαι π.χ. τον καπτά Διαμαντή να είχε μαζί του τους προηγουμενους πλοιάρχους όταν πρωτοανέλαβε το Λισσός ή αργότερα το Κρήτη ΙΙ.

Ακόμα, πως προσδιορίζεται η ανάληψη νέου καραβιού ; Για παράδειγμα, ο καπτά Παπατσάτσης απόψε ανέλαβε την πλοιαρχία του Αριάδνη από τον καπτά Διαμαντή. Θα έπρεπε ο καπτά Διαμαντής να πάει με το πλοίο μέχρι την Πάτρα και εκεί να το παραδώσει ; Ή στην προκειμένη περίπτωση δεν ήταν απαραίτητο αφού ο καπτά Παπατσάτσης ήταν ξανά πλοίαρχος του Αριάδνη πριν μόλις 15 ημέρες ; Kαι αν κάποιος ήταν ξανά πλοίαρχος σε κάποιο καράβι πριν 10 ή 15 χρόνια, εξακολουθεί να ισχύει ο κανονισμός ή όχι ; Eπίσης, ο πλοίαρχος για παράδειγμα του Έλυρος, στο πρώτο του εμπορικό δρομολόγιο στην Ελλάδα, είχε μαζί του και τον προηγούμενο (Ιάπωνα) πλοίαρχο ; Kαι τέλος, ποιά αρμόδια αρχή αλήθεια τα ελέγχει όλα αυτά ; To λιμενικό ; Στέκεται δηλαδή κάποιος λιμενικός στον καταπέλτη κάθε πλοίου που πρόκειται να σαλπάρει και ζητάει ταυτότητες από τους πλοιάρχους ή τους ζητάει το ναυτικό τους φυλλάδιο για να διαπιστώσει αν έχουν ξαναπλοιαρχεύσει στο συγκεκριμμένο πλοίο πριν 15 μέρες, 1, 5, ή 15 χρόνια ;

Zητώ συγγνώμη αν σας κούρασα, αλλά το βρίσκω κάπως παρατραβηγμένο να υπάρχει τέτοιος κανονισμός. Να πηγαίνει κάποιος πλοίαρχος που πρόκειται να αναλάβει ένα πλοίο, ένα ή δύο ταξίδια μαζί με τον προηγούμενο για εξοικίωση ή και για εκπαίδευση ακόμα, το καταλαβαίνω. Να το επιβάλλει όμως αυτό κάποιος κανονισμός χωρίς να υπάρχει και η δυνατότητα να το ελέγξει, αυτό το βλέπω από απίθανο έως και προσβλητικό για τους ίδιους τους πλοιάρχους.

----------


## Giovanaut

> Υπάρχει αλήθεια τέτοιος κανονισμός ; 
> Zητώ συγγνώμη αν σας κούρασα, αλλά το βρίσκω κάπως παρατραβηγμένο να υπάρχει τέτοιος κανονισμός. Να πηγαίνει κάποιος πλοίαρχος που πρόκειται να αναλάβει ένα πλοίο, ένα ή δύο ταξίδια μαζί με τον προηγούμενο για εξοικίωση ή και για εκπαίδευση ακόμα, το καταλαβαίνω. Να το επιβάλλει όμως αυτό κάποιος κανονισμός χωρίς να υπάρχει και η δυνατότητα να το ελέγξει, αυτό το βλέπω από απίθανο έως και προσβλητικό για τους ίδιους τους πλοιάρχους.


Φιλε Mythos και εγω μεσα απο βαπορια το εμαθα...
Αν κανω λαθος, ας με διορθωσει καποιος επαγγελματιας που τα ξερει καλυτερα...!!!!!!

----------


## Leo

> Με την οριστική (θέλω να πιστεύω) επίλυση του προβλήματος που είχα με τα Greek - English, ελπίζω στην περισσότερο ενεργή συμμετοχή μου στο φόρουμ σας.
> 
> 
> 
> Υπάρχει αλήθεια τέτοιος κανονισμός ; Δεν μπορώ βέβαια να το αμφισβητήσω αλλά σίγουρα θα πρέπει να είναι νέος αφού δεν θυμάμαι π.χ. τον καπτά Διαμαντή να είχε μαζί του τους προηγουμενους πλοιάρχους όταν πρωτοανέλαβε το Λισσός ή αργότερα το Κρήτη ΙΙ.
> 
> Ακόμα, πως προσδιορίζεται η ανάληψη νέου καραβιού ; Για παράδειγμα, ο καπτά Παπατσάτσης απόψε ανέλαβε την πλοιαρχία του Αριάδνη από τον καπτά Διαμαντή. Θα έπρεπε ο καπτά Διαμαντής να πάει με το πλοίο μέχρι την Πάτρα και εκεί να το παραδώσει ; Ή στην προκειμένη περίπτωση δεν ήταν απαραίτητο αφού ο καπτά Παπατσάτσης ήταν ξανά πλοίαρχος του Αριάδνη πριν μόλις 15 ημέρες ; Kαι αν κάποιος ήταν ξανά πλοίαρχος σε κάποιο καράβι πριν 10 ή 15 χρόνια, εξακολουθεί να ισχύει ο κανονισμός ή όχι ; Eπίσης, ο πλοίαρχος για παράδειγμα του Έλυρος, στο πρώτο του εμπορικό δρομολόγιο στην Ελλάδα, είχε μαζί του και τον προηγούμενο (Ιάπωνα) πλοίαρχο ; Kαι τέλος, ποιά αρμόδια αρχή αλήθεια τα ελέγχει όλα αυτά ; To λιμενικό ; Στέκεται δηλαδή κάποιος λιμενικός στον καταπέλτη κάθε πλοίου που πρόκειται να σαλπάρει και ζητάει ταυτότητες από τους πλοιάρχους ή τους ζητάει το ναυτικό τους φυλλάδιο για να διαπιστώσει αν έχουν ξαναπλοιαρχεύσει στο συγκεκριμμένο πλοίο πριν 15 μέρες, 1, 5, ή 15 χρόνια ;
> 
> Zητώ συγγνώμη αν σας κούρασα, αλλά το βρίσκω κάπως παρατραβηγμένο να υπάρχει τέτοιος κανονισμός. Να πηγαίνει κάποιος πλοίαρχος που πρόκειται να αναλάβει ένα πλοίο, ένα ή δύο ταξίδια μαζί με τον προηγούμενο για εξοικίωση ή και για εκπαίδευση ακόμα, το καταλαβαίνω. Να το επιβάλλει όμως αυτό κάποιος κανονισμός χωρίς να υπάρχει και η δυνατότητα να το ελέγξει, αυτό το βλέπω από απίθανο έως και προσβλητικό για τους ίδιους τους πλοιάρχους.


Θα σας λύσω εγώ την απορία, μόλις βρώ λίγο χρόνο, αν κάποιος άλλος συνάδελφος δεν απαντήσει. Γράφω αυτό το το μήνυμα για να  μην πλατιάσει το θέμα χωρίς λόγο.

----------


## dokimakos21

*Καλημερα σε ολους...!!Στην προκυμενη περιπτωση το πλοιο ταξιδευει με 2 πλοιαρχους γιατι ο νεος του πλοιαρχος δεν εχει ξανακανει στο πλοιο ,στα λιμανια κ πρεπει να δει τις δυνατοτητες του πλοιου...!!Ειναι δηλαδη ενα στυλ εκπαιδευσης...!!Τωρα εαν ειναι κ καλτι αλλο 8α μας το λυσει ο cpt Leo..*

----------


## Leo

Ακριβώς έτσι όπως το έιπε ο dokimakos_21. Είναι λοιπόν απαίτηση του κώδικα ISM (αυτός ο κώδικας είναι υποχρεωτικός) η εξοικείωση και εκπαίδευση κατ' επέκταση. Δεν υπάρχει θέμα δύο Πλοιάρχων ένας έιναι ο καπετάνιος. Ο καπετάν Διαμαντής είναι μαζί με τον καπετάν Μανώλη για λόγους ενημέρωσης και εξοικείωσης του νέου Πλοιάρχου τόσο με το πλοίο όσο και με την γραμμή (τις ιδιαιτερότητες των λιμανιών κλπ). Να ληφθεί υπόψη ότι ο καπτάν Διαμαντής έχει τεράστια πείρα τόσο στην γραμμή όσο και στο πλοίο, αφού εκείνος το προτοξεκίνησε στην γραμμή Χίου Μυτιλήνης. Αυτό μπορεί να γινόταν και παλαιότερα σε άλλες γραμμές, χωρίς να το ξέρουμε ή να το μαθαίνουμε. Ελπίζω οι απορίες σας τώρα να λύθηκαν.

----------


## Giovanaut

> Ακριβώς έτσι όπως το έιπε ο dokimakos_21. Είναι λοιπόν απαίτηση του κώδικα ISM (αυτός ο κώδικας είναι υποχρεωτικός) η εξοικείωση και εκπαίδευση κατ' επέκταση. Δεν υπάρχει θέμα δύο Πλοιάρχων ένας έιναι ο καπετάνιος. Ο καπετάν Διαμαντής είναι μαζί με τον καπετάν Μανώλη για λόγους ενημέρωσης και εξοικείωσης του νέου Πλοιάρχου τόσο με το πλοίο όσο και με την γραμμή (τις ιδιαιτερότητες των λιμανιών κλπ). Να ληφθεί υπόψη ότι ο καπτάν Διαμαντής έχει τεράστια πείρα τόσο στην γραμμή όσο και στο πλοίο, αφού εκείνος το προτοξεκίνησε στην γραμμή Χίου Μυτιλήνης. Αυτό μπορεί να γινόταν και παλαιότερα σε άλλες γραμμές, χωρίς να το ξέρουμε ή να το μαθαίνουμε. Ελπίζω οι απορίες σας τώρα να λύθηκαν.


Αυτο ακριβως εννοουσα κι εγω...!!!!
Thanks cpt...!!!!!

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΛΙΣΣΟΣ-Εξω απο την Μυτιληνη 31/10/09*

*PA311176.JPG*

----------


## ορφεας

Το πλοίο αυτό έφηγε απο τον Πειραιά στις 00:05 λόγω απεργίας με αφιξοαναχωρίσεις στα λιμάνια:

Χίο (09:00-10:15)Μυτηλίνη (13:15-15:00)Λήμνο (20:30-21:40)Θεσσαλονίκη (05:10-06:45)Λήμνος (14:15-15:00)Μυτηλίνη (20:30-22:30)Χίο (02:00-12:10)Πειραιά (21:30-00:30)Χίο (09:00-10:00)Μυτηλίνη (13:00)

----------


## sylver23

Η αδεια χριστουγεννων ξεκινησε απο χθες κι κανονικα θα αναχωουσα χθες στις 23.45.Λογω απαγορευτικου ομως εχω ξεμεινει χιο ακομα.Σε μια ωρα (12) λογικα θα αναχωρησουμε.Μπορει να εχασα μια μερα αλλα τουλαχιστον θα ταξιδευω μερα!Καλη ανταμωση στην Αθηνα

----------


## Naias II

Λισσός 15.11.2009 
Λήψη από το Σούπερφερρυ ΙΙ

026_644522122009.jpg
Αφιερωμένη στους λάτρεις του πλοίου

----------


## Melis7

Naias II φοβερή η λήψη σου, γι'αυτό κι εγώ παραθέτω δύο σημερινές φώτο του πλοίου περιμένοντας να αναχωρήσει για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη

----------


## sylver23

Oπως ανέφερα και παραπάνω στις 19 Δεκέμβρη θα ταξιδευα με το Λισσός απο Χιο για Πειραιά.
Ο καιρός μας τα χάλασε.
Το Λισσός έφτασε στην Χίο περιπου στις 2 τα ξημερώματα απο 23.45 που είχε κανονικά δρομολόγιο και έδεσε μέχρι της 12 το μεσημέρι λόγω απαγορευτικού.
Ο δυνατός νοτιάς σε συνδιασμό με το ταξίδι μέρα μου έφτιαξαν ένα υπέροχο ταξίδι...
Στα σαλόνια πολλοί γύφτοι εκ Λέσβου που μόλις αναχωρήσαμε, με το κούνημα , ξεράθηκαν...
Ο καιρός καλά κρατούσε για κάμποση ώρα.Αργότερα έστρωσε λίγο.
Μία δόση απο το ταξίδι ακολουθεί στις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες.

(Ζητάω συγγνώμη που δεν ανεβάζω γκάλερι αλλά λόγω στρατού δεν μένει χρόνος στην άδεια για πολλά πολλά.)


*Ο νοτιάς καλά κρατεί πριν την αναχώρηση..

PC209646.jpg
PC209656.jpg

Καλή αντάμωση σε λίγες μέρες..

PC209692.jpg

Κουνάει...μην κουνάς ρε,μην κουνάς...

PC209697.jpg
PC209698.jpg


*

----------


## sylver23

Μα γιατι κουνάει καλέ....ω παναγία μου βοηθα με....θα πνιγούμε οϊ οϊ οϊ...

PC209701.jpg

Ξέχασα να σας πω οτι το Λισσός σας εύχεται Καλά χριστούγεννα και καλή χρονιά...!

PC209717.jpg
PC209724.jpg

----------


## Melis7

Sylver 23, ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για το αναλυτικό ρεπορτάζ σου και τις εξαιρετικές φώτο σου. Μια εικόνα, χίλιες λέξεις.....!!!!!

----------


## stratoscy

Εξαιρετικό ρεπορτάζ να σαι καλά φίλε sylver23

----------


## sylver23

Αφου ευχαριστήσω τα παιδιά παραπάνω συνεχίζω με μια φώτο που κράτησα ξεχωριστά απο τις άλλες.
Αφιερωμένη στους Λισσάριδες αλλά και στον Λεο που επέμενε οτι δεν είχε καιρό...

----------


## MILTIADIS

Γεια σου Συλβεστρο με τα ωραια σου!απιθανες ληψεις απο το LISSασμενο αιγαιο. :Wink: καλες γιορτες κ καλα στρατα!

----------


## Notis

Xρόνια Πολλά,
ένα απο τα λίγα επιβατηγά που ταξιδεύουν σήμερα κατευθύνεται προς Θεσσαλονίκη,
άραγε γιατί δεν πιάνει Λήμνο;

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Xρόνια Πολλά,
> ένα απο τα λίγα επιβατηγά που ταξιδεύουν σήμερα κατευθύνεται προς Θεσσαλονίκη,
> άραγε γιατί δεν πιάνει Λήμνο;


Τώρα πάει στη Λήμνο..

----------


## Amorgos66

> Xρόνια Πολλά,
> ένα απο τα λίγα επιβατηγά που ταξιδεύουν σήμερα κατευθύνεται προς Θεσσαλονίκη,
> άραγε γιατί δεν πιάνει Λήμνο;


...βεβαιως και πιανει..... :Very Happy:

----------


## Notis

Εκείνη την ώρα, το έβλεπα πάνω απο τον Αγ.Ευστράτιο, με κατεύθυνση, που δεν έδειχνε να προσεγγίζει Λήμνο.
Ευχαριστώ παιδιά.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Λισσος*...Πειραιας 31-12-2009.

DSCN0923.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Καλα ταξιδια στο βαπορι και σε ολο το πληρωμα του.... :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*12 Απριλίου '09 απόγευμα,πάνω απο το Μπλού Στάρ Ιθάκη...!!!
Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο Giovanaut!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71385

----------


## diagoras

Σημερα στον Πειραια με τον αερα να κοντευει να με πεταξει στην Ψυταλλεια
PEIRAIEYS 012.JPG

----------


## STRATHGOS

ΣΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΑΙ 01-01-10 ΛΕΣΒΟ ΠΡΟΣ ΛΗΜΝΟ ΗΜΟΥΝ Ο ΕΝΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟΣ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΗΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΙΒΙΒΑΣΤΗΚΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΛΗΜΝΟ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΟΔΑΡΙΚΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΝΗΣΙ ΤΗΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΥ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΙΚΟ  :Razz:

----------


## MYTILENE

> ΣΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΑΙ 01-01-10 ΛΕΣΒΟ ΠΡΟΣ ΛΗΜΝΟ ΗΜΟΥΝ Ο ΕΝΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟΣ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΗΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΙΒΙΒΑΣΤΗΚΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΛΗΜΝΟ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΟΔΑΡΙΚΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΝΗΣΙ ΤΗΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΥ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΙΚΟ


 Δε πιστεύω φίλε μου γιατί για Λήμνο έφυγε και μια φίλη μου οπότε ίσως να μπήκες δεύτερος.....και όπως λενε και τα αμερικανακια:Ο πρώτος είναι τα πάντα ο δευτερος ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!!! :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: !!!Βγήκαμε off topic

----------


## Giovanaut

> *12 Απριλίου '09 απόγευμα,πάνω απο το Μπλού Στάρ Ιθάκη...!!!
> Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο Giovanaut!!*


Χιλια ευχαριστω..!!!!

Ετσι ειναι, οταν ταξιδευουμε εχουμε μεγαλα κεφια...!!!!
Και οι δυο φωτο που ανεβασες ειναι απιθανες...!!!!!

----------


## DimitrisT

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους.
Λόγο απαγορευτικού το Λισσός ήρθε σήμερα στη Χίο στις 16.30.
Το πλοίο έξω από το λιμάνι μας και έχωντας μώλις έχει μπει ......
Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους φαν του πλοίου.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Με 12 ωρη καθύστερηση έφτασε σήμερα το πρωί το Λισσός στο Λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης στις 10:30 και εννοείται οτί δεν θα λείπαμε κι εμείς από την ημερίσια άφιξή του..

Είσοδος στο Λιμάνι..


To μανουβράρισμα...




και το άραγμα στο Γ..

----------


## Giovanaut

Και η δικη μου ανταποκριση απο αλλη οπτικη γωνια....!!!!
Να ειναι καλα ολοι τους, καλα ταξιδια και καλα κουραγια.....!!!!

Το πλοιο δε φευγει σιγουρα πριν το βραδυ απο τη Συμπρωτευουσα....!!!!!

λισ2.jpg
λισ.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Εχει ωραία κορίτσια γι αυτο!

----------


## STRATHGOS

Kseri kaneis gia poio logo to ploio erxomeno apo thesaloniki limno emine stin lesvo k anakinothike oti tha anaxorisi apo tin lesvo aurio to apogema stis 18 00 e?? den pistevo na exi apogoreutiko..

----------


## erenShip

εγώ άκουσα πως έχει...άλλα δεν είμαι και απόλυτα σίγουρη! :Smile:

----------


## Notis

Προφανώς για να επανέλθει στην ροή των προγραμματισμένων δρομολογίων του.
 Καθώς αν συνέχιζε σήμερα για Πειραιά δεν θα υπήρχε αύριο πλοίο απο Λέσβο για Πειραιά.
 ¶λλωστε σήμερα το δρομολόγιο έκανε προγραμματισμένα το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ, οπότε θα είχαμε 3 πλοία σήμερα και αύριο κανένα... ( αφού ούτε και το Ν.ΧΙΟΣ έχει δρομολόγια την Δευτέρα )

----------


## erenShip

σωστό διότι το νήσος μύκονος τώρα έφυγε από Σύρο :Smile:

----------


## theofilos-ship

> σωστό διότι το νήσος μύκονος τώρα έφυγε από Σύρο


Το ΧΙΟΣ προφανως... :Wink:

----------


## DimitrisT

Καλησπέρα σε όλο το Ναυτιλία.Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο και ευχαριστώ στους φίλους Akis Dionisis & Giovanaut για την ανταπόκριση από τη Θεσσαλονίκη,να είστε καλά.
Το Λισσός μανουβράρει στο λιμάνι της Χίου.Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

----------


## erenShip

> Το ΧΙΟΣ προφανως...


ναι....τα μπερδεψα :Very Happy:  :Surprised: ops: :Wink:

----------


## mitilinios

Το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ αφού ταλαιπωρήθηκε σχεδόν 16  :Surprised: ops: ώρες για να καταπλεύσει στις 5 παρά 10 στη Μυτιλήνη προερχόμενο από Θεσσαλονίκη αναχώρισε με σχεδόν 1,5 ώρα καθυστέρηση στις 19:25 για το προγραμματισμένο του δρομολόγιο για Χίο - Πειραιά. :Wink:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## CORFU

για πιο λογο φιλε ταλαιπωρηθηκε????

----------


## Leo

Υποθέτω ότι η Μύρινα πάντα έχει τις δυσκολίες της όταν έχει καιρό και το ταξίδι με κακοκαιρία, επίσης έχει ένα λόγο καθυστέρησης.

----------


## Giovanaut

Αχ αυτη η κουκλα, η Μυρινα μου, δυστυχως φετος εχει κατι Βορεαδες, αλλο πραγμα και συνεχεια αποτελει μεγαλο στοιχημα...!!!!!

----------


## mitilinios

> για πιο λογο φιλε ταλαιπωρηθηκε????



Ξεκίνησε κανονικά στις 01:00 από Θεσσαλονίκη, στη Λήμνο έφτασε μετά από 8:30 ώρες, δηλαδή στις 09:30, μέχρι εδώ σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα.  :Very Happy:  Αντί για 10 αναχώρησε 10:15 από Λήμνο (δηλαδή δεν αντιμετώπισε ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα στο λιμάνι της Μύρινας) αλλά Μυτιλήνη έφτασε 16:50  :Confused:  δηλαδή έκανε πάνω απο 6,5 :shock: ώρες σε μία διαδρομή που κάνει συνήθως 5,5 ώρες.

----------


## M.D.I

> Ξεκίνησε κανονικά στις 01:00 από Θεσσαλονίκη, στη Λήμνο έφτασε μετά από 8:30 ώρες, δηλαδή στις 09:30, μέχρι εδώ σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα.  Αντί για 10 αναχώρησε 10:15 από Λήμνο (δηλαδή δεν αντιμετώπισε ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα στο λιμάνι της Μύρινας) αλλά Μυτιλήνη έφτασε 16:50  δηλαδή έκανε πάνω απο 6,5 :shock: ώρες σε μία διαδρομή που κάνει συνήθως 5,5 ώρες.


Κοιταξα τη διαδρομη απο Λημνο-Μυτιληνη,και ειδα οτι το πλοιο πηγε Τενεδο για να απαγγιασει.Τα δελτια εδιναν 9αρι ΒΑ ανεμο.Απο Μυτιληνη εφυγε μιαμιση ωρα καθηστερημενο λογω των 45 φορτηγων που φορτωσε(δεν υπηρχε το ro-ro).Και απο Μυτιληνη εφυγε με πρακτικο λογω του ισχυοντος απαγορευτικου.Απο Τενεδο,θελει κανενας αλλος φερετζε?

----------


## Apostolos

Για τον Πλοίαρχο και το πλήρωμα του πλοίου! Να στε καλά για την φιλοξενία!  :Smile: 


bow.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Λισσός... Παρασκευή 15/01/2010 στην είσοδο του Λιμανιού της Θεσσαλονίκης!!!

----------


## nissos_mykonos

Στο λιμανι της χιου το πασχα 2009

----------


## malkostas

Αναχώρηση από Πειραιά....Μάρτιος 2008...
ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ.jpg

----------


## φανούλα

Εγώ έχω μόνο μία φώτο του πλοίου που αν και δεν είναι καλή θα ήθελα να την ανεβάσω εξαιρετικά για τον Giovanaut και τον καπετάνιο του πλοίου!!! Καλά ταξίδια κάπτεν!!!

----------


## vinman

*Φωτογραφημένο πάνω απο το Blue Star Ithaki στις 12 Απριλίου 2009 το πρωί..!!
Αφιερωμένη στην Φανούλα,τον Giovanaut και στον Apostolos!* 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74079

----------


## φανούλα

> *Φωτογραφημένο πάνω απο το Blue Star Ithaki στις 12 Απριλίου 2009 το πρωί..!!*
> *Αφιερωμένη στην Φανούλα,τον Giovanaut και στον Apostolos!* 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74079


Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάνο!!! Εσένα θα σου απαντήσω κατάλληλα σε άλλο θέμα :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## Giovanaut

> Εγώ έχω μόνο μία φώτο του πλοίου που αν και δεν είναι καλή θα ήθελα να την ανεβάσω εξαιρετικά για τον Giovanaut και τον καπετάνιο του πλοίου!!! Καλά ταξίδια κάπτεν!!!


Φανουλα σ' ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την αφιερωση, το ιδιο φανταζομαι και ο cpt...!!!! Καλα τους ταξιδια..!!!!

Ερχεται ο καιρος μικρη μου... Ξερεις εσυ.... :Wink:  :Wink:  :Razz: 




> *Φωτογραφημένο πάνω απο το Blue Star Ithaki στις 12 Απριλίου 2009 το πρωί..!!*
> *Αφιερωμένη στην Φανούλα,τον Giovanaut και στον Apostolos!*


Μανωλη τι να πω, ο φακος σου εχει καμια ιδιαιτερη ρυθμιση...???
Γιατι καθε φορα που πιανει ΛΙΣΣΟΣ κανει θαυματα...

Να εισαι καλα..!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Απλά λέει αφού δεν βοηθάει το "μοντέλο" ας βοηθήσει η ποιότητα... Κακιούλες... Μην δίνεται σημασία !  :Razz:  Εγώ έχω πάψει πια να αναρωτιέμαι με τις φωτογραφίες του Μάνου, Γιάννη ! Οπότε...  :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

Λισσός πρίν από μερικές ώρες κατεβαίνοντας από Θεσσαλονίκη 
Αφιερωμένες σε Giovanaunt,Vinman,Thanasis89 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74213

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74214

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74215

----------


## diagoras

Η τριτη φωτογραφια ειναι υπεροχη.Ευχαριστουμε για το ρεπορταζ Μανο

----------


## opelmanos

> Η τριτη φωτογραφια ειναι υπεροχη.Ευχαριστουμε για το ρεπορταζ Μανο


 Επειδή σε ξέχασα πρίν πάρε αυτή τη φωτό
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74222

----------


## diagoras

Πολυ καλη.Ευχαριστω.Ανταποδιδω σε αλλο θεματακι :Wink:

----------


## φανούλα

> Επειδή σε ξέχασα πρίν πάρε αυτή τη φωτό
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74222


Βλέπω Μάνο βαράς αλύπητα τώρα τελευταία σε πολλά θέματα :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!! Μπράβο :Razz:  :Wink: !!!

----------


## opelmanos

> Βλέπω Μάνο βαράς αλύπητα τώρα τελευταία σε πολλά θέματα!!! Μπράβο!!!


Σε ευχαριστώ Φανούλα !!Μια τελευταία για σένα μες το λιμάνι αυτή την φορά ξέρεις το γιατί  :Cool: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74253

----------


## φανούλα

> Σε ευχαριστώ Φανούλα !!Μια τελευταία για σένα μες το λιμάνι αυτή την φορά ξέρεις το γιατί 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74253


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση αλλά θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κιόλας κάτι!!! Αυτή η υπερκατασκευή ανάμεσα στα 2 μπροστινά φουγάρα ιντά 'ναι :Razz: ???

----------


## Giovanaut

Ειναι το σαλονι διακεκριμενης μικρη μου, που θα γνωρισεις πολυ συντομα κι απο κοντα..!!!

Μανο αψογος, χιλια ευχαριστω...!!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Λισσος*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

NEW0045.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Lissos πριν από λίγο στο λιμάνι.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 75000
Χαρισμένη στους diagoras ,Thanasis89, Leo

----------


## Thanasis89

Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάνο για την φωτογραφία σου ! Να είσαι Καλά !

----------


## ορφεας

Χτες στον Πειραιά.
lissos.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

LISSOS αναχωριση για χανια τον μαιο του 1996

film (224).jpg

----------


## Melis7

> Χτες στον Πειραιά.
> lissos.JPG


Τελικά, εκεί που λέω θα ανεβάσω μια φώτο το βράδυ και την αφήνω για άλλη μέρα, πάντα υπάρχει κάποιος που είναι στο λιμάνι και με προλαβαίνει... Με πρόλαβες φίλε Ορφέα.....

----------


## Melis7

Γιατί ατή την ώρα το Λισσός πιάνει το πολύ 14 μίλια???? Ούτε φουρτούνα έχει ούτε κάτι άλλο......

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Λογω καιρου ειναι προφανες.*

----------


## Thanasis89

Στην περιοχή αυτή την στιγμή πνέουν βορεινοί άνεμοι εντάσεως 6Β...

----------


## M.D.I

> Γιατί ατή την ώρα το Λισσός πιάνει το πολύ 14 μίλια???? Ούτε φουρτούνα έχει ούτε κάτι άλλο......


Εσυ φιλε γνωριζεις οτι δεν εχει φουρτουνα απο το σαλονι του σπιτιου,γιατι αν ησουν μεσα στο πλοιο θα κυνηγουσες το lap-top.Αστοχο και το δελτιο καιρου που κοιταξες και δεν τσεκαρισες τις πορειες του πλοιου,για να καταλαβεις τι μπορει να συμβαινει.Αλλα απο σχολιο και υποννοουμενο,πας καλα.

----------


## dokimakos21

*Φιλε ΜΕli στην περιοχη αυτη επειδη ταξιδευα κ εγω χ8ες βραδυ πνεαν ανεμοι εντασεως 7με τοπικα 8 μποφορ...Οποτε ειναι λογικο το πλοιο να πηγαινε με 14 μιλια...*

----------


## opelmanos

Παιδιά δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να τσακωνόμαστε !!

----------


## dokimakos21

*Δεν τσακωνομαστε φιλε Μανο...Προς θεου απλα λεμε το τι πραγματικα επικρατουσε εχ8ες στην ευριτερη περιοχη..!*
*Για εσενα λοιπον,τον M.D.I k ολους τους φαν του πλοιου μια αναχωριση απο την Μυτιληνη..!*
*PA101108.JPG*

----------


## Trakman

Φώτη από τις ομορφότερες φωτογραφίες του Λισσός που έχω δει!! :Wink:

----------


## Leo

> Φώτη από τις ομορφότερες φωτογραφίες του Λισσός που έχω δει!!


Υπερβάλλεις Γιώργο.... έτσι κι αλλιώς εσύ όμορφο το βλέπεις πάντα  :Very Happy: , χρόνια τώρα :Razz: .

----------


## Melis7

> Εσυ φιλε γνωριζεις οτι δεν εχει φουρτουνα απο το σαλονι του σπιτιου,γιατι αν ησουν μεσα στο πλοιο θα κυνηγουσες το lap-top.Αστοχο και το δελτιο καιρου που κοιταξες και δεν τσεκαρισες τις πορειες του πλοιου,για να καταλαβεις τι μπορει να συμβαινει.Αλλα απο σχολιο και υποννοουμενο,πας καλα.


Φίλε μου Μ.D.I. σου ζητώ συγνώμη για το άστοχό μου σχόλιο, αλλά δεν το είπα έτσι..... Έψαξα, είδα καιρό και το είπα.... Αν δεν υπήρχε σωστή ενημέρωση εκείνη την ώρα δεν φταίω εγώ.... Πάντως, την ώρα που έγραψα αυτό το σχόλιο, ο καιρός έλεγε 6 μποφόρ.... Τώρα αν εσύ θίχτηκες και πάλι συγνώμη.... Αλλά, θα μπορούσες να εκφραστείς με καλύτερα λόγια και να μην αφήνεις υπονοούμενα για τα σχόλιά μου κλπ.... Την σταματάω εδώ την κουβέντα για να μην κουράσω και τα άλλα παιδιά....... ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ παιδιά, και συνεχίζουμε.....

----------


## mastrokostas

_Φίλε μου Melis__ 7 , θέλω να σε ευχαριστήσω για την αντρίκια στάση σου! Αν μας διάβαζε ο καπετάνιος του πλοίου ,θα σε συμβούλευε να μην πολύ πιστεύεις ορισμένα δελτία καιρού αν δεν είναι από αξιόπιστη πηγή .Ακόμη ότι μερικές φορές ο καιρός αλλάζει από λεπτό σε λεπτό ._ _
__Όπως έχω πει και ποιο παλιά ,ότι με το να ρωτάμε συνέχεια ,...γιατί ένα πλοίο πάει από εδώ ....γιατί έχει κόψει ταχύτητα .....γιατί αυτός βάζει το βαπόρι με χειρόφρενο και ο άλλος δεν το κάνει .....γιατί το ένα και γιατί το άλλο ,είναι σα να κατασκοπεύουμε την δουλεία τους .Δεν είναι ωραίο ,και είναι αλήθεια ότι κανείς σας δεν έχει αυτήν την πρόθεση . Είμαι σίγουρος ότι αν είχαν χρόνο να μας κάνουν κάποιο παράπονο, πιστεύω, κάτι τέτοιο θα μας έλεγαν και αυτοί .Αλλά με τέτοια λιμάνια ,με τέτοιους καιρούς και με τέτοια πίεση που έχουν, που να βρουν χρόνο να ασχοληθούν με μαζί μας !__
__Ας τους αφήσουμε να ταξιδεύουν τα βαπόρια μας ,με ασφάλεια ,και εμείς να τα καμαρώνουμε και να τα φωτογραφίζουμε από τους ντόκους !!_

----------


## opelmanos

Έκτακτο ταξίδι αύριο με το πλοίο στη Σαλόνικα για Σαββατοκύριακο !! :Very Happy: Θα το συνδιάσω με γυρισμό με τον ΤΕΟ.

----------


## douzoune

> Έκτακτο ταξίδι αύριο με το πλοίο στη Σαλόνικα για Σαββατοκύριακο !!Θα το συνδιάσω με γυρισμό με τον ΤΕΟ.


 Α...θα έχουμε μεγάλη συνάντηση αύριο... :Very Happy:  :Cool:  Γεμίζει το ρόστερ!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> Α...θα έχουμε μεγάλη συνάντηση αύριο... Γεμίζει το ρόστερ!!!


 Απλά  θέλω να ταξιδέψω τον Τεό την Δευτέρα από εκεί και περίμενα να σιγουρευτώ  100% αν θα ξεκινούσε σήμερα τα  δρομολόγια του.Ολα καλά.. :Smile:

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Γιατί ατή την ώρα το Λισσός πιάνει το πολύ 14 μίλια???? Ούτε φουρτούνα έχει ούτε κάτι άλλο......


 Οσες φορες εχω διαβασει ενα τετοιο post δεν μπορω να αντιληφθω που αποσκοπει.
Που απευθυνεται και εν πασει περιπτωσει τι προσφερει.
Εκτος απο τα προφανει ενα πλοιο μπορει να ταξιδευει με μειωμενη ταχυτητα απο τη συνηθισμενη για πολλους και διαφορους λογους.
Ας αφησουμε λοιπον αυτους που κρινουν καλυτερα και ειναι και υπευθυνοι για τις κρισεις και τις αποφασεις που παιρνουν, να οριζουν τη πορεια και την ταχυτητα του πλοιου που τους εχουν εμπιστευθει!

----------


## nikosnasia

Δεν νομίζω να έθιξε κανένας τα πληρώματα στα παραπάνω, αλλά πάρτε και λίγο θέση σαν επιβάτες που το 2010 ταξιδεύουν με συνθήκες (ταχύτητας) 1950. Αλήθεια έμπαινε κανένας σήμερα στο ΛΙΣΣΟΣ να πάει στην ΚΡΉΤΗ με 13,8 ; Ακόμη και δωρεάν , νομίζω όχι. Απλά η ΑΝΕΚ βρήκε απέναντι μια παραπέουσα ΝΕΛ και το εκμεταλεύεται με ένα παροπλισμένο πλοίο.

----------


## vinman

> Δεν νομίζω να έθιξε κανένας τα πληρώματα στα παραπάνω, αλλά πάρτε και λίγο θέση σαν επιβάτες που το 2010 ταξιδεύουν με συνθήκες (ταχύτητας) 1950. Αλήθεια έμπαινε κανένας σήμερα στο ΛΙΣΣΟΣ να πάει στην ΚΡΉΤΗ με 13,8 ; Ακόμη και δωρεάν , νομίζω όχι. Απλά η ΑΝΕΚ βρήκε απέναντι μια παραπέουσα ΝΕΛ και το εκμεταλεύεται με ένα παροπλισμένο πλοίο.


...με όλο τον σεβασμό μήπως τα παραλές λίγο...??
Μην κάνουμε βρε παιδιά την τρίχα τριχιά......
Με 14 μίλια πήγαινε για συγκεκριμένο λόγο....ο οποίος εξηγήθηκε...γιατί πρέπει να αναμασάμε τα ίδια λοιπόν??
Ας κοιτάξουμε μπροστά....

----------


## nikosnasia

> ...με όλο τον σεβασμό μήπως τα παραλές λίγο...??
> Μην κάνουμε βρε παιδιά την τρίχα τριχιά......
> Με 14 μίλια πήγαινε για συγκεκριμένο λόγο....ο οποίος εξηγήθηκε...γιατί πρέπει να αναμασάμε τα ίδια λοιπόν??
> Ας κοιτάξουμε μπροστά....


Η σιωπή μου προς απάντηση σου.

----------


## Sotiris1785

Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι αλήθεια αλλά το Λισσός πάει Αϊτή σαν πλωτό ξενοδοχείο??? και αν το συνδιάσουμε και με αυτό που γράφουν στο θέμα του Πρέβελης ... λές?

----------


## Giovanaut

> Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι αλήθεια αλλά το Λισσός πάει Αϊτή σαν πλωτό ξενοδοχείο??? και αν το συνδιάσουμε και με αυτό που γράφουν στο θέμα του Πρέβελης ... λές?


Οτι παιζει η Αϊτη, παιζει, αλλα μην βιαζεσαι να βγαλεις συμπερασματα για το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ....!!!!

----------


## vinman

> Η σιωπή μου προς απάντηση σου.


...δεν νομίζω ότι σε έθιξα για να απαντάς απαξιωτικά...
Την γνώμη μου είπα όπως και εσύ άλλωστε...και για αυτό υπάρχει αυτό το φόρουμ...
..πόσο μάλλον όταν  μιλάω πάντα με τον δεόντα σεβασμό προς όλους....
...το αν δεν θές να απαντήσεις στο σχόλιο μου είναι αναφαίρετο δικαίωμα σου...
...το να απαντάς όμως με στύλ απαξιωτικό σε δικό μου σχόλιο δεν είναι δικαιωμά σου...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Έλα παίδες σταματήστε το εδώ..
Τέλος λέμε...
Για χαζομάρες αρπάζεστε όλοι!!!
ΈΛΕΟΣ!!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

> ...δεν νομίζω ότι σε έθιξα για να απαντάς απαξιωτικά...
> Την γνώμη μου είπα όπως και εσύ άλλωστε...και για αυτό υπάρχει αυτό το φόρουμ...
> ..πόσο μάλλον όταν  μιλάω πάντα με τον δεόντα σεβασμό προς όλους....
> ...το αν δεν θές να απαντήσεις στο σχόλιο μου είναι αναφαίρετο δικαίωμα σου...
> ...το να απαντάς όμως με στύλ απαξιωτικό σε δικό μου σχόλιο δεν είναι δικαιωμά σου...


Επανέρχομαι μόνο και μόνο για να σου πω ένα συγνώμη μιας ποτέ πρόθεση μου δεν ήταν να απαξιώνω την γνώμη κανενός. Η σιωπή αναφερόταν στο ότι κάνω την τρίχα τριχιά. Αυτά για άρση κάθε παρεξήγησης δεν θα χαλάσουμε και τις καρδιές μας για το Λισσός.

----------


## vinman

....δεν αναφερόταν σε σένα το σχόλιο για την τρίχα και την τριχιά...μόνο το πρώτο σχόλιο μου...
Για αυτο και είπα να κοιτάξουμε μπροστά...
Συγνώμη και απο μένα αν δεν το διατύπωσα σωστά ώστε να μην δημιουργηθεί αυτή η μικρή αντιπαράθεση...
Προς θεού δεν υπάρχει καμμία παρεξήγηση..θα ήταν κουτό απο μέρους μου να παρεξηγήσω μία αντιπαράθεση που είχαμε και ειδικά με ένα μέλος που όπως προείπα σέβομαι και εκτιμώ...

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Δεν νομίζω να έθιξε κανένας τα πληρώματα στα παραπάνω, αλλά πάρτε και λίγο θέση σαν επιβάτες που το 2010 ταξιδεύουν με συνθήκες (ταχύτητας) 1950. Αλήθεια έμπαινε κανένας σήμερα στο ΛΙΣΣΟΣ να πάει στην ΚΡΉΤΗ με 13,8 ; Ακόμη και δωρεάν , νομίζω όχι. Απλά η ΑΝΕΚ βρήκε απέναντι μια παραπέουσα ΝΕΛ και το εκμεταλεύεται με ένα παροπλισμένο πλοίο.


Πες τα!!!!ολοι ξερουμε οτι το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ θα ειχε γινει λαμαρινες αλλωστε,αν δεν ειχε προκυψει το ατυχημα του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ..

παντως καλο ειναι σαν καραβολατρες να μην περιοριζομαστε μονο σε ωραιες φωτογραφιες,αλλα να αναφερουμε και τα προβληματα της ακτοπλοιας,οπως εκανε εδω ο φιλος nikosnasia..αν δεν τα ακουσουν απο εμας απο ποιον θα τα ακουσουν??πως θα βελτιωθουν οι ακτοπλοικες συγκοινωνιες??με το να στεκομαστε στους ντοκους και να τραβαμε μονο φωτογραφιες? :Confused: γιατι η συγκεκριμενη εταιρεια παρεχει αλλες υπηρεσιες στις γραμμες της αδριατικης με πλοια που κατατασονται στο top 10 της μεσογειου και αλλες στο αιγαιο??αληθεια το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ που θα βρισκεται φετος το καλοκαιρι και γιατι??ο ΕΛ.ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ με τους 2500 επιβατες που παιρνει γιατι δεν θα μπει τη θερινη σεζον στα χανια να αποσυμφορησει λιγο την κατασταση που για να κατεβεις αυγουστο πρεπει να κανεις κρατηση τον ιουνιο?μηπως μας δουλευουνε ψιλο-γαζι φιλοι μου? :Wink: 

*ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΤΕ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΧΑΙΔΕΥΕΤΕ ΤΑ ΑΥΤΙΑ..ΜΑΣ ΧΡΩΣΤΑΝΕ,ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΧΡΩΣΤΑΜΕ!*

----------


## Speedkiller

Για τη γραμμή δυστυχώς ισχύει αυτή η φοβερή φράση που κάνω παράθεση απ το θέμα της NEL LINES...



> Η κατάσταση στη γραμμή είναι απαράδεκτη. Ένα ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ που γυρίζει χώρα και χωριό και ένα ΛΙΣΣΟΣ που ψάχνει να βρεί που δεν έχει θάλασσα για να περάσει,....

----------


## Leo

> Για τη γραμμή δυστυχώς ισχύει αυτή η φοβερή φράση που κάνω παράθεση απ το θέμα της NEL LINES...
> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο *nikosnasia*  
> _Η κατάσταση στη γραμμή είναι απαράδεκτη. Ένα ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ που γυρίζει χώρα και χωριό και ένα ΛΙΣΣΟΣ που ψάχνει να βρεί που δεν έχει θάλασσα για να περάσει,...._


Θεωρώ ότι δεν υπάρχει άνθρωπος με στοιχειώδη λογική που να μην συμφωνεί με αυτό. Είναι ηλίου φαηνότερο.

----------


## theofilos-ship

*ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ*

100_1167.jpg

----------


## Melis7

To Λισσός χθες στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά......

----------


## Giovanaut

Μεγαλη nautilia συναντηση, σε μιαμιση ωρα στο ΛΙΣΣΟΣ, στη Θεσσαλονικη...!!!!

----------


## Melis7

Καλά να περάσετε παιδιά και φυσικά θέλουμε ντοκουμέντα....

----------


## φανούλα

> Μεγαλη nautilia συναντηση, σε μιαμιση ωρα στο ΛΙΣΣΟΣ, στη Θεσσαλονικη...!!!!


Τυχεροίιιιιιιιιιιιιι!!! Χαιρετίσματα σε όλους και εννοείται πως περιμένουμε φωτό :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Αυτο για την υπεροχη σημερινη παρεα, για τις μοναδικες στιγμες που περασαμε, για το υπεροχο πληρωμα και για ολους οσους νοερα βρεθηκατε μαζ μας..!!!!

Σορρυ για την ποιοτητα..!!!

DSC025120.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Τυχεροίιιιιιιιιιιιιι!!! Χαιρετίσματα σε όλους και εννοείται πως περιμένουμε φωτό!!!


Καποια Ζηλεύει??
Αντε Ανέβα Κι Εσύ Προς Τα Μέρη Μας..  :Wink:  

Aποψινή Αναχώρηση Του ΛΙΣΣΌΣ από Το Λιμάνι Της Νύφης Του Θερμαϊκού..(το ανώμαλο έδαφος με έκανε και κούνησα το χέρι μου.. :Mad: )
Γεια Σου Καπτα Διαμαντή...

----------


## φανούλα

> Αυτο για την υπεροχη σημερινη παρεα, για τις μοναδικες στιγμες που περασαμε, για το υπεροχο πληρωμα και για ολους οσους νοερα βρεθηκατε μαζι μας..!!!!
> 
> Σορρυ για την ποιοτητα..!!!
> 
> DSC025120.jpg





> Καποια Ζηλεύει??
> Αντε Ανέβα Κι Εσύ Προς Τα Μέρη Μας..  
> 
> Aποψινή Αναχώρηση Του ΛΙΣΣΌΣ από Το Λιμάνι Της Νύφης Του Θερμαϊκού..(το ανώμαλο έδαφος με έκανε και κούνησα το χέρι μου..)
> Γεια Σου Καπτα Διαμαντή...


Ευχαριστούμε για την όμορφη ανταπόκριση από τα Βόρεια :Razz: !!!
Λέτε να ανέβω κι εγώ εκεί μιας που ζήλεψα :Wink: ???

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Ευχαριστούμε για την όμορφη ανταπόκριση από τα Βόρεια!!!
> Λέτε να ανέβω κι εγώ εκεί μιας που ζήλεψα???


Aνέβα εσύ και η παραμονή σου στη Θεσσαλονίκη, θα σου μείνει αξέχαστη..
Σου το εγγυόμαι εγώ.... :Cool:

----------


## Melis7

Παντού υπάρχει το nautilia..... Ελπίζουμε να περάσατε καλά παιδιά

----------


## mitilinios

Το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ σημέρα δυσκολεύεται με τον καιρό και ενώ αρχικά ήταν να περάσει από το Δύσβατο τελευταία στιγμή άλλαξε γνώμη, μάλλον για να μας μπερδέψει.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Και για του λόγου το αληθές παραθέτω την παρακάτω εικόνα.

----------


## Leo

Φαντάζομαι ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητο σε κάθε σελίδα πάνω-πάνω να επανλαμβάνουμε *αυτό*. Θα πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να σεβαστούμαι όλοι  την δουλειά των καπετναίων και των πληρωμάτων και να σταματήσει αυτό όσο καλοπροαίρετο κι αν είναι. Παρακαλώ πολύ να μην συνεχιστεί αυτό το βιολί.... ότι βλέπουμε, καλώς το βλέπουμε και το κρατάμε για εμάς. Ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση όλων.

----------


## gpap2006

Πάντως δεν θεωρώ ασέβεια προς το βαπόρι, τον καπετάνιο και το πλήρωμα το να επισημαίνουμε την αλλαγή ρότας ενός βαποριού λόγω καιρού. Σε ένα καραβολατρικό φόρουμ, θεωρώ πως είναι και αυτό θέμα σχολιασμού, πάντα με καλή προαίρεση.

----------


## CORFU

o LEO καλα κανει και το γραφει γιατι καθε φορα γραφουμε δεκα post........

----------


## Leo

> Πάντως δεν θεωρώ ασέβεια προς το βαπόρι, τον καπετάνιο και το πλήρωμα το να επισημαίνουμε την αλλαγή ρότας ενός βαποριού λόγω καιρού. Σε ένα καραβολατρικό φόρουμ, θεωρώ πως είναι και αυτό θέμα σχολιασμού, πάντα με καλή προαίρεση.


Δεν διαφωνώ να σχολιάζουμε όταν είμαστε γνώστες του τι ακριβώς λέμε. Διότι τις περισσότερες φορές τα σχόλια αυτού του τύπου βγαίνουν με άλλη έννοια που δεν είναι σωστή.... π.χ. κοίτα που πάει αυτό το πλοίο κλπ. Αποτέλεσμα ο "καλοπροαίρετος" σχολιασμός να μετατρέπεται σε ένα είδος "κατασκοπίας" για αυτούς που είναι μέσα στα πλοίο και εκτός από την ταλαιπωρία τους, έχουν να αντιμετωπίσουν και τα δικά μας " καλά? " σχόλια.
Το μέτρο είναι αποδεκτό λοιπόν, αλλά όχι η υπερβολή.

----------


## Νaval22

προσωπικά δεν μπορώ να κατανοήσω τη ευχαρίστηση μπορεί να βρεί κάποιος παρακολουθώντας την πορεία ενός πλοίου στο ais τη στιγμή που δεν έχει κάποιο αμμεσο λόγο να δεί που βρίσκεται ένα καράβι,νομίζω λοιπόν πως ένα χόμπυ που είναι η ενασχόληση με τα πλοία πρέπει να μη φτάνει στο επιπέδο της εμμονής και να διατηρήται το μέτρο όπως λέει και ο leo

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Δεν διαφωνώ να σχολιάζουμε όταν είμαστε γνώστες του τι ακριβώς λέμε. Διότι τις περισσότερες φορές τα σχόλια αυτού του τύπου βγαίνουν με άλλη έννοια που δεν είναι σωστή.... π.χ. κοίτα που πάει αυτό το πλοίο κλπ. Αποτέλεσμα ο "καλοπροαίρετος" σχολιασμός να μετατρέπεται σε ένα είδος "κατασκοπίας" για αυτούς που είναι μέσα στα πλοίο και εκτός από την ταλαιπωρία τους, έχουν να αντιμετωπίσουν και τα δικά μας " καλά? " σχόλια.
> Το μέτρο είναι αποδεκτό λοιπόν, αλλά όχι η υπερβολή.


Εδω θα ειναι απο τις λιγες φορες που θα διαφωνησω με τον Καπτεν, οχι στην ουσια του μηνυματος του, που τη θεωρω σωστη, αλλα στο γεγονος οτι ο φιλος που εκανε το ποστ εμενα δεν μου φανηκε να περασε το μετρο και να ειχε διαθεση σχολιασμου του ειδους "κοιτα τι εκανε ο τυπος" η "κοιτα τη χαζη πορεια εχει" η οτιδηποτε αλλο που θα ειχε αρνητικη διαθεση απεναντι στο βαπορι και στο πληρωμα του. Κατι τετοιο θα ηταν κατακριτεο 100% αλλα ο mitilinios μου φανηκε οτι απλα παρεθεσε την αλλαγη ρωτας του βαποριου με καθαρα ειδησεογραφικο χαρακτηρα, τουλαχιστον ετσι αντιληφθηκα εγω.

----------


## mitilinios

Αρχικά θα ήθελα να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι δεν είχα καμιά πρόθεση να προσβάλω τον καπετάνιο και το πλήρωμα του πλοίου και δεν νομίζω ότι η ενημέρωση για μία αλλαγή πορείας τόσο απότομη και ασυνήθιστη είναι προσβλητική. Μία μικρή αλλαγή πορείας λόγω καιρού ασφαλώς και είναι επιβεβλημένη. Η διαφορά χτες ήταν ότι ενώ όταν έχει καιρό το πλοίο περνάει πάντα από το Δύσβατο  κσι η χτεσινή πορεία ήταν μέσω αυτού, υπήρξε αλλαγή πορείας που είχε και σαν συνέπεια την καθυστέρηση άφιξης στον Πειραιά κατά 1,5 ώρα.

----------


## Leo

mitilinios,  φίλε μου δεν σε κατηγορούμε και δνε σε δικάζουμε. Διάβασε το παρακάτω να δεις πως εξελήσονται τα πράγματα.


Χαίρομαι που διαφωνούμε συμφωνώντας, ότι δηλαδή κανείς δεν ξεκινά κακοπροαίρετα αλλά στη συνέχεια καταλήγουμε ότι το βαπόρι είχε καθυστέρηση 1,5 ώρες. Δηλαδή με άλλα λόγια οι" κακοπροαίρετοι" εκλαμβάνουν ότι ο καπετάνιος φταίει που καθυστέρησε ετσι δεν είναι? Γιατί δεν πήγε από το Δύσβατο και επέλεξε αυτήν την αλλαγή λίγα μίλια πριν? 

Όταν έχει καιρό (κάποιον συγκεκριμένο καιρό, όχι όλους τους καιρούς) τότε επιλέγει το Δύσβατο ενώ με άλλους όχι. Αυτή είναι η διαφορά φίλοι μου την επιλογή, τη απόφαση και την ευθύνη την έχει ο ίδιος και την εκτελεί. Εμείς δεν ξέρουμε τις πραγματικές καιρικές συνθήκες ούτε το πως ταξιδεύει ένα βαπόρι με κάποιο ύψος κύματος αλλά ούτε και πως συμπεριφέρεται. 

Προφανώς δεν έχετε λάβει υπόψη σας ότι το πλοίο μεταφέρει επιβάτες και αυτοκίνητα και τα δύο είναι ευπαθή φορτία και χρειάζονται ειδική μεταχείριση στη μεταφορά τους. Με απλά λόγια το μπότζι (ο διατοιχισμός) του βαποριού δεν μπορεί να είναι ανεξέλεγκτο. Πρέπει να το κρατούν οι αξιωματικοί (σε κακοκαιρία ο Πλοίαρχος είναι πάντα παρών) όσο μικρότερο (τον διατοιχισμό) γίνεται κάτω από τις επικρατούσες συνθήκες.  Είναι αδιανόητο να εκτεθεί σε μεγάλους κλυδωνισμούς για τους ευνόητους λόγους (μετακίνηση φορτίου και πανικός επιβατών), άρα ο πλοίαρχος και το πλήρωμα ξέρουν τα πως, που, πόσο, γιατί κλπ που εμείς δεν ξέρουμε και άρα σιωπούμε. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι βοήθησα στο να καταλάβετε τα ελάχιστα απαραίτητα για να κλείσουμε αυτό το θέμα. Να μου επιτρέψετε δε, να μην συμφωνήσω μαζί μας ότι το θέμα είναι ειδησιογραφικό. Στην τελική ποιος από εμάς θέλει ένα big brother σπίτι του να σχολιάζει την κάθε του κίνηση. Δεν θα είναι μάλλον ενοχλητικό? Εμείς γιατί πρέπει να σχολιάζουμε τα πάντα, αφού δεν ξέρουμε όλες τις απαραίτητες λεπτομέρειες? Ας πάμε παρακάτω με άλλα θέματα ουσιαστικά.

----------


## douzoune

Η υπέροχη συνάντηση στην Θεσσαλονίκη πραγματοποιήθηκε με απόλυτη επιτυχία. Ο Giovanaut ήταν ο συντονιστής  :Very Happy: . Ακολούθησε ένα ταξίδι γεμάτο εκπλήξεις και απίθανες εμπειρίες. Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στο captain Διαμαντή, στο πλήρωμα του πλοίου και ιδιαίτερα αυτό της γέφυρας. Να είναι όλοι τους καλά και να έχουν καλά ταξίδια. Σε λίγες μέρες θα υπάρξει και υλικό. Ατυχίες με την φωτογραφική..... :Razz:

----------


## φανούλα

> Η υπέροχη συνάντηση στην Θεσσαλονίκη πραγματοποιήθηκε με απόλυτη επιτυχία. Ο Giovanaut ήταν ο συντονιστής . Ακολούθησε ένα ταξίδι γεμάτο εκπλήξεις και απίθανες εμπειρίες. Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στο captain Διαμαντή, στο πλήρωμα του πλοίου και ιδιαίτερα αυτό της γέφυρας. Να είναι όλοι τους καλά και να έχουν καλά ταξίδια. Σε λίγες μέρες θα υπάρξει και υλικό. Ατυχίες με την φωτογραφική.....


Είναι να μην κανονήσει κάτι ο Giova :Very Happy:  :Wink: !!!!

----------


## Leo

Εμείς τι θα του ετοιμάσουμε για αύριο?

----------


## φανούλα

Don't worry Leo....όλα στο δρόμο είναι κι έρχονται :Very Happy:  :Razz:  :Wink: ......!!!!!

----------


## φανούλα

Γιαννάκη μου, πολλές ευχές θα ακούσεις σήμερα, μα εγώ θα σου πω μόνο μία....
ΕΥΧΗ ΣΟΥ ΔΙΝΩ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ, ΚΑΘΕ ΣΟΥ ΕΥΧΗ ΝΑ ΒΓΕΙ ΑΛΗΘΙΝΗ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΛΛΗ!!!!
Επίσης όμως γι αυτά που έκανες (ξέρεις εσύ) υποσχέθηκα να σε βομβαρδίσω και πολύ μάλιστα(και καλά θα σου κάνω)!!!!
Το πλοίο λοιπόν αναχώρησε....και έριξε κι αυτό με τον τρόπο του....το δικό του... ΜΠΟΥΡΛΩΤΟ!!!!

Υ.Γ. Εξαιρετικά για σένα και να πεις στον κάπτεν πως αυτή η τρελή που τον φωτογράφιζε από τον κόκκινο....ίσως να την ήξερε :Wink: ....!!!



Βέβαια μπορεί να μη σου αρκεί η παραπάνω φώτο.....και να μην έχεις πάθει τίποτα ακόμα......



Θες κι άλλο??? Κοίτα.....

----------


## Giovanaut

:Wink: 


> Γιαννάκη μου, πολλές ευχές θα ακούσεις σήμερα, μα εγώ θα σου πω μόνο μία....
> ΕΥΧΗ ΣΟΥ ΔΙΝΩ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ, ΚΑΘΕ ΣΟΥ ΕΥΧΗ ΝΑ ΒΓΕΙ ΑΛΗΘΙΝΗ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΛΛΗ!!!!
> Επίσης όμως γι αυτά που έκανες (ξέρεις εσύ) υποσχέθηκα να σε βομβαρδίσω και πολύ μάλιστα(και καλά θα σου κάνω)!!!!
> Το πλοίο λοιπόν αναχώρησε....και έριξε κι αυτό με τον τρόπο του....το δικό του... ΜΠΟΥΡΛΩΤΟ!!!!
> 
> Υ.Γ. Εξαιρετικά για σένα και να πεις στον κάπτεν πως αυτή η τρελή που τον φωτογράφιζε από τον κόκκινο....ίσως να την ήξερε....!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Αρε φανουλα... τι μου κανεις βραδυατικο....???

Σ' ευχαριστω παρα πολυ κουκλα μου...!!!!
Και σε σενα ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο και μια υπεροχη ναυτικη καριερα...!!!

Οι φωτος κι οι ευχες εχουν για μενα πολυ μεγαλη αξια.... :Razz: 

Και θα φροντισω να ανταποδωσω (ξερεις εσυ πως...)...... :Wink:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> mitilinios,  φίλε μου δεν σε κατηγορούμε και δνε σε δικάζουμε. Διάβασε το παρακάτω να δεις πως εξελήσονται τα πράγματα.
> 
> 
> Χαίρομαι που διαφωνούμε συμφωνώντας, ότι δηλαδή κανείς δεν ξεκινά κακοπροαίρετα αλλά στη συνέχεια καταλήγουμε ότι το βαπόρι είχε καθυστέρηση 1,5 ώρες. Δηλαδή με άλλα λόγια οι" κακοπροαίρετοι" εκλαμβάνουν ότι ο καπετάνιος φταίει που καθυστέρησε ετσι δεν είναι? Γιατί δεν πήγε από το Δύσβατο και επέλεξε αυτήν την αλλαγή λίγα μίλια πριν?


Το παραπανω καπετανιε μου καταλαβαινω γιατι το λες και ειναι σωστο. Απλα εξαρταται απο ποια οπτικη γωνια θα το παρει αυτος που το διαβαζει. Ο ενας θα κατηγορησει τον καπετανιο που πηρε αυτη την αποφαση, ενω ενας αλλος που δεν ξερει γιατι καθυστερησε μπορει απλα να καταλαβει την αιτια. Ο mitilinios γραφει οτι το βαπορι αλλαξε πορεια και καθυστερησε 1,5 ωρα. Κοινως; Αν καποιοι κακοπροαιρετοι δεν ηξεραν την αιτια της καθυστερησης μπορει να καταλαβαν οτι εγινε λογω καιρου, οποτε να δικαιολογησαν.




> Όταν έχει καιρό (κάποιον συγκεκριμένο καιρό, όχι όλους τους καιρούς) τότε επιλέγει το Δύσβατο ενώ με άλλους όχι. Αυτή είναι η διαφορά φίλοι μου την επιλογή, τη απόφαση και την ευθύνη την έχει ο ίδιος και την εκτελεί. Εμείς δεν ξέρουμε τις πραγματικές καιρικές συνθήκες ούτε το πως ταξιδεύει ένα βαπόρι με κάποιο ύψος κύματος αλλά ούτε και πως συμπεριφέρεται. 
> 
> Προφανώς δεν έχετε λάβει υπόψη σας ότι το πλοίο μεταφέρει επιβάτες και αυτοκίνητα και τα δύο είναι ευπαθή φορτία και χρειάζονται ειδική μεταχείριση στη μεταφορά τους. Με απλά λόγια το μπότζι (ο διατοιχισμός) του βαποριού δεν μπορεί να είναι ανεξέλεγκτο. Πρέπει να το κρατούν οι αξιωματικοί (σε κακοκαιρία ο Πλοίαρχος είναι πάντα παρών) όσο μικρότερο (τον διατοιχισμό) γίνεται κάτω από τις επικρατούσες συνθήκες.  Είναι αδιανόητο να εκτεθεί σε μεγάλους κλυδωνισμούς για τους ευνόητους λόγους (μετακίνηση φορτίου και πανικός επιβατών), άρα ο πλοίαρχος και το πλήρωμα ξέρουν τα πως, που, πόσο, γιατί κλπ που εμείς δεν ξέρουμε και άρα σιωπούμε. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι βοήθησα στο να καταλάβετε τα ελάχιστα απαραίτητα για να κλείσουμε αυτό το θέμα. Να μου επιτρέψετε δε, να μην συμφωνήσω μαζί μας ότι το θέμα είναι ειδησιογραφικό. Στην τελική ποιος από εμάς θέλει ένα big brother σπίτι του να σχολιάζει την κάθε του κίνηση. Δεν θα είναι μάλλον ενοχλητικό? Εμείς γιατί πρέπει να σχολιάζουμε τα πάντα, αφού δεν ξέρουμε όλες τις απαραίτητες λεπτομέρειες? Ας πάμε παρακάτω με άλλα θέματα ουσιαστικά.


Εδω πραγματικα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι μας το λες αυτο. Ουσιαστικα μας εξηγεις γιατι τα βαπορια αλλαζουν συχνα πορεια ωστε ο διατοιχισμος να μην ειναι μεγαλος. Αυτο ειναι κατι απολυτα λογικο και σωστο, αλλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι ειναι μερος της επιχειρηματολογιας σου γιατι πολυ απλα δεν διαφωνησε κανεις πανω σε αυτο. Ισα ισα που ενημερωσε οτι λογικα η αλλαγη πορειας εγινε λογω της παραπανω αιτιας, οποτε δεν μπορω να καταλαβω που διαφωνουμε εμεις με αυτο. *Νιωθω οτι δεν καταλαβες οτι δεν ψαχναμε την αιτια που ο καπετανιος αλλαξε πορεια, αλλα οτι πολυ απλα πιστευουμε-γραφουμε αυτο που γραφεις εσυ χωρις να κατηγορουμε κανεναν.* Αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου. *Λεμε ακριβως το ιδιο.* Τωρα για την αποφυγη του σχολιασμου των παντων νομιζω πως το ποτε ξεπερνα καποιος το οριο ειναι εμφανες, εδω δε νομιζω να ξεπεραστηκε το οριο ειτε απο πλευρας υπερπληροφορησης, ειτε απο πλευρας ασεβειας-αγενειας ως προς το πληρωμα του βαποριου.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ελα παίδες.. Μη το αναλύετε άλλο γιατί κοντεύετε να το βουλιάξετε το θέμα και θα χάσουμε όλοι μαζί τη μπάλα..
Πείτε και τίποτα άλλο..
Είπαμε.. 
*ΔΕΝ ΈΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΌΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΙ¶ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΜΙΟΔΙΌΤΗΤΑ ΝΑ ΚΡΊΝΕΙ Ο ΚΑΘΈΝΑΣ ΌΠΩΣ ΓΟΥΣΤ¶ΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΌΠΩΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΤΈΒΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΟΠΟΙΟΔΉΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΠΕΤ¶ΝΙΟ ΣΕ ΟΠΟΙΟΔΉΠΟΤΕ ΠΛΟΊΟ.. ΜΟΝ¶ΧΑ ΑΥΤΟΊ ΞΈΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ Κ¶ΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΛ¶ ΑΥΤΌ ΠΟΥ ΓΝΩΡΊΖΟΥΝ!! ΕΜ¶Σ ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣ ΠΈΦΤΕΙ ΛΌΓΟΣ ΟΎΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΑΣΤΕΊΟ!!! ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΉΞΕΡΑΝ ΝΑ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΥΝΕΎΟΥΝ ΚΑΡ¶ΒΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΒΡΙΣΚΌΝΤΟΥΣΑΝ ΕΚΕΊ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΊΣΚΟΝΤΑΙ ΤΏΡΑ.. ΕΜΕΊΣ ΑΠΌ ΕΔΏ ΜΠΟΡΕΊ ΝΑ ΛΈΕΙ Ο ΚΑΘΈΝΑΣ ΤΟ ΜΑΚΡΎ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΟΝΤΌ ΤΟΥ!!! 
(*γενικά το λέω, χωρίς να μιλάω για κάποιον συγκεκριμένα..*)*

Ευτυχώς που ο Καπτα Διαμαντής δε διαβάζει αυτά που γράφονται εδώ.. Διαφορετικά θα είχε καραφλιάσει ο άνθρωπος με αυτά γράφονται...
Eκτός κι αν κρεμόταν από το κατάστωμα του ΛΙΣΣΌΣ..

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μου φαινεται οτι εχει χαθει το μετρο φιλε μου, αν εχεις νευρα για καποιο λογο τετοια ωρα δεν χρειαζεται να ξεσπας χωρις να διαβαζεις πρωτα. Ποιος θα ειχε καραφλιασει και γιατι; Κατηγορησε κανεις τον καπετανιο του βαποριου, μπηκε κανεις να κανει τον παντογνωστη, προσβαλε κανεις την κινηση του καπετανιου να αλλαξει πορεια; Ετσι εκρινε και ΚΑΛΑ ΕΚΑΝΕ και αλλαξε πορεια ο ανθρωπος. Απλα ο χρηστης mitilinios παρεθεσε την αλλαγη πορειας και μονον αυτο. Ουτε κατηγορησε κανεναν, ουτε ειχε προθεση να προσβαλει, ουτε τιποτα. Λες οτι δε μιλας για συγκεκριμενα ατομα μονο που οτι γραφεις το γραφεις ακριβως κατω απο αυτο το περιστατικο. Γραφεις: "_Ελα παίδες.. Μη το αναλύετε άλλο γιατί κοντεύετε να το βουλιάξετε το θέμα και θα χάσουμε όλοι μαζί τη μπάλα..Πείτε και τίποτα άλλο..Είπαμε.._ " και εν τελει δυναμιτιζεις χειροτερα το κλιμα. Γραφεις:"_ΔΕΝ ΈΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΌΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΙ¶ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΜΙΟΔΙΌΤΗΤΑ ΝΑ ΚΡΊΝΕΙ Ο ΚΑΘΈΝΑΣ ΌΠΩΣ ΓΟΥΣΤ¶ΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΌΠΩΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΤΈΒΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΟΠΟΙΟΔΉΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΠΕΤ¶ΝΙΟ ΣΕ ΟΠΟΙΟΔΉΠΟΤΕ ΠΛΟΊΟ.._ ". Βρες μου τωρα σημεια των προηγουμενων ποστ στα οποια καποιος κρινει τη δουλεια του καπετανιου οπως γουσταρει και οπως του κατεβει.Δεν βρισκω ΚΑΝΕΝΑ σημειο που να συμβαινει κατι τετοιο. *Με συγχωρεις αλλα δεν θα δεχτω το, χωρις αιτια, προσβλητικο υφος σου.*

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Δεν έχω κι ούτε είχα σκοπό να προσβάλω κανέναν..
Αν εσύ προσβλήθηκες, δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι γι'αυτό..
Ούτε έχω νεύρα ούτε τίποτα..
Αν θεωρείς προσβλητικό το ύφος μου, τότε δεν έχεις αίσθηση χιούμορ, επίσης πάλι δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι γι'αυτό γιατί είναι δικό σου πρόβλημα, όχι δικό μου..
Το σταματάω εδώ γιατί κάποιοι προσβάλονται και θίγονται...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Οποιος διαβασει το παραπανω σου ποστ εχει κριση να καταλαβει το εντονο "χιουμορ" το οποιο ειχε, οπως επισης και την "καθολου προσβλητικη" διαθεση του.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Οποιος διαβασει το παραπανω σου ποστ εχει κριση να καταλαβει το εντονο "χιουμορ" το οποιο ειχε, οπως επισης και την "καθολου προσβλητικη" διαθεση του.


Σου απαντάω..



> Ελα παίδες.. Μη το αναλύετε άλλο γιατί κοντεύετε να το βουλιάξετε το  θέμα και θα χάσουμε όλοι μαζί τη μπάλα..
> Πείτε και τίποτα άλλο..





> Ευτυχώς που ο Καπτα Διαμαντής δε διαβάζει αυτά που γράφονται εδώ..  Διαφορετικά θα είχε καραφλιάσει ο άνθρωπος με αυτά γράφονται...
> Eκτός κι αν κρεμόταν από το κατάστωμα του ΛΙΣΣΌΣ..


Για αυτές τις δύο τις φράσεις αναφέρεται το χιουμοριστικό ύφος..


Τα έντονα μαύρα γράμματα είναι κουβέντες που πρέπει πάντα να έχουμε ΌΛΟΙ μας στο μαυλό μας για γνωστούς λόγους...

Ότι ήταν να πω το είπα και όπως ανέφερα, δικό σου πρόβλημα αν δεν κατάλαβες τι εννοούσα και πως ήθελα να το πω (τρόπο και στύλ)...

----------


## theofilos-ship

*ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ CPT NIONIOS KAI AKIS DIONΥSHS.ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΝΑ ΛΗΞΕΙ ΕΔΩ.ΑΚΟΥΣΤΗΚΑΝ ΟΙ ΓΝΩΜΕΣ,ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΝΟΗΜΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΤΑΙ.ΠΑΜΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ...Α! και καλη εβδομαδαΔικη σας...

*100_1810.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> *ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ CPT NIONIOS KAI AKIS DIONISIS.ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΝΑ ΛΗΞΕΙ ΕΔΩ.ΑΚΟΥΣΤΗΚΑΝ ΟΙ ΓΝΩΜΕΣ,ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΝΟΗΜΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΤΑΙ.ΠΑΜΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ...Α! και καλη εβδομαδαΔικη σας...
> 
> *100_1810.jpg


Nα'σαι καλά ρε φίλε theofilos-ship..
Αλλά έχω παράπονο από εσένα..
Λίγο περίσια μπογιά δεν είχες να το βάψεις εκεί που είναι σκουριασμένο??  :Razz:

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Nα'σαι καλά ρε φίλε theofilos-ship..
> Αλλά έχω παράπονο από εσένα..
> Λίγο περίσια μπογιά δεν είχες να το βάψεις εκεί που είναι σκουριασμένο??


*ΦΙΛΕ ΑΚΗ-ΔΙΟΝΥΣΗ ΤΗΝ ΚΡΑΤΑΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ  ΝΕΛ...ΑΜΑ ΛΑΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΕΨΕΙ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΕΝΑ ΧΕΡΙ ΒΕΡΝΙΚΙ*

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> *ΦΙΛΕ ΑΚΗ-ΔΙΟΝΥΣΗ ΤΗΝ ΚΡΑΤΑΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ  ΝΕΛ...ΑΜΑ ΛΑΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΕΨΕΙ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΕΝΑ ΧΕΡΙ ΒΕΡΝΙΚΙ*


Θα σου στείλω και βοηθό αν θέλεις τον Giovanaut...
Mη σου πω οτι θα έρθει οικιοφελώς.. :Very Happy:

----------


## theofilos-ship

*standarrrrrr....μιας και τα εχουμε πει δεν θα μου χαλασει χατηρι ε Γιαννη....*

----------


## Giovanaut

> *standarrrrrr....μιας και τα εχουμε πει δεν θα μου χαλασει χατηρι ε Γιαννη....*


Να χαλασω χατιρι στο Μανο...???
Ποτε....!!!!
Αυριο ετοιμαζω τα ρολα.... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## douzoune

Λισσός στην Μυτιλήνη, 6-2-2010

Για όλη την παρέα της Θεσσαλονίκης-opelmanos, Akis_Dionysis και στον Giovanaut με τις ευχές μου για ό,τι καλύτερο στην ζωή του!!!
Επίσης και στον cpt Leo που βρισκόταν μαζί μας (νοερά  :Razz:  )
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76214
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76215

----------


## Giovanaut

> Λισσός στην Μυτιλήνη, 6-2-2010
> 
> Για όλη την παρέα της Θεσσαλονίκης-opelmanos, Akis_Dionysis και στον Giovanaut με τις ευχές μου για ό,τι καλύτερο στην ζωή του!!!
> Επίσης και στον cpt Leo που βρισκόταν μαζί μας (νοερά  )


Φιλε σ' ευχαριστω πραγματικα, περασαμε υπεροχα....!!!!
Ευχες και απο μενα για καθε τι υπεροχο στη ζωη σου...!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

*To ταξίδι μου με το Λισσός την Παρασκευή από Μυτηλήνη -Θεσσαλονίκη μου επιφύλλαξε αρκετές εκπλήξεις.¶λλο ένα ταξίδι σούπερ που δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ.Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στους αξιωματικούς της γέφυρας για την φιλοξενεία και την λεπτομερή επεγήξηση των συστημάτων της γέφυρας καθώς και στον εξαιρετικό κ.Διαμαντή που είχα την χαρά να γνωρίζω από κοντά.*
*Φυσικά οι εκπλήξεις συνεχίστηκαν αφού βρέθηκα για πρώτη φορά στη μίνι συνάντηση του nautilia πάνω στο πλοίο όταν έφτασα Θεσσαλονίκη. (Giovanaunt,Akis Dionisis,douzoune) και περάσαμε υπέροχα.*

----------


## opelmanos

*Εδώ κάποιες φωτό από την γέφυρα που τράβηξα.*
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76431

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76432

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76433

----------


## opelmanos

Παντως είναι οικολογικό πλοίο το άτιμο  :Cool: 
Ζήλεψε ακόμα και ο νταλικέρης και μας χαιρέτισε !!!

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> Παντως είναι οικολογικό πλοίο το άτιμο 
> Ζήλεψε ακόμα και ο νταλικέρης και μας χαιρέτισε !!!


μπραβο μανο φοβερες οι φωτογραφιες σου....το σαββατο φευγω και θα βαλω και εγω νεοτερες..........

----------


## opelmanos

Kαι κάποιες εσωτερικές 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76447

----------


## DimitrisT

Μανούβρα του Λισσός στο λιμάνι της Χίου.Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φαν του πλοίου.

----------


## Melis7

Φοβερές οι φώτο σου Μάνο. Να'σαι καλά.... Ευχαριστούμε για το ρεπορτάζ σου....

----------


## DimitrisT

Χτες το μεσημέρι το Λισσός έξω από το λιμάνι της Χίου και μετά από λίγα λεπτά είσοδος στο λιμάνι.

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

ΤΙ γινετε παιδια με το λισσος λενε πως θα παει στην αιτη για πλωτο ξενοδοχειο?

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> ΤΙ γινετε παιδια με το λισσος λενε πως θα παει στην αιτη για πλωτο ξενοδοχειο?


Πολλά ακούγονται αλλά ακόμα τίποτα δεν είναι σίγουρο....

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Σήμερα Σάββατο 13 Φεβρουαρίου 2010...

Καθυστερημένη ¶φιξη και Αναχώρηση Του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΛΙΣΣΌΣ Στο Λιμάνι της Νύφης Του Θερμαϊκού..









Για όλους τους λάτρεις του καραβιού...

----------


## nikosnasia

ΛΙΣΣΟΣ σήμερα !!!
DSCN4216.JPG

----------


## φανούλα

Αυτοί οι ΒορειοΕλλαδίτες ησυχία δεν έχουνε :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ παιδιά :Razz:  :Wink: !!!

----------


## opelmanos

> ΛΙΣΣΟΣ σήμερα !!!
> DSCN4216.JPG


 Ε όχι μην μου πέις πρίν μια ώρα ήμουν στο λιμάνι για περπάτημα !! :Razz: .Το αυτοκίνητο μου το είδες που ήταν στην πλώρη αραγμένο?

----------


## Melis7

> ΛΙΣΣΟΣ σήμερα !!!
> DSCN4216.JPG


Μα γιατί πάντα έχει έτσι την άγκυρα???? Και στον Πειραιά τα ίδια.... Μήπως ξέρει κανείς σας παιδιά...????

----------


## Highspeed 3

Kaι εγώ αυτή την απορία έχω.

----------


## MARGARITIS24

> Μα γιατί πάντα έχει έτσι την άγκυρα???? Και στον Πειραιά τα ίδια.... Μήπως ξέρει κανείς σας παιδιά...????


 επειδη το βαπορακι ειναι δυσκολο στην μανουβρα γενικα,οι αγκυρες ειναι stand by σε περιπτωση που παει κατι στραβα ωστε να φουνταρουν κ να σωσουν την κατασταση!
Υ.Γ.το χει με τα ματια μου να περνει ο αερας το λισσος κ να το πηγαινει πανω στο cristal που ειναι απεναντι δεμενο κ να φουνταρει  για να σταματησει κ εχει κλεισει ολο το λιμανι

----------


## manolis132

> Υ.Γ.το χει με τα ματια μου να περνει ο αερας το λισσος κ να το πηγαινει πανω στο cristal που ειναι απεναντι δεμενο κ να φουνταρει  για να σταματησει κ εχει κλεισει ολο το λιμανι


μηπως ειναι λιγο υπερβολικο αυτο φιλε μου? :Wink:

----------


## kapas

> μηπως ειναι λιγο υπερβολικο αυτο φιλε μου?


δεν ειναι! οντως αν εχει αερα συμβαινει αυτο... πιστευω λογο του οτι εχει μπαταριστες μηχανες και αδυναμα προπελακια....

----------


## Nikos_V

Το Λισσος σημερα θα περασει απο τα δικα μας μερη.Εκτακτο δρομολογιο για την μεταφορα ομαδων :Very Happy:

----------


## dokimakos21

*Οπως ακριβως τα λες Νικο...Περιμενουμε ανταποκριση...Εδω μια φωτο που το αποδεικνιει μαζι με δυο φορουμιτες που ταξιδευουν σημερα μαζι του.....*
P2181389.JPG

----------


## douzoune

Α γι' αυτό έχει εξαφανιστεί αυτός.... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Leo

Ότι θα φωνάζανε και τα κανάλια για το ρεπορτάζ δεν το είχα φανταστεί... :shock: (εμ Γιαννάκη μας, ας πρόσεχες τους φίλους σου).  :Very Happy:  
¶ντε καλό σας ταξίδι και καλαά να περάσετε... :Wink:

----------


## Nikos_V

> Ότι θα φωνάζανε και τα κανάλια για το ρεπορτάζ δεν το είχα φανταστεί... :shock: (εμ Γιαννάκη μας, ας πρόσεχες τους φίλους σου).  
> ¶ντε καλό σας ταξίδι και καλαά να περάσετε...


Καλη η παρεα σας αλλα το Λισσος πλησιαζει και πρεπει να κατηφορησω για λιμανι αν και ο καιρος δεν βοηθα καθολου εχει πολυ σκονη απο την αφρικη:-?

----------


## Nikos_V

Επιστροφη απο το λιμανι με υλικο φυσικα!!Εισοδος στο λιμανι και αριστερη του cpt Διαμαντη.

P2180088.JPG

P2180093.JPG

P2180102.JPG

P2180110.JPG
Τα σφυριγματα του πλοιου ηταν εντονα ο cpt εχει πολλους φιλους στο νησι.Οι φωτο αφιερωμενες στους *ταξιδιωτες* του nautilia :Very Happy:

----------


## diagoras

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ Νικο.Εξαιρετικες.Τις περιμεναμε...και ηρθαν με τον καλυτερο τροπο

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Ουδέν σχόλιο...Η ποιότητα των φωτογραφιών σου είναι γνωστή Νίκο!!
Να 'σαι πάντα καλά Νίκο!Ευχαριστούμε!!
*

----------


## dokimakos21

*Ενα ακομα ΜΠΡΑΒΟ δεν πιστευω να βλαπτει...Εισαι παντα εκει Νικο...Σε ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ....*

----------


## vinman

Νικόλα ότι και να πούμε για σένα θα είναι λίγο...!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις στιγμές που μας χαρίζεις... :Wink:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> *Οπως ακριβως τα λες Νικο...Περιμενουμε ανταποκριση...Εδω μια φωτο που το αποδεικνιει μαζι με δυο φορουμιτες που ταξιδευουν σημερα μαζι του.....*
> P2181389.JPG


Στρώνώ κόκκινο χαλί...
Γιάννη, όχι για σένα..

----------


## Leo

Εμημερώστε τα ΜΜΕ... πάνε ασορτί με τα κόκκινα χαλιά.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Melis7

Φίλε Νίκο σ'ευχαριστουμε πολύ...... Πάλι ήσουν στη θέση σου......!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Καταπληκτικές οι φώτο σου για ακόμη μία φορά...

----------


## φανούλα

> *Οπως ακριβως τα λες Νικο...Περιμενουμε ανταποκριση...Εδω μια φωτο που το αποδεικνιει μαζι με δυο φορουμιτες που ταξιδευουν σημερα μαζι του.....*
> P2181389.JPG


Παντού υπάρχει ένας παπαράτσι :Wink: ....




> Ότι θα φωνάζανε και τα κανάλια για το ρεπορτάζ δεν το είχα φανταστεί...  (εμ Γιαννάκη μας, ας πρόσεχες τους φίλους σου).  
> ¶ντε καλό σας ταξίδι και καλαά να περάσετε...


Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Λεό!!! Το ταξίδι είναι υπέροχο!!!




> Επιστροφη απο το λιμανι με υλικο φυσικα!!Εισοδος στο λιμανι και αριστερη του cpt Διαμαντη.
> 
> P2180088.JPG
> 
> P2180093.JPG
> 
> P2180102.JPG
> 
> P2180110.JPG
> Τα σφυριγματα του πλοιου ηταν εντονα ο cpt εχει πολλους φιλους στο νησι.Οι φωτο αφιερωμενες στους *ταξιδιωτες* του nautilia


Ευχαριστούμε πολύ το Νίκο και το zozef που μας υποδεχτήκανε στο λιμάνι με τα νοστιμότατα δώρα τους!!! Να 'στε καλά παιδιά και ελπίζουμε να τα ξαναπούμε σύντομα!!! (Λέο, ένας μας είπες, δύο πετύχαμε :Very Happy: !!!)
Επίσης για τον καπετάνιο, ουδέν σχόλιον!!! Δεν υπάρχει!!! Είναι η ψυχή του βαποριού!!!




> Στρώνώ κόκκινο χαλί...
> Γιάννη, όχι για σένα..


Να το δω....χαχαχαχαχαχα :Cool: !!!

Υ.Γ. Το Ε/Γ Ο/Γ Λισσός σας εύχετε να έχετε μία υπέροχη μέρα!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Να το δω....χαχαχαχαχαχα!!!
> 
> Υ.Γ. Το Ε/Γ Ο/Γ Λισσός σας εύχετε να έχετε μία υπέροχη μέρα!!!


Οκ... Όπως θες... :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους και ειδικά στο καπελάκι του na@tilia.... :Very Happy: . Καλή συνέχεια και καλά να περάσετε.

----------


## φανούλα

> Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους και ειδικά στο καπελάκι του na@tilia..... Καλή συνέχεια και καλά να περάσετε.


Ευχαριστούμε κάπτεν μου :Very Happy: !!!! Τα λέμε σύντομα από κοντά :Razz:  :Wink: !!!

----------


## Apostolos

Αν εχει βγάλει καπελάκια το n@utilia θελω και γω ένα!

----------


## Leo

Λάθος καρτελάκι έπρεπε να έχω γράψει αλλά όποιος βιάζεται.....  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Giovanaut

> *Οπως ακριβως τα λες Νικο...Περιμενουμε ανταποκριση...Εδω μια φωτο που το αποδεικνιει μαζι με δυο φορουμιτες που ταξιδευουν σημερα μαζι του.....*


Τιποτε δεν του ξεφευγει του Φωταρα...!!! 



> Επιστροφη απο το λιμανι με υλικο φυσικα!!Εισοδος στο λιμανι και αριστερη του cpt Διαμαντη.
> 
> Τα σφυριγματα του πλοιου ηταν εντονα ο cpt εχει πολλους φιλους στο 
> νησι.Οι φωτο αφιερωμενες στους *ταξιδιωτες* του nautilia


Νικο μοναδικες οι φωτο σου, οπως και η φιλοξενια σας μαζι με τον zozef...
Ευχαριστουμε για τα ντοπια κερασματα σας αλλα πανω απ' ολα για την εγκαρδια υποδοχη σας...

Χαρηκα παρα πολυ που σας γνωρισα...!!! 


Τελος ενα πολυ μεγαλο ευχαριστω σε ολες τις επιστασιες του πλοιου και κυριως στην επιστασια της γεφυρας για τις μοναδικες στιγμες που μας χαρισαν....

Ολοι ηταν υπεροχοι...!!!
Καλα ταξιδια και καλες βαρδιες...!!!

----------


## φανούλα

Το Λισσός σε μία ολιγόλεπτη ξεκούραση στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης!!! Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στο Γιάννη, τον ¶κη, το Μάνο+family :Wink: , τους nikosnasia, gnikles, mytilene, Nikos_V, zozef και φυσικά σε όλο το πλήρωμά του!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Bρε καλώς την κοπέλα μας!!! :Very Happy: 
Τι γίνεται όλα καλά?
Πως ήταν το ταξίδι με το πλοίο?
όσον αφορά την ποιότητα της φωτογραφίας,γέρασε η Νιkon μου δυστιχώς έπρεπε να σου έδινα την Olympus καλύτερη θα την έβγαινε σίγουρα.Ασε με τις μηχανές αντιμετωπίζω μεγάλο πρόβλημα.

----------


## φανούλα

> Bρε καλώς την κοπέλα μας!!!
> Τι γίνεται όλα καλά?
> Πως ήταν το ταξίδι με το πλοίο?
> όσον αφορά την ποιότητα της φωτογραφίας,γέρασε η Νιkon μου δυστιχώς έπρεπε να σου έδινα την Olympus καλύτερη θα την έβγαινε σίγουρα.Ασε με τις μηχανές αντιμετωπίζω μεγάλο πρόβλημα.


Το ταξίδι ήταν υπέροχο και δεν πειράζει για τη φωτογραφία!!!! Ακόμα κι αν δεν έχουν τέλεια ποιότητα οι φώτος από τη φωτογραφική, έχουν τέλεια εικόνα στο μυαλό μου για να τις θυμάμαι....!!!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

> Το Λισσός σε μία ολιγόλεπτη ξεκούραση στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης!!! Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στο Γιάννη, τον ¶κη, το Μάνο+family, τους nikosnasia, gnikles, mytilene, Nikos_V, zozef και φυσικά σε όλο το πλήρωμά του!!!


Καλως το, το φανούλι με τα ωραια του...!!!!

Αυτες για σενα, αλλα και για ολη την παρεα που αναφερεις...!!!
Θα κανω οτι μπορω να σας ερθω το συντομοτερο...!!!

Πρωινη μανουβρα στη Χιο...!!!
lis1.jpg
lis2.jpg

----------


## vinman

Το απολαύσατε και καλά κάνατε...!!!
Πάντα τέτοια παιδιά!! :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*Σημερινή αναχώρηση με πολύ κάπνα όπως πάντα...
Αφιερωμένες στους φίλους dokimakos21 (φωτογραφίζαμε παρέα),sylver23 (του κουνήσαμε το μαντήλι),Apostolos,Giovanaut,opelmanos,Φανούλα και στον Trakman!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80239

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80240

----------


## Trakman

Εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες Μάνο από ένα αγαπημένο μου καράβι!!!! (Μίλησες Leo?!?!? :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: )
Σ'ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Αλοίμονο, εγώ τσιμουδιά  :Razz: .... να πέσει η μπάλα να με κάψει.

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΛΙΣΣΟΣ-Κατα την σημερινη του αναχωριση...!!*
*Για τον Μανο φυσικα,τον Sylver23(καλο ταξιδι),Leo,Trakman,Thanasis89.!*
P3040133.JPG

----------


## Giovanaut

> *Σημερινή αναχώρηση με πολύ κάπνα όπως πάντα...*
> *Αφιερωμένες στους φίλους dokimakos21 (φωτογραφίζαμε παρέα),sylver23 (του κουνήσαμε το μαντήλι),Apostolos,Giovanaut,opelmanos,Φανούλα και στον Trakman!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80239
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80240





> *ΛΙΣΣΟΣ-Κατα την σημερινη του αναχωριση...!!*
> *Για τον Μανο φυσικα,τον Sylver23(καλο ταξιδι),Leo,Trakman,Thanasis89.!*
> P3040133.JPG


Ευχαριστουμε για τις πολυ ομορφες φωτο σας παιδια....!!!!
Πολυς κοσμος το προτιμαει τωρα τελευταια το βαπορι...!!!!!

Καλο ταξιδι Συλβεστρο, τα κεφαλια μεσα τωρα...!!!!

----------


## sylver23

Nα είστε καλά !Ευχαριστώ!
Στις φώτο του Βινμαν φαίνομαι και εγώ στην αριστερή μεριά του πλοίου στο τελευταίο εξωτερικό ντεκ.
Χαιρετησα Βινμαν,δοκιμάκο και μετά πήγα εκεί να δω και τον ορίζοντα.

Σας μεταφέρω για τα υπόλοιπα σε ένα αγαπημένο μου θέμα στο ναυτιλία..

----------


## mastrokostas

> Nα είστε καλά !Ευχαριστώ!
> Στις φώτο του Βινμαν φαίνομαι και εγώ στην αριστερή μεριά του πλοίου στο τελευταίο εξωτερικό ντεκ.
> Χαιρετησα Βινμαν,δοκιμάκο και μετά πήγα εκεί να δω και τον ορίζοντα.
> 
> Σας μεταφέρω για τα υπόλοιπα σε ένα αγαπημένο μου θέμα στο ναυτιλία..


Τι???Πάλι έφυγες ?Τι διάολο δεν τελείωσαν οι διακοπές σου !!!

----------


## opelmanos

> Πολυς κοσμος το προτιμαει τωρα τελευταια το βαπορι...!!!!!


 *Το πλοίο από μέσα λάμπει από καθαριότητα σε όλους τους χώρους και ειδικά οι τουαλέτες είναι καθρέφτης οι καμπίνες μάλιστα κάποιοι που έχουν μπεί μου έχει πέι ότι τέτοιες καθαρές καμπίνες έχουν να δουν από τότε που το Μυτιλήνη και το Θεόφιλος ήταν νεοαποκτηθέντα στην Νελ.!!!*
* Σε αυτό συμβάλει  η υπευθυνότητα του ξενοδοχειακού που τα δίνουν όλα στην κυριολεξία για να το διατηρούν σε τόσο υψηλά στάνταρ.Αυτά να ΄ξέρετε οτί τα εκτιμάει ο κόσμος και για αυτό προτιμάει το πλοίο.*
*Οι τιμές και τα προιόντα του μπάρ άπαιχτα στην κυριολέξία.*
*Όσον αφορά τα φαγητά του servise ολόφρεσκα, υπέροχα  και σε πολύ καλή τιμή σε σχέση με τα πλοία της Νέλ που δεν τολμάς ούτε να πατήσεις όταν βλέπεις τις εξωφρενικές τιμές που υπάρχουν στην κυριολεξία αυτό γίνεται .*
*Γι' αυτό όλο το πλήρωμα ο Πλοίαρχος και οι αξιωματικοί του πλοίου αξίζουν πραγματικά συγχαρητήρια !!!*
*Καλα ταξίδια*

----------


## nikosnasia

Συμφωνώ σε όλα τα παραπάνω με τον Μάνο με μια μικρή παρατήρηση, όλα είναι παλιά και αν δεν υπήρχε η μεγάλη προσπάθεια από το πλήρωμα δεν θα υπήρχε αυτό το αποτέλεσμα αλλά το γεγονός είναι ένα όσα λεφτά και να ρίξεις το αποτέλεσμα δεν διαφοροποιείται. Το πλοίο είναι παλιό, αργό, κακοτάξιδο και δεν νομίζω να μπορεί να σταθεί σε καμιά άλλη γραμμή εκτός της Χίου Μυτιλήνης και της Ικαρίας Σάμου που είναι υποβαθμισμένες από χέρι.

----------


## opelmanos

> Συμφωνώ σε όλα τα παραπάνω με τον Μάνο με μια μικρή παρατήρηση, όλα είναι παλιά και αν δεν υπήρχε η μεγάλη προσπάθεια από το πλήρωμα δεν θα υπήρχε αυτό το αποτέλεσμα αλλά το γεγονός είναι ένα όσα λεφτά και να ρίξεις το αποτέλεσμα δεν διαφοροποιείται. Το πλοίο είναι παλιό, αργό, κακοτάξιδο και δεν νομίζω να μπορεί να σταθεί σε καμιά άλλη γραμμή εκτός της Χίου Μυτιλήνης και της Ικαρίας Σάμου που είναι υποβαθμισμένες από χέρι.


Με την σειρά μου θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου,το πλήρωμα και όλοι οι αξιωματικοί είναι άψογοι και φιλόξενοι Ναυτικοί με τα΄όλα τους και πασχίζουν για το μέγιστο δυνατό για την εξηπηρέτηση του επιβάτη και για την αφαλή μεταφορά του φορτίου.
Οσον αφορά το πλοίο,έλεος ποιά πώς την έχουνε δεί?Ασ μην ξεχνάμε οτί το πλοίο πρίν έρθει στην γραμμή ήταν παροπλοισμένο και ήταν θέμα χρόνου να πάει για δυάλυση και έκατσε το στραπάτσο του Θεόφιλου και κατευθείαν το στείλαν εδώ πάνω,δηλ συγνώμη αλλά ότι παλιατζούρα τους περισεύει θα πρέπει να μας το πασέρνουν εδω πάνω? Τι ήμαστε εμείς οι τελευταίοι των Μοικανών? Μπορεί στην εποχή του να ήταν κάτι το ξεχωριστό αλλά η σημερινές εποχές και οι απαιτήσεις έχουν αλλάξει
Το πλοίο αυτό πρέπει ποιά να πάει για παλιοσίδερα όλα νομίζω οτί έχουν και την ημερομηνία λήξης τους!!*Το πλοίο είναι τελειωμένο* και τα έχει φάει τα ψωμιά του.Δεν δικαιούμαστε εν έτη 2010 να τρώμε στην μάπα τέτοια πλοία.Ας το αντικαταστήσουν επιτέλους καιρός είναι...

----------


## vinman

> Εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες Μάνο από ένα αγαπημένο μου καράβι!!!! (Μίλησες Leo?!?!?)
> Σ'ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!!!!


*...τι να πεί ο Leo??
Μόνο για το άλλο το υπερήλικο (superferry II) μιλάει..
Γιώργο για σένα αφού σου αρέσει...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80291

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80292

----------


## Trakman

Ο Leo dεν έχει ταξιδέψει μαζί του, γι'αυτό μιλάει!! :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Να'σαι καλά Μάνο!!! Εξαιρετικές όπως όλες που ανεβάζεις!!!!

----------


## ιθακη

> *...τι να πεί ο Leo??*
> *Μόνο για το άλλο το υπερήλικο (superferry II) μιλάει..*
> *Γιώργο για σένα αφού σου αρέσει...*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80291
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80292


 vinman οι συμπτωσεις δεν ειχαν τελειωμο εκεινη την μερα ε???εσυ τραβουσες απο το κοκκινο και εγω απο το πρασινο,αλλα τραβουσαμε ακριβως τα ιδια....
δικο σας λοιπον στις 4-3-10 απο απεναντι
λισσος 1.JPG

λισσος 2.JPG

λισσος 3.JPG

λισσος 4.JPG

λισσος 5.JPG

----------


## ιθακη

μηπως σε επιασε ο φακος μου vinman????
λισσος 2a.jpg

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου!Αφιερωμένη στους ιθάκι,vinman,που έχουν δώσει ρεσιτάλ απόψε...επίσης στους nicosnasia,opelmanos,Captain Nionios!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80459

----------


## vinman

> μηπως σε επιασε ο φακος μου vinman????
> λισσος 2a.jpg


...δεν ήμουν στον κόκκινο...ήμουν στο χάλασμα πίσω απο τον κόκκινο μαζί με τον Φώτη... :Wink:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου παρέα με το SALAMIS GLORY!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80539

----------


## vinman

*Για σένα Αρτέμη αλλά και για τον μεγάλο fun του πλοίου Trakman!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80542

----------


## Trakman

Να'σαι καλά Μάνο για όλες τις φανταστικές φωτογραφίες όλες αυτές τις μέρες!!!!!!!

----------


## Nick_Pet

Στη Μυτιλήνη, 03.03.2010.
DSC04682.JPG

DSC04691.JPG

----------


## Blue Star 1

giati pige irakleio???

----------


## laz94

> giati pige irakleio???


Οι συγκεκριμένες φωτογραφίες είναι πριν χρόνια λογικά πριν πάει Χιο - Μυτιλήνη... :Wink:

----------


## Blue Star 1

ok euxaristo!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> giati pige irakleio???


 08-10-2007 είναι η ημερομηνία της φωτό!!!Το πλοίο είχε έρθει για να σκατζάρει το ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι!!!Οκ φίλε μου Blue Star 1???

----------


## Blue Star 1

ευχαριστώ και τους δύο για την ενημέρωση!

----------


## Melis7

> Καλως το, το φανούλι με τα ωραια του...!!!!
> 
> Αυτες για σενα, αλλα και για ολη την παρεα που αναφερεις...!!!
> Θα κανω οτι μπορω να σας ερθω το συντομοτερο...!!!
> 
> Πρωινη μανουβρα στη Χιο...!!!
> lis1.jpg
> lis2.jpg


Πολύ όμορφες φώτο..... Και τι δεν θα'δινα να βρισκόμουν σε μανούβρα ενός πλοίου στο λιμάνι της Χίου.......

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ* 

_ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ ΚΟΙΝΟΥ_ 




_Η ΑΝΕΚ ενημερώνει το επιβατηγό κοινό ότι λόγω απεργίας, το Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ « ΛΙΣΣΟΣ »_ 
_θα αναχωρήσει από τον λιμένα ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ σήμερα 11-3-2010 περί  ώρα 23:59 αντί 1700,_
_και ως τούτου οι ώρες αφιξοαναχωρήσεων στα επόμενα λιμάνια του δρομολογίου_
_διαμορφώνονται  ως ακολούθως:_

_ΠΕΜΠΤΗ 11-3-2010 ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ (Αναχώρηση 23:59)-ΧΙΟΣ (0900 Παρασκευή -0930)_
_ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ (1230-1300)- ΛΗΜΝΟΣ (1830-1850)ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ(0320 ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ)_
_ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 13-3-2010 ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ (Αναχώρηση 04:00)-ΛΗΜΝΟΣ (1230-1250)-_ 
_ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ(1820-1930)-ΧΙΟΣ(2245-2330)ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ (¶φιξη 0830 ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ)_

----------


## vinman

*''Πνιγμένο'' στον καπνό του,Πειραιάς 4 Μαρτίου!
Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Trakman,Leo,Thanasis89,dokimakos21,φανούλα!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81315

----------


## Trakman

Καπνός?!? Ποιος καπνός?!?! :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Πανέμορφη λήψη, σ'ευχαριστώ!!!! :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

> *''Πνιγμένο'' στον καπνό του,Πειραιάς 4 Μαρτίου!*
> *Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Trakman,Leo,Thanasis89,dokimakos21,φανούλα!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81315


 Mπά αυτό δεν είναι τίποτα!!Δες εδώ

----------


## dokimakos21

LISSOS-Πριν απο λιγο στον Πειραια...!!
Για ολους εσας...!!
P3120148.jpg

----------


## vinman

Φανταστικός Φώτης... :Wink:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μερικες φορες οταν το βαπορι αργει να φτασει στον προορισμο του ειναι ομορφο γιατι προλαβαινεις να δεις κατι το διαφορετικο απο τα κοινα δρομολογια. Ανατολικα του Ακρωτηριου  στις 30/4/2008 ειχε αργησει και το πρωτο φως της ημερας εδινε αξεχαστες εικονες. Αφιερωμενη σε οσους δεν το συμπαθουν, ισως τους γλυκανει λιγο.

Lissos_anatoli_iliou_30_4_2008.JPG

----------


## Speedkiller

> Μερικες φορες οταν το βαπορι αργει να φτασει στον προορισμο του ειναι ομορφο γιατι προλαβαινεις να δεις κατι το διαφορετικο απο τα κοινα δρομολογια. Ανατολικα του Ακρωτηριου  στις 30/4/2008 ειχε αργησει και το πρωτο φως της ημερας εδινε αξεχαστες εικονες. Αφιερωμενη σε οσους δεν το συμπαθουν, ισως τους γλυκανει λιγο.
> 
> Lissos_anatoli_iliou_30_4_2008.JPG



Πολύ ωραία φώτο αλλά δυστυχώς δε μας γλυκαίνει... :Razz:

----------


## DimitrisT

11/2 Το Λισσός μανουβράρει στο λιμάνι της Χίου.

----------


## vinman

*Πειραιάς 27 Σεπτεμβρίου 2009!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81665

----------


## helatros68

Το πλοιο στον Σαρωνικο λιγα λεπτα πριν (14.3.2010).

lissos 14.3.2010.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

¶φιξη του ΛΙΣΣΌΣ λόγω απεργίας προχτές την Παρασκευή προς ξημερώματα Σαββάτου στις 04:00 στο Λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης..
Για όλο το


και για ΌΛΟΥΣ τους fan του πλοίου και φυσικά για το Πλήρωμά του..

----------


## opelmanos

> ¶φιξη του ΛΙΣΣΌΣ λόγω απεργίας προχτές την Παρασκευή προς ξημερώματα Σαββάτου στις 04:00 στο Λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης..
> Για όλο το
> 
> 
> και για ΌΛΟΥΣ τους fan του πλοίου και φυσικά για το Πλήρωμά του..


Πώ πω!!! Χαράς την όρεξη που είχες ρε παιδάκι μου να σηκωθείς από το ζεστό κρεβάτι και τρέχεις στην υγρασία...H τρέλλα δεν πάει στα βουνά αλλά στην Θεσσαλόνίκη

----------


## dokimakos21

ΛΙΣΣΟΣ - Αναχωριση απο τον Πειραια...
P3040139.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Πώ πω!!! Χαράς την όρεξη που είχες ρε παιδάκι μου να σηκωθείς από το ζεστό κρεβάτι και τρέχεις στην υγρασία...H τρέλλα δεν πάει στα βουνά αλλά στην Θεσσαλόνίκη


Δεν σηκώθηκα από το κρεβάτι, αλλά από το τραπέζι του ρεμπετάδικου που ήμουν με καλή παρέα.... :Wink: 
Αφού κατέβασα τη μισή κάβα του μαγαζιού είπα να πάω να πάρω καθαρό οξυγόνο στο Λιμάνι.. :Razz:

----------


## vinman

*''Καλέ πρόσεχε λίγο.....''!!
Θα μας χαλάσεις το φανάρι..!!!
Για τον Trakman!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82140

----------


## Melis7

> *ΛΙΣΣΟΣ-Κατα την σημερινη του αναχωριση...!!*
> *Για τον Μανο φυσικα,τον Sylver23(καλο ταξιδι),Leo,Trakman,Thanasis89.!*
> P3040133.JPG


Φοβερή λήψη......... Μπράβο.....

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Μ. Παρασκευή χθες και το ΛΙΣΣΌΣ ήρθε κανονικά στην Θεσσαλονίκη για το δρομολογιό του.. 
Εννοείται ότι ήμουν εκεί μιας και που αλλού θα μπορούσα να ήμουν άλλωστε??:mrgreen:
Μαζί του ταξίδεψε μέχρι και τη Λήμνο συνοδεία μητρός και ο Γιαννάκης ο Giovanaut, τον οποίο τον είδα ελάχιστα, μιας και ήμουν λίγο στα χαμένα..

Δεν μου μένει τίποτα άλλο από το να σας ευχηθώ 
*Καλή Ανάσταση και Καλό Πάσχα 
και....
με το μαλακό τον οβελία αύριο παιδιά...:mrgreen:
*
*Αναχώρηση του ΛΙΣΣΌΣ από Θεσσαλονίκη...*

----------


## φανούλα

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ ¶κη!!! Καλή Ανάσταση και καλό Πάσχα και σε σένα αλλά και σε όλο το πλήρωμα του πλοίου :Razz: !!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Ευχαριστούμε πολύ ¶κη!!! Καλή Ανάσταση και καλό Πάσχα και σε σένα αλλά και σε όλο το πλήρωμα του πλοίου!!!


Να΄σαι καλά Φανούλα... :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

Nα ευχηθώ και εγώ με την σειρά μου ΚΑΛΗ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ σε όλους και με μέτρο άύριο τον Οβελία γιατί δεν κάνει να  πέσει απότομος στο στομάχι μετά από τόσες μέρες νηστείας...Φανούλα ¶κη και Σίσσυ :Wink:  δική σας!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82933

----------


## Giovanaut

ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ ΑΝΕΣΤΗ!

Οσα κι αν της εχουμε σουρει της γρια-ΛΙΣΣΟΥΣ, δεν παυει ακομα να μας χαριζει μεγαλες στιγμες απολαυσης...!!!

----------


## kapas

> ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ ΑΝΕΣΤΗ!
> 
> Οσα κι αν της εχουμε σουρει της γρια-ΛΙΣΣΟΥΣ, δεν παυει ακομα να μας χαριζει μεγαλες στιγμες απολαυσης...!!!


ακριβως οπως το ειπες...ολα τα εχει ακουσει η Λισσαρα! αλλα δεν πτοειται...μεχρι τον καιρο που τα αφεντικα της θα αποφασισουν οτι δεν κανει πλεον για τις γραμμες μας, θα συνεχιζει ακαθεκτη... και μαλλον αυτη η ωρα δεν ειναι και πολυ μακρυα... γι αυτο δεν θελω να ακουω γκρινιες!!! :Razz:

----------


## vinman

*...για όλους τους fun του πλοίου..!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83071

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Είναι καθοδόν για Μυτιλήνη όπου και θα αναχωρήσει το απόγευμα για Χίο Πειραιά και έτσι τελειώνει η Πασχαλινή του κρουαζιέρα..

----------


## nikosnasia

ΠΑΣΧΑ 2010 ΣΤΗ ΧΙΟ.
DSCN5870.JPG

DSCN5875.JPG

----------


## vinman

*Πάνω απο το Ιεράπετρα μεσημέρι Κυριακής 27 Σεπτεμβρίου 2009!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83170

----------


## sylver23

Κυριακή του Πάσχα ξημερώματα κατα το πέρασμα μου απο την χωρα πριν μπω στο στρατοπεδο ..
Για τον κυριο τρακμαν...

P4040904.jpg

----------


## Trakman

KAI Kυριακή του Πάσχα ΚΑΙ ξημέρωμα! Καλά το λέω εγώ ότι είσαι κρυφός φαν του...!! :Razz:  :Wink:  :Very Happy:  Thanks Sylver!!

----------


## Thanasis89

"Λισσάει" γι' αυτό Γιώργο !  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

Μα τι είναι αυτά που λέτε....
Εγω λισσαω για το λισσος??

Δευτέρα του Πάσχα....

P4051026.jpg

----------


## vinman

*...αναχώρηση με πολλά σεκλέτια στις 4 Μαρτίου...και τον Sylver23 onboard..!!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84906

----------


## kapas

> Μα τι είναι αυτά που λέτε....
> Εγω λισσαω για το λισσος??
> 
> Δευτέρα του Πάσχα....
> 
> P4051026.jpg


welcome to the club.... :Cool:

----------


## DimitrisT

Καλησπέρα σε όλο το Ναυτιλία.11/2 Είσοδος στο λιμάνι της Χίου.Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους vinman,sylver23,Trakman,Leo,Nikos Maroulis,Kapas,Akis Dionisis, giovanaut,opelmanos και φυσικά σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
DSCF4282.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Να'σαι καλά φίλε..
Nα ανταποδώσω κι εγώ με μία φωτογραφία του Πλοίου στο Λιμάνι της Λήμνου..

Για όλους τους φίλους του Πλοίου και για όλο το

----------


## douzoune

5,5 ώρες περίπου αργότερα στην Μυτιλήνη
Για τον Trakman...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85147

----------


## Trakman

> Καλησπέρα σε όλο το Ναυτιλία.11/2 Είσοδος στο λιμάνι της Χίου.Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους vinman,sylver23,Trakman,Leo,Nikos Maroulis,Kapas,Akis Dionisis, giovanaut,opelmanos και φυσικά σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> DSCF4282.jpg





> 5,5 ώρες περίπου αργότερα στην Μυτιλήνη
> Για τον Trakman...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85147


Να'στε καλά παιδιά!!! Μοναδικές ομορφιές από Χίο και Μυτιλήνη με ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου βαπόρια!!! Σας ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

μπραβο παιδια πολυ ωραιες οι φωτογραφιες σας,να ειστε καλα,*LISSOS FANS -PORTO SALONICO*

----------


## Giovanaut

> Καλησπέρα σε όλο το Ναυτιλία.11/2 Είσοδος στο λιμάνι της Χίου.Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους vinman,sylver23,Trakman,Leo,Nikos Maroulis,Kapas,Akis Dionisis, giovanaut,opelmanos και φυσικά σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> DSCF4282.jpg


ΛΙΣΣΟΣ-Εισοδος στο λιμανι της Μυρινας, το Καλοκαιρι που μας περασε...!!!

Για τους Trakman, kapas, Akis Dionisis, douzoune, DimitrisT και στον pontios thessaloniki που εδειξε σημαδια ζωης... :Wink: 

DSC01529.jpg

----------


## kapas

> ΛΙΣΣΟΣ-Εισοδος στο λιμανι της Μυρινας, το Καλοκαιρι που μας περασε...!!!
> 
> Για τους Trakman, kapas, Akis Dionisis, douzoune, DimitrisT και στον pontios thessaloniki που εδειξε σημαδια ζωης...
> 
> DSC01529.jpg


πολυ ομορφη φωτο.... :Cool:

----------


## opelmanos

Π΄ρίν κάποιες μέρες στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης.Ειδική αφιέρωση στον φίλο pontios με την ελπίδα να τον βλέπουμε ποιό συχνά στην παρέα μας  :Wink: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85189

----------


## konigi

Aρχίζει και ξανακοκκινίζει ή μου φαίνεται???? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

> Aρχίζει και ξανακοκκινίζει ή μου φαίνεται????


Για την ακρίβεια η προηγούμενη φωτογραφία τραβήχτηκε στις 3 Μαρτίου .
Αυτή εδώ το περασμένο καλοκαίρι κατά την είσοδο του στο λιμάνι .Αφιερωμενη σε εσένα τον ¶κη Δυονίση και στον CAPTAIN LIOLIO! :Wink: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85190

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Να σαι καλα Μανο αλλα γιατι Captain_Liolio και οχι Captain_Nionio;

----------


## opelmanos

Κάπποιες συνήθειες(κάπνισμα) δύσκολα κόβωνται για τα πλοία .... :Cool: Ας κοπούν τουλάχιστον από τους ανθρώπους κάτι θα είναι και αυτό..
Η παρακάτω φωτό είναι από την σημερινή αναχώρηση.Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στους Απόστολος ,Cpt Nionios ,Stefanos P και Κρυσταλλία .
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85353

----------


## Leo

Μάνο νόμίζω ότι είσαι ο πιο θεριακλής καπνιστής του φόρουμ, τα βαπόρια καπνίζουμε έτσι κι αλλιώς τι να κάνουμε τώρα. Και καπνίζουνε όλα όταν μανουβράρουνε αλλά και με την κάπνα στα φουγάρα ωραία είναι.

----------


## dokimakos21

_ΛΙΣΣΟΣ-Αναχωριση απο τον Πειραια...!_
P3040139.jpg

----------


## zozef

Καπου στον Σαρωνικο
P3280021NA.JPG

----------


## giorgos....

*ξημερώματα έξω απο τον Πειραιά..*
για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου..
P8020111.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Μάνο νόμίζω ότι είσαι ο πιο θεριακλής καπνιστής του φόρουμ, τα βαπόρια καπνίζουμε έτσι κι αλλιώς τι να κάνουμε τώρα. Και καπνίζουνε όλα όταν μανουβράρουνε αλλά και με την κάπνα στα φουγάρα ωραία είναι.


 Μόνο η Σαπφάρα δεν κάπνιζε καθόλου !! :Cool:

----------


## Nikos_V

Το Λισσος εν πλω........
Για Kapas,Giovanaut,pontios thessaloniki,Trakman,douzoune,Akis Dionisis,opelmanos,Sylver23,dokimakos21,vinman,zoz  ef,giorgos....,captain Nionios,Thanasis89,φανουλα....... :Very Happy: 

P3180087.JPG

----------


## Trakman

Νομίζω ότι το πλοίο θα είναι πολύ χαρούμενο σήμερα, είδαμε απίθανες φωτογραφίες!!!!! :Very Happy:  Μπράβο, να'στε καλά όλοι παιδιά!!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Νομίζω ότι το πλοίο θα είναι πολύ χαρούμενο σήμερα, είδαμε απίθανες φωτογραφίες!!!!! Μπράβο, να'στε καλά όλοι παιδιά!!!!


Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με τον Trakman..  
@Nikos_V *Φ Ο Β Ε Ρ Η* η φωτογραφία σου!!!

----------


## dokimakos21

ΛΙΣΣΟΣ-Σημερινη καθυστεριμενη αναχωριση απο τον Πειραια...!!!
Για τους Trakman,Nikos V,giorgos...,opelmanos,Leo,Vinman,Thanasis89,Apost  olos...! :Razz: 
P4180439.jpg

----------


## kythnos

Να ρωτήσω ρε παιδιά γιατί το λυσσός "καπνίζει" τόσο πολύ???Είναι θέμα καυσίμου, συντήρισης των μηχανών ή κάτι άλλο??? :Confused:

----------


## diagoras

> ΛΙΣΣΟΣ-Σημερινη καθυστεριμενη αναχωριση απο τον Πειραια...!!!
> Για τους Trakman,Nikos V,giorgos...,opelmanos,Leo,Vinman,Thanasis89,Apost  olos...!
> P4180439.jpg


 Φωτη εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια.ΜΙα παρατηρηση μονο.Το σινιαλο της ΑΝΕΚ που μοιαζει με πλαγιο παραλληλογραμο δεν ηταν πιο ψηλο???

----------


## giorgosss

Σωστή η παρατήρησή σου φίλε diagoras έχεις δίκιο έφτανε και ξεπέρναγε τα πλαίνα ανοίγματα του πάνω γκαράζ του πλοίου, όπως άλλωστε φαίνεται και απο άλλες φωτογραφίες στην προηγούμενη σελίδα. Το πότε και το γιατί έγινε αυτή η αλλαγή (παρόλο που δεν είναι και κάτι σημαντικό) ίσως το ξέρει κάποιος.

----------


## sylver23

> ΛΙΣΣΟΣ-Σημερινη καθυστεριμενη αναχωριση απο τον Πειραια...!!!
> Για τους Trakman,Nikos V,giorgos...,opelmanos,Leo,Vinman,Thanasis89,Apost  olos...!
> P4180439.jpg





> Να ρωτήσω ρε παιδιά γιατί το λυσσός "καπνίζει" τόσο πολύ???Είναι θέμα καυσίμου, συντήρισης των μηχανών ή κάτι άλλο???


Φώτη μπας και το είδες όταν ξεκίνησε το τι έβγαλε??
Εγω δεν το δα απλά αλλά κοντέψαμε να ψοφήσουμε όλοι οι πελάτες της καφετέριας στο λιοντάρι...

Και για του λόγου το αληθές.....
υ.γ οπελμανος ελπιζω να την ευχαριστηθεις την φώτο

18042010072.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

Τα ειδα Συλβεστρο παναγια μου και χριστε μου....!!
P4180434.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Sylver24 + dokimakos22 ,Λεό  :Wink: δική σας .Ποιό άκαπνο αυτή τη φορά
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85562

----------


## giorgos....

να είστε καλα παιδιά.. πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες όλων σας....

----------


## orisibios

Συννεφιασε ο Πειραιας :Razz: 
Ετσι καπνιζουν οταν κανουν μανουβρες ή οταν ''ανοιγουν'' βγαινοντας απο το λιμανι..
Ε λιγο παραπανω το λισσος που ειναι ελαχιστα γέρικο.

----------


## Giovanaut

> Το Λισσος εν πλω........
> Για Kapas,Giovanaut,pontios thessaloniki,Trakman,douzoune,Akis Dionisis,opelmanos,Sylver23,dokimakos21,vinman,zoz  ef,giorgos....,captain Nionios,Thanasis89,φανουλα.......
> 
> P3180087.JPG


Νικο ειναι πανεμορφη, σ' ευχαριστω πολυ....!!!!

----------


## vinman

*Για τον Trakman!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85636

----------


## Trakman

Φώτο καρτ-ποστάλ!! ¶ψογος και πάλι Μάνο, σε ευχαριστώ!!! :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*Σήμερα είναι μία μέρα με ευχάριστες ειδήσεις και για έναν άλλο καλό φίλο...τον Trakman!!
Γιώργο θα ήθελα να σου δώσω πολλά συγχαρητήρια για το πτυχίο σου και θα ήθελα να σου ευχηθώ καλή σταδιοδρομία σε ότι και αν αποφασίσεις να κάνεις στο μέλλον!!
Πάντα άξιος και πάντα επιτυχίες!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85784

----------


## DimitrisT

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά φίλε Γιώργο(Trakman),να χαίρεσαι τη γιορτή σου και οτι επιθυμείς να πραγματοποιειθεί.
Σημερινή αναχώρηση του πλοίου από το λιμάνι της Χίου.
DSCF4187.jpg
Αφιερωμένη στον εορτάζοντα Trakman

----------


## Trakman

Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία φίλε Δημήτρη!!!! Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές σου!!!!! 
Καθημερινά μας έχεις όλο και κάτι υπέροχο από τη Χίο!!! Βαπόρια, ηλιοβασιλέματα... Να'σαι πάντα καλά!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Γιώργο (Trakman), Χρόνια σου Πολλά! Ότι επιθυμείς, με υγεία πάνω απ' όλα!!Σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα! Για σένα μία φωτογραφία του αγαπημένου σου Λισσός..!
Χρόνια Πολλά και πάλι!*
P7122832.JPG

----------


## Trakman

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιάννη για την όμορφη αφιέρωση του αγαπημένου μου βαποριού!! Να'σαι καλά, σου εύχομαι το καλύτερο!!! :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο Τράκμαν και στους Γιώργηδες του φόρουμ που γιορτάζουν .Να στε καλά και πάντα υγεία και χαρές στην ζωή σας.
Το Λισσός μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης σήμερα το μεσημέρι
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86253

----------


## AegeanIslands

Το _ΛΙΣΣΟΣ_ με καυσιμο Low Sulphur 0.01 :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

> Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο Τράκμαν και στους Γιώργηδες του φόρουμ που γιορτάζουν .Να στε καλά και πάντα υγεία και χαρές στην ζωή σας.
> Το Λισσός μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης σήμερα το μεσημέρι
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86253


Να'σαι και συ πάντα καλά Μάνο!!! Σ'ευχαριστώ για την όμορφη αφιέρωση!!! :Wink:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Μετά από Νυχτερινή Έξοδο, πήγαμε και είπαμε Καλημέρα στο ΛΙΣΣΌΣ και στο Πλήρωμά του, που έφτασε Θεσσαλονίκη στις 04:40.
Σημερινή πρωινή πρωινή (κάπου στις 06:20) Αναχώρηση Από Θεσσαλονίκη...
Για όλους τους fan του καραβιού 
σε όλο το 


και σε κάποιον που του αρέσουν τα... "ντουμάνια"..

----------


## opelmanos

> Μετά από Νυχτερινή Έξοδο, πήγαμε και είπαμε Καλημέρα στο ΛΙΣΣΌΣ και στο Πλήρωμά του, που έφτασε Θεσσαλονίκη στις 04:40.
> Σημερινή πρωινή πρωινή (κάπου στις 06:20) Αναχώρηση Από Θεσσαλονίκη...
> Για όλους τους fan του καραβιού 
> σε όλο το 
> 
> 
> και σε κάποιον που του αρέσουν τα... "ντουμάνια"..


Σ ευχαριστώ φίλε ¶κη για τίς φωτο !Είπα και εγώ δεν θα έβγενες για έξοδο ? :-o
Η φωτό δική σου 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86428

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Βγήκα βγήκα... Κάθε φορά που αργεί να μας έρθει, πάω πρώτα για κάαααανα ποτό και μετά πάμε για καφέ.. :Wink:

----------


## M.D.I

> Το _ΛΙΣΣΟΣ_ με καυσιμο Low Sulphur 0.01


 Δεν εχουν μηδενισει ακομα,ειναι στο ''κρατει''.Αρα δεν εχει γινει και ''αναποδα η δεξια''.Γιατι μολις παρει φιλε,τυφλα να 'χει το ηφαιστειο και η σκονιτσα του.

----------


## opelmanos

> Δεν εχουν μηδενισει ακομα,ειναι στο ''κρατει''.Αρα δεν εχει γινει και ''αναποδα η δεξια''.Γιατι μολις παρει φιλε,τυφλα να 'χει το ηφαιστειο και η σκονιτσα του.


Φίλε M.D.I και ¶κις Διονύσης η φωτό δική σας .Προχτές με την άφιξη του στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης μετά την απεργία
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86598

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Γεια σου ρε Μάνο με τις φώτος σου!!!  :Cool:

----------


## M.D.I

> Φίλε M.D.I και ¶κις Διονύσης η φωτό δική σας .Προχτές με την άφιξη του στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης μετά την απεργία
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86598


 Και εδω,ειναι ''κρατει'' οι κυριες μηχανες.Φαινεται μονο λιγος καπνος απο τις ηλεκτρομηχανες.Οποιος βγαλει φωτο με το περισσοτερο ντουμανι κερδιζει κρουαζιερα στο Β.Α Αιγαιο.

----------


## opelmanos

> Και εδω,ειναι ''κρατει'' οι κυριες μηχανες.Φαινεται μονο λιγος καπνος απο τις ηλεκτρομηχανες.Οποιος βγαλει φωτο με το περισσοτερο ντουμανι κερδιζει κρουαζιερα στο Β.Α Αιγαιο.


Φίλε Μ.D.I ρίξε μια ματιά φωτο1 φωτο2 φωτο3 φωτο4 
¶ΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86759

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΛΙΣΣΟΣ -Αναχωριση απο τον Πειραια...!*
*Για τους Trakman,opelmanos,M.D.I*
P4180441.jpg

----------


## M.D.I

> Φίλε Μ.D.I ρίξε μια ματιά φωτο1 φωτο2 φωτο3 φωτο4 
> ¶ΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86759


Χαιρομαι που εχετε ετοιμες φωτο-ντοκουμεντα,αρα εχετε ανακλαστικα.Για τους ''μπαφους'',τι να πουμε?Τα αρσενικα καραβια ''καπνιζουνε''.Καλημερα σε ολους.

----------


## opelmanos

> Χαιρομαι που εχετε ετοιμες φωτο-ντοκουμεντα,αρα εχετε ανακλαστικα.Για τους ''μπαφους'',τι να πουμε?Τα αρσενικα καραβια ''καπνιζουνε''.Καλημερα σε ολους.


Tην Κρουαζιέρα όμως την κέρδισα,  η πρέπει να κάνω και άλλες θυσίες ? :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

Για τους φίλους Trakman,opelmanos,Dimitris T και M.D.I.!
Σημερινή είσοδος του πλοίου στον Πειραιά!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86949

----------


## vinman

*...πριν όμως μπεί στο λιμάνι περίμενε κι αυτό καρτερικά την σειρά του με τον χαμό που γινόταν εχθές...!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87129

----------


## captain

:shock:..Σύμβαση με τους γλάρους έχεις..... :Razz: .....??
(Σχολιασμός φωτογραφίας..νομίζω περιτός...)

----------


## nickosps

Κι εδώ και παντού ο Μάνος έχει δώσει ρεσιτάλ φωτογραφίας! Δεν χρειάζεται να πω τίποτα άλλο!

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους nickosps,Captain,Tasos@@@,Κάρολος,TSS APOLLON,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,BULKERMAN...αλλά και στον μεγάλο θαυμαστή του Trakman!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87210

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΛΙΣΣΟΣ-Αναχωριση απο τον Πειραια...!*
*Για ολους εσας...!*
*P3040130.jpg*

----------


## Trakman

> *Για τους φίλους  nickosps,Captain,Tasos@@@,Κάρολος,TSS APOLLON,Nissos  Mykonos,diagoras,BULKERMAN...αλλά και στον μεγάλο θαυμαστή του Trakman!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87210



Το βαπόρι (κι εγώ!! :Very Happy: ) πρέπει να'ναι πολύ χαρούμενο, το έχεις τιμήσει δεόντως!!! Σ'ευχαριστώ Μάνο!!! :Wink:

----------


## diagoras

> *Για τους φίλους nickosps,Captain,Tasos@@@,Κάρολος,TSS APOLLON,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,BULKERMAN...αλλά και στον μεγάλο θαυμαστή του Trakman!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87210


 Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια του βαποριου.Ευχαριστω Μανωλη

----------


## opelmanos

Πολύ ωραίες φωτό Φώτη και Vinman!

----------


## captain

> *Για τους φίλους nickosps,Captain,Tasos@@@,Κάρολος,TSS APOLLON,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,BULKERMAN...αλλά και στον μεγάλο θαυμαστή του Trakman!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87210


Έρε τι έγινε προχθες το πρωί.... :Smile:  :Very Happy: Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!Συνέχισε... :Wink: ..

----------


## captain

> *Για τους φίλους nickosps,Captain,Tasos@@@,Κάρολος,TSS APOLLON,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,BULKERMAN...αλλά και στον μεγάλο θαυμαστή του Trakman!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87210


Έρε τι έγινε προχθές το πρωί..:-D :Razz: Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!Συνέχισε φίλε Vinman.. :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*...μανούβρα με τον γλάρο να παρακολουθεί τις κινήσεις του καπετάνιου πάνω απο τη γέφυρα...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87352

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Γι'αυτό το γουστάρω αυτό το πλοίο... Ξέρει να κόβει δρόμο...

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους Trakman,Dimitris T,Giovanaut!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88750

----------


## Giovanaut

Μαζι με τις ευχαριστειες μου, πρωϊνη αναχωρηση του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ το Σαββατο 24/04 απο τη Θεσσαλονικη, για τον vinman...!!!

DSC03660.jpg

DSC03667.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Σημερινη αναχωρηση του βαπορα 
341.JPG 
Αφιερωμενη στους giovanaut,vinman,dimitrisT,trakman και σε ολους τους φαν του πλοιου

----------


## gpap2006

Την ερχόμενη Κυριακή 16 Μαίου δένει για δεξαμενή. Θα επανέλθει στα δρομολόγια την Πέμπτη 20 Μαίου και δεν προβλέπεται αντικαταστάτης για τα 2 δρομολόγια που θα χάσει.

----------


## Giovanaut

Αλλη μια απο την ιδια μερα για σενα συνονοματε (diagoras)....!!!!

DSC03675.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gi...6465989&ref=ts

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΛΙΣΣΟΣ -Σημερα εξω απο τον Πειραια...!*
*P5131404.jpg*

----------


## leonidas

Το ελικοδρόμιο του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ  :Very Happy: 

DSCN0120.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

_ΛΙΣΣΟΣ_
*Για τον Trakman και τον Leo...!*
P5131406.jpg

----------


## konigi

> Την ερχόμενη Κυριακή 16 Μαίου δένει για δεξαμενή. Θα επανέλθει στα δρομολόγια την Πέμπτη 20 Μαίου και δεν προβλέπεται αντικαταστάτης για τα 2 δρομολόγια που θα χάσει.


Μακάρι να δώ ξανά κεραμυδί τα ύφαλα του.
Έτσι και αλλίως μάλλον και το ίδιο το πλοίο αυτό θέλει....
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=49

----------


## Giovanaut

> Μακάρι να δώ ξανά κεραμυδί τα ύφαλα του.
> Έτσι και αλλίως μάλλον και το ίδιο το πλοίο αυτό θέλει....
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=49


Κι ομως το πλοιο δεν θελει τα κεραμυδι αλλα το ασπρο...!!!

Συγκεκριμενα μεχρι την επιφανεια της θαλασσας ασπρο και χαμηλοτερα μπλε...!!!

Και περσυ στον δεξαμενισμο αυτη η οδηγια ειχε δοθει αλλα το μπλε εφτασε μεχρι το ζωναρι, πραγμα που ελπιζω να μην γινει και φετος...!!!

----------


## konigi

Έτσι όπως λες ήταν όταν είχε ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια Πάτρα Ανκώνα το 89 με την διαφορά ότι είχε κόκκινα ύφαλα.

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Κι ομως το πλοιο δεν θελει τα κεραμυδι αλλα το ασπρο...!!!
> 
> Συγκεκριμενα μεχρι την επιφανεια της θαλασσας ασπρο και χαμηλοτερα μπλε...!!!
> 
> Και περσυ στον δεξαμενισμο αυτη η οδηγια ειχε δοθει αλλα το μπλε εφτασε μεχρι το ζωναρι, πραγμα που ελπιζω να μην γινει και φετος...!!!


Η εικονα του πλοιου λογω εντονης Σιμοτητας θα βελτιωθει σε μεγαλο βαθμο.Μακαρι να υλοποιηθει η οδηγια και να απολαυσουμε το αποτελεσμα!

----------


## Giovanaut

Ας ελπισουμε...!!!

Το πλοιο μας αφησε σημερα στη 01.00 και την επομενη φορα που θα μας ερθει, θα ειναι ανανεωμενο...!!!
Καλο δεξαμενισμο.... :Very Happy:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Eν αναμονή λοιπόν μέχρι την επόμενη βδομάδα να το δούμε φρεσκοβαμένο κτλ...
Χθεσινή Αναχώρηση..

----------


## Leo

Ξεκινήσαμε για τον κόλπο των θαυμάτων, όπου θα το δούμε σε λίγη ώρα στα Ναυπηγεία της Ελευσίνας για την καθιερωμένη ετήσια επιθεώρηση του.

----------


## Giovanaut

Με το καλο...!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Πήγε κανένας να το φωτογραφίσει??
Μπααα ΔΕΝ βλέπω κίνηση..

----------


## Leo

Η επιστροφή ? Όχι .... πήγε στον ντόκο και τελικά πήρε φόρα και έρχεται στον Πειραιά.

lissos.JPG

----------


## Amorgos66

Τεταρτη 19-5-2010....ετοιμο ξανα για  δράση.....!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ετοιμος για δράση και πάλι, ο ακούραστος εργάτης που συνδέει τον Πειραιά με το Β.Α. Αιγαίο, μόνο που έμεινε άβαφος απ'ότι παρατηρώ.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DeepBlue

Αναχώρηση απο Πειραιά λίγες μέρες πρίν το δεξαμενισμό του.Για τον Leo και όλους τους φίλους του Ιάπωνα... P1020834.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Πήρε τα πάνω του "εργαλείο" πηγαίνοντας με 18,2 kn... (έκανα και ομοιοκαταλιξία..:mrgreen :Smile: 



¶ντε και θα το περιμένουμε Σαλόνικα την ώρα που θα'ρθεί, με τα ποτά στο χέρι σε κάνα μπαράκι της Παραλιακής... :Wink:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Κι αφού το είδαμε πίνοντας το ποτάκι μας να πλησιάζει στη Θεσσαλονίκη,
πήραμε καφέ και μπουγάτσα και πήγαμε να το υποδεχτούμε στις 03:30 στο Λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης...
Ο καιρός? Μια ψιχάλιζε, μία έβρεχε.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Αναχώρησε από Θεσ/νίκη περίπου στις 05:10 πέρνοντας μαζί του και τον Giovanaut για Λήμνο..
Σ'αυτό το δρομολόγιο βέβαια πήρε κι ένα διαφορετικό όχημα από τα συνηθησμένα..




See you next Friday...

----------


## kapas

> Κι αφού το είδαμε πίνοντας το ποτάκι μας να πλησιάζει στη Θεσσαλονίκη,
> πήραμε καφέ και μπουγάτσα και πήγαμε να το υποδεχτούμε στις 03:30 στο Λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης...
> Ο καιρός? Μια ψιχάλιζε, μία έβρεχε..
> Αναχώρησε από Θεσ/νίκη περίπου στις 05:10 πέρνοντας μαζί του και τον Giovanaut για Λήμνο..
> Σ'αυτό το δρομολόγιο βέβαια πήρε κι ένα διαφορετικό όχημα από τα συνηθησμένα..
> 
> See you next Friday...


εγδαρε και το γκαραζ με της εριπηστριες.....

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Όχι δεν τις έγδαρε.. Ήταν λαστιχένιες..

----------


## vinman

*Eίσοδος στον Πειραιά στις 27 Απριλίου!
Για τους φίλους Trakman,Apostolos,Akis Dionisis,Opelmanos,DimitrisT,Giovanaut!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91148

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Vinman ζωγραφίζεις στο φόρουμ με τις φωτογραφίες σου..!!! :Wink: 

Να ανταποδώσω κι εγώ με μία φώτο με το ΛΙΣΣΌΣ στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης παρέα με το ΜΥΤΙΛΉΝΗ!!! 
Για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου και για το πλήρωμά του!!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Πότε ήρθες από τα μέρη μας και δεν ειδοποίησες?

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Πότε ήρθες από τα μέρη μας και δεν ειδοποίησες?


Είχες φύγει να δεις τον Παναθηναικό εσύ..
Για θυμίσου...

----------


## opelmanos

> Είχες φύγει να δεις τον Παναθηναικό εσύ..
> Για θυμίσου...


Α άσε μην μου το θυμίζεις άσχημες μέρες αυτές ! :Sad: 
Όσο για το πλοίο σήμερα που το είδα στο λιμάνι εξωτερικά είναι χάλια τι θέλω να πω :Σκουριές τρεξίματα και κάπαλα από τα προχειροβαψίματα και τα μπαλώματα έχουν κάνει έντονη την εμφανιση τους ,τα ύφαλα σε καλή σχετικά κατάσταση αλλά είπαμε όταν βγαίνουν τα πλοία για ετήσια πρέπει να γίνεται ολική αμμοβολή αστάρωμα και βάψιμο ώστε να γίνεται  καθρέφτης και να κρατιέται σε άριστη κατάσταση για πολύ καιρό.Κατα την διάρκεια των δρομολογίων να μην πέφτει ούτε πινελιά.Μόνο πλύσιμο με γλυκό νερό και σκουπίσματα των καταστρωμάτων να γίνονται.Τα υπόλοιπα μια και καλή στην επισκευή.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Μόνο από κάτω βάφτηκε.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Λεφτά ΓΙΟΚ! Για μπογές..

----------


## Giovanaut

Για τον vinman και την πολυ καλη δουλεια του, αλλα και για ολους εσας που τουτο το σκαρι εχει κατι να σας πει....!!!!

Αναχωρηση της "Κυριας" απο την λατρεμενη Μυρινα του Βορα, το Σαββατο που μας περασε για Μ-Χ-Πειραια...!!! 
Φυσικα αφιερωμενη και στο παντα φιλοξενο και φιλικο πληρωμα της...!!!

DSC03979.jpg

DSC03980.jpg

DSC03983.jpg

DSC03987.jpg

DSC03991.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

*To LISSOS ταχύπλοο!!! *

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Για τον vinman και την πολυ καλη δουλεια του, αλλα και για ολους εσας που τουτο το σκαρι εχει κατι να σας πει....!!!!
> 
> Αναχωρηση της "Κυριας" απο την λατρεμενη Μυρινα του Βορα, το Σαββατο που μας περασε για Μ-Χ-Πειραια...!!! 
> Φυσικα αφιερωμενη και στο παντα φιλοξενο και φιλικο πληρωμα της...!!!
> 
> DSC03979.jpg
> 
> DSC03980.jpg
> 
> ...


Πολυ ομορφες και ιδιαιτερες!!! Να σαι καλα!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

> Πολυ ομορφες και ιδιαιτερες!!! Να σαι καλα!!!


Σ' ευχαριστω πολυ.....!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Για σενα Nionio....!!!

DSC03992.jpg

----------


## douzoune

Λισσός στην Θεσσαλονίκη χτες το βράδυ...
Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά στην όμορφη παρέα στον καταπέλτη λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση!!!
Επίσης αφιερωμένες στους φίλους Leo, Trakman, Maroulis Nikos, mastrokostas, sylver24,Nikos_V, opelmanos, Nissos Mykonos, vinman, thanasis89, dokimakos21, diagoras και όλους τους φίλους που πιθανόν να ξέχασα!
10 παρά τέταρτο πέρασε τα φανάρια του λιμανιού
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91540
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91541
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91542
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91543
και η αναχώρηση...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91544

----------


## Giovanaut

> Λισσός στην Θεσσαλονίκη χτες το βράδυ...
> Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά στην όμορφη παρέα στον καταπέλτη λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση!!!
> Επίσης αφιερωμένες στους φίλους Leo, Trakman, Maroulis Nikos, mastrokostas, sylver24, opelmanos, Nissos Mykonos, vinman, thanasis89, dokimakos21, diagoras και όλους τους φίλους που πιθανόν να ξέχασα!
> 10 παρά τέταρτο πέρασε τα φανάρια του λιμανιού
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91540
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91541
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91542
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91543
> και η αναχώρηση...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91544


Ολες ομορφες αλλα, ειδικα η τριτη και η τεταρτη ειναι αψογες.... :Wink: 
Να εισαι καλα και να μας ξαναρθεις.....!!!!

Το βαπορι και το πληρωμα του χαιρει μεγαλης συμπαθειας και εκτιμησης απο τους ανταποκριτες του Βορα...!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Δημήτρη ! Είναι όλες υπέροχες οι λήψεις σου ! Να είσαι καλά !  :Wink:

----------


## diagoras

Ομορφες ληψεις Δημητρη.Σε ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## opelmanos

Σήμερα το πλοίο έδεσε επιτέλους σε μια άλλη θέση από τις συνηθισμένες από το κολυμβιτήριο μεριά.Το πλήρωμα πάντως εργαζόταν με σκαλωσιά όπως φαίνεται στην φωτό αλλά και πλύσιμο του γκαράζ !
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91873
Υ.Γ Οποιος μπορεί ας μου πεί λίγο αν ποιότητα της φωτό που ανέβασα είναι θολή ?

----------


## gtogias

> Σήμερα το πλοίο έδεσε επιτέλους σε μια άλλη θέση από τις συνηθισμένες από το κολυμβιτήριο μεριά.Το πλήρωμα πάντως εργαζόταν με σκαλωσιά όπως φαίνεται στην φωτό αλλά και πλύσιμο του γκαράζ !
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91873
> Υ.Γ Οποιος μπορεί ας μου πεί λίγο αν ποιότητα της φωτό που ανέβασα είναι θολή ?


Πολύ καλή είναι, ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## gnikles

> Σήμερα το πλοίο έδεσε επιτέλους σε μια άλλη θέση από τις συνηθισμένες από το κολυμβιτήριο μεριά.Το πλήρωμα πάντως εργαζόταν με σκαλωσιά όπως φαίνεται στην φωτό αλλά και πλύσιμο του γκαράζ !
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91873
> Υ.Γ Οποιος μπορεί ας μου πεί λίγο αν ποιότητα της φωτό που ανέβασα είναι θολή ?


 ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ ΕΝΑΙ ΜΑΝΟ!!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

Μυτιλήνη 31/5/2010. ΄Ωρα 19 :35. Απογόρευση απόπλου του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ από απεργούς.

----------


## opelmanos

Kαι από μία άλλη οπτική γωνιά

----------


## opelmanos

Και μία κατάπλωρη από το φανάρι!!Δυστιχώς οι Λιμενικοί δεν με αφήσαν να το φωτογραφίσω κατάπλωρα από το τελωνείο παρόλο που τους ρώτησα με ευγενικό τρόπο!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91917
Χαρισμένη στους φίλους douzoune ,Apostolos,M.D.I .Ακης Δυονήσης,Giovanaut,Nionios

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Λισσός στην Θεσσαλονίκη χτες το βράδυ...


*Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!! Οι φωτογραφίες σου είναι υπέροχες!!*

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Και μία κατάπλωρη από το φανάρι!!Δυστιχώς οι Λιμενικοί δεν με αφήσαν να το φωτογραφίσω κατάπλωρα από το τελωνείο παρόλο που τους ρώτησα με ευγενικό τρόπο!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91917
> Χαρισμένη στους φίλους douzoune ,Apostolos,M.D.I .Ακης Δυονήσης,Giovanaut,Nionios


Ωραίος ο Μάνος..

----------


## Giovanaut

> Και μία κατάπλωρη από το φανάρι!!Δυστιχώς οι Λιμενικοί δεν με αφήσαν να το φωτογραφίσω κατάπλωρα από το τελωνείο παρόλο που τους ρώτησα με ευγενικό τρόπο!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91917
> Χαρισμένη στους φίλους douzoune ,Apostolos,M.D.I .Ακης Δυονήσης,Giovanaut,Nionios


Ευχαριστουμε για τη σπανια καταπλωρη...!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Έχω μια απόρία:Γιατί το υφαλόχρωμα του Λισσός είναι μπλέ ενώ στα άλλα πλοία της Ανέκ είναι κεραμιδί?Επίσης στα άλλα πλοία υπάρχουν και ανάγλυφα με το όνομα κάθε πλοίο και στην πρύμη και στην πλώρη ενώ στο Λισσός αφαιρέθηκαν πέρυσι.Υπάρχει κάποιος συγκεκριμένος λόγος που εφαρμόζουν μόνο σε αυτό το πλοίο πράγματα διαφορετικά από τα άλλα?Πάντως ποιό όμορφο και original ήταν με τα παλιά του χρώματα παρά με τα μπλέ.

----------


## vinman

*Μήνυση πλοιάρχου σε συνδικαλιστές προκαλεί ..."τρικυμία"
Τετάρτη, 2 Ιουνίου 2010* 



Μήνυση κατέθεσε ο πλοίαρχος του Λισσός σε βάρος απεργών με αποτέλεσμα να γίνουν συλλήψεις κατά την αυτόφωρη διαδικασία. Για το θέμα αυτό η ΠΝΟ εξέδωσε την ακόλουθη ανακοίνωση:

«Η Διοίκηση της ΠΝΟ κατά την σημερινή έκτακτη Συνεδρίασή της, ασχολήθηκε δια μακρών με την εκτίμηση των αποτελεσμάτων της 24ωρης Πανελλαδικής απεργίας της Ομοσπονδίας (31-5-2010) και ενημερώθηκε για τα όσα απαράδεκτα από κάθε πλευρά συνέβησαν χθες στην Μυτιλήνη με συλλήψεις και διώξεις σε βάρος του Προέδρου του Εργατικού Κέντρου Λέσβου, του Προέδρου της Ομοσπονδίας Επαγγελματοβιοτεχνών της Μυτιλήνης και άλλων συνδικαλιστών που συμμετείχαν στην περιφρούρηση της παραπάνω απεργίας. 

Ύστερα από μήνυση του Πλοιάρχου του πλοίου «ΛΙΣΣΟΣ», εναντίον των παραπάνω, όργανα του Λιμενικού, με εντολή Εισαγγελέα, τους συνέλαβαν με την κατηγορία της παρακώλυσης συγκοινωνιών και τους οδήγησαν στο Λιμεναρχείο του νησιού.

Η Διοίκηση της ΠΝΟ κατεδίκασε ομόφωνα τις παραπάνω τακτικές και ενέργειες με αφετηρία την παραπάνω αντιδεοντολογική συμπεριφορά του Πλοιάρχου ως απαράδεκτες, οι οποίες βάλλουν ευθέως κατά των θεμελιωδών και συνταγματικά κατοχυρωμένων συνδικαλιστικών ελευθεριών και για τον επί πλέον λόγο ότι η απεργία της 31-5-2010 ήταν καθ΄όλα νόμιμη και είχε προκήρυχθεί από την ανώτατη συνδικαλιστική οργάνωση των Ελλήνων ναυτεργατών, την ΠΝΟ και γνωστοποιηθεί στα πλαίσια των όσων ορίζουν οι σχετικές διατάξεις νόμων. 

Η ΠΝΟ δηλώνει προς κάθε κατεύθυνση ότι είναι αποφασισμένη να υπερασπισθεί στο ακέραιο το αναφαίρετο και αναπαλλοτρίωτο δικαίωμα των Ελλήνων ναυτεργατών για απεργία, όταν μάλιστα η Ομοσπονδία έχει αποδείξει ότι τηρεί με σοβαρότητα και κατά γράμμα τις επιταγές των νόμων και απαιτεί να αντιμετωπίζεται με ανάλογη συμπεριφορά από όλους».

Πηγή: http://www.marinews.gr/pub/Category....ontentid=11957

**....Απο μένα συγχαρητήρια στον πλοίαρχο του Λισσός για αυτήν του την κίνηση....δεν μπορεί μια ζωή μία χούφτα κατευθυνόμενοι άνθρωποι να κάνουν πάντα κακό στο υπόλοιπο κοινωνικό σύνολο....
Όσο για την Π.Ν.Ο.,τρία πουλάκια κάθονται όπως συνήθως....
Τώρα μπορείτε ελεύθερα να πέσετε να με φάτε οι διαφωνούντες...*

----------


## Νικόλας

εγώ δεν θα μπω στο τρυπάκι να πω αν έκανε η δεν έκανε καλά ..
εγώ θα ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο
έτσι τους ήρθε και έκαναν απεργία?ξυπνήσαν μια μέρα και λένε πως θα περάσει σήμερα η μέρα ας κάνουμε μια απεργία?
εγω δεν μπορώ να κρίνω κανέναν δεν είμουν εκεί και δεν ξέρω απλά αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου

----------


## MILTIADIS

> **....Απο μένα συγχαρητήρια στον πλοίαρχο του Λισσός για αυτήν του την κίνηση....δεν μπορεί μια ζωή μία χούφτα κατευθυνόμενοι άνθρωποι να κάνουν πάντα κακό στο υπόλοιπο κοινωνικό σύνολο....*
> *Όσο για την Π.Ν.Ο.,τρία πουλάκια κάθονται όπως συνήθως....*
> *Τώρα μπορείτε ελεύθερα να πέσετε να με φάτε οι διαφωνούντες...*


Και τα δικα μου συγχαρτηρια στον πλοιαρχο επισης!!!!Σεβομαι τους αγωνες των ναυτικων,*αρκει να ειναι πραγματι των ναυτικων*!Ετυχε στην απεργια της 20ης Μαιου να βρισκομαι στον Πειραια εχοντας προγραματισει ταξιδι για κρητη με το ΚΝΩΣΟΣ και ειχα κατεβει απο τις 20.00 στο λιμανι,εκανα μια βολτα απο το υπουργειο εως την προβλητα που δενουν τα ΚΡΗΤΗ και τι αντικρισα??ναυτεργατες??ΟΧΙ σε καθε καταπελτη πλοιου υπηρχαν 5-6 φοιτητες μελη γνωστου κομματος,που ουδεμια σχεση ειχαν με το ναυτεργατικο σωματειο.
Και ενταξει να κανεις απεργια,δικαιωμα κεκτημενο ειναι.Τον κοσμο που περιμενει εξω απο τα πλοια δεν τον σκεφτονται?θυμαμαι χαρακτηριστικα οτι εκεινη την μερα εβρεχε και εξω απο το κνωσος περιμεναν τουλαχιστον 500 ατομα ιδια εικονα και σε ολα τα κρητικα πλοια και στο λισσος,με σακουλες στα κεφαλια μιας και δεν εχει ουτε στεγαστρα ο πειραιας :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ,και το αποκορυφωμα ηταν η λιποθυμια ενος γεροντα 80 ετων ο οποιος διακομιστηκε με ασθενοφορο στο νοσοκομειο απο την πολυωρη αναμονη.Ηταν ορθιος στη βροχη για 2,5 ωρες και το μονο που ειπαν οι εν λογω''απεργοι''/φοιτητες στο πληθος που τους γιουχαριζε μετα το συμβαν ηταν''Δειτε τη ζωη αλλιως''!!Αυτη ειν η Ελλαδα..

----------


## Νικόλας

> .
> Και ενταξει να κανεις απεργια,δικαιωμα κεκτημενο ειναι.Τον κοσμο που περιμενει εξω απο τα πλοια δεν τον σκεφτονται?θυμαμαι χαρακτηριστικα οτι εκεινη την μερα εβρεχε και εξω απο το κνωσος περιμεναν τουλαχιστον 500 ατομα ιδια εικονα και σε ολα τα κρητικα πλοια και στο λισσος,με σακουλες στα κεφαλια μιας και δεν εχει ουτε στεγαστρα ο πειραιας,και το αποκορυφωμα ηταν η λιποθυμια ενος γεροντα 80 ετων ο οποιος διακομιστηκε με ασθενοφορο στο νοσοκομειο απο την πολυωρη αναμονη.Ηταν ορθιος στη βροχη για 2,5 ωρες και το μονο που ειπαν οι εν λογω''απεργοι''/φοιτητες στο πληθος που τους γιουχαριζε μετα το συμβαν ηταν''Δειτε τη ζωη αλλιως''!!Αυτη ειν η Ελλαδα..


φίλε μου νομίζω πως είσαι λάθος.
γιατί δεν μπορεί επειδή εσύ εγώ αυτός(γενικά) που δεν ανήκουμε στον χόρο των ναυτεργατών και δεν ξέρουμε ξεκάθαρα τι συμβαίνει να οργιάζουμε επείδη έκαναν απεργία
εγώ σου λέω αύριο γίνεται μια απεργία στον κλάδο σου όσοι είναι απ έξω θα λένε κοίτα ρε τι κάνουν επειδή δεν θα γνωρίζουν ξεκάθαρα τα πράγματα
οπότε είναι άδικο,(πάντα κατα την άποψη μου)πιστεύω ότι έχουν κάθε δικαίωμα να φωνάζουν και τους το δίνουν το δικαίωμα αλλίως δεν πίστευω να κάνουν απεργίες στο έτσι....
και το τελευταιο που λες αυτή είναι η ελλάδα το έχουμε βρεί όλοι και το λέμε αν είναι δυνατόν ...
φιλικά πάντα έτσι :Very Happy:

----------


## gtogias

> *Μήνυση πλοιάρχου σε συνδικαλιστές προκαλεί ..."τρικυμία"*
> *Τετάρτη, 2 Ιουνίου 2010* 
> 
> 
> 
> Μήνυση κατέθεσε ο πλοίαρχος του Λισσός σε βάρος απεργών με αποτέλεσμα να γίνουν συλλήψεις κατά την αυτόφωρη διαδικασία. Για το θέμα αυτό η ΠΝΟ εξέδωσε την ακόλουθη ανακοίνωση:
> 
> «Η Διοίκηση της ΠΝΟ κατά την σημερινή έκτακτη Συνεδρίασή της, ασχολήθηκε δια μακρών με την εκτίμηση των αποτελεσμάτων της 24ωρης Πανελλαδικής απεργίας της Ομοσπονδίας (31-5-2010) και ενημερώθηκε για τα όσα απαράδεκτα από κάθε πλευρά συνέβησαν χθες στην Μυτιλήνη με συλλήψεις και διώξεις σε βάρος του Προέδρου του Εργατικού Κέντρου Λέσβου, του Προέδρου της Ομοσπονδίας Επαγγελματοβιοτεχνών της Μυτιλήνης και άλλων συνδικαλιστών που συμμετείχαν στην περιφρούρηση της παραπάνω απεργίας. 
> 
> ...


Προσέξτε όμως λίγο το δημοσίευμα (καθώς και τα ανάλογα από τον τοπικό τύπο) και θα δείτε ότι οι κατηγορούμενοι δεν έχουν καμμία σχέση με την ΠΝΟ.

Κατηγορούνται ο Προέδρος του Εργατικού Κέντρου Λέσβου, ο Προέδρος της Ομοσπονδίας Επαγγελματοβιοτεχνών της Μυτιλήνης και άλλοι συνδικαλιστές.

Ιερό και αναφαίρετο (και θεσμικά κατοχυρωμένο) το δικαίωμα των εργαζομένων στην απεργία αλλά όταν αντί αυτών "μάχονται" εργολαβικώς άλλοι τι γίνεται?

----------


## Leo

> .........
> 
> Ιερό και αναφαίρετο (και θεσμικά κατοχυρωμένο) το δικαίωμα των εργαζομένων στην απεργία αλλά όταν αντί αυτών "μάχονται" εργολαβικώς άλλοι τι γίνεται?


Εεεε... στην Ελλάδα ζούμε φίλε gtogias, αυτά σμβαίνουν παντού και το βλέπει κανείς από τις τηλεοράσεις, όταν οι ίδιοι και οι ίδιοι (της  "εργολαβίας") είναι παρόντες, στο Zenlith, στο Βlue Star, στο Σύνταγμα ή στα Προπύλαια και η πατρίδα βουλιάζει  :Sad:

----------


## Rocinante

> Προσέξτε όμως λίγο το δημοσίευμα (καθώς και τα ανάλογα από τον τοπικό τύπο) και θα δείτε ότι οι κατηγορούμενοι δεν έχουν καμμία σχέση με την ΠΝΟ.
> 
> Κατηγορούνται ο Προέδρος του Εργατικού Κέντρου Λέσβου, ο Προέδρος της Ομοσπονδίας Επαγγελματοβιοτεχνών της Μυτιλήνης και άλλοι συνδικαλιστές.
> 
> Ιερό και αναφαίρετο (και θεσμικά κατοχυρωμένο) το δικαίωμα των εργαζομένων στην απεργία αλλά όταν αντί αυτών "μάχονται" εργολαβικώς άλλοι τι γίνεται?


Α μπραβο Γιωργο γεια στο στομα σου ( ή μαλλον στα δαχτυλα σου αφου εγραψες το μηνυμα )
Εγω τα ελεγα στο Zenith.
Τα ειπε και ο Leo. Και αμα τη δευτερα λειτουργησει το κρατος οπως θα επρεπε......(καλα λεμε τωρα, αυτη την εποχη ασχολουμαστε με το πως μεταφραζεται το Cabinet man οπως λεμε How from here morning morning.....) και ελθει το Zenith (που δεν το βλεπω...) και γινει κανας τσαμπουκας και τους μαζευανε, θα μενατε ολοι εκπληκτοι με το ποιοι ειναι αυτοι οι "ναυτικοι", που εργαζονται και αν πραγματικα εργαζονται εκει που υποτιθεται οτι εργαζονται  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ειπες και κατι αλλο Γιωργο οτι Ιερό και αναφαίρετο (και θεσμικά κατοχυρωμένο) το δικαίωμα των εργαζομένων στην απεργία.
ΠΟΛΥ ΣΩΣΤΟ.
Το προβλημα ομως ειναι οτι εδω στην Ελλαδα αυτο μεταφραζεται σε "κανω οτι γουσταρω και οι υπολοιποι να πανε να πνιγουν αφου δεν συμφωνουν μαζι μας". Το μεγα προβλημα βεβαια ειναι οτι οι εργαζομενοι εκπροσωπουνται απο τα συνδικατα αλλα δεν συμετεχουν σε αυτα οπως στις αλλες χωρες που ο συνδικαλισμος ειναι μαζικος και υγειης με αποτελεσμα εδω μια κλειστη ομαδα να αυτοανακυρησεται εκπροσωπος των εργαζομενων παρολο που μπορει να εκφραζει το 10%.
Οσο δε για την ουσια του θεματος.
ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΕΣ ΠΑΤΕΝΤΕΣ - ΕΞΥΠΝΑΔΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΟΥΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΟΛΙΓΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΒΛΑΠΤΟΥΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ. ΤΕΛΟΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΜΠΟΤΑΖ. ΝΑ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΣΤΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΟ ΠΛΑΝΗΤΗ ΓΗ (παραεξω δεν ξερω τι γινεται...)
Για το ποσο παρανοικο ειναι αυτο που συμβαινει σκεφτειτε ενα Ελληνικο κρουαζιεροπλοιο να ξεκινουσε εκδρομες σε Κωνσταντινουπολη Αγιους τοπους και Αλεξανδρεια και μολις εφτανε στην Τουρκια να κλεινανε το λιμανι και να λεγανε Αααααα δεν απασχολεις Τουρκους ναυτικους και δεν μπορεις να δεσεις. Μετα να πηγαινε και στην Χαιφα και να λεγανε εκει Ααααααα δεν μπορεις γιατι δεν απασχολεις τον απαιτουμενο αριθμο Ισραηλινων και τελος στην Αλεξανδρεια Ααααααα εισαι παρανομος γιατι δεν εχεις Αιγυπτιακο πληρωμα........
Κλεινοντας θελω να πω ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ΑΠΕΔΕΙΞΕ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΤΙ ΠΑΛΙΚΑΡΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ μακαρι να μπορουσε να τα διαβασει αυτα.

----------


## xidianakis

μπραβο και συγχαρητηρια απο την πλευρα μου προς τον καπετανιο του πλοιου.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Το Λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης Εμένα τον Γιάννη και τον Δημήτρη
φέτος το καλοκαίρι δε θα μας χάσει από πελάτες απ'ότι βλέπω...

Μετά τον ΔΙΑΓΌΡΑ ένα απολαυστικό fredo στο Kitchen Bar μας ήρθε και μας έκατσε μια χαρά μέχρι να σκάσει μύτη το ΛΙΣΣΌΣ!!!

*Sorry για την κακή ποιότητα των φωτογραφιών, αλλά ακόμα δεν αξιώθηκα το ρεμάλι να πάω να πάρω καμιά καλή φωτογραφίκή... Ότι βγάζω και σας ανεβάζω εδώ είναι από το κινητό μου...*

Μανούβρα του ΛΙΣΣΌΣ λοιπόν κατά την άφιξή του στις 21:25 νταν!!! 








Και μία κατά την αναχώρησή του...

----------


## KABODETHS

Ο καπετάν Διαμαντής έχει αποδείξει τοσα χρόνια ότι δεν κολώνει. Επιτέλους βρέθηκε ένας άνθρωπος να τα βάλει με το <<παράλογο>>

----------


## manos75

θα πω και εγω την γνωμη μου παρολο που εδω ασχολουμαστε με καραβια και οχι με απεργειες.1)ειναι δικαιωμα του καθε εργαζομενου να κανει απεργεια.2) το να κλεινουν το λιμανι οι εργαζομενοι που δουλεουν στο λιμανι, επαναλαμβανω αυτοι που δουλεουν στο λιμανι, και οχι μελη οργανωσεων και φοιτητες και που δεν εχουν κανενα αλλο μεσο για να ακουστουν καλα κανουν και το κλεινουν.3)οι ταλαιπωρεια των επιβατων απο την στιγμη που την εξαγελουν ενα μηνα πριν δεν υφισταται διοτι ολοι θα το γνωριζουν.4)επιτελους το κολοκρατος ας κοιταξει μια φορα τους εργαζομενους που διεκδικουν τα αυτονοητα και για αυτο κανουν απεργειες.5)ας πανε στο διαολο τα λαμογια οι συνδικαλιστες που το παιζουν εργατοπατερες και στην πραγματικοτιτα ειναι οι μεγαλυτερη ρουφιανοι των εργαζομενων.

----------


## xidianakis

> Το Λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης Εμένα τον Γιάννη και τον Δημήτρη
> φέτος το καλοκαίρι δε θα μας χάσει από πελάτες απ'ότι βλέπω...
> 
> Μετά τον ΔΙΑΓΌΡΑ ένα απολαυστικό fredo στο Kitchen Bar μας ήρθε και μας έκατσε μια χαρά μέχρι να σκάσει μύτη το ΛΙΣΣΌΣ!!!
> 
> *Sorry για την κακή ποιότητα των φωτογραφιών, αλλά ακόμα δεν αξιώθηκα το ρεμάλι να πάω να πάρω καμιά καλή φωτογραφίκή... Ότι βγάζω και σας ανεβάζω εδώ είναι από το κινητό μου...*
> 
> Μανούβρα του ΛΙΣΣΌΣ λοιπόν κατά την άφιξή του στις 21:25 νταν!!! 
> 
> Και μία κατά την αναχώρησή του...


ευχαριστουμε Ακη!






> θα πω και εγω την γνωμη μου παρολο που εδω ασχολουμαστε με καραβια και οχι με απεργειες.1)ειναι δικαιωμα του καθε εργαζομενου να κανει απεργεια.2) το να κλεινουν το λιμανι οι εργαζομενοι που δουλεουν στο λιμανι, επαναλαμβανω αυτοι που δουλεουν στο λιμανι, και οχι μελη οργανωσεων και φοιτητες και που δεν εχουν κανενα αλλο μεσο για να ακουστουν καλα κανουν και το κλεινουν.3)οι ταλαιπωρεια των επιβατων απο την στιγμη που την εξαγελουν ενα μηνα πριν δεν υφισταται διοτι ολοι θα το γνωριζουν.4)επιτελους το κολοκρατος ας κοιταξει μια φορα τους εργαζομενους που διεκδικουν τα αυτονοητα και για αυτο κανουν απεργειες.5)ας πανε στο διαολο τα λαμογια οι συνδικαλιστες που το παιζουν εργατοπατερες και στην πραγματικοτιτα ειναι οι μεγαλυτερη ρουφιανοι των εργαζομενων.


αν κι εχουμε βγει εκτος θεματος και γι' αυτο μπορει να διαγραφουν τα μηνυματα,
εχω να συμπληρωσω οτι οι "εργατοπατερες" δν εχουν δουλεψει ποτε τους. ο συνδικαλισμος εχει χασει την ουσια του κι εχει παρει την εσχατη μορφη του.
ας φροντησει το κρατος -που τα εχει "καλα" με τους εργατοπατερες- να μην εμποδιζουν ουτε τη λειτουργια των πλοιων αλλα ουτε και ολων των υπολοιπων που θελουν να εργασθουν.

----------


## Fido

Όντως εντελώς εκτός θέματος αλλά θα πω το εξης:ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ τόσα χρόνια να ακούω τι ίδια και τα ίδια...Πολύ καλά έκανε ο πλοίαρχος του Λισσός!Εξαίρετα. Ναι, είναι αναφαίρετο δικαίωμα η απεργία, όμως στην Ελλάδα δυστυχώς νομίζω ότι έχουμε χάσει το μέτρο πλέον. Και όχι μόνο απεργούμε, που οκ να το καταλάβω, αλλά κάνουμε και τους τσαμπουκάδες όπου μας παίρνει βέβαια (στους επιβάτες του "Ζενιθ" ας πούμε)
Νομίζω οι λέξεις ΝΤΡΟΠΗ και ΕΥΘΥΝΗ έχουν τελείως διαγραφεί απ τα λεξικά μας... :Mad:

----------


## douzoune

Λισσός χτες το βράδυ...
Στην όμορφη χτεσινοβραδινή παρέα...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92396

----------


## sylver23

Εφοσον η κουβεντα κρατιεται σε σωστα επιπεδα δν συντρεχει λογος διαγραφης αλλα για να συνεχιστει ετσι ομορφα θα παρακαλεσω καποιον μοντ να την μεταφερει στο σωστο θεμα (στα διαφορα -απεργιες)διοτι εγω δν εχω την δυνατοτητα απο το κινητο να το κανω

----------


## Leo

Το θέμα ξεκίνησε από την ενέργεια του Πλοιάρχου του Λισσός και δεν βρίσκω τον λόγο γιατί πρέπει να μεταφερθεί αλλού. Είναι λογικό να πλατιάσει λίγο η κουβέντα, αλλά έχει κρατηθεί σε καλό επίπεδο και νομίζω ότι αξίζει να  μείνει στο θέμα του πλοίου.

----------


## sylver23

Σου φερνω εγω αντιρρηση; συμφωνω απλα επειδη αναρωτηθηκαν ανεφερα πιθανη μεταφορα.

----------


## MILTIADIS

> 3)οι ταλαιπωρεια των επιβατων απο την στιγμη που την εξαγελουν ενα μηνα πριν δεν υφισταται διοτι ολοι θα το γνωριζουν.


Φιλε συμφωνω σε γενικες γραμμες με αυτα που γραφεις ωστοσο διαφωνω με το θεμα της μη υπαρξης ταλαιπωριας που αναφερεις η οποια σαφως και υφισταται!!
Διοτι μην ξεχνας οτι ενα μεγαλο μερος των ανθρωπων που μετακινουνται με τα πλοια δεν ειναι κατοικοι αθηνων και δεν εχουν την δυνατοτητα να βρισκονται την τελευταια στιγμη στο λιμανι
Υπαρχουν πολλοι οι οποιοι ερχονται με τρενα,λεωφορεια απο διαφορα σημεια της χωρας(καλη ωρα εγω εκεινη την μερα)και τα δρομολογια των ΚΤΕΛ η' του ΟΣΕ ειναι συγκεκριμενα δεν τροποποιουνται αναλογα με το προγραμμα απεργιων της ΠΝΟ.Ετσι θελοντας και μη εκεινη τη μερα εμεινα κοντα 4ωρες εξω απο το πλοιο κ εγω οπως και πολλοι αλλοι..Και ισως το αστειο/γελοιο της υποθεσης ειναι οτι εμεις που περιμεναμε απ εξω ημασταν 20πλασιοι απο τους συγκεντρωμενους διαμαρτυρομενους(η οποιοι ξαναλεω δεν ηταν ναυτικοι)! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Rocinante

Και για να πουμε και κανενα αστειο...
Παντως ο καπετανιος θα μπορουσε να αποφυγει τις μηνυσεις και να απομακρυνει τους καταληψειες αφου εχει στην κατοχη του ενα υπεροπλο. Θα ζητουσε απο τους επιβατες να μπουν στο εσωτερικο του πλοιου και ολο τον κοσμο στο λιμανι να απομακρυνθει για λιγο και να "τσιμπισει" λιγο τις μηχανες. Οι αγωνιστες του γλυκου νερου θα καταντουσαν ετσι που ανετα μετα θα μπορουσαν να πουλανε για μερικες μερες πλαστα DVD οπως αλλωστε λενε καποιες φημες οτι κανει και γνωστος φιλος απο τη Συρο οποτε ταξιδευει στα καταστρωματα γνωστου και αγαπητου πλοιου με ονομα ενος μελους της βασιλικης οικογενειας του Βελγιου..... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

γνωθτοθ προβοκατοραθ του Χορθα...

----------


## opelmanos

Eγώ πάλι έχω μια άλλη απορία:Γιατί στα καράβια που ήταν στον Πειραιά και γινόταν κανονικά η απεργεία καμία εταιρεία δεν κατέθεσε μύνηση εναντίον των απεργών και μόνο στην Μυτιλήνη έγινε αυτό το πράγμα?Πώς εξηγήται αυτό αφού η απεργεία ήταν προγραμματισμένη.

----------


## nikosnasia

ΕΡΩΤΗΣEIΣ.

Πιό άλλο πλοίο της ΑΝΕΚ ταξίδεψε (λειτουργώντας απεργοσπαστικά) εκείνη τη μέρα από ή προς την Κρήτη ;
Γιατί το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ να έπρεπε να ταξιδέψει σπάζοντας την απεργία;
Γιατί κανένας άλλος πλοίαρχος δεν έκανε κάτι παρόμοιο σε Κρήτη ή Πειραιά ;
Δεν υπάρχουν και άλλοι πλοίαρχοι ΠΑΛΛΗΚΑΡΙΑ ;

----------


## Captain_Nionios

ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ.

Θα εκανες τις παραπανω ερωτησεις αν στη θεση του Λισσος ηταν οποιοδηποτε αλλο πλοιο και δη της ΝΕΛ;

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ρε σεις αφήστε στις ασυμφωνίες για τους Πλοιάρχους ντιντίδες και παλικάρια που γίνανε μαλλιά κουβάρια...
Εδώ το ΛΙΣΣΌΣ μας εκπλήσει απόψε κι εσείς λέτε για απεργίες κτλ...???

Κάποιος μας κάνει πλάκα μου φαίνεται, ή βιάζεται να πάει σπίτι του...  :Cool: 

*HighSpeed Ferry LISSOS!!!*

----------


## opelmanos

> Ρε σεις αφήστε στις ασυμφωνίες για τους Πλοιάρχους ντιντίδες και παλικάρια που γίνανε μαλλιά κουβάρια...
> Εδώ το ΛΙΣΣΌΣ μας εκπλήσει απόψε κι εσείς λέτε για απεργίες κτλ...???


Φίλε ¶κη συγνώμη αλλά όλοι εκφράσανε την γνώμη τους και θα πρέπει να ακούσετε και τις δικές μας απόψεις μιας και  έγινε στο λιμάνι μας αυτό το συμβάν.Εγώ και ο Νίκος  εκράζουμε κάποια εύλογα και σωστά ερωτήματα που πιστεύω οτί θα έπρεπε να είχαν αναρωτηθεί πολλοί για αυτά (δηλ γιατί ατα άλλα λιμάνια της Ελλάδας δεν κατεθεσε μύνηση καμία εταιρεία  και κανένας πλοίαρχος στους απεργούς που κάναν την απεργεία στους καταπέλτες?)Ποιά η διαφορά στο δικό μας λιμάνι από τα άλλα και ποιά η διαφορά του Λισσός με τα υπόλοιπα πλοία της Ανέκ?

----------


## Rocinante

> Eγώ πάλι έχω μια άλλη απορία:Γιατί στα καράβια που ήταν στον Πειραιά και γινόταν κανονικά η απεργεία καμία εταιρεία δεν κατέθεσε μύνηση εναντίον των απεργών και μόνο στην Μυτιλήνη έγινε αυτό το πράγμα?Πώς εξηγήται αυτό αφού η απεργεία ήταν προγραμματισμένη.


 Μανο η μηνυση δεν εγινε εναντιον των απεργων. Δες ποιοι συνεληφθησαν...... 




> ΕΡΩΤΗΣEIΣ.
> 
> Πιό άλλο πλοίο της ΑΝΕΚ ταξίδεψε (λειτουργώντας απεργοσπαστικά) εκείνη τη μέρα από ή προς την Κρήτη ;
> Γιατί το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ να έπρεπε να ταξιδέψει σπάζοντας την απεργία;
> Γιατί κανένας άλλος πλοίαρχος δεν έκανε κάτι παρόμοιο σε Κρήτη ή Πειραιά ;
> Δεν υπάρχουν και άλλοι πλοίαρχοι ΠΑΛΛΗΚΑΡΙΑ ;


Φυσικα και υπαρχουν και αλλα παλικαρια και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα πηραν τηλεφωνο τον καπετανιο να του δωσουν συγχαρητηρια για την κινηση του...




> ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ.
> 
> Θα εκανες τις παραπανω ερωτησεις αν στη θεση του Λισσος ηταν οποιοδηποτε αλλο πλοιο και δη της ΝΕΛ;


  :Very Happy: 




> Ρε σεις αφήστε στις ασυμφωνίες για τους Πλοιάρχους ντιντίδες και παλικάρια που γίνανε μαλλιά κουβάρια...
> Εδώ το ΛΙΣΣΌΣ μας εκπλήσει απόψε κι εσείς λέτε για απεργίες κτλ...???
> 
> Κάποιος μας κάνει πλάκα μου φαίνεται, ή βιάζεται να πάει σπίτι του... 
> 
> *HighSpeed Ferry LISSOS!!!*


Ακη εισαι σωστος. Αλλωστε εδω η θαλασσα μας ενωνει δεν μας χωριζει.
Αλλα λυσε μου μια απορια. 4.02 το πρωι. Επιστροφη απο εξοδο ή πρωινο ξυπνημα για πρωινη φωτογραφιση που θα μας αφησει αφωνους οπως ξερεις πολυ καλα να κανεις :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Ακη εισαι σωστος. Αλλωστε εδω η  θαλασσα μας ενωνει δεν μας χωριζει.
> Αλλα λυσε μου μια απορια. 4.02 το  πρωι. Επιστροφη απο εξοδο ή πρωινο ξυπνημα για πρωινη φωτογραφιση που θα  μας αφησει αφωνους οπως ξερεις πολυ καλα να κανεις


Είναι κάτι μεταξύ νυχτερινής εξόδου και λίγο ότι να'ναι...
Δεν με πιάνεις εύκολα... :Wink:  :Razz:  :Cool:

----------


## nikosnasia

1.ΒΕΒΑΙΩΤΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΟΠΟΙΟΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ.
2. ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΠΗΡΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ.
3. ΔΙΕΥΚΡΙΝΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΕΜΒΑΣΗ ΤΡΙΤΩΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΦΥΛΑΞΗ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΘΕ ΑΠΕΡΓΙΑΣ.
4. ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ Η ΠΑΡΑΜΙΚΡΗ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΝΑ ΣΗΚΩΣΕΙ ΑΓΚΥΡΕΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΗΝ ΛΗΞΗ ΤΗΣ ΑΠΕΡΓΙΑΣ.(ΟΠΩΣ ΣΥΝΕΒΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΣΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ).
5. Η ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟ ΤΟΥ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ (ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ) ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΛΛΗΚΑΡΙ ΣΤΗ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ.

----------


## opelmanos

> 4. ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ Η ΠΑΡΑΜΙΚΡΗ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΝΑ ΣΗΚΩΣΕΙ ΑΓΚΥΡΕΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΗΝ ΛΗΞΗ ΤΗΣ ΑΠΕΡΓΙΑΣ.(ΟΠΩΣ ΣΥΝΕΒΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΣΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ)


*Έλα ντε!!!! Αυτή είναι η πραγματικότητα οτί αν ήταν στο Πειραιά το πλοίο δεν θα γινόνταν απολύτως τίποτα από αυτά που έγιναν στην Μυτιλήνη.Για μένα έπρεπε να συλληφθούν κάποιοι τραμπούκοι από τους επιβάτες του πλοίου οι οποίοι όταν τους αφήσαν οι απεργοί να μπούν στο πλοίο για να μην κάθονται απ έξω άρχισαν να τους πετάν γυάλινα μπουκάλια σακούλες αποριμάτων και κέρματα από το τελευταίο κατάστρωμα.Και όχι μόνο αυτό τους έφτυναν τους έβριζαν και τους γιουχάϊζαν μέ ότι κοσμητικό επίθετο μπορεί κάποιος να φανταστει.Αν υπάρχουν κάποιοι απ αυτούς εδώ μέσα που μας διαβάζουν να ξέρουν οτί είναι χειρότεροι από ζώα και κτήνη!!Εντάξει καταλαβαίνω οτί ήθελαν να ξεκινήσει το καράβι να φύγουν και οτί είχαν δουλειές αλλά δεν είναι τρόπος αυτός να συμπεριφέρονται έτσι.Αυτοί είναι εγκληματίες και βάρος για την κοινωνία*

----------


## gnikles

> 1.ΒΕΒΑΙΩΤΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΟΠΟΙΟΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ.
> 2. ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΠΗΡΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ.
> 3. ΔΙΕΥΚΡΙΝΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΕΜΒΑΣΗ ΤΡΙΤΩΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΦΥΛΑΞΗ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΘΕ ΑΠΕΡΓΙΑΣ.
> 4. ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ Η ΠΑΡΑΜΙΚΡΗ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΝΑ ΣΗΚΩΣΕΙ ΑΓΚΥΡΕΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΗΝ ΛΗΞΗ ΤΗΣ ΑΠΕΡΓΙΑΣ.(ΟΠΩΣ ΣΥΝΕΒΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΣΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ).
> 5. Η ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟ ΤΟΥ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ (ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ) ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΛΛΗΚΑΡΙ ΣΤΗ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ.


 ΣΩΣΤΟ ΣΕ ΒΡΙΣΚΩ!!!!

----------


## Trakman

> *Αυτοί είναι εγκληματίες και  βάρος για την κοινωνία*


Αν αυτοί είναι αυτά που γράφεις, τότε αυτοί που παρακωλύουν το δικαίωμα  της επικοινωνίας-συγκοινωνίας σε μια ελεύθερη χώρα τι είναι;

Η κουβέντα αυτή όμως δεν αφορά το ίδιο το πλοίο, οπότε καλό θα ήταν να σταματήσουμε όλοι εδώ.

----------


## Trakman

> ΕΡΩΤΗΣEIΣ.
> 
> Πιό άλλο πλοίο της ΑΝΕΚ ταξίδεψε (λειτουργώντας απεργοσπαστικά) εκείνη τη μέρα από ή προς την Κρήτη ;
> Γιατί το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ να έπρεπε να ταξιδέψει σπάζοντας την απεργία;
> Γιατί κανένας άλλος πλοίαρχος δεν έκανε κάτι παρόμοιο σε Κρήτη ή Πειραιά ;
> Δεν υπάρχουν και άλλοι πλοίαρχοι ΠΑΛΛΗΚΑΡΙΑ ;


1. Κανένα άλλο πλοίο. Πιστεύω ότι προφανώς δεν ήταν εντολή της εταιρείας.
2. Δεν έπρεπε να ταξιδέψει, ΕΠΕΛΕΞΕ να ταξιδέψει. Όπως υπάρχει το δικαίωμα στην απεργία, υπάρχει και το δικαίωμα της μή συμμετοχής σε αυτήν.
3. Πολύ απλά δεν το θέλησαν, είναι δικαίωμα του κάθε Έλληνα πολίτη να προβεί σε μήνυση. Αν έχει δίκιο θα δικαιωθεί από τα ελληνικά δικαστήρια, αν όχι τότε η μήνυση ήταν λανθασμένη. 
4. Δεν χαρακτηρίζεται "παλικάρι" όποιος κάνει μια μήνυση. Είναι απλά δικαίωμά του.

----------


## opelmanos

> Αν αυτοί είναι αυτά που γράφεις, τότε αυτοί που παρακωλύουν το δικαίωμα της επικοινωνίας-συγκοινωνίας σε μια ελεύθερη χώρα τι είναι;
> 
> Η κουβέντα αυτή όμως δεν αφορά το ίδιο το πλοίο, οπότε καλό θα ήταν να σταματήσουμε όλοι εδώ.


Ναι είναι εγκληματίες και το λέω.Δεν έχει κανένας το δικαίωμα να βρίζει να πετά μπουκάλια κέρματα και σακούλες σκουπιδιών στους απεργούς,οι απεργοί καθόντουσαν στον καταπέλτη και δεν έβριζαν ούτε προκαλούσαν κανέναν και για μένα μπράβο τους που έδειξαν οτί έχουν παιδεία παρά τις προκλήσεις που δέχτηκαν !! 
Η απεργεία ήταν προγραματισμένη να γίνει εκείνη την ημέρα είχε ακουστεί στις τηλεοράσεις στα ραδιόφωνα και ήταν καθόλα νόμιμη,στο Πειραιά γιατί δεν έγινε τίποτα?Αν δεν ήταν νόμιμη το λιμάνι θα γινότανε πεδίο μάχης .Δεν βρίσκω λογικό οτί παρακώλυσαν το δικαίωμα εποικινωνίας συγκινωνίας σε μια χώρα ελεύθερη γιατί η απεργεία είχε ανακοινωθεί μέρες πρίν ΄και είχαν κάθε δικαίωμα να κάνουν απεργεία.

----------


## Leo

Στις απεργίες Μάνο όποιος θέλει ακολουθεί και όποιος δεν θέλει δουλεύει, η ανακοίνωση μιας απεργίας δεν είναι καταναγκατικό έργο, ούτε επιβάλλεται με κατάληψη του καταπέλτη ή άλλα μέσα γνωστά στην Ελλάδα. Αν κάποιος ενοχλεί τον άλλον υπάρχει ένατση και επακόλουθα. Ασε λοιπόν τις μεγαλοστομίες και μην προσπαθείς να μας πείσεις για το τι είναι λογικό και τι παράλογο. Ο καθένας από εμάς έχει την δική του λογική να κρίνει. Την γνώμη σου την διαβάσαμε.

----------


## opelmanos

> Ασε λοιπόν τις μεγαλοστομίες και μην προσπαθείς να μας πείσεις για το τι είναι λογικό και τι παράλογο. Ο καθένας από εμάς έχει την δική του λογική να κρίνει. Την γνώμη σου την διαβάσαμε.


Αν εσείς βρίσκετε την γνώμη μου μεγαλοστομία δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι γι αυτό.Βεβαίως και έχει ο καθένας την δική του λογική να κρίνει ,εγώ όμως αναφέρθηκα στην συμπεριφορά καποιων επιβατών που αντέδρασαν με αυτό τον τρόπο και μόνο. Ούτε κατηγόρησα τον Πλοίαρχο ούτε την εταιρεία απλά νομίζω ότι έχω κάθε δικαίωμα να εκφράζω την γνώμη μου όπως και όλοι άλλωστε εδώ μέσα !!!!!Δεν το συνεχίζω το θέμα της απεργείας πάω παρακάτω .

----------


## Leo

Ούτε κι εγώ μίλησα Μάνο για καπετάνιο και εταιρεία. Μίλησα για δικαιιώματα απεργών και "απεργούμενων". Επίσης δεν αναφέρφθηκα στο αναφέρετο δικαιώμα σου να κρίνεις και να σχολιάζεις. Αυτό έκανα και εγώ άλλοστε όπως και οι άλλοι χρήστες. Όμως το κουράσμαε, ας πάμε παρακάτω, συμφωνώ κι  εγώ.

----------


## opelmanos

Ας χαλαρώσουμε λοιπόν με μία κατάπλωρη και διαφορετική φωτό του πλοίου στην διαφορετική θέση που έδεσε εκείνη την  ημέρα.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92543

----------


## douzoune

Κάντε στην άκρηηηηηη.....
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92545

----------


## Leo

χαχα!!! Στην εκδήλωση που έκανε το nautilia.gr για τον καπετάν Γιώργο Κολυδά (ο καπετάν Διαμαντής ήταν εκεί), σε ένα βίντεο της συνέντευξης του μας είπε ότι στο μέσα λιμάνι της Μυκόνου (όταν είχε δρόμο το βαπόρι)  έλεγε 
" αντε βρεεεε η θάλασσα τελειώνειιιι....". 
Αυτό μου θύμισε αυτή η φωτογρταφία σου douzoune. ¶ρα λοιπόν σωτό το σχόλιο σου.... κάντε στη "άκρη" (κάντε στη μπάντααα βρε!!! -επί το ναυτικότερον) :Very Happy:

----------


## ιθακη

Leo μονο που τοτε,το ελεγαν γιατι το βαπορι θα ειχε δρομο και ετρεχε...
σημερα το λενε με την αλλη εννοια "στην μπαντα ρεεε,μεχρι να μπαταρουν οι προπελες,να κοψει δρομο και να μανουβραρει ο πνιχτης,θα εχουμε φιλησει τον ντοκοοοοοο....":mrgreen:

----------


## Giovanaut

Ευχαριστουμε τους φωτογραφους μας απο Θεσσαλονικη και Μυτιληνη πολυ ομορφες οι τελευταιες φωτο...!!!!

----------


## dokimakos21

*Διαβαζοντας οτι εχει υποθει για την πραξη του Πλοιαρχου του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ θα ηθελα να εκφρασω και εγω την αποψη μου.!Καταρχας ενα ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στον Πλοιαρχο του πλοιου.!*
*Ειμαι σπουδαστης της ΑΕΝ οπως γνωριζεται οι περισσοτεροι και το αναφερω σε σχεση με αυτο που ειπε ο ΜΙΛΤΙΑΔΗΣ..!Οι περισσοτεροι που μαζευονται στα πλοια στον Πειραια ειναι φοιτητες καποιου γνωστου κομματος που ουδεμια σχεση εχουν.!!Και εμενα πολλες φορες με εχουν πλησιασει στην σχολη μου για να παω στον Πειραια και να στηριξω ..!Να στηριξω τι?Τους τραμπουκισμους τους?Δηλαδη ελεος ποια.!Εχει κανταντησει κουραστικο,καθε τρεις και λιγο απεργια για το καμποταζ και ποιο ειναι το αποτελεσμα?Οχι μονο να κερδιζουμε αλλα να χανουμε κιολας.Δειτε ποσο εχουν μειωθει οι αφιξεις κρουαζεριοπλοιων στην Ελλαδα. Βλεποντας αυτα που εγγραψες ρε Μανο δλδ τι να πω?Στηριζεις καποιους ασχετους που ουδεμια σχεση εχουν με την απεργια και πανε και κρατανε ενα βαπορι στο λιμανι,να πως ηταν ναυτεργατες να πω παει στο διαολο αλλα ...και μου κατηγορεις του επιβατες που θελουν να πανε στον προορισμο τους.*
*Πιστευω λοιπον οτι σωστα επραξε ο Πλοιαρχος και γενικα πιστευω οτι πρεπει να σταματησουν ολα αυτα ...Αλλα τι λεω στην Ελλαδα ζουμε.*

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Αυτοί οι φοιτητές όταν ξυπνανε το πρωί ξέρεις τι λένε???
"Μμμμ.. Τι μέρα είναι σήμερα?? Αααα ωραία... Ας κάνουμε καμιά απεργία να περάσει η μέρα και η ώρα..."
Μετά καημένε έλληνα φορολογούμενε πατέρα πλήρωνε να σπουδάσει ο κανακάρης σου...
Σαν δε ντρεπόμαστε λέω εγώ...
ΑΊΣΧΟΣ!!!!
Συγχαρητήρια κπτ Διαμαντή...
(ξέχασα να του τα πω την Παρασκευή..:mrgreen :Smile: 

Σαν πολύ δεν ξεφύγαμε από το θέμα μας??  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DimitrisT

1/6 άφιξη του πλοίο στον Πειραιά.Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φαν του.
DSCF4957.jpg

DSCF4959.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Σημερινή αναχώρηση το πλοίου από το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93437

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93438

----------


## lissos

Aχ!!! Ομορφιές λεμε!!!  :Razz:

----------


## opelmanos

Xτεσινή αναχώρηση από το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης .Αφιερωμένη στον Captain Nionios
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93497
Υ.Γ Θέλω να μου πείτε αν είναι καλή η φωτό η έχει θόρυβο διότι την τράβηξα με την καινούργια την ψηφιακή και θέλω να ξέρω.

----------


## Thanasis89

Είναι μια χαρά Μάνο, στα δικά μου μάτια τουλάχιστον...  :Wink: 
Καλορίζικη και καλές λήψεις σου εύχομαι !

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μανο η φωτογραφια ειναι πολυ καλη και σ'ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση. Η μονη συμβουλη που σου δινω ειναι να δουλεψεις μαζι της. Διαβασε το manual της και τραβα οσες φωτογραφιες τραβα η ψυχη σου. Ακομα και μ@λ@κιες, αρκει να την μαθεις. Αν αρχικα δεν τραβηξεις σαβουρα δεν προκειται να κανεις δουλεια. Καλοριζικη!!!

----------


## gtogias

> Xτεσινή αναχώρηση από το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης .Αφιερωμένη στον Captain Nionios
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93497
> Υ.Γ Θέλω να μου πείτε αν είναι καλή η φωτό η έχει θόρυβο διότι την τράβηξα με την καινούργια την ψηφιακή και θέλω να ξέρω.


Πολύ καλή. Καλορίζικο το εργαλείο. Πάνω απόλα να την ευχαριστηθείς.

----------


## opelmanos

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους !!

----------


## Apostolos

> Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ όλους μέσα από την καρδιά μου !!


Ούτε το Oscar να έπαιρνες!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Ούτε το Oscar να έπαιρνες!!!


 Mη του λες τέτοια, γιατί θα νομίζει ότι πήρε το οσκαρ.. :Razz:

----------


## DimitrisT

Δίκλινη εσωτερική ..........
DSCF4973.jpg

----------


## manolis132

Χμμμμ δεν ειναι καθολου ασχημη

----------


## GiannisV

> Δίκλινη εσωτερική ..........
> DSCF4973.jpg


Έχω μπεί σε δίκλινη εσωτερική του Λισσός είναι πολύ άβολη και δεν έχει ούτε μια πρίζα πχ να φορτίσεις το κινητό σου... δε ξέρω αν έχει διαφορά στο χώρο και στην αισθητική η εξωτερική αν ξέρει κάποιος ας μας πεί.

----------


## manolis132

Μην ξεχνας ομως οτι ειναι πλοιο του 72

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΛΙΣΣΟΣ -Εχθες εξω απο τον Πειραια..!!*
*Για ολη την παρεα του καφε..!*
*P6152025.jpg*

----------


## manolis132

Ωρεος......! :Smile:

----------


## Fido

> Έχω μπεί σε δίκλινη εσωτερική του Λισσός είναι πολύ άβολη και δεν έχει ούτε μια πρίζα πχ να φορτίσεις το κινητό σου... δε ξέρω αν έχει διαφορά στο χώρο και στην αισθητική η εξωτερική αν ξέρει κάποιος ας μας πεί.


Ε, λιγουλάκι άβολη φαίνεται αυτο ειναι αλήθεια, όσο μπορώ να κρίνω από τη φωτογραφία, σαν πολύ στενή μου κάνει...τώρα αυτό βεβαια δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει γενικά άς πούμε. Και εδώ που τα λέμε έτσι με μια πρεόχειρη μαριά δεν βλέπω κι εδώ τιποτις πρίζες!Ποιος ξέρει βέβαια ίσως είναι σε άλλο σημείο...
πάντως είναι άλλης κοπής βαπόρι τι να κανουμε... :Wink:

----------


## lissos95

οι καμπινεs ειναι ολεs κουκετεs εκτοs απο τηs λουξ και τηs 4 σουιτεs πλωρα πανω απο την γεφυρα,οι εξωτερικεs δικλινεs εχουν πριζεs γιατι διαθετουν tv!

----------


## GiannisV

> Ε, λιγουλάκι άβολη φαίνεται αυτο ειναι αλήθεια, όσο μπορώ να κρίνω από τη φωτογραφία, σαν πολύ στενή μου κάνει...τώρα αυτό βεβαια δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει γενικά άς πούμε. Και εδώ που τα λέμε έτσι με μια πρεόχειρη μαριά δεν βλέπω κι εδώ τιποτις πρίζες!Ποιος ξέρει βέβαια ίσως είναι σε άλλο σημείο...
> πάντως είναι άλλης κοπής βαπόρι τι να κανουμε...


 Η πραγματικότητα είναι αυτή άσχετα αν είναι του 72 που είπε ο 
manolis132 δεν έχει σημασία μέσα σε μια καμπίνα δε πρέπει να έχει και μια πρίζα?Στις δύκλινες εσωτερικές δεν έχει πρίζες είναι επιβαιβεωμένο αυτό οι εξωτερικές μπορεί να έχουν.

----------


## sylver23

Παιδες για ψαξτε καλυτερα αλλη φορα.Εχει πριζα πανω στο φως του καθρεφτη της καμπινας.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To πλοιο μπορει να ειναι του 1972 αλλα απο το γκαραζ και πανω ειναι του 1989 και μαλιστα με πολυ προχωρημενη μετασκευη για την εποχη του.Τωρα αυτο με τις κουκετες δεν το καταλαβαινω.Τα αλλα πλοια δεν νομιζω να εχουν αλλα κρεβατια.Αλλωστε οι διαστασεις των κρεβατιων εχουν καποιες προδιαγραφες.

----------


## kapas

> Παιδες για ψαξτε καλυτερα αλλη φορα.Εχει πριζα πανω στο φως του καθρεφτη της καμπινας.


και οχι μονο... υπαρχει και διπλα απο το ραδιοφωνο...

----------


## mitilinios

Το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ μόλις αναχώρησε από το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης με μία ώρα καθυστέρηση προφανώς λόγω της απεργίας ενώ κατά τις 1 το μεσημέρι άλλαξε θέση και από το νέο γάμμα έδεσε μπροστά από το BLUE SEA. :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

> Το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ μόλις αναχώρησε από το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης με μία ώρα καθυστέρηση προφανώς λόγω της απεργίας ενώ κατά τις 1 το μεσημέρι άλλαξε θέση και από το νέο γάμμα έδεσε μπροστά από το BLUE SEA.


 Kαι ο λόγος ήταν να πάει εκέι για να μην υπάρξει πρόβλημα με τους ΠΑΜΙΤΕΣ.....οτι να ναι... :Wink:  :Razz: !!!!

----------


## mitilinios

> Kαι ο λόγος ήταν να πάει εκέι για να μην υπάρξει πρόβλημα με τους ΠΑΜΙΤΕΣ.....οτι να ναι...!!!!


Προφανώς δεν ήθελε η εταιρεία να γίνουν τα ίδια κωμικοτραγικά  :Surprised: ops: :Surprised: ops: που είχαν γίνει και κατά την προηγούμενη απεργία στο πλοίο στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης και είχαν οδηγήσει τον πλοίαρχο να προβεί σε μηνύσεις κατά παντός υπευθύνου.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Μάθαμε ότι έχει φέσι ο ΔΙΑΓΌΡΑΣ και ανοίξαμε το Νίτρο σήμερα???  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Giovanaut

Μεγαλες στιγμες στη Θεσσαλονικη....!!!!
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...25&postcount=5
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...26&postcount=6

----------


## Giovanaut

Και το γλεντι συνεχιζεται...
Ο βαπορας εχει παρει τα πανω του για τα καλα... :Wink: 

Μεχρι 19.8 χτυπησε....!!!

LISSOS.JPG

πηγη: www.shiptracking.eu

----------


## SEA_PILOT

ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΟ 'ΒΑΠΟΡΑ' ΟΠΩΣ ΑΠΟΚΑΛΕΙΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΘΑΥΜΑΣΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeTrjlaCs-A

----------


## kapas

> ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΟ 'ΒΑΠΩΡΑ' ΟΠΩΣ ΑΠΟΚΑΛΕΙΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΘΑΥΜΑΣΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeTrjlaCs-A


πολυ ωραιο βιντεο.... :Cool:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΟ 'ΒΑΠΩΡΑ' ΟΠΩΣ ΑΠΟΚΑΛΕΙΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΘΑΥΜΑΣΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeTrjlaCs-A


Όχι βάπορας, αλλά μελιτζανάκι... :Razz:

----------


## lissos

> ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΟ 'ΒΑΠΩΡΑ' ΟΠΩΣ ΑΠΟΚΑΛΕΙΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΘΑΥΜΑΣΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeTrjlaCs-A


Αυτό το πλοίο είναι η αφορμή να λατρεύω ότι επιπλέει.

SEA_PILOT κέντησες.

----------


## ΔΟΚΙΟΣ

> Παιδες για ψαξτε καλυτερα αλλη φορα.Εχει πριζα πανω στο φως του καθρεφτη της καμπινας.


exw meinei se dilkinei eswtriki exei mprize akrivws dipla sto krevati pisw apo ta swsivia!

----------


## opelmanos

> exw meinei se dilkinei eswtriki exei mprize akrivws dipla sto krevati pisw apo ta swsivia!


 E μα λέω και εγώ καμπίνα χωρίς πρίζα είναι δυνατόν?*Ευχαριστούμε φίλη* *ΔΟΚΙΟΣ* να σαι καλά και καλά ταξίδια να έχεις  :Very Happy:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Σε μία άφιξή του στο Λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης...

----------


## panagiotis78

Στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά τραβηγμένη από το NISSOS MYKONOS που προσπαθεί να πιάσει λιμάνι

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Χθεσινή ή Μάλλον σημερινή πρωινή άφιξη και αναχώρηση του ΛΙΣΣΌΣ στο Λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης!!!
Πέρασε τα φανάρια στις 03:45 και έδεσε περίπου μετά από 30 λεπτά...
Από κόσμο?? Υπερβολικά πάρα πολυς κόσμος... 
Οι διακοπές για πολλούς άρχισαν!!!!
Ο ΔΙΑΓΌΡΑΣ όμως του πέρνει τη δουλειά από τις νταλίκες...
Μόνο 10 νταλίκες φόρτωσε και πάρα πολλά αυτόκίνητα..






Το πλοίο αναχώρησε στις 06:00 ακριβώς..





και μετά πήγαμε για καφέ και μπουγάτσα και έπειτα για ύπνο...

----------


## xidianakis

ευχαριστουμε Ακη!

----------


## Giovanaut

ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στη Χιο, για προχωρημενους λυτες..... :Wink: 

DSC04391.JPG

DSC04397.JPG

DSC04411.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΛΙΣΣΟΣ-Σήμερα το πρωί στον Σαρωνικό.!*
*Για τους Trakman,Leo,Vinman,douzoune,Giovanaut,Akis Dionisis,Apostolos,opelmanos,kapas*
P7132627.jpg

----------


## diagoras

ΛΙΣΣΟΣ-αναχωρηση απο Πειραια 
187.JPG 
Για τον Trakman

----------


## Trakman

> *ΛΙΣΣΟΣ-Σήμερα το πρωί στον Σαρωνικό.!*
> *Για τους Trakman,Leo,Vinman,douzoune,Giovanaut,Akis Dionisis,Apostolos,opelmanos,kapas*
> P7132627.jpg





> ΛΙΣΣΟΣ-αναχωρηση απο Πειραια 
> 187.JPG 
> Για τον Trakman


Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά!!! Πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες από ένα αγαπημένο μου πλοίο!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Συγχαρητήρια και στους δύο για τις φωτογραφίες σας!!!! :Cool:

----------


## Giovanaut

Φωτη και Γιαννη ευχαριστουμε...
Πολυ καλη δουλεια....!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B _Λισσος_...Πειραιας...αποπλους 15-7-2010.
DSCN2966.jpg 
_Χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce και Apostolos_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

..................................................  ..................................................  ....................

----------


## BEN BRUCE

..................................................  ..................................................  .........................

----------


## Apostolos

Για τον BEN BRUCE και τα άλλα παιδιά...

lissos.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

..................................................  ..................................................  ...................

----------


## opelmanos

Kαλά φίλε Κώστα ήρθες Μυτιλήνη και δεν είπες τίποτα??

----------


## Chris_Chania

> ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στην Λημνο.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 98384
> 
> Για τους TSS APOLLON, tasos@@@, Apostolos


Όταν η έμπνευση και η φαντασία λειτουργούν στο ακέραιο, οδηγούν σε μοναδικά αποτελέσματα όπως η φωτογραφία αυτή. Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο από μένα στον φίλο BEN....

----------


## Thanasis89

> ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στην Λημνο


Όταν η φωτογραφία αποκτά άποψη... Κώστα υπέροχη !

----------


## DimitrisT

23/4 άφιξη του Λισσός στο λιμάνι της Χίου .Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο Trakman :Wink: 
DSCF4160.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Να'σαι καλά Δημήτρη!!!! Μου έχει λείψει...!! Είναι στο μυαλό μου ένα ταξιδάκι για εκεί, να γνωρίσουμε και τον ανταποκριτή της Χίου από κοντά!! :Wink:  Ελπίζω να ωριμάσει η σκέψη και να πραγματοποιηθεί!!!

----------


## DimitrisT

Με μεγάλη μου χαρά φίλε Γιώργο να έρθεις όποτε θέλεις.Έλα να πιούμε τα καφεδάκια και τα ουζάκια μας  :Wink: .

----------


## douzoune

Για τους Apostolos και Trakman!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 98925

----------


## Trakman

Πήρα τη μία μου δόση από τον ένα Δημήτρη, ήρθε η ώρα για τη δεύτερη από τον άλλο Δημήτρη!!!! Πανέμορφη Δημήτρη!!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

..................................................  ..................................................  ..................

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Αποψε δεν θα καταθεσει ευκολα τα οπλα ερχεται με 19 μιλακια κρατωντας το EYROPPEAN 15 ολοκληρα μιλια πισω του

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Αποψε δεν θα καταθεσει ευκολα τα οπλα ερχεται με 19 μιλακια κρατωντας το EYROPPEAN 15 ολοκληρα μιλια πισω του


Eίναι μη τα πάρει στο "κρανίο" ο Μηχανικός από το ΛΙΣΣΌΣ... :Wink: :mrgreen:

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Μαλλον ταπηροκρανιωθηκε χτες και τρεχει σημερα

----------


## BULKERMAN

Ότι και να κάνει το μοιραίο θα συμβεί και θα φτάσει δεύτερο!!!:-D

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Αυτο παλι βλεπω βορεια της Ανδρου (στο Καμπανο ακριβως τωρα) του εχει μαζεψει την διαφορα κατα 5 μιλια και διαφορα ταχυτητας κοντα στα 4 μιλια σε 2 με 2,5 ωρες θα ειναι διπλα διπλα αν μεινουν αυτα τα στοιχεια(καπου εκει κοντα στον πατροκλο θα συμβει το κακο)

----------


## Apostolos

Ελα ντε που ήρθε πρώτο και με διαφορά 15 λεπτών... Μέχρι και το Blue Horizon προσπάθησε αλλά...
Να ξέρετε ότι απο τα 5 νμ στον Πειραια όλα τα πλοία αρχίζουν να κόβουν γιατι στα 3νμ πρέπει να έχουν 15 κόμβους ταχύτητα άρα τα δρομόμετρα και τα κοντερ σας να τα τερματίζετε με την έξοδο απο το Traffic Separation Scheme

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B_ Λισσος_...Πειραιας αποπλους 15-7-2010. 
DSCN2972.jpg
_Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce και Αpostolos. Σας_ Ευχαριστουμε για τις θαυμασιες φωτογραφιες που μας χαρισατε.

----------


## Giovanaut

Αυριο στη Μυρινα ετοιμαζεται πληρης εξοπλισμος καλυψης (βλεπε καμερες, μηχανες....)

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Αυριο στη Μυρινα ετοιμαζεται πληρης εξοπλισμος καλυψης (βλεπε καμερες, μηχανες....)


Έχε και εφεδρικές μπαταρίες... :Wink:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Προχθεσινή Αναχώρηση του ΛΙΣΣΌΣ από Σαλόνικα....
Για τον φίλο Apostolos και όλους τους φίλους του Πλοίου... :Cool:

----------


## xidianakis

το αλλο "πλοιο", εκει δεξια, ειναι σε συσκευασια δωρου μαζι με το Λισσος???? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :razz:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

..................................................  ..................................................  .........................

----------


## opelmanos

> LISSOS (L 15505) το 1995 το χειμωνα ετοιμαζετε για αλλο ενα ταξιδι στα χανια
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 99676


 Αυτό είναι το Λισσός οriginal.!!:shock:Με αυτά τα συνιάλα που έχει σήμερα μοιάζει σαν ψεύτικο όπως και τα υπόλοιπα πλοία της ακτοπλοίας που τους αφαίρεσαν τα original συνιάλα τους  :Mad:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια.

----------


## Apostolos

Μάνο απ' οτι έχω δει το μονο που έχει αλλάξει ειναι το κεραμιδί στα ύφαλα και η γραμματοσειρά της πλώρης! Νομίζω ότι η παρούσα ειναι λογικότερη απο το *L*15505

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Μάνο απ' οτι έχω δει το μονο που έχει αλλάξει ειναι το κεραμιδί στα ύφαλα και η γραμματοσειρά της πλώρης! Νομίζω ότι η παρούσα ειναι λογικότερη απο το *L*15505


Και εγω συμφωνω με τον apostolos.Δεν αλλαξε και κατι πολυ σημαντικο στο βαπορι,δεν εγινε και μπλε :Surprised: . Η νεα γραμματοσειρα ειναι σαφως πιο ορθολογικη, απο την L 15505 του 1989 ,που ηταν μεν παραδοσιακη αλλα φτιαγμενη μαλλον προχειρα απο καποιον ανειδικευτο ταμπελοποιο χωρις να εχει λαβει υπ οψιν του καμια γραμματοσειρα και αρχες γραφιστικης

----------


## opelmanos

Πείτε ότι θέλετε εμένα μου άρεσε με την original εμφάνιση :Wink:

----------


## gnikles

Για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
DSC00876.JPG
Και ειδικά στον κύριο Leo!!!

----------


## kapas

> Πείτε ότι θέλετε εμένα μου άρεσε με την original εμφάνιση


ενταξει γουστα ειναι αυτα... ας πουμε εμενα θα μου αρεσε και με το ασπρο στην ισαλο γραμμη του 1989 (αλλα χωρις την γραμματοσειρα)...

----------


## opelmanos

> ενταξει γουστα ειναι αυτα... ας πουμε εμενα θα μου αρεσε και με το ασπρο στην ισαλο γραμμη του 1989 (αλλα χωρις την γραμματοσειρα)...


 E σίγουρα αλίμονο σεβαστές όλες οι απόψεις!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> ενταξει γουστα ειναι αυτα... ας πουμε εμενα θα μου αρεσε και με το ασπρο στην ισαλο γραμμη του 1989 (αλλα χωρις την γραμματοσειρα)...


Με βρίσκεις σύμφωνω και εμένα με αυτό που λες...

----------


## Thanasis89

Λισσός αναχώριση από την Μυτιλήνη... 

P7281273.jpg

By opelmanos...  :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στη Μυρινα....!!!

DSC04837.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σωστοτατος ο GIOVANAUT!Αψογος!

----------


## Giovanaut

Μια βραδια στη Σαλονικη...!!!
Για οσους ειχαν την τυχη να γνωρισουν το πληρωμα του..... :Wink: 

DSC04166.JPG

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Tο ΛΙΣΣΌΣ απόψε στην Θεσσαλονίκη!!!

Για όλο το

----------


## diagoras

> Tο ΛΙΣΣΌΣ απόψε στην Θεσσαλονίκη!!!
> 
> Για όλο το


 Βλεπω στην πρωτη φωτογραφια τρια φθηνα αυτοκινητακια ετοιμα για επιβηβαση :Razz: .Ευχαριστουμε για το ρεπορταζ Ακη

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Βλεπω στην πρωτη φωτογραφια τρια φθηνα αυτοκινητακια ετοιμα για επιβηβαση.Ευχαριστουμε για το ρεπορταζ Ακη


Στη φωτογραφία μόνο αυτά φαίνονται...
Είχε αρκετά ακόμα...
Δ.Ν.Τ. σου λέει μετά... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :mrgreen:

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Στη φωτογραφία μόνο αυτά φαίνονται...
> Είχε αρκετά ακόμα...
> Δ.Ν.Τ. σου λέει μετά...:mrgreen:


 Ο αστακος ψοφιος το χαβιαρι μαυρο η σαμπανια παλια δραμα αστα να πανε

----------


## harlek

Πειραιάς, 3.8.2010

l.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Φεύγοντας απόψε απο Θεσσαλονίκη!!!

----------


## gnikles

Σημερινή αναχώριση απο Μυτιλήνη για τον κύριο Leo,Trakman.Pantelis2009 και όλους τους φίλους.
P8161466.JPG
P8161473.JPG

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Αποψινή Αναχώρηση από το Λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Πειραιάς 29/07/2010. Χαρισμένη σε Akis Dionisis, gnikles, harlek, ΑΝΔΡΟΣ, diagoras, Giovanaut & BEN BRUCE :Wink:  :Razz: . 

ΛΙΣΣΟΣ 02 29-07-2010.jpg

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Φοβερη θα ανταποδωσω συντομα καπου αλλου

----------


## gnikles

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου Παντελή και ανταποδίδω!!!!
P8161470.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε gnikles, υπέροχη φωτο :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

κατα πασα πιθανοτητα αποψε παει απο τσικνια αλλα ειναι σε πορεια για συρο αυτη την στιγμη το AIS το δειχνει στο Σαν-Μιχαλη

----------


## DimitrisT

Σύμφωνα με το ΑΙΣ το πλοίο έχει προορισμό και πορεία για Σύρο  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Σύμφωνα με το ΑΙΣ το πλοίο έχει προορισμό και πορεία για Σύρο


 Απο βλαβη ή απο καιρο γνωριζουμε κατι?

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Απο βλαβη ή απο καιρο γνωριζουμε κατι?


Μήπως είναι λίγο νωρίς για να μάθουμε γιατί πήγε εκεί??

Πάντως λόγο καιρού δεν πρέπει να πήγε εκεί γιατί το European πηγαίνει κανονικά προς Χίο, έστω και μετ'εμποδίων λόγω ισχυρών ανέμων...

Κάποιος ανταποκριτής από Σύρο πάντως, αν δε βαριέται ας πάει μία βόλτα από το Λιμάνι...





Πηγή: http://www.syroswx.gr/weather/images/portweb.jpg

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

*το Λισσος εξω απο την Τηνο* 
P8230357.JPG

P8230361.JPG

----------


## capten4

συμφωνα με πληροφοριες,μετεφερε ενα 5χρονο παιδακι που επρεπε να μεταβει αμεσα σε νοσοκομειο....

----------


## dokimakos21

Μπραβο ρε πατριδα ..!!Σήμερα εδωσες ρεστα..!!!Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ..!

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

*dokimakos21  και εγω ευχαριστω επισης και τον capten4*

----------


## capten4

να εισαι καλα.

----------


## minoan

> συμφωνα με πληροφοριες,μετεφερε ενα 5χρονο παιδακι που επρεπε να μεταβει αμεσα σε νοσοκομειο....


ακριβώς αυτό έγινε:

*πηγή*

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> ακριβώς αυτό έγινε:
> 
> *πηγή*


Δεν βγάζει κάπου...

----------


## minoan

> Δεν βγάζει κάπου...


Ειναι κατω το site για την ωρα προφανως...

Τώρα απ'ότι βλέπω είναι οκ

----------


## manoubras 33

Ας δουμε το Λισσος κατα την εκτακτη χθεσινοβραδινη προσεγγιση στο λιμανι της Συρου.
DSCN0682.jpg
Η ποιοτητα δεν ειναι και η καλυτερη, καθως απο την βιασυνη μου ξεχασα το τριποδο  :Sad:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε manoubras 33 για την άμεση, πάντα ενημέρωση :Wink:  :Surprised: .

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Αποψινή ¶φιξη του ΛΙΣΣΌΣ στη Θεσσαλονίκη μας!!!

Σπέσιαλ Μανούβρα... :Cool: 




Ερχόμαστε πίσω σιγά σιγά...




Πλησιάζουμε αργά αργά στο Γ του ντόκου και δένουμε...




και μία κατά την Αναχώρησή του...




Καλό Ταξίδι και Καλές Θάλασσες!!!
See you next Friday...

----------


## Trakman

Σ'ευχαριστούμε για την ανταπόκριση ¶κη! Πάντα συνεπής! :Wink:

----------


## nikosnasia

Πάντως, δεν ξέρω αν συμφωνείτε, παρά τις πολύ φιλότιμες προσπαθειες των παιδιών της Θεσσαλονίκης, το λιμάνι της, ας μου επιτραπεί η έκφραση, είναι το πιό "αντιφωτογραφικό" λιμάνι. Εσείς που το ξέρετε καλύτερα δεν έχει πρόσβαση για φωτογράφιση από κάπου αλλού ώστε να έχουμε και φόντο την πόλη ;

----------


## opelmanos

> Πάντως, δεν ξέρω αν συμφωνείτε, παρά τις πολύ φιλότιμες προσπαθειες των παιδιών της Θεσσαλονίκης, το λιμάνι της, ας μου επιτραπεί η έκφραση, είναι το πιό "αντιφωτογραφικό" λιμάνι. Εσείς που το ξέρετε καλύτερα δεν έχει πρόσβαση για φωτογράφιση από κάπου αλλού ώστε να έχουμε και φόντο την πόλη ;


Όντως το λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης είναι το χειρότερο για φωτογραφίες πλοίων με τις χειρότερες και λιγοστές  οπτικές γωνίες !!Η μόνη λύση είναι ελικόπτεράκι  :Cool:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Πάντως, δεν ξέρω αν συμφωνείτε, παρά τις πολύ φιλότιμες προσπαθειες των παιδιών της Θεσσαλονίκης, το λιμάνι της, ας μου επιτραπεί η έκφραση, είναι το πιό "αντιφωτογραφικό" λιμάνι. Εσείς που το ξέρετε καλύτερα δεν έχει πρόσβαση για φωτογράφιση από κάπου αλλού ώστε να έχουμε και φόντο την πόλη ;


Όχι δυστυχώς... 
¶σε που τώρα που κλειδώνουν και από παντού την ώρα που δένει το πλοίο, δεν μπορώ να πάω κάπου αλλού δυστυχώς παιδιά...
Χτες συγκεκριμένα, ήθελα να βγάλω κάτι διαφορετικό και προσπάθησα να βγω μέσα από τις άιθουσες του Επιβατικού Σταθμού από την άλλη μεριά που που δένουν τα ρυμουλκά και τα κρουαζιερόπλοια όταν έρχονται και ήταν ΌΛΕΣ κλειδωμένες οι έξοδοι...
Έχει κάτι καλά κτίρια με ωραίες ταράτσες κτλ αλλά για εκεί δεν υπάρχει πρόσβαση και ειδικά εκείνη την ώρα...
Ίσως να σας κουράζουμε με τα ίδια και τα ίδια αλλά..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Γενικά το Λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης είναι κάπως άθλιο..
Το μέρος που πέφτει ο καταπέλτης είναι σχετικά κάπως ελαφρώς ψηλό, με αποτέλεσμα όλες οι νταλίκες να βρίσκουν καθώς μπαίνουν μέσα στο καράβι...

----------


## nikosnasia

Δεν πειράζει αρκεί η προσπάθεια. Ίσως μιά βαρκούλα θα ήταν η κατάλληλη λύση.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Δεν πειράζει αρκεί η προσπάθεια. Ίσως μιά βαρκούλα θα ήταν η κατάλληλη λύση.


Για του λόγου το αληθές, χτες ήθελα να πάω ακριβώς εκεί που φαίνεται δεμένο το κρουαζιερόπλοιο στη φώτο..



Δεν είχε ούτε ρυμουλκό ούτε κρουαζιερόπλοιο ούτε τίποτα...
Υπήρχαν όμως κλειδωμένες πόρτες για να βγεις εκεί...
Τι να πεις?? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Αφού να φανταστείτε, όταν φεύγει το πλοίο οι Λιμενικοί φωνάζουν να πάμε αρκετά μέτρα πίσω, λες και θα βάλει το πλοίο ανάποδες να καβαλήσει τον ντόκο αντί να φύγει προς την έξοδο του Λιμανιού...
Βλακείες....

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Για του λόγου το αληθές, χτες ήθελα να πάω ακριβώς εκεί που φαίνεται δεμένο το κρουαζιερόπλοιο στη φώτο..
> 
> 
> Δεν είχε ούτε ρυμουλκό ούτε κρουαζιερόπλοιο ούτε τίποτα...
> Υπήρχαν όμως κλειδωμένες πόρτες για να βγεις εκεί...
> Τι να πεις??
> Αφού να φανταστείτε, όταν φεύγει το πλοίο οι Λιμενικοί φωνάζουν να πάμε αρκετά μέτρα πίσω, λες και θα βάλει το πλοίο ανάποδες να καβαλήσει τον ντόκο αντί να φύγει προς την έξοδο του Λιμανιού...
> Βλακείες....


Παντως παρ οτι ασχετη φωτογραφια για το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ εχει φοβερο φοντο την ομορφη ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ by night

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Παντως παρ οτι ασχετη φωτογραφια για το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ εχει φοβερο φοντο την ομορφη ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ by night


Η φωτογραφιά αυτή τραβήχτηκε από το κατάστρωμα του ΛΙΣΣΌΣ!!!:mrgreen:

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Η φωτογραφιά αυτή τραβήχτηκε από το κατάστρωμα του ΛΙΣΣΌΣ!!!:mrgreen:


 ΟΚ αυτο δεν το ηξερα απλα το ασχετη το εβαλα γιατι δεν δειχνει πουθενα το βαπορι παντως σαν φωτογραφια μετραει πολυ

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΛΙΣΣΟΣ-¶φιξη σήμερα στην Μυτιλήνη..!!
Για τους φιλους Trakman,Leo,Apostolos,douzoune,Giovanaut,Akis,Vinm  an,Thanasis89,DimitrisT.
P8283520.jpg*

----------


## Trakman

Yπέροχη κατάπλωρη φωτογραφία Φώτη!!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ωραίος ο Φώτης!!! :Cool:

----------


## opelmanos

Για τους φίλους:Τράκμαν .¶κη Διονύση Silver23 dokimakos 21
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 103867

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ωραίος ο Μάνος!!! 8-)

----------


## Harry14

> Για τους φίλους:Τράκμαν .¶κη Διονύση Silver23 dokimakos 21
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 103867


Με την αδεια σου να γινει wallpaper στο pc μου. Φανταστικη!

----------


## opelmanos

> Με την αδεια σου να γινει wallpaper στο pc μου. Φανταστικη!


Ότι θέλεις και όπου θέλεις δημοσιευσε την !!!

----------


## DimitrisT

¶ψογο σημείο φωτογράφισης και καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες  :Wink:  ,να σαι καλά. Μπράβο Μανώλη.

----------


## nikosnasia

> Για τους φίλους:Τράκμαν .¶κη Διονύση Silver23 dokimakos 21
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 103867


"Πέταξες" πάλι. Μπράβο Μάνο.

----------


## Giovanaut

Ευχαριστουμε Φωτη και Μανο για την αψογη δουλεια σας....!!!!

----------


## gtogias

> Για τους φίλους:Τράκμαν .¶κη Διονύση Silver23 dokimakos 21
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 103867


Πολύ καλή όπως και όλες όσες έχεις ανεβάσει αυτές τις μέρες. Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## Trakman

> Για τους φίλους:Τράκμαν .¶κη Διονύση Silver23 dokimakos 21
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 103867


Πραγματικά εξαιρετική φωτογραφία. Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## opelmanos

Eντάξει σίγουρα έχουν ανέβει και πολύ καλύτερες από την δικιές μου να στε όλοι καλά!!!

----------


## gnikles

> Για τους φίλους:Τράκμαν .¶κη Διονύση Silver23 dokimakos 21
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 103867


 Ίκαρος ο Μανώλης που ανέβηκες αγορίνα μου και την τράβηξες????? :Razz:  :Very Happy: 
Τελεια!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> Ίκαρος ο Μανώλης που ανέβηκες αγορίνα μου και την τράβηξες?????
> Τελεια!!!


 Aπό τον Χάλικα φίλε gnkles!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Αν ειναι να μας χαριζεις τετοιες φωτογραφιες σε παρακαλουμε να ανεβαινεις συχνοτερα   στον Χαλικα φιλε Μανο!

----------


## opelmanos

> Αν ειναι να μας χαριζεις τετοιες φωτογραφιες σε παρακαλουμε να ανεβαινεις συχνοτερα στον Χαλικα φιλε Μανο!


Αν πιάσει ομως καμιά φωτιά η γίνει τίποτα άλλο (χτύπα ξύλο )εμένα θα τραβάνε ως ύποπτο γιατί είναι ερημικό μέρος και είμαι ο μόνος που κυκλοφορεί χωρίς λόγο.!!!Είναι λίγο επίφοβα τα πράγματα και παράξενα  γιατί δεν ξέρεις πώς μπορείς να μπλέξεις.Την επόμενη φορά θα ανέβω με παρέα

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Αν πιάσει ομως καμιά φωτιά η γίνει τίποτα άλλο (χτύπα ξύλο )εμένα θα τραβάνε ως ύποπτο γιατί είναι ερημικό μέρος και είμαι ο μόνος που κυκλοφορεί χωρίς λόγο.!!!Είναι λίγο επίφοβα τα πράγματα και παράξενα γιατί δεν ξέρεις πώς μπορείς να μπλέξεις.Την επόμενη φορά θα ανέβω με παρέα


Για να σας πιασουν ολους μαζι?

----------


## opelmanos

> Για να σας πιασουν ολους μαζι?


 Ε όπως και να το κάνουμε είναι μια ασφάλεια και αισθάνεσαι μια σιγουριά από το να πάς μόνος .Αλλά το θέαμα είναι μοναδικο!!

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Αν πιάσει ομως καμιά φωτιά η γίνει τίποτα άλλο (χτύπα ξύλο )εμένα θα τραβάνε ως ύποπτο γιατί είναι ερημικό μέρος και είμαι ο μόνος που κυκλοφορεί χωρίς λόγο.!!!Είναι λίγο επίφοβα τα πράγματα και παράξενα γιατί δεν ξέρεις πώς μπορείς να μπλέξεις.Την επόμενη φορά θα ανέβω με παρέα


Μην στεναχωριεσαι θα σε υπερασπιστει ολο το naytilia με τις φωτογραφιες που στελνεις

----------


## opelmanos

> Μην στεναχωριεσαι θα σε υπερασπιστει ολο το naytilia με τις φωτογραφιες που στελνεις


 E σίγουρα γι αυτό ήμαστε μια παρέα  :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Ε όπως και να το κάνουμε είναι μια ασφάλεια και αισθάνεσαι μια σιγουριά από το να πάς μόνος .Αλλά το θέαμα είναι μοναδικο!!


Περα απο ολα αυτα η φωτογραφια σου φιλε Μανο ηταν πανεμορφη και σε Ευχαριστουμε!!!

----------


## opelmanos

¶λλη μια για όλους εσάς 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 103936

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Τωρα μας εδωσες το τελειωτικο χτυπημα!  Απιθανη φωτογραφια!!!

----------


## Leo

Συμφωνώ με τον προλαλήσαντα και όχι μόνο γι αυτήν εδώ αλλά και την άλλη. Μοναδικές Μάνο, μπράβο σου.

----------


## Fido

Εκπληκτική φωτογραφία φίλε, τόσο για το Λισσός, όσο και για τον παλαίμαχο Κούρο (το βαπόρι-περισπωμένη :Very Happy: ) στα αριστερά του...Και τον έψαχνα που έχει πάει τόσο καιρό. 
Καλοζυγισμένη και καλοκεντραρισμένη φωτογραφία!Μπράβο!

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΛΙΣΣΟΣ Στην Μυτιλήνη*
*Για τους Leo,Opelamano,Trakman,Tss apollon,douzoune,gnikes,Ben Bruce.!*
P8283523.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώ Φώτη, να είσαι καλά. Εσύ κι ο Μάνος ομορφύνατε το βαπόρι με τις ζωγραφιές σας.

----------


## opelmanos

ΕΓ-ΟΓ Λισσός....Σημερινή αναχώρηση από Μυτιλήνη 
Χαρισμένη στο φίλο Θανάση89 για τα γενέθλια του !!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 104187

----------


## Thanasis89

Ευχαριστω πολυ Μανο !  :Wink:

----------


## gnikles

> *ΛΙΣΣΟΣ Στην Μυτιλήνη*
> 
> *Για τους Leo,Opelamano,Trakman,Tss apollon,douzoune,gnikes,Ben Bruce.!*
> P8283523.jpg


 Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου!!!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

ΛΙΣΣΌΣ!!! 

Λίγες ώρες νωρίτερα φεύγοντας από το Λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης!!!

Αφιερωμένες σε κάποιον φίλο, που σήμερα ήταν η μέρα του!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Chris_Chania

Το Λισσός σε μια αναχώρηση του απο τον Πειραιά, βρίσκοντας μια...κατσαρίδα στο δρόμο του  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

P1030547.jpg

----------


## diagoras

ΛΙΣΣΟΣ-Αναχωρηση απ τον Πειραια και αντικανονικη προσπεραση του Μπομπ απο δεξια:mrgreen: 
178.JPG 
Για τους Trakman,opelmanos,Giovanaut,Akis dionisis

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> *ΛΙΣΣΟΣ Στην Μυτιλήνη*
> 
> *Για τους Leo,Opelamano,Trakman,Tss apollon,douzoune,gnikes,Ben Bruce.!*
> P8283523.jpg


Καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια απο τον φιλο dokimakos21!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Ευχαριστω πολυ τον συνονοματο για την αφιερωση, αλλα και τους υπολοιπους καλλιτεχνες του θεματος...!!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στη Μυρινα...!!!


20.08.2010

Μια μανουβρα χιλιες λεξεις...!!!
Απ' εξω φαινεται το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ, που πριν λιγο ειχε φυγει για Καβαλα..!!!

Για ολους εσας..!!!

DSC05039.jpg

DSC05040.jpg

DSC05043.jpg

DSC05045.jpg

Στο μελλον θα ανεβει και αλλο υλικο εκτος απο φωτογραφιες...!!!!

----------


## Trakman

Καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πανεμορφες οι φωτογραφιες σου φιλε Giovanaut!

----------


## DimitrisT

Μπράβο Γιάννη!!!Πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες!!!!Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Φιλε Γιαννη εκεινη την ημερα ημουν πανω στον ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ.Καταπληκτικες οι φωτο σου και απο πολυ ωραιαο σημειο.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> ΛΙΣΣΟΣ-Αναχωρηση απ τον Πειραια και αντικανονικη προσπεραση του Μπομπ απο δεξια:mrgreen: 
> 178.JPG 
> Για τους Trakman,opelmanos,Giovanaut,Akis dionisis


Φοβερή φωτογραφία!!!

και του Giovanaut επίσης!!!

----------


## captain

Δεν μπορείς να τις αφήσεις ασχολίαστες....*ΥΠΕΡΟΧΕΣ* φίλε Giovanaut..!!!! :Wink: !!!!

----------


## Leo

The flying Ciovanaut!!!! Δεν θέλω να σχολιάσω, όλα μαζί τέλεια. Συγχαρητήρια Γιάννη.

----------


## Giovanaut

Για ολους εσας και τα θετικα σας σχολια, αλλη μια απο την ιδια μερα...!!!

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ...!!!

DSC05050.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Για ολους εσας και τα για τα θετικα σας σχολια, αλλη μια απο την ιδια μερα...!!!
> 
> Σας ευχαριστω πολυ...!!!
> 
> DSC05050.jpg


 Tσακάλι ο φίλος Γιάννης !!!!Φωτογραφίες για κάδρο!!

----------


## vinman

> Για ολους εσας και τα θετικα σας σχολια, αλλη μια απο την ιδια μερα...!!!
> 
> Σας ευχαριστω πολυ...!!!
> 
> DSC05050.jpg


Πανέμορφη Γιάννη,και αυτή και οι προηγούμενες!!

----------


## dokimakos21

> Για ολους εσας και τα θετικα σας σχολια, αλλη μια απο την ιδια μερα...!!!
> 
> Σας ευχαριστω πολυ...!!!
> 
> DSC05050.jpg


*Γιαννη πανεμορφες φωτογραφιες ..!!Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ..!*

----------


## DeepBlue

Για τον Giovanaut για τις πανέμορφες φωτο του και για τους opelmanos,Leo,Trakman,vinman,pantelis2009,T.S.S. APOLLON. :Very Happy:  P1040726.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

> Για τον Giovanaut για τις πανέμορφες φωτο του και για τους opelmanos,Leo,Trakman,vinman,pantelis2009,T.S.S. APOLLON. P1040726.jpg


Σ' ευχαριστω παρα πολυ, οπως επισης και ολους για τα ομορφα λογια τους...!!!

Η φωτο σου εκπεμπει κατι ιδιαιτερο...!!!
Μου φερνει εικονες στο μυαλο απο αναχωρησεις υπερωκεανιων, που αφηνουν πισω τη στερια και χανονται στον οριζοντα...!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Όλα τα υπερωκεάνια έχουν πολλές τσιμινιέρες που καπνίζουν!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

> Όλα τα υπερωκεάνια έχουν πολλές τσιμινιέρες που καπνίζουν!!!


Και εννοειται πως ειναι μπαταριστα, με τηλεγραφο..... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους Λισσάρηδες για να μην ξεχάσω ονόματα ... :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους Λισσάρηδες για να μην ξεχάσω ονόματα ...


Ο Μανος, εχει κατασκηνωσει για τα καλα στο παρατηρητηριο.... :Wink: 
Ευχαριστουμε πολυ...!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> Ο Μανος, εχει κατασκηνωσει για τα καλα στο παρατηρητηριο....
> Ευχαριστουμε πολυ...!!!


 Αυτο δεν το σκεφτηκα ,,,Καλή ιδέα  :Cool:

----------


## kapas

> Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους Λισσάρηδες για να μην ξεχάσω ονόματα ...


στο facebook θα παταγα το like!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πανεμορφες φωτογραφιες απο τους φιλους DeepBlue και opelmanos!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> στο facebook θα παταγα το like!!!!


Θα ανεβεί και εκεί...

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gi...6465989&ref=ts

----------


## sylver23

Απο το Λισσός με αγάπη

P4251176.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο απο Giovanaut, opelmanos & *DeepBlue, ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση θα ανταποδώσω σύντομα.*

----------


## Nikos_V

> Όλα τα υπερωκεάνια έχουν πολλές τσιμινιέρες που καπνίζουν!!!


Πρωινη αφιξη στο μεγαλο λιμανι 08/08/10!!
Για τους Trakman,sylver23,Apostolo,Opelmano,Giovanaut,vinma  n.......!!!
P8080507.JPG

----------


## Trakman

> Για τον Giovanaut για τις πανέμορφες φωτο του και για τους opelmanos,Leo,Trakman,vinman,pantelis2009,T.S.S. APOLLON. P1040726.jpg





> Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους Λισσάρηδες για να μην ξεχάσω ονόματα ...





> Απο το Λισσός με αγάπη
> 
> P4251176.jpg





> Πρωινη αφιξη στο μεγαλο λιμανι 08/08/10!!
> Για τους Trakman,sylver23,Apostolo,Opelmano,Giovanaut,vinma  n.......!!!
> P8080507.JPG


Δίνετε ρεσιτάλ!!!! Να'στε καλά παιδιά!!! Μοναδικές εικόνες!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Λισσός εν πλώ για Χίο 
Για όλη την υπέροχη παρέα  :Wink: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105264

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Αυτό το σημείο να μου το δείξεις που πας και βγάζεις αυτές τις φωτογραφίες!!!:mrgreen:

----------


## opelmanos

> Αυτό το σημείο να μου το δείξεις που πας και βγάζεις αυτές τις φωτογραφίες!!!:mrgreen:


 Πρέπει να πάρεις  και ένα αντίσκοινο όμως θα σου χρειαστεί  :Wink: Γιατί ανέβα κατέβα με το μηχανάκι είναι αστα να πάν.Όσο είναι μέρα κάτι θα κάνουμε αλλά αν αρχίσει και  νυχτώνει γρήγορα ...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Μία χειμωνιάτικη καθυστερημένη άφιξη του ΛΙΣΣΌΣ στο Λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης!!

----------


## captain

> Λισσός εν πλώ για Χίο 
> Για όλη την υπέροχη παρέα 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105264


Φίλε opelmanos έχεις χτυπήσει φλέβα χρυσού με αυτό το σημείο φωτογράφησης...απίθανες όλες σου οι φωτογραφίες!!!

*Πρόταση*: _Μια και ανεβαίνεις τόσο συχνά δεν βάζεις σιγά καμιά σημαιούλα του nautilia, κανά δεντράκι, σιγά σιγά κανά καλυβάκι...δεν χρειάζονται και πολλά...μετά από μερικά χρονάκια υπάρχει και ο νόμος περί "χρησικτησίας".._ :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Razz: ..

----------


## opelmanos

> Φίλε opelmanos έχεις χτυπήσει φλέβα χρυσού με αυτό το σημείο φωτογράφησης...απίθανες όλες σου οι φωτογραφίες!!!
> 
> *Πρόταση*: _Μια και ανεβαίνεις τόσο συχνά δεν βάζεις σιγά καμιά σημαιούλα του nautilia, κανά δεντράκι, σιγά σιγά κανά καλυβάκι...δεν χρειάζονται και πολλά...μετά από μερικά χρονάκια υπάρχει και ο νόμος περί "χρησικτησίας".._..


 Δίκιο έχεις  πρέπει να φτιάξω ένα παρατηρητήριο -φυλάκιο με κρεβάτι μέσα τηλεόραση ,υπολογιστή ,τζάκι γιατί έρχεται και ο χειμώνας, όπλα για τους κλέφτες και όλα τα συναφή!!!

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Δίκιο έχεις πρέπει να φτιάξω ένα παρατηρητήριο -φυλάκιο με κρεβάτι μέσα τηλεόραση ,υπολογιστή ,τζάκι γιατί έρχεται και ο χειμώνας, όπλα για τους κλέφτες και όλα τα συναφή!!!


 Καντο ομως λιγο μεγαλο γιατι προβλεπω να μαζευεις πολυ κοσμο εκει πανω και δεν θα φευγουν ουτε με την σκουπα αναποδα :Very Happy:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Tι μέρα είναι σήμερα ρε παιδιά??
Αααα.. Ναι.. Ήταν Παρασκευή και τώρα βρισκόμαστε στα ξημερώματα του Σαββάτου, όπου έχουμε την εβδομαδιαία μας συνάντηση με το ΛΙΣΣΌΣ εδώ στη Θεσσαλονίκη!!! :mrgreen:

Σήμερα το πλοίο δεν έδεσε στη γωνία του, μιας και τα τσακάλια του Λιμεναρχείου της Θεσσαλονίκης είχαν τη τρομερή αυτή ιδέα να αφήσουν ένα "στοιχειομένο" εμπορικό πλοίο στο μέρος που δένου τα ποστάλια...
Φαίνεται λίγο και η πλώρη του στη πρώτη φωτογραφία!!!
Το συγκρεκριμένο εμπορικό πλοίο βρίσκεται εκεί από την περασμένη Παρασκευή, όπου το έδεσαν εκεί λίγο μετά την αναχώρηση του ΛΙΣΣΌΣ.

ΛΙΣΣΌΣ λοιπόν λίγες ώρες νωρίτερα στη Θεσσαλονίκη!!!







Αυτάαα...:mrgreen:

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΛΙΣΣΟΣ-Εν πλω για Μυτιληνη σήμερα λίγο πριν την άφιξη του..!*
*Για τους Douzoune,opemanos,giovanaut,Leo,Trakman,Vinman,Tha  nasis89,Apostolos,Ben Bruce..!*
P9113798.jpg

----------


## Joyrider

Ε ρε Λισσός, ακούραστο και όμορφο.Σε βλέπαμε στη Σούδα όταν υπηρετούσα στο Ναύσταθμο και λέγαμε πότε θα πάρουμε άδεια να ανέβουμε Αθήνα.Ντίσκο και πιώματα οι ναυτάρες μέχρι το πρωί.Ωραία χρόνια.Στα μάτια μου τότε ήταν luxury liner το Λισσάκι  :Very Happy:

----------


## Chris_Chania

> Ε ρε Λισσός, ακούραστο και όμορφο.Σε βλέπαμε στη Σούδα όταν υπηρετούσα στο Ναύσταθμο και λέγαμε πότε θα πάρουμε άδεια να ανέβουμε Αθήνα.Ντίσκο και πιώματα οι ναυτάρες μέχρι το πρωί.Ωραία χρόνια.Στα μάτια μου τότε ήταν luxury liner το Λισσάκι


Όντως έτσι ήταν, την δεκαετία του 90 που το Λισσός ήρθε στα Χανιά, ήταν πολυτελέστατο για τα δεδομένα της εποχής (προερχόταν άλλωστε από την γραμμή της Αδριατικής όπου μαζί με το Λατώ άνηκαν τότε στην ελίτ απο πλευράς πολυτέλειας). Πέρασε πολλά από τότε, το γεγονός όμως πως συνεχιζει ακόμα να κυκλοφορεί στις θάλασσες μας δείχνει πως έχει ακόμα πολλά ψωμιά να φάει. Όλους κάτω θα μας βάλει και αυτό ακομα θα ταξιδεύει  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Joyrider

> Όντως έτσι ήταν, την δεκαετία του 90 που το Λισσός ήρθε στα Χανιά, ήταν πολυτελέστατο για τα δεδομένα της εποχής (προερχόταν άλλωστε από την γραμμή της Αδριατικής όπου μαζί με το Λατώ άνηκαν τότε στην ελίτ απο πλευράς πολυτέλειας). Πέρασε πολλά από τότε, το γεγονός όμως πως συνεχιζει ακόμα να κυκλοφορεί στις θάλασσες μας δείχνει πως έχει ακόμα πολλά ψωμιά να φάει. Όλους κάτω θα μας βάλει και αυτό ακομα θα ταξιδεύει


 
Καλοτάξιδο να είναι και να εξυπηρετεί τον κόσμο.Θυμάμαι τότε που το ταξίδευα 90-91 είχε μέχρι και ανταλλακτήριο συναλλάγματος μέσα, ταξιδεύαμε μέσα στη χλιδή και η καμπίνα είχε κάνα διχίλιαρο με τη διαφορά το στρατιωτικό, ταξιδεύαμε σαν άνθρωποι.

Από την άλλη και με τα είκοσι χρόνια που έχουν περάσει από πάνω μου :lol: το βλέπω διαφορετικά σήμερα, σίδερα είναι, μέταλλα, μηχανήματα κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να φεύγουν, πόσα λεφτά θα βγάλουν ακόμα, τα ξεζουμίζουν...

----------


## manolis132

Εγω παντως πριν καιρο (αρκαιτο μαλλιστα)
ειχα μπει μεσα οχι για να ταξιδεψω για κατι αλλο (ουτε καν θυμαμαι)
και παρολο του "παλαιομοδιτικου" (|με την καλη ενοια)στυλ του,το θεωρο ενα πλοιο πανεμορφο που καλα κρατει!

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Παρ ολα τα χρονια του ειναι βαπορι που σπανια συναντας ειχα ταξιδεψει για Χανια το 2003 και επιστροφη με το ΛΑΤΩ οταν απεναντι ειχαν το BS1 και τα προτιμησα γιατι ενοιωθες το ταξιδι την θαλασσα την αλμυρα απλετοι εξωτερικοι χωροι κατι που σημερα το συναντας δυσκολα

----------


## yoR

Όταν το μετασκεύασε η ΑΝΕΚ επένδυσε πολλά λεφτά, αφομοίωσε πολλά δοκιμασμένα στύλ από ηδη πλοία-θρύλους  πάνω του (βλέπε σκεπαστά καταστρώματα αλά MED. SEA), είχε το ωραιότερο κατάστρωμα πισίνας, η εξυπηρέτηση ήταν και είναι άψογη, ήταν από τα λίγα πλοία με ελεύθερη πρόσβαση των επιβατών παντού χωρίς τάξεις και γενικά η ΑΝΕΚ εστίασε από αυτά τα δύο πλοία (ΛΙΣΣΟΣ- ΛΑΤΩ) και μετά στο ΤΑΞΙΔΙ. Και εγώ θυμάμαι όταν ήρθε Χανιά είχες την εντύπωση ότι αδικόταν σε εσωτερικό δρομολόγιο! Συνέχεια όλοι το διάλεγαν αντί του ΑΠΤΕΡΑ.. Γενικά πιστεύω πως η ΑΝΕΚ καινοτόμησε στο ΛΙΣΣΟΣ όπως και στο ΕΛΥΡΟΣ όπως και στο ΑΠΤΕΡΑ παλιότερα. Είναι ένα πλοίο που έχει όμως και αδικηθεί για το εναλλακτικό του λουκ και την ηλικία του λες και είναι το μόνο με παραφωνίες και μεγάλη ηλικία. Αν έχετε επίσης προσέξει δίνει και πολλές όμορφες πόζες στους φωτογράφους μας σε καθημερινή βάση! Οπότε το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ κατάφερε να κάνει την ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ του και όταν φύγει, αν φύγει, θα το θυμόμαστε πάντα σαν το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ και όχι σαν τα καινούρια που φεύγουν και δε θυμάσαι καν πως τα έλεγαν.

----------


## Joyrider

> ... Οπότε το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ κατάφερε να κάνει την ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ του και όταν φύγει, αν φύγει, θα το θυμόμαστε πάντα σαν το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ και όχι σαν τα καινούρια που φεύγουν και δε θυμάσαι καν πως τα έλεγαν.


 
Αυτό ακριβώς φίλε μου...αυτό ακριβώς !!  :Wink:

----------


## manolis132

Φιλε yoR πολυ σοφη αυτη η κουβεντα και συμφωνω.Παντως εν μερι η ΑΝΕΚ θα μπορουσε να του χει συμπεριφερθει καπως καλυτερα.

----------


## MILTIADIS

Ποσο καλυτερα δηλαδη??μεχρι τα 40 του,σχεδον,το χει κρατησει και ο θεος ξερει και ποσο ακομα..αν ειναι''παραπονεμενο''το ανατσουμπαλο ΛΙΣΣΟΣ τι θα πρεπει να''λεει''το πανεμορφο ΚΡΗΤΗ που το πουλησε τοσο νωρις η' το θρυλικο και πρωτοπορο ΑΠΤΕΡΑ??

----------


## manolis132

Μου βαλες τα γυαλια  :Smile: . Παντως το ΑΠΤΕΡΑ το οποιο το προλαβα να ταξιδεψω (και το ΚΡΗΤΗ που δεν προλαβα ειναι οντως θριλικα)
οντως ηταν θρυλικα...Παντως με τη μετασκευη που του χε γινει οταν ηρθε Ελλαδα δεν συμφωνω απολυτως.Προστεθηκαν τμηματα που δεν μου πολυαρεσαν.

----------


## nippon

> Όταν το μετασκεύασε η ΑΝΕΚ επένδυσε πολλά λεφτά, αφομοίωσε πολλά δοκιμασμένα στύλ από ηδη πλοία-θρύλους  πάνω του (βλέπε σκεπαστά καταστρώματα αλά MED. SEA), είχε το ωραιότερο κατάστρωμα πισίνας, η εξυπηρέτηση ήταν και είναι άψογη, ήταν από τα λίγα πλοία με ελεύθερη πρόσβαση των επιβατών παντού χωρίς τάξεις και γενικά η ΑΝΕΚ εστίασε από αυτά τα δύο πλοία (ΛΙΣΣΟΣ- ΛΑΤΩ) και μετά στο ΤΑΞΙΔΙ. Και εγώ θυμάμαι όταν ήρθε Χανιά είχες την εντύπωση ότι αδικόταν σε εσωτερικό δρομολόγιο! Συνέχεια όλοι το διάλεγαν αντί του ΑΠΤΕΡΑ.. Γενικά πιστεύω πως η ΑΝΕΚ καινοτόμησε στο ΛΙΣΣΟΣ όπως και στο ΕΛΥΡΟΣ όπως και στο ΑΠΤΕΡΑ παλιότερα. Είναι ένα πλοίο που έχει όμως και αδικηθεί για το εναλλακτικό του λουκ και την ηλικία του λες και είναι το μόνο με παραφωνίες και μεγάλη ηλικία. Αν έχετε επίσης προσέξει δίνει και πολλές όμορφες πόζες στους φωτογράφους μας σε καθημερινή βάση! Οπότε το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ κατάφερε να κάνει την ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ του και όταν φύγει, αν φύγει, θα το θυμόμαστε πάντα σαν το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ και όχι σαν τα καινούρια που φεύγουν και δε θυμάσαι καν πως τα έλεγαν.


Οντως ειναι ιστορικο πλοιο γιατι μαζι με το FERRY AKASHIA (νυν PHILIPPINA PRINCESS) ηταν τα πρωτα φερρυ με κλειστη πλωρη πολυ πριν αυτο εφαρμοστει στα κοντινεραδικα
2010062106151221f.jpg
20100414155504537.jpg
ΠΗΓΗ: teikisen.blog84.fc2.com

----------


## kapas

> Οντως ειναι ιστορικο πλοιο γιατι μαζι με το FERRY AKASHIA (νυν PHILIPPINA PRINCESS) ηταν τα πρωτα φερρυ με κλειστη πλωρη πολυ πριν αυτο εφαρμοστει στα κοντινεραδικα
> 2010062106151221f.jpg
> 20100414155504537.jpg
> ΠΗΓΗ: teikisen.blog84.fc2.com


τρομερες φωτο... ειναι για αρχειο!!!! φαινονται πολυ καθαρα λεπτομεριες οπως οι 4 τσιμινιερες που τις ειχε απο "μαμα" και αλλες....

----------


## Markosm

To Λισσός στην Σούδα μετά από την άφιξή του από ημερήσιο στις 25-08-06.Οντως θρυλικό βαπόρι εγώ πάντα το προτιμούσα σε σχέση με το Λατώ εκείνη την εποχή...και έχει και εξώστη στον καθρέπτη,που σε ημερήσιο ταξίδι μετράει πολύ. Πρώτο μου ταξίδι με το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ήταν τον Νοέμβριο του 89 απο Σούδα Πειραιά το είχαν για σκάντζα μάλλον τότε του Κρήτη ή του Απτερα. Μου φαίνονταν τότε υπερωκεάνειο! Θυμάμαι (βέβαια ήμουνα μικρός) ότι είχε και κρεβάτια 3ης θέσης τότε, και ήταν ίσως κατάμπαρα...?Κανένας παλαιότερος?

----------


## despo

Προσωπικά δεν θυμάμαι να υπήρχαν κρεβάτια 3ης θέσης. Αυτό νομίζω οτι συνέβαινε στα παλαιότερα πλοία της γραμμής Κρήτης.

----------


## Joyrider

> ...Μου φαίνονταν τότε υπερωκεάνειο! Θυμάμαι (βέβαια ήμουνα μικρός) ότι είχε και κρεβάτια 3ης θέσης τότε, και ήταν ίσως κατάμπαρα...?Κανένας παλαιότερος?


 
Το Λισσός από τις πολλές φορές που το ταξίδεψα δεν είχε τέτοια κρεββάτια απ' ότι θυμάμαι.Αντίθετα το ΑΠΤΕΡΑ είχε κάτι κουκέτες σαν dormitories κατάπρυμα, όποιος προλάβαινε την έπεφτε.

----------


## kapas

> To Λισσός στην Σούδα μετά από την άφιξή του από ημερήσιο στις 25-08-06.Οντως θρυλικό βαπόρι εγώ πάντα το προτιμούσα σε σχέση με το Λατώ εκείνη την εποχή...και έχει και εξώστη στον καθρέπτη,που σε ημερήσιο ταξίδι μετράει πολύ. Πρώτο μου ταξίδι με το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ήταν τον Νοέμβριο του 89 απο Σούδα Πειραιά το είχαν για σκάντζα μάλλον τότε του Κρήτη ή του Απτερα. Μου φαίνονταν τότε υπερωκεάνειο! Θυμάμαι (βέβαια ήμουνα μικρός) ότι είχε και κρεβάτια 3ης θέσης τότε, και ήταν ίσως κατάμπαρα...?Κανένας παλαιότερος?


τοσο καιρο βλεποντας φωτο του πλοιου σε αλλα λιμανια κατι δεν μου πηγαινε καλα.... τωρα ομως μου παει και μου παραπαει!!!!  :Cool:

----------


## samichri

> Οντως ειναι ιστορικο πλοιο γιατι μαζι με το FERRY AKASHIA (νυν PHILIPPINA PRINCESS) ηταν τα πρωτα φερρυ με κλειστη πλωρη πολυ πριν αυτο εφαρμοστει στα κοντινεραδικα
> 2010062106151221f.jpg
> 20100414155504537.jpg
> ΠΗΓΗ: teikisen.blog84.fc2.com


Ιστορικές φωτογραφίες του πλοίου. Τις κοιτάς και πηγαίνεις πραγματικά σε άλλες εποχές. Όμως έχω μία απορία... σωστικές λέμβους δεν είχε το πλοίο όταν ήταν στην Ιαπωνία?? μόνο φουσκωτές (σε βαρελάκια)???? γιατί από τις φωτογραφίες αυτές αυτό καταλαβαίνω, εκτός αν είναι τραβηγμένες από τα δοκιμαστικά δρομολόγια του πλοίου, πριν παραδοθεί στους πλοιοκτήτες του.

----------


## Apostolos

Τα Ιαπωνικα που κάνουν great costal γραμμες δεν υποχρεούνται να φέρουν σωστικές λέμβους, ακόμα μέχρι και σήμερα, όπως επίσεις δεν έχουν springler και άλλα σωστικά μέσα

----------


## samichri

> Τα Ιαπωνικα που κάνουν great costal γραμμες δεν υποχρεούνται να φέρουν σωστικές λέμβους, ακόμα μέχρι και σήμερα, όπως επίσεις δεν έχουν springler και άλλα σωστικά μέσα


 
Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση. Μου λύθηκε η απορία.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ F/B Λισσος...Πειραιας 17-7-2010._
_ DSCN2970.jpg_
_ Για  τους Ben Bruce και Apostolos_

----------


## manolis132

> Τα Ιαπωνικα που κάνουν great costal γραμμες δεν υποχρεούνται να φέρουν σωστικές λέμβους, ακόμα μέχρι και σήμερα, όπως επίσεις δεν έχουν springler και άλλα σωστικά μέσα


Λογικο ακουγεται.Ειναι κατι σαν τα δικα μας που πανε σε κοντινα μερη οπως σαρωνικος?

----------


## Apostolos

Σωστά πλοία εσωτερικού κατηγορίας Γ (Νεφέλή κλπ κλπ)

----------


## manolis132

Ευχαριστω πολυ Αποστολε για απαντηση.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

ΛΙΣΣΌΣ στο Λιμάνι της Μύρινας!
 :Cool:

----------


## douzoune

Σήμερα εν πλω...

Για τους Apostolos, Leo, Trakman, Ben Bruce,T.S.S Apollon, vinman, dokimakos21, thanasis89, giovanaut, Akis Dionysis, opelmanos 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107322

----------


## opelmanos

> Σήμερα εν πλω...
> 
> Για τους Apostolos, Leo, Trakman, Ben Bruce,T.S.S Apollon, vinman, dokimakos21, thanasis89, giovanaut, Akis Dionysis, opelmanos 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107322


 Ευχαριστώ ρε Δημήτρη να σαι πάντα καλά .Θα σου ανταπωδώσω σε λίγο  :Very Happy:

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Τωρα εγω θα το ρωτησω και εσεις πειτε οτι θελετε Τα φουγαρα τα μικρα που εχει πισω απο τα μεγαλα με το λογοτυπο της εταιρειας ειναι απο τις γεννητριες ή απο τις μηχανες :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Trakman

> Σήμερα εν πλω...
> 
> Για τους Apostolos, Leo, Trakman, Ben Bruce,T.S.S Apollon, vinman, dokimakos21, thanasis89, giovanaut, Akis Dionysis, opelmanos 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107322


Πραγματικά πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία Δημήτρη!!! Να'σαι καλά!!!

----------


## Joyrider

> Τωρα εγω θα το ρωτησω και εσεις πειτε οτι θελετε Τα φουγαρα τα μικρα που εχει πισω απο τα μεγαλα με το λογοτυπο της εταιρειας ειναι απο τις γεννητριες ή απο τις μηχανες


 
Από τις ηλεκτρομηχανές είναι φίλε μου.

----------


## Giovanaut

> Σήμερα εν πλω...
> 
> Για τους Apostolos, Leo, Trakman, Ben Bruce,T.S.S Apollon, vinman, dokimakos21, thanasis89, giovanaut, Akis Dionysis, opelmanos 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107322


Τα χρωματα σου φιλε τωρα τελευταια αγγιζουν την τελειοτητα...!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

> Σήμερα εν πλω...
> 
> Για τους Apostolos, Leo, Trakman, Ben Bruce,T.S.S Apollon, vinman, dokimakos21, thanasis89, giovanaut, Akis Dionysis, opelmanos 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107322


Μαγική εικόνα Δημήτρη ! Σ' Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ !

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Toυ έλειψε η παρέα μας και έρχεται "σφαιράτο"... :Cool:

----------


## Joyrider

19.5 σφαίρα η ΛισσΑΡΑ  :Very Happy:  ...να βγώ στους Νέους Επιβάτες να το δώ !!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> 19.5 σφαίρα η ΛισσΑΡΑ  ...να βγώ στους Νέους Επιβάτες να το δώ !!


Έλα το βράδυ στο Λιμάνι.. Εκεί θα είμαστε μαζί με τον Giovanaut.:mrgreen:
H κλασική Παρασκευατιάτικη βόλτα μας πριν πάμε για νάνι..:mrgreen: (λέμε τώρα)

----------


## Joyrider

> Έλα το βράδυ στο Λιμάνι.. Εκεί θα είμαστε μαζί με τον Giovanaut.:mrgreen:
> H κλασική Παρασκευατιάτικη βόλτα μας πριν πάμε για νάνι..:mrgreen: (λέμε τώρα)


Δυστυχώς είμαι για δουλειά στη Θεσσαλονίκη φίλε μου και μένω Αγία Τριάδα φιλοξενούμενος στους Νέους Επιβάτες, το βράδυ θα φύγω.Ευχαριστώ για την πρόσκληση μόλις ανέβω πάλι, σύντομα, θα φροντίσω να τα πούμε από κοντά !

----------


## lissos95

> To Λισσός στην Σούδα μετά από την άφιξή του από ημερήσιο στις 25-08-06.Οντως θρυλικό βαπόρι εγώ πάντα το προτιμούσα σε σχέση με το Λατώ εκείνη την εποχή...και έχει και εξώστη στον καθρέπτη,που σε ημερήσιο ταξίδι μετράει πολύ. Πρώτο μου ταξίδι με το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ήταν τον Νοέμβριο του 89 απο Σούδα Πειραιά το είχαν για σκάντζα μάλλον τότε του Κρήτη ή του Απτερα. Μου φαίνονταν τότε υπερωκεάνειο! Θυμάμαι (βέβαια ήμουνα μικρός) ότι είχε και κρεβάτια 3ης θέσης τότε, και ήταν ίσως κατάμπαρα...?Κανένας παλαιότερος?


 Εχειs δικιο φιλε μου το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ειχε dormitories στην πλωρη κατω απο το κυριωs γκαραζ εκει που τωρα βρισκοντααι οι καμπινεs των θαλαμηπολων,αυτο εγινε στην μετασκευη που χτιστηκε ο περιστεροναs στην πρυμη!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Σημερινή ¶φιξη και Αναχώρηση του ΛΙΣΣΌΣ στο Λιμάνι Της Θεσσαλονίκης!!!









See you next Friday... :Cool:

----------


## Markosm

Το Λισσός σε ημερήσιο βγαλμένο από το Λατώ στις 03-09-06 ανοιχτά της Φαλκονέρας.

----------


## Joyrider

> Το Λισσός σε ημερήσιο βγαλμένο από το Λατώ στις 03-09-06 ανοιχτά της Φαλκονέρας.


 
Ντουμάνια η αριστερή κύρια  :Confused:

----------


## Apostolos

> Σημερινή ¶φιξη και Αναχώρηση του ΛΙΣΣΌΣ στο Λιμάνι Της Θεσσαλονίκης!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you next Friday...



Ελεος Ακη όχι άλλες φώτο κάθε Παρασκευή, όλο τα ίδια βλέπουμε

----------


## Leo

Απόστολε, λίγο το σχόλιο (Θεσσαλονίκη), λίγο το καράβι, λίγο το ποδήλατο, μου ήθαν οι στοίχοι από το ταγούδι του Μακεδόνα.... 

πήρα τ όνειρό μου, το ποδήλατο μου..... 

για σένα λοιπόν η επόμενη!

DSCN4702lissos.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Ελεος Ακη όχι άλλες φώτο κάθε Παρασκευή, όλο τα ίδια βλέπουμε


 ¶κη μην ακούς ...Βάζε όσες φωτό θέλεις όποτε έρχεται το Λισσός και το Θεόφιλος  στη Θεσσαλονίκη...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Ελεος Ακη όχι άλλες φώτο κάθε Παρασκευή, όλο τα ίδια βλέπουμε


Ωχ.. ¶ρχισε το κράξιμο. ¶ντε θα σου αφιερώσω αυτή από τη Χίο!!! 
[Έκοψα και τον ντόκο που φαινόταν] :mrgreen:






> ¶κη μην ακούς ...Βάζε όσες φωτό θέλεις όποτε έρχεται το Λισσός και το Θεόφιλος  στη Θεσσαλονίκη...


Μάνο ίσως έχει δίκαιο ο Απόστολος! Δεν πρόκειται να διαφωνίσω μαζί του!
Αλλά όπως έχω ξαναπεί και τα έχω "χώσει" σε άλλα τόπικς, η Θεσσαλονίκη είναι μία άγονη γραμμή που προσωπικά το μόνο πλοίο που βλέπω με τα μάτια μου είναι το ΛΙΣΣΌΣ και γι'αυτό ανεβάζω συνέχεια φωτογραφίες από αυτό!

----------


## noulos

Πολύ κοντά στο Γαύριο δεν είναι;   :Confused: 


ΑΚΥΡΟ!!!
Είπα και' γω!!! Εφτασε τόσο κοντά στο Γαύριο μέχρι να γυρίσει που νόμιζα τελικά πως θα μπει και μέσα!!!

----------


## despo

Μολις επέστρεψα απο ενα ταξείδι στη Μυτιλήνη και οι εντυπώσεις μου απο το πλοίο είναι οτι διατηρείται σε καλή κατάσταση παρα την ηλικία του. Αυτό ομως που μου έκανε ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση, είναι η ευρυχωρία στα σαλόνια του, οπως επίσης οι απέραντοι εξωτερικοί χώροι, οπου κινείσαι άνετα μπροστά - πίσω - πλάγια και φωτογραφίζεις η'και απολαμβάνεις το ήρεμο ταξείδεμά του ! Μακάρι η εταιρεία να συνεχίζει να το συντηρεί κατα τα πρεποντα και να εξακολουθήσει να 'οργώνει' το Βόρειο Αιγαίο.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_F/B_ _Λισσος_..._Πειραιας 15-7-2010._
DSCN2963.jpg
_Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,Apostolos,despo,pantelis2009,vinman,laz94, Deep Blue_

----------


## despo

Παντα επίκαιρος στα θέματα των πλοίων ο φίλος Απόλλων με το πλούσιο φωτογραφικό υλικό του. Να είσαι καλά.

----------


## laz94

> _F/B_ _Λισσος_..._Πειραιας 15-7-2010._
> DSCN2963.jpg
> _Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,Apostolos,despo,pantelis2009,vinman,laz94, Deep Blue_


Φίλε T.S.S APOLLON ευχαριστώ πολύ! 
Η επόμενη δική σου! :Wink: 
100_2703.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

ΛΙΣΣΟΣ-Είσοδος στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης 11.9.09..!
P9113802.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

*ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ*
Η ΑΝΕΚ ενημερώνει το επιβατηγό κοινό ότι λόγω της απαγόρευσης απόπλου από τονλιμένα Πειραιά εξαιτίας των δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών, το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΛΙΣΣΟΣ», θαεκτελέσει το δρομολόγιο Πειραιά – Θεσσαλονίκη – Πειραιά ως κάτωθι:
ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 29/10/2010: ΧΙΟΣ (ΑΦ. 16:30 - ΑΝΑΧ. 17:00) - ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ (ΑΦ.
20:30 – ΑΝΑΧ. 21:30) - ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 30/10/2010 ΛΗΜΝΟΣ (ΑΦ. 03:30 – ΑΝΑΧ.
04:00) - ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ (ΑΦ. 12:00 – ΑΝΑΧ. 13:00) – ΛΗΜΝΟΣ (ΑΦ. 21:00 – ΑΝΑΧ.21:30) – ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 31/10/2010 ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ (ΑΦ. 03:00 – ΑΝΑΧ. 04:00) – ΧΙΟΣ(ΑΦ. 07:00 – ΑΝΑΧ. 07:30) – ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ (¶φιξη 16:00)

πηγή:http://web.anek.gr/anek_prod/pdf/pub...0101029_el.pdf

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Επειδή θα ταξιδέψει ο douzoune από Μυτιλήνη προς Θεσσαλονίκη με το L15505, φούντωσε η θάλασσα...
Είναι μεγάλος γκαντέμης!:mrgreen:

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Για δειτα και αυτο 

http://www.emprosnet.gr/Economy/?Ent...3-e426eb92f60b

Απο την ιστοσελιδα της εφημεριδας ΕΜΠΡΟΣ

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Έχω μία υπόνοια, ότι με την έναρξη δρομολογίων του European Express, το ΛΙΣΣΌΣ πήρε λίγο την κατηφόρα.
Παρ'όλο που το ΛΙΣΣΌΣ έχει ακόμα λίγα χρόνια ζωής, αν δεν αντικατασταθεί με ένα ποιο γρήγορο, βλέπω την ΑΝΕΚ να κάνει δώρο στη ΝΕΛ την επιβατική και όχι μόνο κίνηση που είχε. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Είδωμεν...

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Παντως απο οτι λεει η εφημεριδα πιθανον να ζητησει αποδρομολογηση μετα την ετησια αν δεν εχει βρει αντικαταστατη τοτε σιγουρα την εκανε δωρο στην ΝΕΛ

----------


## despo

Οπως ειναι γνωστό, το πλοίο μπήκε αρον-αρον στη γραμμή αμέσως μετα το 
ατύχημα του Θεόφιλος και μάλιστα εκείνη την περίοδο η Ανεκ το είχε μεταξυ παροπλισμού και αντικαταστάτη για καποια ενδεχόμενη ανάγκη. Δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία οτι με την είσοδο του European, έχασε αρκετή κίνηση, η οποία κατα τη γνώμη μου οφείλεται εκτος απο άλλους παράγοντες και στη ταχύτητα. Αρκεί να αναφέρω το εξης γεγονός στις ώρες άφιξης χθες Πέμπτη στον Πειραιά. European με ωρα αναχώρησης απο Μυτιλήνη 19.30 - ηταν ηδη δεμένο στις 07.00. Νησος Χιος αναχώρηση 22.00 - έδεσε στις 07.10, ενω το Λισσός με αναχώρηση 18.00, έδεσε γυρω στις 07.30. Οπότε όλα τα ενδεχόμενα παίζουν ...

----------


## panthiras1

Για να σταματήσει το πλοίο 2 μήνες χωρίς αντικαταστάτη -κατά την γνώμη μου- η ΑΝΕΚ αποχωρεί από την γραμμή.
(εκτός και αν αντικατασταθεί από κάποιο π.χ. ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ)

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Για να σταματήσει το πλοίο 2 μήνες χωρίς αντικαταστάτη -κατά την γνώμη μου- η ΑΝΕΚ αποχωρεί από την γραμμή.
> (εκτός και αν αντικατασταθεί από κάποιο π.χ. ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ)


To *ARIANDE* φίλε θα πάει Ιταλία μάλλον. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hsw

Και τι γίνεται με την άγονη την περίοδο της ακινησίας;;

----------


## despo

Δεν νομίζω να έχει πλεον την άγονη επιδοτούμενη γραμμή για Λήμνο - Θεσσαλονίκη, αφου υπάρχει ο Θεόφιλος. Κατα τη γνώμη μου το μέλλον θα φανεί οταν θα δέσει το European για επισκευή, οπου εκεί λογικά θα πρέπει να ξανακάνει δρομολόγια.

----------


## vinman

*Χρώματα πρωινού στον Πειραιά...αφιερωμένη στον φίλο Trakman!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 113498

----------


## DimitrisT

Χτεσινή απογευματινή άφιξη (λόγο απαγορευτικού) του Λισσός στην Χίο
DSCF8173.jpg

DSCF8183.jpg

DSCF8186.jpg
αφιερωμένες στους φίλους vinman,pantelis2009,T.S.S.Apollon, sylver23, Akis_Dionisis,dokimakos21,gnikles,douzoune και στους φαν του πλοίου.

----------


## hayabusa

*η δεύτερη και η τρίτη πολύ καλές !
*

----------


## AegeanIslands

Απ το σημαιακι βλεπουμε το Νοτια.
Ετσι εξηγειται και το πλασαρισμα (ψηλωμα), αφου στη πρωτη Φωτο νομιζει κανεις οτι το αφησε το λιμανι, οτι παει για Μυτιληνη...

----------


## Psarianos

Τον Βορια θες να πεις :Wink:

----------


## AegeanIslands

ναι φιλε μου Γρεγος ειναι !

----------


## BEN BRUCE

LISSOS σημερα το πρωι...

IMG_0389.jpg

Αφιερωμενη στο καταπληκτικο καπτα Διαμαντη και το υπολοιπο εξισου καταπληκτικο πληρωμα.

----------


## chiotis

παντως αν η ανεκ εβαζε στη γραμμη ενα πλοιο οπως το Αριαδνη με αναχωριση απο πειραια το απογευματακι και αφιξη στη Χιο το βραδακι θα κερδιζε πολυ κοσμο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Για να δουμε κατι διαφορετικο και φρεσκο απο σημερα το πρωι οπου πολλα πλοια δυσκολευτηκαν στα λιμανια και υπηρξαν και ατυχηματα.
Λισσος λοιπον και σεμιναριο μανουβρας.....

0.jpg

Παμε για δεξια στροφη στο νοτια.....

1.jpg

????

2.jpg

??????

3.jpg

!!!!!!

Και συνεχιζουμε....

4.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

5.jpg

Παμε για την θεση μας

Ειμαστε στην θεση μας....

6.jpg

Ανωτερα σχολη ναυτικης τεχνης <Ο καπτα διαμαντης>
Ειπατε τιποτα?

----------


## pantelis2009

Ότι πέρασες καλά και έγραψες με τις φωτο σου φίλε BEN BRUCE :Wink: :shock:.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Κάποιος είχε ολονύχτια ακολουθία οn board... :Wink:

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Ειμαστε στην θεση μας....
> 
> 6.jpg
> 
> Ανωτερα σχολη ναυτικης τεχνης <Ο καπτα διαμαντης>
> Ειπατε τιποτα?


Φιλε* ΒΕΝ BRUCE* η ΔΕ με τους Νοτιαδες φαινεται καθιερωμενη...
Επεσαν και Αγκυρες?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Και καλα περασαμε και ολονυχτια ειχαμε και αγκυρα επεσε!

----------


## douzoune

> ??????
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 114724
> 
> !!!!!!


Είναι η στιγμή που θες από την μία να είσαι στην γέφυρα (με το στόμα ανοιχτό :Razz: )και από την άλλη στον ντόκο με την κάμερα στο χέρι!

----------


## emmanouil

Απο την Δευτερα 15-11-2010 μεχρι τον Ιανουαριο 2011 θα παραμεινει εκτος  δρομολογιων (Πειραιας-Χιος-Μυτιληνη) το πλοιο ΛΙΣΣΟΣ για την ετησια  ακινησια-συντηρηση του.Μετα την συντηρηση του υπαρχει περιπτωση  το  πλοιο να αποδρομολογηθει απο τη γραμμη.   πηγη:emprosnet.gr

----------


## gpap2006

Αν είναι να το σταματήσουν, τότε γιατί θα κάνουν εργασίες συντήρησης?

----------


## opelmanos

> Απο την Δευτερα 15-11-2010 μεχρι τον Ιανουαριο 2011 θα παραμεινει εκτος δρομολογιων (Πειραιας-Χιος-Μυτιληνη) το πλοιο ΛΙΣΣΟΣ για την ετησια ακινησια-συντηρηση του.Μετα την συντηρηση του υπαρχει περιπτωση το πλοιο να αποδρομολογηθει απο τη γραμμη. πηγη:emprosnet.gr


 *Επιτέλους* καιρός είναι να φεύγει πια και αυτό  με την ελπίδα οτί θα μας φέρει η Ανέκ κάποιο καλύτερο και θα συνεχίζει να υπάρχει στην γραμμή σαν ανταγωνισμός !!Πάντως κατά την γνώμη μου δεν νομίζω οτί θα αποχωρήσει η Ανεκ από το Βόρειο Αιγαίο και ότι είναι απλά φήμη όπως κάθε χρόνο ,είδωμεν  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Giovanaut

> *Επιτέλους* καιρός είναι να φεύγει πια και αυτό  με την ελπίδα οτί θα μας φέρει η Ανέκ κάποιο καλύτερο και θα συνεχίζει να υπάρχει στην γραμμή σαν ανταγωνισμός !!Πάντως κατά την γνώμη μου δεν νομίζω οτί θα αποχωρήσει η Ανεκ από το Βόρειο Αιγαίο και ότι είναι απλά φήμη όπως κάθε χρόνο ,είδωμεν


Με την ελπιδα σε βλεπω να μενεις....!!!!

----------


## despo

Δεν αμφιβάλω οτι το πλοίο είναι παλιό, αλλά αυτό δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι γιατί τόσο 'μίσος' !

----------


## Apostolos

Γιατί κάποιοι "στεναχωριούνται" που βλέπουν κάτι μαϊτζέβελα καμάρια να τρώνε λάσπη και να τους παραδίδει μαθήματα το μονοτίμονο, μπαταριστό, χωρις σοβαρό προπελάκι. 7μετρου βυθίσματος Ιαπωνικό δινοσαυράκι...
Όταν κάτι δεν το φθάνεις, το φθονείς, το επικρίνεις...

----------


## opelmanos

> Δεν αμφιβάλω οτι το πλοίο είναι παλιό, αλλά αυτό δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι γιατί τόσο 'μίσος' !


Mακάρι να φύγει και ο Θεόφιλος και το Μυτιλήνη που είναι παλιά και να έρθει κάτι καλύτερο !!!!Πιό μίσος πλάκα μου κάνεις Δεσποινούλα μου??Θέλουμε καινούργια βαπόρια 10 ετίας τέλος ,καταλάβε τε το και μην μας φέρνετε τα παλιά που τα έχετε ξεζουμισει

----------


## Psarianos

> Γιατί κάποιοι "στεναχωριούνται" που βλέπουν κάτι μαϊτζέβελα καμάρια να τρώνε λάσπη και να τους παραδίδει μαθήματα το μονοτίμονο, μπαταριστό, χωρις σοβαρό προπελάκι. 7μετρου βυθίσματος Ιαπωνικό δινοσαυράκι...
> Όταν κάτι δεν το φθάνεις, το φθονείς, το επικρίνεις...


Αυτά ενδιαφέρουν μόνο όσους είναι πάνω στην γέφυρα του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ...

Τους υπόλοιπους και τους απλούς επιβάτες τους νοιάζει να μην κάνουν 9,5 ώρες για Χίο και κοντά 13 για Μυτιλήνη.Το πλοίο δεν έχει ούτε ταχύτητα,ούτε καλό ταξίδεμα,με την έλευση του European Express φάνηκε το πόσο κατώτερο πλοίο είναι :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Mακάρι να φύγει και ο Θεόφιλος και το Μυτιλήνη που είναι παλιά και να έρθει κάτι καλύτερο !!!!Πιό μίσος πλάκα μου κάνεις Δεσποινούλα μου??Θέλουμε καινούργια βαπόρια 10 ετίας τέλος ,καταλάβε τε το και μην μας φέρνετε τα παλιά που τα έχετε ξεζουμισει


Mανο  Οχι και Δεσποινουλα ο φιλος despo

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Αυτά ενδιαφέρουν μόνο όσους είναι πάνω στην γέφυρα του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ...
> 
> Τους υπόλοιπους και τους απλούς επιβάτες τους νοιάζει να μην κάνουν 9,5 ώρες για Χίο και κοντά 13 για Μυτιλήνη.Το πλοίο δεν έχει ούτε ταχύτητα,ούτε καλό ταξίδεμα,με την έλευση του European Express φάνηκε το πόσο κατώτερο πλοίο είναι



Μην νομίζεις...Και αυτοί που είναι πάνω στη γέφυρα αναγκαστικά είναι εκεί.

Αν ήταν στο χέρι τους θα ήταν σε καλύτερο πλοίο.Ποιος θέλει να πλοιαρχεί ένα πλοίο 30 και...ετών μονοτίμονο κ να κινδυνεύει να την πάθει?

----------


## Fido

> Mακάρι να φύγει και ο Θεόφιλος και το Μυτιλήνη που είναι παλιά και να έρθει κάτι καλύτερο !!!!Πιό μίσος πλάκα μου κάνεις Δεσποινούλα μου??Θέλουμε καινούργια βαπόρια 10 ετίας τέλος ,καταλάβε τε το και μην μας φέρνετε τα παλιά που τα έχετε ξεζουμισει


Φίλε μου Μάνο τα έχουμε πει και κατ ιδίαν,  :Very Happy:  σημασία δεν έχει μόνο η ηλικία του πλοίου και μην κολλάμε σε ταμπέλες γιατί η σκέψη μας οδηγείται λάθος. Το Λισσός αυτό καθ αυτό επιτέλεσε μεγάλο έργο σε μια εποχή που η ΝΕΛ φυτοζωούσε, και σε ότι αφορά την εξυπηρέτηση του επιβάτη, την ευγένεια του πληρώματος κλπ μπορώ να πω ότι εν πολλοίς (και το υπογραμμίζω) έθεσε νέα δεδομένα (μαζί με την HSW βέβαια) σε μια γραμμή που η έννοια εξυπηρέτηση/service ήταν γενικώς χαμένα στ άστρα. 
Επιπλέον να πω ότι όλοι μας φυσικά και θέλουμε νέα και πιο σύγχρονα πλοία το ζήτημα όμως είναι ότι με τα δεδομένα της παρούσας φάσης, και με μια άνευ προηγουμένου οικονομική κρίση κάτι τέτοιο ΔΕΝ είναι εφικτό. Με την ένωση Ελλήνων Ακτοοπλόων να κρούει μήνα με το μήνα σήμα κινδύνου ΓΙΑ ΟΛΕΣ τις εταιρείες (και όχι μόνο για τη ΝΕΛ η οποία παραδόξως - και ευτυχώς- συνεχίζει να αναπτύσσει συνεργασίες, και να αυξάνει το μεταφορικο της έργο) , μιλώντας ανοιχτά για χρεωκοπία των εταιρειών εμείς δεν έχει νόημα νομίζω να ζητάμε βαπόρια δεκαετίας. 
Επιπλέον να πω ότι το Λισσός (μιας και γι αυτό μιλάμε εδώ) αν εξαιρέσεις ότι δεν είναι σβέλτο απ όλες τις απόψεις, απ όσο ξέρω μια χαρά ξενοδοχειακό έχει, και μια χαρά στέκεται για τα χρόνια του. Αν φυγει θα οφείλεται στο ότι το πιο λιτό αλλά πιο γρήγορο european (της ίδιας κλάσης πάντως) του πήρε την κίνηση, και πλέον δε συμφέρει την ΑΝΕΚ. 
Και αν με ρωτήσετε προσωπικά προτιμώ να έχω 3-4 βαπόρια όλων των ειδών (σύγχρονα, παλιά, πιο αργά, πιο γρήγορα) παρά ΕΝΑ γρηγορο. Γιατί στην πρώτη περίπτωση θα έχω την πολυτέλεια της ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗΣ!  :Wink: 
Σημασία δεν έχει η ηλικια του πλοίου. Σημασία έχει η συντήρησή του και η εν γένει κατάστασή του. Βλέπουμε πχ κρουαζιερόπλοια 45 ετών τα οποία είναι σαν καινούρια. Και παραδείγματα υπάρχουν αρκετα! Δεν λέω να μείνουμε με τα παλιά πλοία και τι ωραία που είναι. Απ το να μην έχουν πλοίο τα νησιά όμως καλύτερα να εξυπηρετούνται από 2-3 κι ας είναι μιας κάποια ηλικίας. Έχουν όμως μικρότερο κόστος συντήρησης-απόσβεσης και με την προϋπόθεση ότι κινούνται σε αποδεκτά πλαίσια προσφέρουν πολύτιμες υπηρεσίες, είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι! :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

> Mανο Οχι και Δεσποινουλα ο φιλος despo


 Α συγνώμη δεν το ήξερα ,την πέρασα για κορίτσι με αυτό το όνομα :roll:

----------


## GREEN ARROW

> Γιατί κάποιοι "στεναχωριούνται" που βλέπουν κάτι μαϊτζέβελα καμάρια να τρώνε λάσπη και να τους παραδίδει μαθήματα το μονοτίμονο, μπαταριστό, χωρις σοβαρό προπελάκι. 7μετρου βυθίσματος Ιαπωνικό δινοσαυράκι...
> Όταν κάτι δεν το φθάνεις, το φθονείς, το επικρίνεις...


Μπράβο βρε Απόστολε, πες για μια ακόμα φορά τα πράγματα με το όνομά τους!

----------


## vaggos_saos

καλησπερα παιδια!!! ακουγεται οτι το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ θα βγει απο την γραμμη γιατι δεχεται μεγαλη πιεση απο το EUROPEAN EXPRESS, απο την αλλη ομως το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ειναι γρηγοροτερο απο το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ κατα 3 μιλια τουλαχιστον, στη γραμμη Μυτιληνη - Λημνο - Θεσ/νικη, καθως τελευταια βλεπω συχνα το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ να πηγαινει με 14 η και 13 μιλια. Πηστευω οτι εχει το πανω χερι στη γραμμη αυτη! :Wink:

----------


## KNIK

Δηλαδή ποιός έφαγε λάσπη απ το Λισσός;

----------


## waterman

μαλλον αναφέρεται στην προσπέραση του Λισσός στον Τεο τις προάλλες στην Λήμνο

----------


## Giovanaut

Δεν νομιζω πως ειναι δοκιμο να μιλαμε ετσι για κανενα βαπορι...!!!
Ολοι ειναι ναυτικοι και ειδικα σε αυτα τα δυο βαπορια, οι ναυτικοι κανουν αθλους υπερβαλλοντας εαυτο. Καλο ειναι να κραταμε την κουβεντα σε ενα επιπεδο...!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Φίλε μου με συγχωρείς πολύ αλλά δεν πρέπει να μπερδέυεις το πλοίο με το πλήρωμα .Πρέπει να σου πώ το ότι δεν συμπαθούμε κάποιο βαπόρι δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν συμπαθούμε τον καπετάνιο του και το πλήρωμα και αναγνωρίζουμε πολύ καλά το έργο τους και τον αγώνα που δίνουν με τα φαινόμενα της φύσεως και τα ανύπαρκτα λιμάνια για να τα βγάλουν πέρα.Και μπράβο τους πραγματικά !!!!
Όσον αφορά το πλοίο δεν το θέλουμε εδώ πέρα πια όποιος ακούει Λισσός λέει :Ωχ με αυτή την μπαχαντέλα να ταξιδέψω?? πόσες ώρες αλήθεια κάνει να πάει Πειραιά ?Τι να σας πώ τώρα ψέμματα ??Αυτή είναι η αλήθεια δεν χτυπάει καλά στον κόσμο αυτό το βαπόρι ούτε εμφανισιακά αλλά ούτε και απο το ταξίδεμα του στο καιρό.Και το Θεόφιλος είναι πολύ καλύτερο από αυτό και αν το είχε η Ανέκ το βαπόρι θα πετούσε δεν θα είχε καμία σχέση με αύτό που είναι τώρα .Και για να μην μπερδευόμαστε δεν θέλω τον Θεόφιλο στην γραμμή Χιό -Μυτιλήνη στην κατάσταση που βρίσκεται προτιμώ βαπόρια τύπου Νήσος Χίος !!

----------


## Giovanaut

> Φίλε μου με συγχωρείς πολύ αλλά δεν πρέπει να μπερδέυεις το πλοίο με το πλήρωμα .Πρέπει να σου πώ το ότι δεν συμπαθούμε κάποιο βαπόρι δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν συμπαθούμε τον καπετάνιο του και το πλήρωμα και αναγνωρίζουμε πολύ καλά το έργο τους και τον αγώνα που δίνουν με τα φαινόμενα της φύσεως και τα ανύπαρκτα λιμάνια για να τα βγάλουν πέρα.Και μπράβο τους πραγματικά !!!!
> Όσον αφορά το πλοίο δεν το θέλουμε εδώ πέρα πια όποιος ακούει Λισσός λέει :Ωχ με αυτή την μπαχαντέλα να ταξιδέψω?? πόσες ώρες αλήθεια κάνει να πάει Πειραιά ?Τι να σας πώ τώρα ψέμματα ??Αυτή είναι η αλήθεια δεν χτυπάει καλά στον κόσμο αυτό το βαπόρι ούτε εμφανισιακά αλλά ούτε και απο το ταξίδεμα του στο καιρό.Και το Θεόφιλος είναι πολύ καλύτερο από αυτό και αν το είχε η Ανέκ το βαπόρι θα πετούσε δεν θα είχε καμία σχέση με αύτό που είναι τώρα .Και για να μην μπερδευόμαστε δεν θέλω τον Θεόφιλο στην γραμμή Χιό -Μυτιλήνη στην κατάσταση που βρίσκεται προτιμώ βαπόρια τύπου Νήσος Χίος !!


Μανο δεν αναφερομουν στα λεγομενα σου αλλα στα παραπανω σχολια...

Οσο για το βαπορια "τυπου ΧΙΟΣ", φταιτε κι εσεις οι Μυτιλινιοι και οι Χιωτες που προτιματε τα παλια....
Θεωρω πολυ αρρωστο, για εναν ανθρωπο, που δεν ταξιδευει με καραβολατρικο σκοπο, να παιρνει τα ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ, EUROPEAN, ΛΙΣΣΟΣ, και να αφηνει το ΧΙΟΣ να ανεβοκατεβαινει αδειο...!!!

Γιατι ολοι μας εχουμε ευθυνες...!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Oταν το 2008 μετα το ατυχημα του Θεοφιλος, των 13-16 κομβων, ηρθε το λισσος ο κοσμος το αγκαλιασε.Τωρα ολα τα αλλα νομιζω οτι περισσευουν γιατι μια κουβεντα για το αν το βαπορι του 1975 ειναι καλυτερο απο του 1973 κ.ο.κ δεν οδηγει πουθενα.Σιγουρα δυο νησσος χιος θα ηταν καλυτερα απο τα αλλα 3 που υπαρχουν.Βεβαια παντα υπαρχει το αλλα.Το Λισσος εχει αφθονους χωρους μεσα εξω και πολυ καλο σερβις.Για τα μειονεκτηματα του νομιζω οτι μπορουν να κρυφτουν ευκολα απο το αξιο πληρωμα που το επανδρωνει.Τις απιστευτες μανουβρες του Νο1 καπτα διαμαντη και χρονους που πιανουν το χιος ειναι γεγονος.Οι αξιωματικοι γεφυρας εχουν ψαξει καλα ολα τα τρωτα του σημεια στο ταξιδεμα και με την σχετικη προσοχη δεν προβληματιζει.Εγω σαν ταξιδιωτης χρονια στην γραμμη αυτο εχω καταλαβει, και ψηφιζω λισσος για την σιγουρια που διδει η μεγαλη και σταθερη ΑΝΕΚ το αψογο πληρωμα και στο τελος της γραφης προτιμο να χαζευω στα αχανη σαλονια και καταστρωματα ενος σχεδον κρουαζιεροπλοιου παρα να καβαλαω το GSXR του αιγαιου και να φτανω αναμαλιασμενος και να με πονανε τα μαλακα μου μερη απο το καθισιο στο υπερπολυτελες αριθμημενο aircraft type seat.
Αυτο ειναι η δικη μου αποψη και κριση μετα απο εκατονταδες ταξιδια στο αιγαιο και δεν θιγει την μεγαλη επενδυση της ομογαλακτης με την ΑΝΕΚ, HSW

----------


## greg

Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι τα πλοία τύπου european, Λισσός κλπ είναι και πιο φτηνά!
Και δυστυχώς μερικοί άνθρωποι πρέπει να μετράνε και το 5ευρω στην σημερινή εποχή :-(

----------


## Giovanaut

Μαζι σου φιλε μου, εχεις δικιο....!!!
Αλλα με φθηνο εισητηριο δεν μπορουμε να ζηταμε παρα πολλα...!!!

Καλο ειναι οπως ειπωθηκε και πριν να εχεις επιλογες και στην προκειμενη αξιοπρεπεστατες...!!!

----------


## despo

Εγω πάντως θα συμφωνήσω με τα λεγόμενα του φίλου Ben Bruce.

----------


## manos75

παντως εγω βλεπω πως σαν καραβολατρες αρχιζουμε να ξεφευγουμε.τωρα εχουμε φτασει στο σημειο να κατηγορουμε τα καραβια που μας εχουν χαρισει τοσα ομορφα ταξιδια και απορω γιατι.τελικα μου φαινεται οτι αυτο που πραγματικα θελουμε ολοι ειναι να υπαρχουν μονο καραβια σαν το νησος χιος και τα χαι σπιντ.δηλαδη να πηγαινουμε στο προορισμο μας καθησμενοι σε μια καρεκλα και να βλεπουμε μονο ποσο γρηγορα παει το καραβι.ουτε ανοιχτα καταστρωματα ουτε βολιτα περα δωθε ουτε την χαρα του ταξιδιου και το χαζεμα της θαλασσας ουτε τις πολλες ωρες μεσα στο καραβι.εγω εδω περα διαφωνω καθετα διοτι οταν ταξιδευω θελω καραβι που να εχει αυτα που αγαπησα απο μικρο παιδι και το ταξιδη ξεκινα απο την ωρα που θα φυγω απο το σπιτη μου και οχι την ωρα που θα φτασω στο εκαστοτε νησι.δεν με ενδιαφερει να φτασω γρηγορα ας φτασω και αργα αλλα θελω να ζησω την μαγεια του καραβιου και της θαλασσας.οχι αλλα χαι σπιντ που το μονο που κανεις ειναι να εισαι δεμενος σε μια καρεκλα.και να λες αντε να τελειωσει αυτος ο εφιαλτης και επειδη το εχω κανει αρκετες φορες δεν το θελω και δεν το γουσταρω αλλο.

----------


## opelmanos

Φίλε μου δυστυχώς τα καραβολατρικά χρόνια της δεκαετίας του 90 πέρασαν και πίσω δεν γυρνάν !!!Τον απλό επιβάτη δεν τον ενδιαφέρει ούτε να βγει στο κατάστρωμα ούτε να περπατήσει και να τρώεει την αλμύρα της θάλασσας αλλά και ούτε να κάνει 13 ώρες Πειραιάς -Μυτλήνη!!Αυτό που τον ενδιαφέρει είναι η ταχύτητα η πολυτέλεια και η άνεση και να πάει όσο το δυνατόν ποιο γρηγορότερα στο προορισμό του και χωρίς ταλαιπωρία απλά τα πράγματα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Μανο  αλλο Καραβολατρης και αλλο απλος επιβατης!  υπαρχει μια μικρη διαφορα!!!

----------


## sylver23

Μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όμως όλα.Το νέο καράβι ,το γρήγορο κτλ δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα οτι θα κάτσεις σε μία αεροπορική θέση μέχρι να φτάσεις.
Αυτό συμβαίνει στα ''ταχύπλοά'' μας.
Πλοία τύπου Χίος/Μύκονος κτλ μπορεί να μην έχουν καναπέδες αλλά αεροπορικές θέσεις αλλά απο ανοιχτά καταστρώματα δεν υστερούν σε τίποτα απο άλλα παλαιότερα.
Οπως επίσης και πάρα πολλοί επιβάτες που ταξιδεύουν με αυτα προτιμούν τα εξωτερικά καταστρώματα ακόμα και αν έχουν αριθμημένη θέση ή έστω κάνουν την βόλτα τους και επιστρέφουν στην θέση τους.
Πάντα το ίδιο συνέβαινε.Αλλοι μέσα ,άλλοι έξω και άλλοι να κόβουν βόλτες μέσα/εξω.

(Ζητάω συγγνώμη για το εκτός θέματος )

----------


## despo

Πάντως απο την πλευρά μου να επιμείνω, λέγοντας (με την ιδιότητα του επιβάτη) οτι το πλοίο εκτος του μειονεκτήματος της ταχύτητάς του, παρέχει πολυ καλές υπηρεσίες στον επιβάτη, τις οποίες δεν θα επαναλάβω, διότι τις έχω ηδη παραθέσει προηγουμένως. Δύο πράγματα θέλω να επισημάνω
1. Οτι συμβάλει στον ανταγωνισμό, φυσικά υπερ του επιβάτη.
2. Δεν είμαστε σε θέση να γνωρίζουμε στο διάστημα που θα είναι σίγουρα μόνο 
    του το European express αν θα συνεχίσει στις ίδιες ταχύτητες των 20/21 η' 
    εστω αν το θέλετε των 22 μιλίων.

----------


## vaggos_saos

Καλησπερα παιδια!! :Smile:  Τελικα συμφερει την ανεκ να αποσυρει τπ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ, απο την γραμμη λογο μεγαλης πιεσης απο το EUROPEAN EXPRESS τισ νελ?? :Confused:

----------


## manos75

καλα ειπαμε να πουμε την αποψη μας και εσεις ψαχνετε να βρειτε και να πειτε τι εχει πει ο καθενας για να κανετε συγκριση καλα εχετε τρελαθει τελειως.αυτα ειναι για μικρα παιδεια ντροπη.το θεμα λοιπον καπου εδω να τελειωσει σας παρακαλω πολυ και να ασχοληθουμε με κατι αλλο.:mrgreen:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Πλάκα έχετε!!! Να πάτε στην επίδαυρο!!!:mrgreen:


ΛΙΣΣΌΣ μανούβρα στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης!!!



ΛΙΣΣΌΣ vs ΜΥΤΙΛΉΝΗ στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης!!!

----------


## despo

Αν έχεις κάποιο σοβαρότερο θέμα που είναι για μεγάλα παιδιά, τότε μπορείς να γράψεις. Αλλά, νομίζω, και τα μικρά παιδιά ... μπορούν να εκφράζονται χωρις περιορισμό !

----------


## MARGARITIS24

πιστευω οτι μερικοι ΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΚΦΡΑΖΕΙ Η ΧΑΣΑΝΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΡΕΙΑΣ ΤΟΥΣ...εδω ειμαστε ενα φορουμ που πρεπει να μιλαει για την θαλασσα κ τα πλοια κ για αυτους που τα ταξιδευουν...αν καποιος δεν τον εκφραζει κατι, δεν συμετεχει ενεργα(οπως κανω εγω σε μερικες κουβεντες που γινονται κ ξερω καποια πραγματα αλλα δεν μπαινω στη διαδικασια) η σταματαει να ειναι μελος της ΠΑΡΕΑΣ..

----------


## manos75

προς τον φιλο despo αν αρεσει σε εσενα αυτη η κατασταση το να ψαχνουμε παλαιοτερα μυνηματα και να βρισκουμε τι εχει πει ο καθενας κατα καιρους και μετα να τσακωνομαστε εγω τι να πω.καλα κανετε και συνεχιστε.και φυσικα το φορουμ ειναι να λεει ο καθενας την αποψη του αλλα δεν ειναι πεδιο τσακωμου και τετοιων αντιπαραθεσεων.

----------


## mastrokostas

Θα σας παρακαλέσω να βάλουμε ένα τέλος εδώ !Μεταξύ σας συζητήσεις μόνο με ΠΜ ! 
Please!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Τελευταία εμφάνιση λοιπόν του ΛΙΣΣΌΣ απόψε στο Λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης!!!

Αφιερωμένες στην όμορφη παρέα που ήμασταν μαζί εκεί και το αποχαιρετίσαμε παρέα!!! :Wink: 






Μη γνωρίζοντας τα σχέδια της ΑΝΕΚ ελπίζουμε με το νέο έτος να το ξαναδούμε στη πόλη μας!!!

----------


## konigi

Ακούστηκε πως το πλοίο θα έρθει να ξεχειμωνιάσει εδω στη Σούδα μαζι με το Πρέβελης και τα ήδη υπάρχων Πήγασο Σφακιά και Wind.
Ξέρει μήπως κάποιος κάτι παραπάνω?

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Ακούστηκε πως το πλοίο θα έρθει να ξεχειμωνιάσει εδω στη Σούδα μαζι με το Πρέβελης και τα ήδη υπάρχων Πήγασο Σφακιά και Wind.
> Ξέρει μήπως κάποιος κάτι παραπάνω?


Nαι... Θα Κατέβει στη Σούδα ή αύριο ή μεθαύριο!!!

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

> Nαι... Θα Κατέβει στη Σούδα ή αύριο ή μεθαύριο!!!


 Να με συγχωρειτε αλλα το εχουν παραχ......ει το θεμα.....! Ολα τα πλοία Σουδα λες και ειναι ντανα...Αμαν πια....!!!!!!

----------


## konigi

Και να'χαμε και χωρο καλα θα' τανε!!!
Δεν πειράζει!!!
Του Λισσός του ανήκει μια θέση στο λιμάνι που υπηρέτησε τόσα χρόνια!!!

----------


## panthiras1

Μπορεί να πληρώνουν λίγα λιμενικά.

Εξ' άλλου είναι ευκαιρία να τα καμαρώνουν οι Χανιώτες. Σάμπως θα ξαναδούν τόσα πολλά πλοία μαζί στη Σούδα;

----------


## alonso

To θεμα πιστευω δεν ειναι το μερος που πανε τα πλοια και δενουν,αλλα οτι δενουν!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

LISSOS ( L 15505) καλοκαιρινη αναχωρηση για χανια την δεκαετια του 90

film (224).jpg

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

> LISSOS ( L 15505) καλοκαιρινη αναχωρηση για χανια την δεκαετια του 90
> 
> film (224).jpg


Απλά υποκλινομαι.......!!! Οχι μονο για την φωτογραφια αλλα και μου μας θυμησες την χρυση αυτη δεκαετια της ακτοπλοϊας...Μια εποχή που τα ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ με ''Β'' κεφαλαίο οργωναν το Αιγαίο ακουραστα πανω κάτωω, και ξεκιναγε ο χρυσος αιωνας του Περικλή και των νεοτευκτων............!! :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## pantelis2009

Μιά υπέροχη ανάμνηση απο το φίλο BEN BRUCE, τον μέτρ του είδους. :Wink: 
Ευχαριστούμε που τη μοιράστηκες μαζί μας.

----------


## alonso

το λισσος τελικα αντι Σουδα παει για περαμα... :Razz:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> το λισσος τελικα αντι Σουδα παει για περαμα...


Ότι να'ναι... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Το μετανοιώσανε??

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Όντως λοιπόν, το πλοίο πάει Πέραμα...

----------


## Apostolos

Αναρωτιέμε μετά απο τόσα φλάς στην Χίο κανεί δέν ήταν δικός μας να βγάλει την τελευταία *Δεξιά* μανούβρα της Χίου? Εμεί δηλαδή που δεν ειμαστε τόσο τυχεροί δεν θα την δούμε?

----------


## Thanasis89

Δεξιά στην Χίο ; Να μερικά πράγματα που αξίζει να τα φωτογραφίσει κανείς ! Αν όχι σπάνιο, τότε πολύ δύσκολο... Μπράβο στον καπετάνιο !

----------


## mastrokostas

Ένα βαπόρι που τελείωσε μια σεζόν ,ταξιδεύοντας με ασφάλεια τους επιβάτες του .
Τώρα αν μας άρεσε ,η δεν μας άρεσε ,αυτό που είναι σημαντικό για εμένα ,είναι ότι για άλλη μια χρόνια, είχαν δουλειά καμιά 150 ναυτικοί μας !
Αυτή, αφιερωμένη σε όλο το πλήρωμα του !
IMG_8445.jpg

----------


## gnikles

> Αναρωτιέμε μετά απο τόσα φλάς στην Χίο κανεί δέν ήταν δικός μας να βγάλει την τελευταία *Δεξιά* μανούβρα της Χίου? Εμεί δηλαδή που δεν ειμαστε τόσο τυχεροί δεν θα την δούμε?


 Θέλω να πιστεύω και το εύχομαι να μην ήταν η τελευταία του.

----------


## Amorgos66

> Θέλω να πιστεύω και το εύχομαι να μην ήταν η τελευταία του.


 http://nautiliakaneaxiou.blogspot.co...nek-lines.html

----------


## chiotis

Οντως μακαρι το πλοιο να παραμεινει αλλα αν μεινει πρεπει να αυξησει αν γινετε και λιγο την ταχυτητα του αλλα αφου το EUROPEAN φευγει μιση ωρα μετα και φτανει και μιαμιση νοριτερα δεν νομιζω οτι εχει πολυ μελλον στη γραμμη.Επισης το εσωτερικο του Lissos δεν εχει καμια σχειση με του ΕUROPEAN.

http://nautiliakaneaxiou.blogspot.co...nek-lines.html

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> . . . . . . . . Επισης το εσωτερικο του Lissos δεν εχει καμια σχειση με του ΕUROPEAN.


Noμίζω ότι το εσωτερικό του Λισσός δεν συγκρίνεται με κανένα άλλο από θέμα άνεσης...
Σύντομα θα ανεβάσω και φωτογραφίες, από σχεδόν όλους τους χώρους του πλοίου...

----------


## chiotis

> Noμίζω ότι το εσωτερικό του Λισσός δεν συγκρίνεται με κανένα άλλο από θέμα άνεσης...
> Σύντομα θα ανεβάσω και φωτογραφίες, από σχεδόν όλους τους χώρους του πλοίου...


συμφωνω φιλε εχω μπει και εγω αλλα του EUROPEAN ειναι ανωτερο (και ποιο καινουριο αλλα και εχει μεγαλους χωρουςκαι ειναι ωραια διαμορφομενο και ειναι και ποιο συχρονο)(χωρις βεβαια να ενοω οτι τις Λισσαρας δεν ειναι καλο).

----------


## GiannisV

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να σταματήσει το πλοίο το δρομολόγιο? Αν ναι που να πάει?

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να σταματήσει το πλοίο το δρομολόγιο? Αν ναι που να πάει?


Μα το πλοίο ήδη κάθεται στο Πέραμα...
Για κοίτα λίγο καλύτερα τα προηγούμενα μηνύματα...

----------


## GiannisV

> Μα το πλοίο ήδη κάθεται στο Πέραμα...
> Για κοίτα λίγο καλύτερα τα προηγούμενα μηνύματα...


Κάθεται για την ετήσια επισκευή του δε θα συνεχίσει μετά πάλι?

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Κάθεται για την ετήσια επισκευή του δε θα συνεχίσει μετά πάλι?


¶γνωστο... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sylver23

Αυτό γιατί μου θυμίζει το Λισσός??
Αδερφάκι ? (μάλλον πρώην..)

(Σόρυ αν το έχει ξαναβάλει κάποιος)

----------


## kapas

> Αυτό γιατί μου θυμίζει το Λισσός??
> Αδερφάκι ? (μάλλον πρώην..)
> 
> (Σόρυ αν το έχει ξαναβάλει κάποιος)


βεβαια! το ενα και μοναδικο αδελφακι του... το poseidon! εδω το πετυχες οταν ηταν στο dubai σαν πλωτο "ξενοδοχειο" για τους εργατες που δουλευαν εκει οταν φτιαχνονταν τα περιφημα νησια σε σχημα φοινικα... νομιζω(καπου εδω μεσα μαλλον το διαβασα) οτι οι τρυπες στα πλαγια ειχαν ανοικτει για να λειτουργει σαν φυσικο air-condition εκμεταλευομενοι το γεγονος οτι ο ζεστος αερας ειναι πιο ελαφρης, ανεβαινει προς τα πανω και βγαινει εξω και ο κρυος μπαινοντας απο εκει, κρατα την θερμοκρασια σταθερη... φαντασου τωρα ποσοι εργατες και πως εμεναν εκει μεσα...

----------


## samurai

Φίλε kapas, υπάρχει και τρίτο αδελφό πλοίο, το FERRY AKASHIA, το οποίο υπηρετεί τη φιλιππινέζικη Sulpicio, ως PHILLIPINA PRINCESS :Smile:

----------


## dimitris!

Πάντως βλέπωντας το αδερφό του συνειδητοποιήσα το πόσο μεγάλη μετασκευή δέχτηκε το βαπόρι μας στην Ελλάδα...Ομολογουμένως το παρακάνανε λιγο...Παρόλα αυτά δε ξέρω μου αρέσει το Λισσός!!

----------


## Psarianos

FILIPINA PRINCESS λέγεται αλλά δέν είναι αδερφό,υπάρχουν απλά κάποιες ομοιότητες.

----------


## samurai

Απολύτως αδελφά, δεν είναι κανένα μεταξύ τους. Απλώς, λέγονται έτσι γιατί ανοίκουν σε μια μοναδική σειρά πλοίων που έγιναν γνωστά ως Bullet Ferries.
To PHILLIPINA PRINCESS (πρώην FERRY AKASHIA) είναι το τελευταίο της σειράς (1973) και είναι απλά μέγαλύτερο σε μήκος (180,51μ) σε σχέση με τα κονταδελφά SUZURAN MARU (1970 - 160,6m - POSEIDON) και FERRY HAMANASU (1972 - 162,02m - LISSOS). Επιπλέον, τα δυο πρώτα της σειρά ήταν εξοπλισμένα με δυο 18κύλινδρες Fuji-Pielstick 18.000 ΒHP, ενώ το τελευταίο ως λίγο μεγαλύτερο είχε δυο 16κύλινδρες MAN-Kawasaki 32.000 BHP 
Ορίστε και οι φωτος που αποδεικνύουν την μεγάλη ομοιότητα της σειράς: :Very Happy: . Πρώτο είναι το SUZURAN MARU, δεύτερο το FERRY HAMANASU & τρίτο το FERRY AKASHIA
16954.jpg

20100414155504537.jpg

20100414155523ebb.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Όταν μιλά ο samurai εμεις απλά σωπαίνουμε! Ευχαριστούμε για τις πληροφορίες που αναβαθμίζουν την ποιότητα συζήτησης εδώ μετά απο τα τις ατελείωτες ανακρίβειες και κουτσουμπολιά

----------


## kapas

> Απολύτως αδελφά, δεν είναι κανένα μεταξύ τους. Απλώς, λέγονται έτσι γιατί ανοίκουν σε μια μοναδική σειρά πλοίων που έγιναν γνωστά ως Bullet Ferries.
> To PHILLIPINA PRINCESS (πρώην FERRY AKASHIA) είναι το τελευταίο της σειράς (1973) και είναι απλά μέγαλύτερο σε μήκος (180,51μ) σε σχέση με τα κονταδελφά SUZURAN MARU (1970 - 160,6m - POSEIDON) και FERRY HAMANASU (1972 - 162,02m - LISSOS). Επιπλέον, τα δυο πρώτα της σειρά ήταν εξοπλισμένα με δυο 18κύλινδρες Fuji-Pielstick 18.000 ΒHP, ενώ το τελευταίο ως λίγο μεγαλύτερο είχε δυο 16κύλινδρες MAN-Kawasaki 32.000 BHP 
> Ορίστε και οι φωτος που αποδεικνύουν την μεγάλη ομοιότητα της σειράς:. Πρώτο είναι το SUZURAN MARU, δεύτερο το FERRY HAMANASU & τρίτο το FERRY AKASHIA
> 16954.jpg
> 
> 20100414155504537.jpg
> 
> 20100414155523ebb.jpg


Bullet ferries! Και υπαρχει λογος που στα 2 πρωτα κοπηκε η "μυτη" ή ηταν καθαρα θεμα μετασκευης; Επεισης δεν βρηκα πληροφοριες για το 3ο στο fakta.

----------


## lissos95

αν δεν κανω λαθοs λισσοs εχει μηχανεs kawasaki 2x9000bhp!

----------


## samurai

Ο βασικός λόγος ήταν καθαρά η μετασκευή. Η μύτη χρησίμευε για να δαμάζει τα κύματα της Ιαπωνικης θάλασσας. Εδω στην Ευρώπη δεν είχε καμία χρησιμότητα, αφού ο προορισμός των πλοίων ήταν να γίνουν cruise ferries. Μάλιστα το ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ λειτούργησε και ως κρουαζιερόπλοιο στην καριέρα του με το όνομα UTOPIA για λογαφιασμό του SHK Group :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

> αν δεν κανω λαθοs λισσοs εχει μηχανεs kawasaki 2x9000bhp!


Pielstick φυσικά!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Λέτε να ξαναδούμέ το ίδιο έργο όπως τότε που είχε στουκάρει το ΘΕΌΦΙΛΟΣ??
Να ξαναδρομολογηθεί το ΛΙΣΣΌΣ στη Θέση του ΘΕΌΦΙΛΟΥ?? :mrgreen:

----------


## Apostolos

O πεινασμένος καρβέλια ονειρευεται...

----------


## chiotis

> Λέτε να ξαναδούμέ το ίδιο έργο όπως τότε που είχε στουκάρει το ΘΕΌΦΙΛΟΣ??
> Να ξαναδρομολογηθεί το ΛΙΣΣΌΣ στη Θέση του ΘΕΌΦΙΛΟΥ?? :mrgreen:


Ευχαριστα νεα για το πλοιο συμφωνα με ασφαλης πληροφοριες που ηρθαν στα αυτια μου σημερα το πρω'ι' το πλοιο μετα τις γιορτες θα επιστρεψει στη γραμμη του και ισως υπαρξουν περισσοτερες προσεγγισεις στη Θεσσαλονικη.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Ευχαριστα νεα για το πλοιο συμφωνα με ασφαλης πληροφοριες που ηρθαν στα αυτια μου σημερα το πρω'ι' δειτε: http://nautiliakaneaxiou.blogspot.com/


Τι λες τώρα??  :Cool: 

Πλάκα πλάκα, από τότε που σταμάτησε το ΛΙΣΣΌΣ και τώρα που έπαθε βλάβη το ΘΈΟΦΙΛΟΣ, δεν νομίζω να έχει πάρει το μάτι μου Επιβατηγό Πλοίο στη Θεσσαλονίκη μας...

¶ντε να δούμε...
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Apostolos

> Ευχαριστα νεα για το πλοιο συμφωνα με ασφαλης πληροφοριες που ηρθαν στα αυτια μου σημερα το πρω'ι' δειτε: http://nautiliakaneaxiou.blogspot.com/


Καλά αυτοί στα ναυτικά νέα Χίου ειναι εντελώς στον κόσμο τους! Ναυτική παραπληροφόρηση. Νέα μόνο απο το Nautila θα μάθουμε...

----------


## chiotis

> Καλά αυτοί στα ναυτικά νέα Χίου ειναι εντελώς στον κόσμο τους! Ναυτική παραπληροφόρηση. Νέα μόνο απο το Nautila θα μάθουμε...


Συγγνωμη αλλα η πληροφορια ερχετε απο μελη του πληρωματος....και δεν λεω οτι υσχιουν αυτα....... λεω οτι ακουσα! ! !Δεν εχει γινει κατι που να αποδικνειει οτι στα ναυτιλιακα νεα Χιου ειναι *εντελως στον κοσμο τους*

----------


## Apostolos

Τα μέλη του πληρώματος ίσως δίχνουν τι επιθυμούν και όχι τι πραγματικά θα γίνει  :Smile:

----------


## MASTEF

συμφωνω με τον αποστολο... πολλα μπορει να ακουστουν ας περιμενουμε ομως κατι επισημο!!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eγω ακουσα οτι θα παει στην Ιαπωνια για να παιξει στην μεταφορα του SciFi  καρτουν, διαστημοπλοιο Αργω σε ταινια :Razz: 

argo.jpg

----------


## gnikles

Χάρηκα κι εγώ με προσγείωσε απότομα ο Απόστολος :Sad:

----------


## Apostolos

Μην απογοητευεστε, το πλοίο επιθεωρήθηκε πριν μια βδομάδα απο Ιταλούς (μάλλον ADRIA) για να το δρομολογήσουν Ιταλία - Κροατία, εντυπωσιάστηκαν με τους εσωτερικούς - εξωτερικούς χώρους αλλα με το που εύθασαν στα θέματα μανούβρας (μονοτίμονο, μπαταριστό, μικρό προπελάκι, 7μετρο, κλπ κλπ) απογοητευτικαν και τσάμπα το ταξίδι τους...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Aν είναι να ξαναέρθει το καράβι στη Θεσσαλονίκη και γενικά στη γραμμή αυτή, ας έρθει με το καλό.
Καλό θα κάνει, κακό δεν θα κάνει!

Και μιας που ανέφερε ο φίλος ο Απόστολος για τους χώρους του,
ας το θυμηθούμε λίγο, εντός/εκτός καια επιταυτά...


Πρύμνη [λεγόμενη πισίνα ή γυράδικο]



Από το κατάστρωμά του, δεν θυμάμαι που έχω τις υπόλοιπες φωτογραφίες,
όταν τις ανακαλύψω, θα σας τις ανεβάσω!

Ας πάμε μία βόλτα και από το εσωτερικό του...

Αυτό το σαλόνι βρίσκεται λίγο ποιο μπροστά από την αμέσως προηγούμενη φωτογραφία που ανέβασα...


Σαλόνι Διακεκριμένης Θέσης από ψηλά [μπροστά από το πιάνο]!


Τραπεζαρία self service!


Πρύμναιο Σαλόνι [κάτω ακριβώς από την πισίνα ή κάτω ακριβώς από το σαλόνι της διακεκριμένης θέσης]!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ναι ναι...
Όλους αυτούς τους άνετους χώρους, τους έχει το ΛΙΣΣΌΣ που μετράει 38 χρονάκια εν ενεργεία και αντέχει ακόμα... :Wink: 

Και με την ευκαιρία...
Ας το ξαναθυμηθούμε στο Λιμάνι της Νύφης Του Θερμαϊκού, στη Θεσσαλονίκη!!!

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Δε θα ήταν ΙΔΑΝΙΚΟ για τη γραμμή Θεσσαλονίκης - Κυκλάδων - Κρήτης ;
Πιστεύω ότι αυτή είναι η γραμμή που του πάει.

----------


## Apostolos

Οταν λές Κυκλάδες τι εννοείς? Τήνος? Σύρος? Πάρος? Σαντορίνη?
Ποιός θα αναλάβει το θηρίο να το βάλει εκει?

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Οταν λές Κυκλάδες τι εννοείς? Τήνος? Σύρος? Πάρος? Σαντορίνη?
> Ποιός θα αναλάβει το θηρίο να το βάλει εκει?



ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ!!! :Very Happy:  Τέρμα οι ηρωισμοί!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Eγω ακουσα οτι θα παει στην Ιαπωνια για να παιξει στην μεταφορα του SciFi  καρτουν, διαστημοπλοιο Αργω σε ταινια
> 
> argo.jpg


Εγω επιμενω ομως!!!!

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

> Οταν λές Κυκλάδες τι εννοείς? Τήνος? Σύρος? Πάρος? Σαντορίνη?
> Ποιός θα αναλάβει το θηρίο να το βάλει εκει?


Στη Σύρο μπαίνει άνετα. Εδώ έμπαινε στη Χίο τόσα χρόνια.

----------


## Apostolos

Ο Πλοίαρχος που το έβαζε τόσα χρόνια στη Χίο δέν νομίζω να δεχθεί να πάει σε δρομολόγιο εκτός του Πειραιά... 
Για την Σύρο δεν λέω όμως ειναι ένα άνετο λιμάνι αλλα μονο εκεί δεν θα "πιάσει"

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Στη Σύρο μπαίνει άνετα. Εδώ έμπαινε στη Χίο τόσα χρόνια.


Στη Σύρο μάλιστα μπήκε και πριν από κάνα δύμηνο αν θυμάστε καλά για ένα επείγον περιστατικό [για ένα μικρό παιδάκι]
Στα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια όμως?? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Στη Χίο έμπαινε, αλλά πως έμπαινε όμως??
Δεν έχουν ακουστεί και λίγα για το λιμάνι της Χίου.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kapas

> Εγω επιμενω ομως!!!!


Ben και εγω μαζι σου ειμαι!!! :Razz:  Ελπιζω παντως να προλαβω να κανω αλλο ενα ταξιδι με το αγαπημενο μου πλοιο, οποιο και να ειναι το προγραμμα για το μελλον του...

----------


## diagoras

Μα τι λεμε τωρα :Razz: Εδω και αριστερη στην Τηνο κανει κιολας :Cool: (BEN μαζι σου κι εγω)

----------


## chiotis

> Στη Σύρο μπαίνει άνετα. Εδώ έμπαινε στη Χίο τόσα χρόνια.


Και στη Χιο εμπαινε χαλαρα και ανετα οπως και το Κριτη ΙΙ.Κανενα δεν ειχε δυσκολια....

----------


## giorgos....

Η ΑΝΕΚ κάνει ενέργειες προς την κατεύθυνση της πώλησης του που είναι και το ιδανικό σενάριο για την εταιρεία όμως είναι δύσκολο να γίνει. Δυστυχώς με βάση τα μέχρι στιγμής δεδομένα και αν δεν υπάρξει κάποιο καλό νέο από πλευράς αγοραστή πιθανότερος προορισμός του είναι κάποιο διαλυτήριο.. δυστυχώς....

----------


## Apostolos

> Και στη Χιο εμπαινε χαλαρα και ανετα οπως και το Κριτη ΙΙ.Κανενα δεν ειχε δυσκολια....


Τώρα το πόσο χαλαρά και άνετα εδενε το ξέρουν λίγοι...

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Η ΑΝΕΚ κάνει ενέργειες προς την κατεύθυνση της πώλησης του που είναι και το ιδανικό σενάριο για την εταιρεία όμως είναι δύσκολο να γίνει. Δυστυχώς με βάση τα μέχρι στιγμής δεδομένα και αν δεν υπάρξει κάποιο καλό νέο από πλευράς αγοραστή πιθανότερος προορισμός του είναι κάποιο διαλυτήριο.. δυστυχώς....


Αυτη ειναι η κατασταση της Ακτοπλοιας μας, πλοια σαν κι αυτο ταξιδευουν κ ταξιδευονται η στην Ελλαδα η πανε για σκραπ.

----------


## alonso

Λιγοι μονο το ξερουν και λιγοι μετρημενοι στα δακτυλα του ενος χεριου ειναι αυτοι που το πηγαιναν!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε αραγμένο στη ΝΑΥΣΙ στις 19/12/2010.
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink:  :Razz: .

ΛΙΣΣΟΣ 05.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

LISSOS εχει κανει κρατει και <αιωρουμενο> απο την αδρανεια του χωρις να γυριζουν οι προπελες και με μοναδικο βοηθημα το ενα του τιμονι μπαινει στην Μυρινα.Το αερακι που βλεπουμε εξω απο το λιμανι ειναι εντελως αντιθετο με το αερακι μεσα στο λιμανι γιατ το βουναλακι με το καστρο το <σπαει>.....

IMG_1132.jpg

Για τον καπτα Διαμαντη και το υπολοιπο πληρωμα με τα απιστευτα που εκαναν δυομισι χρονια στις στρουγκες του βορειου αιγαιου και τις <εκβαθυνσεις> στην θεσσαλονικη

----------


## Thanasis89

Το Λισσός ταξιδεύει 23 χρόνια τώρα στις Ελληνικές θάλασσες. Στην Ιαπωνία στην χώρα που ναυπηγήθηκε ταξίδεψε μόνο 15 χρόνια. 
Ο λόγος που το επισημαίνω αυτό είναι για να υπενθυμίσω τον μέσο όρο της ηλικίας των πλοίων που ταξιδεύουν στις ελληνικές θάλασσες, και που αν δεν υπήρχαν εταιρείες στην λογική της Attica αυτός θα ήταν πολύ μεγαλύτερος. 
Εγώ προσωπικά στο Λισσός βλέπω ένα κουρασμένο πλοίο, ένα ακόμα πιο κουρασμένο πλήρωμα για να το κρατήσει στο 38ο έτος της ηλικίας του με το κεφάλι ψηλά και μια "κουρασμένη εταιρεία" η οποία αναζητεί διέξοδο, τώρα.
Δεν τάσσομαι με το πλευρό κανενός. Είμαι το ίδιο επικριτός και με τους μεν και με τους δε. Και στην προκειμένη περίπτωση είμαι με τους δε, γιατί η τωρινή απόφαση ήταν μια απόφαση (πώλησης) που έπρεπε να ληφθεί καιρό πριν, κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη.

Εύχομαι να καταφέρουν να το πουλήσουν και η πώληση αυτή είναι για να συνεχίσει τα δρομολόγια.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Για να δούμε, τι θα ακολουθήσει.
Ο Ιανουάριος σχεδόν ήρθε. Ποια θα είναι άραγε η μοίρα του καραβιού??  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Σεπτέμβριος 2010, ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΜΥΤΙΛΉΝΗΣ!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Αν δεν βρεθεί αγοραστής στο προσεχές άμεσο μέλλον..το βαπόρι θα φύγει για σκράπ....Κακά τα ψέματα ήρθε η ώρα του!!!!Βαπόρι που μέχρι κ το τέλος έφερνε λεφτά με το τσουβάλι στην εταιρεία του....
Αλλά 38 χρονών...

----------


## kapas

> ....Κακά τα ψέματα ήρθε η ώρα του!!!!....
> Αλλά 38 χρονών...


κραταω αυτα που ειπες... αλλα ειναι πολυ καλο ακομα για να παει για σκραπ... :Sad:  οντως αλλα βαπορια σε αυτη την ηλικια ειναι πνηχτες αλλα εδω η μετασκευη του κρυβει δεκαετιες... εχει ακομα να προσφερει παρα πολλα και δεν εννοω στην ανεκ απαραιτητα... αλλα αυτο το αποφασιζουν αλλοι... θα κανω αραγε αλλο ενα ταξιδι μαζι του; χρονια πολλα σε ολους!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> ...θα κανω αραγε αλλο ενα ταξιδι μαζι του;...


Ίσως και να κάνεις... :Wink:  [με κάθε επιφύλαξη]

----------


## AegeanIslands

> LISSOS εχει κανει κρατει και <αιωρουμενο> απο την αδρανεια του χωρις να γυριζουν οι προπελες και με μοναδικο βοηθημα το ενα του τιμονι μπαινει στην Μυρινα.Το αερακι που βλεπουμε εξω απο το λιμανι ειναι εντελως αντιθετο με το αερακι μεσα στο λιμανι γιατ το βουναλακι με το καστρο το <σπαει>.....
> 
> IMG_1132.jpg
> 
> Για τον καπτα Διαμαντη και το υπολοιπο πληρωμα με τα απιστευτα που εκαναν δυομισι χρονια στις στρουγκες του βορειου αιγαιου και τις <εκβαθυνσεις> στην θεσσαλονικη


Δωρεαν Μαθηματα Ναυτοσυνης που με το καιρο τεινουν να γινουν ειδος εξαφανισης και για ορισμενους ειδος αναζητησης...


ΥΓ: Απ'οπου(ιον) κι αν προερχονται

----------


## proussos

> Δωρεαν Μαθηματα Ναυτοσυνης που με το καιρο τεινουν να γινουν ειδος εξαφανισης και για ορισμενους ειδος αναζητησης...
> 
> 
> ΥΓ: Απ'οπου(ιον) κι αν προερχονται


*Τα μαθήματα ναυτοσύνης ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να είναι δωρεάν και ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να συνεχίζονται από τους παλιούς προς τους νέους εάν θέλουμε να έχει ζωή η νησιωτική Ελλάδα !!!*
*ΜΠΡΑΒΟ σε όσους το κάνουν...ΚΡΙΜΑ σε όσους κρατάνε μυστικά...*
*Δεν νομίζω ότι γεννήθηκαν όλοι έτοιμοι να καπετανεύουν...όλοι έμαθαν , άκουσαν , διάβασαν και "έφαγαν" κάποια στιγμή τα μούτρα τους για να τους φύγει η κρυάδα. Αν αγαπητέ AegeanIslands πιστεύεις ότι όλοι οι παλιοί είναι ή ήταν μοναδικοί...τότε να κλωνοποιήσουμε Κοτσαμπά , Τζώρτζη , Νάζο και όποιον άλλον θέλεις ή να αναστήσουμε τους εκλειπόντες μήπως και τα πάνε καλύτερα μιας και έχεις παράπονο και εμπάθεια !*
*Συγνώμη για την παρέμβαση.*

----------


## AegeanIslands

Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος που θελεις να καταληξεις, δε διαφωνουμε ομως στις αναφορες ονοματων που εκανες.
Μοναδικοι οχι, ξεχωριστοι σιγουρα γιατι αν συγκρινει κανεις τι πλοια κυβερνουσαν με τι μεσα και τι συνθηκες με το σημερα θα καταλαβαινε και ο πιο αδαεις για ποια διαφορα μιλαμε.
Συγχωρεμενος

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Έτσι όπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα, το πλοίο δεν θα το ξαναδούμε στα μέρη μας...
[δοκιμή στις συνημένες φωτογραφίες κάνω...:mrgreen:]

DSC03866-1200-900.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε στις 13/01/2011 που ήταν αραγμένο στη ΝΑΥΣΙ. Χαρισμένη σε Apostolos & Akis Dionisis.

ΛΙΣΣΟΣ 08 13-01-2011.jpg

----------


## despo

Εγω θέλω να πιστεύω οτι θα πρέπει να περιμένει κάποιο άλλο κενό που ενδεχομένως θα μπορούσε να δημιουργηθεί απο βλάβη, οπως είχε γίνει και με το ατύχημα του Θεόφιλου. Πάντα θα πρέπει να υπάρχει ενα αμοιβό πλοίο, αλλωστε σε καμμία περίπτωση δεν θα μπορούσα να το θεωρήσω σαν ξοφλημένο.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Εγω θέλω να πιστεύω οτι θα πρέπει να περιμένει κάποιο άλλο κενό που ενδεχομένως θα μπορούσε να δημιουργηθεί απο βλάβη, οπως είχε γίνει και με το ατύχημα του Θεόφιλου. Πάντα θα πρέπει να υπάρχει ενα αμοιβό πλοίο, αλλωστε σε καμμία περίπτωση δεν θα μπορούσα να το θεωρήσω σαν ξοφλημένο.


Σίγουρα, ξοφλημένο δεν είναι σε καμία περίπτωση το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ και θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου!
Έχει ακόμα ψωμί να φάει.
Κάποιοι θα με θεωρήσουν ίσως χαζό και τρελλό με αυτό που θα πω, αλλά νομίζω ότι και το ΛΙΣΣΌΣ είναι ένα καράβι που θα μπορούσε να συνδέσει τη Βόρρεια Ελλάδα με την Κρήτη!
Για μένα προσωπικά, ήταν προτιμότερο να αντικατασταθεί το ΘΕΌΦΙΛΟΣ για ακόμα μία φορά από το ΛΙΣΣΌΣ παρά από το ΠΗΝΕΛΌΠΗ!
Παντελή, εξαιρετική φωτογραφία!!!

----------


## sotiris83

e oxi kai na antikatastisei to theofilos to lissos..eipame...kala to pinelopi einai xalia ...to efaga sti mapa..koutsoi stravoi sto voreio aigaio

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> e oxi kai na antikatastisei to theofilos to lissos..eipame...kala to pinelopi einai xalia ...to efaga sti mapa..koutsoi stravoi sto voreio aigaio


 *Πρώτον*: Διάβαζε ποιο προσεκτικά!!!
*Δεύτερον*: Έγραψα το ΛΙΣΣΌΣ να έμπαινε προσωρινά στη θέση του ΘΕΌΤΥΦΛΟΥ!
*Τρίτον*: Εδώ γράφουμε *ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚ¶*!!!

----------


## MILTIADIS

> *Πρώτον*: Διάβαζε ποιο προσεκτικά!!!
> *Δεύτερον*: Έγραψα το ΛΙΣΣΌΣ να έμπαινε προσωρινά στη θέση του ΘΕΌΤΥΦΛΟΥ!
> *Τρίτον*: Εδώ γράφουμε *ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚ¶*!!!


Πρωτον:Ακη μην φωναζεις,ειναι και μεσημερι.. :Very Happy: 
Δευτερον.ουδεν μονιμοτερον του προσωρινου..

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Προς αποφυγήν παρεξήγησης...
Ούτε φωνάζω, ούτε τα χώνω, ούτε τίποτα...
Απλά διαπίστωσα ότι ο φίλος από πάνω, προφανώς δεν κατάλαβε τι έγραψα. Αυτό είναι όλο.
Εverything its ok! :Wink:

----------


## sotiris83

μια χαρα καταλαβα τι λεσ και σου απαντω...ειναι κριμα και οι κουτσοι και οι στραβοι να ανεβενουν στο βορειο αιγαιο...αν η ανεκ βλεπει σοβαρα την γραμμη χιου μυτιληνησ η τησ αγονησ ασ βαλει ενα καλυτερο πλοιο...αλλιωσ κι οπωσ πολυ σωστα εκανε να αποχωρισει.το να περιμενει ποιο πλοιο τισ νελ θα βγει νοκ αουτ για να το αντικαταστισει και δηλαδη να φαει ετοιμο φαγητο δεν ειναι κατι το σοβαρο.

----------


## vaggos_saos

Παιδιά κακά τα ψέμματα το Λισσός θέλουμε δεν θέλουμε όσο και αν το αγαπάμε κάποιοι πρέπει να αποσυρθεί πια και να φύγει επιτέλους για σκραπ ώστε να σταματήσει κάθε παραμικρή υποψία επαναδρομολόγησης του στο Βόρειο Αιγαίο!! Το ότι έχει καλούς χώρους εσωτερικά και καλη μηχανική κατάσταση και συντήρηση δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει μέχρι τα 50 χρονια να είναι στην γραμμή!!! Όλα τα πλοία κάποτε σκουριάζουν φθείρονται πιο γρήγορα απ ότι οι άνθρωποι!!! Το πλοίο αυτό είναι κακοτάξιδο και πολύ ποιο αργό στην μανούβρα του απο τον Θεόφιλο και το γνωρίζετε πολύ καλά αυτό. Γιά άγονη δεν κάνει. Αυτό είναι μόνο για να ταξιδέυει και να πιάνε μεγάλα λιμάνια π.χ Πειραιάς –Ηράκλειο Πειραιά Σούδα κ.τ.λ.π. Υπάρχουν αρκετά σημεία στο βαπόρι τα οποία δεν τα φτάνει το ανθρώπινο μάτι *διπύθμενα τάνκια που ποιός ξέρει σε τι κατάσταση βρίσκονται!!! Ένα άλλο θέμα το οποίο το βαπόρι είναι χάλια είναι το θέμα της διαβίωσης του πληρώματος και θέλω να σταθώ σε αυτό! Μου έχουν πει αρκετά άτομα συγγενείς μου που έχουν δουλέψει εκεί μέσα επίκουροι ότι η διαβίωση τους στίς καμπίνες κάτω από το γκαράζ είναι κάκιστη όχι μόνο και στο Λισσός αλλά και στο Λατώ και δεν είναι ψέμματα την αλήθεια λέμε και το ξέρετα καλά όσοι από σας έχετε υπηρετήσει σε αυτά τα πλοία!!! Οι καμπίνες τους ένα χάλι μέσα στη βρωμιά και τις κατσαρίδες και το καλι καίρι που είναι 4 χ4 άτομα πρέπει τα 3 άτομα να είναι στο κρεβάτι και ο ένας να κινείται στην καμπίνα γιατί επικρατεί το στριμωξίδι.! Γιατί λοιπόν να θυσιάζεται μια ζωή η διαβίωση του κατώτερου πληρώματος και να μένουν οι άνθρωποι κάτω υπό αντίξοες συνθήκες σαν τα ζώα ???? Δεν πρέπει αυτό να μας απασχολεί δηλ?? Επειδη δηλ οι άνθρωποι αυτοί που δουλεύουν για ένα μεροκάματο και που δεν κατάφεραν να σπουδάσουν και να κάνουν κάτι στην στεριά να ζούν σαν τους φυλακισμένους στην απομόνωση σαν τους τυφλοπόντικες στο λαγούμι και να μην μιλάνε για να μην χάσουν την δουλειά τους? Η σωστή διαβίωση του πληρώματος συμβάλει για τις σωστές υπηρεσίες του πλοίου!!! Πρέπει να ανακυκλόνονται τα παλιά βαπόρια ώστε να ανεβαίνει η ποιότητα του ταξιδιού και οι υπηρεσίες!! Και κάτι τελευταίο για να μην παρεξηγηθώ δεν έχω τίποτα με την εταιρεια αλλά η αλήθεια και η πραγματικότητα πρέπει να λέγεται έστω και ένα καραβολατρικό φόρουμ!!

----------


## georginio

Φιλε Βαγγελη δυστυχως εχεις απολυτο δικιο.Το Λισσος πια δεν ειναι το καμαρι της δεκαετιας το 90'.Τελειωσε τον κυκλο του,οπως και το Λατω σιγα σιγα.Επιτελους η Ανεκ καταλαβε οτι ο κοσμος εχει βαρεθει την μονοτονια και οτι θελει κατι καινουριο....κατι πρωτοτυπο...γιαυτο και εγινε ο παροπλυσμος!Να λεμε δοξα το Θεο που τουλαχιστον η συγκεκριμενη εταιρια ενδιαφερεται για την κατασταση του στολου της...

----------


## despo

Αν είναι δυνατό να γράφονται τέτοια πράγματα ! Σε ιστοσελίδα ανθρώπων που αγαπάμε τα πλοια, να προτρέπουν την εταιρεία να στείλει το Λισσός σώνει και καλά στο διαλυτήριο, μου φαίνεται πραγματικά απίστευτο.

----------


## AegeanIslands

Εχει δικιο ο φιλος,υπαρχουν και αλλες τριτοκοσμικες να ταξιδευει το πλοιο
ισως παρουσιαστουν αναγκες για στεγαση λαθρομεταναστων στη χωρα μιας
που το προβλημα δε λυνεται αντι να στριμωγνονται στα εκπ. ιδρυματα για εκεινους που θελουν να το βλεπουν.

----------


## georginio

Αυτο που θα πω ισως ειναι κουλο....αλλα σκεφτηκε κανενας επιχειρηματιας να το κανει ξενοδοχειο εδω στην Ελλαδα?Η καζινο!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Αυτο που θα πω ισως ειναι κουλο....αλλα σκεφτηκε κανενας επιχειρηματιας να το κανει ξενοδοχειο εδω στην Ελλαδα?Η καζινο!


 Ήταν να πάει στη Αϊτή [νομίζω] το πλοίο πέρισυ σαν ξενοδοχείο, αλλά τελικά δεν πήγε...

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Αν είναι δυνατό να γράφονται τέτοια πράγματα ! Σε ιστοσελίδα ανθρώπων που αγαπάμε τα πλοια, να προτρέπουν την εταιρεία να στείλει το Λισσός σώνει και καλά στο διαλυτήριο, μου φαίνεται πραγματικά απίστευτο.


 Kαταρχην despo η εταιρεια δεν προκειται να στειλει αυτο η' οποιοδηποτε αλλο πλοιο στο διαλυτηριο επειδη της το λεμε εμεις..Επισης,στην ιστιοσελιδα αυτη υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που εργαζονται στα πλοια και που-οπως ολοι οι ισσοροπημενοι ανθρωποι-απαιτουν καλυτερες συνθηκες εργασιας και οχι αγγαριες,κοιμομενοι με κατσαριδες λες και δουλευουν σε κατεργα.Θα ξαναπω κι εγω,οτι ολα τα πραγματα κανουν τον κυκλο τους!Ποσο μαλλον ενα πλοιο,που ειναι ενα μηχανημα που καταχτυπιεται στις θαλασσες 365 μερες το χρονο επι 4 δεκαετιες..Αν η υπαρχουσα κατασταση του πλοιου(στο οποιο εγω προσωπικα εχω να μπω απο το 2007 που τοτε δεν ηταν και στα καλυτερα του)το επιτρεπει,τοτε ναι ας συνεχισει να ταξιδευει στην Ελλαδα η' σε οποιαδηποτε αλλη χωρα,διαφορετικα.......Και οταν λεω η κατασταση του δεν εννοω αν εχει ανοιχτους χωρους η' ωραιους καναπεδες,αλλα αναφερομαι σε αυτα που ΔΕΝ βλεπει ο επιβατης και που εν πολλοις αντιληφθηκαμε αρκετοι απο δω μεσα μεσω του μηνυματος του Βαγγος-Σαος..

----------


## Leonardos.B

Mία καλοπροαίρετη παρατήρηση στα γραφόμενα του φίλου  vagos_saos.
  Φίλε μου υπάρχουν ορισμένα σημεία στα γραφόμενά σου,που μάλλον θα πρέπει να τα επαναεξετάσεις,οπως επι παραδείγματι.Γράφεις... "και καλή μηχανική κατάσταση και συντήρηση".  Εάν το πλοίο εχει καλή συντήρηση,τότε  είναι σε καλή κατάσταση,ή εστω σε αποδεκτή και εντός των προδιαγραφών.
        Γράφεις...."Υπάρχουν αρκετά σημεία στο βαπόρι τα οποία δεν φτάνει το ανθρώπινο μάτι*διπύθμενα τάνκια που ποιός ξέρει σε τι κατάσταση βρίσκονται"           Κύριε Βαγγέλη,εάν πράγματι δεν φτάνει ανθρώπινο μάτι,τότε πως εσείς ξέρετε οτι είναι σκουριασμένα και φθαρμένα?   Επ αυτού του θέματος πάντως μπορώ να σας ενημερώσω,οτι ολα τα σημεία του πλοίου είναι επιθεωρήσιμα,και οτι υπάρχουν ανθρωποι που σε τακτά διαστήματα κάνουν αυτή τη δουλειά.Εάν δεν την εχουν κάνει,ή δεν την εκαναν σωστά,και κάποιος το ξέρει,και δεν το εχει καταγγείλει εστω και ανωνύμως,τότε είναι συμμέτοχος σε εγκλημα.
       Γράφεις..."Για αγονη δεν κάνει".          Μά εκανε αγονη ,απ οτι ξέρω,και μπαινόβγαινε σε λιμάνια δύσκολα.   Ναί συμφωνώ οτι δεν είναι το ειδικό για αγονη γραμμή πλοίο,αυτό ομως δεν σημαίνει οτι 'δεν κάνει".
       Για την διαβίωση μέρους του πληρώματος,συμφωνώ εν μέρει,με την λογική,οτι δεν είναι αντίστοιχο με δεκαετίας του 2000 πλοίο.
         Τέλος συμφωνώ κι εγώ,για την απόσυρση του πλοίου,επειδή απλά ηρθε ο καιρός του,και πρέπει να δώσει την θέση του σε κάτι νεώτερο και καλύτερο .
Εγώ πάντως Κύριε Βαγγέλη,μετά απο σχεδόν 40 χρόνια απασχόληση σε θέματα επισκευών-κατασκευών πλοίων,δεν θα εγραφα οτι 'να φύγει το Λισσός,γιατι εκτός των αλλων , είναι μάλλον σάπιο,δεν γυρίζει ευκολα,και δεν κάνει γι αυτή την δουλειά.
     Υ/Γ  Δεν εκπροσωπώ την ΑΝΕΚ,και δεν συγκαταλέγομαι στους fan του πλοίου.

----------


## Eng

Μου αρεσει η παραπάνω τοποθετηση. Η αληθεια ειναι πως καλο ειναι καποια πλοια να φευγουν και καποια αλλα να ερχονται, συγκαταλεγεται και αυτο στον "κυκλο της ζωης".
Αν και πολυ απο εμας (οπως και εγω) εχουμε συνδεσει τα πλοια με τις αναμνησεις μας - οπως εχω αναφερθει παλαιοτερα - αυτο δεν σημαινει πως η αντικειμενικοτητα ειναι απτη.
Τωρα για το τι θα κανει ή τι να κανει η καθε εταιρια το καθε πλοιο, ειναι θεμα αλλων αρμοδιων.

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Μια φοτο του πλοιου πριν απο λιγους μηνες στον μολο της Ναυσι.Χαρισμενη σε ολους τους φιλους !!!  :Wink: 
IMG_2503.JPG

----------


## alonso

> Φιλε Βαγγελη δυστυχως εχεις απολυτο δικιο.Το Λισσος πια δεν ειναι το καμαρι της δεκαετιας το 90'.Τελειωσε τον κυκλο του,οπως και το Λατω σιγα σιγα.Επιτελους η Ανεκ καταλαβε οτι ο κοσμος εχει βαρεθει την μονοτονια και οτι θελει κατι καινουριο....κατι πρωτοτυπο...γιαυτο και εγινε ο παροπλυσμος!Να λεμε δοξα το Θεο που τουλαχιστον η συγκεκριμενη εταιρια ενδιαφερεται για την κατασταση του στολου της...


 Αν η εταιρια ενδιαφεροταν για την κατασταση του στολου της θα φροντιζε και για την ανανεωση του στολου.οταν ενα υπερηλικο καραβι το αποσυρεισ χωρισ να το αντικαθιστας με καποιο αλλο νεοτερο αυτο λεγετε συρικνωση τησ εταιριας.και μην παμε μακρυα.ως ποτε θα κυκλοφορει το Λατω,Ιεραπετρα,Πρεβελης ακομα και και Κρητη 1 κ 2?Ποτε θα αποφασισουν να βαλουν το χερι στην τσεπη να παρουν ενα πλοιο της προκοπης?παραδειγματα υπαρχουν.βλεπε Blue Star...

----------


## Leo

Νομίζω ότι όλοι ζούμε στην ίδια χώρα την ίδια εποχή. Μήπως δεν έχουμε καταλάβει ότι οικονομική κρίση δεν αφορά μόνο για τις δικές μας τσέπες, αλλά και αυτές των εχόντων και κατεχόντων τα πλοία? Τα οικονομικά αποτέλεσματα των τριμήμνων που πέρασαν ήταν αρνητικά για τις περισσότερες ακτοπλοϊκές εταιρίες, ενώ οι επιβάτες λιγόστεψαν και λιγοστεύουν συνέχεια. Οι γραμμές έχουν μείνει με λιγότερα από τα μισά πλοία και οι πληρότητες είναι όνειρο θερινής νυκτός. Τα μισά πλοία είναι σε μικρή ή μακρά ακινησία,
και σκέφτεστε την ανανέωση στόλων? Με τι λεφτά? Οι μεγάλες ναυτιλιακές έχουν πάρει την κατηφόρα και οι μικρές φόρα......  Μάλλον δεν ζούμε στην ίδια χώρα φίλοι και δεν διαβάζουμε τι ίδιες εφημερίδες και περιοδικά.

----------


## Apostolos

Συμφωνω ότι τα πράγματα ειναι αρνητικά όμως χρόνια τώρα λένε στον εφοπλισμό ότι όταν τα πράγματα ειναι στα κάτω αγοράζεις και στα πάνω πουλάς. Ομως βλέπουμε ότι ακόμα και αν συμφωνούσα απόλυτα μαζι σου οι εταιρίες της ακτοπλοίας στα πάνω απλά μάζευαν στο σακουλι και στα κάτω απλά αρχίζουν την θρύνο και τα προβλήματα. Πιστέυω ότι πχ όταν το Λισσός ήταν στα Χανιά και έβγαζε τρομερά χρήματα απλά βγάζαμε τρομερή υπεραξία...

----------


## Leo

Δεν διαφωνούμε, αλλά αν χάσεις την υψηλή περίοδο να πουλήσεις αξιοπρεπώς μετά περιμένεις να γυρίσει ο κύκλος ή στην τελική να το "σκοτώνεις" με χασούρα. 

Εκτός θέματος: Εξαιρείται (?) η αγορποπωλησία Σουπερφέρυ ΙΙ. Κάθε κανόνας έχει και εξαιρέσεις (?).....:roll:

----------


## despo

Φυσικά και δεν γνωρίζω τι κατάσταση επικρατεί στις καμπίνες πληρώματος, αλλά αυτό που σίγουρα οτι στη γειτονική μας Ιταλία κυκλοφορούν πλοία ηλικίας 40 χρόνων κα ισως και λίγο μεγαλύτερα. Θα επαναλάβω οτι σε ενα πλοίο με σωστή και μεθοδευμένη συντήρηση μπορεί άνετα να εξυπηρετεί το ρόλο που του αντιστοιχεί. Αλλωστε το μεγαλο μειονέκτημα του πλοίου ηταν η κατα τουλάχιστον 4 μίλια μικρότερη ταχύτητα σε σύγκριση με το European Express, βασική αιτία που το έκανε να εγκαταλείψει τη γραμμή Χίου - Μυτιλήνης συν βέβαια και της προτίμησης των επιβατών της Μυτιλήνης στην εταιρεία τους.

----------


## manos75

δηλαδη το λισσος απο οτι καταλαβα ειναι το σαραβαλο, ενω η νελ με τα κρουαζιεροπλοια της πηνελοπη,θεοφιλος,ταξιαρχης ειναι μια χαρα εταιρεια.εχετε καταλαβει οτι με την χωρα σε αυτη την κατασταση,και της εταιρειες να πηγαινουν κατα διαολου που θα βρουν τα λεφτα να φερουν νεα πλοια.οι κατοικοι των νησιων αρχιζουν και αγανακτουν διοτι βλεπουν σιγα σιγα τα δρομολογια των πλοιων να μειωνονται, και οι εξυπηρετηση των νησιων να δυσκολευει.ενας νησιωτης προτιμαει να βλεπει το καραβι μερα παρα μερα να μπαινει στο λιμανι του, ας ειναι και παλιο παρα να μην το βλεπει καθολου.και εποιδη πρωσοπικα εχω ζησει αρκετο καιρο σε νησι δεν μπορειτε να καταλαβετε καποιοι μου φαινεται την ψυχολογια αυτον τον ανθρωπον οταν ξερουν οτι θα ερθει το καραβι μια φορα την βδομαδα.

----------


## sunbird

> δηλαδη το λισσος απο οτι καταλαβα ειναι το σαραβαλο, ενω η νελ με τα κρουαζιεροπλοια της πηνελοπη,θεοφιλος,ταξιαρχης ειναι μια χαρα εταιρεια.εχετε καταλαβει οτι με την χωρα σε αυτη την κατασταση,και της εταιρειες να πηγαινουν κατα διαολου που θα βρουν τα λεφτα να φερουν νεα πλοια.οι κατοικοι των νησιων αρχιζουν και αγανακτουν διοτι βλεπουν σιγα σιγα τα δρομολογια των πλοιων να μειωνονται, και οι εξυπηρετηση των νησιων να δυσκολευει.ενας νησιωτης προτιμαει να βλεπει το καραβι μερα παρα μερα να μπαινει στο λιμανι του, ας ειναι και παλιο παρα να μην το βλεπει καθολου.και εποιδη πρωσοπικα εχω ζησει αρκετο καιρο σε νησι δεν μπορειτε να καταλαβετε καποιοι μου φαινεται την ψυχολογια αυτον τον ανθρωπον οταν ξερουν οτι θα ερθει το καραβι μια φορα την βδομαδα.


Καλύτερα να αφήσουμε να μιλήση ο χρόνος (δέν μπορείς να τόν φέρεις πίσω) και ο λαός (ο κριτής),ας το αφήσουμε να τελειώσει ήσυχα, όπως σε λίγο διάστημα θα συμβεί και με τα προαναφερθέντα πλοία της ΝΕΛ, διότι πιστεύω ότι τείνει να εξελιχθεί η κουβέντα σε πασαρέλα μελοθανάτων που ανταγωνιζόμαστε να πείσουμε ο ένας τόν άλλον για το ποιός πρέπει να πεθάνει πρώτος , και δέν νομίζω οτι αξίζει για τήν ιστορία που κουβαλούν αυτά τα πλοία και οι εταιρείες τους.

----------


## georginio

Σημερα ακουσα οτι η Λισσαρα μας αφηνει!Ακομα δεν εχω μαθει πολλα!Η κινεζοι θα το παρουν ή θα παει για σκραπ :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Apostolos

Ενα πλοίο που σίγουρα κατέχει μια διαφορετική θέση στην καρδιά μας... Ειναι που λένε σχέση αγάπης και μίσους...
Για να δούμε που θα πάει τελικά...

----------


## MASTEF

καθηστε να φανει καποια κηνιση για το πλοιο και υστερα το κλαιμε!!!!

----------


## panthiras1

Έχω την εντύπωση πως αν δεν είχε παρουσιαστεί η ευκαιρία (ή το πρόβλημα με τον ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ) για Χίο - Μυτ. η ΑΝΕΚ θα το είχε αποσύρει από τότε.

----------


## despo

Εγω θα επαναλάβω για μια ακόμα φορά τη γνώμη μου, οτι το καράβι δεν είναι 'ξοφλημένο'.

----------


## georginio

> Εγω θα επαναλάβω για μια ακόμα φορά τη γνώμη μου, οτι το καράβι δεν είναι 'ξοφλημένο'.


Εννοειται πως δεν ειναι ξοφλημενο!(η ταχυτητα μονο του ελειπε).Κατα τ΄αλλα το πλοιο ειναι εξερετικα συντηρημενο και ανετο(για την ηλικια του)

----------


## giorgos_249

*Οριστική πλέον η αποδρομολογηση του από τη γραμμη της Μυτιληνης...*

----------


## chiotis

> *Οριστική πλέον η αποδρομολογηση του από τη γραμμη της Μυτιληνης...*


Ενοειτε ...και πλεον αποσυρθηκαν και καποιες φημες αντικαταστασης του απο το Πρεβελης..η το Κρητη 2.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε αραγμένο στη ΝΑΥΣΙ στις 15/01/2011 φωτογραφημένο απο την Κυνόσουρα.
Χαρισμένη σε chiotis, giorgos_249, georginio, despo, Apostolos, panthiras1, MASTEF και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink: 


ΛΙΣΣΟΣ 09 15-01-2011.jpg

----------


## pantelis89

katapliktiki fwto file panteli.... pragmatika tha mas leipsei polu, pisteuw oti prosefere polla sti grammi peiraias- xios-mytilini!!! :Smile:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Θα μας αποχαιρετήσει κι αυτό κάποια στιγμή, για μέρη μακρινά...:roll:

----------


## despo

Να ευχαριστήσω τον φίλο Παντελή για τη φωτογραφία και με την ευκαιρία να γράψω για μια ακόμα φορά οτι το πλοίο εξακολουθεί να είναι σε καλή κατάσταση και σίγουρα μπορεί να δουλέψει ακόμα.

----------


## sunbird

> Ενοειτε ...και πλεον αποσυρθηκαν και καποιες φημες αντικαταστασης του απο το Πρεβελης..η το Κρητη 2.


Και το πρέβελη την ίδια τυχη με το λισσός θα έχει στη μυτιλήνη ,και σίγουρα τώρα δεν είναι εποχές για πειραματισμούς απο πλευράς ανεκ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάντως το Λισσός σήμερα το πρωΐ εκτός απο το AIS που ήταν ανοικτό είχε βάλει και μπροστά τις μηχανές του. Λέτε να ακολουθήσει το Ελ. Βένιζέλος;;;; :Wink: 
Δίπλα του η Αριάδνη που τώρα είναι μέσα στον Πειραιά και το Νήσος Ρόδος :Wink:  :Cool: . Και η θέση του Λευτέρη άδεια.
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους των πλοίων.



ΛΙΣΣΟΣ 13 23-02-2011.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ετοιμάζεται για την τελευταία αποστολή του!
Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

> Πάντως το Λισσός σήμερα το πρωΐ εκτός απο το AIS που ήταν ανοικτό είχε βάλει και μπροστά τις μηχανές του. Λέτε να ακολουθήσει το Ελ. Βένιζέλος;;;;
> Δίπλα του η Αριάδνη που τώρα είναι μέσα στον Πειραιά και το Νήσος Ρόδος. Και η θέση του Λευτέρη άδεια.
> Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους των πλοίων.


Η φωτο σου ειναι ολοκληρη ψυχοσυνθεση, τα μουντα χρωματα σε συνδυασμο με τις ανοιχτες μηχανες δημιουργουν μια ατμοσφαιρα μελαγχολιας σαν να εκφραζουν την πραγματικοτητα... Στιγμες που θα μας λειψουν, παρεα με τα υπολοιπα γιαπωνεζακια... Μεχρι και της τελευταιας της πνοης, η Γιαπωνεζα μας φερνει λεφτα...!!!

----------


## georginio

3 εκατ. θα υσπραξει η Ανεκ απο την πωληση...... :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: .Οταν πρωτοηρθε ηταν το πιο κομψο στολιδι της αδριατικης!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Θα μου επιτρεψεις να διαφωνησω σε αυτο. Οι ανταγωνιστες του τοτε, Ionian Galaxy και Ionian Island και ειδικα με τη μετασκευη Στριντζη δεν αφηναν περιθωρια σε θεματα εμφανισης κατα τη γνωμη μου. Καλο χρυσο το Λισσος αλλα δεν ηταν Galaxy-Island στη εμφανιση με τιποτα.

----------


## ιθακη

> Θα μου επιτρεψεις να διαφωνησω σε αυτο. Οι ανταγωνιστες του τοτε, Ionian Galaxy και Ionian Island και ειδικα με τη μετασκευη Στριντζη δεν αφηναν περιθωρια σε θεματα εμφανισης κατα τη γνωμη μου. Καλο χρυσο το Λισσος αλλα δεν ηταν Galaxy-Island στη εμφανιση με τιποτα.


+10000000
συμφωνω με τον προλαλησαντα,και ομοιπαθη,που αντι να καθετε να διαβαζει,χαζευει στο nautilia.gr

----------


## CORFU

> Θα μου επιτρεψεις να διαφωνησω σε αυτο. Οι ανταγωνιστες του τοτε, Ionian Galaxy και Ionian Island και ειδικα με τη μετασκευη Στριντζη δεν αφηναν περιθωρια σε θεματα εμφανισης κατα τη γνωμη μου. Καλο χρυσο το Λισσος αλλα δεν ηταν Galaxy-Island στη εμφανιση με τιποτα.


 και εσωτερικα και εξωτερικα :Wink:

----------


## vinman

...τον περασμένο Οκτώβριο στον Πειραιά...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 124671 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 124672

----------


## MILTIADIS

Σε λιγες μονο ωρες το θρυλικο αυτο πλοιο θα περασει στην ιστορια,καθως ετοιμαζεται για τα διαλυτηρια της Ινδιας,αφου πρωτα κανει μια βολτα απο Λιβυη..

----------


## georginio

Πραγματικά αυτή την στιγμή το βλεπω από το σπίτι μου και νιώθω πολύ συγκινημένος διότι ξέρω ότι είναι η τελευταία φορά που το βλέπω να φεύγει από το Πέραμα!

----------


## georginio

Και μετα απο μια μικρη σταση στον Πειραια....παιρνει τον δρομο χωρις επιστροφη!Ειναι το πρωτο πλοιο της Ανεκ που πουλιεται για σκραπ και πηγαινει με σινιαλα Ανεκ στα δυλυστηρια!ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΛΕΙΨΕΙΣ!

----------


## Giovanaut

Δηλαδη δεν θα ξαναρθει καθολου Πειραια....???

----------


## Κωστάκης

Κρίμα πάντως για το πλοίο... Ας το δούμε στον Πειραιά τον περασμένο Σεπτέμβρη. Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
ΛΙΣΣΟΣ.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ, φευγει οριστικα...!!!
Η αναχωρηση του απο Πειραια, θα ειναι και η τελευταια αναχωρηση απο Ελληνικο λιμανι..!!!
Το πλοιο δεν φευγει για Λιβυη, αλλα για πολυ πιο ανατολικα και δεν θα ξαναεπιστεψει πριν οδηγηθει στα χερια των διαλυτων του...!!!

Το πλοιο φευγει για εναν τελευταιο ναυλο στο Βιετναμ και απο εκει θα ξεκινησει το ταξιδι για το διαλυτηριο, παραδιδοντας τα οπλα για παντα...!!!

ΛΙΣΣΟΣ
ΔΕΝ ΞΕΧΝΩ...

----------


## georginio

> Δηλαδη δεν θα ξαναρθει καθολου Πειραια....???


Δυστυχως οχι!

----------


## gpap2006

Θα πάρει κόσμο από Λιβύη και πού θα τον πάει?Μάλτα Κρήτη?Και μετά κατευθείαν για..scrap?

----------


## pantelis2009

¶λλο ένα πλοίο που προσέφερε αρκετά σε όσες γραμμές και αν μπήκε, φεύγει οριστικά απο την Ελλάδα.
Κρίμα και πάλι κρίμα. Πολλά πλοία τελευταία μας έχουν αφήσει, χωρίς να βλέπουμε τουλάχιστον καινούργια να έρχονται.
Καλό να είναι το τελευταίο σου ταξίδι και να είσαι σίγουρο ότι πολλοί εδώ στην Ελλάδα θα σε θυμούνται.
Και μιά φωτο στις 11/02/2011 όταν ήταν στη ΝΑΥΣΙ δίπλα στην Αριάδνη, χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.


ΛΙΣΣΟΣ 12 11-02-2011.jpg

----------


## leonidas

Αν και ταξίδεψα μαζί του μόνο μία φορά το αγάπησα και αυτό...
Η εξωτερική εμφάνιση του δεν μετράει τόσο στο ότι έιναι ένα άσχημο πλοίο σε όλες τις μεριές του. :Wink: 
Στο Λισσός υπήρχαν πολλά σημεία όμορφα που το ξεχώριζαν και το αναδείκνυαν και θα ήθελα να τις μοιραστώ με όλους εσάς...

DSCN0093.jpgDSCN0128.jpgDSCN0125.jpgDSCN0213.jpg DSCN0191.jpg 

Καλό ταξίδι...:roll:

----------


## chiotis

> ¶λλο ένα πλοίο που προσέφερε αρκετά σε όσες γραμμές και αν μπήκε, φεύγει οριστικά απο την Ελλάδα.
> Κρίμα και πάλι κρίμα. Πολλά πλοία τελευταία μας έχουν αφήσει, χωρίς να βλέπουμε τουλάχιστον καινούργια να έρχονται.
> Καλό να είναι το τελευταίο σου ταξίδι και να είσαι σίγουρο ότι πολλοί εδώ στην Ελλάδα θα σε θυμούνται.
> Και μιά φωτο στις 11/02/2011 όταν ήταν στη ΝΑΥΣΙ δίπλα στην Αριάδνη, χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> 
> ΛΙΣΣΟΣ 12 11-02-2011.jpg


Ευχαριστουμε!!Καλο του ταξιδι :cry::cry:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Εγώ άκουσα ότι θα πάει Λιβύη θα πάρει κόσμο θα τους αφήσει στο Βιετνάμ και μετά για scrap.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απο τα ιστορικα βαπορια της ΑΝΕΚ που μαζι με το Λατω ανοιξαν τον δρομο της αδριατικης για την εταιρεια τους πριν 20 χρονια.Σημερα αυτο ,το σιγουρα καλοτυχο βαπορι, παει για ενα τελευταιο ταξιδι που και παλι θα φερει καλο κερδος.
Το βαπορι ειχε μια φθοινουσα πορεια στα χανια τα τελευταια χρονια, που εδειχνε λιγο, και παροπλιστηκε.Το 2008 μετα το ατυχημα του Θεοφιλος κλιθηκε να αναλαβει την θεση του στη χιο μυτιληνη.Με πλοιαρχο τον μεγαλο καπτα Διαμαντη το Λισσος εκανε πολλους αντιπαλους του να κοκκινιζουν σπαζοντας  τα χρονομετρα, αφου με τα τα μαγικα του ο καπτα Διαμαντης εκανε το βαπορι αχτυπητο στα λιμανια , και καλοταξιδο στο πελαγος με προσεκτικη πλευση.
Σημερα παει στην Λιβυη για μια τελευταια αποστολη και μετα για το τελευταιο του ταξιδι, οπως ολα δειχνουν.
Ειχα την τυχη να κανω ενα ταξιδι πριν σταματησει την ακτοπλοια και νοερα να το αποχαιρετησω

----------


## dokimakos21

Ένας ακόμα θρύλος και ακούραστος εργάτης της Κρήτης μας αφήνει για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι...
Πρίν λίγα λεπτά στον Πειραιά....

P2285787.JPG

... με μια σφυριξιά ο νέος ( ΕΛΥΡΟΣ ) αποχαιρέτησε τον παλιό (ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ) ... 

P2285791.JPG P2285794.JPG

----------


## despo

Επειδή καταλαβαίνω οτι οι φωτογραφίες του φίλου dokimakos ειναι 'φρέσκιες', μου φαίνεται δύσκολο να πιστέψω οτι ένα τόσο λαμπερό καράβι (σε σύγκριση με τόσα άλλα που τα βλέπεις μισοσκότεινα) πάει για τα διαλυτήρια. Φυσικά δεν αμφιβάλει κανεις οτι έχει φορτωθεί αρκετά όσον αφορά την ηλικία του, ομως επειδή οπως έχω γράψει προηγούμενα είχα την τύχη να το απολαύσω ως επιβάτης και μάλιστα στα τελευταία του δρομολόγια, εξακολοθούσα πάντοτε να πιστεύω οτι άνετα θα μπορούσε για 3 ακόμα χρόνια να δουλέψει. Δυστυχώς φαίνεται τα οικονομικά προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουν σήμερα οι περισσότερες εταιρείες, δεν επέτρεψαν πίστωση χρόνου για να βρεί κάποια γραμμή για να δουλέψει. Και φυσικά οπως λέει και ο φίλος Παντελής τα καράβια φεύγουν το ενα-πισω στο άλλο χωρις να αντικαθίστανται...

----------


## gnikles

Πλοία φεύγουν Πλοια όμως δεν έρχονται κι αυτό πρέπει να μας προβληματίζει.
P8161473.JPG
Καλό ταξίδι.

----------


## gpap2006

Έρχονται 2 μέσα στους επόμενους μήνες. Του κουτιού. Η ΑΤΤΙΚΑ να ναι καλα.

----------


## Giovanaut

Δυο ερχονται....
Ποσα...εφυγαν και φευγουν...???

----------


## orisibios

Αντιο στο αξεχαστο λισσος!! 
Εχω κανει αμετρητα ταξιδια μαζι του οταν ηταν Χανια.

----------


## naftopoulo

> Έρχονται 2 μέσα στους επόμενους μήνες. Του κουτιού. Η ΑΤΤΙΚΑ να ναι καλα.


 Το ξέρουμε σίγουρα αυτό? Τι πληροφορίες έχεις?

----------


## georginio

Μιλαει για το Πατμος και το Δηλος

----------


## hayabusa

προφανώς για τα Blue Star Delos και Patmos λέει...Όχι κάτι που δεν ξέραμε δηλαδή;  :Wink:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Η αλήθεια είναι πως διαβάζοντας ότι το πλοίο θα περάσει πρώτα μία βόλτα από Λιβύη και έπειτα θα πάρει το δρόμο δίχως επιστροφή, δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο!
Πιστεύω ότι το ΛΙΣΣΌΣ είναι ένα πλοίο με ιστορία και άφησε την υπογραφή του στην Ελληνική Ακτοπλοϊα!
Σίγουρα, αν δεν έπερνε τη θέση του ΘΕΌΦΙΛΟΥ το 2008, ίσως να μη το βλέπαμε ποτέ εδώ Θεσσαλονίκη!
Είχα ταξιδέψει το 1991 από Θεσσαλονίκη με το ΣΑΠΦΏ για Μυτιλήνη και με το ¶ΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ από Μυτιλήνη για Θεσσαλονίκη!
Τον Μάρτιο του 2010 μετά από 19 χρόνια ξαναταξίδεψα με καράβι και αυτό ήταν το ΛΙΣΣΌΣ παρέα με τον φίλο Douzoune για τη συνάντηση του nautilia.gr στον Πειραιά, όπου εκείνο το ταξίδι θα μας μείνει αξέχαστο!
Έπειτα από 6 μήνες τον Σεπτέμβριο πήρα την απόφαση να το επαναλάβω αυτό το ταξίδι από Θεσσαλονίκη για Πειραιά και το απόλαυσα με όλη μου την ψυχή!!!
Η απουσία του ΛΙΣΣΌΣ από τα μέσα Νοεμβρίου 2010, έγινε αισθητή και ακόμα πιο αισθητή έγινε σε μένα, αφού είχα συνθίσει να πηγαίνω κάθε Παρασκευή στο Λιμάνι...:grin:
Χώρια ότι ήταν το μόνο πλοίο που φωτογραφίζαμε εδώ Θεσσαλονίκη...:mrgreen:
Πραγματικά κρίμα που μας αφήνει το καράβι!
Για κάποιους αυτό το πλοίο δεν είχε ψωμιά ακόμα και το κατηγορούσαν με τον χειρότερο τρόπο, αλλά εγώ πιστεύω πως είχε να προσφέρει πολλά ακόμα...

Δύο φωτογραφίες και από εμένα λοιπόν..
Μία στη Λήμνο τον Σεπτέμβριο που μας πέρασε,
DSC00967(1).JPG

και μία από την τελευταία του εμφάνιση στο Λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης!!!
DSC03849(1).JPG

----------


## Ergis

καλημερα σε ολους τους φιλους.
το πλοιο πρωι πρωι με την δροσουλα 4.20 σαν να μην ηθελε να το δει κανεις,εφυγε με προορισμο την ΛΙΒΥΗ οπου οπως ακουστηκε δεν προκειται να ξαναγυρισει.
καλο ταξιδι να εχει και το ευχαριστουμε πολυ για τις υπηρεσιες και τα ταξιδια που μας προσεφερε......

ΛΙΣΣΟΣ, οκτωβριος 2009 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pantelis2009

Και το AIS του το έχει κλειστό, σαν να μην θέλει να στεναχωρήσει τους φίλους του. Στο καλό θα σε θυμόμαστε πάντα :Sad: .

----------


## +επιβάτης

TO ΑΙS TOY ΑΝΟΙΞΕ ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ ΛΙΓΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΤΟΥ? ΤΑΞΙΔΙ. 
ΠΕΡΗΦΑΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΙΓΑΙΟ, ΣΑΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΒΕΤΕΡΑΝΟΥΣ ΣΤΡΑΤΙΩΤΕΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΠΑΡΕΛΑΣΕΙΣ, ΣΚΟΡΠΩΝΤΑΣ ΟΣΗ ΣΥΓΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΤΑΙΡΙΑΖΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΦΟΡΑ ΤΟΥ, ΜΕ "ΚΑΛΑ" ΜΙΛΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΤΟΥ. 
ΔΙΠΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΡΗΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΓΕΝΝΗΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΣΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΓΚΑΛΙΑ ΤΗΣ, ΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΨΙΘΥΡΙΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΤΕΡΝΟ ΑΝΤΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΟΧΩΡΙΣΜΟΥ. ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΤΑ ΓΛΑΡΟΠΟΥΛΙΑ ΘΑ ΔΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΠΙΚΡΟ ΤΗΣ ΔΑΚΡΥ ΝΑ ΚΥΛΑΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΩΡΗ ΤΟΥ. 
ΤΟ ΦΕΥΓΙΟ ΣΟΥ ΜΑΡΤΥΡΑ ΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΣΙΔΕΡΑ Η ΑΓΑΠΗ ΔΙΝΕΙ ΨΥΧΗ.
ΚΑΛΟ ΣΟΥ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ!  ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΚΟΥΡΣΑΡΟΣ ΜΗ ΒΡΕΘΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟ ΣΟΥ, ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΗΣΥΧΑ ΝΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΑΣ.
ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΡΑΝ ΤΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΣΟΥ, ΝΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΘΕΣΗ, ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΟΝΕΙΡΑ ΜΑΣ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΑΠΗ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΕΣ ΕΣΥ.

----------


## naftopoulo

> προφανώς για τα Blue Star Delos και Patmos λέει...Όχι κάτι που δεν ξέραμε δηλαδή;


 Κι εγώ που νόμιζα οτι θα δω δύο του κουτιού με τα σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ,,,

----------


## zamas

> TO ΑΙS TOY ΑΝΟΙΞΕ ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ ΛΙΓΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΤΟΥ? ΤΑΞΙΔΙ....


 lissos.JPG

*Foto:* marinetraffic time:12:55

----------


## georginio

> Κι εγώ που νόμιζα οτι θα δω δύο του κουτιού με τα σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ,,,


Kατι τετοιο μεσα στο 2012 δεν ειναι απιθανο.Το ανοιγμα σε νεες γραμμες εγινε,πετυχε(κατα την γνωμη μου)αλλα λογω κρισης σταματησε.Αν δουμε κατι καινουριο απο πλευρας Ανεκ,θα ειναι μονο για αντικατασταση πλοιων και αν καποτε ξανα ανοιχτει σε γραμμες...σιγουρα θα μπει δυνατα με 2 πλοια.Εγω το ειπα και το ξαναλεω πως ακομα ο Βαρδινογιαννης προσπαθει να μαζεψει την εταιρεια απο το μπαμ του 2000(οταν η Ανεκ σχεδον εφτασε σε σημειο χρεωκοπιας).Δεν ειναι ευκολο...αλλα καθε χρονο η τρυπα μαζευεται.Τελος παντων,δεν ειναι αυτο το θεμα μας και συγνωμη που βγηκα λιγο εκτος.Το Λισσος ηταν ενα πλοιο που δυστυχως δεν αγαπηθηκε οσο θα επρεπε.Η εταιρεια ομως το αγαπησε και γιαυτο καθυστερησε την πωληση του.Δεν ηθελε να το δωσει για σκραπ!Περιμενε ενα χρονο για να βρει αγοραστη και οχι για τα λεφτα....αλλα για να το κρατησει στην ζωη!Αλλα δυστυχως δεν εκανε σε κανεναν...ουτε καν στους κινεζους!Γιαυτο πουληθηκε για παλιοσιδερα!Και τα 3 εκατ. που πουληθηκε,ητανλιγα για την αξια του!Αντιο και απο μενα Λισσος!Εισαι το μονο καραβι της Ανεκ που δεν ειχα την τιμη να ταξιδεψω...και αυτο με πικρανε! :Mad:

----------


## Chris_Chania

Από μένα μια φωτογραφία του LISSOS από την πρώτη περίοδο του στην Ελλάδα, λίγο μετά την ολοκλήρωση της μεγάλης μετασκευής του στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 80, για όσους έχουν λογαριασμό στο shipsnostalgia.

Καλό ταξίδι στο βαπόρι αυτό, με τα όποια πλεονεκτήματα και μειονεκτήματα του, θα το θυμόμαστε πάντα γιατί έγραψε την δική του ιστορία στην ελληνική ναυτιλία.
Εγώ προσωπικά το αγάπησα αυτο το βαπόρι καθώς μοιράστηκα μαζί του άπειρα όμορφα ταξίδια τόσο στην Ιταλία όσο και στα Χανιά.

Πηγή: http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...l-1989/cat/502

----------


## ιθακη

> Από μένα μια φωτογραφία του LISSOS από την πρώτη περίοδο του στην Ελλάδα, λίγο μετά την ολοκλήρωση της μεγάλης μετασκευής του στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 80.
> 
> Καλό ταξίδι στο βαπόρι αυτό, με τα όποια πλεονεκτήματα και μειονεκτήματα του, θα το θυμόμαστε πάντα γιατί έγραψε την δική του ιστορία στην ελληνική ναυτιλία.
> Εγώ προσωπικά το αγάπησα αυτο το βαπόρι καθώς μοιράστηκα μαζί του άπειρα όμορφα ταξίδια τόσο στην Ιταλία όσο και στα Χανιά.
> 
> Πηγή: www.shipsnostalgia.com
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 124973


τοτε που οπως και στην φωτο βλεπουμε οτι ονομαζοντα *L 15505 *

----------


## lissos

Όταν ήμουν μικρός, μικρότερος και από ...«πιτσιρίκι», φθινόπωρο – χειμώνα – άνοιξη, ονειρευόμουν το καλοκαίρι και τις διακοπές. Διακοπές που για μένα άρχιζαν καθώς έμπαινα στο ΛΑΤΡΕΜΕΝΟ μου ΛΙΣΣΟΣ και τελείωναν κυριολεκτικά, μόλις έβγαινα από αυτό.
  Ακόμα θυμάμαι να λεω στις δικούς μου να φύγουμε όποτε έχει την «Λύσσα», όπως το έλεγα χαϊδεύτηκα.

Όταν έμπαινα στο πλοίο... εκστασιαζόμουν. Μου άρεσε να τρέχω στα εσωτερικά καταστρώματα, εκεί που είχε την χοντρή μοκέτα και ήταν σα να πατούσες στα σύννεφα, στους διαδρόμους που ήταν οι καμπίνες. Φυσικά μεγάλο δέλεαρ ήταν και ή κλίση, το καμπύλη που έπαιρνε στην μέση το πλοίο και έλεγα ( τώρα θα «φαω» την κατηφόρα!..)

Ατελείωτα 50αρικα στα «ουφάδικα» του πλοίου... Αυτά που ήταν στο πλαϊνό μακρόστενο σαλόνι, δίπλα από το self service. 
Αξέχαστες στιγμές όταν ουρά από συνομήλικα πιτσιρίκια περιμέναμε στο bar για να μας χαλάσει τα εκατοστάρικα.

Οι εξωτερικές... «πλατείες» του ΛΑΤΡΕΜΕΝΟΥ... ένα όνειρο.
  Μεγαλώνοντας πλέον, εκεί άραζα, εκεί έκοβα βόλτες, στα τεράστια και ατελείωτα ανοιχτά καταστρώματα του, γνώρισα καινούργιους φίλους. 
Στην «πάντα» αδειανή πισίνα πίσω, αράζαμε και παίζαμε σιγά με τις κιθάρες, παρέα με το φεγγάρι και ... το «κάρβουνο» που έβγαζαν οι 4 τσιμινιέρες του.
Κατά ένα «ανώμαλο» τρόπο και αυτό ήταν απαραίτητο συστατικό της μυσταγωγίας που ονομαζόταν «ταξίδι» με το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ.

Όσο πέρναγε η ώρα, μεταφερόμασταν μπροστά για να χαζέψουμε από μακριά τα φώτα των Χανιών (σημάδι ότι σιγά-σιγά πλησιάζουμε). Αν ήμασταν τυχεροί βλέπαμε την πόρτα από το κατάστρωμα κάτω από την γέφυρα ανοιχτή και αράζαμε. Αν ήταν και οι δύο κλειστές... δεν το βάζαμε κάτω...πηγαίναμε στο κατάστρωμα πάνω από την γέφυρα και αράζαμε εκεί. 
¶λλωστε, πάντα υπήρχαν 4-5 πλαστικές καρέκλες εκεί, ξεχασμένες από προηγούμενους «ρομαντικούς»

ΛΑΤΡΕΜΕΝΟ μου «ΛΥΣΣΑΚΙ», ήσουν ένας από τους 2 λόγους που σέβομαι την θάλασσα και αγαπώ κάθε λογής σκαρί.
Σε ευχαριστώ που εσύ αποτελείς μέρος σε σημαντικό κομμάτι των πιο «αθώων» μου χρόνων.
Εδώ και 3 χρόνια, «φοβόμουν» για αυτές τις στιγμές. 
Τελικά ήρθαν. 

ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΟΣΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΧΑΡΙΣΕΙ «ΛΥΣΣΑΚΙ».

----------


## Chris_Chania

[QUOTE=lissos;433155]

Όταν ήμουν μικρός, μικρότερος και από ..............................ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΟΣΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΧΑΡΙΣΕΙ «ΛΥΣΣΑΚΙ».

[UNQUOTE]



Δεν θα πω πολλά, θα σ ευχαριστήσω απλά για αυτά που έγραψες, είναι οι ίδιες σκέψεις και αναμνήσεις που έχω και εγώ από αυτό το βαπόρι που πολλοί αγάπησαν και άλλοι τόσοι μίσησαν. Εγώ ανήκω στην πρώτη κατηγορία, και σίγουρα θα μου λείψει το Λισσός τώρα που έφυγε. 
Οι φωτογραφίες και οι αναμνήσεις όμως θα το κρατήσουν ζωντανό μέσα μας....

----------


## Ellinis

Ήρθε η ώρα να το αποχαιρετήσουμε και αυτό. Δεν θα αργούσε η ωρα μιας και το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ έχοντας φτάσει τα 39 χρόνια ήταν το παλιότερο από τα μεγάλα ακτοπλοϊκά. Ίσως θα μπορούσε να ταξιδεύει για πολύ ακόμη, ίσως όμως είναι καλύτερα να φύγει τώρα με το κεφάλι ψηλά παρά να παρακμάσει στα μάτια μας με βλάβες κλπ που φέρνουν τα χρόνια...

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στα πληρώματα που τόσα χρόνια το ταξίδευαν και το κρατούσαν αξιοπρεπέστατο και μηχανικά και στο εσωτερικό του. 

Δεν θα ξεχάσω τις όμορφες ώρες που πέρασα στο "πατάρι" του σαλονιού (στο κουβούκλιο) με μια κοπέλα του πληρώματος να παίζει στο πιάνο... αυτά δεν τα έχω δει σε άλλο καράβι της ακτοπλοϊας και ελπίζω να μη χαθούν μαζί με το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ.

----------


## kapas

> Όταν ήμουν μικρός, μικρότερος και από ...«πιτσιρίκι», φθινόπωρο – χειμώνα – άνοιξη, ονειρευόμουν το καλοκαίρι και τις διακοπές. Διακοπές που για μένα άρχιζαν καθώς έμπαινα στο ΛΑΤΡΕΜΕΝΟ μου ΛΙΣΣΟΣ και τελείωναν κυριολεκτικά, μόλις έβγαινα από αυτό.
>   Ακόμα θυμάμαι να λεω στις δικούς μου να φύγουμε όποτε έχει την «Λύσσα», όπως το έλεγα χαϊδεύτηκα.
> 
> Όταν έμπαινα στο πλοίο... εκστασιαζόμουν. Μου άρεσε να τρέχω στα εσωτερικά καταστρώματα, εκεί που είχε την χοντρή μοκέτα και ήταν σα να πατούσες στα σύννεφα, στους διαδρόμους που ήταν οι καμπίνες. Φυσικά μεγάλο δέλεαρ ήταν και ή κλίση, το καμπύλη που έπαιρνε στην μέση το πλοίο και έλεγα ( τώρα θα «φαω» την κατηφόρα!..)
> 
> Ατελείωτα 50αρικα στα «ουφάδικα» του πλοίου... Αυτά που ήταν στο πλαϊνό μακρόστενο σαλόνι, δίπλα από το self service. 
> Αξέχαστες στιγμές όταν ουρά από συνομήλικα πιτσιρίκια περιμέναμε στο bar για να μας χαλάσει τα εκατοστάρικα.
> 
> Οι εξωτερικές... «πλατείες» του ΛΑΤΡΕΜΕΝΟΥ... ένα όνειρο.
> ...


 Φιλε μου με καλυψες απολυτα... Πραγματικα ολα οσα ηθελα να γραψω εδω σημερα τα ακουσα απο εσενα...  θελω να κρατησω τα τελευταια λογια σου... καλο ταξιδι φιλε...

----------


## Chris_Chania

Θυμάμαι την πρώτη φορά που συναντήθηκα με το Λισσός, πίσω στο 1989. Ήταν μόλις είχε τελειώσει η μετασκευή και το βαπόρι ήταν στον Πειραιά πριν ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια στην Ιταλία. Ένας συγγενής μου δούλευε στο καράβι και με είχε προσκαλέσει για μια πρώτη συνάντηση....ήταν ένα εντυπωσιακό, αστραφτερό βαπόρι με μια πολύ ιδιόμορφη αισθητική εξωτερικά, πολύ διαφορετική απ ότι είχαμε συναντήσει μέχρι τότε. Ξεχώριζαν τα περίεργα κίτρινα φουγάρα του με τα άσπρα 'σκαλιά' μπροστά του, ΄ήταν κάτι ιδιαίτερο. Η πλώρη και η πρύμνη εξίσου ιδιαίτερες, ειδικά η πρύμνη με τους 2 μεγάλους καταπέλτες, ο ένας πίσω και δεξιά (αργότερα αφαιρέθηκε και η πρύμνη απέκτησε μια πιο συμμετρική μορφή) και η φωτεινή επιγραφή 'F/B LISSOS'. 
Μπαίνοντας μέσα ξεχώριζε η πολυτελής ρεσεψιόν, οι πολύ παχιές μοκέτες σε όλους τους χώρους, τα πολύ όμορφα χρώματα παντού, τα μεγάλα και πολυτελή σαλόνια του, οι κυλιόμενες σκάλες που είχαμε πρωτοδεί στο 'Απτερα λίγο καιρό πριν, το εκκλησάκι, η ντίσκο, το καζίνο με τους κουλοχέρηδες, το πιάνο μπαρ και το πολυτελές σαλόνι της πρώτης θέσης. 
Στα πάνω καταστρώματα ξεχώριζε η πισίνα, οι μεγάλες κουπαστές και οι μεγάλοι χώροι για περατζάδα. Για τους καραβολάτρες υπήρχαν πολλοί χώροι να κάτσει κανείς για ώρες και να απολαμβάνει το ταξίδι του, (έστω με την παρέα της μαυρίλας απο το ντουμάνι, για τους καραβολάτρες ακόμα και το ντουμάνι είναι μέρος της ιεροτελεστίας του ταξιδιού).
Έφυγα εντυπωσιασμένος από το Λισσός, για τα δεδομένα της εποχής (1989) δεν ήταν απλά ένα επιβατηγό πλοίο που ήρθε στην Ελλάδα, ήταν κάτι σαν κρουαζιερόπλοιο με ανέσεις που μέχρι τότε δεν είχαμε συναντήσει. 
Ίσως σε κάποιους όλα αυτά να φανούν υπερβολικά, όμως όποιος γνώρισε το Λισσός (και το Λατώ) στα πρώτα χρόνια του θα καταλάβει ότι όλα αυτά ήταν όντως εντυπωσιακά για ένα βαπόρι που ήρθε στην Ελλάδα την δεκαετία του 80. Πολλοί φίλοι εδώ μέσα γνώρισαν το βαπόρι στα τελευταία του, όπου όντως η εικόνα του δεν ήταν η καλύτερη δυνατή. Θεώρησα σωστό όμως να μεταφέρω και να μοιραστώ τις αναμνήσεις μου από την πρώτη ζωή του στην Ελλάδα με όλους τους φίλους εδω μέσα.

Για μένα μεγαλύτερη σημασία έχει το ότι πέρασα πολλά όμορφα χρόνια ταξιδεύοντας με το πλοίο αυτό παρά άν ήταν όμορφο ή οχι (αυτό είναι καθαρά υποκειμενικό για τον καθένα). Ωραία και εντυπωσιακά τα Fossenακια, τα Παλάτια, το Έλυρος και τόσα άλλα (δεν θέλω να αδικήσω κανένα), όμως στην καρδιά μου το Λισσός έχει και θα έχει ξεχωριστή θέση. 

Καλό ταξίδι Λισσός, σ ευχαριστώ για τις όμορφες αναμνήσεις που μου δημιούργησες όλα αυτά τα χρόνια....

----------


## Markosm

Πρώτη φορά κι εγώ ταξίδεψα με το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ τον Νοέμβριο του 1989 Χανιά-Πειραιά (έκανε σκάντζα μάλλον του ΑΠΤΕΡΑ ή του παλαιού ΚΡΗΤΗ) και μου φαίνονταν τεράστιο...και περίεργο ταυτόχρονα, τα μεγάλα σφαιρικά φανάρια στα πρυμιά καταστρώματα σαν τσαμπιά,το πιάνο,τα κλειστά καταστρώματα στις περατζάδες,τους φαρδιούς διαδρόμους με την μοκέτα που βουλιάζει το πόδι στις καμπίνες ,η πολύωρη εξερέυνηση, πράγματα που δεν τα είχα δει ως τότε ούτε στο ΚΥΔΩΝ ούτε στο ΑΠΤΕΡΑ - ΚΡΗΤΗ ,όπως και κάτι καμπίνες 3ης θέσης που είχε τότε κατάμπαρα..θυμάμαι κατεβαίναμε- κατεβαίναμε...σαν πιτσιρικάς που ήμουν τότε μου έκαναν μεγάλη εντύπωση.Το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ μαζί με τα άλλα δύο που ανέφερα συνέβαλλαν στο να αγαπήσω τα πλοία πολύ.Καλό σου ταξίδι ΛΙΣΣΟΣ θα σε θυμόμαστε... κάνοντας και μπάνιο το καλοκαίρι στην Σούγια μιάς και είναι κοντά με την αρχαία πόλη που σου έδωσαν το όνομα! Η φωτογραφία είναι από ημερήσιο για Χανιά Ιούλιο του 2007 κοντά στην Φαλκονέρα την οποία την είχε κροσάρει μερικές χιλιάδες φορές !

----------


## giorgos....

Το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ σε πρωινή άφιξη ένα πρωινό του Αυγούστου 2010. Έτσι για έναν τελευταίο αποχαιρετισμό..

P8101912.jpg

----------


## manasta

Διαβάζω καθημερινά, αλλά γράφω σπάνια. Απλά θέλω κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου να καταθέσω την αγάπη μου για το σκαρί που ακούραστα με ανεβοκατέβασε αμέτρητες φορές στην πατρίδα. Σ' ευχαριστώ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ για αυτά τα μοναδικά βράδυα, για αυτές τις μαγικές ανατολές έξω από τη Σούδα, για τη θέα της Μαδάρας να αχνοφαίνεται στον ορίζοντα...

15 χρονών ήμουν όταν πρωτομπήκα μέσα. Παλάτι μου φάνηκες σε σχέση με τα προηγούμενα....αυτή η  μοκέτα, φαίνεται ότι έμεινε στις μνήμες όλων μας...

Πως γίνεται να αγαπάς τόσο ένα άψυχο αντικείμενο και να στεναχωριέσαι σαν να φεύγει άνθρωπος; Κι όμως γίνεται...

Καλό ταξίδι, αγαπημένο. Αν υπάρχει παράδεισος για πλοία, εκεί που θα πας, θα έχεις καλή παρέα...το ΚΥΔΩΝ....

----------


## Rocinante

Το Λισσος  ειναι και παλι ορατο με κατευθυνση τη διωρυγα του Σουεζ.

----------


## diagoras

Καλο ταξιδι ΛΙΣΣΑΚΙ...Ειχα ταξιδεψει με το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ σε ημερισιο ταξιδι απο Χανια για Πειραια το 2007.Με ειχε εντυπωσιασει η απερητη πολυτελεια του αλλα και η πολυ φιλοξενη γεφυρα του.Θυμαμαι ενα πολυ εντυπωσιακο ρεμετζο με αριστερη στροφη μεσα στα λεμοναδικα..καπετανιος βεβαια δεν θυμαμαι ποιος ηταν.Το Αιγαιο και η Αδριατικη αρχιζουν και φτωχαινουν επικινδυνα

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Σιγά να μη μου ξέφευγε..... :Razz: 
lissos-suez.JPG

----------


## manolis_creta

> Καλο ταξιδι ΛΙΣΣΑΚΙ...Ειχα ταξιδεψει με το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ σε ημερισιο ταξιδι απο Χανια για Πειραια το 2007.Με ειχε εντυπωσιασει η απερητη πολυτελεια του αλλα και η πολυ φιλοξενη γεφυρα του.Θυμαμαι ενα πολυ εντυπωσιακο ρεμετζο με αριστερη στροφη μεσα στα λεμοναδικα..καπετανιος βεβαια δεν θυμαμαι ποιος ηταν.Το Αιγαιο και η Αδριατικη αρχιζουν και φτωχαινουν επικινδυνα


o capt.Mathios Palierakis

----------


## johny18

Αν και δεν το είχα ταξιδέψει ποτέ το πλοίο πιστεύω ότι η ακτοπλοία του χρωστάει πολλά ....

----------


## nikosnasia

12 Νοεμβρίου 2010, ώρα 09:05 το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ εν πλω στο τελυταίο ταξίδι του από Μυτιλήνη προς Λήμνο-Θεσσαλονίκη.
Αντίο......DSCN5358.JPG

----------


## Trakman

> 12 Νοεμβρίου 2010, ώρα 09:05 το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ εν πλω στο τελυταίο ταξίδι του από Μυτιλήνη προς Λήμνο-Θεσσαλονίκη.
> Αντίο......DSCN5358.JPG


Συλλεκτική φωτογραφία!! Ευχαριστούμε!!!

----------


## Rocinante

Το πλοιο κοντευει να φτασει στο Suez. Συμφωνα με το AIS του πλοιου εκτιμαται οτι θα φτασει στο Ho Chi Minh στις 18 Μαρτιου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

BIETNAMEZOYΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΦΟΡΤΩΣΕΙ; ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΣΥΜΦΕΡΕΙ ΜΕ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΤΟΣΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ...ΕΚΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΥΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΠΡΟΣΦΟΡΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΕΚ (ΠΛΑΚΑ ΚΑΝΩ),ΔΩΣΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΡΥΖΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ...ΟΜΩΣ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΦΟΡΤΩΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΟΠΩΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑΤΑ,ΟΧΗΜΑΤΑ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΤΟ ΠΡΑΜΑ ΑΛΛΑΖΕΙ.

----------


## Rocinante

Απ οτι ξερω η συμφωνια ηταν να μεταφερει τους Βιετναμεζους εργατες.
Το πλοιο για οσους γνωριζουν βρισκεται στην μικρη πικρη λιμνη αγκυροβολιμενο αναμενοντας να τελειωσει η ανοδος που ειναι μεγαλη. Παντως θα ειναι απο τα πρωτα πλοια που θα περασουν κατω.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε rocinante για τις πληροφορίες :Wink: .

----------


## panthiras1

Που μπορεί να βρίσκεται το πλοίο;

----------


## polykas

Στάση στην Ισμαιλία για το Λισσάκι.

----------


## Giovanaut

Το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ σε ενα απο τα πρωτα περασματα του απο τη Μυρινα(στην προβλητα διπλα απο το ρολοϊ τοτε), με προορισμο τη Θεσσαλονικη στις 16 Αυγουστου του 2008, τοτε που ουτε που μπορουσα να φανταστω τη σχεση που θα αποκτουσαμε στο μελλον....

DSC00382.jpg

DSC00388.jpg

DSC00391.jpg

ΛΙΣΣΟΣ-ΔΕΝ ΞΕΧΝΩ...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Που πάει το κακόμοιρο...:roll:
lissos-suez1.JPG

----------


## Ergis

> Που πάει το κακόμοιρο...:roll:
> lissos-suez1.JPG


απο εκει περασε και οταν ηρθε..... :Wink: 
ολα εχουν το τελος τους, ψυχραιμία παιδια....

----------


## Rocinante

Αν ολα πανε καλα σε καμια βδομαδα θα το ξαναδουμε στο Malacca strait (Ινδονησια- Μαλαισια) αλλα και στο Βιετναμ που εχει σταθμο καλυψης.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε στις 23/02/2011 όταν ήταν στη ΝΑΥΣΙ και είχε βάλει μπροστά τις μηχανές του.
Χαρισμένη σε Maroulis Nikos, Apostolos, rocinante, Εργης, Akis Dionisis, Giovanaut, polykas, panthiras1 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.


ΛΙΣΣΟΣ 14 23-02-2011.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Παντελή ότι και να πω για τις φωτογραφίες σου, λίγο είναι...!!! :Wink: 
Ας βάλω κι εγώ μία από τις λίγες που έχω εκτός Θεσσαλονίκης φωτογραφίες και συγκεκριμένα από το Λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης,
από το ταξίδι που είχα την χαρά να κάνω τον περασμένο Σεπτέμβριο!!!8)
DSC01045-1(1).JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Και η δική σου φίλε Akis Dionisis είναι υπέροχη :Wink: . Ευχαριστούμε που τη μοιράστηκες μαζί μας.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Έίναι γύρω στις 07:40 to Λισσός μόλις έχει φτάσει απο Χίο Μυτιλήνη και περιμένει έξω είναι οι πρωινές αναωρήσεις στο μεγάλο λιμάνι....
Για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου ....
lissos.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη Νίκο φωτο και σ' ευχαριστούμε. Κρίμα για το πλοίο που έφυγε, είχε ζωή μέσα του ακόμη :Sad: .

----------


## Rocinante

> Υπέροχη Νίκο φωτο και σ' ευχαριστούμε. Κρίμα για το πλοίο που έφυγε, είχε ζωή μέσα του ακόμη.


 Παντως Παντελη, οσο καιρο ειμαι στο φορουμ αυτο, το πλοιο προκαλεσε (πως να το πω...) "πολυ εντονες συζητησεις..." με θετικα και αρνητικα σχολια. Δεν θα παρω θεση αλλα για σκεψου λεει να σκαλωσει η πωληση και να το δουμε σε κανα μηνα να μπουκαρει αργα αργα στον Πειραια... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Οι μισοι θα σταθουν στο κοκκινο και θα του πετουν λουλουδια και η αλλοι μισοι στο πρασινο και θα του πετουν διαφορα αντικειμενα...
Θα τρεχει ο Μαρουλης να κλειδωσει το θεμα...:mrgreen:

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε rocinante έτσι ωραία όπως τα έγραψες με έκανες και γέλασα και το έχω πολύ ανάγκη. Σ' ευχαριστώ :Wink:

----------


## sunbird

Γνωρίζει κανείς πού μπορεί να βρίσκετε το λισσός ?

----------


## Leo

Στον Ινδικό Ωκεανό, με προορισμό το Βιετνάμ.

----------


## lissos

Το λατρεμένο έπεσε θύμα του αντικαπνιστικού νόμου στην Ελλάδα. Έβγαζε αρκετό ντουμάνι το άτιμο αλλά... στο Βιετνάμ δεν έχουν τέτοια θέματα και το υποδεχονται σαν...  Hamanasu  :Surprised:  στις 21 του μήνα στο λιμάνι του Hai Phong! 

Λέτε να μην έχει πει ακόμα την τελευταία του λέξη; 



> The Japanese Hamanasu ship with more than 1,000 Vietnamese workers  aboard, which left the port of Benghazi in Libya on March 3, was  scheduled to dock at Hai Phong port on March 21.


http://english.vovnews.vn/Home/8476-...113/124576.vov

----------


## sunbird

> Στον Ινδικό Ωκεανό, με προορισμό το Βιετνάμ.


 Πέρασε τον ινδικό ωκεανό ?Που βρίσκετε τώρα?

----------


## Ikarian lover

Δεμένο στη Σρι Λάνκα θα φορτώσουν νερό και μετά πάνε Σινγκαπούρη.

----------


## gnikles

DSC00876.JPGΓια να το θυμηθούμε λίγο τοτε που έκανε Πειραιά Χίο Μυτιλήνη!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

> DSC00876.JPGΓια να το θυμηθούμε λίγο τοτε που έκανε Πειραιά Χίο Μυτιλήνη!!!


Πανέμορφη Γιώργο, ευχαριστούμε...!!!

----------


## kapas

> Λεο συμφωνώ με όσα λες αλλά η απορία μου είναι αν  υπάρχει περίπτωση το traffic να λαμβάνει σήμα απο το ais ενώ τα site  που βλέπουμε εμείς (πχ syros observer) οχι.
> Δηλαδή το ais του πλοίου να μην είναι ορατό στο κοινό αλλά μόνο σε αρμόδιες υπήρεσίες (traffic,λιμεναρχεία κ.ά)





> *Με τίποτα..... τις εκπομπές τις βλέπουν όλοι ή κανένας.*


με αφορμη αυτη τη συζητηση στο θεμα του ΟΛΠ, ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι (αλλα δεν ηξερα που να το ποσταρω και ετσι το εβαλα εδω...)! Μπαινοντας στο marinetraffic, θελοντας να δω την θεση του πλοιου, ειδα αυτο : http://marinetraffic.com/ais/default...207:56:00%20AM η ταιλευταια θεση του πλοιου εντως εμβελειας που ειναι πριν 13 μερες... μπαινοντας ομως και στο www.ios-hellas.gr/ais πατωντας το ονομα στην αναζητηση (εκει βγαζει 2 με αυτο το ονομα) το δειχνει οτι βγηκε εκτως εμβελειας δυτικα τις κρητης πριν 18 μερες... Ας μου πει καποιος ειδικος γιατι εγινε αυτο...Eγω ηξερα μεχρι τωρα οτι η πηγη πληροφοριων ειναι ιδια και επομενως θα εδειχναν τα ιδια πραματα... η ερωτηση προφανως δεν εχει καμια σχεση με το πλοιο αλλα γενικα με το πως λειτουργει το ais, οποτε αν κριθει σκοπιμο οτι πρεπει να μεταφερθει αλλου ας μεταφερθει...

----------


## Leo

Το marine traffic  είναι η κύρια πηγή της πληροφορίας. Αυτό είναι το περισσότερο διαδεδομένο όπως βλέπουμε *εδώ*. Το Ιος Ελλάς ais είναι μια δέυτερη πηγή με διαφορετική λογική και παρουσίαση, ίσως πιο εντυπωσιακή σε κοντινά πλάνα αλλά δεν είναι ένα site που εξαπλώνεται ραγδαία όπως το πρώτο και φυσκά καλύπτει σαφώς λιγότερες περιοχές όπως βλέπουμε *εδώ* όταν ζουμάρουμε στον παγκόσμιο χάρτη.

ΤΟ Λισσός θα το δούμε κάποια στιγμή περιοδικά στα στενά Μελάκα (Ινδονησία-Μαλαισία) και αμέσως μετά στα στενά της Σιγκαπούρης για λίγο (η περισσότερο αν πάρει εκεί καύσιμα). Ενημερώτικά σας λέω ότι οι περιοχές αυτές δεν έχουν καλή κάλυψη και δεν λειτοθργούν κάθε μέρα όλες.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Λισσός μετά το ταξίδι του στον Ινδικό, φάνηκε επιτέλους στο AIS. :Wink: 
Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο. :Very Happy: 


ΛΙΣΣΟΣ 17 21-03-2011.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Αμάν, αμάν.... Είδαμε το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ μας στο ΑΙΣ!!!
Σε 15 μερούλες θα φτάσει στον προορισμό του και θα αφήσει τους Βιετναμέζους και μετά θα πάει στα διαλυτήρια!!! :Sad: 
Πλάκα πλάκα, τα ποιο πολλά λεφτά από την "Επιχείρηση Λιβύη" στην ΑΝΕΚ θα τα φέρει το ΛΙΣΣΑΚΙ! :Wink:

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Αμάν, αμάν.... Είδαμε το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ μας στο ΑΙΣ!!!
> Σε 15 μερούλες θα φτάσει στον προορισμό του και θα αφήσει τους Βιετναμέζους και μετά θα πάει στα διαλυτήρια!!!
> Πλάκα πλάκα, τα ποιο πολλά λεφτά από την "Επιχείρηση Λιβύη" στην ΑΝΕΚ θα τα φέρει το ΛΙΣΣΑΚΙ!


Φίλε μια διόρθωση μόνο...Το Βιετνάμ δεν είμαι μακρυά από το Μalacca strait που έδωσε σήμερα στίγμα το Λισσός!Το πολύ σε 3-4 μέρες θα ναι στον προορισμό του.

----------


## Leo

+1-2 μέρες ακόμη πάει στο Hi-phong (κοντά στα σύνορα με την Κίνα).

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Μπέρδεψα το πληκτρολόγιο..:mrgreen:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είναι αυτή τη στιγμή 200 ναυτικά μίλια από τη Σιγκαπούρη και η Σιγκαπόυρη είναι περίπου 650 μίλια από τη Χο τσι μiνχ  (την παλιά Σαϊγκόν) οπότε με 17 κόμβους έχει περίπου 50 ώρες ταξίδι. Αν δεν σταματήσουν για πετρέλαια στη Σιγκαπούρη την Τετάρτη το πρωί θα είνα Βιετνάμ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φίλε μια διόρθωση μόνο...Το Βιετνάμ δεν είμαι μακρυά από το Μalacca strait που έδωσε σήμερα στίγμα το Λισσός!Το πολύ σε 3-4 μέρες θα ναι στον προορισμό του.


Γιά να μη διαβάζουν λάθος πολλοί φίλοι,τονίζεται στη προπαραλήγουσα.Υπ'όψιν στα ελληνικά είναι τα στενά της Μαλάκκας...

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Μπέρδεψα το πληκτρολόγιο..:mrgreen:



Λάθη είμαστε ανθρώπους κάνουμε!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αυτό



> Είναι αυτή τη στιγμή 200 ναυτικά μίλια από τη Σιγκαπούρη και η Σιγκαπόυρη είναι περίπου 650 μίλια από τη Χο τσι μiνχ  (την παλιά Σαϊγκόν) οπότε με 17 κόμβους έχει περίπου 50 ώρες ταξίδι. Αν δεν σταματήσουν για πετρέλαια στη Σιγκαπούρη την Τετάρτη το πρωί θα είνα Βιετνάμ.


Πρέπει να συμπληρωθεί με αυτό



> +1-2 μέρες ακόμη πάει στο Hi-phong (κοντά στα σύνορα με την Κίνα).


Μια και η έκδοση  Distances Between Ports που έχω δεν έχει το Hi-phong.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αυτό
> 
> 
> Πρέπει να συμπληρωθεί με αυτό
> 
> Μια και η έκδοση Distances Between Ports που έχω δεν έχει το Hi-phong.


 Γράφεται Hai Phong.Το μεγάλο λιμάνι της χώρας κοντά στη πρωτεύουσα Ανόι γνωστό από τους βομβαρδισμούς και τις αεροναρκοθετήσεις που έκαναν οι ΗΠΑ στον πόλεμο του Βιετνάμ.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αυτή την έχει (το γράφει με μια λέξη Haiphong) είναι 802 μίλια από την Χο Τσι Μινχ οπότε δύο μέρες ταξίδι όπως είπε ο καπετάνιος.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Αύριο Σιγκαπούρη και συνεχίζουμε... :Wink:

----------


## sunbird

Tο λισσός εφτασε στόν προορισμό του, υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο ?

----------


## georginio

To πλοίο θα παραμείνει στην Σιγκαπούρη για πάνω από μια βδομάδα καθώς εμφανίστηκε πρόβλημα στις μηχανές. Αποστόλη με μηχανικούς της Ανεκ είναι είδη εκεί

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στις 27-12-2010 που ήταν δεμένο στη ΝΑΥΣΙ. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου (είσαστε και πολλοί) :Wink:  :Very Happy: .


ΛΙΣΣΟΣ 07 27-12-2010.jpg

----------


## georginio

Παντελή είσαι απίστευτος!

----------


## Romilda

8.jpg9.jpg6.jpg4.jpg12.jpgκαλησπερα.
οπως φαινεται δεν σας απασχολει πια το λισσος μιας και δεν εχει να αποφερει τιποτα σε κανεναν(ταξιδια,φωτογραφιες κτλ).
ετσι λοιπον ειπα να ενημερωσω και να ανεβασωκαποιες φωτο που βρηκα στα νεα των βιετναμεζων.σημερα λοιπον εφτασε στο βιετναμ και συγκεκριμενα στο λιμανι C&#225;i L&#226;n οπου αποβιβαστηκαν(στο καλο του βουδα) οι βιετναμεζοι εργατες.
το βαπορι βεβαια ειναι μεσα στην λιγδα οπως φαινεται και στις φωτο αλλα τι να περιμενει κανεις αφου μετεφερε ενα μηνα τωρα τοσα ατομα.

----------


## Romilda

5.jpg3.JPG1.jpg2.jpg7.jpg ακομα 5!

----------


## despo

Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι πως το καράβι είναι μεσα στη σκουριά, λες και μεχρι τωρα δεν πήγαινε για δρομολόγια, αλλά κατ'ευθείαν στα διαλυτήρια !

----------


## Romilda

τελευταιες 2!
και να σκεφτει κανεις πως ουτε το ονομα του καπετανιου δεν αναφερουν!!σε κανενα απο τα site (και ηταν πολλα αυτα που εψαξα) δεν αναφερει ουτε το παραμικρο!!10.jpg11.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ντοκουμεντα που ειναι πολυ δυσκολα να βρεθουν απο τον χρηστη ROMILDA.Λετε να το δουμε ως ξενοδοχειο στην γεννετηρα του που υποφερει?Κοντα ειναι,σχετικα

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Μάθαμε και νέα από το ταλαίπωρο ΛΙΣΣΟΣ!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kapas

> 8.jpg9.jpg6.jpg4.jpg12.jpgκαλησπερα.
> οπως φαινεται δεν σας απασχολει πια το λισσος μιας και δεν εχει να αποφερει τιποτα σε κανεναν(ταξιδια,φωτογραφιες κτλ).
> ετσι λοιπον ειπα να ενημερωσω και να ανεβασωκαποιες φωτο που βρηκα στα νεα των βιετναμεζων.σημερα λοιπον εφτασε στο βιετναμ και συγκεκριμενα στο λιμανι C&#225;i L&#226;n οπου αποβιβαστηκαν(στο καλο του βουδα) οι βιετναμεζοι εργατες.
> το βαπορι βεβαια ειναι μεσα στην λιγδα οπως φαινεται και στις φωτο αλλα τι να περιμενει κανεις αφου μετεφερε ενα μηνα τωρα τοσα ατομα.





> 5.jpg3.JPG1.jpg2.jpg7.jpg ακομα 5!





> τελευταιες 2!
> και να σκεφτει κανεις πως ουτε το ονομα του καπετανιου δεν αναφερουν!!σε κανενα απο τα site (και ηταν πολλα αυτα που εψαξα) δεν αναφερει ουτε το παραμικρο!!10.jpg11.jpg


 ποναει η ψυχη μου που το βλεπω σε αυτη την κατασταση... ο ινδικος το ταλαιπωρισε πολυ... μια φωτο ειναι μεσα στο εκκλησακι που ειναι αδειο πλεον... κριμα...

----------


## theofiloss

Ξερουμε αν εχει μεσα καποιον ελληνα αξιωματικο ή μηχανικο?

----------


## sylver23

Με το πλήρωμά του είναι...

----------


## pantelis2009

Η ΑΝΕΚ πάτησε πόδι και στο Βιετνάμ :Wink: . Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Romilda για τα ωραία σου νέα απο το Λισσός.
Το όνομα του Καπετάνιου κανονικά έπρεπε να το γράψουν γιατί έφερε πίσω στην πατρίδα τους τόσα άτομα. Εκείνο που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι που βγαίνουν απο μιά μικρή σκάλα στα πλάγια του πλοίου. Γιατί;;;;

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Έψαξα λίγο και βρήκα για το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ για τη σημερινή μέρα...
Έχει κι άλλες φωτογραφίες, αλλά δεν μεγενθύνονται...

----------


## Romilda

> Έψαξα λίγο και βρήκα για το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ για τη σημερινή μέρα...
> Έχει κι άλλες φωτογραφίες, αλλά δεν μεγενθύνονται...


ΚΑΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ *ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ* ΔΕΝ ΛΕΕΙ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΥ!!!!ΝΤΡΟΠΗ!!!ΜΟΝΟΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΗΓΑΝ ΣΤΟ ΒΙΕΤΝΑΜ???
ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ ΚΟΥΝΤΟΥΡΗΣ!

----------


## pantelis2009

> στις φωτογραφιες νομιζω φαινεται οτι ειναι πλαγιοδετημενο,οποτε πως θα κατεβαζε τον καταπελτη???


 Δεν νομίζω να είχε πρόβλημα ο Cpt. να το δέσει κανονικά και να κατεβάσει καταπέλτη. Μάλλον το κάνανε έτσι για να κάνουν έλεγχο στους επιβάτες. :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## johny18

Μάθαμε και κάτι για το πλοίο . Τώρα δηλαδή πάει για την τελευταία του κατοικία ;;;  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

[QUOTE=theofiloss;442309]Ξερουμε αν εχει μεσα καποιον ελληνα αξιωματικο ή μηχανικο?[/QUOTE
Φίλε μου, Ελληνική σημαία έχει το βαπόρι...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Δεν νομίζω να είχε πρόβλημα ο Cpt. να το δέσει κανονικά και να κατεβάσει καταπέλτη. Μάλλον το κάνανε έτσι για να κάνουν έλεγχο στους επιβάτες.


Παντελή δες εδώ που έδεσε, για να προσανατολιστείς τα νησάκια στα δεξιά της δορυφορικής φωτογραφίας διακρίνονται στοβάθος μιας από τις φωτογραφίες της Ρομίλντας (όσοι έχουν μικρές οθόνες ίσως χρειαστεί να δούν με μικρότερο ζουμ). Οπότε δεν μπορύσε να πρυμνοδετήσει γιατί και να κατάφερνε να μην πέσει έξω στη μανούβρα όταν πρυμνοδετούσε θα έκλεινε τον δίαυλο. Οπότε πλαγιοδέτησε και βγήκαν από το μπαρκαρίζο.
Το ότι φάινεται ταλαιπωρημένο το βαπόρι έιναι φυσικό αφού ήταν ένα μήνα ή εν πλω ή στη ράδα (χωρίς να υπολογίσουμε τα ταξίδια στη Λιβύη). Στα μπάνκερς κολ στο Κολόμπο και τη Σιγκαπόύρη θα έμεινε στη ράδα να πάρει πετρέλαια όπως γίνεται συνήθως αφού οι ντόκοι είναι για τα βαπόρια που έχουν να κάνουν φορτωεκφόρτωση στο λιμάνι. Οπότε είναι φυσικό να έχει τρεξίματα και σκουριές από τις καδένες.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Παναγιώτη :Wink: . Και μετά λέμε ότι δεν έχουμε και μεις λιμάνια. Αυτά τα λιμάνια είναι μόνο για μαούνες.:roll:

----------


## despo

Εγω πάντως θα πώ ας είναι τυχερό να γυρίσει το καράβι πίσω και οι σκουριές φεύγουν πολυ γρήγορα.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Εγω πάντως θα πώ ας είναι τυχερό να γυρίσει το καράβι πίσω και οι σκουριές φεύγουν πολυ γρήγορα.


 Να γυρίσει πίσω?? Αφού πάει για παλιοσίδερα [δυστυχώς]:roll:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Απιθανα ευρηματα απο τον αθορυβο χρηστη Romilda. Πραγματικα αυτα ειναι ντοκουμεντα!!! Να σας πω την αληθεια βλεποντας το γερασμενο και ιδιομορφο παρουσιαστικο του Λισσος μου ταιριαζει αισθητικα σε τετοιου ειδους μερη. Μια διαισθηση μου λεει οτι δεν θα παει στους διαλυτηριους... Το βλεπω να κανει ειτε ακτοπλοιακα ταξιδια, ειτε κρουαζιερες (οπως ο Αδωνης), ειτε να γινει ξενοδοχειο.

----------


## Leo

Καλό είναι να νοσταλγείτε να όνειροπολείτε να γράφετε σενάρια, αλλά θα πρέπει να βάλουμε στο μυαλό μας ότι καποιες κινήσεις γίνονται με σκοπό και δεν είναι τυχαίες. Αυτή ήταν η χρυσή ευκαιρία για την ΑΝΕΚ, να στείλει το καράβι σε μια γειτονιά που θα μπορεί να το ξεφορτωθεί εύκολα με δυό τρόπους. Πώληση για να συνεχίσει να ταξιδεύει, η για διάλυση. Συνεπώς το σενάριο να γυρίσει πίσω δεν έχει καμιά λογική. Αν επρόκειτο να γυρίσει το όποιο πλοίο πίσω θα έστελνε ένα μεγαλύετρο και γήγορο να κάνει την δουλειά της χωρίς προβλήματα, πονοκεφάλους και δυσκολίες που έχει ένα γερασμένο πλοίο. Καλό είναι λοιπόν το συναίσθημα αλλά κάπου τελειώνει, όπως όλα άλλοστε σ αυτή την ζωή.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Λισσός μπαίνοντας στη Σούδα αγέροχο στις 16/08/2007. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη στούς πάρα πολλούς φίλους του :Razz: .


ΚΡΗΤΗ 08 - ΚΑΛΑΜΙ -  LISSOS.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Ευχαριστουμε φιλε Παντελη !!!! Υπεροχη φοτο με υπεροχο τοπιο !!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Καλό είναι να νοσταλγείτε να όνειροπολείτε να γράφετε σενάρια, αλλά θα πρέπει να βάλουμε στο μυαλό μας ότι καποιες κινήσεις γίνονται με σκοπό και δεν είναι τυχαίες. Αυτή ήταν η χρυσή ευκαιρία για την ΑΝΕΚ, να στείλει το καράβι σε μια γειτονιά που θα μπορεί να το ξεφορτωθεί εύκολα με δυό τρόπους. Πώληση για να συνεχίσει να ταξιδεύει, η για διάλυση. Συνεπώς το σενάριο να γυρίσει πίσω δεν έχει καμιά λογική. Αν επρόκειτο να γυρίσει το όποιο πλοίο πίσω θα έστελνε ένα μεγαλύετρο και γήγορο να κάνει την δουλειά της χωρίς προβλήματα, πονοκεφάλους και δυσκολίες που έχει ένα γερασμένο πλοίο. Καλό είναι λοιπόν το συναίσθημα αλλά κάπου τελειώνει, όπως όλα άλλοστε σ αυτή την ζωή.


Καπτεν δεν ξερω αν στο παραπανω μηνυμα απευθυνεσαι και σε μενα αλλα εγω εγραψα το παρακατω...




> ...Να σας πω την αληθεια βλεποντας το γερασμενο και ιδιομορφο παρουσιαστικο του Λισσος *μου ταιριαζει αισθητικα σε τετοιου ειδους μερη.*  Μια διαισθηση μου λεει οτι δεν θα παει στους διαλυτηριους... Το βλεπω  να κανει ειτε ακτοπλοιακα ταξιδια, ειτε κρουαζιερες (οπως ο Αδωνης),  ειτε να γινει ξενοδοχειο...



...εννοωντας οτι αυτες τις δραστηριοτητες θα τις κανει σε καποια απο τις εκει χωρες, οχι σε μας. Πιστευω, οπως και εσυ, οτι η ΑΝΕΚ το εστειλε εκει μηπως και τσιμπησει κανεναν αγοραστη ο οποιος δεν θα ειναι απαραιτητα διαλυτης...

----------


## Leo

Όχι δεν απευθυνόμουν σε σένα Captain_Nionios, απλά σχολίασα την άποψη του να γυρίσει πίσω, που εξέφρασε ο φίλος despo και είπα την δική μου απόψη. Είναι ευνόητο ότι υπάρχει εκδοχή, απ' όσο μπορώ να γνωρίζω, αν πουληθεί για να συνεχίσει να ταξιδεύει να κυκλοφορήσει στις εκεί χώρες.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Αν "τσιμπήσει" κάποιος στα νότια της Ινδίας που το ζαχαρώνει, ίσως πάρει μιά μικρή παράραση ζωής γιατί το βαπόρι έχει προβλήματα και δεν πρέπει να μας παρασύρει το συναίσθημα.

----------


## alonso

οτι και να λεμε ,οτι και να υποθετουμε,το θεμα ειναι πως το καραβακι εχει παρει τον δρομο του...Δυστηχως η μοιρα του καθε πλοιου οταν χτιζεται ειναι γνωστη.Οποτε μαλλον εχει ερθει και η ωρα για το αγαπημενο σε πολλους και μισητο σε αλλους τοσους L15505...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Νωρίτερα βρήκα αυτό... http://www.lesvosnews.gr/?p=9448
Sorry αν το έχει δημοσιεύσει άλλο μέλος...):roll:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Αγαπημένο και πολύ μάλιστα και αυτό άσχετα από την υπερκατασκευή που "κρεμόταν" έξω από τη πρύμη.Όσο γιά τη μοίρα των περισσοτέρων βαποριών,στο διαλυτήριο είναι το φυσιολογικό τέλος.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Νωρίτερα βρήκα αυτό... http://www.lesvosnews.gr/?p=9448
> Sorry αν το έχει δημοσιεύσει άλλο μέλος...):roll:


 Αυτή ,γιά γυναίκα πρόκειται, είναι άσχετη και αυτά που γράφει γιά το Λισσάκι είναι τουλάχιστον βλακείες.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Γυναίκες... Τι να πεις??:roll:

και φωτογραφίες από το ΛΙΣΣΌΣ που αποβίβασε τους Βιετναμέζους!

http://www.baoquangninh.com.vn/?lang...&CatID=22&MN=2


http://baoquangninh.com.vn/?lang=V&f...CatID=36&MN=36

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτη η Καλλη κυρια γιατι δεν εκανε και την ιδια ερωτηση για τα περηφανα γερασμενα Σαπφω, Αλκαιος και Αγιος ραφαηλ?

----------


## sylver23

Δηλαδή ανάμεσα σε αποδρομολόγηση και διάλυση τί θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει σύμφωνα με την λογική (??) της δημοσιογράφου (??)?
Εχω αρχίσει και προτιμώ τα αδιάφορα  ρεπορτάζ με γουρουνάκια που βουτάν σε πισίνες κτλ από κάτι τέτοιες ηλιθιότητες..

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Akis Dionisis για τις υπέροχες φωτο απο το Λισσός. Καιρό πρέπει να είχε να δεί τόσο κόσμο :Wink: .

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Το ξανάπιασε και πάλι το AIS... :Cool: 
LISSOUMPA-SINGAPOURE.JPG

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αγκυροβόλησε σήμερα στις 2:00 ώρα Ελλάδας (11:00 UTC, 7:00 Σιγκαπούρης) στη ράδα AEBC για να πάρει πετρέλαια (όπως μαρτυρούν τα αρχικά του ονόματος της ράδας, AEBC Anchorage Eastern Bunkering C).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αγκυροβόλησε σήμερα στις 2:00 ώρα Ελλάδας (11:00 UTC, 7:00 Σιγκαπούρης) στη ράδα AEBC για να πάρει πετρέλαια (όπως μαρτυρούν τα αρχικά του ονόματος της ράδας, AEBC Anchorage Eastern Bunkering C).


 Πετρέλαια μέχρι το κολαστήριο των καραβιών,το Αλάνγκ δηλαδή.Πέφτει η αυλαία γιά το Λισσάκι...

----------


## Fido

Αναχώρησε το Λισσάκι, για που άγνωστο...μένει να δούμε αν όντως πάει κατα Ινδία μεριά... :Sad:

----------


## Leo

Ναι η πληροφορία είναι έγκυρη. Τελευταίος προορισμός είναι τον Αλάνγκ της Ινδίας, όπως προανέφεραν οι φίλοι στην προηγούμνη σελίδα.

----------


## kapas

επειδη ειναι εκτος εμβελειας πειτε μου λιγο και εμενα που φαινετε αυτο... οχι οτι σας αμφισβητω, απλα να ξερω...

----------


## Rocinante

Νομιζω οτι η επομενη σταση ειναι η Σρι Λανκα στις 13-4.

----------


## Leo

Πέρασε από την Σιγκαπούρη το πρωί, πήρε πετρέλαια και συνεχίζει τώρα προς την Ινδία μέσω του Μαλάκα Στρέϊτ. Θα το δεις αργότερα το βράδυ. Η περιοχή παρόλο που είναι πλήρως καλυμμένη από το ais, αυτό εμφανίζεται άσχετες ώρες για ένα διάστημα και μετά κόβεται για ένα άλλο μικρό η μεγάλο διάστημα πάλι. Αυτό προφανώς για λόγους ασφάλειας επειδή στη παριοχή έχει Πειρατείες.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Να μάθουμε ότι στο ΛΙΣΣΌΣ εισέβαλαν πειρατές και τι στο κόσμο!!!

----------


## Leo

Οι πειρατές ¶κη ξέρουνε που πάνε, δεν πάνε σε περιπτώσεις σαν του Λισσός, γιατί απλά δεν έχει ψωμί... πάνε εκεί που το αντικείμενο έχει "φουσκωτή πορτοφόλα"... :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Να σημειωσουμε οτι πλοιαρχος στο τελευταιο αυτο ταξιδι του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ, ειναι ο Αποστολος Κουντουρης

----------


## Leo

> επειδη ειναι εκτος εμβελειας πειτε μου λιγο και εμενα που φαινετε αυτο... οχι οτι σας αμφισβητω, απλα να ξερω...



Εδώ βρίσκεται το πλοίο αυτή την ώρα, ελπίζω να το παρακολουθείς ....

Lissos_malacca_str8.png

----------


## konigi

To AIS του πάντως εκει!! SINGAPORE!!
Για να μας θυμήζει το λιμάνι περάτωσης της τελευταίας του αποστολης.
ΑΘΑΝΑΤΟ ΣΤΙΣ ΚΑΡΔΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΑΣ!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως είδαμε τέσσερις σελίδες πιο πίσω το τελευταίο του δρομολόγιο ήταν μεχρι το λιμάνι Cai Lan του Βιετνάμ.




> Νομιζω οτι η επομενη σταση ειναι η Σρι Λανκα στις 13-4.


Έτσι πρέπει να είναι αφού είναι τέσσερα μερόνυχτα ταξίδι (1581 ναυτικά μίλια) από τη Σιγκαπούρη στο Κολόμπο όπου μάλλον θα πάρουν πετρέλαια και από εκεί είναι περίπου τρεις μέρες ταξίδι μέχρι την Αλάνγκ

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε άλλη μια φωτο τραβηγμένη απο το Καλάμι στις 16/08/2007. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Razz: .


ΚΡΗΤΗ 09 - ΚΑΛΑΜΙ - LISSOS.jpg

----------


## Chris_Chania

Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία. Το Καλάμι είναι ένα αγαπημένο σημείο για φωτογραφίσεις, συνδυάζει την ομορφιά της Κρήτης με τα βαπόρια που αγαπάμε (και θα μας λείψουν, όπως το Λισσός...).




> Ας δούμε άλλη μια φωτο τραβηγμένη απο το Καλάμι στις 16/08/2007.
> Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> 
> ΚΡΗΤΗ 09 - ΚΑΛΑΜΙ - LISSOS.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ένα από τα καράβια, που σίγουρα θα μείνει για πάντα στο μυαλό μας... :Cool: 
Για όλους τους φίλους του.....
DSC01331(2).JPG

----------


## Leo

Το πλοίο αύριο θα προσεγγίσει στην Βομβάη (Mumbai) για εφόδια (λίγα στόρια και για τις ανάγκες του Πάσχα). Αμέσως μετά θα φύγει για Alang (10 ώρες ταξίδι), όπου θα αγκυροβολήσει περιμένοντας σειρά προσγιάλωσης (beaching). Αυτή αναμένεται προς το τέλος του πρώτου δεκαημέρου του Μαΐου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το πλοίο αύριο θα προσεγγίσει στην Βομβάη (Mumbai) για εφόδια (λίγα στόρια και για τις ανάγκες του Πάσχα). Αμέσως μετά θα φύγει για Alang (10 ώρες ταξίδι), όπου θα αγκυροβολήσει περιμένοντας σειρά προσγιάλωσης (beaching). Αυτή αναμένεται προς το τέλος του πρώτου δεκαημέρου του Μαΐου.


 Έχει μειωμένη σύνθεση πληρώματος τώρα; Μήπως μετά το Βιετνάμ και ιδιαίτερα από Σιγκαπούρη (που είναι πιό εύκολα) έφυγε κόσμος και πάει σαν φορτηγό;
Να τους ευχηθούμε καλό Πάσχα και καλή επάνοδο στη πατρίδα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Leo έχεις επαφή με τον (Α) ;; είναι μέσα, έτσι δεν είναι;; ¶ρα άλλο ένα πλοίο που άφησε εποχή στις Ελληνικές θάλασσες πλησιάζει στο τέλος του. Λυπηρό γιατί πολλά πλοία τον τελευταίο καιρό, έφυγαν για scrap, δεν αντικαταστάθηκαν με νέα και πολλοί ναυτικοί μας έχουν μείνει χωρίς δουλειά.
Εύχομαι και γω καλό Πάσχα σε όλο το πλήρωμα του Λισσός και καλή επάνοδο στην Πατρίδα. :Wink:

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Φίλε Leo έχεις επαφή με τον (Α) ;; είναι μέσα, έτσι δεν είναι;; ¶ρα άλλο ένα πλοίο που άφησε εποχή στις Ελληνικές θάλασσες πλησιάζει στο τέλος του. Λυπηρό γιατί πολλά πλοία τον τελευταίο καιρό, έφυγαν για scrap, δεν αντικαταστάθηκαν με νέα και πολλοί ναυτικοί μας έχουν μείνει χωρίς δουλειά.
> Εύχομαι και γω καλό Πάσχα σε όλο το πλήρωμα του Λισσός και καλή επάνοδο στην Πατρίδα.



Φίλε Παντελή εστίασες ακριβώς στο πρόβλημα! Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι το ότι ένα πλοίο φεύγει για παλιοσίδερα!Αυτό είναι φυσικό συνεπακόλουθο. Το πρόβλημα είναι το ότι δεν αντικαθιστόνται με άλλα καινούργια ή second hand vessels (που λένε κ στο χωριό μου :Very Happy: )...

----------


## samurai

Δυστυχώς, η κακή οικονομική κατάσταση των εταιρειών, αποτελεί τροχοπέδη σε μια τέτοια προοπτική φίλε Bulkerman. Οι εταιρείες έχουν μπει μέσα περισσότερο απο 260 εκατ. €, με αποτέλεσμα η οποιαδήποτε αγορά να καθίσταται απαγορευτική :Sad:

----------


## panthiras1

Το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ έχει αντικατασταθεί απο το ΕΛΥΡΟΣ

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πάσχα στη ράδα θα κάνουν ...και τι ράδα στην Αλάγκ. Πρέπει να ξεμπαρκάρισε στη Σιγκαπούρη το πλήρωμα που δεν χρειάζεται πιά αφού δεν έχει πια επιβάτες.

----------


## Romilda

> Να σημειωσουμε οτι πλοιαρχος στο τελευταιο αυτο ταξιδι του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ, ειναι ο Αποστολος Κουντουρης


αγαπητε ben bruce το εχουμε αναφερει αυτο.
μαλιστα απο τα 28 μελη του πληρωματος που βρισκονται πλεον στο πλοιο  ελαχιστοι ειναι που εχουν ξανακανει στο πλοιο.τουλαχιστον απο θεμα  γεφυρας μονο ο αποστολος εχει ξανακανει εκει(και ειναι της ανεκ). 
το πλοιο σημερα εκτακτως σταματησε στην βομβαη για πετρελαια και νερο  μιας που ακομα δεν ξερουν εαν θα κατσουν στο αγκυροβολιο του alang  μεχρι της 6 μαιου ή θα το βγαλουν αμεσως.αυριο το πρωι φτανουν..ολοι  ευχονται να κανουν πασχα με τις οικογενειες τους αλλα δυστυχως ακομα δεν  ξερουν τιποτα παραπανω.

----------


## panthiras1

Ξέρει κάποιος που βρίσκεται το πλοίο;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_F/B Λισσος...σε διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ της Α.Ν.Ε.Κ.  LINES_ 
Lissos.jpg
Lissos_1.jpg

----------


## Romilda

> Ξέρει κάποιος που βρίσκεται το πλοίο;


 ειναι στην εξω ραδα της βομβαης και τους κανει παρεα το ocean life..τωρα για το ποτε θα γυρισουν μονο ο θεος ξερει..δυστυχως τους εχουν ολοι ξεγραμμενους ή ξεχασμενους,οτι θελετε διαλεγετε...πραγματικα λυπαμαι πολυ..ουτε τα ζωα δεν αφηνεις στο ελεος τους.... :Sad:  :Confused:  :Mad:

----------


## panthiras1

```
Απο
Romilda: ειναι στην εξω ραδα της βομβαης και τους κανει παρεα το ocean life..
```

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## opelmanos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSboEHtcvOM
Ένα ιδιαίτερα συγκινητικό βίντεο που βρήκα όταν το πλοίο άφησε τα μισα μέλη του πληρώματος και συνέχισε για το ΑΛΑΝΚ :Sour:

----------


## Georgecz3

Το Λισσος ξεκουραζεται στον Πειραια , λιγο μετα την αφιξη του απο την Χιο
DSCN0816_01.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Λισσός όταν έμπαινε αγέροχο στη Σούδα τον Αύγουστο του 2007, φωτογραφημένο απο το Καλάμι.

ΚΡΗΤΗ 08 - ΚΑΛΑΜΙ -  LISSOS.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Κάποτε στη Θεσσαλονίκη οπου το γνώρισα αυτό και το πλήρωμά του...
242859_169295216463532_6030340_o.jpg312134_224044594321927_1354189330_n.jpg298850_224792517580468_413736465_n.jpg 189502_156055724454148_1028577_n.jpg293560_224792284247158_1458451317_n.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

L15505 το 2006 πρωινη αναχωρηση για χανια

hamanatsu (33).jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

4η Ιουλίου 2008 πρώτη άφιξη στη Μυτιλήνη.
DSCN2644.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

LISSOS στην Λημνο το καλοκαιρι του 2010

IMG_1250.jpg

----------


## lissos

Σε μία άκυρη λέξη στο γκούκλι, βρήκα εντελώς τυχαία από το Έθνος την παρακάτω φώτο.
Μία ομορφιά η L155ARA!  :Applouse: 

909.jpg

----------


## SAPPHO

Λισσός στη Χίο!  :Fat: 

DSC01311.jpgDSC01318.jpgDSC01331.jpgDSC01334.jpg

----------


## zozef

> LISSOS στην Λημνο το καλοκαιρι του 2010
> 
> IMG_1250.jpg


Πολυ ωραιο καδρερισμα,δυνατη φωτογραφια!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nickosps

Ferry Hamanasu:
2007_04_27.jpg
Πηγή: http://teikisen.cocolog-nifty.com/

----------


## Apostolos

Όταν φίλε σ αφήσαμε μόνο σ αυτήν την άσχημη παραλία φάνταζες τόσο λυπημένος....

lissos.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Όταν φίλε σ αφήσαμε μόνο σ αυτήν την άσχημη παραλία φάνταζες τόσο λυπημένος....
> 
> lissos.jpg


Aυτο ηταν ενα βαπορι για να το κλαψεις.Ουτε το πιο ομορφο, ουτε το πιο γρηγορο, ουτε το πιο καλοταξιδο, καθολου μανουβρατζιδικο αλλα τεραστιο και πολυτελες που σου εδινε μια αισθηση οτι ησουν στην κιβωτο του Νωε.Ηρωποιηθηκε τα τελευταια χρονια απο τα παιδια που το κουμανταριζαν και το αγαπησαν ισως οπως κανεις και αυτην την αγαπη την σεβαστηκε και ο κοσμος και την αναγνωρισε

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ακόμα και τώρα, η απουσία του είναι αισθητή και όχι μόνο... 
Ας πρόσεχαν καλύτερα αυτοί που το κατηγορούσαν... 
Τη δουλειά του την έκανε με το παραπάνω και είχε πολλά ψωμιά ακόμα αυτό το πλοίο, έναντι κάποιων άλλων που κυκλοφορούνε ακόμα...!!!
219415_167047173355003_4961025_o.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Λίγα δευτερόλεπτα αφου η κουρασμένη πλώρη ακούμπησε στην παραλία του Alang...
lissos alang.jpg

----------


## kalypso

καλη Κυριακή σε όλους....!
P7190011.jpg

----------


## Takerman

Ας το ξαναθυμηθούμε γιατί "αράχνιασε" το θέμα του.

lissos 2004.jpg lissos plori 2000.jpg
Photos: Robert Brink

ΥΓ: Ψάχνοντας να βρω κάτι για το πλοίο, έπεσα σε ένα δημοσίευμα της Mitsubishi. Κατασκεύασε το 2004 το συνονόματο του Λισσός, το Hamanasu.
Εντυπωσιακές προδιαγραφές και αποδόσεις. Εφάρμοσε σε παγκόσμια πρώτη ένα νέο σύστημα πρόωσης. Αξίζει τον κόπο να ρίξετε μια ματιά στα Link από κάτω. 
Και που ξέρετε.... Μπορεί άμα παλιώσει να το δούμε στα νερά μας.

http://www.mhi-global.com/discover/g...ure/no168.html

http://www.google.gr/url?sa=t&rct=j&...,d.Yms&cad=rja

Μια γεύση από το πλοίο και τις προπέλες του. (Στο οποίο πλοίο δε βλέπω σωστικά.)
Ferry_Hamanasu.jpg CRP propulsion system.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Κανένα Ιαπωνικο δεν έχει σωστικές λέμβους. Ειναι όπως τα δικά μας εσωτερικών πλόων κατηγορίας Β (BS Naxos, Paros, Ithaki, N. Μυκονος κλπ). Φυσικά όμως έχουν όλα τα υπόλοιπά σωστικά μέσα...

----------


## aegina

Βλέποντας την μια φωτογραφια βλεπω δυο ΑΖΙΠΟΝΤ της γνωστης εταιριας ( ευρωπαικη )  το κοστος μιας τετειας κατασκευης οι ευρωπαιοι δεν εχουν βαλει σε φερρυ .Βεβαια υπαρχει κερδος στο γκαραζ μεγαλυτεροι χωροι λιγοτερη καταναλωση και απιστευτες  ικανοτητες ελιγμων μεγαλες ταχυτητες .

----------


## Apostolos

Είναι της ABB και δεν τα βάζουν σε ευρωπαϊκά λόγω οτι πιάνει πολύ χώρο πρύμα στο γκαράζ με αποτέλεσμα να μειώνει πολύ το ύψος του γκαράζ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ψάχνοντας να βρω κάτι για το πλοίο, έπεσα σε ένα δημοσίευμα της Mitsubishi. Κατασκεύασε το 2004 το συνονόματο του Λισσός, το Hamanasu.
> Εντυπωσιακές προδιαγραφές και αποδόσεις.  Αξίζει τον κόπο να ρίξετε μια ματιά στα Link από κάτω. 
> Και που ξέρετε.... Μπορεί άμα παλιώσει να το δούμε στα νερά μας.
> 
> http://www.mhi-global.com/discover/g...ure/no168.html
> 
> 
> 
> Μια γεύση από το πλοίο  (Στο οποίο πλοίο δε βλέπω σωστικά.)
> Ferry_Hamanasu.jpg


 Όταν είναι να το πουλήσουν,ελπίζουμε να έχει περάσει η κρίση.Τα τελευταία χρόνια χάσαμε αξιόλογα γιαπωνέζικα βαπόρια που κατέληξαν αλλού.

Πιό πολύ στο site μ'αρέσει το υπερωκεάνιο ΑSAMA MARU κ δεν ήταν κρουαζιερόπλοιο όπως γράφουν.

Τα γιαπωνέζικα εσωτερικών πλόων ανέκαθεν δεν είχαν σωστικές λέμβους

----------


## Apostolos

Με λίγο ψάξιμο και λίγο μάζεμα (ξανα) έφτιαξα το θέμα των υπέροχων Akashia & Hamanasu που είχε γίνει σούπα στο θέμα των Ιαπωνικών

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Με λίγο ψάξιμο και λίγο μάζεμα (ξανα) έφτιαξα το θέμα των υπέροχων Akashia & Hamanasu που είχε γίνει σούπα στο θέμα των Ιαπωνικών


Aυτός είσαι! :Fat:  :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στις 28-02-2011 φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα, ενώ οι μηχανές του έχουν μπει μπροστά για το μεγάλο του ταξίδι. 
Για τον Apostolos και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

ΛΙΣΣΟΣ 15 28-02-2011.jpg

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

Τελευταίός καπετάνιος της αποστολής στο βιετνάμ και που το παρέδωσε για σκράπ ποιος ήταν?Στον εφοπλιστή δεν τον αναφέρει πουθενά ..γνωρίζει κανείς.?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ο καπτα Αποστολος Κουντουρης ηταν ο πλοιαρχος του τελευταιου ταξιδιου

----------


## despo

l 001a.jpgl 001b.jpg
2 φορές και μάλιστα στα τελευταία του ταξείδεψα μαζι του και οι εντυπώσεις μου ηταν πολύ καλές. Δεν είχε αφεθεί στην τύχη του, αφου πρόλαβε πριν αρχίσει η κατρακύλα της εταιρείας του. Ας το θυμηθούμε στην αναχώρηση απο τη Μυτιλήνη, λίγο πριν σταματήσει για πάντα τα δρομολόγιά του.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> l 001a.jpgl 001b.jpg
> 2 φορές και μάλιστα στα τελευταία του ταξείδεψα μαζι του και οι εντυπώσεις μου ηταν πολύ καλές. Δεν είχε αφεθεί στην τύχη του, αφου πρόλαβε πριν αρχίσει η κατρακύλα της εταιρείας του. Ας το θυμηθούμε στην αναχώρηση απο τη Μυτιλήνη, λίγο πριν σταματήσει για πάντα τα δρομολόγιά του.



Eιχα παει ενα round trip περιπου μια εβδομαδα πριν σταματησει και εγω την ιδια αποψη με εσενα εχω φιλε despo....

Eνα βαπορι που συστηθηκαμε  τον Ιανουαριο του 1996 σε ενα ταξιδι εππιστροφης απο Σουδα μετα απο απαγορευτικο....οσο το εβλαπα απο εξω δεν με κερδιζε αλλα οταν μπηκα μεσα και περπατησα τα αχανη του σαλονια καταστρωματα και περατζαδες εγινε συμπαθες και λατρευτηκε στα στερνα του με τα ακρως καραβολατρικα κολπα που δεν ειχαμε μαθει να βλεπουμε

----------


## despo

> Eιχα παει ενα round trip περιπου μια εβδομαδα πριν σταματησει και εγω την ιδια αποψη με εσενα εχω φιλε despo....
> 
> Eνα βαπορι που συστηθηκαμε  τον Ιανουαριο του 1996 σε ενα ταξιδι εππιστροφης απο Σουδα μετα απο απαγορευτικο....οσο το εβλαπα απο εξω δεν με κερδιζε αλλα οταν μπηκα μεσα και περπατησα τα αχανη του σαλονια καταστρωματα και περατζαδες εγινε συμπαθες και λατρευτηκε στα στερνα του με τα ακρως καραβολατρικα κολπα που δεν ειχαμε μαθει να βλεπουμε


Σωστά εξωτερικά δεν μπορούσες να το συμπαθήσεις. Αλλά εσωτερικά φίλε Ben Bruce με τους τεράστιους χώρους, το επάνω σαλόνι θα μου μείνει αξέχαστο, οπως και οι τεράστιοι εξωτερικοί χώροι.

----------


## lissos

Μα... γίνεται να μην λατρέψεις το εξωτερικό του;
  Λατρεμένο μου Λισσάκι! :Love Heart:  :Love Heart:  Πόσο μου έχει λείψει το ταξίδεμά σου.

  Κανένα δεν μπορεί να συγκριθεί μαζί σου! :Tears Of Joy: 

(Πριν 10 χρόνια... από το μπαούλο*)

l1550s34.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Και μία φωτογραφία από Θεσσαλονίκη, όσο βλέπαμε κανένα επιβατικό καράβι εδώ πάνω. 
Τώρα ΤΙΠΟΤΑ !!! Μας έχουν αφοδευμένους...
218900_167044193355301_4716558_o (Αντιγραφή) - anev.jpg

----------


## renetoes

Τη Δευτέρα του Αγίου Πνευματος το 2004, καταφθάνει το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ από τα Χανιά.

img147.jpg

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

> Τη Δευτέρα του Αγίου Πνευματος το 2004, καταφθάνει το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ από τα Χανιά.
> 
> img147.jpg


Σε πιο λιμανι καταπλεει?Επειδη γραφεις οτι προερχεται απο Χανια.

----------


## renetoes

Κατάπλους στο λιμάνι της Πάρου.

----------


## renetoes

Κατάπλους τη Δευτέρα του Αγίου Πνεύματος, το 1998, στη Σίφνο. Εντυπωσιάζει σε κάποια φωτογραφία το πόσο κοντά στην παραλία έφτασε το πλοίο, με τη σκιά της πλώρης να είναι πολύ εμφανής στη στεριά...

img133.jpgimg138.jpg

img134.jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

Πολυ όμορφες και σπάνιες. Ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## renetoes

> Πολυ όμορφες και σπάνιες. Ευχαριστούμε!


Χαρά μου που μοιράζομαι τις φωτογραφίες μαζί σας.

----------


## renetoes

Το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στη Σίφνο, σε μια εκδρομή από τα Χανιά.

img173.jpg

----------


## renetoes

Συναντώντας το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ (που κατέβαινε προς Πάτρα) τον Ιούνιο του 1990, ανοιχτά των ακτών της Αλβανίας, από τη γέφυρα του ΛΑΤΩ. Ο φίλος καπετάν Γιάννης Δοκιανάκης (πρώτος πλοίαρχος  του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ και μετέπειτα των ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ για 4 χρόνια, ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ, ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ, ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΛΑΣ) δέχθηκε να μας πλησιάσει (μετά από αίτημά μου στο VHF)  για ιδωθούμε από κοντά...  Πλοίαρχος στο ΛΑΤΩ ήταν ο αείμνηστος καπετάν Λευτέρης Δημοτάκης, τελευταίος πλοίαρχος του ΚΥΔΩΝΑ.. 


img176.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σπανιοτατη φωτο καθως το Λισσος με τον καταπελτη στην παντα και το ζωναρι ασπρο ηταν ετσι για πολυ λιγα χρονια.Ετσι το πρωτογνωρισα  και εγω στην Πατρα ενα βραδυ του 1992

----------


## express adonis

> Συναντώντας το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ (που κατέβαινε προς Πάτρα) τον Ιούνιο του 1990, ανοιχτά των ακτών της Αλβανίας, από τη γέφυρα του ΛΑΤΩ. Ο φίλος καπετάν Γιάννης Δοκιανάκης (πρώτος πλοίαρχος  του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ και μετέπειτα των ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ για 4 χρόνια, ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ, ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ, ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΛΑΣ) δέχθηκε να μας πλησιάσει (μετά από αίτημά μου στο VHF)  για ιδωθούμε από κοντά...  Πλοίαρχος στο ΛΑΤΩ ήταν ο αείμνηστος καπετάν Λευτέρης Δημοτάκης, τελευταίος πλοίαρχος του ΚΥΔΩΝΑ.. 
> 
> 
> img176.jpg


καλα φοβερη φωτο......τι δρομολογια εκανε τοτε για τεργεστη η ανκονα??

----------


## pantelis2009

Απίθανη φωτο φίλε renetoes. Συνέχισε να μας ξαφνιάζεις με το υπέροχο αρχείο σου.

----------


## Ellinis

> καλα φοβερη φωτο......τι δρομολογια εκανε τοτε για τεργεστη η ανκονα??


Ανκώνα πήγαινε εναλλάξ με το ΛΑΤΩ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Και ηταν τα πιο πολυτελη και μεγαλα βαπορια της γραμμης

----------


## renetoes

> Και ηταν τα πιο πολυτελη και μεγαλα βαπορια της γραμμης


Το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ "υπέφερε" για ένα μικρό διάστημα, στο ξεκίνημά του το 1989, όταν έφτανε την ιδια ώρα στην Κέρκυρα ή την Ηγουμενίτσα με το ΦΑΙΔΡΑ. Οι φίλοι μου στο ΦΑΙΔΡΑ, που ήταν προφανώς πιό μαιτζέβελο, έφτασαν στο σημείο να οδηγήσουν το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ακόμα και σε πρόσκρουση στις προβλήτες με τα όσαα του έκαναν πάνω στη μανούβρα. Ευτυχώς που συνετίστηκαν αργότερα, και οι 2 πλοίαρχοι (που ξεκίνησαν από ύπαρχοι στην ΑΝΕΚ) συνυπήρξαν πολλά χρόνια μετά στην ίδια εταιρεία, πλοιαρχώντας τα 2 πρώτα "Παλάτια".

ΥΣ
Ακουγόντουσαν "ωραία λογια" στο VHF οσάκις στρίμωχναν το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ. Τι θυμάμαι και εγώ τώρα...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ενταξη ειναι γνωστο δεν ηταν το δυνατο σημειο του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ η μανουβρα....ομως απο την στιγμη που στον μακρυ διαδρομο σου επαιρναν το εισητηριο αρχιζε μια κρουαζιερα ανξαρτητως θεσεως...εχουν συζητηθει αυτα σε παλια ποστ

----------


## renetoes

> Ενταξη ειναι γνωστο δεν ηταν το δυνατο σημειο του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ η μανουβρα....ομως απο την στιγμη που στον μακρυ διαδρομο σου επαιρναν το εισητηριο αρχιζε μια κρουαζιερα ανξαρτητως θεσεως...εχουν συζητηθει αυτα σε παλια ποστ


Και βέβαια, έτσι ήταν! Από το γκαράζ και πάνω φτιάχτηκε/διακοσμήθηκε με βάση μελέτες Δανών διακοσμητών, ενώ το ΛΑΤΩ απλά φτιάχτηκαν ήδη υπάρχοντες (ως επί το πλείστον) χώροι.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Στο ΛΙΣΣΟΣ η ολη μετασκευη ηταν του δενεζικο γραφειου  knud e hansen πολυ ξακουστο αφου εχει σχεδιασει παρα πολλα κι γνωστα πλοια μεταξυ αυτων ολα τα οριτζιναλ σουπερφασκ καθως και τα bs delos /patmos ,τωρα στα εσωτερικα πιθανολογω οτι μπορει να συνεργαστηκε και γραφειο στην ελλαδα που μαλλον ηταν του εξαιρετικου και πρωτοπορου Παρασχου Καραβατακη που ειχε κανει το Λατω την ιδια περιοδο

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΛΙΣΣΟΣ   Σούδα.jpgAπό το shipspotting φωτό του αλησμόνητου φίλου Εmmpapad στις 4-5-97.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να προσθέσω ότι η φωτό του emmpapad είναι από την Σούδα, μπροστά στην πλώρη του _ΛΙΣΣΟΣ_ δε, διακρίνεται ελάχιστα και το ανοικτού τύπου ΔΑΣΚΑΛΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Να προσθέσω ότι η φωτό του emmpapad είναι από την Σούδα, μπροστά στην πλώρη του _ΛΙΣΣΟΣ_ δε, διακρίνεται ελάχιστα και το ανοικτού τύπου ΔΑΣΚΑΛΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ.


Αγαπητέ το γράφει ότι είναι στη Σούδα. :Fat:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ζητώ ταπεινά συγγνώμη, έχετε δίκιο, το γράφει το όνομα του αρχείου της φωτογραφίας. Απλά δεν διαβάζω ποτέ την ονομασία των αρχείων που ανεβαίνουν αλλά τα ποστ που τα περιγράφουν, γι αυτό και το έγραψα.

----------


## Apostolos

> τωρα στα εσωτερικα πιθανολογω οτι μπορει να συνεργαστηκε και γραφειο στην ελλαδα που μαλλον ηταν του εξαιρετικου και πρωτοπορου Παρασχου Καραβατακη που ειχε κανει το Λατω την ιδια περιοδο


Ναυπηγός του στην Ελλάδα ήταν κάποιος Καράμπελας ο οποίος μια μέρα τα άκουσε καλά για το αποτέλεσμα της πρύμης απο την "Romilda"!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Kανενας καραμπελας Αποστολε αλλα μονο knud e hansen

http://www.knudehansen.com/news/knud...f-ship-design/

σελις 4 δεξια στηλη.....και εγω εχω ακουσει διαφορα ομως η αληθεια ειναι μια

----------


## renetoes

> Kανενας καραμπελας Αποστολε αλλα μονο knud e hansen
> 
> http://www.knudehansen.com/news/knud...f-ship-design/
> 
> σελις 4 δεξια στηλη.....και εγω εχω ακουσει διαφορα ομως η αληθεια ειναι μια


...Και όμως, ήταν ο Κώστας ο Καράμπελας υπαρκτό πρόσωπο που έλαβε μέρος στη μετασκευή. Μου τον είχε γνωρίσει στη διάρκεια της μετασκευής ο τότε ύπαρχος του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ, ο αείμνηστος καπετάν Απόστολος Φετάνης, που μαζί με τον τότε πλοίαρχο Γιάννη Δοκιανάκη μου περιέγραφαν διάφορες φάσεις...  Προσέξτε πού είναι η διαφορά, ο Κ. Καράμπελας ασχολήθηκε με το "ναυπηγικό" κομμάτι της μετασκευής, όχι με τη διαμόρφωση και διακόσμηση των χώρων. Ήταν υπεύθυνος για την προσθήκη sponsons τα οποία όμως δεν φαίνεται να εξέχουν όπως π.χ. στο ΑΠΤΕΡΑ, τοποθετήθηκαν με τέτοιο τρόπο που αν δεν είχε δει κανένας το πλοίο πριν δεν καταλαβαίνει εύκολα πού μπήκαν. Συγγνώμη για την έλλειψη γνώσης της κατάλληλης ορολογίας.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτο που ισχυριζομαι ειναι οτι την μελετη ολη την εκαναν στην Δανια το γραφειο knud e hansen.Σε ολα τα εργα ειτε ναυπηγησεις ειτε οικοδομες κτλ καποιος κανει την μελετη και καποιος την επιβλεψη ή μπορει να κανει καποιος και τα δυο μαζι.Προφανως την μελετη την εκαναν στην δανια και ο κ. καραμπελας ηταν ο επιβλεπων ναυπηγος.Και τα νησος Μυκονος και Χιος η delta marin τα σχεδιασε αλλα εδω ηταν ελληνες ναυπηγοι που εκαναν την επιβλεψη.Και τα μπλου σταρ Πατμος /Δηλος ηταν επισεις knud hansen αλλα απο οτι ξερω ναυπηγηθηκαν στην κορεα με ελληνικη ομαδα ναυπηγων που εκαναν την επιβλεψη, σιγουρα μα αρωγη ναυπηγων της γυαρδας εκει.Ναυπηγοι στην μια περιπτωση ναυπηγοι και στην αλλη.Ωραια θα ηταν βεβαια να ηταν και η μελετη ελληνικη αλλα εκει μαλλον καπου το εχουμε χασει και ειμαστε Νο 1 στα μικρα σκαφη παντοφλες και τετοια

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ΛΙΣΣΟΣ  αποπλους απο το μεγαλο  λιμανι στις 15-7-2010

_DSCN2973 .jpg

----------


## lissos

Λισσάρα μου με τις περατζάδες σου! :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> _ΛΙΣΣΟΣ  αποπλους απο το μεγαλο  λιμανι στις 15-7-2010
> 
> _DSCN2973 .jpg



Ημουν μεσα εκεινη την μερα φιλε TSS APOLLON σε θυμαμαι στον φαρο....ενα μοναδικο 4ημερο ταξιδι μεχρι την θεσσαλονικη

----------


## panthiras1

Ακόμη δεν έχω καταλάβει σε τι αποσκοπούσε η προέκταση του ντεκ πάνω από τον καταπέλτη, προς τα έξω. Θα μπορούσαν να είχαν κρατήσει την γραμμή του πλοίου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ακόμη δεν έχω καταλάβει σε τι αποσκοπούσε η προέκταση του ντεκ πάνω από τον καταπέλτη, προς τα έξω. Θα μπορούσαν να είχαν κρατήσει την γραμμή του πλοίου.


Oλόκληρη υπερκατασκευή "κρεμόταν" έξω από το καράβι! Χωρίς αυτό θα ήταν ομορφότερο.
ΑΝΕΚ είναι αυτή.Στις μετασκευές ηθελε να εκμεταλλευέται κ το τελευταίο τετραγωνικό με το παραπάνω. :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Oλόκληρη υπερκατασκευή "κρεμόταν" έξω από το καράβι! Χωρίς αυτό θα ήταν ομορφότερο.
> ΑΝΕΚ είναι αυτή.Στις μετασκευές ηθελε να εκμεταλλευέται κ το τελευταίο τετραγωνικό με το παραπάνω.


To ΛΙΣΣΟΣ δεχθηκε και μια 2η μετασκευη στην επισκευη του 1995 οπου εκλεισε το σαλονι VIP στην κοντρα γεφυρα και χτιστικαν καμπινας λουξ και βεβαια εβγαλε τον πισω δεδι καταπελτη και χτιστικαν και εκει καμπινες

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To ΛΙΣΣΟΣ δεχθηκε και μια 2η μετασκευη στην επισκευη του 1995 οπου εκλεισε το σαλονι VIP στην κοντρα γεφυρα και χτιστικαν καμπινας λουξ και βεβαια εβγαλε τον πισω δεδι καταπελτη και χτιστικαν και εκει καμπινες


Το οποίο σαλόνι VIP από στρογγυλευμένο που ήταν,απέκτησε ακαλαίσθητες γωνίες!

----------


## renetoes

> To ΛΙΣΣΟΣ δεχθηκε και μια 2η μετασκευη στην επισκευη του 1995 οπου εκλεισε το σαλονι VIP στην κοντρα γεφυρα και χτιστικαν καμπινας λουξ και βεβαια εβγαλε τον πισω δεδι καταπελτη και χτιστικαν και εκει καμπινες


Tον πρυμνιό πλαινό (δεξιό) καταπέλτη τον έβγαλαν πρωτίστως επειδή  το κύμα ταλαιπωρούσε πολύ το πλοίο όταν είχε καιρό από εκεί.

Οι λουξ καμπίνες που φτιάχτηκαν ψηλά, στη θέση του VIP σαλονιού, ήταν διπλάσιες σε μέγεθος από τις αντίστοιχες Lux που είχε το πλοίο στο ξεκίνημά του (τις 101-112 δηλαδή).

img168.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πραγματικα ηταν τεραστιες και ευχαριστουμε τον φιλο renetoes για το ωραιο πλανακι προ της δευτερης μετασκευης

----------


## BOBKING

αναχώρηση  Πειραιάς 1993 πηγή http://faktaomfartyg.se/

----------


## renetoes

Οι λουξ καμπίνες που φτιάχτηκαν ψηλά, στη θέση του VIP σαλονιού, ήταν διπλάσιες σε μέγεθος από τις αντίστοιχες Lux που είχε το πλοίο στο ξεκίνημά του (τις 101-112 δηλαδή).

img168.jpg

Για όσους θυμούνται το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ έτσι, 1989-1993, στην Αδριατική.

img226.jpg

----------


## renetoes

img168.jpg

Για όσους θυμούνται το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ έτσι, 1989-1993, στην Αδριατική.

img226.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πιστευω οτι λατο λισσος ηταν τα πιο σημαντικα πλοια της ανεκ απο ιδρυσεως της γιατι την εβαλαν στα μεγαλα και κερδοφορα σαλονια της αδριατικης

----------


## despo

Και μπήκε στα σαλόνια της Αδριατικής και ξόδεψε πολύ λίγα λεφτά για τις μετασκευές και των 2 πλοίων, αφου εκείνη την εποχή των 'παχέων αγελάδων' πήραν γενναίες επιδοτήσεις απο την ΕΤΒΑ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Hταν ο αναπτυξιακος νομος 1262 και ειχαν παρει λεφτα ολες σχεδον οι εταιρεις τοτε.Τα περισσοτερα υπερμετασκευσμενα πολυτελη φερυ της εποχης, κατα βαση ιαπωνικα, απο αυτον τον νομο εγιναν

----------


## renetoes

> Hταν ο αναπτυξιακος νομος 1262 και ειχαν παρει λεφτα ολες σχεδον οι εταιρεις τοτε.Τα περισσοτερα υπερμετασκευσμενα πολυτελη φερυ της εποχης, κατα βαση ιαπωνικα, απο αυτον τον νομο εγιναν


Σωστά, αν και υπήρξε μια αδικία στα πλαίσια αυτού του νόμου εις βάρος των παραδοσιακών ακτοπλόων, πλην του Μάκη Αγούδημου και των περισσότερων Εταιρειών Λαικής Βάσης κανείς άλλος δεν ...πρόλαβε (ή δεν του επετράπη) να εκμεταλλευτεί τα οφέλη του Ν. 1262.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

....και οι Στριτζηδες ειχαν παρει, απο τους ιδιωτες

----------


## BOBKING

Το εκθαμβωτικό Λισσός στο λιμάνι της Σούδας το 1996-1997!!!
1f36dca64b594cf2a4d3ee14cd131cfc.png
(κομμένη από τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## panthiras1

ΑΓΩΝΑΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΡΗΤΗΣ 6/1/17

*Το τελευταίο αντίο του ιστορικού πλοίου της ΑΝΕΚ “ΛΙΣΣΟΣ” έγινε
στην Alang της Ινδίας | Φωτό+Βίντεο*http://agonaskritis.gr/%CF%84%CE%BF-...B%CE%BF%CE%AF/

----------


## lissos

Όποιος ταξίδεψε έστω και μια φορά με αυτό το πλοίο, δεν γίνεται να μην το λάτρεψε. Και στις μέρες μας ένα τέτοιο πλοίο λείπει. 
L155O5. Μια «μπαουλιασμένη» φωτογραφία από ένα όμορφο αυγουστιάτικο απόγευμα του 2001.
lissasmenokalo.jpg

----------


## BOBKING

> Όποιος ταξίδεψε έστω και μια φορά με αυτό το πλοίο, δεν γίνεται να μην το λάτρεψε. Και στις μέρες μας ένα τέτοιο πλοίο λείπει. 
> L155O5. Μια «μπαουλιασμένη» φωτογραφία από ένα όμορφο αυγουστιάτικο απόγευμα του 2001.
> lissasmenokalo.jpg


Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία από τα μακράν αγαπημένα μου πλοία. Αν δεν είχε αυτήν την κακόγουστη σχεδιασμένη πρύμνη θα ήταν ακόμη καλύτερο.

----------


## Apostolos

Αφήσαμε κάτι πίσω μας...


DSC_5255 (Large).jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΛΙΣΣΟΣ α.jpgΛΙΣΣΟΣ.jpg 12-9-08

Το αξέχαστο Λισσάκι μας.Αφιερωμένη σε σένα φίλε γιά τον καφέ που κέρασες πάνω σ'αυτό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΛΙΣΣΟΣ β.jpg 16-9-08

Eίναι αυτό που λένε,κάπνιζε σαν βαπόρι!

----------


## Joyrider

Καλοκαίρι του '95, στη γνώριμή του θέση. Για τον φίλο Lissos που του την υποσχέθηκα.

----------


## lissos

Εντάξει αδελφέ, ήδη πατάω τη χοντρή μοκέτα του!
Να σαι καλα!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ΛΙΣΣΟΣ  αποπλους απο το λιμανι του Πειραια 15 -7-2010

_DSCN296 .jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> _ΛΙΣΣΟΣ  αποπλους απο το λιμανι του Πειραια 15 -7-2010
> 
> _DSCN296 .jpg


Hμουν μεσα φιλε TSS APOLLON!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Hμουν μεσα φιλε TSS APOLLON!



_ Το θυμαμαι φιλε BEN BRUCE εχω και την αναλογη φωτο. _

----------


## lissos

Επειδή το καλοκαίρι φέτος αργεί περισσότερο από ποτέ (αυτό νιώθω)...
lis0181.jpg
...έτσι χωρίς λόγο, μία από το καλοκαιράκι του 2000.
Το ημερήσιο των Χανίων. 
Τότε που άνοιγε το μάτι σου στο Λιμάνι.
#μπαουλο

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Επειδή το καλοκαίρι φέτος αργεί περισσότερο από ποτέ (αυτό νιώθω)...
> lis0181.jpg
> ...έτσι χωρίς λόγο, μία από το καλοκαιράκι του 2000.
> Το ημερήσιο των Χανίων. 
> Τότε που άνοιγε το μάτι σου στο Λιμάνι.
> #μπαουλο


 Στο βάθος αριστερά το SALAMIS STAR,άλλη μιά εντυπωσιακή μεταμόρφωση ιαπωνικού πλοίου το οποίο
κατά σύμπτωση αρχικά είχε περίπου το ίδιο σουλούπι.

----------

